# WoW- Witze



## Killermage (20. Oktober 2006)

Hiho,

Nachdem es um WoW herum inzwischen schon eine extrem lebhafte Community gibt, kamen mir neulich die ersten reinen Witze zum Spiel unter. Ich meine nicht den Chuck Norris Kram oder Bruce Lee's Bäm - Interview, sondern echt auf den Content bezogene Jokes. Da ich mich bald schlapp gelacht habe, geb ich die hier mal zum besten:

------------------------------------------------------

Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elfwynn. Kommt ein Paladin vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."

------------------------------------------------------

Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"

------------------------------------------------------

Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."

------------------------------------------------------

Ob ihr die nun auch so lustig findet oder nicht, ist mir gelinde gesagt egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer bessere kennt, soll sie hier posten!

LG KM


----------



## MarySilver (20. Oktober 2006)

ROFL. die sind ja mal echt herrlich.


----------



## Ogrom (20. Oktober 2006)

hab auch einen =)


Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."

Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."


Mfg

Ogrom


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Gibt wohl ne Menge Pala-Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treffen sich 2 im Wald von Elwynn... Der eine ist Pala, der andere macht auch keinen Schaden,

Tja ^^


----------



## Sahne (20. Oktober 2006)

Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?

Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.


----------



## Aurodion (20. Oktober 2006)

Mal ne Frage hat jemand witze gegen Horde?Finde eure witze echt genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (20. Oktober 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.



kenne das mit einer erschreckt, der andere wartet im gasthaus *fg*


----------



## Xirandre (20. Oktober 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"



Köstlich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selber fällt mir grad keiner ein.


----------



## Splin (20. Oktober 2006)

Ogrom schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> 
> Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."



LOOOOOOOOOOOL lol lol lol!!!  xD

Naja ich kannte nur den:
Treffen sich zwei WoWler ingame. Der eine ist Pala und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden ^^


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (20. Oktober 2006)

wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (20. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...



geil *ROFL*


----------



## Xathras (20. Oktober 2006)

oder der...

"paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der stammt aus dem wow-europe forum

als ausrede warum man so lange afk war

"mein hund hat nachbars katze geraided. ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. dabei habe ich mir die agro des nachbarn geholt."

Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Oktober 2006)

en freund von mir hatte ma en pala und hat so im lfg chat nach leuten für irgendne instanz gesucht! 
er schrieb: "drei palas suchen noch leute, die auch keinen schaden machen für blablabla (vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )" oder so ähnlich! auf jeden fall lustich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurodion (20. Oktober 2006)

Leute wollt ihr mich umbringen ich heule vor lachen hier eure witze sind mal endgeil!!


----------



## Korodegs (21. Oktober 2006)

Moin,




Xathras schrieb:


> Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
> Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"



der ist ja geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan (21. Oktober 2006)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
_(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_



Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte? 
Man wäscht Ihn. 
_(Schon leicht besser, oder?)_


Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald? 
Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht. 
_(ROFLLLL)_


----------



## Aurodion (21. Oktober 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?
> Man wäscht Ihn.
> ...



Junge die ersten beiden finde ich voll schlecht aber der 3te ist mal GGGGEEEIIIILLLL!!! xD
Das sind aber nur Männliche Jäger der NAchtelfen!!


----------



## Splin (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand die ersten beiden, vorallem den ersten geil und den letzten Witz total schlecht, sorry ^^


----------



## Noemi (22. Oktober 2006)

treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.

am nächsten tag treffen die 2 orcs den gnom wieder.

sagt der 1 orc: hy guck ma! der gnom von gestern!
2. orc: lass dem ma wieder was aufs maul geben!
1. orc: wir fragn den ma nach ner fluppe! wenn der mit filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne filter hat wolln wa mit. auf jeden dfall wieder grund für ne klopperei!

schlendern die beiden orcs zum gnom

1. orc: ey haste mal ne fluppe?
gnom: mit oder ohne filter?
1. orc : du hast ja schon wieder keine mütze auf!
*batsch*


----------



## Splin (22. Oktober 2006)

loool xD


----------



## FiV3 (22. Oktober 2006)

auf jeden der war ja mal richtig geil!!!!


----------



## katze1 (22. Oktober 2006)

also ich hab neuliggs was lustiges erlebt. Einer meinte im lfg-chat:
Treffen sich zwei zwerge, der eine war pala und der andere macht auch ken schaden. 
(Den witz hatte ich schon 20 ma gehört)
Antwortet einer im chat: 
schreiben zwei leute in chat, der eine bist du und der andere istauch nicht witzig


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Oktober 2006)

hehe... dat is jut


----------



## MarvinB. (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab da auch einen...

Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom, und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Taure zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, den Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen, und der gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt :"Wer den Taure zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinen wieder ins Gasthaus, und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner (jeder weiß, was gemeint ist). Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten mal hab ich zu ihn gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen...


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Oktober 2006)

GEIL!!!! *schieflach*  muuhahahaaaa *vom stuhl kipp*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaKurt (23. Oktober 2006)

endgeil paar witze^^

aber bei ein paar .... manman

kenn leider nur chicknorris witze.. naja.. sind ja eigentlich keine witze sondern fakten...

Wenn Chuck Norris mit einem Mann schläft, liegt das nicht daran das er schw** ist, sondern daran das ihm die Frauen ausgegangen sind.

Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.

Wenn du Chuck Norris fragst wie spät es ist, sagt er immer: „Noch 2 Sekunden…“ Wenn du dann fragst: „Noch 2 Sekunden bis was?“ Verpasst er dir einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Fresse!

Chuck Norris krempelt Noppenkondome um bevor er sie benutzt, damit ER den Spass daran hat.
…

Es gibt kein Kinn hinter Chuck Norris’ Bart, nur NOCH eine Faust.

Es wurde mal behauptet, das Chuck Norris mal einen Kampf gegen einen Piraten verloren hätte, das ist natürlich eine Lüge die Chuck Norris selbst in die Welt gesetzt hat um noch mehr Piraten anzulocken!

Als Chuck Norris’ Frau die Weihnachtsgans anbrennen lies, sagte Chuck nur: „Kein Problem Baby“, und ging in seinen Garten. Er kam 5 Minuten später mit einer lebenden Gans wieder, as sie in einem Stück und als er sie einige Sekunden später wieder rauswürgte, war sie gebraten und die Beilagen waren auch dabei. Als seine Frau ihn fragte, wie das möglich wäre, verpasste er ihr einen Roundhouse-Kick und sagte: „Stell’ niemals Chuck Norris in Frage!“

Chuck Norris’ Tränen können Krebs heilen. Nur schade dass er niemals weint!

Das was am Ende von Walker: Texas Ranger läuft, sind keine Credits. Es ist in Wirklichkeit eine Liste der Leute, denen Chuck Norris an dem Tag einen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst hat.

Einmal hat Chuck Norris jemandem einen so harten und schnellen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst, das sein Fuß die Lichtgeschwindigkeit durchbrochen hat, in der Zeit zurück gereist ist und 1945 Adolf Hitler in Berlin getötet hat.

Chuck Norris wurde nicht geboren wie ein normales Kind, er hat sich den Weg aus dem Bauch seiner Mutter freigekämpft. Einige Sekunden später wuchs ihm ein Bart.

Einmal baute Chuck Norris eine Zeitmaschine, um den Tod von John F. Kennedy zu verhindern. Als Lee Harvey Oswald schoss, hat Chuck alle 3 Kugeln mit seinem Bart abgefangen. JFK’s Kopf ist nur vor lauter Erstaunen explodiert.

Chuck Norris hat für sein gutes Aussehen und seine Martial Arts Skills seine Seele an den Teufel verkauf. Kurz nachdem der Pakt beschlossen war, hat Chuck dem Teufel einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Fresse verpasst und seine Seele zurück genommen. Der Teufel, der Ironie mag, konnte nicht wirklich wütend sein und gab zu, er hätte es kommen sehen müssen. Seit dem spielen beide jeden 2ten Mittwoch im Monat Poker.

Vor einiger Zeit hatte Chuck Norris die Idee, seinen Urin in Dosen abzufüllen. Wir kennen dieses Getränk als Red Bull!

Chuck Norris kann eine Frau zum Orgasmus bringen, wenn er mit dem Finger auf sie zeigt und „BOOYA“ sagt!

Im 2ten Weltkrieg hat der kleine Chuck mal ein deutsches Flugzeug abgeschossen. Er zeigte mit seinem Finger in den Himmel und schrie „BANG“!

Chuck Norris schläft nicht, er wartet!

Der Hauptexportartikel von Chuck Norris ist Schmerz!

Chuck Norris benutzt eine lebende Klapperschlange als Kondom.

Nach vielen Diskussionen entschied man sich die Atombombe, anstatt von Chuck Norris, auf Hiroshima zu werfen. Warum? Das ist Humaner.

Chuck Norris sagt oft Leuten, sie sollen an seinem Finger ziehen. Wenn sie das tun, verpasst er ihnen einen Roundhouse-Kick in den Bauch, dann furzt er.

Wenn DU Chuck Norris sehen kannst, kann er DICH sehen. Wenn du Chuck Norris nicht sehen kannst, bist du möglicher Weise nur noch Sekunden von deinem Tod entfernt.

Chuck Norris hat meine Jungfräulichkeit genommen, und er wird dir verdammt noch mal auch deine nehmen! wenn du jetzt denkst: „Das ist unmöglich ich bin keine Jungfrau mehr.“ Dann liegst du einfach nur falsch!

Es GIBT feindlich Aliens! Sie warten nur bis Chuck Norris tot ist, damit sie angreifen können.

Chuck Norris sollte eigentlich in dem game *Street Fighter 2* dabei sein, er wurde aber herausgenommen da er bei jedem Knopfdruck einen Roundhouse-Kick gemacht hat. Als man ihm nach diesem *glitch* fragte, antwortete Chuck nur: „Das ist kein glitch!“

Chuck Norris geht nicht jagen, denn das beinhaltet die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Versagens. Chuck Norris geht töten!

Einmal hat Chuck Norris einen *Big Mac* bei Burger King bestellt…und ihn bekommen.

Chuck Norris hat bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt…2 mal.

Ein Blinder ist Chuck Norris auf den Fuß getreten, Chuck sagte: „Weist du nicht wer ich bin? Ich bin Chuck Norris!“ Die Erwähnung seines Namens heilte den Blinden. Leider war die erste, letzte und einzige Sache die der Mann jemals sah, ein tödlicher Roundhouse-Kick von Chuck Norris.

Wenn Chuck Norris seine Steuererklärung abgibt, schick er nur weiße Blätter und ein Bild von sich. Chuck Norris musste noch NIE Steuern zahlen.

Chuck Norris hat einmal 20 Pfund Steaks in einer Stunde gegessen. Er hatte die ersten 45 Minuten Sex mit der Kellnerin.

Chuck Norris ist nicht ausgestattet wie ein Pferd…Pferde sind ausgestattet wie Chuck Norris!

Chuck Norris schläft mit Licht an. Nicht weil Chuck Angst vor der Dunkelheit hätte, sondern die Dunkelheit vor ihm.

Chuck Norris strickt gern Pullover in seiner Freizeit, und wenn ich *strickt* sage, meine ich kickt und mit *Pullover* meine ich Menschen.

Ein Zeichen für einen behinderten Parkplatz, hat nichts mit Rollstuhlfahrern zu tun. In Wirklichkeit ist es eine Warnung: Dieser Parkplatz gehört Chuck Norris und er wird dich in den Rollstuhl kicken, wenn du dort parkst!

Einmal wollte jemand Chuck Norris erzählen, das Roundhouse-Kicks nicht die beste Art wären, um jemanden zu treten. Dies wird heute als größter Fehler der Menschheitsgeschichte angesehen.

Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben. Der TOD hatte bis jetzt nur noch nicht den Mut es ihm zu sagen.

Chuck Norris geht manchmal Blut spenden. Nur nie sein eigenes.

Chuck Norris wurde eigentlich als Drilling geboren. Seine Brüder waren TOD und SCHMERZEN!

Chuck Norris hat einmal eine ganze Flasche Chloroform inhaliert. Er musste 3 mal zwinkern.

Wenn Chuck Norris in den Himmel blickt, schwitzen Wolken vor Angst. Wir kennen das als Regen!
Wenn Chuck Norris spricht, hört Gott zu.

Chuck Norris kann sich nicht mehr im Spiegel sehen. Beim ersten mal hat er seinem Spiegelbild einen tödlichen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst!

Chuck Norris hat folgende Dinge erfunden: Das halbautomatische Gewehr, Alkohol, Geschlechtsverkehr und Fußball…in DIESER Reihenfolge.

Es gibt keine Massenvernichtungswaffen, nur Chuck Norris.

Eigentlich war Chuck Norris der vierte heilige König. Er schenkte dem kleinen Jesus einen Bart, den dieser trug bis er starb. Die anderen drei heiligen Könige waren sauer, weil Chucks Geschenk so gut ankam. Aus diesem Grunde sorgten sie dafür das Chuck Norris aus der Bibel gestrichen wurde, kurz danach starben alle drei heiligen Könige an mysteriösen Verletzungen durch Roundhouse-Kicks.

Einmal hat Chuck Norris eine ganze Torte gegessen, bevor ihm jemand sagen konnte, dass eine Stripperin drin war.

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass…aber das Wasser wird Chuck Norris.

Wenn man es nutzen könnte, könnte die Power eines Chuck Norris-Roundhouse-Kicks, die ganze USA für 44 Minuten mit Energie versorgen.

Chuck Norris ist zu 1/8 Cherokee-Indianer. Das hat nichts mit Abstammung zu tun, er hat einen ganzen verdammten Indianer gegessen.

Es gibt keine Evolutionstheorie, sondern nur eine Liste von Kreaturen denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben.

Die erste Szene des Films: „Der Soldat James Ryan“ basiert auf eine Partie Fußball, die Chuck Norris in der 2ten Klasse spielte.

Die Zeit wartet auf niemanden…außer auf CHUCK NORRIS!

Chuck Norris’ Haus hat keine Türen, nur Mauern durch die er läuft.

In einem normalen, durchschnittlichen Wohnzimmer gibt es 1242 Dinge, die Chuck Norris benutzen kann um dich zu töten, den Raum selbst mit eingeschlossen.

gut – besser - am besten – Perfekt - Chuck Norris!

Greetz


----------



## Quiwi (23. Oktober 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bravo!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich lach mich in die Ecke XD Bitte weiter!!!


----------



## Killermage (23. Oktober 2006)

Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:

Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/

Ich würde wirklich gern mehr content-bezogene Witze lesen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind das alles 08/15 Witze auf WoW-Chars/Klassen/Rassen umgemünzt. Das ist n bissl mau.

Ich geb nochmal ein Beispiel:

Die Geschichte des Schamanen : 


Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug... 

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will ich meine eigene Klasse haben!" 
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen, trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..." 
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung! 
V: "Naaa gut dann Kettenrüstung. Weiter kannst so verschiedene Totems aufstellen." 
S: "Was können diese Totems?" 
V: "Na die machen Schaden oder heilen, oder sie Erhöhen die Rüstung. Das gilt für die ganze Gruppe" 
S: "Wie viele hab ich denn"? 
V: "20 verschiedene, aber nur eins gleichzeitig" 
S: "zwei" 
V: "Nein" 
S: "drei" 
V: "Ich versohl' Dir gleich..." 
S: "Vier." 
V: "RAAAAUUUUSSSS!" 
S: "MAMA???" 
V: "Vier ist prima... Keks?" 
S: "Aber ich will auch zaubern können...." 
V: "Junge, Du hast 4 Totems und ne Zweihandwaffe..." 
S: "Ma...." 
V:"...und kannst zaubern, wollte ich sagen... kein Problem. 1,5 Sekunden Casts" 
S: "Instant!" 
V: "Nein" 
S: "Doch...INSTANT!" 
V:"...Okay... instant...." 
S: "Mhh was können die anderen Klassen so?" 
V: "Die anderen? Kämpfen, zaubern, heilen...." 
S: "Heilen will ich auch!" 
V: "Na ja die anderen können das nicht alles auf einmal - nur immer ..." 
S: "Ich will heilen!" 
V: "Gut, Du kannst heilen." 
S: "Danke Papi." 
V: "Jetzt geh aber wieder Power Rangers schauen bitte..." 
S: "Was mache ich denn wenn jemand mir wegläuft?" 
V: "Hmm... ja... hier, Frostshock, jetzt isser langsamer! Und jetzt ab..." 
S: "Wie lange hält der?" 
V: "3 Sekunden" 
S: "Und wie oft kann ich den machen?" 
V: "Alle 6" 
S: "Und dazwischen?" 
V: "Na ja, Du musst dem Gegner doch wenigstens eine Chance geben." 
S: "Maaa...." 
V: "Okay, hält 6" 
S: "Und wenn ich drücken vergesse?" 
V: "Gut, 12!" 
S: "Ich will aber nicht nur, dass der langsamer ist, ich will schneller sein..." 
V: "Hier - Ghost Wolf. Damit wirst Du ein Wolf der schneller ist..." 
S: "Mh..." 
V: "Was - Mh?" 
S: "Na ja, was mache ich wenn da mehrere sind, die ich langsamer machen will?" 
V: "Hier... Earthbind Totem... und jetzt geh!" 
S: "Und was mache ich wenn mich wer haut?" 
V: "Du haust zurück oder zauberst, oder..." 
S: "Ich will, dass der Schaden bekommt wenn er mich haut!" 
V: "Moment, das ist beknackt: Der soll Schaden bekommen, wenn er Dich haut und wenn Du ihn haust?" 
S: "Ja." 
V: "Gut, Lightning Shield... nimm das und lass mich in Frieden." 
S: "Und wenn wer mit nem Bogen auf mich schießt?" 
V: "Dann wirkt das eben auch, wenn der mit dem Bogen auf Dich schießt. Und jetzt lass mich BITTE in Frieden..." 
S: "Was mache ich denn, wenn mich wer anzaubert?" 
V: "Du kannst kämpfen, selbst zaubern, heilen...." 
S: "Ich will was, das einfach den Zauber weg nimmt, der als nächstes kommt!" 
V: "....War eh grad bei den Totems. Nimm doch einfach Grounding Totem." 
S: "Und wenn der sich heilt?" 
V: "Dann heilt der sich halt!" 
S: "Ich will den am heilen hindern!" 
V: "Earth Shock, Instant, bitte sehr. Noch was?" 
S: "Und was wenn der Gegner Buffs hat? Ich will auch Buffs?" 
V: "Hier, Wind Fury - das sollte eigentlich reichen..." 
S: "Ich will aber auch, dass der Gegner keine mehr hat!" 
V: "Aber Du kannst Dich buffen, heilen, zaubern, zauber unterbrechen, Zweihandwaffen nutzen...." 
S: "ICH WILL ABER!" 
V: "Ich hau Dir gleich..." 
S: "MAMA!!!" 
V: "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!" 
S: "Und was wenn mich wer vergiftet?" 
V: "Nimm das Gift reinigende Totem." 
S: "Nö." 
V: "Doch!" 
S: "Nö." 
V: "Doch.! 
S: "Nö..hööö..." 
V: "...gut...Du bekommst nen Zauber dafür..." 
S: "Und wenn ich mit wem zusammen spiele?" 
V: "Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt eigentlich keinen der etwas kann, das Du nicht..." 
S: "Ich will Leute wiederbeleben können." 
V: "Okay, kannst Du..." 
S: "Hm... und wenn ich sterbe?" 
V: "Na ja... dann muss Dich wer anders..." 
S: "Ich will das selbst!" 
V: "Aber Du bist tot" 
S "ICH WILL DAS SELBST!" 
V: "Gut, Du kannst Dich selbst wieder beleben, wenn Du tot bist." 
S: "Ich will noch was..." 
V: "Unter Wasser atmen ist noch frei..." 
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..." 
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?" 
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."


----------



## Sahne (23. Oktober 2006)

*umfall* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol


----------



## Aurodion (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich bejkomme nen herzinfackt!!! LOL geilo die witze


----------



## Xathras (23. Oktober 2006)

wegen euch bekomme ich noch ne lachmuskelzerrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochwas... 

Ein Ork läuft mit einem Papagei auf der Schulter in eine Bar, fragt der Barman: "Wo haste den denn her?" Antwortet der Papagei: "Durotar, die laufen da überall rum."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barman "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


traurig aber wahr... ein krieger braucht keinen INT-Buff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Also... die Chuck Norris-Witze werden mal schön ignoriert.

Die Schami-Geschichte ist alt, aber noch immer genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Mitm Int-Buff für krieger... hat Potential xD


----------



## Killermage (24. Oktober 2006)

LOL, pöbelnde Zwerge:

Patroullieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren. 

Die jüngere Wache sagt: 
"Diese Zwerge haben aber auch keinen Respekt. Geht das immer so zu?"

"Das ist noch gar nichts" erwidert der Ältere: "Warte noch 2 Stunden 
dann kommen die Männer von denen raus.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Treffen sich zwei Hexenmeister. Beide Fluchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."



Den find ich vor allem deshalb klasse, weil das ja der Wirklichkeit entspricht ... zumindest teilweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pala-Duelle kann man echt als Kinofilm rausbringen. Zumindest von der Länge her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (24. Oktober 2006)

LOOOOOL mein absoluter Favorit sind die 2 Orcs die nach der Mütze und Fluppe fragen xD



also bei uns im LFG Channel kam mal folgender witz


"Warum schaffen es 40 Palas nicht Onyxia zu legen?"
"weil die Instanz nach 4 Tagen resetet wird"


----------



## kumiko (24. Oktober 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."



Ohne flax, hab mal nen Healpally vs. Healpally Duell verfolgt, das fast 3 _Stunden_ ging >_<


----------



## Xathras (24. Oktober 2006)

die armen paladine... 
dabei freue mich eigentlich schon auf meine blutelfen-paladina



> Pala Duelle kann man echt als Kinofilm rausbringen. Zumindest von der Länge her rolleyes.gif


als 2 teiler wie kill bill würde aber dann vermutlich kill pala heissen und wie die unendliche geschichte 3 teile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
irgendwo auf youtube hab ich mal nen (real)film gesehen, in dem 2 paladine miteinander kämpfen... und wie die stunden dabei so vergehen...


----------



## Galarim (24. Oktober 2006)

ein druide kann alles aba nichts richtig^^



Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...









ooh mein gott^^
wie kommt man nur auf so was?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Galarim schrieb:


> ein druide kann alles aba nichts richtig^^



Mhh, wo ist da der Witz? *frech* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein bisschen was ist schon dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilaLauneBär (24. Oktober 2006)

ein pala kann ALLES,

aber nichts davon gut,

kein witz, tatsache


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> ein pala kann ALLES,
> 
> aber nichts davon gut,
> 
> kein witz, tatsache



Jetzt können Palas also auch noch in Verstohlenheit rumlaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach haben Druiden da mehr Möglichkeiten: Sie können Tank sein, sehr gut heilen, umherschleichen wie Schurken und überraschende Angriffe starten. Und dann noch zaubern. Davon nichts so gut wie die "ursprüngliche" Klasse, aber man hat ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten.


Jetzt ist mir sogar noch ein Witz eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...sagt der Schurke: "Out of Mana" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (24. Oktober 2006)

is eigentlich kein richtiger witz aber ich fands  trotzdem witzig.

mit meinem ally-twink war ich im gasthof in stormwind, plötzlich war neben mir ein  pala mit blubberblase(gottesschild) und ca. 10 % leben^^


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Oktober 2006)

hehehe.... ja, palas, ihre angstblasen und der ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genial


----------



## Pi91 (25. Oktober 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> die armen paladine...
> dabei freue mich eigentlich schon auf meine blutelfen-paladina
> als 2 teiler wie kill bill würde aber dann vermutlich kill pala heissen und wie die unendliche geschichte 3 teile haben
> 
> ...


Meinst das?
Find das so geil^^
Vorallem die Musik von War 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Errinnert mich an BTanks.
Der Schurke ist auch geil^^


----------



## MarySilver (25. Oktober 2006)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Meinst das?
> Find das so geil^^
> Vorallem die Musik von War 3
> 
> ...



jau, das kommt davon, wenn man zuviel wow spielt. aber das ding is echt herrlich.


----------



## Wolfger (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab auch noch nen WoW-Witz:

"Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (25. Oktober 2006)

Wolfger schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nen WoW-Witz:
> 
> "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran."
> 
> ...



das nich nur nen wow, sondern nen genereller IT "witz"


----------



## DaKurt (25. Oktober 2006)

mir ist auch einer in der religionsstunde grade eben eingefallen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt der Ally tod im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller.
Liegt der Hordler tod daneben, hat der Ally 5 Kolegen.

^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HalloBob (25. Oktober 2006)

Welcher CHar in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab??
Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...


----------



## Kathulzed (25. Oktober 2006)

Hmm ich und meine Kumpels haben uns mal was zusammen gereimt...is zwar kein witz aber trozdem witzig (find ich^^) 

Advent Advent ein Ally brennt...
erst die arme dann die beine...
und dann die ganzen ally schweine!

(Für euch Allys da draußen kann man es ja auch umstelln)


----------



## Xathras (25. Oktober 2006)

> mir ist auch einer in der religionsstunde grade eben eingefallen.. biggrin.gif
> 
> Liegt der Ally tod im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Hordler tod daneben, hat der Ally 5 Kolegen.


hat den nicht sogar einer hier im forum als signatur?


----------



## Noemi (25. Oktober 2006)

so hier noch einer (kann man auch nach belieben umformen für die ally(kollegen)).

ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch  schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
"was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
der antwortet locker:"die höhere intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
nach einer halben stunde kommt der untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Oktober 2006)

rofl... geil! ja, da sieht man's mal! aber viel hirn kann in die ja auch nit reinpassen! natürlich ganz anders die schönen tauren, hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaKurt (26. Oktober 2006)

> Zitat von: *Xathras*
> hat den nicht sogar einer hier im forum als signatur?



ich weiß das net.. bin no net so lang dabei^^



> Zitat von: *Noemi*
> ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
> "was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
> der antwortet locker:"die höhere intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
> nach einer halben stunde kommt der untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....



HAHAHA ich hab so lang gelacht wie ich das gelesen habe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das smile gfallt ma einfach so hamma^^)


----------



## Jedhia (26. Oktober 2006)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Meinst das?
> Find das so geil^^
> Vorallem die Musik von War 3
> 
> ...



LOL....wie geil ist das denn?! *auf Boden wälz*


Weiß zufällig jemand von euch wo ich die Southpark Folge in der es um WOW ging im Netz finden kann?
War die amerikanische Originalfolge die vor ca. 4 Wochen erstmals in den USA gesendet wurde. Ich hab Tränen gelacht, aber leider ist sie bei You Tube nicht mehr zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und bis wir sie in Deutschland sehen können wird wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr vergehen.....noch dazu ist die englischsprachige Originalvertonung so herrlich ("I play Hello Kitty - I am individual"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wolfger (26. Oktober 2006)

na klar. einmal in google eingeben, und da isses: HIER


----------



## Jedhia (26. Oktober 2006)

auweia :/ ja hast ja Recht....einmal googlen und gefunden *schäm*
Meine Ausrede für das nicht in Betracht ziehen von Google zu diesem Thema lautet: halbtrockener Rotwein in zu hohen Mengen^^ 
Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (28. Oktober 2006)

mann was is hier los?!?! am anfang noch beiträge über beiträge un jetz gar nichts mehr!!
mir is langweilig!!!!!  *menno*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knock/Krieger (28. Oktober 2006)

2 WoWler im Irc:

1. : Kommst morgen wieder in die Schule?
2.: Ja sicher warum ned?
1.: Naja warst ja die letzen 2 Tage auch ned da.
2.: Ja aber morgen is Mittwoch da sind die Server down!!


----------



## Noemi (29. Oktober 2006)

lol echte story oder ausgedacht?

ich kenn n paar leute die das echt gesagt haben könnten


----------



## jiron (29. Oktober 2006)

Noemi schrieb:


> lol echte story oder ausgedacht?
> 
> ich kenn n paar leute die das echt gesagt haben könnten


Da gibt's bestimmt ne Menge.


----------



## Wolfger (29. Oktober 2006)

hab hab ich vor nem Jahr(?) schon mal bei www.german-bash.de gelesen. Die  veröffentlichen da IRC-Chats die teilweise wirklich lustig sind...


----------



## Noemi (29. Oktober 2006)

hier noch einer:

1.pala: hier sind wir in sicherheit!!!
2.pala:sicher?
1. pala: ganz sicher!schurkenhaben angst vor treibsand!


----------



## Snaker (31. Oktober 2006)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




Also ehrlich, der ist ma zu köstlich ^^, hab mich echt untern Tisch geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber auch einige andere sind echt Hammer!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Snaker


----------



## Kaidoz (1. November 2006)

Der kürzeste WoW Witz den's gibt:

2 Trolle gehen an ner Bong vorbei!

oder für die Allianz:

Ein Zwerg geht ins Gasthaus und bestellt ein Wasser


----------



## picolor (1. November 2006)

Kaidoz schrieb:


> Der kürzeste WoW Witz den's gibt:
> 
> 2 Trolle gehen an ner Bong vorbei!
> 
> ...



sehr kurz und sehr schlecht


----------



## Mimh (2. November 2006)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger. "Hey, wieso hast Du zwei Pets?" Druide: "Ich bin kein Pet!"


----------



## Arkanda (2. November 2006)

Jetzt kommt einer!!!


Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?




Blasenschwäche....



ROFL DIE KATZ AN DIE WAND  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nopax (2. November 2006)

Arkanda schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt einer!!!
> Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
> Blasenschwäche....




LOOOOOOOOOOOOL   der hammer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killermage (3. November 2006)

Arkanda schrieb:


> Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
> Blasenschwäche....



Echt gelungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich-will-mehr!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o2Li (3. November 2006)

als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'

kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'

ich hab mich weggeschmissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killermage (3. November 2006)

Den habe ich vor kurzem in einer Sig gelesen (Christen bitte Augen zu halten):

Spieler1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Whine8en?
Spieler2: Whine8en? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?
Spieler1: Nee...da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn. ^^


----------



## MarySilver (3. November 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Den habe ich vor kurzem in einer Sig gelesen (Christen bitte Augen zu halten):
> 
> Spieler1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Whine8en?
> Spieler2: Whine8en? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?
> Spieler1: Nee...da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn. ^^




zwar witzig, aber net ganz korrekt, weil ostern waere respawn. first kill is kurz davor *fg*


----------



## Illina (3. November 2006)

Nachtelf zum Zwerg: "Hast du was gegen mich?"
Zwerg zum Nachtelf: "Leider nichts effektives." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eL_eXiTuS (3. November 2006)

immer auf die armen palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blubbi (4. November 2006)

Naja eine Klasse muss ja den schwarzen Peter haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (4. November 2006)

Kaidoz schrieb:


> Ein Zwerg geht ins Gasthaus und bestellt ein Wasser


So schlecht find ich den gar nicht ^^

Aber der mit der Blasenschwäche als Todesursache ... *g*


----------



## Infi (4. November 2006)

meine top 4 favouriten aus dem thread ^^



Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.



yeah give me more pala witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is auf jedenfall nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...



Knüller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeah ^^ auch nen kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xathras schrieb:


> Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
> Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"



unglaublich ^^ taure versus gnome witze sind einfach die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owock (4. November 2006)

álso der is selbst erfunden also nich böse sein wenn dier nich so gut is

Was is es für einen Gnom,wenn ein Taure pisst?Sternenhagel^^


----------



## Shagnar (5. November 2006)

mehr, mehr, ICH BRAUCH MEHR!


----------



## Hastemal (5. November 2006)

Stehen 39 Palas und ein Def krieger in MC, da sagt der Raid leader
"Kommt leute wir haben diese woche einen Krieger dabei! Es sind zwar nur 7 Tage aber mit dem Dmg sollten wir den ersten Riesen endlich mal vor dem Reset schaffen"


Die witze hier waren bisher super also mehr!!!


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Geht ne menschliche Paladinen(Frau) zum artzt und sagt.. können sie mich untersuchen... darauf der artzt: nehmen sie erstmal ihren Mp3 player ab. ... ne geht net sagt die Paladinin. Nimmt der Artz ihr das teil ab... auf einmal erstickt die paladinin... im Hintergrund hört der artz an dem Ohrhörer: Einatmen, Ausatmen, Einatmen...


----------



## Exodos (5. November 2006)

ES gibt auch den: Liegt der Pala tot im Keller war der Taure eben schneller liegt der Taure tot daneben hat der Pala 5 Kollegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloby (5. November 2006)

Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?

Faulen!


noch einer:


Warum rennen gnome lachend übern Fußballplatz?

Weils Gras an den Eiern kitzelt!


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Bloby schrieb:


> Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
> 
> Faulen!
> noch einer:
> ...


LOL geiler witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloby (5. November 2006)

Ach und einen hab ich noch:

Sitzen 2 Untote aufm Hochhaus. Fällt einer runter. BEIDE TOT!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedCorp (5. November 2006)

40allys wollen OG raiden, auf dem Weg dahin treffen sie einen schami! Der Raid-Leader befielt 2 Leuten den schami zu plätten! Beide laufen auf ihn zu, er läuft hinter eine Hügel, die 2 Allys hinterher und nach 10 min kommt er, unbeschadet, wieder hervor.
Der Raid-Leader brüllt, unerfreut "So jetzt aber mit 5 Leuten"! Wieder das gleiche Spiel! Die 5 laufen auf ihn zu und er flüchtet hinter den nächsten Hügel! Wieder 10min später kommt er wieder unbeschadet hervor!
Der Raid-Leader "Verdammt dann eben 10 Leute! Das kanns doch nciht geben" Wieder das gleich! 10 hinter dem schami her! Als dann 1 ally noch schwer verwundet hinter dem Hügel hervorkriecht schreit er "Es ist ein Hinterhalt sie sind zu 2t!", zack wird er von nem Frostschock getroffen...


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

RedCorp schrieb:


> 40allys wollen OG raiden, auf dem Weg dahin treffen sie einen schami! Der Raid-Leader befielt 2 Leuten den schami zu plätten! Beide laufen auf ihn zu, er läuft hinter eine Hügel, die 2 Allys hinterher und nach 10 min kommt er, unbeschadet, wieder hervor.
> Der Raid-Leader brüllt, unerfreut "So jetzt aber mit 5 Leuten"! Wieder das gleiche Spiel! Die 5 laufen auf ihn zu und er flüchtet hinter den nächsten Hügel! Wieder 10min später kommt er wieder unbeschadet hervor!
> Der Raid-Leader "Verdammt dann eben 10 Leute! Das kanns doch nciht geben" Wieder das gleich! 10 hinter dem schami her! Als dann 1 ally noch schwer verwundet hinter dem Hügel hervorkriecht schreit er "Es ist ein Hinterhalt sie sind zu 2t!", zack wird er von nem Frostschock getroffen...


LOL!


----------



## Infi (6. November 2006)

Schattenheld schrieb:


> Geht ne menschliche Paladinen(Frau) zum artzt und sagt.. können sie mich untersuchen... darauf der artzt: nehmen sie erstmal ihren Mp3 player ab. ... ne geht net sagt die Paladinin. Nimmt der Artz ihr das teil ab... auf einmal erstickt die paladinin... im Hintergrund hört der artz an dem Ohrhörer: Einatmen, Ausatmen, Einatmen...



... einfach nen blondinen witz nehmen und durch ne paladina zu ersetzen is schon bissl ....


----------



## MarySilver (6. November 2006)

RedCorp schrieb:


> 40allys wollen OG raiden, auf dem Weg dahin treffen sie einen schami! Der Raid-Leader befielt 2 Leuten den schami zu plätten! Beide laufen auf ihn zu, er läuft hinter eine Hügel, die 2 Allys hinterher und nach 10 min kommt er, unbeschadet, wieder hervor.
> Der Raid-Leader brüllt, unerfreut "So jetzt aber mit 5 Leuten"! Wieder das gleiche Spiel! Die 5 laufen auf ihn zu und er flüchtet hinter den nächsten Hügel! Wieder 10min später kommt er wieder unbeschadet hervor!
> Der Raid-Leader "Verdammt dann eben 10 Leute! Das kanns doch nciht geben" Wieder das gleich! 10 hinter dem schami her! Als dann 1 ally noch schwer verwundet hinter dem Hügel hervorkriecht schreit er "Es ist ein Hinterhalt sie sind zu 2t!", zack wird er von nem Frostschock getroffen...




*ROFL* das kann sogar funktionieren...insofern man nen raid so gesplittet kriegt 

2 kampshamis, beide ele-geskillt...das macht aua...*kicher*


----------



## Isilrond (6. November 2006)

Chuck Norris tankt Ragnaros - mit Frostresis...


----------



## S0k4r (6. November 2006)

wir wollen keine Chuck Norris witze die sind lecht....


kommt ein Taure an eine Kreuzung. Rechts steht ein Paladin und links ist auch frei....


----------



## Bloby (6. November 2006)

Sitzen 2 nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.
sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!"


----------



## perlodin (6. November 2006)

liegt der pala tot im keller war der schurke wieder schneller. liegt der schurke tot daneben hat es einen 2ten pala geben


----------



## jiron (6. November 2006)

Dasselbe hatten wir doch schon in 13.579 Ausführungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfger (6. November 2006)

Bloby schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.
> sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!"


gar nicht so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zensored (7. November 2006)

Seit neustem gibts in bc das neue Talent - 'Verbesserte Angstblase' : Immun gegen köperlichen Schaden, hält bis Ruhestein erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde. [2 Minuten Abklingzeit]


----------



## Xathras (7. November 2006)

ihr kennt doch Leroy, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKcXQJJhXxw




> Seit neustem gibts in bc das neue Talent - 'Verbesserte Angstblase' : Immun gegen köperlichen Schaden, hält bis Ruhestein erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde. [2 Minuten Abklingzeit]


gibts das nicht schon als makro?


----------



## Noemi (7. November 2006)

leeroy!!!

hab letztens wen gesehen der sich leeroy genannt hat^^


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Naja ich halte Leeroy eh für ein Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber witzig ists auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (7. November 2006)

lol 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war letztens mit einer randomgroup in zf
da stürmt der paladin in die mopgruppe und der andere schreit 
LEERROOOOOYYYYY!!!!

ich bin zusammengebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom wipe mal abgesehen *g*


----------



## Kamikasi (7. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kohloe (8. November 2006)

Ich stunne einen Orc



Reallife ist was für Leute die keine ingame Freunde haben.


Woran erkennt man WoW Spieler im Reallife?
Sie warten im Supermarkt vorm Regal auf respawn.


----------



## Crowley (8. November 2006)

Ein mittelguter, aber der einzige den ich mir merken kann:

Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mitbringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetz heilt er sich schon wieder."


----------



## FuBo (8. November 2006)

Explodiert ne Bombe in UC. Alle tot !

oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oo


----------



## Wolfger (8. November 2006)

Kamikasi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RÖÖÖFL! Sauber, ich kann net mehr... fantastisch


----------



## jiron (8. November 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ein mittelguter, aber der einzige den ich mir merken kann:
> 
> Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mitbringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetz heilt er sich schon wieder."


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (8. November 2006)

Kohloe schrieb:


> Ich stunne einen Orc
> Reallife ist was für Leute die keine ingame Freunde haben.


Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste ist natürlich nich für alle verständlich, aber trotzdem richtig gut. Ein Schleicher halt ^^


----------



## Zonn (8. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Naja ich halte Leeroy eh für ein Fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer nicht erkennt dass leeroy ein fake ist, spicht entweder nicht besonders gut englisch oder hat ein merkwuerdiges bild von wow.


----------



## Bassmage (8. November 2006)

Nicht schlecht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Daywalker (8. November 2006)

plsssssss mehr mehr die erste seite war einfach klasse zum totlachen xDDD aber dann wurde es bisschen langweilig =(

leider kenn ich vom lfg channel nur CN witze leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marc1234 (8. November 2006)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Besser ist da 

1 mob 188 palas 0 kills^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theone (8. November 2006)

Die witze sind einfach nur genialst. Bitte mehr!!!!!!!


----------



## Roran (8. November 2006)

DaKurt schrieb:


> mir ist auch einer in der religionsstunde grade eben eingefallen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde ich ja nett das du meine Signatur Kopierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Xathras schrieb:


> hat den nicht sogar einer hier im forum als signatur?


jo, das bin ich, und shcon war das immer meine Signatur hier im Forum,
selbst im altem Forums chon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phiebi (9. November 2006)

omg loooooooooooooool ich fall gleich vom stuhl leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer weiter so xD

mfg. phiebi


----------



## Thunderdom (10. November 2006)

Hab da auch ma was is zwarn text aba ich finds recht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gehennas has joined Channel Molten Core

[Ragnaros] Moin Hannes, alter Boon. Was hör ich? Gestern fast down gegen 30 von MC Elite?
[Gehennas] WTF hab sie doch umgehauen!
[Lucifron] Jau, was haste denn noch gehabt? 20%, 30%? ROFL, gegen 30...
[Gehennas] Mowl, Miss first try. Wann hast Du eigentlich zum letzten mal den Donnerstag überlebt?
[Lucifron] Sehr witzig. Ich muss ja mmer vorne stehen. Soll sich doch Raggi mal hier hinstellen.
[Ragnaros] Nix. Das Setup bleibt so. Das diskutieren wir jetzt schon seit einem Jahr. wenn das so weitergeht, leav' ich die Grp.
[Lucifron] Außerdem hab ich ja bloß Fluch und Magie. Und Blizz macht immernoch nix gegen dieses Imba-Decursive. Hab gestern wieder n GM-Ticket aufgemacht.
[Garr] Und was sagt der GM?
[Lucifron] "Löschen sie WTF und WTB". Drecks-Support. Hoffentlich kommt bald der Patch
[Magmadar] Yo. Die Player sind auch total verbuggt. Hab sie gestern zweimal plattgemacht und keiner hat was gedroppt. ist doch nicht normal.
[Garr] Ach, und dann erzähl nochmal vom dritten Versuch...
[Magmadar] Deine Muddi... da war's fast zehn. Den ganzen Tag in dieser Höhle, dann das Geplärre im TS, da wird man halt unkonzentriert. Außerdem geht mir dieser Shikuru auf'n ****. Der defft bloß rum und versteckt sich hinter seinen Feuerresi-Items wie ein Mädchen.
[Sulfuron] Ich will ja nix sagen, aber hier hinten wird's langsam ein bißchen langweilig. Können wir nicht mal die Taktik ändern?
[Shazzrah] ./signed. Ich schlepp immer bloß den Loot hin und her
[Major Domo] Ich muss sagen, das find ich auch ein bissl ungerecht. Wir sollten das vielleicht mal ganz offen ausdiskutieren.
[Garr] Was hast Du denn geraucht? Geh doch RP Du Whiner
[Geddon] Nix gibt's. Diese Elite-Vögel kriegt ihr in hundert Jahren nicht zu sehen. Die wipe ich mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken
[Ragnaros] Ruhe jetzt im Chat. Wir machen genau so weiter. Ich bin hier der Chef. Sind ja Zustände hier, wie bei MC Elite.
[Lucifron] aber nur fast...
[Frecker] Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro Ich hab ein neues Makro
[Magmadar] OMFG!!!
[Ragnaros] Und Luci: Wenn Du mit diesen Chat-Späßchen nicht aufhörst, kannst Du nächste Woche sehen, wie Du ohne Adds klarkommst.
[Major Domo] Jetzt kommen wir alle mal wieder runter, sonst leidet noch der Team Spirit...
[Ragnaros] Schnauze Domo, geh spielen. So, jetzt steckt jeder den zugewiesenen Loot ein und geht auf seinen Platz. Vielleicht kriegen die Elites ja morgen nen Raid zusammen.
[Magmadar] Gibt's dann eigentlich Extra-PKP?
[Ragnaros] Nix, wie immer - 5PKP pro Wipe, 5 für den, bei dem sie aufgeben. Der Top-Scorer kriegt dann jeweils den Lag-Bonus. Hat bei Maggi doch gestern gut geklappt.
[Lucifron] Na ich hab dann ja wieder frei. Kommst mit farmen Maggi?
[Magmadar] Nä, ich geh PvP, die Allies sind noch geiler als MC Elite

Lucifron has left Channel Molten Core
Magmadar has left Channel Molten Core

2te Folge:

Ragnaros has joinde Channel Molten Core

[Ragnaros] So, tag zusammen. Alles klar für den Raidtag?
[Major Domo] Klar, alles bereit
[Ragnaros] Alle den Loot dabei?
[Gehennas] Jop. Hab mir heute sogar was ganz besonderes aus der Kiste gegriffen [Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros] - das gibt den Jungs mal nen kleinen Motivationsschub.
[Golemagg] X Hammer
Garr würfelt eine 97 (1 - 100)
Lucifron würfelt eine 99 (99 - 100)
[Ragnaros] Hast Du noch alle Latten am Zaun, Hannes? Ich such das Ding seit Stunden. Hab schon gedacht ich hätt's am Wochenende im besoffenen Kopp beim Vendor vertickt... Sofort her mit dem Ding
[Major Domo] Oh oh, wenn wir nicht strikt nach Loottable droppen, kommen wir in Teufels Küche...
[Shazzrah] Ui, da hab ich aber Angst - ist das so ne große Höhle, mit ganz viel Lava drin?
[Garr]
[Ragnaros] Schluß jetzt. Es wird genau nach Liste gedroppt und fertig. Hannes, Shazzrah, Sulfuron, habt ihr genug Hände dabei? Da haben jetzt einige den Quest aus Aszhara und will nicht so'n Ding hier haben, wie bei Ony.
[Lucifron] Was war'n mit Ony?
[Garr] Hatte zwei Runs kurz hintereinander und beim zweiten ihren Kopf nicht dabei - ein Riesentheater - Lootbug vorgetäuscht, GM-Ticket, das ganze Programm...
[Garr]
[Ragnaros] Ja, sehr lustig, aber nicht, wenn uns das passiert. Also - Hände durchzählen
[Gehannes] Hab zwei Stacks dabei
[Shazzrah] Auch - schlepp ja eh seit Wochen das gleiche Zeug rum.
[Ragnaros] Was ist mit Sulfuron? Wieso zeigt mein Interface überhaupt, dass der offline ist?
[Shazzrah] Der hat gesagt, er kommt später, weil die eh nicht so weit kommen.
[Geddon] Worauf Du einen lassen kannst...
[Gehennas] Ich hab auch gehört, Sulli hat sich bei AQ40 beworben, weil ihm hier zu wenig los ist.
[Major Domo] Echt? Dann muss er ja auf Naturschaden umskillen.
[Ragnaros] Wie bitte? Noch so'n Ding und der kann auf Outdoorboss umskillen. Mann, mann, mann
[Shazzrah] Ist aber doch wahr - so weit kommen die eh nicht.
[Ragnaros] Ja toll. Dann lass mal irgendwas doof laufen, oder die Elites haben nen guten Tag - und dann stehen sie in ner leeren Höhle, oder was? Das geht so nicht, Leute.
[Major Domo] Vielleicht können wir ihn ersetzen? Ich hab gestern Drakki getroffen. Der sagt, in UBRS ist eh nicht mehr so viel los, und er würd gern mal nen Testrun bei uns machen. Wenn wir ihn n bisschen hochbuffen könnt's gehen.
[Geddon] MEGAROFL - Drakkisath? Da können wir ja gleich Luci da hinstellen Smile))
[Lucifron] Das habe ich gehört!
[Major Domo] Also, wenn wir uns gegenseitig runterputzen, hilft uns das auch nicht weiter.
[Golemagg] Mal gucken, wie laut Geddon morgen noch lacht. Aber Luci wär vielleicht wirklich besser
[Ragnaros] Himmel! Luci hat ne ID, ihr Spaten. Also gut Domo, sag Drakki, er soll sich fertig machen, wir porten ihn dann rein. Er soll aber einfach hinten stehen bleiben und die Klappe halten. Falls die Truppe wirklich so weit kommt, lassen wir uns irgendwas einfallen mit Lags, Disconnect oder sowas. Beten wir mal, dass keiner was merkt.
[Shazzrah] Ich geb ihm dann sicherheitshalber n Stack von meinen Händen
[Golemagg] Geile Idee. Ich seh das GM-Ticket schon vor mir: MC Elite legt "Sulfuron" in 15 Sekunden und lootet dann Shazzrahs Hand...
[Ragnaros] Bevor noch mehr konstruktive Vorschläge kommen, sag ich mal: Klappe halten und alle auf ihre Spawnpunkte!

Sulfuron has joined Channel Molten Core

[Sulfuron] re
[Major Domo] wb
[Sulfuron] Hab ich schon was verpasst?

Ragnaros has left Channel Molten Core

[Sulfuron] ??

Ragnaros has joined Channel Molten Core

[Ragnaros] Sorry, mir war grad der Hammer auf die Tastatur gefallen.

3te Folge:

Patchday im Geschmolzenen Kern Smile

================================================== =========================
Ragnaros has joined Channel Molten Core

[Ragnaros] So Leute, da haben wir den Salat. Ich hab bloß noch XML-Fehler auf dem Bildschirm seit dem Patch. Kein Addon funktioniert mehr
[Major Domo] Ich auch. Wie soll das denn bloß klappen mit dem Timing für die Events...?
[Magmadar] Na, kein Ding. ich hab das hier: Schicke Stoppuhr
[Gehennas] Das ist ja mal geil! Wo haste das denn her?
[Magmadar] Gibt's für ne ganz simple Quest im Ödland.
[Ragnaros] Was? Du warst zum QUESTEN im Ödland?
[Garr]
[Shazzrah] Bist Du irre? Wenn Dich da jemand sieht!
[Magmadar] Kein Thema Leute. Warum glaubt ihr, war das Wartungsfenster gestern verlängert? Die Jungs aus AQ haben das mit Blizzard so gedreht. Die brauchten auch noch n bissl Kram. Vier Stunden Zeit, in Ruhe den Quest zu machen
[Ragnaros] Und warum sagt mir wieder keiner Bescheid? Ich soll hier die Söhnephase nach der Eieruhr bestimmen, oder was? Leute, ich brauche solche Informationen!
[Gehennas] Das hätt ich aber auch gern mitgemacht. Ich üb' hier die halbe Nacht mit meinen Adds, 30 Sekunden auszuzählen...
[Lucifron] Mir hat natürlich auch kein Aas was gesagt. Echt Super Teamarbeit hier...

Nefarian has joined Channel Molten Core

[Nefarian] Na, wie läuft's denn hier in Ragefire so?
[Ragnaros] Ahh, hi Nef, haha, super Witz... Nee, läuft super hier. Alles im Griff.
[Nefarian] Hab da sowas gehört, dass ein paar Kollegen letzte Nacht farmen waren, weil ihre Addons nicht mehr gehen.
[Ragnaros] Nee, wirklich? Was für Noobs. Bestimmt die Pfeifen aus UBRS. Haben die Hosen voll, weil sie ihnen n paar Trashmobs weggenommen haben. Wir benutzen sowieso schon lange kaum noch Addons. Du weißt ja: Skill>Addon, hehe.
[Nefarian] Schon klar. Ich muss dann mal wieder los. Einer muss sich ja um die richtigen Raidgruppen kümmern. Bis dann.
[Major Domo] cu

Nefarian has left Channel Molten Core

[Ragnaros] Arrogantes *********.
[Garr] Benutzen wir jetzt echt keine Addons mehr?
[Golemagg] Quatsch. Ohne Extra_Brain_for_Elemental_B00ns_V1.4 findest Du doch nicht mal den Eingang zu Deiner Höhle...
[Major Domo] Geht das Tool denn noch?
[Golemagg] ^^
[Shazzrah] Bei Dir wohl nicht, Domo Smile
[Ragnaros] Schluß mit den Späßchen. Soweit ich sehen kann, läuft bei den Elite-Typen das meiste noch. Bloß Decursive macht wohl Zicken
[Lucifron] Das heißt dann wohl heute abend: pwned, haha!
[Ragnaros] Schrei mal nicht so laut. Wer weiß, was da bis heut abend alles noch passiert. Bei uns dagegen läuft praktisch nix mehr.
[Major Domo] Loot_Distributor_2.0 läuft bei mir noch
[Sulfuron] Dann ist der Raid-Tag ja gerettet. Zumindest droppen können wir dann noch.
[Ragnaros] Ruhe, ich muss nachdenken...
[Golemagg] Das kann dauern. ich geh dann mal eine rauchen
[Geddon] Ich geb Dir Feuer
[Golemagg] Lass mal. Das macht immer diesen Scheiß-DOT
[Ragnaros] Ok. Wir haben immerhin Maggis Stoppuhr. Also machen wir das beste draus: Maggi gibt heute Abend die Einsätze für die AE-Events. Alle anderen halten ausnahmsweise mal die Klappe im Chat, sonst geht's durcheinander. Ich schmeiß dann mal den Buff-Bot an, damit alle versorgt sind...

Lucifron has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Magmadar has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Gehennas has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Garr has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Geddon has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Shazzrah has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Sulfuron has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Golemagg has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error
Major Domo has been kicked from Channel Molten Core - XML Error

[Ragnaros] Scheißpatch 



mfh thunder


----------



## Seogoa (10. November 2006)

Die geschichten sind ja mal köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiterso


----------



## Nemeside (10. November 2006)

loooooool.

Thunderdom, ich habe mich beim Lesen krank gelacht!! 

Witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (10. November 2006)

das folgende hab ich letztens per E-Mail bekommen, Autor leider unbekannt:

wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Mautor (10. November 2006)

hab den schon mal gehört aber find in immer noch sau komisch 
gz ^^
( manchmal ist es echt lustig so zu tun als wäre man in WoW ^^um die kolegen und so zu verarschen....


----------



## Xathras (10. November 2006)

hab den gerade noch im wow-europe forum gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial 

"Lustigste Situation. Auf dem Weg ins Fußballstadion an der berittenen Polizei vorbei. Meinte mein Freund zu mir: "Dass sind garantiert keine Epic Mounts." Lacht die Polizistin oben heruntern und meinte: "Schon Mal jemanden komplett in grün gesehn, der ein Epic Mount hat ?" "

Thx2  Meandor AT Proudmoore


----------



## Nerak (12. November 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> hab den gerade noch im wow-europe forum gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriXxX (12. November 2006)

Einfach geil die ganzen Witze...Die Pala Witze sind immernoch am geilsten obwohl die mich nen bisschen an Blondinen Witze errinnern^^...

Naja trotzdem einfach köstlich schön zu lesen^^..

PS ICH WILL MEHR!! xD


----------



## six69 (12. November 2006)

Ein Run im Kloster ... kurz vor Herod

33 Tank:Ich besieg jeden
37 Hunteren Herod schaffste aber nich , der ist lvl 40
33 Tank : Mhm ok , inv mal den Herod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mageknight (12. November 2006)

Was ist ein Gnom mit ner roten Mütze und nem Seil am beim?




-Taurentampon

Was ist blau und mäht meinen Rasen?

ich darf meine palas anmelen wie ich will!


----------



## Tabgarth (13. November 2006)

irgendwie gibts nur pala witze.........

^^Kämpfen ma eben zwei Palas.^^

naja


----------



## Kres (13. November 2006)

Taure: "Ich habe nichts gegen Gnome. Ich habe immer nur Angst über einen zu stolpern."

Wisst ihr wo Tauren vorher gelebt haben?
In Durotan. Deswegen ist da auch nur Wüste. Haben alles weggefressen.

Geht nen Taure zum heiler, drückt auf sein Knie und sagt: wenn ich hier drück tut es weh...Er drückt auf seinen Arm und sagt: wenn ich hier drück tut es auch weh... und er drückt auf seinen Kopf und sagt: wenn ich hier drücke tut es auch weh ...
Da sagt der Heiler: klarer Fall - sie haben sich den Zeigefinger gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Tauren halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heaven-hawk (13. November 2006)

Das ist ja genial hier xD
*wegrofl*


----------



## Noemi (13. November 2006)

hmm...weiter oben ham wir schon gesagt, dass das "kopieren" von blondinenwitzen nicht wirklich das ist was in diesem topic gefragt is. 

naja,  dieses topic is jedenfals eins meiner liebsten^^


----------



## Kres (13. November 2006)

Ach, komm^^
Hauptsache: witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (13. November 2006)

Aber auch: Hauptsache: WoW-Witz.


----------



## Killermage (14. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Aber auch: Hauptsache: WoW-Witz.



/signed

-------------------------------

Den hier finde ich nicht sooo doll, aber er soll der Vollständigkeit halber nicht fehlen:

Evolution der Druiden 

1.) Lv 1: Ein junger Druide betritt die Welt. 

(Die schwarzen Großdrachen flüchten in Instanzen, die Silithiden mauern das große Tor zu.) 

2.) Lv 10: Der Druide erhält die Bärengestalt. 

(Einige Jäger kommen bei dem Versuch, eigenartige Bären mit spitzen Ohren bzw. Hörnern zu zähmen, auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben...) 

3.) Lv 16: Der Druide erhält die Wassergestalt. 

(Die Murlocs flüchten an Land, nur um kurze Zeit später dort von den Druiden aus 2.) verkloppt zu werden.) XD 

4.) Lv 20: Der Druide erhält die Katzengestalt. 

(Eine Delegation bestehend aus Murlocs, Troggs, Ogern, Furbolgs, Worgs und Ebenenschreitern fordert Geisterheiler für NSCs.) 

5.) Lv 30: Der Druide erhält die Reisegestalt. 

(Raum und Zeit passen sich den Druiden an...) 

6.) Lv 32: Der Katzendruide erlernt die Fähigkeit, Humanoide aufzuspüren. 

(Die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Bezeichnung *Wildtier* für ihre Spezies.) 

7.) Lv 40: Der Druide hat die Metamorphose zum Gott abgeschlossen: Terrorbärengestalt, Hurrikan, Moonkingestalt/Anregen/Rudelführer. 

(Mana- und Heiltränke werden überflüssig, ebenso wie Priester, Magier, Schurken und Krieger...; in Ironforge und Ogrimmar bricht eine besondere Form der "Vogelgrippe" aus; die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Evakuierung aus Azeroth.) 

8.) Lv 54: Ein Druide verprügelt alleine einen Magier, einen Schurken und einen Krieger......und das in seiner Wassergestalt.......an Land.......und ohne Equip. 

(Ein junger Elfenkrieger versteht die Welt nicht mehr.) 

9.) Lv 60: Die ersten Druiden kaufen ein Reittier... 

(Die Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an, weil sie dort weniger Druiden als Gegner haben werden...) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mautor (14. November 2006)

der is witzig
gz^^


----------



## Eresteus (14. November 2006)

Bei einem Abendessen sagte mein langjähriger Freund und WoW Waffenbruder :

"Das ist mein neue Messerset, das Filetiermesser sieht aus wie dieser Schurkendolch aus MC"

unsere Frauen haben sich angeschaut und sind in schallendem Gelächter ausgebrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wie wärs denn mit dem hier:

--------------

Zwei Orc Krieger stehn im Tal der Ehre, der eine ist Maintank - der andere hat gerade lvl 60 erreicht.

MT  : "... ja und nachdem wir den down hatten, habe ich diese schicke Hose in seinem Beutel gefunden"
60er: "Bei Thrall sieht die gut aus! Was für ein Glück du hattest, dass die passt. Darf ich die mal anprobieren?"
MT  : "öhm ... weisst du ... nach den ganzen rumgereite... fliegen und teleportieren ... ich mein, hast du auf nem Windreiter schonmal ein Klo gesehen ?"

60er : "ok ok, lass es sein, nennen wir es einfach SEELENGEBUNDEN"

----------------

Warum wünschen sich die meisten Magierspieler im RL den improved Counterspell ?
Um ihre Frau zu silencen.

----------------

ok, das wars auch schon von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killermage (14. November 2006)

Eresteus schrieb:


> Warum wünschen sich die meisten Magierspieler im RL den improved Counterspell ?
> Um ihre Frau zu silencen.



klassisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qramf (14. November 2006)

Keine "echten" Witze, aber dennoch spassig:
Grad gestern erlebt, nachdem ein Kollege von mir und ich von 'nem Priester umgerotzt wurden:
"Ich hasse diese Priester mit ihren DOTS" - er ist WL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem letzten Gildentreffen: "Pull mal einer die Kellnerin!"


----------



## Laco (14. November 2006)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auch noch einen^^

__________________________________________________

Ein Trollschamane geht zu einem Bauernhof. Als er einen Peon sieht sagt er zu dem:"Ich hätte gerne 50 Säcke Kodohaare." Als der Peon nachschauen geht, bemerkt er, dass nur 48 Säcke im Haus sind. Kurzum schneidet er seinem schlafenden Grossvater die Barthaare weg so dass es reicht. Der Schamane bemerkt nichts und alles ist in Ordnung.
Einen Monat später sieht der Peon wie sein Grossvater der offenkundig verängstlicht ist sich auf dem Dachboden verstecken will. Da fragt der Peon:"Was is los?" Zitternd antwortet ihm der Grossvater:"Der Schamane war wieder da und wollte 50 Schreitereier.""Na und?" Der Grossvater beginnt noch mehr zu zittern und kreischt:"Wir haben nur noch 48."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Laco


----------



## Horez (15. November 2006)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger der eine Kritisch


----------



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

die witze sind echt cool^^


----------



## Helterskelte (15. November 2006)

White schrieb:


> die witze sind echt cool^^




Zur Info;-) ( Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe nix gegen homosexuelle ).

Stand in Fachzeitschrift: 84 % aller homosexuellen Spieler in WoW, suchen sich als Spielfigur ( na was wohl ) eine Paladin als Darsteller aus. 

Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

Helterskelte schrieb:


> Zur Info;-) ( Bitte nicht falsch verstehen habe nix gegen homosexuelle ).
> 
> Stand in Fachzeitschrift: 84 % aller homosexuellen Spieler in WoW, suchen sich als Spielfigur ( na was wohl ) eine Paladin als Darsteller aus.
> 
> ...




Was habt ihr alle immer mit eurem Palas sind schwul?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helterskelte (15. November 2006)

White schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle immer mit eurem Palas sind schwul?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil die es sind. Furchtbar animiert....T-Sets optisch wie die Villagepeople!

Noch einer: Steht ein Pala in Undercity;-)

Tut mir leid , denke das aus der Zeitschrift hat einen bezeichnenden Wahrheitsgrad!


----------



## Mautor (15. November 2006)

paladin ist wie ein kondom 
er schütz nur
aber ohne ihn machts mehr Spass
^^   =)


----------



## Xathras (15. November 2006)

btt!
also warum lassen wir nicht mal jemanden wow witze erzählen, der sich damit auskennt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS7H8Qiy9eY...ted&search=


----------



## Carcharoth (15. November 2006)

Aus dem offiziellen Forum geklaut:

Der GM meldet sich mit der üblichen Begrüßung. Um den Arbeitsweg zu verkürzen, nehme ich ihm die Antworten schon voraus: Ja, ich habe Zeit, du wirst den Vorfall aufnehmen, untersuchen, ggf. weiterleiten und gemäß eurer Richtlinien verfahren. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, werde nicht zögern, euch erneut im Spiel zu kontaktieren und wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Antwort darauf folgte schnell und knapp: *"Immer müssen mich diese Spieler mit Makros abspeisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"*


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...49835&sid=3
Allerherrlichst *g*


----------



## zocker40000 (15. November 2006)

treffen sich ein moonkin und ein pala der eine macht keinen schaden und der andere kann auch nicht heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qramf (17. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euer Gestreite bitte sonstwohin verschieben? Das ist hier ein *Witze*-Thread
> 
> kkthxbai


Wenn Du den Thread jetzt noch bereinigen wuerdest... es waere ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (17. November 2006)

qramf schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Thread jetzt noch bereinigen wuerdest... es waere ein Traum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wünsche süsse Träume...


----------



## Noemi (17. November 2006)

auf nem orakel glaub ich jedenfalls vom jahrmarkt:
(kennen bestimmt shcon einige)

"gottesschild und ruhestein machen einen helden nicht heldenhaft"

als ich das gelesen hab hab ich mich ersmal kaputtgelacht....unter spielern wird ja schon immer über palas und blubberblase un so gelacht, aber das mal von blizz aus zu hörn^^


----------



## Helterskelte (17. November 2006)

Steht ein Pala vor der Uni;-)


----------



## Valkum (17. November 2006)

ich finde die Witze auch endgeil


Am 1. Tag sieht man einen Pala une ienen Schamanen in Westfall, am um die wette kloppen.
Am 1. Tag etwas Später liegt der pala tod rum und der Schamane ist nicht mehr zu sehen.
Am 2. Tag sind Beide wieder da. Diesmal machen sie ein Duell. Unentschieden. 
Am 3. Tag hat der Pala die Hosen voll macht sich eine Angst blase und will sich porten, aber der Schamane kommt dazwischen.
Da sagt der Pala: "Och nö, das hatten wir doch schon. Ich will endlich ma nach Hause. IMMER sterbe ich."
Am 4. Tag kommt der Pala mit ein paar Pala kollegen um es dem Schamanen heim zu zahlen, aber in der ganzen aufregeung die der Pala gemacht hatte, war der Schamane schon einige Level vorraus. und som it versuchten die Palas ihr glück . UND ob der Schamane gewonne hat oder net weis ich leider net denn die käämmpfen immer noch. xD  

Weis net ob ihr den Lustig findet, aber ich kann leider kein Witze machen. vll sollte ich den Kürzen.

P.S.: Es war ein mal ein Pala der einen Ally herrausgefordert hatte, aber immer noch net gewonen hat.


----------



## Thoa (17. November 2006)

Also Valkum, ich fand den Witz jetzt nicht unbedingt soooo den Brenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Skill noch unter 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Átho (20. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Comunity,

einen Witz hab ich leider nicht zu bieten, ich findes ganz schön gemein das immer ein Paladin als "Witz"- Grundlage dient, aber einer muss es ja sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Nun schluss mit den gejammer meinerseits und um nicht ganz Off-Topic zu sein hab ich ein kleinen Spruch zu bieten, keine Ahnung von wem oder woher der ist:

"Wenn man die Fähigkeit besitzt, die Sonne hinter den Wolken zu sehen,
und nicht über die Wolken vor der Sonne zu jammern, dann
ist das Leben lebenswert."

Und brauche Input....  mehr Witze!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Killermage (20. November 2006)

Mal einen neuen Pala-Witz:

Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.


Und im Gegensatz dazu: der Imba Schamy:

Die Raidleitung berät sich: MT zum Leader: „Welche Klassen werden wir brauchen?“
Der Leader antwortet: „Na so zirka 10 Magier, 5 Priester, 4 Druiden, 8 Krieger, 3 Hexer und 6 Schurken.“ 
Darauf der MT: „Okay ich hole einen Schamanen.“

Auch sehr nett, ein Krieger-Witz.

Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern?
Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.


----------



## MarySilver (22. November 2006)

letztens im allgemein chat:

frage: wo sind die trolle zu hause?
antwort: im forum


----------



## Fyonae (22. November 2006)

ein schöner tag in kalimdor... eine hxm wird eingeladen in den kral von razorfen mitzukommen. zugestimmt, mitten in der instanz der priest; so bin kurz afk, brb.
alle brav am warten.
der krieger, ich guck ma  um die ecke wieviele da stehn... <- abgesehn davon, dass er add zog bevor er zählen konnte, sah man die auch von dort wo wir saßen und auf priester warteten...

---

hxm geht kloster, ui toll, biblo zum dritten mal am tag... 2 schurken, 1 schami und ein mage sind dabei. hm, wer tankt jetzt?... der schami, ich ich! ich hab aegis! ...alle gucken, dann... oke, du tankst. er geht mit dolch und aegis tanken und die andern haun drauf. ein schurke fragt, darf ich den dolch haben am ende? schami, darf ich den dolch haben am ende? der dolchgeskillte schurke wurde übergangen, der schami durfte. am ende, schurke würfelt mit 100 zu 99 den dolch per bedarf weg... dafür wird er gekickt und der schami bekommt einen anfall... die folge, ein vierter kloster-biblo run...

---

untote mage in camp taurajo, reicht trank an gildenkrieger weiter... er, danke für die tränke. ahja und iss mal was... du bist ganz dünn!

---

"... und möge das surren deiner bogensehne das letzte sein, was deine feinde von dir hören" sprach der gm zur n811 jägerin...

eine weitere verabschiedung erzählte mir ein kumpel einmal... gildenschami labert mit gm, gm verabschiedet sich mit den worten; "...und mögen deine totems tief in der erde stecken."

---

...ein dudu steht inmitten von waldwebern... flüstert die jägerin an, enschuldige... wo finde ich denn waldweber?

---

untote fängt auf dem schiff in booty bay an lagerfeuer zu errichten, gnomin guckt nur zu und glubscht löcher in die luft. schiff fährt los... und irgendwie war das lagerfeuer nicht mehr da wo es sein sollte um genau zu sein hang es in der luft vor dem steg.. das wars mit kochen fürs erste -.-

---

teils traurig und teils einfach kurios - diese netten beispiele sind allesamt wahr und kein detail dazugefügt...


----------



## Anonymius (23. November 2006)

Der is auch cool!^^ :

Ein Ork und ein Goblin spielten im Hain,
da kam der Wildgreif und der Ork war allein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Greeetz Ano


----------



## Anonymius (23. November 2006)

weiß nich ob der cshon vor kam aber is mir grad wieder eingefallen!^^:

Gnome die sind klein und rund, mit einem Happs sind die im Mund.
Und Gnom für Gnom so macht das Sinn is ne ordentlich Portion Fleisch mit drin!


Greetz Ano


----------



## Nimbrod (23. November 2006)

hier hat mir einer nen gespräch aus nen raid chat kopiert bzw aus dem us forum ^^ einfahc zu geil ^^



> A: Well, I hope Onyxia will drop some nice pants for me today...
> B: Thats not going to happen, Onyxia only gives head.


Für alle die der englischen Sprache net so mächtig sind : to give head = blowjob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qramf (23. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Für alle die der englischen Sprache net so mächtig sind : to give head = blowjob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schoen, dass Du das ins deutsche uebersetzt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (23. November 2006)

habs nur aus dem gilden forum kopiert ^^


----------



## Nimbrod (23. November 2006)

ist zwar kein witz abe rtrozdem lustig ^^

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18657&sid=3


----------



## Oonâgh (23. November 2006)

roooofl! wie dumm kann man sein???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja, blizz! macht mal dass man sich schneller dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol geil!


----------



## Noemi (25. November 2006)

omg wie geil is das denn?! 
aber ich glaub dass ob nur die leute ver a r s c h e n will^^


----------



## Nimbrod (25. November 2006)

kA ^^ trozdem lustig ^^


----------



## merenwen (30. November 2006)

supper hier :-)


----------



## IgorBellayc (1. Dezember 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?
> Man wäscht Ihn.
> ...



Alter Falter *G* nüsch schlecht. Von schlecht über genial zu fragwürdig ^^

Liegt ein Ally tot im Keller,
war der Hordler wieder schneller.
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
rief der Ally fünf Kollegen.

In diesem Sinne: Horde und Hürde


----------



## Seogoa (1. Dezember 2006)

IgorBellayc schrieb:


> Liegt ein Ally tot im Keller,
> war der Hordler wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
> rief der Ally fünf Kollegen.
> ...


also, meines wissens wurde dieser hier vor dir schon 2 mal geschrieben + das  das die signatur eines Forum users ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varodin (1. Dezember 2006)

Neuer Witz^^:
Was haben Palas und Frauen gemeinsam?
Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (1. Dezember 2006)

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen gemühtlich beisammen an einem Steg und Angeln.
Sagt der Gnom.. 16°C, daraufhin der Taure: 3 Meter tief..


Hoffe der war nun nicht zu hoch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stubenberger (1. Dezember 2006)

drei allis hocken ums feuer.
meint der erste:
"buhuu ich mach keinen schaden."
darauf der zweite
"buhuu ich kann nicht healen."
drauf der dritte
"lol geil ich bin auch pala"


^^ XD

wieviele hordler braucht man um nen alli zu killn?
zwei!
der erste hüpft um die ecke und erschreckt ihn,
der zweite wartet im gasthaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


stub ^^


----------



## Rascal (1. Dezember 2006)

Also Thufeist und Stub, die gabs schon hier ^^


----------



## Bablehelp (4. Dezember 2006)

lool los mehr
 1. Seite ich komm nimmer ausm Lachen raus
2. 3.4.5.6.7. es wird schlechter 
looos ihr kennt doch noch n paar oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (5. Dezember 2006)

kein richtiger witz aber mein alter raid leiter ist schweizer und sagt statt alchi immer alcki und alle im raid warn am lachen wenn er gefragt hat : ham wir n alcki dabei 
naja kA obs witztig is kann das auch net so gut rüber bringen damahls wars gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (5. Dezember 2006)

> ham wir n alcki dabei


hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss schmunzeln wenns wieder heisst

"gib mal brust"
"die linke oder die rechte? ^^"
natürlich gehts eigentlich um ne verzauberung auf die "brust"-rüstung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gülüm (6. Dezember 2006)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der is ja mel HAMMER GAAAAAAIL^^ [rofl]


----------



## Gülüm (6. Dezember 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


SUUUUUPER aber leider zu lang für den chat^^

weiter so^^


----------



## vitti2801 (6. Dezember 2006)

der mit dem astloch.

OMG ICH PISS MICH AN

greez an Baelgun =)


----------



## Kinski (6. Dezember 2006)

Korodegs schrieb:


> Moin,
> der ist ja geil...
> 
> 
> ...


 Loolll , na der iss ja mal goil


----------



## downESIR (6. Dezember 2006)

> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"



*selten so lachen müssen*


----------



## Nimbrod (8. Dezember 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich und leute aus der gilde schleppen auch ersatzrüstungen rum. und haben wir so'ne runde gequasselst und das hieß es dann " ja hab 2 brüste mit!"
ich glaub wir haben dann gefargt ob seine freundin nicht neidisch ist ^^


----------



## Xathras (9. Dezember 2006)

> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.


*grübel* ist das bei gnomen anatomisch überhaupt möglich?...

ich finde gnome klasse... wenn so ein kleiner schurke einem sehr viel größerem gegner eine kopfnuss gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht schon klasse aus hihi

auch klasse.. ein taure steht bis zur hüfte im wasser... 
bei der gleichen tiefe geht beim gnom die schwimmanimation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannynger (9. Dezember 2006)

hey,
und noch ein witz, ich hoffe der wurde nicht schon so oftt gepostet^^

liegt der ally tot im Keller war der hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Ally 10 kollegen

mfg
ich


----------



## Bratiboy (9. Dezember 2006)

dannynger schrieb:


> hey,
> und noch ein witz, ich hoffe der wurde nicht schon so oftt gepostet^^
> 
> liegt der ally tot im Keller war der hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Ally 10 kollegen
> ...


 


erst ungefähr 10 mal =D


----------



## Rascal (9. Dezember 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> *grübel* ist das bei gnomen anatomisch überhaupt möglich?...


Um mal auf mein hochkomplexes Wertungssystem zurückzugreifen:

Xathras hat den Witz
[  ] Verstanden
[X] Nicht verstanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (10. Dezember 2006)

wie machen palas n duell ??
beide gottesschild an und wer zuerst in sw ist hat gewonnen xD


----------



## Saratos (10. Dezember 2006)

Was hängt ein Schurke sich an die Decke???
Einen Pala! Nix hält mehr aus.


----------



## MrFlix (10. Dezember 2006)

köstlich die ganz witze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (11. Dezember 2006)

Spielt ein Taure und ein Zwerg Fussball

Plötzlich tritt der Taure dem Zwerg auf den Kopf und entschuldigt sich vielmals bei dem kleinen Mann. Daruf meint der Zwerg:

Macht nichts hätte mir auch passieren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Troll liegt am Strand, plötzlich rennt ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich eine ab. Der Taure rennt wieder in den Wald kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und lacht wieder ohne ende. Taure rennt wieder in den Wald und kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und wirft sich wieder weg vor lachen. 
Das geht so 1 Stunde lang, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt warum er so lachen muss;

Mein der Taure : Hast du schonmal sex mit einem Zwerg ?
Troll: Klar, mach ich jeden Tag. Was ist daran so lustig ?
Meint der Taure: Bei dir platzen die wohl nicht oder ?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommt ein Paladin zum Kampfmeister und meint ich will töten.
Darauf meint der Kampfmeiser : Draussen stehen 20 Hordler die wehren sich auch nicht
Paladin: Willst mich jetzt verarschen oder was ?
Kampfmeister: Wer hat damit angefangen ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Steht ein Jäger und ein Magier lvl 20 vor HDW

Fragt der Jäger den Magier :

"Aus was bist du geskillt, Wasser oder Brot ? "


----------



## MrFlix (11. Dezember 2006)

der 2. is böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> wie machen palas n duell ??
> beide gottesschild an und wer zuerst in sw ist hat gewonnen xD


Gabs hier schon....



MrFlix schrieb:


> der 2. is böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber geil xD
Genauso wie der 1...


----------



## Nadrox (11. Dezember 2006)

Der mit den beiden Orcs und dem Gnom is ja göttlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutkeks (12. Dezember 2006)

ich kenn da auch noch einen ^^

nen Pala undn Mage Springen von nem Berg, wer kommt zuerst unten an?
Der Pala, der Mage hatn DC


greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aicha (13. Dezember 2006)

Bitte lösche deinen Addon und WTF Ordner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (13. Dezember 2006)

Doch, gab's hier schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sag mal... Reflinks in der Signatur - So etwas gehört sich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faruukt (14. Dezember 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Doch, gab's hier schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Treffen sich zwei palas machen beide keinen schaden^^


----------



## Xathras (14. Dezember 2006)

faruukt schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei palas machen beide keinen schaden^^


wenn ich nicht gerade so faul wäre, dann würde ich mir mal die arbeit machen und zählen wie oft dieser witz schon in diesem thread kam... grobe schätzung mindestens 20 mal. 

hier noch was aus einem anderen forum hier von tyrbal


> Ein Taure wandert durch Kalimdor. Versehentlich tritt er auf ein Huhn - das Tier ist natürlich sofort tot. Schuldbewusst schaut sich der Taure um und sieht ein Bauernhaus in der Nähe. Dort klopft er an, ein Ork erscheint in der Tür.
> 
> "Entschuldigung, ist dies ihr Huhn ?"
> 
> ...





> Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!"
> Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!"
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (14. Dezember 2006)

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. 
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala. 
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? 
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, 
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr 
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, 
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. 
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich 
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? 
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er. 
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. 
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! 
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, 
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich 
zusammen und los!" 
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, 
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, 
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: 






"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"


----------



## Gramarye (14. Dezember 2006)

Sau geil der witz ich muss kurz aufs klo sonst pinkel ich mich voll!


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (14. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nr.2 (14. Dezember 2006)

Mann mann mann
das is ja echt hammer
ich hau mich bei jedem einzelnen soo ab!
ICH BRAUCH MEHR PALAWITZE!!

Steht ein Pala vor der Uni;-) 

wahnsinn woher kennt ihr die alle?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter!


----------



## Erazoor (16. Dezember 2006)

Ein paar englische Wörter:
Darn heißt stopfen, ass heißt Arsch... us heißt uns... übersetzt mal Darnassus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
have fun

p.s.: Das hätte Blizzard eindeutschen sollen^^


----------



## Splopf (17. Dezember 2006)

yo auf gehts

Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Ally tot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS wie bekomme ich so eine coole Unterschrift???
Die wo steht wie der cha heißt und welches lvl der ist bitte schreibt mir einer ne nachricht^^

cuu


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (17. Dezember 2006)

Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Ally tot      OMG is der kiddisch.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Warum müssen Zwerge in der Warsongschlucht immer lachen? 
Weil die Wiese auf den Eiern kitzelt!!!


----------



## Alucardin (18. Dezember 2006)

Lustig hier macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur manchmal sind die leichten Abänderungen echt blöd und die vielen Wiederholungen...
von CN will ich garnicht erst reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (19. Dezember 2006)

Ein Paladin reitet mit seinem Pferd durch den Wald von Elwynn. Da erscheint ihm eine Fee und sagt: "Du hast drei Wünsche frei."
Sagt der Pala: "Erstens mein Pferd soll unverwundbar sein, zweitens ich will unverwundbar sein und drittens mein Geschlechtsteil soll so groß sein, wie das von meinem Pferd."
Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger und der Pala reitet nach Stormwind. Dort angekommen hilft ihm sein Knappe vom Pferd.
Sagt der Pala: "Schlag mein Pferd tot."
Knappe: "Aber mein Herr..."
Pala: "Totschlagen!!!"
Der Knappe schlägt auf das Pferd ein, dieses wiehert und lacht.
Pala: "Schlag mich tot."
Knappe: "Aber mein Herr..."
Pala: "Totschlagen!!!" Da schlägt der Knappe auf dem Pala ein. Ohne Erfolg.
Nach 10 Minuten sagt der Knappe erschöpft: "Mein Herr, das gibt es doch nicht."
Sagt der Pala: "Das ist noch gar nichts, sieh einmal her."
Er zieht seine Rüstung aus und hebt sein Kettenhemd hoch.
Der Knappe entsetzt: "Oh Gott, mein Herr, so eine große Muschi habe ich noch nie gesehen!!


----------



## Pi91 (19. Dezember 2006)

> Ein Paladin reitet mit seinem Pferd durch den Wald von Elwynn. Da erscheint ihm eine Fee und sagt: "Du hast drei Wünsche frei."
> Sagt der Pala: "Erstens mein Pferd soll unverwundbar sein, zweitens ich will unverwundbar sein und drittens mein Geschlechtsteil soll so groß sein, wie das von meinem Pferd."
> Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger und der Pala reitet nach Stormwind. Dort angekommen hilft ihm sein Knappe vom Pferd.
> Sagt der Pala: "Schlag mein Pferd tot."
> ...



der steht irgendwo im Netz so häufig, nur dass da der Pala duch nen Gnom und der Knappe durch ne Menschenmasse ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Nimbrod (19. Dezember 2006)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

Nicht direkt ne Witze seite abe rsehr lustige sachen bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



highlight gefällig? ^^ ok:

----------------------------------------

Ironforge vor langer Zeit, allgemeiner Chat, jemand sucht einen Hexer für ein Portal, ungefährer Wortlaut:

"Hallo, ich suche einen Hexer, der meine Freundin aus Darnassus kommen lässt."

Die Antworten gingen von "LOL" und "Bruahaha" über "Ich" bzw. "Nein Ich!" bis hin zu "Lasst mich durch, lasst mich durch, ich bin Hexer". 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das schlimmste aber war :
Als Holypriest hat man nicht viel Gelegenheit auch mal etwas Schaden zu machen -
und wenns mit dem Zauberstab ist.
Stolz auf einen neuen Erwerb aus BWL stellte ich (w) fest daß ich vom letzen Raid noch
nur ein olles Teil mit Feuerresi dabei hatte, als ich ein paar Freunden durch eine Instanz helfen wollte.

Ich: "Ooch Mist, jetzt hab ich meinen Zauberstab vergessen, dabei wollte ich doch auch mal ein bißchen
Spaß haben ..."

Stille im TS ...
* omg - ist mir das peinlich!*


----------



## mamutgirl (20. Dezember 2006)

Geht ein Zwerg zu einem Mensch Priester und fragt hast du mal ein bisschen gras?? darauf der Priester rennt nach Stormwind zum Hochlord und sagt hochlord hochlord der Zwerg will von mir gras kaufen darauf der hochlord dann gib ihm 1kg fuer 25g!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (20. Dezember 2006)

mamutgirl schrieb:


> Geht ein Zwerg zu einem Mensch Priester und fragt hast du mal ein bisschen gras?? darauf der Priester rennt nach Stormwind zum Hochlord und sagt hochlord hochlord der Zwerg will von mir gras kaufen darauf der hochlord dann gib ihm 1kg fuer 25g!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kapiere ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
need Erklärung


----------



## mamutgirl (20. Dezember 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> kapiere ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ALSO der zwerg will kraueter kaufen und der mensch denk er will drogen dann geht er zum hochlord inSw und sagt ihm das daruaf anwortet der das er ihm 1kg (20stack) fuer 25g verkafuen soll damit ist gemeint
das die preise fuer kraueter so hoch sind unlogisch aba logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1nja (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab auch noch einen, vielleicht kennt ihr den schon, aber der is geil:
Treffen sich 2 Jäger...beide tot.

Also ich find den geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfger (20. Dezember 2006)

eure Witze in alle Ehre, aber...

BITTE BITTE LEST DEN GESAMTEN TREAT (oder wie heißt das? ^^)!!!

der Jägerwitz ist nur einer von vielen die schon zum x-ten male wiederholt werden. und ... SOWAS IST NICHT LUSTIG!

btw: der "Gras-Witz" ist doof *find*


----------



## n1nja (20. Dezember 2006)

Alte Meckerziege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (20. Dezember 2006)

ich find den auch net besonders lustig..

PS: auch ne alte meckerziege =P


----------



## saphyroth (20. Dezember 2006)

o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...




GÖTTLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  genial wenn einer so einen blödsinn schreibt^^     ..... was hatter nun gedroppt?


----------



## The_Daywalker (20. Dezember 2006)

find ich auch hier gibt es keine super guten witze mehr die ersten seiten n1 aber dann nur noch ÖDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (21. Dezember 2006)

öööhm also wie geht das das da was anderes steht als der mitgliedsrang (newbie, mitglied usw) steht? erst dachte ich das geht ab einem bestimmten rang aber dann habich mamutgirl (oder so) bissi weiter vorn gesehn bei dem auch was anderes steht und der hat 10 beiträge

ansonsten: mir fällt auch nichts mehr ein^^


----------



## Mause (21. Dezember 2006)

Was fragt man einem priester sonntags nach der messe?

ob er holy oder shadow gespecct is^^


----------



## Alucardin (21. Dezember 2006)

saphyroth schrieb:


> öööhm also wie geht das das da was anderes steht als der mitgliedsrang (newbie, mitglied usw) steht? erst dachte ich das geht ab einem bestimmten rang aber dann habich mamutgirl (oder so) bissi weiter vorn gesehn bei dem auch was anderes steht und der hat 10 beiträge
> 
> ansonsten: mir fällt auch nichts mehr ein^^



Weiss ich auch nicht frag ich mich dann wohl auch wenn es soweit ist ^^

Und ich finde irgendwie werden die Witze immer unlustiger...


----------



## Seogoa (22. Dezember 2006)

saphyroth schrieb:


> öööhm also wie geht das das da was anderes steht als der mitgliedsrang (newbie, mitglied usw) steht? erst dachte ich das geht ab einem bestimmten rang aber dann habich mamutgirl (oder so) bissi weiter vorn gesehn bei dem auch was anderes steht und der hat 10 beiträge
> 
> ansonsten: mir fällt auch nichts mehr ein^^





Alucardin schrieb:


> Weiss ich auch nicht frag ich mich dann wohl auch wenn es soweit ist ^^
> 
> Und ich finde irgendwie werden die Witze immer unlustiger...



gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber wenn ihr mal in die verwaltung eures profil geht, dann auf "Profil bearbeiten"
da kann man im Feld "Üblicher Mitgliedertitel" was reinschreiben, und das taucht dann unterm Avatar auf. 
Wenn da nichts drin steht habt ihr einen gewöhnlichen Foren rang.

BTT: Der Gras wirtzt ist nicht lustig und auch so waren die Witze mal besser, nun wirds hier Öde


----------



## Kenerul (22. Dezember 2006)

Den hab ich von nem Pala:

Warum lacht ein Zwerg, wenn er durch eine Wiese springt??







Das hohe grass kitzelt seinen Unterleib^^


----------



## Alucardin (22. Dezember 2006)

Kenerul schrieb:


> Den hab ich von nem Pala:
> 
> Warum lacht ein Zwerg, wenn er durch eine Wiese springt??
> Das hohe grass kitzelt seinen Unterleib^^



Wie oft haben wir den jetzt gehört?
Bitte lest bevor ihr was schreibt...


----------



## Xathras (22. Dezember 2006)

> Wie oft haben wir den jetzt gehört?
> Bitte lest bevor ihr was schreibt...



naja "unterleib" ist neu... bislang wars immer eine nummer vulgärer

wenn wir schon mal dabei sind... 

letztens im handelschannel:
"hat jemand kleine eier?"


----------



## saphyroth (23. Dezember 2006)

Das hatte ich auch mal vor zu fragen^^ dann is mir aufgefallen wie dumm das klingt

P.s. danke für den tip mit dem mitgliedstitel^^


----------



## Michelchen (23. Dezember 2006)

Weiß ja net ob der schon gepostet wurde aber:

Was ist die häufigste Todesursache von Paladinen? Blasenschwäche!


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

ja wurde schon gepostet -.-

wie wärs damit: wenn mans nicht weiß guckt man nach und sagt das nich noch so scheinheilig (sag lieber du hattest keine lust).


----------



## Asce (23. Dezember 2006)

Treffen sich 2 WoW spieler, sagt der eine:"Du, der Papst ist gestorben."
Fragt der andere:"Und, was ist gedropt?"


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

Ah wie ich das vermisst hab: Ein witz der schon gepostete wurde! Juchu! -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForrestGump (24. Dezember 2006)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...




Der ist mal garnicht witzig aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , guckt euch den pala an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der kann das alles nur besser und muss es nicht erst skillen! macht über palas solche dinger ^^

ansosnten echt geile witze hier so ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (24. Dezember 2006)

jo es is echt krank wie die palas jetz stunen können, besser als die churken auf etfernung und so, die können einen besser im dauerstun halten als schruken!

das suckt im bg


----------



## MrFlix (24. Dezember 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> naja "unterleib" ist neu... bislang wars immer eine nummer vulgärer
> 
> wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...
> 
> ...



Und als antwort bekommt man halt immer nur "Ne höchstens Dicke"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolak (25. Dezember 2006)

was is der unterschied zwischen einen pala der damage macht un einen yeti?

den yeti solls geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (25. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde es voll geil dass mal ein Thread 36.00 aufrufe hat und um die 250 Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekromantus (25. Dezember 2006)

Man die Witze sind so geil !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auch einen:
Geht ein Ork mit einem Papagei in ne' Bar.
Fragt der Barkeeper: "Wo haben sie denn den her?".
Daraufhin der Papagei: "Aus Durotar,die gibts da wie Sand am Meer."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nichts gegen Orks oder allgemein Hordler (Bin selber einer). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (26. Dezember 2006)

@Nekromantus

hmm ... "Man die sind Witze sind so geil" hört sich so an, als hättest du den thread gelesen?
Allerdings müsstest du dann gesehen haben dein der witz schon gepostet wurde?
Also her mit den Philosophen! Es gilt ein Paradoxon zu lösen.

btw. da es langsam langweilig wird immer nur zu sagen dass es den joke schon gab kommt jetzt auch mal der Beweis:


Xathras schrieb:


> Ein Ork läuft mit einem Papagei auf der Schulter in eine Bar, fragt der Barman: "Wo haste den denn her?" Antwortet der Papagei: "Durotar, die laufen da überall rum."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade in den letzten Tagen gabs genau einen neuen Witz =(.


----------



## Nerak (27. Dezember 2006)

BTW is der Witz einer der /witz Sprüche vom männlichen Menschen.


----------



## Malygos (27. Dezember 2006)

Hab noch einnen




Wird der Ork vom Mage gegrilt war er wohl nicht gut geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder letztens im Gilden-Chat
???:"Ich möchte Lebkuchen machen und brauche Zutaten bitte melden wenn jmd kleine Eier hat die brauch ich nämlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (27. Dezember 2006)

Malygos schrieb:


> ???:"Ich möchte Lebkuchen machen und brauche Zutaten bitte melden wenn jmd kleine Eier hat die brauch ich nämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kam glaube auf fast jeden server vor, aber ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (27. Dezember 2006)

vor der lokaliesirung von Düsterbruch (Dire Maul) suchte einer aus meiner gilde eine gruppe für DM.. da kamm es zu einem gespräch:

Xu gehst mit lvl 60 Deadmines?
Y:Nein DM
X:Wie?
Y:Ja, Halt Dire Maul
X:Halt selbst dein maul
Y: huh?
X ignoriert Euch


----------



## Delta Cookie (28. Dezember 2006)

1) Siehst du einen Hordler Questen musst du seine Rüstung testen

2) Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
    11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Damage

3) Wieso haben Tauren keine Schurken?
Antwort: Weil sie ihren rücken nicht noch krummer kriegen

Tjoa... das wars soweit ^^


----------



## Malygos (28. Dezember 2006)

Oder der Supportservice von Blizz ist auch ein Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder das die mal sachen aus dem Vorschläge-forum nehmen...hahah!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (31. Dezember 2006)

3 Nette Videos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Coka Cola

Gnom Power

Shut your Mouth!


----------



## TaZz (31. Dezember 2006)

Kommt ein Ork an eine Kreuzung. Rechts steht ein Paladin und links war auch frei....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay ist zwar alt, und ich bin eigentlich für die Allianz aber einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (1. Januar 2007)

Eure witze sind super doch hier hab ich noch ein gedicht:

-      In Stormwind da liegen Leichen, 
       mit aufgeschlitzten Bäuchen 
       und den Bäuchen 
       da stecken Messer,
       mit der Aufschrift
        ‚’’Wir war’ n besser’’ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (2. Januar 2007)

und das trifft auf sw zu, zumindestens auf arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



treffen 2 Tauren auf nen Raid Gnome 

100 gegen 2 ?

das sah schlecht aus für die kleinen Kerle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonite (2. Januar 2007)

Delta schrieb:


> Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Damage




Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
du bist 11 jahre alt hast 88 Tage played aber 0 plan von spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich denn lfg Channel vermisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarv (3. Januar 2007)

liegt der pala tot im keller war der schurke wieder schneller. liegt der schurke tot daneben hat es einen 2ten pala geben


rofl n schurke würd nie gegen nen pala verlieren auch nich gegen 2 oder 3 oder 4 oder sonst viele. nach meinen bisherigen erfahrungen mit palas zu urteilen würd der pala eher den schurken heilen ... oder ... ... ... ab ins gasthaus


----------



## Fafi (3. Januar 2007)

Wie viele Elfen braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

7!

4 Hochelfen, die für das Elmentare Gleichgewicht sorgen.
2 Waldelfen, die sagen, dass früher alles besser war.
1 Blutelf, der dagegen ist.


----------



## Splopf (6. Januar 2007)

Ich ahbe auch noch einen:

Was habe palas und Schwangere Frauen gemeinsam???
Beide haben angst das die Blase PLatzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so geil wie die anderen aber immer hin^^

Ach ja und 

Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Ally tot.

kein witz aber lustig^^

Name:Spopf  Server:Thrall Klasserist


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (6. Januar 2007)

Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner schwanger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benpollich (7. Januar 2007)

Immer auf die Palas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab schon so manchen Krieger mit gleichem lvl gelegt im Duell! Ohne Healer sind die doch auch Machtlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (7. Januar 2007)

Oki hab mir jezt ne halbe stunde zeit genommen 5:15 bis 5:45 euch das zu tippen, have fun (ich geh jezt schlafen)^^

Kommt ein Gnom in ein Gasthaus, klettert auf einen Barhocker und schaut dem Gastwirt tief in die Augen. Der Ork will den Gnom erst garnicht beachten, als dieser anfängt zu sprechen. "Ich wette mit dir um 200 Goldmünzen, dass ich von hier aus, in das Glas da pissen kann, ohne, dass auch nur ein Tropfen daneben Geht." Der Ork mustert den Gnom, dreht seinen Kopf in richtung Glas und schäzt die entfernung so um die 2 Meter, zusätzlich ist das Glas auf Schulterhöhe des Gnoms. Ein breites Grinsen fährt über das Gesicht des Gastwirts. "200 Goldmünzen sagst du? Gut!" Er holt ein Sack voll Klimpernden Münzen hervor und fängt an 200 Goldmünzen herauszuzählen. Während er die Münzen auf dem Tresen stapelt, klettert der Gnom vom Hocker hinunter und geht zu einem der Tische wo er sich kurz mit einigen Trollen, Orks und einem Tauren unterhällt. Er kommt zurück, klettert wieder auf den Hocker und blickt den Gastwirt an. Dieser war nun fertig mit zählen und spricht: "Na dann leg mal los!" und verfällt wieder in sein abwertendes Grinsen. Der Gnom stellt sich auf den Hocker, ziht seine Hose hinunter und nimmt seinen Schwanz in die Hand. Es ist still um ihn herum, alle blicken ihn an um das Spektakel zu erleben. Er schaut hinunter, hebt dann seinen Kopf und sieht das Glas an. Sein Blick wirkt sehr konzentriert. Er siht wieder zu seinem Schwanz, zum Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas und lässt auf einmal ein Strahl von sich, der sich mit dem eines Tauren messen könnte. Er bepisst den Tresen, er bepisst die Barhocker, erbepist den Boden, den Boden hinter dem Tresen, sich Selbst, die Gäste , den Ork... aber kein Tropfen landet im Glas. Der Ork steht hinter dem Tresen, jezt triefend nass,  sieht den Gnom mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor sich stehn, wischt sich das Gesicht und lässt ein breites Grinsen über seiner Wiesage erstrahlen. "Du hast nicht einen Tropfen in das Glas gebracht!!" spricht er und fängt an zu gröhnen und zu lachen "Du hast 200 Goldmünzen verloren mein kleiner!!", das Ganze Gasthaus scheint zu lachen. Der Gnom, unbeeindruckt davon, zieht seine Hose wieder nach oben und klettert wieder vom Hocker hinunter. Er geht zum Tisch zu welchem er schon vorher gegangen war, tuschelt wieder ein wenig mit den dort Sitzenden und kommt zurück. Er klettert auf den Barhocker .. und wirft dem Gastwirt ein Grinsen zu. Der Wirt sieht den Gnom verstört an und fragt: "Warum Grinst du? Du hast gerade 200 Goldmünzen verloren!" Worauf der Gnom anfängt zu sprechen. "Mein lieber Gastwirt du kannst deine 200 Goldmünzen gern haben, denn ich habe Vorhin mit deinen Kunden um 600 Goldmünzen gewettet, dass ich auf deine Hocker, ... dein Tresen ... und sogar auf dich pissen werde .. und dass tu deswegen nicht Sauer sein wirst, .. nein , ... du wirst darüber auchnoch glücklich sein!!"


----------



## MarySilver (7. Januar 2007)

wuselman schrieb:


> Oki hab mir jezt ne halbe stunde zeit genommen 5:15 bis 5:45 euch das zu tippen, have fun (ich geh jezt schlafen)^^
> 
> Kommt ein Gnom in ein Gasthaus, klettert auf einen Barhocker und schaut dem Gastwirt tief in die Augen. Der Ork will den Gnom erst garnicht beachten, als dieser anfängt zu sprechen. "Ich wette mit dir um 200 Goldmünzen, dass ich von hier aus, in das Glas da pissen kann, ohne, dass auch nur ein Tropfen daneben Geht." Der Ork mustert den Gnom, dreht seinen Kopf in richtung Glas und schäzt die entfernung so um die 2 Meter, zusätzlich ist das Glas auf Schulterhöhe des Gnoms. Ein breites Grinsen fährt über das Gesicht des Gastwirts. "200 Goldmünzen sagst du? Gut!" Er holt ein Sack voll Klimpernden Münzen hervor und fängt an 200 Goldmünzen herauszuzählen. Während er die Münzen auf dem Tresen stapelt, klettert der Gnom vom Hocker hinunter und geht zu einem der Tische wo er sich kurz mit einigen Trollen, Orks und einem Tauren unterhällt. Er kommt zurück, klettert wieder auf den Hocker und blickt den Gastwirt an. Dieser war nun fertig mit zählen und spricht: "Na dann leg mal los!" und verfällt wieder in sein abwertendes Grinsen. Der Gnom stellt sich auf den Hocker, ziht seine Hose hinunter und nimmt seinen Schwanz in die Hand. Es ist still um ihn herum, alle blicken ihn an um das Spektakel zu erleben. Er schaut hinunter, hebt dann seinen Kopf und sieht das Glas an. Sein Blick wirkt sehr konzentriert. Er siht wieder zu seinem Schwanz, zum Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas und lässt auf einmal ein Strahl von sich, der sich mit dem eines Tauren messen könnte. Er bepisst den Tresen, er bepisst die Barhocker, erbepist den Boden, den Boden hinter dem Tresen, sich Selbst, die Gäste , den Ork... aber kein Tropfen landet im Glas. Der Ork steht hinter dem Tresen, jezt triefend nass,  sieht den Gnom mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor sich stehn, wischt sich das Gesicht und lässt ein breites Grinsen über seiner Wiesage erstrahlen. "Du hast nicht einen Tropfen in das Glas gebracht!!" spricht er und fängt an zu gröhnen und zu lachen "Du hast 200 Goldmünzen verloren mein kleiner!!", das Ganze Gasthaus scheint zu lachen. Der Gnom, unbeeindruckt davon, zieht seine Hose wieder nach oben und klettert wieder vom Hocker hinunter. Er geht zum Tisch zu welchem er schon vorher gegangen war, tuschelt wieder ein wenig mit den dort Sitzenden und kommt zurück. Er klettert auf den Barhocker .. und wirft dem Gastwirt ein Grinsen zu. Der Wirt sieht den Gnom verstört an und fragt: "Warum Grinst du? Du hast gerade 200 Goldmünzen verloren!" Worauf der Gnom anfängt zu sprechen. "Mein lieber Gastwirt du kannst deine 200 Goldmünzen gern haben, denn ich habe Vorhin mit deinen Kunden um 600 Goldmünzen gewettet, dass ich auf deine Hocker, ... dein Tresen ... und sogar auf dich pissen werde .. und dass tu deswegen nicht Sauer sein wirst, .. nein , ... du wirst darüber auchnoch glücklich sein!!"




lang lebe desperados. ehrlich, der witz kam im film gut, aber das so billig zu kopieren finde ich doch etwas schade.


----------



## wuselman (7. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke ich mag dich auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafi (8. Januar 2007)

Was waren die letzten Worte eines Jägers? 

"Alle Pfeile zu mir!"


----------



## Exodos (9. Januar 2007)

Fafi schrieb:


> Was waren die letzten Worte eines Jägers?
> 
> "Alle Pfeile zu mir!"



Das geht aber anders aber der is au cool


----------



## ForrestGump (9. Januar 2007)

Splopf schrieb:


> Ich ahbe auch noch einen:
> 
> Was habe palas und Schwangere Frauen gemeinsam???
> Beide haben angst das die Blase PLatzt



Lol der ist zu geil ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafi (9. Januar 2007)

Kürzlich in der Eisenschmiede fragte ein weiblicher Char im Handelschannel, wer so nett sei, ihre Brust zu verzaubern


----------



## Derakon (10. Januar 2007)

Hier is mal ei Witz :

Fliegen 3 Druiden mit Fluggestalt durch die Scherbenwelt. Fliegt der erste runter und kommt mit Blutigen Krallen zurück.,, Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die beiden. Darauf der erste Druide: Seht ihr den Orc da unten?. Ja,sagen die beiden. Genau den hab ich gekillt , sagt der erste. Fliegt der zweite Druide mit Risentempo nach unten. Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die anderen . Darauf der zweite Druide : Seht ihr den Eber da unten?"- Ja . Genau den gekillt.  Jetzt fliegt der dritte Druide nach unten. Er kommt mit Gebrochenen Flügeln und dem Körper voll Blut mit nem Schneckentempo in die Luft. ,, Was ist denn mit dir Passier? " , sagen die anderen. ,, Seht ihr die Straßenlaterne da unten? " . Ja , antworten die anderen. Darauf der 3. Druide :,, Genau die hab ich nich gesehen ! "

Für den text hab ich 20 Minuten Gebraucht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grondak (10. Januar 2007)

Horde interner Witz:

Zwei Untote und ein Orc gehen Zelten. Sie liegen zu dritt in einem Zelt.
Nachts hören Sie plötzlich ein Geräusch und der erste Untote geht hinaus um nachzusehen. Plötzlich machts nen Knall und der Untote kommt mit nem blauen Auge wieder ins Zelt.
Nach kurzer Zeit hören sie wieder das Geräusch und der zweite Untote geht nachsehen. Auch hier plötzlich ein Knall und auch der zweite kommt mit einem blauen Auge ins Zelt zurück.
Nach einiger Zeit hören Sie das Geräusch wieder und diesmal sieht der Orc nach. Er bleibt ne Weile draußen und auf einmal hört man den Knall zweimal und der Orc hat zwei Veilchen. Da sagt der erste Untote zum zweiten: "Ich habs doch gesagt. Der Trottel tritt zweimal auf die Schaufel"


----------



## Noemi (10. Januar 2007)

> Zwei Untote und ein Orc gehen Zelten. Sie liegen zu dritt in einem Zelt.
> Nachts hören Sie plötzlich ein Geräusch und der erste Untote geht hinaus um nachzusehen. Plötzlich machts nen Knall und der Untote kommt mit nem blauen Auge wieder ins Zelt.
> Nach kurzer Zeit hören sie wieder das Geräusch und der zweite Untote geht nachsehen. Auch hier plötzlich ein Knall und auch der zweite kommt mit einem blauen Auge ins Zelt zurück.
> Nach einiger Zeit hören Sie das Geräusch wieder und diesmal sieht der Orc nach. Er bleibt ne Weile draußen und auf einmal hört man den Knall zweimal und der Orc hat zwei Veilchen. Da sagt der erste Untote zum zweiten: "Ich habs doch gesagt. Der Trottel tritt zweimal auf die Schaufel"



Omg der is ja geil!!


----------



## Gorra (10. Januar 2007)

Jetzt Reicht es!!!!

Immer auf uns Paladine.

Wenn ihr nicht sofort weitere pala Witze schreibt werde ich Böse.
Selten lag ich solange neben den PC und konnte vor lachen Nicht mehr.

ECHT Klasse die Witze
Gorra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drogoth-himself (10. Januar 2007)

Ihr seid voll undankbar! ^^

Wärend ihr von palas in inzen den arsch gehealt bekommt macht ihr witze über sie.

möpmöp


----------



## Fafi (10. Januar 2007)

Kommt ein Zwerg in die Taverne bei Goldshire und will vergebens das Bier
aus dem Regal nehmen. Das sieht die Menschen Kellnerinn und fragt ihn
daraufhin: "Soll ich dir einen runterholen?", sagt der Zwerg: "Wenn ich
dafür das Bier bekomme..."


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der letzte Pala der mir helfen wollte zaubert mir in den DM einen Manazauber auf den Pelz obwohl ich ein Krieger bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafi (11. Januar 2007)

Ragnaros: Be erased from this plane mortals! hrhrhr
Shaman: Frostshock
Shaman: Frostshock
Ragnaros dies.
Ragnaros: Wtf? Imba!


----------



## Xentos (11. Januar 2007)

2 Palas in der Wüste.

sagt der eine: Mir ist soooo Langweilig!!!

sagt der zweite: Lass Duell machen!!!

sagt der erste wieder: Nee so lange bleiben wa nun auch wieder net hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (11. Januar 2007)

xD

Hab noch einen:

Ein Pala wird gefragt ob er ein Duell möchte, da sagt der Pala, sry Ruhestein hat Cooldown xD

MFG.
Floyder


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Januar 2007)

haha haha hah... ha..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am ende hat er ihn doch benutzen können, weist ja dauert lang so ein Duell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafi (12. Januar 2007)

Die Witze wiederholen sich doch nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hier wäre vielleicht noch einer:



> Ein lvl 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"


Aus dem großen und weiten www, also sorry für die vielen vorhandene Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Derakon (12. Januar 2007)

Fafi schrieb:


> Die Witze wiederholen sich doch nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

LOL Der war ja mal Geil! xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu meinem Wtz sagt niemand was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Upps sorry meinte Natürlich den Witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (12. Januar 2007)

Derakon schrieb:


> Hier is mal ei Witz :
> 
> Fliegen 3 Druiden mit Fluggestalt durch die Scherbenwelt...



na gut, wenn du schon um dein lob bettelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freue mich ueber den druiden witz, so wiet ich verfolgt habe der erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: aber du solltest orc durch eine rasse der allianz ersetzen um es wirklich witzig zu machen ^^


----------



## Pfotenhauer (12. Januar 2007)

Ok noch einer:

"Sitzen ein Ork, eine Nachtelfe, eine Menschen Magierin und ein Zwerg in der Tiefenbahn. Sie durchfahren einen Tunnel - Dunkelheit - Plötzlich ein Geräusch - Klatsch!%§!$!!
Als es wieder hell wird sieht man ganz deutlich den Handabdruck einer weiblichen Hand auf dem Gesicht des Orks. Niemand sagt etwas....
Die Magierin denkt sich: "Hat die widerliche Grünhaut versucht der Elfin an die Wäsche zu gehn und dabei nicht mit ihrer Schnelligkeit gerechtnet, gerechter Lohn!"
Die Nachtelfe denkt sich: "Frevelhafter Ork! Nutzt jede Gelegenheit um die Magierin zu begrapschen. Tja das hat er nun davon."
Der Ork denkt sich: " Grunz, öhhhh jetzt denken bestimmt alle ich wollte die magere Elfe betatschen  grunz..."
Der Zwerg denkt sich: "Hehehe das hat ja gut geplappt! Beim nächsten Tunnel verpass ich ihm noch eine"

Und noch einer für unsere WLAN-Kammeraden:

"Lag mich am Arsch"


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Januar 2007)

Köstlich, weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fallen nur leider keine ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Januar 2007)

Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!" 
Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!" 

Ein netter Zwergenspruch: 

"Ich bin keine Rassist. Elfen sind ja auch keine Rasse...Elfen sind eine Zumutung"


Neulich zelteten 3 Orcs in der nähe SW.
Nach ewiger Langeweile springt einer der Orcs auf und sagt: "so ich geh jetzt ein paar allys erschrecken".
Die beiden anderen Orcs schauten sich an
Nach Minuten des schweigens räuspperte sich einer der Orcs "Ich glaube wir sollten ihn sagen das dies ein PVP-Server ist...


----------



## Derakon (13. Januar 2007)

Noch einer ^^ :

Sagt der Sohn zum Vater 

S: Papa ich will auch World of WarCraft spielen!
V: Achja? Na dann spiel doch ich passe mal kurz auf.
S: Wie geht denn das? 
V: Zuerst wählst du eine Rasse.
S: Ok ich nehme ... Eine Nachtelfin !
V: Nein darfst du nicht die sind zu sexy!
S: Mensch?
V: Nein , zu realistisch.
S: Zwerge?
V: Nein sonst wirst du noch Alkoholiker!
S: Gnom?
V: Zu klein und zu klug!
V: Guck mal lieber bei der Horde nach...
S: Ja einen Orc!
V: Nein die sehen scheisse aus und sind Gewalttätig.
S: Untoter?
V: Zu tot.
S: Tauren?
V: Was willst du denn mit ner Kuh?
S: es bleib nurnoch der Troll, und den will ich nich !
V: Die sind eh zu Voodo-haftig.... Ok such dir egal welchen aus ...
S: Ok dann nehm ich einen Untoten!
V: Klar... Was für eine Klasse?
S: Schurke!
V: Zu blutig.
S: .... Krieger?
V: Zu stark .
S: Magier? 
V: Du verbrennst dir bei nem Magier den Finger! Und ausserdem haben sie keine Ahnung von Rüstung tragen .
S: Hexenmeister?
V: Nein die sind soo... ähm... Schattenhaftig! Und ausserdem könne sie mit einem Höheren lvl eine Nicht Jugendfreie Kreatur herbeizaubern... die Succubine.
S: Bleibt nurnoch der Priester und soweit ich weiß kann er fast nur heilen .
V: Gegen den Priester hab ich nix ... mach nur ...
S: Ich wollte aber keinen Priester!
V: Is mir doch scheissegal die anderen können nich so gut heilen!
S: Maaaaammmmiiiiii!
V: okok nimm nen Schurken 
S: Juhu!
 Nach einpaar Tagen ist der Sohn schon lvl 40 ( oO ) 
S: Papa guck mal ich bin lvl 40 geworden!
V: Wie? Wie geht dass denn?
S: Wozu gibts das powerleveling ?!
V: WAAAAAASSS???? Wenn Blizzard dich dabei erwischt können wir nichmehr spielen!
S: Is mir doch scheissegal wollte dich eh nur nerven haha!
V: Du kleiner ******!
S: Maaaaaaaammmaaaaaaa!
V: okok ich nehms zurück!
S: Manmanman ... wenn der da is kann ich ja garnich hier mit der Nachtelfnutte SM spielchen machen !
S: Jetzt mach ich mir nen Pala.... 
V: Nein die machen Keine dmg!
S: Ja und Frauen und Palas ... is das Gleiche beide haben angst das die Blase platzt ...

Naja mir is nix eingefallen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. Januar 2007)

Derakon schrieb:


> Noch einer ^^ :
> 
> Sagt der Sohn zum Vater
> 
> ...



Das is ja wohl der dämlichste abklatsch vom schamanen witz den ich je gesehen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. Januar 2007)

Gesten war ich wieder mal mit Gilde in RL, da is dann auch die epische [Freundin] gedroppt ... hab Bedarf draufgemacht, hat aber so ein anderer Names "Casanova" gewonnen. Beim Endboss gabs dann noch den legaenderen [Ausbildungsplatz] , den hat so ein Depp Ninja gelootet.


----------



## Derakon (13. Januar 2007)

@ Monkeyrama : Welchen Schamanen Witz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir is keiner eingefallen hab ich einfach was gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (13. Januar 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> Die Geschichte des Schamanen :
> Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...
> 
> S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will ich meine eigene Klasse haben!"
> ...



der schamen witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harsholm (13. Januar 2007)

Keine ahnung ob es den schon gab ..:

Was haben Bäume und Elfen gemeinsam?











In beides gehört ne Axt...


----------



## ForrestGump (13. Januar 2007)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Das is ja wohl der dämlichste abklatsch vom schamanen witz den ich je gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und der schamanen witz ist noch viel dämlicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit einem pala wäre der passender


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2007)

Harsholm schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob es den schon gab ..:
> 
> Was haben Bäume und Elfen gemeinsam?
> In beides gehört ne Axt...




Innen hohl und in Beides gehört die Axt!

Aber habe auch noch einen:

Warum hat die neue elfische Flotte Glasböden in ihren Schiffen?


----------



## Dragonfire 64 (13. Januar 2007)

Bin mittlerweile Druid aus Leidenschaft, geil gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Killermage schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Noemi (13. Januar 2007)

> Warum hat die neue elfische Flotte Glasböden in ihren Schiffen?




damit man die alte elfische flotte sehen kann 

xD


----------



## Sheijian21 (13. Januar 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> damit man die alte elfische flotte sehen kann
> 
> xD



omg wie geil xD
selbst drauf gekommen oder schon gekannt? ^^


----------



## Fafi (14. Januar 2007)

Am Flussufer wird eine Zwergenleiche angespült, die in eine drei Zentner schwere Eisenkette eingewickelt ist. Zwei Elfen finden die Leiche.
"Tz tz, diese Zwerge - klauen immer mehr, als sie tragen können."


----------



## Derakon (14. Januar 2007)

Achso der Witz... Ich schreib manchmal irgendetwas bevor ich den Thread durchlese... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso sieht man Schurken nicht auf ihren Kinderfotos?

Sie haben sich mit  Verstohlenheit  aus der Schule geschlichen und haben kleine Kobolde beklaut ^^

Sry mir is nix eingefallen... weiss das der schlecht is ^^


----------



## Noemi (14. Januar 2007)

> omg wie geil xD
> selbst drauf gekommen oder schon gekannt? ^^



schon gekannt ^^


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

Ich kenne schon welche die wurden hier schon alle genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2007)

Gut gut gut, hier also ein kleines Potpourri meiner Rollenspiel Witze 

Der Orkschamane verhört einen Nachtelf: 
"Wieviel ist 1 plus 2?"
Der Elf sanft: "3."
Der Schamane darauf: "Verbrennt ihn! Er weiß zuviel!!"


F: Was ist ein toter Elf?
A: Ein guter Anfang!


Ein Zwerg besucht eine vornehme Taverne und bestellt ein Bier. Als der Zwerg das Bier geleert hat betrachtet er verwundert den Untersetzter, zuckt die Schultern und isst ihn auf. Beim nächsten Bier wundert sich der Wirt zwar, legt aber eine neue Scheibe unter das Bier. Als das ein paar mal so gegangen ist bestellt der Zwerg sein nächstes Bier: "Heda, noch eins für mich, diesmal aber ohne Keks."


Geht ein blinder Mann in eine Kneipe, setzt sich an den Thresen und bestellt ein Bier. Nach einer Weile fragt er: "Hey, wollt ihr mal einen guten Witz über Orks hören?"
Neben ihn ein Räuspern. "Ich bin der Wirt hier, Ork. Der Mann rechts neben dir ist 2 Schritt groß, Ringer und ebenfalls ein Ork, der Mann zu deiner Linken ist 2,05 Schritt groß, Immanspieler und auch Ork. Also ich würde es mir noch einmal überlegen, ob ich den Witz erzähle."
Der Blinde überlegt kurz und erwidert: "Ja, wenn ich ihn dreimal erklären muss, dann lass ich es lieber."


Ein Mensch und ein Zwerg begegnen sich in Theramore. 
Sagt der Zwerg: "Es stimmt gar nicht, dass wir Zwerge so geizig sind. Mein Onkel hat den Nachbarskindern immer täglich einen Dukaten zugeworfen, bis dann dieses Unglück geschah."
"Welches Unglück?"
"Die Schnur ist gerissen."


F: Wie viele Hordler braucht man um ein Schiff zu taufen?
A: 2001
F: Und warum?
A: Eine der die Flasche hält und 2000 die das Schiff werfen!


Kommt ein Bettler zum Zwerg und fragt: "Gibst Du mir etwas Gold?" 
Antwortet der Zwerg: "Klar, immer zu! Nimm meinen ganzen Schatz und das ganze Geschmeide dazu!" 
Der Bettler, irritiert: "Willst Du mich verarschen?" 
Darauf der Zwerg grinsend: "Und wer hat damit angefangen?"


Ein Zwerg geht auf einer Brücke, zu einer größeren Stadt spazieren. 
Als er über das Geländer blickt, sieht er am Flußufer eine Person, die gerade im Begriff ist, aus dem Fluß zu trinken.
Ruft der Zwerg: "Bist Du verrückt? Das kannst Du doch nicht trinken. Davon wird man krank!"
Die Person blickt auf. Es ist ein Elf: "Was hast Du gesagt?"
Der Zwerg: "Trink langsam, das Wasser ist kalt."


In eine Taverne in Booty Bay stürzt ein Mensch herein und schreit: "Wer hat mein Pferd von Kopf bis Fuß mit Blut und Honig beschmiert?"
Da steht am hintersten Tisch ein riesiger Oger auf und grunzt: "Öch! Warum?"
Der Mensch wird kreidebleich und stottert: "Ich wollte bloß sagen, dass es getrocknet ist; du kannst es jetzt essen!"


F: "Wie rettet man einen Elfen vorm ertrinken?"
A: "Man nimmt den Fuß von seinem Kopf"


Und jetzt das absolut Beste, ein etwas längerer Text der nicht 100% etwas mit WoW zu tun hat aber er lohnt sich ^^

Gefunden in einem Buch, welches Reiseberichte von Halgar Erzbrecher enthält.

Auf meiner letzten Reise durch das Eibland begegnete ich viele Vorurteilen und Gerüchten gegen das Zwergenvolk. Ich schreibe diese Zeilen in der Absicht, diesem unhaltbaren Zustand zu korrigieren. Wenngleich mit wenig Hoffnung...

*1. Der Zwerg*
Der Standart-Zwerg wird oftmals als elender, kleiner Mistkerl bezeichnet. Elender Mistkerl stimmt in den meisten Fällen, KLEIN hängt vom allgemeinen Standpunkt ab, denn aus Zwergen-Sicht sind einfach Alle nur etwas GRÖSSER. Natürlich hat ein Zwerg keine Probleme mit seiner Größe, wenngleich er selbst von den attraktivsten Amazonen meistens nur die Kniescheiben oder die Nasenlöcher zu Gesicht bekommt. Allerdings kommen Kommentare wie *'Lass uns in die Taverne gehen und einen Kurzen heben!'* oder *'Wo will denn die Axt mit dem Zwerg hin?'* praktisch einem Selbstmord gleich, da verstehen die Zwerge keinen Spaß! Überhaupt wird von machen Zwergen behauptet, sie seien fröhliche Gesellen, aber glauben Sie mir: Wenn Sie erst mal 30 Jahre in einem muffigen, modrigen, feuchten Stollen gearbeitet hätten, der in etwa so gut ausgeleuchtet ist, wie das innere eines toten Herings, dann wäre ihre Laune auch nicht die allerbeste!


*2. Die Behausung*
Die meisten Zwerge leben tatsächlich in tiefen Stollen, oftmals nahe aktiver Vulkane. Dort ist es auch im Winter angenehm warm und man muss keinen zusätzlichen Kosten für Heizmaterial aufwenden. Zudem bieten die verwinkelten und weit verzweigten Gänge optimale Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten gegen potentielle Angreifer. Und das sind praktisch alle Nicht-Zwerge!

Auch sonst ist die Nähe eines Vulkanes eher von praktischem Nutzen, denn die Zwerge sind zwar ausgezeichnete Schmiede, haben aber ein ernsthaftes Problem, mit zwei simplen Holzstöckchen ein ordentliches Feuer zu entfachen. Daher gibt es in jeder Zwergenschmiede auch immer einen Lehrjungen, der ständig das Feuer bewachen muss. Sollte es trotzdem erlöschen, bekommt der Betreffenden ein Seil umgebunden und die Gelegenheit, einen Krater von Innen zu sehen.

Ansonsten haben die meisten Zwergen-Behausungen eine sehr freundliche Ausstrahlung, as daher rührt, dass die meisten Gegenstände importiert wurden und die felsigen Wänden der Höhlen zieren. Und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf Farbe, Größe oder Stil-Richtung. Das führt meistens dazu, dass die Mehrzahl der Wohnhöhlen eher einem extrem unübersichtlichen Gemischtwarenladen gleicht, doch uns Zwergen gefällt es. Nur die (seltenen) Besucher scheinen sich mit dieser Art der Innenausstattung nicht anfreunden zu können, außerdem klagen die meisten schon nach wenigen Minuten über Rückenschmerzen, verspannte Halsmuskeln und zahlreichen Beulen. Diese Weichsteine!


*3. Familien*
Es gibt sehr viele alteingesessene Familien in den Bergen, etwa das Geschlecht der Balkenhalter, die schon seit Generationen die Stollen der zwergischen Bergbau-Kompanie in Schuss halten. Böse Zungen behaupten allerdings, dass sich 'alteingesessen' eher auf den Umstand bezieht, dass sie selbst DANN noch in der Taverne sitzen, wenn der Wirt schon demonstrativ beginnt, die Stuhle hochzustellen. Dann ist da noch die Grumlet-Familie, deren Aufgabe darin besteht, die Ratten in den Stollen aufzuspüren. Einige dieser Mistkerl (die Ratten, meine ich) können beachtliche Größen erreichen, manche wurden auch gezähmt und ziehen nun die Loren durch die Gänge. Alles in allem sind sie sehr nützlich, allerdings ist ihr Gestank atemberaubend! (Die der Grumlets, meine ich)


*4. Götter*
Gehören nur begrenzt zum Leben der Zwerge. Die meisten vertreten den Standpunkt, dass sich Götter so gut wie nie UNTER die Erde verirren, und was soll man dann mit einem himmlischen Überwesen anfangen?

Auch die menschlichen Missionare konnten den Zwergen den Glauben an eine omni-präsente Gottheit nicht wirklich näher bringen. Zwar folgten die meisten Zwerge den Predigten wie einem interessanten Schlachtenbericht, doch sobald der Klingelbeutel herum ging, ließ das Interesse merklich nach. Oftmals kam der Beutel leer zurück. Oder gar nicht.

Aufgrund dieser pragmatischen Einstellung bestehen die fünf Elemente des Zwergenlebens in der Regel nur aus Gold, Silber, Platin, Mythril und Bier.

*
5. Se(x)*
Kommt bei Zwergen praktisch überhaupt nicht vor. Ehrlich! Das liegt allerdings weniger am Willen, sondern nur an mangelnden Gelegenheiten. Denn dazu muss man wissen, dass vor allem die traditionell veranlagten Zwergenfrauen Bärte tragen und eine Vorliebe für wallende Gewänder und scharfe Äxte haben. Umso komplizierter gestalte sich da natürlich die Brautwerbung. Mittlerweile hat sich aber auch hier die Mode von rasierten Gesichtern etabliert, as die Identifizierung von potentiellen Partnern immerhin in den Bereich des Möglichen rückt.

Auch die legendäre Potenz der Zwerge wird überbewertet. Sie ist natürlich über dem Durchschnitt, WEIT über dem Durchschnitt, aber selbst der ausdauerndste Zwerg benötigt nach 4-5 Stunde mal ein Bier in der Taverne; somit sind Unterbrechungen natürlich vorprogrammiert! Auf der anderen Seite ist das auch wieder ganz praktisch, denn sonst hätten ir Zwerge noch nicht mal das Feuer entdeckt!


*6. Moral*
Die Moral der Zwergen ist sehr stark geprägt von den alten Traditionen des Volkes, die schon vor vielen Generationen niedergeschrieben bzw. gemeißelt urden. Diese Art der Archivierung macht Gesetzesänderungen zwar äußerst schwierig, doch die wenigen Bestimmungen lassen sich auch an einer Hand abzählen: Auf Mord, Diebstahl und Stollenraub stehen im allgemeinen schwere Strafen, allerdings neigt die zwergische Rechtsprechung dazu, die Gesetze je nach betroffener Rasse (Elf, Mensch, Ork) etwas anders auszulegen. Auf der anderen Seite sind moralische 'Verfehlungen' wie das nächtliche Absingen von alten Zwergenliedern, trinken bis zum Umfallen, wüste Schlägereien in der Taverne oder die Belästigung von Amazonen bzw. gutgebauten Waldläuferinnen nicht im mindesten verwerflich. Hier handelt es sich vielmehr um... ähm... locker ausgelegte Traditionen, die... uhmm... exakt der Lebensweise der Zwerge entspricht. Jawohl!


*7. Kriege*
Die Zwerge sind als unerschrockene Krieger bekannt, die schon mache Schlacht dadurch entschieden haben, dass sie mit viel Getöse und mit entschlossenen Gesichtern in die feindlichen Reihen eindrangen und die Knieschieben ihrer Feinde zertrümmerten. Seltsamerweise hat der berühmte General &quot;Axtschädel&quot; vor kurzem zugegeben, dass er als junger Soldat in der meisten Zeit nicht irklich wusste, was vor sich ging! Statt dessen ertappt er sich immer dabei, ir er in einem Pulk mit anderen Kriegern laut schreiend über ein Feld rannte, und sich einfach darauf verließ, dass sich irgendwo in all dem Staub und Dreck, den unzählige kleine Stiefel aufwühlten, auch ein Anführer befand, der wenigstens die ungefähre Richtung wusste. Bei der Identifizierung der Feinde im Nahkampf gibt es allerdings kaum Problem, denn Zwerge führen praktisch NIE untereinander Krieg.


*8. Reisen*
Zwerge hassen Wasser und die einfachste Möglichkeit, eine Schiffreise zu überstehen besteht einfach darin, möglichst viel zu schlafen oder ständig betrunken zu sein. Muss erwähnt werden, dass die meisten Zwerge die zweite Möglichkeit bevorzugen? Auch die Reise per Pferd ist bei Zwergen nicht sonderlich beliebt, denn Zwerge kennen sich eigentlich nur mit Ratten wirklich gut aus und trauen keinen anderen Tiere. Den Ratten trauen sie zwar auch nicht, aber die gehören zum täglichen Zwergenleben ie Bier und Gold. Ansonsten ist der Zwerg reiselustig und unternehmungsfreudig und für einen Klumpen Gold jederzeit bereit, sein Leben (oder noch besser das seiner Kameraden) in die Wagschale des Schicksals zu werfen.


*9. Kleidung*
Die These, dass alle Zwerge jeden Tag Kettenhemden tragen, ist bekannt, allerdings nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand. Zwerge zählen sich zu den pragmatisch Rassen und haben, wie bereits erwähnt, keine besonders gute Beziehung zu Wasser. Dementsprechend haben Sie einen Kleidungsstil gewählt, der sich nicht allzu schnell abnutzt und außerdem pflegeleicht ist. So wird kaum verwundern, dass man in den meisten Zwergen-Waschküchen statt Waschbretter und Kernseife nicht selten eine gut geheizte Esse und schwere Schmiedehämmer vorfindet.

Doch der Reichtum hat auch bei den Zwergen einige Veränderungen hervorgerufen, eshalb viele der Zwerge mittlerweile auch mal ohne Helm oder mit einfachen Lederkleidung aus dem Haus bzw. dem Stollen gehen. Möglich hat diese eine neue Errungenschaft der menschlichen Händler gemacht, die sich 'mobiles Waschbrett' nennt und die in regelmäßigen Abständen die zwergischen Ansiedlungen besuchen.


*10. Zwergenhumor*
Gibt es nicht! Zwerge verstehen in der Regel soviel von Humor wie ein Fisch vom Skifahren. Dabei ist es weniger der Umstand, dass sie nicht lachen wollen, sondern sie haben ernsthafte Probleme, das Konzept an und für sich zu begreifen. Ein Beispiel:

Magier: *'Pass mal auf, ich kenne da einen Witz: Kommt ein Krieger mit einem gebratenen Hühnchen zum Heiler und sagt: Heiler, Heiler, ist da noch as zu retten?'*
Stille...
Zwerg: *'Sollte er damit nicht besser zu einem Necromancer laufen? Ich glaube, eine Brandsalbe hilft da nicht mehr viel...';*
Magier: *'Ach, vergiss es...';*

Daher haben Zwergenwitze auch echten Seltenheitswert!

Na ja, eigentlich gibt es ganze Bergewerke davon, doch die meisten haben die Zwerge zum GEGENSTAND und beginnen mit Worten wie *'Wie viele Zwerge benötigt man, um einen Kerzendocht zu wechseln?'*

Sollten Zwerge anwesend sein, kann man es sich getrost sparen, auf die Antwort zu warten, denn der Witzbold ist schon wenige Sekunden später auf der Suche nach seinen Kniescheiben!

Der Zwerg an und für sich ist also nicht sonderlich komisch, wenngleich seine direkte Art bei machen Rassen doch für unerwartete Heiterkeit sorgen kann. Hier einige dokumentierte Beispiele:

Elfen-Krieger: *'Hey Zwerg! Magst Du etwa keine Elfen?'*
Zwerg: *'Kommt auf die Soße an!'*

Zwerg: *'Wieso gehen wir nicht zurück, um die Leiche auszugraben und sie nach... 'nützliche' Gegenständen zu durchsuchen?'*
Priester: *'Weil wir sie nicht nur begraben, sondern vorher auch noch verbrannt haben!'*
Zwerg: *'Um so besser, dann brauchen wir ja nur ein Sieb mitzunehmen!'*

Ork: *'Hey, du! Stinkendes Zwerg! Stehen sofort auf, damit ich dir kann abreißen deine kleine Ohren!'*
Zwerg: *'Ich STEHE BEREITS!'*

*
11. Trinken*
Das mit den Getränken ließe sich eigentlich schnell abhacken, denn ein Zwerg liebt Bier, Punkt! Doch seitdem die zwergischen Braumeister auch manchen wohlschmeckenden Trunk aus menschlicher bzw. elfischer Produktion kosten konnten, habe sie es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, das beste Bier überhaut zu brauen. Die Ergebnisse sind zeitweise kurios, erfreuen sich aber gerade unter Zwergen großer Beleibtheit. Da wäre etwa das zwergische Lagerbier _'Gutdruff'_, bei dem schon wenige Humpen genügen, und man hat das Gefühl, dass sich selbst der engste Stollen in eine weite, blühende Wiese verwandelt hat! Dummerweise hat man am nächsten Morgen das Gefühl, der selbe Stollen wäre einem direkt auf den Kopf gestürzt!

Auch die Marke _'Blaue Beule'_ zählt zu den Favoriten, hier haben die Brauer das Kunststück fertig gebracht, die Alkohol-Menge über die 100 Prozent-Hürde zu schieben! Im Notfall lassen sich damit auch Äxte entrosten und Öfen beheizen.


*12. Essen*
Die Essenskultur ist hingegen recht einfach gestrickt: Man isst das, was man findet!

Ein berühmter Ausspruch in einer Zwergenkantine lautet daher: *'Haltet doch bitte mal die beiden Brothälften auseinander, ich treibe ihnen die Ratte dann direkt hinein!'*

Das berühmte Zwergenbrot ist in der täglichen Esskultur übrigens nicht sehr verbreitet, denn der legendäre Sättigungseffekt (ein Bissen reicht bekanntlich für den ganze Tag) lässt sich nur dadurch erreichen, dass man einen ganze Wageladung Mehl in eine einzige Semmel presst. Dieser Vorgang ist äußerst kompliziert, zeitaufreibend und teuer, selbst nach Zwergenmaßstäben! Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Brot nach wenigen Tagen dazu tendiert, das Mehl in die Originalgröße zurück zu verwandeln! Die zwergischen Brotverkäufer (es gibt aus naheliegenden Gründen nur fliegende Händler) verlassen sich im allgemeinen darauf, dass die Reisenden bereits hinter dem übernächsten Bergpass verschwunden sind, bevor sich ihre Rucksäcke in einer gewaltigen Mehlexplosion auflösen.


----------



## ForrestGump (14. Januar 2007)

hehehe wie geil ich hab tränen gelacht


----------



## Bratiboy (14. Januar 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch die menschlichen Missionare konnten den Zwergen den Glauben an eine omni-präsente Gottheit nicht wirklich näher bringen. Zwar folgten die meisten Zwerge den Predigten wie einem interessanten Schlachtenbericht, doch sobald der Klingelbeutel herum ging, ließ das Interesse merklich nach. Oftmals kam der Beutel leer zurück. Oder gar nicht.



lol xD 
manchmal ist es auch vorgekommen das ein zuanfags lehrer Klingelbeutel am ende leer war ^^


----------



## Grondak (15. Januar 2007)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Zwerg und nem Trampolin?
- Beim Trampolin zieht man die Schuhe aus

Kommt ein Gnom in ne Kneipe und schreit:
- Wer hat meinen Schreiter geklaut?
Keine Antwort. Noch nVersuch:
-Wer hat den Schreiter geklaut?
Von keinem ein Reaktion. Der Gnom tobt:
-Wenn mir jetzt nich sofort einer sagt wer meinen Schreiter geklaut hat, 
 dann passiert das gleiche wie damals in Booty Bay!
Da steht ein Taure auf und fragt den Gnom
- Was ist damals in Booty Bay passiert?

- Da musste ich heimlaufen


----------



## Squishee (15. Januar 2007)

Jesus lief übers Wasser, heilte die Menschen und ist nach seinem Tod wieder auferstanden.
Und die Römer schrien: ZOMGWTFNERFSHAMANS

oder so x_X

( konjugiert mir mal schreien :/ )


----------



## Noemi (15. Januar 2007)

lol wie geil^^


----------



## Xentos (15. Januar 2007)

Fafi schrieb:


> Am Flussufer wird eine Zwergenleiche angespült, die in eine drei Zentner schwere Eisenkette eingewickelt ist. Zwei Elfen finden die Leiche.
> "Tz tz, diese Zwerge - klauen immer mehr, als sie tragen können."





Der is GeiL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (18. Januar 2007)

hihi

die armen paladine. wenigstens wird man vom blutelfen-lehrmeister rechtzeitig vorgewarnt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Dexter (18. Januar 2007)

looool wie geil....

könnt ich den ganzen tag lesen!

Postet mal mehr witze ^^


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2007)

o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (20. Januar 2007)

Da mir nix passendes einfällt,ich aber meinen Senf dazugeben wollte hab ich hier nochn Link:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/World_of_Warcraft

Diese Seite ist das absolut Beste,wenn man im EDV-Unterricht Langeweile hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (20. Januar 2007)

Heh jo, ich lag flach als ich das erste mal den Artikel über WoW auf stupidedia.org gelesen hatte. Schreit aber seit BC dringend nach nem Update ^^

Tante Edith: Oh kay, jetzt mal bei ner Tasse Kaffee noch ma durch gelesen.. wurde sehr wohl upgedated *erneut flachlieg* xD


----------



## Fabianpro (21. Januar 2007)

Kommen zwei Gnome in die Bar und sagen: "Zwei Kurze!"

Darauf der Barkeeper: "Das sehe ich, aber was wollt ihr trinken?"


----------



## Irralath (23. Januar 2007)

Wie legt man einen Pala?

Einer greift ihn an und die andern 4 warten im Gasthaus.

Ich weiß alter Käse aba trotzdem find den goil^^


----------



## Sarazar (23. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe auch ein paar als einen Brüller Wert gefunden:

Woran merkt man das es dem Priester langweilig ist?
Wenn er schaden macht ...



Pala:
- Ich, der heilige Ritter des Lichts werde Euch in der Schlacht gegen das böse Monstrum führen. Wir schlagen auf mein Kommando zum Ruhme des Lichts los.
(zum Krieger
- Dürfte ich dazu den tapferen Recken bitten, den Gegner aufzuhalten, auf das die wilde Bestie den weniger gerüsteten Kämpfern nicht zu nahe kommt.
(z. Jäger
- Und Du, Jägersmann aus dunklem Wald, stelle ihm Dein Tier zur Seite auf das es ihn mit Zähnen und klauen unterstützen möge.
(z. Priester
- Heiliger Priester des Lichts, konzentriere Dein Können auf unseren tapferen Recken.
(z. Magier
- Bitte, oh Du in den Künsten des Arkanen bewanderter Magier, lasse den Gegner in der Glut Deines Feuers vergehen.
(z. Schurke
- Schärfe Deinen giftgen Dolch Schurke und jage ihm die Klinge in den Rücken.
(z. Hexer
- Zeige ihm was wahre Furcht bedeutet, dunkler Hexenmeister, und lasse Deinen Diener auf die Bestie los.
- Und nun, Freunde des Lichts... kämpft, tötet im Namen der Allianz und des Lichts. AUF DEN KLIPPENEBER !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (23. Januar 2007)

Sarazar schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe auch ein paar als einen Brüller Wert gefunden:
> 
> ...







LOL geil da sieht mann das dass Allys sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazar (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

noch zwei neue Brüller gefunden:


Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Baum und einem Nachtelfen?

Wenn du einenBaum einen Tritt verpasst labert er dich nicht eine Stunde lang zu!
---

Ein Goblin kommt mitten im Winter an einen Teich, und da sitzt ein Orc an einem Loch im Eis und angelt. Der Goblin bemerkt, dass der Orc eine dicke Backe hat, und versucht sich bei ihm einzuschmeicheln:
"Hauerschmerzen sind echte Scheiße, nicht?"
"Quatsch", grunzt der Orc, "irgendwie muss ich die Regenwürmer ja auftauen."


Die sind nicht schlecht, oder !?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazar (23. Januar 2007)

und noch einer (das auch mal den Nachtelfen der schwarze Peter unterjubelt wird):


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Pizza und einem Nachtelfen?

Die Pizza gibts auch ohne Pilze...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazar (23. Januar 2007)

kennt Ihr diese schon ?:

Paladin und Krieger in Westfall, Krieger verabschiedet sich über den
Fluß in Richtung Dämmerwald.
Als er schon drüben ist meint der Pala: "Möge das Licht dir ewig scheinen!"
Antwort: "Verdammt, ist das Dunkel hier!"


Sitzen Mensch Schurke, Zwerg Jäger und Mensch Paladin am Lagerfeuer
und warten darauf das ihre frauen entbinden... Da kommt dann die
Elfen-Hebamme mit den 3 Neugeborenen und meint, das sie die Kinder nu
leider vertauscht habe... Der Schurke meint sofort "ich erkenn mein
Kind!!" und zeigt auf das kleine Zwergenbaby... Meint die Hebamme: "is
doch wohl kaum möglich..." Meint der Schurke "scheissegal, Haupsache
nicht den Pala!!"


Fragt der Zwerg die Nachtelfe:
"Isst du gern Wild?"
Sie:
"Nein, lieber ruhig und langsam"


Player: "My Shaman was defeated in a Duel."
GM: "This is not and was never intended, will be fixed asap."


Ich hoffe es war euer sicherer Tod durch lachen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das musste ich unbedingt noch (aufpassen und festhalten !):



Kommt ein Taure in einen Alli Druidenladen.

Fragt der Taure: Haben Sie Waffen?

Dudu: Nein

Taure: Keine Schwerter?

Dudu: Nein

Taure: Aber Schusswaffen?

Dudu: Nein!

Taure: Oder wenigstens nen soliden Knüppel

Dudu: Auch nicht!

Taure verwirrt: Das ist doch ein Waffengeschäft?!

Dudu: Natürlich

Der Taure aufbrausend:
-Sagen Sie mal Sie Druidenaffe. Haben Sie was gegen Taure?

Der Dudu mit breitem lächeln:
-Natürlich: Schwerter, Schusswaffen, Dolche, Faustwaffen, Wurfwaffen und die besten Knüppel weit und breit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakmaran (23. Januar 2007)

Etwas GM-Humor:

Nachdem wir in der Kathedrale Hochinquisitorin Weisssträhne getötet hatten, bevor sie ihren Geliebten Mograine wiederbeleben konnte. Da dadurch die Quest nicht erfüllt wurde, eröffnete ich ein GM-Ticket. Der GM meinte dann sie würden sich drum kümmern etc. und dann zum Schluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith hat das Bild wieder funktionstüchtig gemacht... blöder Hostingpartner... grmblr..


----------



## TerrorKittie (31. Januar 2007)

Okay...dann werde ich auch ma..*gg

Wie machen Tauren mit Erkältung ? 
Muhuust ... Muhussst ... 
___________________________________

Wie schaut ein Duell zwischen 2 Palas aus? 
-Der der als erstes das Gottesschild anhat und mit dem Ruhestein in Stormwind ist, hat gewonnen. 
___________________________________

Wie töten Nachtelfen Wildtiere? 
Sie fressen ihnen das Gras weg. 
___________________________________

Ein Paladin versucht seine Probleme zu ertränken aber die verdammte 
Horde kann schwimmen. 
___________________________________

In einem Wald sitzt ein Goblin und setzt sich gerade eine Spritze an, 
als plötzlich ein Zwerg des Weges kommt und zum Goblin meint: "Scheiß 
Drogen, Drogen sind *******. Komm wir gehen joggen!" Der Goblin packt sein Zeug widerwillig weg und joggt mit. 
Nach einer Weile kommen sie zu einem Gnom, der sich gerade eine 
hübsche "weiße Straße" reinziehen will. Doch bevor der Gnom auch nur 
ein bisschen was erwischt, meint der Zwerg wieder: "Scheiß Drogen. 
Drogen sind *******. Komm, geh mit uns joggen!" Also packt auch der 
Gnom zusammen und joggt nicht ganz freiwillig mit. 
Kurz darauf begegnen sie einem Trollberserker, der sich gerade in aller Ruhe einen Joint dreht. Doch der Zwerg meint wieder "Scheiß Drogen. Drogen sind *******. Komm mit!" Der Trollberserker dreht sich den Joint fertig, zündet ihn an und haut dem Zwerg so eine runter, dass der quer durch die Gegend fliegt. Der Goblin und der Gnom ganz verdutzt: "Wieso hast Du das jetzt gemacht???" Darauf der Trollberserker: "Mir reicht's. Immer wenn der Zwerg auf Ecstasy ist, müssen wir joggen!" 
_____________________________________

Schurke: Hey, Pala, wie bissn du geskillt? 
Paladin: 31 Gottesschild, 20 Ruhestein, 0 Ehre 
_____________________________________

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler? 
Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück. 
Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber. 
_____________________________________

Was ist ein Pala ohne Angstblase? 
- NE übungspuppe 
_____________________________________

und der beste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was machen 2 Allianzler die einen Hordler alleine afk am Wegrand sitzen sehen? 
- Sie rufen Verstärkung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hab mir den ganzen Threat durchgelesen, und hoffe hab nix übersehen, und doppelt gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Januar 2007)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> Etwas GM-Humor:
> 
> Nachdem wir in der Kathedrale Hochinquisitorin Weisssträhne getötet hatten, bevor sie ihren Geliebten Mograine wiederbeleben konnte. Da dadurch die Quest nicht erfüllt wurde, eröffnete ich ein GM-Ticket. Der GM meinte dann sie würden sich drum kümmern etc. und dann zum Schluss:
> 
> http://www.exorbitant.ch/images/funny_gm.jpg



Dein Bild funktioniert nicht... (kommt ein Login-Fenster)


----------



## Xathras (5. Februar 2007)

allimania 4tw!
sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowszene.de und dann am linken rand gibts die mp3s zum anhören


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

LoooooL wie geil sind die denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders Pala Witze sind immer nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (5. Februar 2007)

Jo Allimania ist der absolute hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Es gibt Probleme mit den folgen 4, 6, 11 und 14 Die man sich runterladen kann. Die Folgen 4, 11 und 14 gehen irgendwann in folge 13 über und sind damit nicht zu hören. Folge 6 ist total zer hackstückt. unter diesem link bekommt man wenigstens die richtigen folgen 4, 6 und 11 http://hosted.filefront.com/Stevinho

Weiterhin  sind folgen 1-5 Verfilmt worden hier kann man die sich bei MyVideo angucken:

Allimania - the Movie #1
Allimania - the Movie #2
Allimania - the Movie #3
Allimania - the Movie #4
Allimania - the Movie #5


----------



## Exodos (5. Februar 2007)

WOW 16 Seiten voller Geiler WOW witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (5. Februar 2007)

@daLord

super danke für den tipp.


----------



## Raefael (5. Februar 2007)

Ein Elf, ein Mensch und ein Ork reiten um die Wette. Wie mag das Rennen wohl ausgehen?
Als erstes trifft der Mensch ein. Am Ende seiner Kräfte, aber siegreich. Er versorgt sein Pferd und wartet auf die beiden anderen.
Der Ork trifft spät am Abend ein - zu Fuß, da er sein Pferd unterwegs als Proviant benutzt hat. So warten die beiden auf den dritten Teilnehmer.
Am nächsten Tag erreicht auch der Elf das Ziel - ebenfalls ohne Reittier.
"Was ist geschehen?" fragt ihn der Mensch besorgt.
"Nun, nachdem mein Pferd sich mir vorgestellt hatte, vertieften wir uns in eine Diskussion über Tiere in Gefangenschaft, woraufhin ich es zum Abendessen einlud. Ich bin nun überzeugt davon, dass es nicht korrekt ist, ein Pferd zu zwingen, einen Reiter zu tragen. Daher ließ ich es heute Morgen frei und lief eben selbst...!"

---

Treffen sich zwei Zwerge. 
Der eine riecht stark nach Bier.
Fragt der andere: „Sag mal, hast du Restalkohol?"
Sagt der andere: „Betteln kannst du woanders."

---

Ein Elf wird mit 22 Axthieben im Rücken in einem Zwergenstollen gefunden. Was sagt die herbeigerufene Zwergenwache dazu? 
"Das ist der schrecklichste Selbstmord, den ich je gesehen habe."


----------



## Shagya (6. Februar 2007)

Blood schrieb:


> Da mir nix passendes einfällt,ich aber meinen Senf dazugeben wollte hab ich hier nochn Link:
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/World_of_Warcraft
> 
> ...




*heul vor lachen* wie bitte findet ma sowas^^


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

Ich muss sagen, ich fand stupidedia schlecht. Das war einfach nur Niveaulos. Da kam nur ein vulgärer Witz gefolgt von einer Akumulation versauter Ausdrücke und immer so weiter. Das ganze dann selten mal unterbrochen von nem guten Witz. Also bei Humor scheint das "alle können mitmachen"-Prinzip nicht aufzugehen. Da heißts dann doch eher "Viele Köche _versauen_ die Suppe".


----------



## Seldonus (6. Februar 2007)

Hab' auch noch ein paar:

Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barman "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?" 

Sind die Gnome platt wie Teller, war der Taure wieder schneller...

_[waren nicht witzig - ich weiß^^]_


----------



## Chimerus (6. Februar 2007)

Ein Nachtelf ist wie ein bündel schnittlauch.

ausen grün und innen hohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## verstecki (6. Februar 2007)

den find ich ganz liustig:

Ein Mensch Paladin, ein Mensch schurke und ein Zwerg Krieger treffen sich auf der entbindungsstation, nach etwa 30 min kommt die hebamme raus und sagt: "Entschuldigung aber wir haben die babys vertauscht ich würde sie bitten mal zu schauen welches Ihres sein könnte."

Der schurke zeigt slbstverständlich auf das Zwergenbaby, darauf die Hebamme: "Entschuldigen sie, aber man sieht doch das das ein zwerg ist."
Darauif der schurke: "Mir egal, hauptsache nicht das vom Pala."

falls er schon gepostet wurde sorry, bin noch am lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (6. Februar 2007)

Sorry erstma wenn ich einen bereits im Forum stehenden Witz poste aber 17 Seiten das würde ich echt ned überleben bei den geilen Witzen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Im Zug:

10 Orcs und 10 Nachelfen stehen am Bahngleis. Die Orcs Kaufen nur 1 Ticket die Nachelfen 10 aber denken sich schon was dabei, dass die Orcs nur 1 kaufen. Im Zug rennen die 10 Orcs kurz bevor der Schaffner kommt aufs Klo. Die 10 Nachelfen geben ihre 10 Tickets her und die Orcs schieben einfach eine Karte unter der Klotür durch.

Am nächsten Tag das selbe nur das die Nachtelfen 1 Karte kaufen und die Orcs 0. Wieder kurz bevor der Schaffner kommt rennen die 10 Orcs und die 10 Nachelfen aufs Klo. Dann klopft ein Orc bei den Nachtelfen an und sagt:,, Die Fahrkarte bitte"

Find den einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @all


----------



## ZypVek (6. Februar 2007)

na ja,hier noch ein palawitz..

Duell 2er Palas:

Beide stellen sich gegenüber,schmeißen ihre angstblase an benutzen ihren Ruhestein und wer als erstes in SW im Gasthaus ist hat gewonnen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Quellem (6. Februar 2007)

Wie nennt man es, wenn jemand ständig auf die fresse bekommt?

,...... er hat Gesichtsagro

:-)


----------



## Pfotenhauer (6. Februar 2007)

Ist zwar kein WoW-Witz aber ich fand den trotzdem nicht schlecht. (hab das irgendwo gelesen)

Im internen Microsoftnetz wurde ein Babyfoto gefunden und keiner wußte von wem der Sprößling kam. Es wurde sogleich im Forum gemutmaßt wie das Foto da reinkommt und wem wohl das Kind sei. Einer der Poster stellte die These auf es könnte doch einen Microsoftmitarbeiter gehören.
Die Empörung wahr groß und es wurden gleich Gründe aufgestellt warum das Kind von keinem Microsoftmitarbeiter sein kann.

1. Microsoft hat noch nie was in 9 Monaten hinbekommen
2. Microsoft hat noch nie was gemacht, was von Anfang Hand und Fuß hat
3. mit Lust und Leidenschaft wurde bei Microsoft noch nie was gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long Prae


----------



## Willmasta (6. Februar 2007)

Zwar net WoW-lastig...
Aber trotzdem voll geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Willmasta (6. Februar 2007)

Chimerus schrieb:


> Ein Nachtelf ist wie ein bündel schnittlauch.
> 
> ausen grün und innen hohl
> 
> ...


Und sie tretten immer in grp's auf ^^.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

ZypVek schrieb:


> [...]
> Duell 2er Palas:
> 
> Beide stellen sich gegenüber,schmeißen ihre angstblase an benutzen ihren Ruhestein und wer als erstes in SW im Gasthaus ist hat gewonnen.
> ...



*OMG -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Dieser Witz steht hier midestens schon 4 mal mit exakt so im Thread und midestens weitere 10 wwitze mit exakt dem gleichen inhalt! Irgendwann muss doch mal schluss sein!


----------



## Delta Cookie (6. Februar 2007)

Die Admins müssen hier eigentlich eine seiten sperre reinhauen... man darf in diesem topic maximal 2 seiten am tag lesen, sonst stirbt man an nem lackkrampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloiner (6. Februar 2007)

OK auch mal ein witz von mir:

Trifft ein pala ein heulendes Kind
fragt der Pala:warum heulst du denn so?
sagt das heulende Kind: ich mach kein DMG mehr!
darauf der Paladin: aoch was DMG mach ich schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## Seldonus (6. Februar 2007)

Gloiner schrieb:


> OK auch mal ein witz von mir:
> 
> Trifft ein pala ein heulendes Kind
> fragt der Pala:warum heulst du denn so?
> ...



Ähm ja, eigentlich ganz witzig - aber den gleichen Inhalt gab'shier schon mindestens 100mal...^^


----------



## Xentos (6. Februar 2007)

Und alles Wiederholt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tantedani (7. Februar 2007)

Ich hätt noch nen mittelprächtigen im Angebot und bin mir auch recht sicher, daß der noch net gepostet wurde:


Was ist ein Gnom im Rucksack?
- Taurentamagoci. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


...hab ich das richtig geschrieben??? Wenn nicht, möge man mir vergeben, hatte so`n Dings nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (7. Februar 2007)

Treffen sich der WoW Spieler und der Katholike, sagt der Katholike: Der Papst ist tot!!!
Der WoW Spieler: und was hat er gedroppt?

Der ist aber schon alt^^


----------



## Kaaper (7. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Treffen sich der WoW Spieler und der Katholike, sagt der Katholike: Der Papst ist tot!!!
> Der WoW Spieler: und was hat er gedroppt?
> 
> Der ist aber schon alt^^



und kam auch schon ca. 100 ma vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ansonsten teilweise gute witze dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (8. Februar 2007)

Einfach genial einige Witze

Hier kommt noch einer der noch nicht hier stand den ich hab alles gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwei Allys sehen nen Toten Nachtelf nähe Tarens Mühle. Sagt der eine zum anderen: Den kenne ich der hat früher Final Fantasy XI gespielt.
Zur gleichen Zeit in Tarens Mühle unterhalten sich 2 Hordler, der eine zum anderen: Haste den beklopten Ally Elf eben gesehen? Stürmte hier durch wirft mit Federn nach den Untoten und brülte was von Phönix Dawn.


----------



## Quellem (8. Februar 2007)

warum kann man als Alli erst ab 15uhr in ein schlachtfeld beitretten?








Weil dann erst die horden kinder von der schule kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

rofl

Bis auf ein paar wenige Witze und die vielen Wiederholungen ist die Sammlung hier echt Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mich kaputt gelacht


----------



## Willmasta (8. Februar 2007)

Joa voll ^^ Leider viele Wiederholungen ansonsten genial ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn jemand zuviel Zeit hat, kann er ja mal die Witze gesammelt aufschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momohexe (8. Februar 2007)

also nach 18 seiten ist mann den tot schon sehr nahe...
ich dachte ich platz gleich.
der absolute hier is wohl mit dem tauren und den platzenden zwergen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gröllllll


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Momohexe schrieb:


> also nach 18 seiten ist mann den tot schon sehr nahe...
> ich dachte ich platz gleich.
> der absolute hier is wohl mit dem tauren und den platzenden zwergen......
> 
> ...



/sign  Mein absoluter Lieblingswitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (8. Februar 2007)

Quellem schrieb:


> warum kann man als Alli erst ab 15uhr in ein schlachtfeld beitretten?
> Weil dann erst die horden kinder von der schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und die arbeitslose Allianz sitzt den ganzen Tag zuhause..selfpwned und so -.-


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> Wenn jemand zuviel Zeit hat, kann er ja mal die Witze gesammelt aufschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht mache ich das ja mal... geht ja glaube ich recht schnell. Mal sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Squishee schrieb:


> Und die arbeitslose Allianz sitzt den ganzen Tag zuhause..selfpwned und so -.-


*hält sich die Augen zu* Die Signatur ist sooo schlimm.. AHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (8. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Vielleicht mache ich das ja mal... geht ja glaube ich recht schnell. Mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur für dich gelöscht <3
"Charakter nicht gefunden" rockt :<


----------



## Sibob (9. Februar 2007)

Quellem schrieb:


> warum kann man als Alli erst ab 15uhr in ein schlachtfeld beitretten?
> Weil dann erst die horden kinder von der schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der brüller ... Nein wirklich ... kann mich nicht mehr halten ... mann bist du gut ... 



Dieser Kommentar sagt mir schon alles....
-.-

_


----------



## zulsar (9. Februar 2007)

rofl, fühlst dich wohl angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quellem (9. Februar 2007)

Vor langer, sehr langer Zeit, als noch mächtige Galeeren die Meere beherrschten, wurden ein Captain und seine Hordebruderschaft von einem Allianzschiff bedroht.

Als die Mannschaft drohte, in Panik zu verfallen, wandte sich der Captain an seinen ersten Maat und schrie: "Bring mir mein rotes Hemd!"

Der erste Maat folgte dem Befehl, und nachdem der Captain es angelegt hatte, führte er seine Männer in den Kampf gegen die Piraten. Obwohl einige Verluste hingenommen werden mussten, wurden die Alli´s dennoch vernichtend geschlagen.

Etwas später am selben Tag, meldete der Ausguck zwei Allianzschiffe, die sich auf Abfangkurs befanden. Die Mannschaft, die sich gerade mal vom ersten Überfall erholt hatte, zuckte furchterfüllt zusammen, aber ihr Captain, ruhig wie immer, wandte sich wieder an seinen ersten Maat:

"Bring mir mein rotes Hemd!"

Und wieder entbrannte ein heftiger Kampf mit den Alli´s, und wieder wurden sie zurückgeschlagen, obwohl diesesmal mehr Verluste hingenommen werden mussten.

Am Abend dieses schweren Tages saß die erschöpfte Hordenbande mit ihrem Captain an Deck und ließ die Ereignisse Revue passieren.

Einer der Matrosen fragte den Captain: "Sir, warum rufen Sie immer nach ihrem roten Hemd, bevor sie kämpfen?"

Der Captain sah dem Matrosen tief in die Augen und sagte: "Wenn ich im Kampf verwundet werde, kann man die Wunde wegen des roten Hemds nicht sehen, also sinkt die Moral nicht und alle kämpfen mutig weiter!"

Die Männer saßen schweigend und bewunderten die Weisheit und Voraussicht ihres mutigen Captains.

Als die Morgendämmerung kam, verkündete der Ausguck, dass weitere Allianzschiffe, zehn an der Zahl, sich näherten - bereit zum entern!

Es wurde still an Deck und alle sahen hoffnugsvoll zum Captain, ihrem Führer, warteten, dass er seinen üblichen Befehl gab.

Und der Captain, ruhig wie immer, wandte sich an seinen ersten Maat und meinte: "Bring mir meine braunen Hosen..."


----------



## Minati (9. Februar 2007)

lol der war sehr sehr geil xD


----------



## zulsar (9. Februar 2007)

macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seldonus (9. Februar 2007)

Momohexe schrieb:


> also nach 18 seiten ist mann den tot schon sehr nahe...
> ich dachte ich platz gleich.
> der absolute hier is wohl mit dem tauren und den platzenden zwergen......
> 
> ...



könnte mir vielleicht jemand nochmal den link geben?^^ 18 seiten halt' ich nicht durch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablehelp (9. Februar 2007)

Momohexe schrieb:


> also nach 18 seiten ist mann den tot schon sehr nahe...
> ich dachte ich platz gleich.
> der absolute hier is wohl mit dem tauren und den platzenden zwergen......
> 
> ...



wo stand denn der?? kann den einer noch mal schreiben oder zitieren??
würd gern mitlachen

aber die anderen sind auch zum brüllen meine nummer 1 is bis jetzt der mit dem tauren und dem kicker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der mit den schwänzen im wasser 

zu gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Momohexe (9. Februar 2007)

ich hab mich wieder fast totgelacht nachdem ich den gelesen hatte....supppeeerrr!!!!


Ein Troll liegt am Strand, plötzlich rennt ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich eine ab. Der Taure rennt wieder in den Wald kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und lacht wieder ohne ende. Taure rennt wieder in den Wald und kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und wirft sich wieder weg vor lachen.
Das geht so 1 Stunde lang, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt warum er so lachen muss;

Mein der Taure : Hast du schonmal sex mit einem Zwerg ?
Troll: Klar, mach ich jeden Tag. Was ist daran so lustig ?
Meint der Taure: Bei dir platzen die wohl nicht oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (9. Februar 2007)

muahaha

jedesmal wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss schon lachen wenn ich nur dran denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (9. Februar 2007)

Quellem schrieb:


> Vor langer, sehr langer Zeit, als noch mächtige Galeeren die Meere beherrschten, wurden ein Captain und seine Hordebruderschaft von einem Allianzschiff bedroht.
> 
> Als die Mannschaft drohte, in Panik zu verfallen, wandte sich der Captain an seinen ersten Maat und schrie: "Bring mir mein rotes Hemd!"
> 
> ...









Momohexe schrieb:


> ich hab mich wieder fast totgelacht nachdem ich den gelesen hatte....supppeeerrr!!!!
> Ein Troll liegt am Strand, plötzlich rennt ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich eine ab. Der Taure rennt wieder in den Wald kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und lacht wieder ohne ende. Taure rennt wieder in den Wald und kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und wirft sich wieder weg vor lachen.
> Das geht so 1 Stunde lang, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt warum er so lachen muss;
> 
> ...





Beide Endlos Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (9. Februar 2007)

Momohexe schrieb:


> ich hab mich wieder fast totgelacht nachdem ich den gelesen hatte....supppeeerrr!!!!
> Ein Troll liegt am Strand, [...] lustig ?
> Meint der Taure: Bei dir platzen die wohl nicht oder ?



der Thread ist einfach zu extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über 62.000 aufrufe udn man muss schon aus dem gleichen thread zitieren^^

und endlich mal wer von Gilneas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (9. Februar 2007)

man sollte den thread fixieren ^^


----------



## Exodos (9. Februar 2007)

Dieser Thread is saugeil


----------



## Bablehelp (9. Februar 2007)

so leute jetzt hab ich min ne halbe stunde damit verbracht ne witzesammlung für die zu schreiben, die nich alles lesen wollen oder einfach noch nal das beste lesen wollen 
ich hoff ich hab nix doppelt und nix  vergessen
mei nummer 1 is der mit der party und dem typen der so tut als wär er noch ingame soo cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also viel spaß beim lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich musste ziemlich viele smileys raus machen wegen der höchstzahl oder so (denkt sie euch einfach)


Killermage schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Nachdem es um WoW herum inzwischen schon eine extrem lebhafte Community gibt, kamen mir neulich die ersten reinen Witze zum Spiel unter. Ich meine nicht den Chuck Norris Kram oder Bruce Lee's Bäm - Interview, sondern echt auf den Content bezogene Jokes. Da ich mich bald schlapp gelacht habe, geb ich die hier mal zum besten:
> 
> ...






Ogrom schrieb:


> hab auch einen =)
> Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> 
> Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."
> ...






Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.






Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"






Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills






Xathras schrieb:


> oder der...
> 
> "paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass"
> 
> ...






Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?
> Man wäscht Ihn.
> ...






MarvinB. schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch einen...
> 
> Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom, und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Taure zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, den Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen, und der gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt :"Wer den Taure zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinen wieder ins Gasthaus, und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner (jeder weiß, was gemeint ist). Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten mal hab ich zu ihn gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen...






Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...






Xathras schrieb:


> wegen euch bekomme ich noch ne lachmuskelzerrung
> 
> und nochwas...
> 
> ...






Killermage schrieb:


> LOL, pöbelnde Zwerge:
> 
> Patroullieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren.
> 
> ...






Noemi schrieb:


> so hier noch einer (kann man auch nach belieben umformen für die ally(kollegen)).
> 
> ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch  schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
> "was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
> ...






Knock/Krieger schrieb:


> 2 WoWler im Irc:
> 
> 1. : Kommst morgen wieder in die Schule?
> 2.: Ja sicher warum ned?
> ...






Noemi schrieb:


> hier noch einer:
> 
> 1.pala: hier sind wir in sicherheit!!!
> 2.pala:sicher?
> 1. pala: ganz sicher!schurkenhaben angst vor treibsand!






Kaidoz schrieb:


> Der kürzeste WoW Witz den's gibt:
> 
> 2 Trolle gehen an ner Bong vorbei!
> 
> ...






Arkanda schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt einer!!!
> Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
> Blasenschwäche....
> ROFL DIE KATZ AN DIE WAND






Illina schrieb:


> Nachtelf zum Zwerg: "Hast du was gegen mich?"
> Zwerg zum Nachtelf: "Leider nichts effektives."






Schattenheld schrieb:


> Geht ne menschliche Paladinen(Frau) zum artzt und sagt.. können sie mich untersuchen... darauf der artzt: nehmen sie erstmal ihren Mp3 player ab. ... ne geht net sagt die Paladinin. Nimmt der Artz ihr das teil ab... auf einmal erstickt die paladinin... im Hintergrund hört der artz an dem Ohrhörer: Einatmen, Ausatmen, Einatmen...






Bloby schrieb:


> Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
> 
> Faulen!
> noch einer:
> ...






Bloby schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.
> sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!"






Kamikasi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Kohloe schrieb:


> Ich stunne einen Orc
> Reallife ist was für Leute die keine ingame Freunde haben.
> Woran erkennt man WoW Spieler im Reallife?
> Sie warten im Supermarkt vorm Regal auf respawn.






Mautor schrieb:


> hab den schon mal gehört aber find in immer noch sau komisch
> gz ^^
> ( manchmal ist es echt lustig so zu tun als wäre man in WoW ^^um die kolegen und so zu verarschen....






Kres schrieb:


> Taure: "Ich habe nichts gegen Gnome. Ich habe immer nur Angst über einen zu stolpern."
> 
> Wisst ihr wo Tauren vorher gelebt haben?
> In Durotan. Deswegen ist da auch nur Wüste. Haben alles weggefressen.
> ...






Eresteus schrieb:


> Bei einem Abendessen sagte mein langjähriger Freund und WoW Waffenbruder :
> 
> "Das ist mein neue Messerset, das Filetiermesser sieht aus wie dieser Schurkendolch aus MC"
> 
> ...






Laco schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Killermage schrieb:


> Mal einen neuen Pala-Witz:
> 
> Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
> Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.
> ...






Varodin schrieb:


> Neuer Witz^^:
> Was haben Palas und Frauen gemeinsam?
> Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem






Bratiboy schrieb:


> wie machen palas n duell ??
> beide gottesschild an und wer zuerst in sw ist hat gewonnen






Mway schrieb:


> Spielt ein Taure und ein Zwerg Fussball
> 
> Plötzlich tritt der Taure dem Zwerg auf den Kopf und entschuldigt sich vielmals bei dem kleinen Mann. Daruf meint der Zwerg:
> 
> ...






Xathras schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht gerade so faul wäre, dann würde ich mir mal die arbeit machen und zählen wie oft dieser witz schon in diesem thread kam... grobe schätzung mindestens 20 mal.
> 
> hier noch was aus einem anderen forum hier von tyrbal






GeneralCartmanLee schrieb:


> Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...






Erazoor schrieb:


> Ein paar englische Wörter:
> Darn heißt stopfen, ass heißt Arsch... us heißt uns... übersetzt mal Darnassus
> 
> 
> ...






GeneralCartmanLee schrieb:


> Ein Paladin reitet mit seinem Pferd durch den Wald von Elwynn. Da erscheint ihm eine Fee und sagt: "Du hast drei Wünsche frei."
> Sagt der Pala: "Erstens mein Pferd soll unverwundbar sein, zweitens ich will unverwundbar sein und drittens mein Geschlechtsteil soll so groß sein, wie das von meinem Pferd."
> Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger und der Pala reitet nach Stormwind. Dort angekommen hilft ihm sein Knappe vom Pferd.
> Sagt der Pala: "Schlag mein Pferd tot."
> ...






mamutgirl schrieb:


> Geht ein Zwerg zu einem Mensch Priester und fragt hast du mal ein bisschen gras?? darauf der Priester rennt nach Stormwind zum Hochlord und sagt hochlord hochlord der Zwerg will von mir gras kaufen darauf der hochlord dann gib ihm 1kg fuer 25g!!






Malygos schrieb:


> Hab noch einnen
> Wird der Ork vom Mage gegrilt war er wohl nicht gut geskillt
> Oder letztens im Gilden-Chat
> ???:"Ich möchte Lebkuchen machen und brauche Zutaten bitte melden wenn jmd kleine Eier hat die brauch ich nämlich






Nimbrod schrieb:


> vor der lokaliesirung von Düsterbruch (Dire Maul) suchte einer aus meiner gilde eine gruppe für DM.. da kamm es zu einem gespräch:
> 
> Xu gehst mit lvl 60 Deadmines?
> Y:Nein DM
> ...






Delta schrieb:


> 1) Siehst du einen Hordler Questen musst du seine Rüstung testen
> 
> 2) Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Damage
> ...






Fafi schrieb:


> Wie viele Elfen braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> 
> 7!
> 
> ...






GeneralCartmanLee schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner schwanger.






wuselman schrieb:


> Oki hab mir jezt ne halbe stunde zeit genommen 5:15 bis 5:45 euch das zu tippen, have fun (ich geh jezt schlafen)^^
> 
> Kommt ein Gnom in ein Gasthaus, klettert auf einen Barhocker und schaut dem Gastwirt tief in die Augen. Der Ork will den Gnom erst garnicht beachten, als dieser anfängt zu sprechen. "Ich wette mit dir um 200 Goldmünzen, dass ich von hier aus, in das Glas da pissen kann, ohne, dass auch nur ein Tropfen daneben Geht." Der Ork mustert den Gnom, dreht seinen Kopf in richtung Glas und schäzt die entfernung so um die 2 Meter, zusätzlich ist das Glas auf Schulterhöhe des Gnoms. Ein breites Grinsen fährt über das Gesicht des Gastwirts. "200 Goldmünzen sagst du? Gut!" Er holt ein Sack voll Klimpernden Münzen hervor und fängt an 200 Goldmünzen herauszuzählen. Während er die Münzen auf dem Tresen stapelt, klettert der Gnom vom Hocker hinunter und geht zu einem der Tische wo er sich kurz mit einigen Trollen, Orks und einem Tauren unterhällt. Er kommt zurück, klettert wieder auf den Hocker und blickt den Gastwirt an. Dieser war nun fertig mit zählen und spricht: "Na dann leg mal los!" und verfällt wieder in sein abwertendes Grinsen. Der Gnom stellt sich auf den Hocker, ziht seine Hose hinunter und nimmt seinen Schwanz in die Hand. Es ist still um ihn herum, alle blicken ihn an um das Spektakel zu erleben. Er schaut hinunter, hebt dann seinen Kopf und sieht das Glas an. Sein Blick wirkt sehr konzentriert. Er siht wieder zu seinem Schwanz, zum Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas und lässt auf einmal ein Strahl von sich, der sich mit dem eines Tauren messen könnte. Er bepisst den Tresen, er bepisst die Barhocker, erbepist den Boden, den Boden hinter dem Tresen, sich Selbst, die Gäste , den Ork... aber kein Tropfen landet im Glas. Der Ork steht hinter dem Tresen, jezt triefend nass,  sieht den Gnom mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor sich stehn, wischt sich das Gesicht und lässt ein breites Grinsen über seiner Wiesage erstrahlen. "Du hast nicht einen Tropfen in das Glas gebracht!!" spricht er und fängt an zu gröhnen und zu lachen "Du hast 200 Goldmünzen verloren mein kleiner!!", das Ganze Gasthaus scheint zu lachen. Der Gnom, unbeeindruckt davon, zieht seine Hose wieder nach oben und klettert wieder vom Hocker hinunter. Er geht zum Tisch zu welchem er schon vorher gegangen war, tuschelt wieder ein wenig mit den dort Sitzenden und kommt zurück. Er klettert auf den Barhocker .. und wirft dem Gastwirt ein Grinsen zu. Der Wirt sieht den Gnom verstört an und fragt: "Warum Grinst du? Du hast gerade 200 Goldmünzen verloren!" Worauf der Gnom anfängt zu sprechen. "Mein lieber Gastwirt du kannst deine 200 Goldmünzen gern haben, denn ich habe Vorhin mit deinen Kunden um 600 Goldmünzen gewettet, dass ich auf deine Hocker, ... dein Tresen ... und sogar auf dich pissen werde .. und dass tu deswegen nicht Sauer sein wirst, .. nein , ... du wirst darüber auchnoch glücklich sein!!"






Fafi schrieb:


> Was waren die letzten Worte eines Jägers?
> 
> "Alle Pfeile zu mir!"






Fafi schrieb:


> Kürzlich in der Eisenschmiede fragte ein weiblicher Char im Handelschannel, wer so nett sei, ihre Brust zu verzaubern






Derakon schrieb:


> Hier is mal ei Witz :
> 
> Fliegen 3 Druiden mit Fluggestalt durch die Scherbenwelt. Fliegt der erste runter und kommt mit Blutigen Krallen zurück.,, Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die beiden. Darauf der erste Druide: Seht ihr den Orc da unten?. Ja,sagen die beiden. Genau den hab ich gekillt , sagt der erste. Fliegt der zweite Druide mit Risentempo nach unten. Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die anderen . Darauf der zweite Druide : Seht ihr den Eber da unten?"- Ja . Genau den gekillt.  Jetzt fliegt der dritte Druide nach unten. Er kommt mit Gebrochenen Flügeln und dem Körper voll Blut mit nem Schneckentempo in die Luft. ,, Was ist denn mit dir Passier? " , sagen die anderen. ,, Seht ihr die Straßenlaterne da unten? " . Ja , antworten die anderen. Darauf der 3. Druide :,, Genau die hab ich nich gesehen ! "
> 
> Für den text hab ich 20 Minuten Gebraucht...






Grondak schrieb:


> Horde interner Witz:
> 
> Zwei Untote und ein Orc gehen Zelten. Sie liegen zu dritt in einem Zelt.
> Nachts hören Sie plötzlich ein Geräusch und der erste Untote geht hinaus um nachzusehen. Plötzlich machts nen Knall und der Untote kommt mit nem blauen Auge wieder ins Zelt.
> ...






Fafi schrieb:


> Kommt ein Zwerg in die Taverne bei Goldshire und will vergebens das Bier
> aus dem Regal nehmen. Das sieht die Menschen Kellnerinn und fragt ihn
> daraufhin: "Soll ich dir einen runterholen?", sagt der Zwerg: "Wenn ich
> dafür das Bier bekomme..."






Fafi schrieb:


> Die Witze wiederholen sich doch nur noch .
> 
> Hier wäre vielleicht noch einer:
> Aus dem großen und weiten www, also sorry für die vielen vorhandene Rechtschreibfehler.






Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ok noch einer:
> 
> "Sitzen ein Ork, eine Nachtelfe, eine Menschen Magierin und ein Zwerg in der Tiefenbahn. Sie durchfahren einen Tunnel - Dunkelheit - Plötzlich ein Geräusch - Klatsch!%§!$!!
> Als es wieder hell wird sieht man ganz deutlich den Handabdruck einer weiblichen Hand auf dem Gesicht des Orks. Niemand sagt etwas....
> ...






dejaspeed schrieb:


> Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!"
> Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!"
> 
> Ein netter Zwergenspruch:
> ...






Harsholm schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob es den schon gab ..:
> 
> Was haben Bäume und Elfen gemeinsam?
> In beides gehört ne Axt...






Noxiel schrieb:


> Gut gut gut, hier also ein kleines Potpourri meiner Rollenspiel Witze
> 
> Der Orkschamane verhört einen Nachtelf:
> "Wieviel ist 1 plus 2?"
> ...






Grondak schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Zwerg und nem Trampolin?
> - Beim Trampolin zieht man die Schuhe aus
> 
> Kommt ein Gnom in ne Kneipe und schreit:
> ...






Fabianpro schrieb:


> Kommen zwei Gnome in die Bar und sagen: "Zwei Kurze!"
> 
> Darauf der Barkeeper: "Das sehe ich, aber was wollt ihr trinken?"






Sarazar schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe auch ein paar als einen Brüller Wert gefunden:
> 
> ...






Sarazar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch zwei neue Brüller gefunden:
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Baum und einem Nachtelfen?
> ...






Sarazar schrieb:


> und noch einer (das auch mal den Nachtelfen der schwarze Peter unterjubelt wird):
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Pizza und einem Nachtelfen?
> 
> Die Pizza gibts auch ohne Pilze...






Sarazar schrieb:


> kennt Ihr diese schon ?:
> 
> Paladin und Krieger in Westfall, Krieger verabschiedet sich über den
> Fluß in Richtung Dämmerwald.
> ...






TerrorKittie schrieb:


> Okay...dann werde ich auch ma..*gg
> 
> Wie machen Tauren mit Erkältung ?
> Muhuust ... Muhussst ...
> ...






Raefael schrieb:


> Ein Elf, ein Mensch und ein Ork reiten um die Wette. Wie mag das Rennen wohl ausgehen?
> Als erstes trifft der Mensch ein. Am Ende seiner Kräfte, aber siegreich. Er versorgt sein Pferd und wartet auf die beiden anderen.
> Der Ork trifft spät am Abend ein - zu Fuß, da er sein Pferd unterwegs als Proviant benutzt hat. So warten die beiden auf den dritten Teilnehmer.
> Am nächsten Tag erreicht auch der Elf das Ziel - ebenfalls ohne Reittier.
> ...






Chimerus schrieb:


> Ein Nachtelf ist wie ein bündel schnittlauch.
> 
> ausen grün und innen hohl






Lowblade schrieb:


> Sorry erstma wenn ich einen bereits im Forum stehenden Witz poste aber 17 Seiten das würde ich echt ned überleben bei den geilen Witzen !
> Im Zug:
> 
> 10 Orcs und 10 Nachelf


----------



## daLord (9. Februar 2007)

Bablehelp ftw!

Naja das hätte ich nihct gedacht das sich wirklich wer hinsetzt und alle zusammenfasst^^.

Dickes dankeschön für die Arbeit.

Ps. Irgendwas klappt nicht mit den quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der letzte ist auf jeden fall nicht zu und nicht mehr vollständig^^ hier werden aj aufeinander folgende posts zusammengefasst, kann man das irgendwie umgehen und mehere Psots raus machen wei loffensichtlcih passen nciht alle rein

Oder falls du das alles in ne textdatei gepackt hast und die noch hast kannst die mir mal schicken dann füge ich den rest in diesen post hier ein! schickk ggf. ne PN.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Februar 2007)

Der nächste der sowas wie Bablehelp macht, kann mir ne neue Maus inkl. Scrollrad kaufen...


----------



## Thoa (9. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der nächste der sowas wie Bablehelp macht, kann mir ne neue Maus inkl. Scrollrad kaufen...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das dachte ich auch beim ersten Mal lesen. Nee nee nee.. Irgendwie ist das noch immer ungeordnet. Jetzt haben wir eben auf Seite 19 einen Post dabei der risengross ist.. nach ein paar Posts hier wird der wieder untergehen. Was machen wir da nur.. Hm...


----------



## Xentos (9. Februar 2007)

Bablehelp ...  Ich glaube du hast zuviel Zeit ne...?

aber trotzdem gut auch wens irrgendwie net richtig geklappt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablehelp (10. Februar 2007)

sry leute da warn manchmal halt auch noch sachen dabei die nich gepasst haben aber im großen und ganzen warn die besten dabei find ich 
hab mich sehr bemüht aber leider wurds halt nix
und der letzte scheint einfach der text zu lang gewesen zu sein aber naja 
und ich hab mir die zeit halt genommen ... für euch *schluchts*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bablehelp schrieb:


> sry leute da warn manchmal halt auch noch sachen dabei die nich gepasst haben aber im großen und ganzen warn die besten dabei find ich
> hab mich sehr bemüht aber leider wurds halt nix
> und der letzte scheint einfach der text zu lang gewesen zu sein aber naja
> und ich hab mir die zeit halt genommen ... für euch *schluchts*
> ...



ich haoff euch hats trotzdem wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablehelp (10. Februar 2007)

So Leute 
damit jetzt keiner mehr meckert hab ich
-ALLE Witze aufgeschrieben
-den Rest rausgenommen
Bitte Leute meckert nich dieser Veruch hat 2h, min gedauert.
Die doppelten hab ich trotzdem alle aufgeschrieben, damit jeder mal sieht wie oft die (Pala-)witze alle kommen.
so viel Spaß noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
------------------------------------------------------
Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elfwynn. Kommt ein Paladin vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."
------------------------------------------------------
Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"
------------------------------------------------------
Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."

Kämpfen ma eben zwei Palas.

2 Palas in der Wüste.
sagt der eine: Mir ist soooo Langweilig!!!
sagt der zweite: Lass Duell machen!!!
sagt der erste wieder: Nee so lange bleiben wa nun auch wieder net hier   
-------------------------------------------------------
Treffen sich zwei WoWler ingame. Der eine ist Pala und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden

Treffen sich ein Moonkin und ein Pala der eine macht keinen Schaden und der andere kann auch nicht heilen

Treffen sich 2 im Wald von Elwynn... Der eine ist Pala, der andere macht auch keinen Schaden.

Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."

Kommt ein Taure an eine Kreuzung. Rechts steht ein Paladin und links ist auch frei....

Kommt ein Ork an eine Kreuzung. Rechts steht ein Paladin und links war auch frei...

Treffen sich zwei palas machen beide keinen schaden

Trifft ein Pala ein heulendes Kind
fragt der Pala: warum heulst du denn so?
sagt das heulende Kind: ich mach kein DMG mehr!
darauf der Paladin: aoch was DMG mach ich schon lang nicht mehr

Was is der unterschied zwischen einen pala der damage macht un einen yeti?
den yeti solls geben  

Drei Allis hocken ums Feuer.
meint der erste:
"Buhuu ich mach keinen schaden."
darauf der zweite
"Buhuu ich kann nicht heilen."
drauf der dritte
"lol geil ich bin auch Pala"

Im lfg-chat:
[A]: Treffen sich zwei Zwerge, der eine war Pala und der andere macht auch kein Schaden. 
*: Schreiben zwei Leute in Chat, der eine bist du und der andere ist auch nicht witzig.
------------------------------------------------------
Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen gemütlich beisammen an einem Steg und Angeln.
Sagt der Gnom.. 16°C, daraufhin der Taure: 3 Meter tief..
-----------------------------------------------------
Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 mobs 88 Palas 0 kills

1 mob 188 palas 0 kills

du bist 11 jahre alt hast 88 Tage played aber 0 plan von spiel
-----------------------------------------------------
"Paladine sind wie Kondome,... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr Spaß" 

Ein Paladin ist wie ein Kondom 
Er schütz nur
aber ohne ihn machts mehr Spaß
-----------------------------------------------------
Als Ausrede warum man so lange afk war:
"Mein Hund hat Nachbars Katze geraided. Ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. Dabei habe ich mir die Agro des Nachbarn geholt."
-----------------------------------------------------
Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Meint der Taure: "Was'n hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"
------------------------------------------------------
Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!

Treffen sich 2 Jäger...beide tot.

Was waren die letzten Worte eines Jägers? 
"Alle Pfeile zu mir!"
------------------------------------------------------
Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergs um die Hälfte? 
Man wäscht Ihn.
------------------------------------------------------
Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald? 
Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht.
------------------------------------------------------
Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom:
Sagt der eine Orc: "Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was auf's Maul!"
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Gnom wieder.

Sagt der 1 Orc: „Hey guck ma! Der Gnom von gestern!“
2. Orc: „Lass dem ma wieder was auf's Maul geben!“
1. Orc: „Wir fragen den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat, woll’n wa ohne und wenn der ohne Filter hat, woll’n wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder Grund für ne Klopperei!“

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Gnom

1. Orc: "Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?"
Gnom: "Mit oder ohne Filter?"
1. Orc: "Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!"
*batsch*
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Tauren zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, dem Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen und der Gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt: "Wer den Tauren zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinend wieder ins Gasthaus und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner (jeder weiß, was gemeint ist). Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten Mal hab ich zu ihm gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Geschichte des Schamanen: 
Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug... 

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will ich meine eigene Klasse haben!" 
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen, trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..." 
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was Richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung! 
V: "Naaa gut dann Kettenrüstung. Weiter kannst so verschiedene Totems aufstellen." 
S: "Was können diese Totems?" 
V: "Na die machen Schaden oder heilen, oder sie Erhöhen die Rüstung. Das gilt für die ganze Gruppe" 
S: "Wie viele hab ich denn"? 
V: "20 verschiedene, aber nur eins gleichzeitig" 
S: "zwei" 
V: "Nein" 
S: "drei" 
V: "Ich versohl' Dir gleich..." 
S: "Vier." 
V: "RAAAAUUUUSSSS!" 
S: "MAMA???" 
V: "Vier ist prima... Keks?" 
S: "Aber ich will auch zaubern können...." 
V: "Junge, Du hast 4 Totems und ne Zweihandwaffe..." 
S: "Ma...." 
V:"...und kannst zaubern, wollte ich sagen... kein Problem. 1,5 Sekunden Casts" 
S: "Instant!" 
V: "Nein" 
S: "Doch...INSTANT!" 
V:"...Okay... instant...." 
S: "Mhh was können die anderen Klassen so?" 
V: "Die anderen? Kämpfen, zaubern, heilen...." 
S: "Heilen will ich auch!" 
V: "Na ja die anderen können das nicht alles auf einmal - nur immer ..." 
S: "Ich will heilen!" 
V: "Gut, Du kannst heilen." 
S: "Danke Papi." 
V: "Jetzt geh aber wieder Power Rangers schauen bitte..." 
S: "Was mache ich denn wenn jemand mir wegläuft?" 
V: "Hmm... ja... hier, Frostshock, jetzt isser langsamer! Und jetzt ab..." 
S: "Wie lange hält der?" 
V: "3 Sekunden" 
S: "Und wie oft kann ich den machen?" 
V: "Alle 6" 
S: "Und dazwischen?" 
V: "Na ja, Du musst dem Gegner doch wenigstens eine Chance geben." 
S: "Maaa...." 
V: "Okay, hält 6" 
S: "Und wenn ich drücken vergesse?" 
V: "Gut, 12!" 
S: "Ich will aber nicht nur, dass der langsamer ist, ich will schneller sein..." 
V: "Hier - Ghost Wolf. Damit wirst Du ein Wolf der schneller ist..." 
S: "Mh..." 
V: "Was - Mh?" 
S: "Na ja, was mache ich wenn da mehrere sind, die ich langsamer machen will?" 
V: "Hier... Earthbind Totem... und jetzt geh!" 
S: "Und was mache ich wenn mich wer haut?" 
V: "Du haust zurück oder zauberst, oder..." 
S: "Ich will, dass der Schaden bekommt wenn er mich haut!" 
V: "Moment, das ist beknackt: Der soll Schaden bekommen, wenn er Dich haut und wenn Du ihn haust?" 
S: "Ja." 
V: "Gut, Lightning Shield... nimm das und lass mich in Frieden." 
S: "Und wenn wer mit nem Bogen auf mich schießt?" 
V: "Dann wirkt das eben auch, wenn der mit dem Bogen auf Dich schießt. Und jetzt lass mich BITTE in Frieden..." 
S: "Was mache ich denn, wenn mich wer anzaubert?" 
V: "Du kannst kämpfen, selbst zaubern, heilen...." 
S: "Ich will was, das einfach den Zauber weg nimmt, der als nächstes kommt!" 
V: "....War eh grad bei den Totems. Nimm doch einfach Grounding Totem." 
S: "Und wenn der sich heilt?" 
V: "Dann heilt der sich halt!" 
S: "Ich will den am heilen hindern!" 
V: "Earth Shock, Instant, bitte sehr. Noch was?" 
S: "Und was wenn der Gegner Buffs hat? Ich will auch Buffs?" 
V: "Hier, Wind Fury - das sollte eigentlich reichen..." 
S: "Ich will aber auch, dass der Gegner keine mehr hat!" 
V: "Aber Du kannst Dich buffen, heilen, zaubern, zauber unterbrechen, Zweihandwaffen nutzen...." 
S: "ICH WILL ABER!" 
V: "Ich hau Dir gleich..." 
S: "MAMA!!!" 
V: "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!" 
S: "Und was wenn mich wer vergiftet?" 
V: "Nimm das Gift reinigende Totem." 
S: "Nö." 
V: "Doch!" 
S: "Nö." 
V: "Doch.! 
S: "Nö..hööö..." 
V: "...gut...Du bekommst nen Zauber dafür..." 
S: "Und wenn ich mit wem zusammen spiele?" 
V: "Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt eigentlich keinen der etwas kann, das Du nicht..." 
S: "Ich will Leute wiederbeleben können." 
V: "Okay, kannst Du..." 
S: "Hm... und wenn ich sterbe?" 
V: "Na ja... dann muss Dich wer anders..." 
S: "Ich will das selbst!" 
V: "Aber Du bist tot" 
S "ICH WILL DAS SELBST!" 
V: "Gut, Du kannst Dich selbst wieder beleben, wenn Du tot bist." 
S: "Ich will noch was..." 
V: "Unter Wasser atmen ist noch frei..." 
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..." 
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?" 
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."

Die Raidleitung berät sich: MT zum Leader: „Welche Klassen werden wir brauchen?“
Der Leader antwortet: „Na so zirka 10 Magier, 5 Priester, 4 Druiden, 8 Krieger, 3 Hexer und 6 Schurken.“ 
Darauf der MT: „Okay ich hole einen Schamanen.“
----------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Orc läuft mit einem Papagei auf der Schulter in eine Bar, fragt der Barmann: "Wo haste den denn her?" Antwortet der Papagei: "Durotar, die laufen da überall rum."  

Geht ein Ork mit einem Papagei in ne' Bar.
Fragt der Barkeeper: "Wo haben sie denn den her?".
Daraufhin der Papagei: "Aus Durotar,die gibts da wie Sand am Meer."
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barmann "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?"

Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barmann "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?"
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Patrouillieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren. 

Die jüngere Wache sagt: 
"Diese Zwerge haben aber auch keinen Respekt. Geht das immer so zu?"

"Das ist noch gar nichts" erwidert der Ältere: "Warte noch 2 Stunden 
dann kommen die Männer von denen raus.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Treffen sich zwei Hexenmeister. Beide Fluchen. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
"Warum schaffen es 40 Palas nicht Onyxia zu legen?"
"Weil die Instanz nach 4 Tagen resetet wird"
---------------------------------------------------------------------
...sagt der Schurke: "Out of Mana"
----------------------------------------------------------------------
"Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran."
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Liegt der Ally tot im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller.
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Ally 5 Kollegen.

Liegt der Pala tot im Keller war der Taure eben schneller
Liegt der Taure tot daneben hat der Pala 5 Kollegen

Liegt der Pala tot im Keller war der Schurke wieder schneller.
Liegt der Schurke tot daneben hat’s nen 2ten Pala geben

Liegt ein Ally tot im Keller,
war der Hordler wieder schneller.
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
rief der Ally fünf Kollegen.

Liegt der Ally tot im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller, 
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Ally 10 Kollegen
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Welcher Char in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab??
Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Advent, Advent, ein Ally brennt...
Erst die Arme dann die Beine...
Und dann die ganzen Ally Schweine!

  In Stormwind da liegen Leichen, 
       mit aufgeschlitzten Bäuchen 
       und den Bäuchen 
       da stecken Messer,
       mit der Aufschrift
        ‚’’Wir war’ n besser’’
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Gnom kommt an einen Teich, da steht ein Untoter Magier und schaut einen fisch an. der Untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der Untote macht mit dem arm eine Zickzack-Bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im Zickzack. Der Untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch  schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
"was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom.
Der antwortet locker: "Die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre Überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
nach einer halben stunde kommt der Untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige Gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.: Kommst morgen wieder in die Schule?
2.: Ja sicher warum ned?
1.: Naja warst ja die letzen 2 Tage auch ned da.
2.: Ja aber morgen is Mittwoch da sind die Server down!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Pala: hier sind wir in Sicherheit!!!
2. Pala: Sicher?
1. Pala: ganz sicher! Schurken haben angst vor Treibsand!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 Trolle gehen an ner Bong vorbei!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Zwerg geht ins Gasthaus und bestellt ein Wasser!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Treffen sich 2 Jäger. 
"Hey, wieso hast Du zwei Pets?" 
Druide: "Ich bin kein Pet!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum muss man immer zu zweit sein um nen Pala zu töten?
Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.

Wie viele Hordler braucht man um nen Alli zu killn?
zwei!
der erste hüpft um die ecke und erschreckt ihn,
der zweite wartet im Gasthaus

Wie legt man einen Pala?
Einer greift ihn an und die andern 4 warten im Gasthaus.

Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
Blasenschwäche....

Was ist die häufigste Todesursache von Paladinen? Blasenschwäche!

Was ist ein Pala ohne Angstblase? 
- ne Übungspuppe

Schurke: Hey, Pala, wie bisst’n du geskillt? 
Paladin: 31 Gottesschild, 20 Ruhestein, 0 Ehre

Duell 2er Palas:
Beide stellen sich gegenüber, schmeißen ihre Angstblase an benutzen ihren Ruhestein und wer als erstes in SW im Gasthaus ist hat gewonnen.

Wie machen palas n Duell?
Beide Gottesschild an und wer zuerst in sw ist hat gewonnen

Wie schaut ein Duell zwischen 2 Palas aus? 
-Der der als erstes das Gottesschild anhat und mit dem Ruhestein in Stormwind ist, hat gewonnen.

Ein Pala wird gefragt ob er ein Duell möchte, da sagt der Pala, sry Ruhestein hat Cooldown

Mit meinem Ally-Twink war ich im Gasthof in Stormwind, plötzlich war neben mir ein  Pala mit Blubberblase (Gottesschild) und ca. 10 % leben

Was haben Palas und Frauen gemeinsam?
Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem

Was habe Palas und Schwangere Frauen gemeinsam???
Beide haben Angst das die Blase Platzt

Auf nem Orakel vom Jahrmarkt:
"Gottesschild und Ruhestein machen einen Helden nicht heldenhaft"

Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Als der Papst Paul damals verstarb, im lfg-channel:
'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
Kurz nichts...dann:
'Was hat er gedroppt?'

Treffen sich 2 WoW Spieler, sagt der eine: "Du, der Papst ist gestorben."
Fragt der andere: "Und, was ist gedroppt?"

Treffen sich der WoW Spieler und der Katholike, sagt der Katholike: Der Papst ist tot!!!
Der WoW Spieler: und was hat er gedroppt?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spieler1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Whine8en?
Spieler2: Whine8en? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?
Spieler1: Nee...da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Horde tot

Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Ally tot

Messer rein, Messer raus, Messer rot, Ally tot.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachtelf zum Zwerg: "Hast du was gegen mich?"
Zwerg zum Nachtelf: "Leider nichts Effektives."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist es für einen Gnom, wenn ein Taure pisst? 
Sternenhagel
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Stehen 39 Palas und ein Def Krieger in MC, da sagt der Raid Leader
"Kommt Leute wir haben diese Woche einen Krieger dabei! Es sind zwar nur 7 Tage aber mit dem Dmg sollten wir den ersten Riesen endlich mal vor dem Reset schaffen"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht ne menschliche Paladinen (Frau) zum Arzt und sagt: Können sie mich untersuchen... Darauf der Arzt: Nehmen sie erstmal ihren Mp3-player ab. ... ne geht ned sagt die Paladinin. Nimmt der Arzt ihr das teil ab... auf einmal erstickt die Paladinin... im Hintergrund hört der Arzt an dem Ohrhörer: Einatmen, Ausatmen, Einatmen...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
Faulen!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Warum rennen Gnome lachend übern Fußballplatz?
Weil’s Gras an den Eiern kitzelt!

Warum müssen Zwerge in der Warsongschlucht immer lachen? 
Weil die Wiese auf den Eiern kitzelt!!!

Warum lacht ein Zwerg, wenn er durch eine Wiese springt??
Das hohe Grass kitzelt seinen Unterleib
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
40 Allys wollen OG raiden, auf dem Weg dahin treffen sie einen Schami! Der Raid-Leader befielt 2 Leuten den Schami zu plätten! Beide laufen auf ihn zu, er läuft hinter einen Hügel, die 2 Allys hinterher und nach 10 min kommt er, unbeschadet, wieder hervor.
Der Raid-Leader brüllt, unerfreut "So jetzt aber mit 5 Leuten"! Wieder das gleiche Spiel! Die 5 laufen auf ihn zu und er flüchtet hinter den nächsten Hügel! Wieder 10min später kommt er wieder unbeschadet hervor!
Der Raid-Leader: "Verdammt dann eben 10 Leute! Das kann’s doch nicht geben" Wieder das gleich! 10 hinter dem Schami her! Als dann 1 Ally noch schwer verwundet hinter dem Hügel hervorkriecht schreit er "Es ist ein Hinterhalt sie sind zu zweit!", zack wird er von nem Frostschock getroffen...
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.
sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!"
---------------------------------------------------------------------
war letztens mit einer Randomgroup in zf
da stürmt der Paladin in die mobgruppe und der andere schreit 
LEERROOOOOYYYYY!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Woran erkennt man WoW Spieler im Reallife?
Sie warten im Supermarkt vorm Regal auf respawn.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mitbringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetzt heilt er sich schon wieder."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Explodiert ne Bombe in UC. Alle tot !

Sitzen 2 Untote aufm Hochhaus. Fällt einer runter. BEIDE TOT!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:
Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auf dem Weg ins Fußballstadion an der berittenen Polizei vorbei. Meinte mein Freund zu mir: "Dass sind garantiert keine Epic Mounts." Lacht die Polizistin oben heruntern und meinte: "Schon Mal jemanden komplett in grün gesehn, der ein Epic Mount hat?"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Run im Kloster ... kurz vor Herod
33 Tank: Ich besieg jeden
37 Hunter en Herod schaffste aber nich , der ist lvl 40
33 Tank: Mhm, ok, inv mal den Herod 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist blau und mäht meinen Rasen?
Ich darf meine palas anmalen wie ich will!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taure: "Ich habe nichts gegen Gnome. Ich habe immer nur Angst über einen zu stolpern."

Sind die Gnome platt wie Teller, war der Taure wieder schneller...

Was ist ein Gnom im Rucksack?
-Taurentamagoci.

Was ist ein Gnom mit ner roten Mütze und nem Seil am beim?
-Taurentampon

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wisst ihr wo Tauren vorher gelebt haben?
In Durotan. Deswegen ist da auch nur Wüste. Haben alles weggefressen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht nen Taure zum heiler, drückt auf sein Knie und sagt: wenn ich hier drück tut es weh...Er drückt auf seinen Arm und sagt: wenn ich hier drück tut es auch weh... und er drückt auf seinen Kopf und sagt: wenn ich hier drücke tut es auch weh...
Da sagt der Heiler: klarer Fall - sie haben sich den Zeigefinger gebrochen
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Evolution der Druiden 
1.) Lv 1: Ein junger Druide betritt die Welt. 
(Die schwarzen Großdrachen flüchten in Instanzen, die Silithiden mauern das große Tor zu.) 
2.) Lv 10: Der Druide erhält die Bärengestalt. 
(Einige Jäger kommen bei dem Versuch, eigenartige Bären mit spitzen Ohren bzw. Hörnern zu zähmen, auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben...) 
3.) Lv 16: Der Druide erhält die Wassergestalt. 
(Die Murlocs flüchten an Land, nur um kurze Zeit später dort von den Druiden aus 2.) verkloppt zu werden.) XD 
4.) Lv 20: Der Druide erhält die Katzengestalt. 
(Eine Delegation bestehend aus Murlocs, Troggs, Ogern, Furbolgs, Worgs und Ebenenschreitern fordert Geisterheiler für NSCs.) 
5.) Lv 30: Der Druide erhält die Reisegestalt. 
(Raum und Zeit passen sich den Druiden an...) 
6.) Lv 32: Der Katzendruide erlernt die Fähigkeit, Humanoide aufzuspüren. 
(Die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Bezeichnung *Wildtier* für ihre Spezies.) 
7.) Lv 40: Der Druide hat die Metamorphose zum Gott abgeschlossen: Terrorbärengestalt, Hurrikan, Moonkingestalt/Anregen/Rudelführer. 
(Mana- und Heiltränke werden überflüssig, ebenso wie Priester, Magier, Schurken und Krieger...; in Ironforge und Ogrimmar bricht eine besondere Form der "Vogelgrippe" aus; die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Evakuierung aus Azeroth.) 
8.) Lv 54: Ein Druide verprügelt alleine einen Magier, einen Schurken und einen Krieger......und das in seiner Wassergestalt.......an Land.......und ohne Equip. 
(Ein junger Elfenkrieger versteht die Welt nicht mehr.) 
9.) Lv 60: Die ersten Druiden kaufen ein Reittier... 
(Die Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an, weil sie dort weniger Druiden als Gegner haben werden...) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bei einem Abendessen sagte mein langjähriger Freund und WoW Waffenbruder:
"Das ist mein neue Messerset, das Filetiermesser sieht aus wie dieser Schurkendolch aus MC"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zwei Orc Krieger stehn im Tal der Ehre, der eine ist Maintank - der andere hat gerade lvl 60 erreicht.
MT: "... ja und nachdem wir den down hatten, habe ich diese schicke Hose in seinem Beutel gefunden"
60er: "Bei Thrall sieht die gut aus! Was für ein Glück du hattest, dass die passt. Darf ich die mal anprobieren?"
MT: "öhm ... weisst du ... nach den ganzen rumgereite... fliegen und teleportieren ... ich mein, hast du auf nem Windreiter schonmal ein Klo gesehen ?"
60er: "ok ok, lass es sein, nennen wir es einfach SEELENGEBUNDEN"
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warum wünschen sich die meisten Magierspieler im RL den improved Counterspell ?
Um ihre Frau zu silencen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Trollschamane geht zu einem Bauernhof. Als er einen Peon sieht sagt er zu dem:"Ich hätte gerne 50 Säcke Kodohaare." Als der Peon nachschauen geht, bemerkt er, dass nur 48 Säcke im Haus sind. Kurzum schneidet er seinem schlafenden Grossvater die Barthaare weg so dass es reicht. Der Schamane bemerkt nichts und alles ist in Ordnung.
Einen Monat später sieht der Peon wie sein Grossvater der offenkundig verängstlicht ist sich auf dem Dachboden verstecken will. Da fragt der Peon: "Was is los?" Zitternd antwortet ihm der Großvater: "Der Schamane war wieder da und wollte 50 Schreitereier."Na und?" Der Großvater beginnt noch mehr zu zittern und kreischt: "Wir haben nur noch 48."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Der GM meldet sich mit der üblichen Begrüßung. Um den Arbeitsweg zu verkürzen, nehme ich ihm die Antworten schon voraus: Ja, ich habe Zeit, du wirst den Vorfall aufnehmen, untersuchen, ggf. weiterleiten und gemäß eurer Richtlinien verfahren. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, werde nicht zögern, euch erneut im Spiel zu kontaktieren und wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Antwort darauf folgte schnell und knapp: "Immer müssen mich diese Spieler mit Makros abspeisen
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steht ein Pala vor der Uni;-)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am 1. Tag sieht man einen Pala und einen Schamanen in Westfall, am um die wette kloppen.
Am 1. Tag etwas Später liegt der Pala tot rum und der Schamane ist nicht mehr zu sehen.
Am 2. Tag sind Beide wieder da. Diesmal machen sie ein Duell. Unentschieden. 
Am 3. Tag hat der Pala die Hosen voll macht sich eine Angst blase und will sich porten, aber der Schamane kommt dazwischen.
Da sagt der Pala: "Och nö, das hatten wir doch schon. Ich will endlich ma nach Hause. IMMER sterbe ich."
Am 4. Tag kommt der Pala mit ein paar Pala Kollegen um es dem Schamanen heim zu zahlen, aber in der ganzen Aufregung die der Pala gemacht hatte, war der Schamane schon einige Level voraus. und somit versuchten die Palas ihr Glück . UND ob der Schamane gewonnen hat oder ned weis ich leider ned denn die kämpfen immer noch. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern?
Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein schöner tag in Kalimdor... eine hxm wird eingeladen in den Kral von Razorfen mitzukommen. zugestimmt, mitten in der instanz der priest; so bin kurz afk, brb.
Alle brav am warten.
Der Krieger, ich guck ma  um die ecke wieviele da stehn... <- abgesehn davon, dass er add zog bevor er zählen konnte, sah man die auch von dort wo wir saßen und auf priester warteten...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hxm geht Kloster, ui toll, biblo zum dritten mal am tag... 2 Schurken, 1 Schami und ein Mage sind dabei. hm, wer tankt jetzt?... der Schami, ich ich! ich hab aegis! ...alle gucken, dann... ok, du tankst. er geht mit dolch und aegis tanken und die andern haun drauf. ein Schurke fragt, darf ich den Dolch haben am ende? Schami, darf ich den Dolch haben am ende? der dolchgeskillte Schurke wurde übergangen, der Schami durfte. am ende, Schurke würfelt mit 100 zu 99 den Dolch per bedarf weg... dafür wird er gekickt und der Schami bekommt einen Anfall... die folge, ein vierter Kloster-biblo run...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Untote Mage in camp Taurajo, reicht trank an Gildenkrieger weiter... er, danke für die tränke. Ah ja und iss mal was... du bist ganz dünn!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"... und möge das surren deiner Bogensehne das letzte sein, was deine feinde von dir hören" sprach der gm zur n811 Jägerin...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eine weitere Verabschiedung erzählte mir ein Kumpel einmal... Gildenschami labert mit gm, gm verabschiedet sich mit den Worten; "...und mögen deine Totems tief in der erde stecken."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...ein Dudu steht inmitten von Waldwebern... flüstert die Jägerin an, enschuldige... wo finde ich denn Waldweber?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Untote fängt auf dem schiff in Booty Bay an Lagerfeuer zu errichten, Gnom  guckt nur zu und glubscht Löcher in die Luft. schiff fährt los... und irgendwie war das Lagerfeuer nicht mehr da wo es sein sollte um genau zu sein hang es in der Luft vor dem Steg… das war’s mit kochen fürs erste
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Ork und ein Goblin spielten im Hain,
da kam der Wildgreif und der Ork war allein!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gnome die sind klein und rund, mit einem Happs sind die im Mund.
Und Gnom für Gnom so macht das Sinn is ne ordentlich Portion Fleisch mit drin!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"gib mal Brust"
"die linke oder die rechte? ^^"

" ja hab 2 brüste mit!"

letztens im handelschannel:
"hat jemand kleine Eier?"

 Letztens im Gilden-Chat
???:"Ich möchte Lebkuchen machen und brauche Zutaten bitte melden wenn jmd kleine Eier hat die brauch ich nämlich
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spielt ein Taure und ein Zwerg Fussball
Plötzlich tritt der Taure dem Zwerg auf den Kopf und entschuldigt sich vielmals bei dem kleinen Mann. Darauf meint der Zwerg:
Macht nichts hätte mir auch passieren können.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Troll liegt am Strand, plötzlich rennt ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich eine ab. Der Taure rennt wieder in den Wald kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und lacht wieder ohne ende. Taure rennt wieder in den Wald und kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und wirft sich wieder weg vor lachen. 
Das geht so 1 Stunde lang, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt warum er so lachen muss;

Mein der Taure: Hast du schon mal Sex mit einem Zwerg ?
Troll: Klar, mach ich jeden Tag. Was ist daran so lustig?
Meint der Taure: Bei dir platzen die wohl nicht oder?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommt ein Paladin zum Kampfmeister und meint ich will töten.
Darauf meint der Kampfmeiser: Draußen stehen 20 Hordler die wehren sich auch nicht
Paladin: Willst mich jetzt verarschen oder was?
Kampfmeister: Wer hat damit angefangen?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steht ein Jäger und ein Magier lvl 20 vor HDW
Fragt der Jäger den Magier:
"Auf was bist du geskillt, Wasser oder Brot ? "
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N Pala und n Mage Springen von nem Berg, wer kommt zuerst unten an?
Der Pala, der Mage hat n DC
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. 
"Boah ist die geil!!!" denkt der Pala. 
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß??? 
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, 
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr 
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... nee, 
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. 
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich 
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? 
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so", denkt er. 
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. 
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! 
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, 
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich 
zusammen und los!" 
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, 
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, 
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: 
"Na, ... warst scheissen?"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Darn heißt stopfen, ass heißt Arsch... us heißt uns... übersetzt mal Darnassus
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Paladin reitet mit seinem Pferd durch den Wald von Elwynn. Da erscheint ihm eine Fee und sagt: "Du hast drei Wünsche frei."
Sagt der Pala: "Erstens mein Pferd soll unverwundbar sein, zweitens ich will unverwundbar sein und drittens mein Geschlechtsteil soll so groß sein, wie das von meinem Pferd."
Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger und der Pala reitet nach Stormwind. Dort angekommen hilft ihm sein Knappe vom Pferd.
Sagt der Pala: "Schlag mein Pferd tot."
Knappe: "Aber mein Herr..."
Pala: "Totschlagen!!!"
Der Knappe schlägt auf das Pferd ein, dieses wiehert und lacht.
Pala: "Schlag mich tot."
Knappe: "Aber mein Herr..."
Pala: "Totschlagen!!!" Da schlägt der Knappe auf dem Pala ein. Ohne Erfolg.
Nach 10 Minuten sagt der Knappe erschöpft: "Mein Herr, das gibt es doch nicht."
Sagt der Pala: "Das ist noch gar nichts, sieh einmal her."
Er zieht seine Rüstung aus und hebt sein Kettenhemd hoch.
Der Knappe entsetzt: "Oh Gott, mein Herr, so eine große Muschi habe ich noch nie gesehen!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ironforge vor langer Zeit, allgemeiner Chat, jemand sucht einen Hexer für ein Portal, ungefährer Wortlaut:

"Hallo, ich suche einen Hexer, der meine Freundin aus Darnassus kommen lässt."

Die Antworten gingen von "LOL" und "Bruahaha" über "Ich" bzw. "Nein Ich!" bis hin zu "Lasst mich durch, lasst mich durch, ich bin Hexer".
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das schlimmste aber war :
Als Holypriest hat man nicht viel Gelegenheit auch mal etwas Schaden zu machen -
und wenns mit dem Zauberstab ist.
Stolz auf einen neuen Erwerb aus BWL stellte ich (w) fest daß ich vom letzen Raid noch
nur ein olles Teil mit Feuerresi dabei hatte, als ich ein paar Freunden durch eine Instanz helfen wollte.
Ich: "Ooch Mist, jetzt hab ich meinen Zauberstab vergessen, dabei wollte ich doch auch mal ein bißchen
Spaß haben ..."

Stille im TS ...
*omg - ist mir das peinlich!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht ein Zwerg zu einem Mensch Priester und fragt hast du mal ein bisschen gras?? darauf der Priester rennt nach Stormwind zum Hochlord und sagt hochlord hochlord der Zwerg will von mir gras kaufen darauf der hochlord dann gib ihm 1kg fuer 25g!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wird der Ork vom Mage gegrilt war er wohl nicht gut geskillt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vor der lokaliesirung von Düsterbruch (Dire Maul) suchte einer aus meiner gilde eine gruppe für DM.. da kamm es zu einem gespräch:

Xu gehst mit lvl 60 Deadmines?
Y:Nein DM
X:Wie?
Y:Ja, Halt Dire Maul
X:Halt selbst dein maul
Y: huh?
X ignoriert Euch
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wieso haben Tauren keine Schurken?
Antwort: Weil sie ihren Rücken nicht noch krummer kriegen
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie viele Elfen braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

7!

4 Hochelfen, die für das Elmentare Gleichgewicht sorgen.
2 Waldelfen, die sagen, dass früher alles besser war.
1 Blutelf, der dagegen ist.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner schwanger.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommt ein Gnom in ein Gasthaus, klettert auf einen Barhocker und schaut dem Gastwirt tief in die Augen. Der Ork will den Gnom erst garnicht beachten, als dieser anfängt zu sprechen. "Ich wette mit dir um 200 Goldmünzen, dass ich von hier aus, in das Glas da pissen kann, ohne, dass auch nur ein Tropfen daneben Geht." Der Ork mustert den Gnom, dreht seinen Kopf in richtung Glas und schäzt die entfernung so um die 2 Meter, zusätzlich ist das Glas auf Schulterhöhe des Gnoms. Ein breites Grinsen fährt über das Gesicht des Gastwirts. "200 Goldmünzen sagst du? Gut!" Er holt ein Sack voll Klimpernden Münzen hervor und fängt an 200 Goldmünzen herauszuzählen. Während er die Münzen auf dem Tresen stapelt, klettert der Gnom vom Hocker hinunter und geht zu einem der Tische wo er sich kurz mit einigen Trollen, Orks und einem Tauren unterhällt. Er kommt zurück, klettert wieder auf den Hocker und blickt den Gastwirt an. Dieser war nun fertig mit zählen und spricht: "Na dann leg mal los!" und verfällt wieder in sein abwertendes Grinsen. Der Gnom stellt sich auf den Hocker, ziht seine Hose hinunter und nimmt seinen Schwanz in die Hand. Es ist still um ihn herum, alle blicken ihn an um das Spektakel zu erleben. Er schaut hinunter, hebt dann seinen Kopf und sieht das Glas an. Sein Blick wirkt sehr konzentriert. Er siht wieder zu seinem Schwanz, zum Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas, Schwanz, Glas und lässt auf einmal ein Strahl von sich, der sich mit dem eines Tauren messen könnte. Er bepisst den Tresen, er bepisst die Barhocker, erbepist den Boden, den Boden hinter dem Tresen, sich Selbst, die Gäste , den Ork... aber kein Tropfen landet im Glas. Der Ork steht hinter dem Tresen, jezt triefend nass,  sieht den Gnom mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor sich stehn, wischt sich das Gesicht und lässt ein breites Grinsen über seiner Wiesage erstrahlen. "Du hast nicht einen Tropfen in das Glas gebracht!!" spricht er und fängt an zu gröhnen und zu lachen "Du hast 200 Goldmünzen verloren mein kleiner!!", das Ganze Gasthaus scheint zu lachen. Der Gnom, unbeeindruckt davon, zieht seine Hose wieder nach oben und klettert wieder vom Hocker hinunter. Er geht zum Tisch zu welchem er schon vorher gegangen war, tuschelt wieder ein wenig mit den dort Sitzenden und kommt zurück. Er klettert auf den Barhocker .. und wirft dem Gastwirt ein Grinsen zu. Der Wirt sieht den Gnom verstört an und fragt: "Warum Grinst du? Du hast gerade 200 Goldmünzen verloren!" Worauf der Gnom anfängt zu sprechen. "Mein lieber Gastwirt du kannst deine 200 Goldmünzen gern haben, denn ich habe Vorhin mit deinen Kunden um 600 Goldmünzen gewettet, dass ich auf deine Hocker, ... dein Tresen ... und sogar auf dich pissen werde.. und dass tu deswegen nicht Sauer sein wirst, .. nein , ... du wirst darüber auch noch glücklich sein!!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fliegen 3 Druiden mit Fluggestalt durch die Scherbenwelt. Fliegt der erste runter und kommt mit Blutigen Krallen zurück.,, Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die beiden. Darauf der erste Druide: Seht ihr den Orc da unten?. Ja,sagen die beiden. Genau den hab ich gekillt , sagt der erste. Fliegt der zweite Druide mit Risentempo nach unten. Deine Krallen sind ja voller Blut!", sagen die anderen . Darauf der zweite Druide : Seht ihr den Eber da unten?"- Ja . Genau den gekillt.  Jetzt fliegt der dritte Druide nach unten. Er kommt mit Gebrochenen Flügeln und dem Körper voll Blut mit nem Schneckentempo in die Luft. ,, Was ist denn mit dir Passier? " , sagen die anderen. ,, Seht ihr die Straßenlaterne da unten? " . Ja , antworten die anderen. Darauf der 3. Druide :,, Genau die hab ich nich gesehen ! "
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zwei Untote und ein Orc gehen Zelten. Sie liegen zu dritt in einem Zelt.
Nachts hören Sie plötzlich ein Geräusch und der erste Untote geht hinaus um nachzusehen. Plötzlich machts nen Knall und der Untote kommt mit nem blauen Auge wieder ins Zelt.
Nach kurzer Zeit hören sie wieder das Geräusch und der zweite Untote geht nachsehen. Auch hier plötzlich ein Knall und auch der zweite kommt mit einem blauen Auge ins Zelt zurück.
Nach einiger Zeit hören Sie das Geräusch wieder und diesmal sieht der Orc nach. Er bleibt ne Weile draußen und auf einmal hört man den Knall zweimal und der Orc hat zwei Veilchen. Da sagt der erste Untote zum zweiten: "Ich habs doch gesagt. Der Trottel tritt zweimal auf die Schaufel"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Sitzen ein Ork, eine Nachtelfe, eine Menschen Magierin und ein Zwerg in der Tiefenbahn. Sie durchfahren einen Tunnel - Dunkelheit - Plötzlich ein Geräusch - Klatsch!%§!$!!
Als es wieder hell wird sieht man ganz deutlich den Handabdruck einer weiblichen Hand auf dem Gesicht des Orks. Niemand sagt etwas....
Die Magierin denkt sich: "Hat die widerliche Grünhaut versucht der Elfin an die Wäsche zu gehn und dabei nicht mit ihrer Schnelligkeit gerechtnet, gerechter Lohn!"
Die Nachtelfe denkt sich: "Frevelhafter Ork! Nutzt jede Gelegenheit um die Magierin zu begrapschen. Tja das hat er nun davon."
Der Ork denkt sich: " Grunz, öhhhh jetzt denken bestimmt alle ich wollte die magere Elfe betatschen  grunz..."
Der Zwerg denkt sich: "Hehehe das hat ja gut geplappt! Beim nächsten Tunnel verpass ich ihm noch eine"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ich bin kein Rassist. Elfen sind ja auch keine Rasse...Elfen sind eine Zumutung"
-----------------------------------------------------------
Neulich zelteten 3 Orcs in der nähe SW.
Nach ewiger Langeweile springt einer der Orcs auf und sagt: "so ich geh jetzt ein paar allys erschrecken".
Die beiden anderen Orcs schauten sich an
Nach Minuten des schweigens räuspperte sich einer der Orcs "Ich glaube wir sollten ihn sagen das dies ein PVP-Server ist...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sagt der Sohn zum Vater 
S: Papa ich will auch World of WarCraft spielen!
V: Achja? Na dann spiel doch ich passe mal kurz auf.
S: Wie geht denn das? 
V: Zuerst wählst du eine Rasse.
S: Ok ich nehme ... Eine Nachtelfin !
V: Nein darfst du nicht die sind zu sexy!
S: Mensch?
V: Nein , zu realistisch.
S: Zwerge?
V: Nein sonst wirst du noch Alkoholiker!
S: Gnom?
V: Zu klein und zu klug!
V: Guck mal lieber bei der Horde nach...
S: Ja einen Orc!
V: Nein die sehen scheisse aus und sind Gewalttätig.
S: Untoter?
V: Zu tot.
S: Tauren?
V: Was willst du denn mit ner Kuh?
S: es bleib nurnoch der Troll, und den will ich nich !
V: Die sind eh zu Voodo-haftig.... Ok such dir egal welchen aus ...
S: Ok dann nehm ich einen Untoten!
V: Klar... Was für eine Klasse?
S: Schurke!
V: Zu blutig.
S: .... Krieger?
V: Zu stark .
S: Magier? 
V: Du verbrennst dir bei nem Magier den Finger! Und ausserdem haben sie keine Ahnung von Rüstung tragen .
S: Hexenmeister?
V: Nein die sind soo... ähm... Schattenhaftig! Und ausserdem könne sie mit einem Höheren lvl eine Nicht Jugendfreie Kreatur herbeizaubern... die Succubine.
S: Bleibt nurnoch der Priester und soweit ich weiß kann er fast nur heilen .
V: Gegen den Priester hab ich nix ... mach nur ...
S: Ich wollte aber keinen Priester!
V: Is mir doch scheissegal die anderen können nich so gut heilen!
S: Maaaaammmmiiiiii!
V: okok nimm nen Schurken 
S: Juhu!
 Nach einpaar Tagen ist der Sohn schon lvl 40 ( oO ) 
S: Papa guck mal ich bin lvl 40 geworden!
V: Wie? Wie geht dass denn?
S: Wozu gibts das powerleveling ?!
V: WAAAAAASSS???? Wenn Blizzard dich dabei erwischt können wir nichmehr spielen!
S: Is mir doch scheissegal wollte dich eh nur nerven haha!
V: Du kleiner ******!
S: Maaaaaaaammmaaaaaaa!
V: okok ich nehms zurück!
S: Manmanman ... wenn der da is kann ich ja garnich hier mit der Nachtelfnutte SM spielchen machen !
S: Jetzt mach ich mir nen Pala.... 
V: Nein die machen Keine dmg!
S: Ja und Frauen und Palas ... is das Gleiche beide haben angst das die Blase platzt...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was haben Bäume und Elfen gemeinsam?
In beides gehört ne Axt...

F: Was ist ein toter Elf?
A: Ein guter Anfang!

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Baum und einem Nachtelfen?
Wenn du einen Baum einen Tritt verpasst labert er dich nicht eine Stunde lang zu!

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Pizza und einem Nachtelfen?
Die Pizza gibt’s auch ohne Pilze...

Ein Nachtelf ist wie ein Bündel Schnittlauch.
außen grün und innen hohl  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warum hat die neue elfische Flotte Glasböden in ihren Schiffen?
damit man die alte elfische flotte sehen kann
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Am Flussufer wird eine Zwergenleiche angespült, die in eine drei Zentner schwere Eisenkette eingewickelt ist. Zwei Elfen finden die Leiche.
"Tz tz, diese Zwerge - klauen immer mehr, als sie tragen können."
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Der Orkschamane verhört einen Nachtelf: 
"Wieviel ist 1 plus 2?"
Der Elf sanft: "3."
Der Schamane darauf: "Verbrennt ihn! Er weiß zuviel!!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Zwerg besucht eine vornehme Taverne und bestellt ein Bier. Als der Zwerg das Bier geleert hat betrachtet er verwundert den Untersetzter, zuckt die Schultern und isst ihn auf. Beim nächsten Bier wundert sich der Wirt zwar, legt aber eine neue Scheibe unter das Bier. Als das ein paar mal so gegangen ist bestellt der Zwerg sein nächstes Bier: "Heda, noch eins für mich, diesmal aber ohne Keks."

Treffen sich zwei Zwerge. 
Der eine riecht stark nach Bier.
Fragt der andere: „Sag mal, hast du Restalkohol?"
Sagt der andere: „Betteln kannst du woanders."

Kommt ein Zwerg in die Taverne bei Goldshire und will vergebens das Bier
aus dem Regal nehmen. Das sieht die Menschen Kellnerinn und fragt ihn
daraufhin: "Soll ich dir einen runterholen?", sagt der Zwerg: "Wenn ich
dafür das Bier bekomme..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht ein blinder Mann in eine Kneipe, setzt sich an den Thresen und bestellt ein Bier. Nach einer Weile fragt er: "Hey, wollt ihr mal einen guten Witz über Orks hören?"
Neben ihn ein Räuspern. "Ich bin der Wirt hier, Ork. Der Mann rechts neben dir ist 2 Schritt groß, Ringer und ebenfalls ein Ork, der Mann zu deiner Linken ist 2,05 Schritt groß, Immanspieler und auch Ork. Also ich würde es mir noch einmal überlegen, ob ich den Witz erzähle."
Der Blinde überlegt kurz und erwidert: "Ja, wenn ich ihn dreimal erklären muss, dann lass ich es lieber."
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Mensch und ein Zwerg begegnen sich in Theramore. 
Sagt der Zwerg: "Es stimmt gar nicht, dass wir Zwerge so geizig sind. Mein Onkel hat den Nachbarskindern immer täglich einen Dukaten zugeworfen, bis dann dieses Unglück geschah."
"Welches Unglück?"
"Die Schnur ist gerissen."

Kommt ein Bettler zum Zwerg und fragt: "Gibst Du mir etwas Gold?" 
Antwortet der Zwerg: "Klar, immer zu! Nimm meinen ganzen Schatz und das ganze Geschmeide dazu!" 
Der Bettler, irritiert: "Willst Du mich verarschen?" 
Darauf der Zwerg grinsend: "Und wer hat damit angefangen?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
F: Wie viele Hordler braucht man um ein Schiff zu taufen?
A: 2001
F: Und warum?
A: Eine der die Flasche hält und 2000 die das Schiff werfen!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Zwerg geht auf einer Brücke, zu einer größeren Stadt spazieren. 
Als er über das Geländer blickt, sieht er am Flußufer eine Person, die gerade im Begriff ist, aus dem Fluß zu trinken.
Ruft der Zwerg: "Bist Du verrückt? Das kannst Du doch nicht trinken. Davon wird man krank!"
Die Person blickt auf. Es ist ein Elf: "Was hast Du gesagt?"
Der Zwerg: "Trink langsam, das Wasser ist kalt."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
In eine Taverne in Booty Bay stürzt ein Mensch herein und schreit: "Wer hat mein Pferd von Kopf bis Fuß mit Blut und Honig beschmiert?"
Da steht am hintersten Tisch ein riesiger Oger auf und grunzt: "Öch! Warum?"
Der Mensch wird kreidebleich und stottert: "Ich wollte bloß sagen, dass es getrocknet ist; du kannst es jetzt essen!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Zwerg und nem Trampolin?
Beim Trampolin zieht man die Schuhe aus
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommt ein Gnom in ne Kneipe und schreit:
- Wer hat meinen Schreiter geklaut?
Keine Antwort. Noch nVersuch:
-Wer hat den Schreiter geklaut?
Von keinem ein Reaktion. Der Gnom tobt:
-Wenn mir jetzt nich sofort einer sagt wer meinen Schreiter geklaut hat, 
 dann passiert das gleiche wie damals in Booty Bay!
Da steht ein Taure auf und fragt den Gnom
- Was ist damals in Booty Bay passiert?
Da musste ich heim laufen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommen zwei Gnome in die Bar und sagen: "Zwei Kurze!"
Darauf der Barkeeper: "Das sehe ich, aber was wollt ihr trinken?"
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Woran merkt man dass es dem Priester langweilig ist?
Wenn er Schaden macht...
----------------------------------------------------------
Pala:
- Ich, der heilige Ritter des Lichts werde Euch in der Schlacht gegen das böse Monstrum führen. Wir schlagen auf mein Kommando zum Ruhme des Lichts los.
(zum Krieger
- Dürfte ich dazu den tapferen Recken bitten, den Gegner aufzuhalten, auf das die wilde Bestie den weniger gerüsteten Kämpfern*


----------



## Xentos (10. Februar 2007)

Sind das alle von den ganzen 19 Seiten...?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Februar 2007)

Das mitm neuen Mausrad war eigentlich nicht scherzhaft gemeint...

30-217902-1
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (10. Februar 2007)

so nach dem ich jetzt 2h damit verbracht habe den threat durchzulesen......

hab ich auch noch was lustiges was soweit ich gesehen hab noch nicht gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach hier klicken und fun haben


----------



## MrFlix (10. Februar 2007)

Wieviele leute braucht man um nen pala zu legen? 2, einer macht ihm angst, der andere wartet im Gasthaus

hoffe der war noch nicht da^^


----------



## Xentos (10. Februar 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> so nach dem ich jetzt 2h damit verbracht habe den threat durchzulesen......
> 
> hab ich auch noch was lustiges was soweit ich gesehen hab noch nicht gepostet wurde
> 
> ...



<< Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




MrFlix schrieb:


> Wieviele leute braucht man um nen pala zu legen? 2, einer macht ihm angst, der andere wartet im Gasthaus
> 
> hoffe der war noch nicht da^^




Der war schon mermals da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (11. Februar 2007)

hab noch ein video gefunden dance Wettbewerb zwischen Guild Wars und WOW......

Welche moves findet  ihr besser  entscheidet hier selber.


----------



## ForrestGump (11. Februar 2007)

Geile witze bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForrestGump (12. Februar 2007)

Quellem schrieb:


> warum kann man als Alli erst ab 15uhr in ein schlachtfeld beitretten?
> Weil dann erst die horden kinder von der schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenigstens gehen die horde kinder zur schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (12. Februar 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...



für mich ist der immer noch der absolut beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (12. Februar 2007)

thx für die Mühe der Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt nice


----------



## dimelton (12. Februar 2007)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Wieviele leute braucht man um nen pala zu legen? 2, einer macht ihm angst, der andere wartet im Gasthaus
> 
> hoffe der war noch nicht da^^



nein, keine angst. der wurde erst 152 mal genannt.

die zusammenfassung ist klasse. hälst du die aktuell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (12. Februar 2007)

Saucool habs mir gerade kopiert



Xentos schrieb:


> Sind das alle von den ganzen 19 Seiten...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Word sind bei mir 21 Seiten. Und eure Movies hab ich schon gesehn da wart ihr alle noch lvl 1


----------



## Thyia (15. Februar 2007)

*Noobfilter*
Neulich im Gildenchat:

Könnt ihr mir eben helfen? /who und /gquit sitzen auf der Mauer. /who fällt runter, wer bleibt oben?


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

Thyia schrieb:


> *Noobfilter*
> Neulich im Gildenchat:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir eben helfen? /who und /gquit sitzen auf der Mauer. /who fällt runter, wer bleibt oben?



und wie viel sind drauf reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyia (15. Februar 2007)

Nur einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der wollte angeblich einen Punkt davor schreiben. Aber das glaubt ihm keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Willmasta (15. Februar 2007)

xD, der is geil, denn muss ich gleich auch ma ausprobieren
^^ Kein Witz sondern bei uns ma innem Z'G passiert, sagt der "!Mage!" "Könnt ihr ma schnell bei porten helfen, pls?" und macht ein Portal auf... was dabei raus kam könnt ihr euch ja wohl denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> xD, der is geil, denn muss ich gleich auch ma ausprobieren
> ^^ Kein Witz sondern bei uns ma innem Z'G passiert, sagt der "!Mage!" "Könnt ihr ma schnell bei porten helfen, pls?" und macht ein Portal auf... was dabei raus kam könnt ihr euch ja wohl denken
> 
> 
> ...



hm irgendwie nich ^^

wobei der mage keine hilfe beim Portal brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thyia schrieb:


> Nur einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würd ich auch nich


----------



## dimelton (15. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> hm irgendwie nich ^^
> wobei der mage keine hilfe beim Portal brauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ja eben der witz bei der sache. alle klicken auf das protal und schwupp sind se weg.
kann mal passieren. 
auch schon in bwl erlebt. einer sollte geportet werden und mage macht zum spass portal nach ds auf. schwupp war einer weg und 38 lachen sich kaputt.


----------



## Willmasta (15. Februar 2007)

Edit:Fu, war jemand wieder ma schneller ^^




Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Xyphmon (15. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wobei der mage keine hilfe beim Portal brauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach wirklich?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was geschieht demnach, wenn du auf ein portal des mages klickst?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> das ist ja eben der witz bei der sache. alle klicken auf das protal und schwupp sind se weg.
> kann mal passieren.
> auch schon in bwl erlebt. einer sollte geportet werden und mage macht zum spass portal nach ds auf. schwupp war einer weg und 38 lachen sich kaputt.





Willmasta schrieb:


> kk, anderst formuliert "... und machte ein Portal nach OG auf..." Jetzt begriffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup jetzt hab ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (15. Februar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> xD, der is geil, denn muss ich gleich auch ma ausprobieren
> ^^ Kein Witz sondern bei uns ma innem Z'G passiert, sagt der "!Mage!" "Könnt ihr ma schnell bei porten helfen, pls?" und macht ein Portal auf... was dabei raus kam könnt ihr euch ja wohl denken
> 
> 
> ...



xD, der ist geil, den [mit dem Portal] muss _ich_ unbedingt mal ausprobiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drondos (21. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab übelst viele blondienen witze und könnt sie einfach zu pala witzen machen,des kommt dann auch n bissl blöd^^


mein neuer mega witz: 
Geht ein Pommes in die Wüste und fällt um D
(is der nich zum todlachen)

Also ich hab übelst viele blondienen witze und könnt sie einfach zu pala witzen machen,des kommt dann auch n bissl blöd^^


mein neuer mega witz: 
Geht ein Pommes in die Wüste und fällt um D
(is der nich zum todlachen)

Uppsss sry 2 mal abgeschickt


----------



## Xathras (21. Februar 2007)

wtf?

Ein Kreis ist ein rundes Quadrat. Der Mond ist kleiner als die Erde. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass er soweit weg ist. Siegfried hatte an seinem Körper eine besondere Stelle, die er aber nur der Kriemhild zeigte. Die Erde dreht sich 365 Tage lang jedes Jahr. Alle vier Jahre braucht sie dazu einen Tag länger, und das ausgerechnet immer im Februar. Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht weil es im Februar immer so kalt ist und es deswegen ein bißchen schwerer geht. Dann folgte das Zeitalter der Aufklärung. Da lernten die Leute endlich, dass man sich nicht durch die Biene oder den Storch fortpflanzt, sondern wie man die Kinder selber macht. Meine Schwester ist sehr krank. Sie nimmt jeden Tag eine Pille. Aber sie tut das heimlich, damit sich meine Eltern keine Sorgen machen. Auf dem Standesamt geht es sehr feierlich zu. Während ein älterer Mann im Hintergrund leise orgelte, vollzog der Standesbeamte an meiner Schwester die Ehe. Wenn der Verkehrspolizist die Arme gespreizt hat, will er damit verkünden, dass er gerade keinen fahren läßt. Alle Fische legen Eier. Die russischen sogar Kaviar. Wenn meine Mutter nicht einen Seitensprung gemacht hätte, wäre sie dem Verkehrsunfall zum Opfer gefallen. Aber so kam sie mit einem blauen Auge am Knie davon. Der Tierpark ist toll. Da kann man Tiere sehen, die gibt's gar nicht. Viele Hunde gehen gern ins Wasser. Manche leben sogar immer dort, das sind die Seehunde. Butter wird aus Kühen gemacht. Sonst heißt es Margarine. Eines der nützlichsten Tiere ist das Schwein. Von ihm kann man alles verwenden, das Fleisch von vorn bis hinten, die Haut für Leder, die Borsten für Bürsten und den Namen als Schimpfwort. Die Periode der Königin Elisabeth dauerte 30 Jahre. Es war eine große Demonstration. Der Marktplatz war voller Menschen. In den Nebenstraßen pflanzten sich Männer und Frauen fort. Im Dreißigjährigen Krieg nannte man die besten und stärksten Soldaten Muskeltiere. Dort, wo jetzt die Trümmer ragen, standen einst stolze Burgfräuleins und warteten auf ihre ausgezogenen Ritter. Nachdem die Männer 100 m gekrault hatten wickelten die Frauen ihre 200 m Brust ab.

nun doch noch was "sinnvolles"

letztens in uc
"Schau mal da, da läuft 'ne Leiche um ihr Leben!"


----------



## Talarean (22. Februar 2007)

2 LEute im Chat.

1:Hey """""" DU bist schon seit 4 Stunden am zocken, willst du nicht ma Pause machen?
2:Ja und, sind ja nur 4 STunden oder?
1:ja schon aber... wir haben grade 4 Uhr morgens! Kann es sein das du zu viel WoW Spielst?
2: User ist Away from Keybord: SCHEI?E ICH HAB DOCH NOCH SCHULE!
1: noob... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drondos (22. Februar 2007)

LOL ^^!Also ich würde es schon merken ,wenn es 4 uhr in der früh is und ich am nächsten tag indie schule müsste


----------



## Denji (KdV) (22. Februar 2007)

Ein DMG Pala, is WoW umgepatcht worden oO

Naja ob der so witzig is weis ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tear (22. Februar 2007)

Ein Paladinpaar hat vor miteinander ins Bett zu steigen. Als es endlich etwas mehr zur Sache geht und die feine Paladindame mit ihren Küssen immer tiefer und tiefer körperabwärts vorangeht denkt sich der Mann nur: "Hoffentlich ist sie auf blasen geskillt" ...


----------



## Xathras (1. März 2007)

sticky?


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. März 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> sticky?



Sticky!


----------



## Sartanshexer (2. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



Rofl??????? der is so schlecht das er schon wieder gut is....


----------



## MrFlix (3. März 2007)

Tear schrieb:


> Ein Paladinpaar hat vor miteinander ins Bett zu steigen. Als es endlich etwas mehr zur Sache geht und die feine Paladindame mit ihren Küssen immer tiefer und tiefer körperabwärts vorangeht denkt sich der Mann nur: "Hoffentlich ist sie auf blasen geskillt" ...



loooooooooooooooooooooool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalli (3. März 2007)

Thyia schrieb:


> *Noobfilter*
> Neulich im Gildenchat:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir eben helfen? /who und /gquit sitzen auf der Mauer. /who fällt runter, wer bleibt oben?



rofl der beste gag ever


----------



## Elomar (3. März 2007)

Wieso können 40 Palas nie ony killen? weil die instanz nach äh 4 tagen zurückgesetzt wird?
wie merkt man sich die 11880? 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso können 40 Palas nie ony killen? weil die instanz nach äh 4 tagen zurückgesetzt wird?
wie merkt man sich die 11880? 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (3. März 2007)

wurde nur 15 mal gepostet, keine angst...


----------



## Keyfun (3. März 2007)

> Keine "echten" Witze, aber dennoch spassig:
> Grad gestern erlebt, nachdem ein Kollege von mir und ich von 'nem Priester umgerotzt wurden:
> "Ich hasse diese Priester mit ihren DOTS" - er ist WL


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine stammheilerin: Bäh, die scheißvixher heilen sich >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich glaub das war im kloster... Naja, eigentlich sagt sie das ständig ^^ Ich dann nur: Aber wiklich heiler sind ja so dähmlich xD
Zum glück weiß sie das es nicht böse gemeint ist ^^


----------



## Ambossar (4. März 2007)

Warum können Gnome die Nachrichten von den Tauren erst später lesen?
Die Wörter müssen erst den weg nach unten finden...

ODER:

Warum sind Nachtelfen nicht bei der Horde?
Nachtelfen sind Buschkinder und in der Horde fressen sie die Büsche auf , deswegen is da nur Wüste!


----------



## BigBooster007 (5. März 2007)

So, nach 21 Seiten mit WoW-Witzen ist mein Zwerchfell so gelähmt, dass ich erst mal dienächten 4 Wochen nicht lachen kann! Einfach nur Genial!!!!!


----------



## Squishee (5. März 2007)

Keyfun schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich glaub das war im kloster... Naja, eigentlich sagt sie das ständig ^^ Ich dann nur: Aber wiklich heiler sind ja so *dähmlich* xD
> Zum glück weiß sie das es nicht böse gemeint ist ^^


haha o_O


----------



## Ambushador (5. März 2007)

Kürzlich in IF fragte im Handelskanal ein weiblicher Char, wer so nett
sei, ihre Brust zu verzaubern  


was ist der unterschied zwischen nem kaktus und nem orc??
hüpf mal drauf rum dann weist du es


was waren die letzten worte eines Hunter trainers?? alle pfeile zu mir 


Wer andern einen Gnomen brät,
der hat ein Gnomenbratgerät.... x)

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“
Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

> Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
> Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
> Ich: „Stormwind?“
> Sie: „Ne von H&M“
> ...



Ich LIEBE sowas, wenn man sachen aus WoW ausf RL beziehen kann und dann andere gar keine Ahnung haben, was man meint^^


----------



## Ambushador (5. März 2007)

Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!"
Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!"

Zwergin: "Was seufzt du?"
Zwerg: "Am liebsten Bier! "

Sagt der Elf zum Zwerg: "Ich habe festgestellt, daß Zwerge nur ein Drittel ihres Gehirns verwenden." - "Ach, und was machen sie mit dem anderen Drittel?"


Zwei Zwerge sitzen in einer Kneipe und unterhalten sich...
Zwerg1:"Wußtet du eigentlich das Alkohol elfische Hormone enthält?"
Zwerg2:"Nein, wie kommst du zu dieser Theorie?"
Zwerg1:"Nun je mehr Alkohol man trinkt um so unverständlicher wird die Sprache, man wird hemmungsloser und singt bescheuerte Lieder


Ein gnom, ein taure und ein ork gehen auf einer wiese. plötzlich fängt der gnom an zu lachen. nach 100 metern lacht er immer noch. "sag mal, hast du ihm nen witz erzählt oder warum lacht er so?", fragte der taure den ork. "nö, die grashalme kitzeln ihn an seinem sack."

Was sind zwanzig Orks am Grunde eines Sees festgekettet ?
Ein guter Anfang ...


----------



## Ambushador (5. März 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
> Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
> Ich: „Stormwind?“
> Sie: „Ne von H&M“
> ...



der geht ja noch weiter^^

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Lungodan (5. März 2007)

Welches Spiel kann ein Hexenmeister gar nicht verlieren?
Fear gewinnt >.<


----------



## Flapp (10. März 2007)

ka ob der schon mal dran war aber ich ahbe kb das alles durchzulesen hier 


Was haben ein Mage und ein Teppich gemeinsam???



Beide aus Stoff und liegen immer am Boden !!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (10. März 2007)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Welches Spiel kann ein Hexenmeister gar nicht verlieren?
> Fear gewinnt >.<



Der is geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (10. März 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> der geht ja noch weiter^^
> 
> Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:
> 
> ...


Wie geil!!!! *lach*woher hast du das?


----------



## Seldonus (10. März 2007)

*Palas:*
Palas sind wie Kondome.

Mit ist er sicher,
aber ohne macht'sviel mehr Spaß!

---------------------------

sry, wenn der schon da war, bei1 seiten fall ich ja um!^^


----------



## daLord (10. März 2007)

@gold-9: Möglicherweise hat er den hierher, 13 Seiten davor.



Xathras schrieb:


> das folgende hab ich letztens per E-Mail bekommen, Autor leider unbekannt:
> 
> wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:
> 
> ...


----------



## gold-9 (10. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> @gold-9: Möglicherweise hat er den hierher, 13 Seiten davor.


Aso ok thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binkertell (13. März 2007)

Was ist schwieriger zu machen - Ein Gnom-Schneemann oder ein Ork-Schneemann?

Klar! Orkschneemann - Muss man erst Kopf aushöhlen
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gehen zwei Zwerge an einer Kneipe vorbei....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist ein Elf zwischen zwei Gnomen?
Bildungslücke!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum haben Elfen die langen Ohren? Klar, kann man besser am Garderobenstaender aufhaengen

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ist die schlimmste Waffe der Orks?
Ihre Socken...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Denkt ein Elf...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was tut ein Elf, der auf ein leeres Blatt Papier starrt?

Er studiert seine Rechte.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Letzte Worte eines Schankwirts:
"Kein Bier mehr fuer dich und deinen Zwergenfreund."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zwei Elfen übernachten in Stranglethorn.Mitten in der Nacht schreit der eine plötzlich: "Verdammt, mir hat eben ein Krokolisk ein Bein abgerissen!"
Fragt der andere: "Welches?"
"Das weiss ich doch nicht", jammert das Opfer, "hier sieht doch ein Krokolist wie das andere aus!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist schwarz und sitzt auf dem Baum?
Ein Blutelf nach dem Waldbrand
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Letzte Worte eines Schurken:
Ich schleich mich einfach vorbei...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Ironforge wird ein Elf mit 20 Messerstichen im Ruecken gefunden. Meint der Zwergenwaechter "So einen grausamen Selbstmord hab ich noch nie gesehen"...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zwei Jaeger verirren sich im Wald. Nach einiger Zeit treffen sie auf eine seltsame Faehrte.
Der erste Jaeger streicht sich ueber den Bart und meint: "Muss eine Wolfsspur sein."
Wiederspricht der Andere: "Nein das ist eine Bärenfährte."
"Blödsinn! Eine Wolfspur!"
"Eine Bärenfährte"
"Wolfspur" - "Bärenfährte" - "Wolfspur" - "Bärenfährte" - .....
Zwei Stunden spaeter werden sie von der Postkutsche überfahren.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was passiert, wenn ein Ork sich wäscht?
Er verliert 2000 Rüstungsschutzpunkte!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommt ein Elf in eine Taverne, trägt Batzen Tigermist in seinen Händen und ruft: "Hey Leute, seht doch mal wo ich beinahe hineingetreten wäre!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Elf: Löwenzahnvernichtungsmaschine mit spitzen Ohren
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zwerg zum Elf: "Wusstest du schon, da&#65533; nur Fleischfresser Intelligenz entwickeln können?"
Darauf der Elf: "Wie meinst du denn das?"
Zwerg: "Na wieviel IQ braucht man schon um sich an einen Grashalm anzupirschen?"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Berühmte letzte Worte: Ich hab keine Angst! Was soll mir so ein Gnom schon tun?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Treffen sich zwei Hordler.
Der eine ist Untoter Schurke und der andere hat auch Schulferien.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie nennt man einen Elfen, nachdem er den Zwerg im Grünen am Holzhacken hindern wollte? Halbelf!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was denkt der rote Drache über den Elfen?
Mann, war der lecker
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
er hat den Schwerthieb genommen wie ein mann und vertragen wie ein elf
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drei Gnome sitzen abends gemütlich am Feuer zusammen. Einer der Gnome schaut andächtig auf seine Hände und sagt: Ich habe so kleine Hände, die hat sonst niemand. Das lasse ich mir ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde eintragen. Der zweite Gnom schaut auf seine Füsse und meint: Also ich habe so kleine Füsse, sowas hat sonst niemand. Die lasse ich mir auch eintragen. Daraufhin der dritte Gnom: Und ich habe einen so kleinen Schniedel, den hat sonst niemand auf der Welt. Das lasse ich mir auch eintragen. Am nächsten Tag rennen die drei los um die Rekorde eintragen zu lassen. Der Erste geht ins Büro und kommt nach drei Minuten wieder raus: Alles klar ich habe den Rekord!. Nun geht der Zweite rein und
kommt ebenfalls drei Minuten später raus und erzählt stolz: Haha auch ich habe den Rekord! Schließlich geht der dritte Gnom rein und kommt bereits nach zwei Minuten wieder raus und
sagt:

Verdammte Blutelfen!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ingame Situation:

Level 18er Hunter in IF Yellte "Welche Taste drück ich damit ich alle Taschen auf einmal aufmache?" 
Yell zurück "ALT+F4"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nunja, seit einiger Zeit werden Magierinnen immer nach Wasser+Brot+Roten Tüchern gefragt -> wegen diesem Video

*//MODEDIT JUGENDSCHUTZ!!!*


----------



## kane4life (13. März 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Nachdem es um WoW herum inzwischen schon eine extrem lebhafte Community gibt, kamen mir neulich die ersten reinen Witze zum Spiel unter. Ich meine nicht den Chuck Norris Kram oder Bruce Lee's Bäm - Interview, sondern echt auf den Content bezogene Jokes. Da ich mich bald schlapp gelacht habe, geb ich die hier mal zum besten:
> 
> ...




grossartig......alle 3^^


----------



## Powed (13. März 2007)

Hallo...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




1: Geht ein Zwerg an eine Kneipe vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2: Chuck Norris kann mit dem Paladin schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3: Magier zum Paladin: Erzähle mir einen Witz. Paladin: Ich fange gleich an, will nur kurz ein duell gewinnen. (war der flach hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kazuhi (13. März 2007)

Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?


-Er fault.




Ich weiss ist net der beste, aber der einzige den ich kenne. Hoffe das der noch nicht gepostet wurde.


----------



## Jungwen (14. März 2007)

weiß net ob sie schon waren:
Jahrmarkt: Esst niemals rind mit einem Tauren!
GM zum Jäger: Und mögest du niemals versuchen einen gewandelten Tauren druiden zu zähmen!


----------



## Denji (KdV) (15. März 2007)

LOL 22 Seite Witze da liest man ja Wochen lang dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (16. März 2007)

Toll! Super! Weiter so! Mal sehen, was meine "Kollegen" heute Abend zu Euren geilen Sprüchen sagen^^


----------



## Wakanar (16. März 2007)

Für schrieb:


> LOL 22 Seite Witze da liest man ja Wochen lang dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als Hordi schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber andere Leute können schon schneller lesen. ^^


----------



## Noemi (16. März 2007)

omg

meinst du ernsthaft, dass die spieler unterschielicher fraktionen im rl sachen besser oder schlechter können?!
es gibt ja auch genügend leute die beide fraktionen spielen bzw. gespielt haben...wenn man dann grade seinen ally mehr zockt, kann man auf einmal schneller lesen, als wenn man seinen hordler zockt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wusste ich noch gar net...


----------



## Dalinga (16. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> wusste ich noch gar net...



Auch du kannst noch etwas lernen ^^


----------



## Maniela (16. März 2007)

Kein wow Spieler:
Hey hast du schon gehört der Papst ist tot. 
wow Spieler : 
Ach was krass, und was hat er gedroppt?


----------



## Nimbrod (16. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:
			
		

> omg
> 
> meinst du ernsthaft, dass die spieler unterschielicher fraktionen im rl sachen besser oder schlechter können?!
> es gibt ja auch genügend leute die beide fraktionen spielen bzw. gespielt haben...wenn man dann grade seinen ally mehr zockt, kann man auf einmal schneller lesen, als wenn man seinen hordler zockt?
> ...



reg dich nicht über das dicke Monnkin auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (16. März 2007)

Wakanar schrieb:


> Als Hordi schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL bist du witzig! ich spiele beide fraktionen und du bist bistimmt son dummer Farmbot. Sowas sagen keine 70ger.(nur dumme)

Hab den gerade gefunden wenns den schon gab dann sry^^

Zwei Untote und ein Taure gehen Zelten. Sie liegen zu dritt in einem Zelt.
Nachts hören Sie plötzlich ein Geräusch und der erste Untote geht hinaus um nachzusehen. Plötzlich machts nen Knall und der Untote kommt mit nem blauen Auge wieder ins Zelt.
Nach kurzer Zeit hören sie wieder das Geräusch und der zweite Untote geht nachsehen. Auch hier plötzlich ein Knall und auch der zweite kommt mit einem blauen Auge ins Zelt zurück.
Nach einiger Zeit hören Sie das Geräusch wieder und diesmal sieht der Taure nach. Er bleibt ne Weile draußen und auf einmal hört man den Knall zweimal und der Taure hat zwei Veilchen. Da sagt der erste Untote zum zweiten: "Ich habs doch gesagt. Der Trottel tritt zweimal auf die Schaufel"


----------



## saphyroth (16. März 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> LOL bist du witzig! ich spiele beide fraktionen und du bist bistimmt son dummer Farmbot. Sowas sagen keine 70ger.(nur dumme)



lol da sagt einer das es kein untercshied macht welche klasse man in wow spielt und dann behaupted er lvl 70er sin inteligenter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja nice bis jettzviele witze manche sogar nur 1mal


----------



## wuselman (16. März 2007)

Zwei Orks schlendern durch Durotar.

Da sagt der eine: "Woher hast du so ein tolles Fahrrad?"

Darauf der Andere: "Als ich gestern ganz in Gedanken versunken spazieren 
ging fuhr eine hübsche Orkfrau mit diesem Fahrrad. Als sie mich sah, warf sie 
das Rad zur Seite, riss sich die Kleider vom Leib und schrie: "Nimm dir was du willst!"".

Der erste Ork nickte zustimmend: "Gute Wahl, die Kleider hätten vermutlich nicht gepasst!"


----------



## gold-9 (16. März 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> lol da sagt einer das es kein untercshied macht welche klasse man in wow spielt und dann behaupted er lvl 70er sin inteligenter^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was bist du denn für einer?
Bestimmt so einer der im Dämmerwald die low lv Allis killt weil er angst for den großen hat!
Und einer der selbst ein 70ger hoch gespielt hat und ein wenig klug ist macht so was nicht!
Das ist einTehma für dich!




wuselman schrieb:


> Zwei Orks schlendern durch Durotar.
> 
> Da sagt der eine: "Woher hast du so ein tolles Fahrrad?"
> 
> ...


LOL der is gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2007)

Lasst die Flamereien, sonst gibts Verwarnungen und Temporärbanns :>


----------



## Tobi_frag (17. März 2007)

Ist kein witz aber ich finds witzig

war in einer ini und wir waren TS ...da sagt eine frau : " ahh hilfe cih wurde in die möpse gefeart"
wir konnten nimemr vor lachn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : bin müde und hab bissl bier drauf..^^


----------



## VAIOFRESH (19. März 2007)

WAS HABT IHR ALLE GEGEN PALAS??? und wieso sagt ihr die machen keinoder kaum damage??? ist das echt so oder was???


----------



## Raefael (19. März 2007)

Tobi_frag schrieb:


> Ist kein witz aber ich finds witzig
> 
> war in einer ini und wir waren TS ...da sagt eine frau : " ahh hilfe cih wurde in die möpse gefeart"
> wir konnten nimemr vor lachn
> ...


Hehe,
das kann ich nachvollziehen.
Vor allem früh morgens/spät nachts, kommen des öfteren mal solche unfreiwilligen Kalauer zusammen.
Bin schon des öfteren vor Lachen halb vom Stuhl gefallen.

"Rafa, warum attackst Du nicht? Sorry kann nichts sehen, hab noch Tränen in den Augen vor lachen".

//Rafa



VAIOFRESH schrieb:


> WAS HABT IHR ALLE GEGEN PALAS??? und wieso sagt ihr die machen keinoder kaum damage??? ist das echt so oder was???


Tja man mag sie oder man mag sie nicht, bin mir da auch noch nicht so ganz sicher. Was auf Horde Seite aber eindeutig an der Rasse liegt.

Das sie keinen Schaden machen, hält sich hartnäckig und war zwischendurch auch mal so. Inzwischen sind sie wieder ernst zu nehmende Gegner. Paladine machen zwar nicht den über "roxxor, pownor" Schaden, aber bei dieser Klasse machts halt die Kombination der Fähigkeiten.

//Rafa


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

Treffen sich 2 wow-zogger in teamspeak.
der eine sagt traurig: Mein Opa ist gestorben
fragt der andere: und was hatt er gedroppt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (19. März 2007)

W@RH@M€R91 schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 wow-zogger in teamspeak.
> der eine sagt traurig: Mein Opa ist gestorben
> fragt der andere: und was hatt er gedroppt
> 
> ...



1. Nicht Lustig
2. Xte Abwandlung vom "Der Papst ist tot!"

<DND>Magier:<DND> es tut mir leider Leid aber Brunnen ist versiegt und den Bäcker ist erschoßen worden.


----------



## GelbeRose (19. März 2007)

W@RH@M€R91 schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 wow-zogger in teamspeak.
> der eine sagt traurig: Mein Opa ist gestorben
> fragt der andere: und was hatt er gedroppt
> 
> ...



Achtung! jetzt bekommst du gleich zu hören, daß das schon gepostet wurde (nur das der papst der opa war)!


----------



## Nimbrod (19. März 2007)

siehe oben Rose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (19. März 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> siehe oben Rose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grins - dein text war wohl kürzer^^


----------



## Ambushador (20. März 2007)

-.- postet doch ma witze anstatt die ganze zeit zu flennen welcher witz nicht lustig ist oder schon gepostet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drei Gnome sitzen abends gemütlich am Feuer zusammen. Einer der Gnome schaut andächtig auf seine Hände und sagt: Ich habe so kleine Hände, die hat sonst niemand. Das lasse ich mir ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde eintragen. Der zweite Gnom schaut auf seine Füsse und meint: Also ich habe so kleine Füsse, sowas hat sonst niemand. Die lasse ich mir auch eintragen. Daraufhin der dritte Gnom: Und ich habe einen so kleinen Schniedel, den hat sonst niemand auf der Welt. Das lasse ich mir auch eintragen. Am nächsten Tag rennen die drei los um die Rekorde eintragen zu lassen. Der Erste geht ins Büro und kommt nach drei Minuten wieder raus: Alles klar ich habe den Rekord!. Nun geht der Zweite rein und
kommt ebenfalls drei Minuten später raus und erzählt stolz: Haha auch ich habe den Rekord! Schließlich geht der dritte Gnom rein und kommt bereits nach zwei Minuten wieder raus und
sagt:

Verdammte Blutelfen!


----------



## GelbeRose (20. März 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> -.- postet doch ma witze anstatt die ganze zeit zu flennen welcher witz nicht lustig ist oder schon gepostet wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grins^^ ist das so? dann such ich mir doch lieber nen gnome^^


----------



## Ambushador (20. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:






"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"









(evtl schon gepostet worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimbrod (20. März 2007)

ja wurde  ist abe rtrozdem lustig ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (20. März 2007)

echt ne geile annmache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi_frag (20. März 2007)

Um ein Vollberechtigtes Mitgleid einer Schafherde zu sein muss man vorallem ein Schaf sein.


----------



## Otakulos (20. März 2007)

Naja dabei kann dir ein Magier helfen ^^


----------



## Ambushador (20. März 2007)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler?
Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück.
Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.
__________________


----------



## Squishee (20. März 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler?
> Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück.
> Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.
> __________________



haha, selten so gelacht


----------



## GumGum (22. März 2007)

Woran erkennt man einen WoW-Süchtigen?
...
Er fragt den Briefträger woher er die Quests hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DDRjugend (23. März 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




mal ehrlich bisher der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nochmal ein paar der schlechtesten witze:




*-*Treffen sich 2 Tauren auf einer Wiese 
sagt der eine zu dem anderen : Muh . sagt die andere :Hey das wollt ich auch gerade sagen 




*-*Eine alte häßliche Hexe kommt zum Schönheits chirurgen.
" Können Sie bei mir vielleicht auch einige Eingriffe vornehmen?"
Der Arzt betrachtet sie.
" Leider nein, Enthauptungen sind in unserem Land verboten."



*
-*Wie versteckt sich ein Taure im Kirschbaum? Er malt seine Hufe rot an!



*
-*Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barman "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?" 



*
-*Ein Goblin kommt mitten im Winter an einen Teich, und da sitzt ein Orc an einem Loch im Eis und angelt. Der Goblin bemerkt, dass der Orc eine dicke Backe hat, und versucht sich bei ihm einzuschmeicheln: "Hauerschmerzen sind echte Scheiße, nicht?"
"Quatsch", grunzt der Orc, "irgendwie muss ich die Regenwürmer ja auftauen."




*-"*Vor der Undercity Analphabeten-Schule stehen eine Menge Hordler. An der Tür ist ein Zettel, auf dem steht: `Unterrricht fällt heute aus`."

(den letzden 2x lesen!!! wenn mans kann)^^




*-*Sitzen ein Ork, eine Nachtelfe, eine Menschen Magierin und ein Zwerg im Zug. Sie durchfahren einen Tunnel - Dunkelheit - Plötzlich ein Geräusch - Klatsch!%§!$!!
Als es wieder hell wird sieht man ganz deutlich den Handabdruck einer weiblichen Hand auf dem Gesicht des Orks. Niemand sagt etwas....
Die Magierin denkt sich: "Hat die widerliche Grünhaut versucht der Elfin an die Wäsche zu gehn und dabei nicht mit ihrer Schnelligkeit gerechtnet, gerechter Lohn!"
Die Nachtelfe denkt sich: "Frevelhafter Ork! Nutzt jede Gelegenheit um die Magierin zu begrapschen. Tja das hat er nun davon."
Der Ork denkt sich: " Oink, quiek, grunz, öhhhh jetzt denken bestimmt alle ich wollte die magere Elfe betatschen öhhhh, quiek, grunz..."
Der Zwerg denkt sich: "Hehehe das hat ja gut geplappt! Beim nächsten Tunnel verpass ich ihm noch eine "



-Wieviele Elfen brauch man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

7: 
4 Hochelfen, die für das Elmentare Gleichgewicht sorgen.
2 Waldelfen, die sagen, dass früher alles besser war.
1 Blutelf, der dagegen ist. 



-Irgendwo in einer Kneipe in Rachet...
Eine Gruppe Orc-Warriors sitzen beisammen als plötzlich ein kleiner Goblin namens Mygil auftaucht und beginnt sie vollzulabern.
Einer der Orcs erbarmt sich dann seiner und fragt: "Was willlst du überhaupt, Kleiner?"
Der Goblin grinst dreckig und meint: "Ich möchte dir eine Wette vorschlagen!"
Der Orc, der sich für mächtig hält, stimmt zu.
"Erzähl mal, Kleiner?"
"Siehst du den Tauren da hinten?", fragt er den Orc. Der dreht sich um und sieht eine mächtigen Tauren-Schamanen grimmig in der Ecke stehen. Er nickt.
Der Goblin spricht weiter: "Pass auf, ich wette um 50 Goldmünzen, dass ich den Tauren zum Lachen bringe!"
Der Orc schaut ersteinmal verdutzt und fängt dann fürchterlich an zu lachen. "Klar, die Wette halte ich. Ich kenn den Tauren, der lacht eigentlich nie!"
Mygil grinst und keift ein "Abgemacht" und watschelt zu dem Tauren hin. 
Die anwesenden Orc-Warriors schauen verdutzt und warten eigentlich nur darauf, dass der Tauren den nervenden Goblin zerquetscht wird. Der Goblin tuschelt ein paar Sekunden mit dem Tauren und dieser fängt unplötzlich an zu lachen.
Mehr als zufrieden geht der Goblin zurück zu den Orcs und hohlt sich sein Gold ab.
"Tja", meint der grüne Giftzwerg, "und nun wette ich 100 Goldstücke, dass ich ihn zum weinen bringe!"
Die Orcs sind endrüstet und halten mit, hat dieser Tauren doch noch nie derallei Gefühlsregungen gezeigt...
Also watschelt der Goblin wieder zum Tauren und dieser fängt auch fast sofort an zu weinen.
Die Orcs, nun um insgesamt 150 Goldstücke ärmer, sind völlig perplext und ihr Anführer fragt de Goblin:
"Hey, Kleiner, wie hast du das denn hinbekommen, hä?"
Der Kleine grinst verräterisch.
"Tja, beim ersten mal habe ich gemeint mein Schwanz sei länger als seiner und beim zweiten Mal haben wir verglichen..."





Mfg euer DDR


----------



## Mautor (27. März 2007)

Blutelfenfrauen sind wie Bäume
ihr kopf aus hartholz 
ihr busen aus süssholz 
ihre beine aus sperrholz 
und dazwischen der lagerplatz fürs langholz


----------



## kane4life (27. März 2007)

Mautor schrieb:


> Blutelfenfrauen sind wie Bäume
> ihr kopf aus hartholz
> ihr busen aus süssholz
> ihre beine aus sperrholz
> und dazwischen der lagerplatz fürs langholz




der is hart^^


----------



## GelbeRose (27. März 2007)

Mautor schrieb:


> Blutelfenfrauen sind wie Bäume
> ihr kopf aus hartholz
> ihr busen aus süssholz
> ihre beine aus sperrholz
> und dazwischen der lagerplatz fürs langholz



Sind Bäume nicht zum Fällen da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ansonsten: funny


----------



## Len (27. März 2007)

Atomrofl @ blutelfenweibchen witz.
Ders ma geil schweinisch :}


----------



## schmupel (28. März 2007)

Treffen sich zwei jäger. Beide kritisch

Den fand ich richtig lustig als ich den zum erstenmal im chat gelesen hab (ich weis der ist alt)

Was immer wieder lustig ist wenn jemand im ts sagt "lol der hat rofl gesagt" (gesagt kommt das viel geiler als gelesen) 

Die pala witze find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

Gibt noch paar lustige drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kapier den nicht 


> Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen. Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"



Kann mir den jemand erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Lakmaran (28. März 2007)

Kicker -> aka "Töggelichaschte"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

achsoooo^^ hehe.. thx (han zersch gmeint kicker=schanze zum boarde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Len (28. März 2007)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> Kicker -> aka "Töggelichaschte"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL is das geil .. ich hab zwar null Plan wie man das korrekt ausspricht, aber allein es nur zu lesen rult :}


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

Schweizerdeutsch 4 The Win!!111 Noch was Chuchichästli oder Fudibutzä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (28. März 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Schweizerdeutsch 4 The Win!!111 Noch was Chuchichästli oder Fudibutzä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JA! Bitte! aber nur mit erklärung (nicht das wir das benutzen und...)^^


----------



## Whitesun (28. März 2007)

Also, ich weiß nicht, ob der Witz schon gefallen ist, aber er ist mein absoluter Liebling:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Treffen sich 2 WoW-Spieler. Sagt der Eine zum Anderen: "Du, hast Du schon gehört? der Papst ist tot!!". Darauf der Andere: "Und was hat er gedroppt?"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets, Eure Whity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakmaran (28. März 2007)

GelbeRose schrieb:


> JA! Bitte! aber nur mit erklärung (nicht das wir das benutzen und...)^^



Deutsche die versuchen Schweizerdeutsch zu sprechen, kommen mir meist sehr komisch vor... irgendwie tönt immer alles total falsch. Ich weiss wir Schweizer sprechen auch nicht "gutes" Deutsch, aber ist halt ne Fremdsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Antworten gibts nur per PM, da das Ganze schon genug Offtopic war...


----------



## Len (28. März 2007)

Zwar Offtopic.. aber generell klingel die schön-sprechenden Deutschen immer kaque, wenn se in nem andren Dialekt sprechen xD


----------



## Mautor (28. März 2007)

eigentlich ist das n witz forum aber ..............
schwizer sind doch scho cul ha^^
voralem dia us graubünda^^


----------



## Squishee (28. März 2007)

Mautor schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das n witz forum aber ..............
> schwizer sind doch scho cul ha^^
> *voralem dia us graubünda^^*


Definitiv nicht >.<


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

nö nö die us Züri


----------



## Nerak (28. März 2007)

Waagh!
Hört auf damit ~.~
Mir tun die Augen weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (5. April 2007)

is vllt jetz net so auf wow bezogen, aber es war halt im gilden chat:

ich nehm jetz mal net die richtigen namen, sondern mal x y und z...

X: Y?
Z: stinkt

war aber nur fc xD


oder mal eine aus meienr alten gilde (is schon was her):
"grad nen 68er gelegt ..die nutte dachte ich bin futter, da lag sie im dreck und ich lache über die"
ich konnt net mehr vor lachen als ich das gelesen hab...aber vllt isses ja auch nur lustig, wenn man die person n bissl kennt

oder auch eher kläglich: der lvl 7 (!) schurke, der 1 g zum reppen haben wollte =/


----------



## bereitsverwendet (5. April 2007)

Ragnaros has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Ragnaros] So, Tag zusammen. Das war doch mal ein netter Abend. 
[Geddon] "Nett"? LOL. Wie Buchstabiert man Farmstatus? G - A - Doppel R - ROFL 
[Garr] Was willst Du denn, Du Adventskranzkerze 
[Major Domo] Hallo... nicht gleich wieder rummotzen. Team Spirit, sag ich mal 
[Golemagg] Ist doch wahr. Garr platzt weg und der Bombenschmeisser war auch schon bei 50%. So geht das nicht mehr lange gut. 
[Geddon] Pfft, die hau ich weg. 
[Ragnaros] Ja ja Geddon.. Was war denn los bei Dir Garr? 
[Garr] Na Chaos. Was ist denn das für ne Truppe? Erst turnt die kleine Rothaarige da rum und wenn man sie angreift, ist sie plötzlich im Eisblock und immun gegen alles. Und trotzdem kommt die ganze Truppe an um die zu retten. Die sind doch total verplant 
[Major Domo] Das machen die absichtlich. Das nennt man Taktik 
[Garr] Meinst Du? 
[Gehennas] Sag mal, teilst Du Dir eigentlich ein Gehirn mit Deinen acht Adds? 
[Lucifron] ROFL 
[Major Domo] Erklär ich Dir nachher, Garr. Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal sowas Taktisches versuchen. Ich hab da neulich mit nem Typen aus HDW gesprochen... 
[Magmadar] Ey, mit was für Leuten verbringst Du eigentlich Deine Freizeit? 
[Sulfuron] Na, da kann Domo nochmal den %@$%en markieren... 
[Major Domo] Das tut doch jetzt nichts zur Sache. Jedenfalls hat der erzählt, sie haben mal ausprobiert, einfach die Krieger zu ignorieren und erstmal die ganzen Zauberer und Heiler umzuhauen. Soll super funktioniert haben. 
[Ragnaros] Quatsch. In HDW vielleicht. Wir machen das weiter genau so, wie's im Guide steht. Erst der Maintank, dann der Rest. Hat doch bisher ganz gut geklappt 
[Magmadar] Genau. Ausserdem macht mich das rasend, wenn dieser Shikuru immer mit seinem Rüstung-zerreissen-Scheiß ankommt. 
[Sulfuron] Hat zumindest gereicht, dass ich hier die totale Langeweile schiebe. Für Donnerstag meld ich mich jedenfalls schon mal krank 
[Lucifron] Donnerstag könnt ihr Euch alle frei nehmen. Morgen patchen sie endlich dieses scheiß Decursive raus. Dann bin ich aber mal so richtig Imba 
[Gehennas] Nee, lass sie lieber zu mir kommen. Das rockt bestimmt. 
[Shazzrah] Dann mal auf ein ruhiges Restjahr. Ohne den ganzen Addon-Dreck müssen am Donnerstag bloß die Trashies ran. Geddon stellt vorn wieder zwei Feuerlords auf und wir machen nen schönen Zug durch die Gemeinde. 
[Golemagg] Stimmt das echt, dass bei denen dann nix mehr geht? 
[Ragnaros] Quatsch. Das ist alles noch nicht raus. Und sebst wenn - wer weiß, was passiert, wenn die sich mal konzentrieren. Jedenfalls sind am Donnerstag wieder alle pünktlich da. Und diesmal meine ich pünktlich! Übrigens nochmal Gratz an Gehennas. Schöner Wipe zum Einstieg, beim zweiten Versuch war halt n bisschen Pech dabei. 
[Gehennas] Yo, danke. Ist aber auch schwer. Der Zweite lief eigentlich auch ganz gut - hab den Tank schön zu mir runter gezogen und da beschäftigt, aber dann muß auch mal n bisschen Add-Unterstützung kommen. Ein Lavawoger hätte wahrscheinlich gereicht. 
[Garr] Was soll ich denn machen, wenn die vorher alles weghauen - ich hatte keinen mehr da unten 
[Major Domo] Ist doch kein Vorwurf. Wir tun doch alle, was wir können 
[Golemagg] ...nur ist das bei Dir nicht sonderlich viel Smile 
[Ragnaros] Ist gut jetzt. Die Woche war doch ganz ok. Jetzt sehen wir mal zu, dass wir die Hütte wieder in Ordnung bringen, damit am Donnerstag wieder alles wie neu ist. Mit Aufräumen sind diese Woche Shazzrah, Domo und Garr dran. Der Rest geht morgen bitte Lavakerne farmen, da haben wir kaum noch welche. 
[Garr] Nee, ich kann echt nicht. Ich muß jedesmal die acht Adds wieder zusammenbauen - die fliegen ja immer in tausend Stücke. 
[Major Domo] Ich hab Dir schon hundertmal gesagt: Beschrifte die Teile mit nem schwarzen Filzer, das merkt hier unten kein Mensch und hinterher geht's schneller. 
[Ragnaros] Ok, dann übernimmt Sulfuron die Schicht von Garr. Zur Strafe dafür, dass er heute zu spät war 
[Sulfuron] Ja toll... ist ja hier wie im Kindergarten - bloß weil der seine Steindinger verbummelt 

server shutdown in 30 Minutes 

[Ragnaros] Na super. Wartungsfenster und wir sind wieder die letzten in der Kantine. Bloß weil immer ewig palavert wird. Wenn die Lachsschnittchen diese Woche wieder alle sind, lernt ihr mich kennen... 

Ragnaros has left Channel Molten Core 


Magmadar has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Magmadar] Hi - und eins gleich mal vorweg: MOWL! 
[Golemagg] Was' los? Hat die Abteilung "Nase im Dreck" schlechte Laune? 
[Sulfuron] Ey Maggi, ging die Stoppuhr nach? 
[Magmadar] Klar, hinten stehen und große Klappe haben, das könnt ihr gut. Stellt ihr Euch doch hier hin mit den ganzen kaputten Addons. Und bei denen ging natürlich alles. 
[Ragnaros] Bei denen ging alles? Soweit ich gesehen hab, hatte die Hälfte kaputte Versionen drauf. Und die Hälfte waren bloß 15 Männchen. 30 Nasen mit zwei Priestern legen Dich im ersten Versuch - wie soll man das nennen? 
[Major Domo] Lass uns mal sagen "suboptimal". Mann kann bestimmt vieles verbessern, aber wir dürfen jetzt nicht die Nerven verlieren 
[Lucifron] Eben. Ich hatte doch nen schönen Wipe. Und habt ihr gesehen, wie ich am Ende noch diesen Magier, diesen Cortadings übernommen hab? Ein paar Sekunden, und ich hätte den als drittes Add in der Gruppe gehabt. 
[Shazzrah] Eher wächst Dir n dritter Arm. 
[Major Domo] Gehennas hat sie auch gewiped. Man darf jetzt wirklich nicht alles schlecht reden. 
[Ragnaros] Gehennas hat sie gewiped, weil einer von den Trotteln nen Woger gezogen hat. Beim zweiten mal hat nicht mal das geholfen. Das muss man nicht schlecht reden, das war schlecht. Und zwar richtig. 
[Garr] Das find ich aber auch. Ich hab schon gedacht, ich muß auch noch ran. 
[Geddon] Ach, lasst die mal zu mir kommen, dann kommen sie nicht mehr auf dumme Gedanken. 
[Ragnaros] Wenn ich einen mit ner großen Klappe brauche, ruf ich Dich wieder an Geddon. Leute, das ist hier ne 40er Instanz. Wenn hier 30 Figuren rein maschieren, müssen die weinend wieder rausrennen. Und zwar nach ner halben Stunde. 
[Major Domo] Also, als sie diesen Helpy reingeportet haben, waren's 31. Mann muss echt nicht alles schlecht reden. 
[Ragnaros] Halt den Rand! Oder noch besser: Hast Du nicht irgend nen Stammtisch mit Deinen Kumpels aus HDW, oder sowas? 
[Major Domo] Bitte, dann zerfleischt Euch doch. 

Major Domo has left Channel Molten Core 

[Sulfuron] Zweckoptimismus has left Channel Molten Core 
[Magmadar] Der kann einem aber auch auf den Keks gehen. 
[Sulfuron] Jetzt heult er sich bestimmt in UBRS aus 
[Ragnaros] Haben jetzt alle ihren Senf dazu gegeben? Dann will ich Euch mal was sagen, Leute: Ende des Jahres kommt das Addon. Wenn wir dann kein Upgrade kriegen, farmen uns hier die Lvl 70er solo ab. Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. Aber Upgrade gibt's nicht, wenn wir uns hier wie die Pappkameraden umlegen lassen. Neben Eurem Kopf steht "??" - Und das ist nicht die Abkürzung für "was soll ich bloß machen, wenn Shikuru mich tankt??". 
[Sulfuron] Ich dachte, das steht für "wieso hab ich so alberne Lorbeerblätter rund um mein Foto??" 
[Ragnaros] Noch so'n Spruch und Du kannst wirklich Deine eigenen Hände droppen, wenn's soweit ist. 
[Golemagg] Raggi, nu komm mal wieder runter. War'n Scheißtag, gleich am ersten Tag drei Leute verloren ist doof, klar, aber wenn die Samstag euphorisch hier reinstürmen und bei Garr und Geddon ordentlich auf die Fresse kriegen, sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. 
[Ragnaros] Ach, komm mir doch nicht mit Domos Durchhalteparolen. Ich hab so echt kein Bock mehr. Da geb' ich lieber die Luci für die BWL-Jungs 
[Lucifron] Das hab ich gehört! 
[Shazzrah] Mal was anderes: Wenn wir n Upgrade wollen, warum machen wir das nicht wie Ony? Die läßt sich seit Monaten von irgendwelchen Twinktruppen downkloppen und - bums - kriegt sie im Patch ihr Feueratem-Zeugs gebufft. Hab ich zumindest gehört. 
[Golemagg] Stimmt. Hab ich auch gehört. Die rockt jetzt wohl so richtig. 
[Ragnaros] Quatsch. Ony ist ne alte Tratschtante. Das Gerücht hat sie wahrscheinlich selbst in die Welt gesetzt. Und da will ich nix von hören. 
[Sulfuron] Vorsicht, das Thema liegt dem Chef nicht. 
[Garr] Hä? Wieso? 
[Sulfuron] Der Chef redet nicht gern über Madame Onyxia... alte Zeiten )) 
[Golemagg] Ach... 
[Ragnaros] Also jedenfalls fand ich das heute im Ansatz schon ganz gut mit den Woger-Adds bei Geddon. Das sollten wir weiter verfolgen. Wenn einer in Schwierigkeiten ist, müssen die anderen sehen, dass sie mit ihren Trashmobs aushelfen. Am Samstag konzentrieren sich bitte alle ein bisschen, und die, die frei haben, bitte trainieren. Ich muß jetzt los. Bis Samstag. 

Ragnaros has left Channel Molten Core 

[Sulfuron] Kommt noch jemand mit in die BRT-Bar, Geschichten aus alten Zeiten erzählen? 
[Golemagg] Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst )) 
echo $bugs in WoW removed | grep WoW >/dev/null 




Ragnaros has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Ragnaros] Morgen zusammen. Na, alle frisch und munter? 
[Gehennas] Äh, darf ich mal fragen, was hier los ist? Ich dachte ich hätte n freies Wochenende. 
[Golemagg] Die Instanz wurde resettet 
[Major Domo] Warum wurde die Instanz resettet? 
[Sulfuron] Die Frage hab ich heut schon mal gelesen ^^ 
[Ragnaros] Da gibt's gar nicht viel zu fragen: Das Debakel vom Donnerstag könenn wir so nicht stehen lassen. Und damit jeder nochmal üben kann machen wir heute alles nochmal von vorn. 
[Lucifron] Iiih, das geht nicht. Ich hab mich doch schon für Samstags zum Fitnesstraining angemeldet - Bauch, Beine, Po. 
[Shazzrah] Wofür machst Du bitte "Beine"?? 
[Lucifron] Na ja, bei dem Teil mach ich immer Pause. 
[Gehennas] Ist aber echt wahr. So kann man nicht planen. Ich hab auch schon was vor. 
[Sulfuron] Auch Bauch, Pause, Po? 
[Gehennas] Quatsch 
[Sulfuron] Ich hätte drauf gewettet. Fällt ja schon auf, dass gewisse Naga-Täubchen neuerdings immer gleichzeitig Feierabend machen 
[Lucifron] Was willst Du denn damit andeuten? Nur weil Du keine Freunde hast stänkerst Du hier rum... 
[Geddon] Könenn wir mal zum Thema zurückkommen? Soll das jetzt immer so laufen? Dann krieg ich ja erst wieder zu Weihnachten nen Raid zum spielen. 
[Garr] Genau, dann vergammeln wir hier 
[Golemagg]Du nicht Garr, Du weißt doch: No moss grows on a rolling stone 
[Garr] Hä? 
[Ragnaros] Schön, dass alle so fröhlich und motviert sind. Und keine Panik. Wenn alle sich mal ordentlich am Riemen reissen, dann machen wir ab nächste Woche weiter wie gehabt. Und nu alle auf die Positionen - und guckt nochmal Eure Trashmobs durch, ob alle da sind. 
[Shazzrah] Wo is'n eigentlich Magma? 
[Magmadar] Bin ja da. Hab bloß nen Schädel wie Omma und muß noch drei Hundepacks spawnen. Gut, dass ich das nachher alles an Shiku abreagieren kann... 
[Lucifron] Na ja, ich geh dann nochmal kurz an die frische Luft 

Lucifron has left Channel Molten Core 
Gehennas has left Channel Molten Core 

[Sulfuron] ^^ 


Ragnaros has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Ragnaros] Moin zusammen 
[Major Domo] Moin Chef 
[Shazzrah] Moin, schon was neues wegen gestern? 
[Ragnaros] Nö, nix. 
[Shazzrah] Ich mein, es war doch Donnerstag - und keiner da. Was ist da bloß los. 
[Geddon] Jo, langweilig... Lucifron, spam mal was 
[Lucifron] Nee, mir ist das irgendiwe zu unheimlich. Was ist da bloß los. Denen wird doch nix zugestoßen sein? 
[Gehennas] Was soll denen zustoßen? Auf dem Weg von Kargath zum Blackrock vom Mount gefallen? 
[Magmadar] Vielleicht sollte einer mal nachschauen, was da draussen los ist. 
[Sulfuron] Super Idee. Magmadar schleicht mal nach Orgrimmar und fragt, warum MC Elite nicht mehr kommt... aber achte darauf, dass Dich keiner sieht ^^. 
[Golemagg] Ich hab sowas gehört, dass ein paar von denen wohl gestern in Zul waren. 
[Sulfuron] WTF? Was soll denn der Scheiß? Raggi, Du mußt mal mit Hakkar reden. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass die Pfeifen uns hier die Leute abwerben! 
[Ragnaros] Ja ruhig. Ich glaub nicht, dass das was ernstes ist. 
[Shazzrah] Was machen wir eigentlich, wenn die gar nicht mehr wiederkommen? 
[Major Domo] Tja, dann kriegen wir wohl ne neue Gruppe 
[Lucifron] Waaah? Bitte nicht - am Ende noch ne Ally-Gruppe. Mit so fisseligen Gnomen... dann kann man wieder nur mit Lesebrille kämpfen, damit man keinen übersieht 
[Sulfron] Sofern es überhaupt noch ne Gruppe gibt, die frei ist. Sonst stehen wir auf der Straße. 
[Geddon] oO 
[Shazzrah] Oh Gott... In Strat und Scholo haben sie ja auch schon wieder Mobs vor die Tür gesetzt. In den östlichen Pestländern sind schon über 10% der Mobs arbeitslos. Einige lauern da inzwischen schon den Jägern auf, um vielleicht noch als Pet unterzukommen... 
[Lucifron] Auf keinen Fall mach ich das! 
[Magmadar] Wie tief kann man sinken für eine handvoll gerösteter Wachteln. 
[Ragnaros] Nun mal keine Panik. Dass in den Östlichen keine blühenden Landschaften reingepatched wurde, wissen wir ja alle, aber das wird schon. Ich mein, wir droppen hier lila Setitems, da wird sich doch einer finden, der uns raided. 
[Major Domo] Vielleicht sollten wir mal Werbung für uns machen? Sowas wie: "Der Molten Core - Spiel, Spaß und Spannung!" Oder "In jedem siebten Mob ein Setitem - dafür steh ich mit meinem guten Namen." 
[Geddon] Nee, zu tuckig. Wie wär's mit "Grindest Du noch, oder Raidest Du schon?" 
[Shazzrah] Ich hab's: "An meine Haut lass ich nur Wasser und T1" 
[Ragnaros] Nu reicht's aber. Wir sind eine der schrecklichsten Herausforderungen in der Welt von Azeroth. Nur die mutigsten Helden wagen den Kampf gegen uns, aber jeder Spieler träumt davon. Wir machen keine Reklame für unsere Drops! Behaltet die Nerven. Vielleicht sind die ja morgen schon wieder da, oder spätestens Dienstag. 
[Major Domo] Genau! Ich schreib aber sicherheitshalber mal die Vorschläge auf. 
[Ragnaros] Ok, dann schreib auch dazu: "Molten Core - Entdecke die Tödlichkeiten" 

Ragnaros has left Channel Molten Core 


Geddon has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Sulfuron] Ah, Geddon - na, noch kurz den Mitgliedsausweis abgeholt? 
[Geddon] Was für'n Ausweis? 
[Sulfuron] Für den Club der First-Downer ) 
[Geddon] Halt bloß die Schnauze, wer kann denn sowas ahnen... 
[Gehennas] Was ahnen, dass die böse Horde kommt und Dich haut? 
[Geddon] Ha ha, wer kann denn ahnen, dass die nach drei Stunden Rumgehühner bei Garr und diesem willenlosen Gemetzel im Lavapack nochmal ernsthaft hier ankommen. Ich hatte schon halb den Schlafanzug an... 
[Golemagg] Tja, da würd ich mal sagen unser Oberflämmchen: "like a candle in the wind" 
[Garr] ROFL 
[Geddon] Du musst grad reden, Du Felskopp 
[Garr] Was denn? Drei Wipes mein Lieber. Wie lang soll ich die denn noch hinhalten? 
[Shazzrah] Ich würd auch sagen: Unser Obermotz Geddon: heute nur ein Strohfeuer, hehe 
[Geddon] Dich hat doch eh bloß die Uhrzeit gerettet 
[Sulfuron] Na komm: Da geht dieser Annathor einmal Dienstags nicht zur Feuerwehr und schon ist das Flämmchen gelöscht... 
[Geddon] Der hat's nun grade rausgerissen. Habt ihr mal genau hingeguckt, wen die da eingeschleust haben? So'n scheiß Pro Gamer mit seinem Taktik-Dreck. Ich komm' um die Ecke und alles steht wirr im Raum verteilt. Wie soll man da wissen, wen man umhauen soll. Ne ganz linke Nummer war das. 
[Lucifron] Stimmt, das war ein bisschen unfair, dass die da Hilfe hatten. Sowas haben wir nicht. 
[Major Domo] Vielleicht könnte wir uns auch mal umhören, wer Zeit hat uns ein bisschen zu helfen... 
[Ragnaros] Jetzt reichts aber. Das fehlt grad noch, dass sich rumspricht "die MC-Truppe kriegt's alleine nicht gebacken". Bei Geddon das ist heute etwas unglücklich gelaufen, aber ansonsten war's doch ein prima Run - die Wipes bei Garr waren doch sauber. 
[Sulfuron] Wieder einer down und Du erzählst was von "prima Run". Mann kann auch alles schön reden. Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Führung anders organisieren. So ne Art Boss-Rat wählen. 
[Major Domo] Keine schlechte Idee. Wir wählen Vertrauensleute, die die Führung in taktischen Fragen beraten. 
[Ragnaros] Ja klar: freie Wahlen für freie Mobs, oder was...? Seid ihr geistesgestört? Wir spielen hier WoW und nicht Sim-Bundestag. Von mir aus können wir alles ganz demokratisch regeln, aber Demokratie heißt in dieser Höhle immer noch: Ich bin hier der Chef und alles hört auf mein Kommando. 
[Sulfuron] Im Moment hör ich jenseits von Shazzrah nur noch Echos in der leeren Höhle. 
[Ragnaros] Dann kannst Du da ja gleich mal mit Fegen anfangen - du hast diese Woche wieder Stubendienst 
[Sulfuron] Was? Nee, ich war letzte Woche. 
[Ragnaros] Und wenn Du noch lange diskutierst, bist Du nächste Woche auch wieder dran... 
[Major Domo] Das find ich jetzt aber auch ein wenig ungerecht gegenüber Sulfuron 
[Ragnaros] ...und Domo baut die Trashmobs wieder zusammen. Abmarsch. Fehlt nur noch einer, der Staub wischt. Noch jemand eine Frage? 

Lucifron has left Channel Molten Core 
Shazzrah has left Channel Molten Core 
Magmadar has left Channel Molten Core 
Gehennas has left Channel Molten Core 
Geddon has left Channel Molten Core 
Garr has left Channel Molten Core 

[Golemagg] Beim letzten Seminar "Mitarbeitermotivation in Raidinstanzen" hattest Du keine Zeit, oder? 
[Ragnaros] Woher weißt Du das? 
[Golemagg] Och, war nur so ne Ahnung. Gib mal das Staubtuch. 


Geddon has joined Channel Molten Core 

[Sulfuron] Ah, Geddon, na - "Burnoutsyndrom"? War ja mal wieder ne Feuerbestattung der Extraklasse - 
[Geddon] Hä? Bin ich im falschen Chat, oder warum wird nicht auf Shazzrah rumgehackt? 
[Major Domo] Ach kommt, Rumhacken bringt doch nun wirklich gar nix. Das zieht bei allen nur die Motivation runter. 
[Sulfuron] Ja genau Domo - war doch alles super. Bloß wieder einer down - und gleich im zweiten Versuch. 
[Shazzrah] Ich war auch überhaupt noch nicht richtig warm - ist ja alles noch so neu für mich. Ich hatte immer voll die Orientierungsprobleme, nach dem Blinken den Maintank wiederzufinden - wenn die da alle so durcheinander rennen. 
[Magmadar] FYI: Das ist hier kein Orientierungslauf. Einfach immer Damage machen, bis sich nix mehr bewegt. 
[Garr] Das sagst Du der richtigen... dieses AE-Gespamme zieht doch nix vom Teller. Hat man ja gesehen. 
[Shazzrah] Ja, weil die immer wegrennen. Wenn die mal schön auf einem Haufen stehen bleiben würden... 
[Sulfuron] Mimimi... und wenn sie nicht so böse Rüstungen anhätten... heul. Wir sollten das hier echt "Höhle des Wehklagens" nennen 
[Major Domo] Gibt's glaub ich schon 
[Shazzrah] Und ich hatte nen total komischen Bug - mein Magiedämpfer war dauernd weg. Da krieg ich ja doppelten Schaden! 
[Lucifron] Das ist dieser Schamanen-Imba-Dreck - die sind voll unfair 
[Shazzrah] Ja, und überall stehen diese Totempfähle rum - wie bei den Indianern. Da holt man sich fiese Splitter, wenn man da rüberrutscht. 
[Geddon] Der Lacher des Tages war jedenfalls heute der Pull bei mir. Ich mach mich grad fertig, kommt der Bär um die Ecke und verschwindet gleich wieder. Dann nochmal der Bär, als nächstes kommt n Tiger angerannt. Da hab ich dann gedacht, bevor sie noch nen Elefanten schicken, tu ich ihnen die Liebe... 
[Major Domo] Wer weiß, vielleicht ist das ne neue Taktik 
[Sulfuron] Und wie soll die heißen? Zoo-Pull? 
[Ragnaros] Ist ja alles schön und gut Leute, aber Shazzrah, was war denn da mit dem Loot los? 
[Shazzrah] Äh, wieso? 
[Ragnaros] Na, diese Handschuhe, die Du nicht rausgerückt hast - da haben wir jetzt wieder ne GM-Diskussion am Hals. 
[Shazzrah] Ja, das ist echt blöd gelaufen. Luci und ich haben heut nachmittag ein bißchen im Lootschrank gestöbert 
[Lucifron] Petze! 
[Shazzrah] ...und irgendwie hatte ich da noch was zuviel im Inventar. War eigentlich alles richtig eingestellt, weiß auch nicht, wie das passieren konnte... 
[Ragnaros] Was passieren konnte? 
[Shazzrah] Na ja, ich hatte Arkanisten-Handschuhe im Lootslot eingestellt, aber als ich down war, waren komischerweise die Netherwind-Handschuhe drin - obwohl die Anzeige richtig war. Und als ich's gemerkt hab, hatte dieser Aimtaure schon seine Finger dran. Da hab ich von hinten festgehalten und erstmal "Lootbug" gedrückt, damit ich noch schnell tauschen konnte - und dann konnte irgendwie nicht mehr verteilt werden. 
[Ragnaros] Ihr seid ja wohl alle wahnsinnig. Das kostet mich noch den letzten Nerv. Ab sofort wird der Lootschrank abgeschlossen und ich verteil die Items erst vor dem Run - dann müsst ihr halt alle eine Stunde früher da sein. 
[Sulfuron] Toll Shazzrah. Danke 
[Garr] Wie? Dann Donnerstag schon um sechs? 
[Ragnaros] Wir treffen uns immer um sechs, Du lebloser Stein. Ab sofort ist um fünf Sammeln. Und wer zu spät kommt, darf sich eine Woche beim Ausmisten im Kernhundgehege vergnügen. 
[Major Domo] Du sag mal, wo issn eigentlich Golemagg? 
[Ragnaros] Der sitzt schon mit nem GM zusammen und versucht dem wegen dem Lootbug irgend nen Bären aufzubinden. Ich muss da jetzt auch hin. Mal sehen, wie wir das Ding nu wieder gerade biegen... 

Ragnaros has left Channel Molten Core 

[Gehennas] Hat er den Schrank schon abgeschlossen? 
[Geddon] Nee 
[Gehennas] Gott sei Dank. Dann kann ich noch schnell Ashkandi, Großschwert der Bruderschaft zurücklegen 
[Lucifron] Schade. Klaue von Chromaggus stand mir so gut...


ich find die storys einfach nur zum weghaun


----------



## Fai (5. April 2007)

Ich kenn nur den....

Mages sind wie Teppiche , aus stoff und liegen immer aufm boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (5. April 2007)

vote witzefred 4 sticky =)


----------



## Djeron (6. April 2007)

fahren ein taure und ein ork mit dem zug durch die welt. nächster stop eine menschen stadt, der taure hat noch nie menschen gesehen und schaut raus, der ork zeigt ihnen den blanken hintern. da hören sie von draussen ein kind sagen "schau mal mami, da sind zwillinge"


----------



## Skorpi (6. April 2007)

WOW Spieler1: Ich hab gestern ne alte flachgelegt.
WOW Spieler2: Und was hat sie gedropt?



MFG Skorpi  (PALA)

PS: Geht der Ruhestein nicht, gibs immernoch automatiches freigeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TraitorATpwnage (6. April 2007)

Also der Witz topt alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Gnome habens auch verdient die kleinen Giftzwerge.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (6. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (6. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Muahahhaha, der ist mal geil. 

rofl 
 XD


----------



## Jokkerino (6. April 2007)

sitzen 3 leute am Lagerfeuer
der erste:Ich kann net heilen
der zweite:Ich kann kein Damage machen
der dritte:Ich bin auch Paladin


----------



## Skorpi (6. April 2007)

man könnte die witze auch mal auf andere beziehen

2 treffen sich ein hunter und noch einer der keinen schaden macht.......


----------



## dejaspeed (6. April 2007)

man der witz ist ja schon echt tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpi (6. April 2007)

jo ich weis mich regen nur langsam die pala witze auf weist ich bin pala deswegen....


----------



## Seogoa (6. April 2007)

Skorpi schrieb:


> jo ich weis mich regen nur langsam die pala witze auf weist ich bin pala deswegen....


Hallo, ich bin Hunter, über die werde auch viele Witze gemacht.
Nun stell dich mal nicht so an und nimm die Sache mit Humor, das tuen die jäger und die Palas aus meiner Gilde auch. 

Da kommt es dann schonmal häufig vor das der pala im ts meint er müsse sich bei nem wipe aus der instanz porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find ein wenig Spaß gehört doch dazu,


----------



## Skorpi (6. April 2007)

hab auch einen hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (7. April 2007)

Es ist eher kein Witz, es ist eine Tatsache!
Doch ich und mein Kumpel mussten darüber echt schmunzeln!

Du hast grade zum 10. mal Karazahn fertig, hast ein kompletes T4 Set, deine GIlde hat ca. 20 first Kills auf dem Realm und 5 von Deutschland, du warst bei allen Raids dabei!
Du hast 13. 70er, alle mit mindestens einem T3 Set, du schaffst es deinen Char in 3 Tagen auf Level 70 zu bringen!

Du hast eine extrem gute Waffe die nur zu 0,01 % gedroppt würd, bei einem MEGA Gegner! 

Du hast 5 PvP Schurken, mit deinem jetztigen PvP Twink zockst du täglich 6 Stunden am Stück WS und machst an einem Tag durschnittlich 1500 Ehre mit ihm!

Du denkst dein Leben wäre vollkommen.....doch schau mal raus, drausen scheint die Sonne.....!


PS: Habe ich selber gemacht, deswegen darf ich es auch in meine Signatur tuen, weil ich es schon lustig finde :-) naja, das Prinzip gibt es ja schon......zum Beispiel auch für Counter - Strike !


----------



## dejaspeed (7. April 2007)

> <Foxer> ich hock eindeutig zu viel vorm pc
> <Zulu> und was is jetz neu daran? *fg*
> <Foxer> ...
> <Foxer> naja, jedenfalls warn wir heute wieder mit der Rettung unterwegs
> ...



gbo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwrum (7. April 2007)

Ich will MEHR Witze SCHNELL !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambossar (9. April 2007)

lol wir hatten gerade so ne Truppe fürs Kloster wollten rein gehen meint son Pala:

Soll ich heilen oder Dmg machen...
Ich: Nen Pala und DMG? Naja heil ma lieber! Heilen kannste ja auch nicht egal versuchs..
Pala: Du hast echt keine Ahnung! Wenn wir 70 sind dann amchen wir ma ein Duell!
Ich: Zum Glück erst wenn wir 70 sind sonst wär die Truppe hier schon weg und wir auch weil in 4 Tagen Serverneustart ist..
Pala: *hat iwas gellabert vor wut*
Ich: Naja und anstatt mit nem Pala auf 70 nen Duell zu machen , mach ich lieber 4 andere Chars auf 70! xD


----------



## ^^Dragen^^ (9. April 2007)

Wo ich mal ein bisschen Gegoggelt habe ist mir das hier aufgefallen...^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wusste jemand das Ronaldinho bei der Horde ist!? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW alls Comic ,gibts das wirklich ^^ ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier wird einigen interiesseren

Was macht Blizzard wenn sie Patch machen:
http://n811.com/n811.php?link=http://ic1.d...izzardpatch.swf

Bushido  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ja Bushido ^^

http://n811.com/n811.php?link=http://pitte...c/bravo_bushido


----------



## mikk (9. April 2007)

*push*


----------



## Monkeyus (9. April 2007)

Weiß nich ob der witzig is aber ihr könnt ja entscheiden :

Treffen sich ein Mann und eine Frau auf einer Party.
Nach drei genüsslichen Stunden wollen sie zusammen schlafen.Dann zieht die Frau dem Mann das Hemd aus.
Dann will sie ihm die Hose ausziehen.Sagt der mann : " Hey warte , die is seelengebunden ! "   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^.^

MFG Monkey   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambossar (10. April 2007)

lol Monkey der war geil ^^

Mehr mehr mehr ^^


----------



## Yallda (10. April 2007)

Alle Studenten spielen WoW. Aber woher nehmen die das Geld ?


Oma: "Hier nimm 12€ damit du deine WoW Rate abbezahlen kannst, willst du noch nen Keks dazu?" 
Opa : "Wirf nich so das Geld raus, das brauchen wir selber! WoW Bc muss doch auhc von was bezahlt werden!"
Oma: "Ja aber wir haben doch 12€ mehr für unsere Rente raushandeln können, das ist doch jetzt auch egal..." 
Opa : "Gib ihm kein Geld, der soll sich selber Geld beschaffen ! MEIN WOW GELD!!!" 
Oma: "Ich will auch!!! - Enkel gib mir mein Geld wieder ich muss meinen Nightelf Pala auf 70 Leveln!!" 
Opa : "Tauren sind besser, viel besser !"
 *Tante springt dazu*
Tante: "Opa so wie du aussiehst solltest du nen UD spielen. Ich mein guckt meine wunderschöne Nachtelf Jägerin an, ein perfektes Abbild von mir."  
Opa : "-.- ..UD ? Ich spiele vielleicht bald Dreanei !"
*Studentin kommt dazu* *plopp* 
Studentin: "Opa ich hab ein Kind auf die Welt gebracht?!"  
Opa: "Kauf ihm WoW BC !!!" 
Studentin : "Wie ? Er ist doch erst Level 1 Human"
Opa: "Ich kann ihn ziehen und in DM helfen."  
Studentin : "Wie soll ich denn das Geld aufbringen ? Ich meine da müsst ich schon aufn Strich gehen oder so..."  
Oma: "Lieber aufn Strich gehen als nen Sohn ohne WoW aufwachsen zu lassen, ich mach das ja selbst noch..."  
Opa : "Und das nichtmal so gut, ständig muss ich dich drängen tze..." Oma: "Ja, langsam bin ich auch ausgeleihert...ich mach das nun schon seit WoW Release."  
Opa : "Scheiß drauf ! Die Rente geht schon drauf für meine Sachen in WoW also!"  
Oma: "Ja, du musst ja auch immer bei eBay Gold kaufen, machs doch mal      so wie ich und farm n bisschen mehr!"


----------



## Flapp (10. April 2007)

der ist geil ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (11. April 2007)

Vorgeschichte:
Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.

Wenig später... siehe Bild"
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/3840295...fff08d8.jpg?v=0
nicht von mir. ist einem aber passiert.


----------



## MrFlix (11. April 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte:
> Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.
> 
> Wenig später... siehe Bild"
> ...


#

lol das is ja mal geil x)


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte:
> Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.
> 
> Wenig später... siehe Bild"
> ...




Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barman "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?"


Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Baum und einem Nachtelfen?

Wenn du einenBaum einen Tritt verpasst labert er dich nicht eine Stunde lang zu!


Geiler GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (12. April 2007)

Ein junger Ork kommt das erste mal nach Orgrimmar und geht ins Gasthaus, um sich ein wenig zu vergnügen. Er setzt sich an einen Tisch und hört dauernd Gesprächsfetzen, wie "Der Grolluk, das ist ein wahrer Held der Orks!" oder "Der Dorak, das ist ein echter Kämper!" Nach einiger Zeit winkt er den Wirt herbei und fragt: "Sag mal, wie wird man eigentlich ein wahrer Held und ein echter Kämpfer?" Der Wirt antwortet: "Das ist nicht ganz einfach. Dafür mußt du drei Aufgaben erfüllen. Siehst du dort drüben das 50 Liter-Fass Ironforger Dunkelbräu? Das mußt du in einem Zug leeren. Danach gehst du nach Darnassus und vergewaltigst eine Nachtelfin. Das schwierigste wartet aber als letztes auf dich. Du mußt ganz alleine in die Düstermarschen gehen und Onyxia erschlagen. Meinst du, du bist diesen Herausforderungen gewachsen?" Der junge Ork fackelt nicht lange, schnappt sich das Fass und leert es auf ex. Er schüttelt sich kurz und schwankt zur Tür hinaus. Tagelang ist nichts mehr von ihm zu sehen. Nach einer Woche schlägt die Tür auf und er schwankt in die Gaststube hinein. Seine Rüstung besteht nur noch aus Fetzen, das Blut strömt aus unzähligen Wunden über den ganzen Leib, es gibt kein Körperteil, das nicht schwer verletzt ist. Er stolpert auf den Wirt zu, klammert sich sich an den Tresen, um sich zu stützen und fragt den Wirt: "So, und wo war nochmal die Nachtelfin, die ich erschlagen sollte?"


----------



## dimelton (12. April 2007)

lol. der ist geil.


----------



## hardok (12. April 2007)

zwar auch nur ein umformulierter, alter witz, aber dafuer echt gut beschrieben und gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf die ersten beiden aufgaben wuerde ich mich als taure aber auch noch einlassen; selbstverstaendlich nur im rahmen eines druidischen fruchtbarkeits-rituals und einverstaendnis der elfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (12. April 2007)

das kind will ich sehn was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Ares@nerathor (12. April 2007)

Wahrscheinlich n Baum an dem Milchtüten wachsen XD


----------



## hardok (12. April 2007)

egal was es werden wuerde, es haette lange ohren und hoerner ^^

aber wieso alle immer gleich an kinder denken... noch nie etwas von den druidischen verhuetungsritualen gehoert? *gg*


----------



## Mirek (13. April 2007)

Ècht sehr geiLe Witze hier, hab heut Morgen 1 1/2 Stunden nur diesen Thread nach geiLen witZen durchforstet ^^

Mir is noch einer eingefallen eben


Warum will ein WoW-Zocker im rL Müllmann werden?






> Weil er dann legendäre Rüstung (Orange) tragen kann (:

Nich so Gut wie die anderen aber gehört auch hier rein (:


----------



## Kenerul (26. April 2007)

Heute 6 WoW zogga irl am reden, unter uns befindet sich auch ein Pala. Kolleg sagt zu ihm: Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, hättest du permanent nen Schild an. Der Pala griff den Kolleg mit Spass an. Dann ich: Wenn er ingame so viel dmg machen würde wie irl dann würde er endlich mal nen mob down bringen ^_^

MFG


----------



## Shadowfly (27. April 2007)

26 Seiten Witze bin jetzt durch und liege auf dem Bodem ich kann nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. April 2007)

Kann mich da nur anschließen!
Der Beste Witz ist meiner Meinung nach der mit den 2 Orks und dem Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalvengyr Nessi (27. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab jetzt kA ob der Witz schon dabei war, und so lustig ist der nit aba einfach mal posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie viele Palas brauch man für eine Schiffstaufe?
100...
1 hält die Flasche
99 werfen das Schiff!

Derbs geile Witze hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawk (27. April 2007)

Die witze sind einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (28. April 2007)

> [4. SucheNachGruppe][Spielerxy]: LF DMG Dampfkessel!
> [XXX] flüstert: Invite pls
> [XXX] Stufe 70 Mensch Paladin <XXX> - Nethersturm
> 1 Spieler gesamt
> Zu [XXX]: Ich hab nach DMG gesucht -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gladelia (28. April 2007)

Hunterwitze:

Treffen sich 2 Hunter.

Oder:

Sprechen sich 2 Hunter, sagt der eine: "Hast du den Schurken getroffen, der hier irgendwo rumschleicht?" Antwortet der andere: "Ja - genau zwischen die Augen!"

Oder der Klassiker:

Wenn ein Jäger /rnd, /rand, /rand 100 oder /roll eingibt erscheint (geschriehen:
/y "HUNTA-ITEM!!!!!!111elf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burgrad (7. Mai 2007)

Treffen sich zwei jäger ... beide tot omg...


----------



## Tobi_frag (7. Mai 2007)

hab auch noch was : 

Es war der 11 Januar 2006 um 19:16 und 4 Sekunden, als es passierte. 
Ich fluchte gerade über einen Hordler der mich zum wiederholten male in Strangle gekillt hatte.. 

Ich schrie ins Mikro: DU VERDAMMTER BASTARD SUCK MY DICK!! 
Was ich nicht mitbekommen hatte: 5 Sekunden vorher fragte mein Vater mich ob ich ihm helfen könne draußen im Garten. 

Und dann passierte das schlimmste... das grauenhafteste... 


EINEN MONAT COMPUTER VERBOT!!!... 

1. Woche 

Der erste Tag wo ich nicht am Rechner saß war irgendwie komisch. ich fühlte mich als wäre meine Seele inzwei gerissen worden.. Ich sah überall an den Küchenschränken t4 equipte gnomschurken klettern und mein Vater hatte Ragnaros in seiner Kaffeetasse. Ich dachte mir als erstes nichts dabei aber dann sah ich es immer deutlicher. World of Warcraft war mein Leben. AM zweiten tag verbrachte ich geschlagene 7 Stunden damit mich in mein Zimmer einzuschließen und so zu tun alsob der Fernseher der rechner wäre. Dann erkannte ich das die leute garnicht so gut Equipt waren und hörte auf. 

2. Woche 

Am Sonntag zwungen mich meine Eltern mit in die Kirche zu kommen. Ich zog mein deff equip an weil ich dachte damit falle ich mehr auf, doch meine Mutter keifte mich an und befahl mir im Anglequip hinzugehen. Als ich in der Kirche war betrachtete ich den Pfarrer Wilkens. Komisch aber Wilkens hieß auf der Gildenleader meiner Gilde. Ich beschloss Pfarrer Wilkens genauer zu studieren. Er hatte einen echt stylischen Gildenwams also dachte ich er wäre bei einer echt großen Gilde. Und ruf beim Unteren Viertel hatte er auch schon gefarmt, denn er hatte dein Gebetsbuch mit allerlei Gebeten (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30841 für die die es net kenne). 

Als das Gildentreffen der Gilde des Pfarrers anfing wurde erstmal n paar kräftige Songs angestimmt. Ich konnte mir nicht vernehmen die Musik vom Ladescreen wenn man sich in WoW einloggt mitzusummen. 

3. Woche 

Ich fing an Depression zu bekommen. Ich dachter sehr viel über den Sinn des Lebens nach. Ich kam zu einem Schluss : WoW = Leben 

Und da ich kein WoW mehr hatte kam es nah, mich umzubringen. Doch ich beschloss es sein zu lassen, denn wie schon mein bester Freund der 59 Jährige Postbote Mannfred zu sagen wusste : Alles schlechte im Leben wird einmal ein Ende finden. Und das tat es dann auch.. und zwar in der 4. woche..... 


4. Woche 

Ich wusste nichtmehr was ich machen sollte. ich hatte aus langeweile bereits das ganze Haus gestaubsaugt und aufgeräumt aus reiner Unternehmungslust. ich glaube der Gedanke, in 1er Woche wieder World of Warcraft spielen zu können hielt mich am Leben. Am Morgen wo ich wieder spielen durfte ging ich direkt um 5uhr früh an den rechner. Doch irgendwie konnte ich ihn nicht starten. Nach gründlicher Untersuchung kam ein fachmann zu dem Schluss, das der PC zugestaubt sei und die Repeartur ca. 1500euro kosten würde... da mein vater nicht bereit war diese reperatur zu bezahlen geschweige denn mir einen neuen rechner zu kaufen, würde ich wohl nie mehr WoW spielen können. 

... Was aus meinem Account wurde weiß ich nicht. ich glaube ich bezahle noch immer 13euro im Monat für die katz. Und das einzigste was mir blieb nach diesem Desaster? Naja ein trauma das nichtmehr beseitigt werden konnte und eine Einlieferung in die PSychatrie mit 19 Jahren )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Technocrat (7. Mai 2007)

Im WoW Chat:

Player A > mom, muss kurz afk, die mikrowelle hat gedingt!

Player B > grats! welcher lvl?


----------



## Adler_Auge (7. Mai 2007)

Tobi_frag schrieb:


> hab auch noch was :
> 
> Es war der 11 Januar 2006 um 19:16 und 4 Sekunden, als es passierte.
> Ich fluchte gerade über einen Hordler der mich zum wiederholten male in Strangle gekillt hatte..
> ...




Wenn das wahr wäre dann würde ich sagen Spiel weniger WoW, ach kannst du ja gar nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doragon (8. Mai 2007)

also ich hab alles gelesen und glaub den hatten wir noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Wenn Chuck Norris ein Paladin wäre würde sein Roundhousekick keinen Schaden machen 

(das ist kein richtiger Chuck Norris Fact und deshalb müsste er, troz vielzahliger Verbote auf den ersten Seiten, zulässig sein) 

27 Seiten WoW-Witze ... in der Zeit hätten wir uns auch t5 holen können


----------



## Brownies (8. Mai 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh mein Gott ich lach mich tot


----------



## Nereuz (8. Mai 2007)

Kommt nen Tauren Krieger an eine Kreuzung...
rechts steht ein Pala und links ist auch frei


----------



## harccon (9. Mai 2007)

Letztens in Uldaman:

Urplötzlich verschwanden die 2 palas aus unserer Gruppe...als ich fragte, was das soll, antwortete mir ein anderes Gruppenmitglied: 

"Die hatten wohl Ihre Tage!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenerul (9. Mai 2007)

Vorgestern in Orgrimmar, ein lvl 1 bettler /s hat wer 60 Silber für mich. und das ging dann immer so weiter, immer wieder gesagt, so jede 2. min.. Dann kam ich: Geh endlich mit deinem Main on und farm ein paar min, wenns ein Pala ist hab ich verständnis^^

MFG
Kene


----------



## Sinthoral (9. Mai 2007)

Kommt ein Taure in die Milchbar, meint der Barkeeper: "Liferanten hinten, bitte!"


----------



## Seasearch (9. Mai 2007)

Sitzt nen Orc auf nem Baum, kommt nen gnom, plötzlich gibt es ein lautes geräuch und der Orc fällt runter.
Was ist passiert?
Der Gnom hat seine geheimwaffe benutzt, nähmlich so stinkig wie möglich zu blähen.


----------



## Monolith (9. Mai 2007)

Seasearch schrieb:


> Sitzt nen Orc auf nem Baum, kommt nen gnom, plötzlich gibt es ein lautes geräuch und der Orc fällt runter.
> Was ist passiert?
> Der Gnom hat seine geheimwaffe benutzt, nähmlich so stinkig wie möglich zu blähen.



Das ist nicht wirklich lustig - oder ich verstehe den Sinn nur nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (9. Mai 2007)

Das isn die besten Witze die ich jeh gehört habe ich habe Krämpfe vor lachen...


----------



## Taschaa (9. Mai 2007)

Serran schrieb:


> Das isn die besten Witze die ich jeh gehört habe ich habe Krämpfe vor lachen...



ich konnte bis jetzt noch nicht mal schmunzeln O_o


----------



## LilaLauneBär (10. Mai 2007)

dann biste halt humorlos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (10. Mai 2007)

Naja... einiges hier ist schon recht lustig, 80% ist aber eher flach (und vieles taucht doppelt und dreifach auf) ^^


----------



## Ares@nerathor (10. Mai 2007)

Die 11880 ist hier bestimmt 10 mal vertreten.


----------



## Ghosar (10. Mai 2007)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger. Beide tot.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2007)

Was ist klein rot und schreit wie am Spieß?
- Geschältes Orkbaby im Salzsack


----------



## Redis (11. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Treffen sich zwei Palas meint der Eine:" He du machen wir einen kampf?"Darauf der andere, nein geht nicht, muss in 4 Stunden ausschalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwo in einer Kneipe in Rachet...
Eine Gruppe Orc-Warriors sitzen beisammen als plötzlich ein kleiner Gnom namens Mygil auftaucht und beginnt sie vollzulabern.
Einer der Orcs erbarmt sich dann seiner und fragt: "Was willlst du überhaupt, Kleiner?"
Der Gnom grinst dreckig und meint: "Ich möchte dir eine Wette vorschlagen!"
Der Orc, der sich für mächtig hält, stimmt zu.
"Erzähl mal, Kleiner?"
"Siehst du den Tauren da hinten?", fragt er den Orc. Der dreht sich um und sieht eine mächtigen Tauren-Schamanen grimmig in der Ecke stehen. Er nickt.
Der Gnom spricht weiter: "Pass auf, ich wette um 50 Goldmünzen, dass ich den Tauren zum Lachen bringe!"
Der Orc schaut ersteinmal verdutzt und fängt dann fürchterlich an zu lachen. "Klar, die Wette halte ich. Ich kenn den Tauren, der lacht eigentlich nie!"
Mygil grinst und keift ein "Abgemacht" und watschelt zu dem Tauren hin. 
Die anwesenden Orc-Warriors schauen verdutzt und warten eigentlich nur darauf, dass der Tauren den nervenden Gnom zerquetscht wird. Der Goblin tuschelt ein paar Sekunden mit dem Tauren und dieser fängt unplötzlich an zu lachen.
Mehr als zufrieden geht der Gnom zurück zu den Orcs und hohlt sich sein Gold ab.
"Tja", meint der grüne Giftzwerg, "und nun wette ich 100 Goldstücke, dass ich ihn zum weinen bringe!"
Die Orcs sind endrüstet und halten mit, hat dieser Tauren doch noch nie derallei Gefühlsregungen gezeigt...
Also watschelt der Gnom wieder zum Tauren und dieser fängt auch fast sofort an zu weinen.
Die Orcs, nun um insgesamt 150 Goldstücke ärmer, sind völlig perplext und ihr Anführer fragt de Goblin:
"Hey, Kleiner, wie hast du das denn hinbekommen, hä?"
Der Kleine grinst verräterisch.
"Tja, beim ersten mal habe ich gemeint mein Schwanz sei länger als seiner und beim zweiten Mal haben wir verglichen..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ganze Party ißt Tomaten, nur nicht der Schurke, der ißt ne Gurke.

Alle tragen gern Polyester, bis auf die Trolle, die mögen Wolle.

Ps: Den langen Witz hab ich Mal auf einer site entdeckt und die anderen erzählte mir ein Freund....xD
     Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch auch...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (11. Mai 2007)

Der Witz mit dem Schwanzvergleich steht hier auch schon irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfsrain (11. Mai 2007)

Wie nennt man einen Warlock der GROSS schreibt? 

Capslock


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2007)

Wolfsrain schrieb:


> Wie nennt man einen Warlock der GROSS schreibt?
> 
> Capslock




Auaaaaaah! Der schmerzt, der Kalauer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (11. Mai 2007)

Ein Gnom, ein Elf und ein Zwerg spazieren in Dun Morgh den Weg entlang, als sie am Strassenrand eine Zwergenleiche sehen.
Der Elf sieht sich die Leiche an, denkt kurz nach und meint: &#8222;Klarer Fall, keine Kampfspuren, kein Unfall, der Zwerg hatte einen Herzinfarkt&#8220;
Der Gnom daraufhin fachmännisch: &#8222;Aber aber, das war sicher ein Gehirntumor&#8220;
Der Zwerg nach einem kurzem Blick: &#8222;Schmarnn, Säuferleber, Leberzirrose, tot&#8220;
Die Beiden daraufhin: &#8222;Ach, woher willst du das wissen&#8220;
Der Zwerg: &#8222;Ich wird doch meinen Kommandeur kennen&#8220;

Booty Bay: Ein Taure sitzt am Tisch und isst. Ein Gnom kommt hinzu und setzt sich ungefragt an den Tisch. Der Taure verägert darüber meint: &#8222;Also seit wann essen den Adler und Schwein am selben Tisch?&#8220; Der Gnom darauf:&#8220; OK, dann flieg ich weiter&#8220;

An der Bar bei ner Zwergenfeier: Aufgeregt beobachten 5 Zwerge am Tisch, wie sich einer an der Bar von der Kellnerin imm der Bier direkt in den Mund schütten lässt. Einer rafft sich aus, geht an die Bar. &#8222;Sag mal, was hat es auf sich, das du dir das Bier immer in den Mund schütten lässt?&#8220;   &#8222;Seit meinem Unfall trinke ich immer so&#8220;  &#8222;Was für einen Unfall&#8220;  &#8222;Ich hab aus versehen mit meinem Ellbogen 2 Bier umgestossen&#8220;

Zwei Horgenjäger, ein alter und ein junger auf der Hirschjagd - nach stundelangem Warten erscheint ein prächtiger Hirsch auf der Lichtung. Der junge Jäger reißt das Gewehr hoch, aber der alte drückt es ihm wieder nach unten:
"Nein, nicht auf den, der ist noch zu jung!"
Weiterwarten, ein anderer Hirsch kommt - wieder will der junge Jäger anlegen, wieder verhindert der alte den Schuss: "Nein, der ist zu alt!"
Einige Zeit später kommt ein gar fürchterlich zugerichteter Hirsch aus dem Wald gehumpelt- er hinkt, ist einäugig, ein Ohr fehlt ganz, das andere zerfleddert, löchriges Fell und nur noch ein paar Stummel anstelle des Geweihs.
Da sagt der Senior-Jäger: "So, jetzt schieß! Auf den schießen wir auch immer...


Ein Magier reitet spät des Abends auf dem Weg nach Booty Bay. Plötzlich springt ein Eichhörnchen aus dem Gebüsch. Kurz vor dem Tier kann er seit Reittier anhalten. Das Eichhörnchen ist von oben bis unten mit Scheisse beschmiert. Mitleidig, wie der Typ ist, nimmt er ein Taschentuch und macht es sauber.
Kaum ist er damit fertig, springt schon das nächste aus dem Gebüsch, genauso beschmiert wie das erste.
Also macht er es auch wieder sauber. Als es sauber ist, springt noch ein drittes aus dem Gebüsch, genauso bekleckert. Es kommt ihm ziemlich spanisch vor, aber tierlieb wie er ist, putzt er es auch ab.
Als er mit diesem fertig ist kommt eine Stimme aus dem Gebüsch:
"schuldigung, haben sie vielleicht noch ein Taschentuch, mir sind die Eichhörnchen ausgegangen..."


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2007)

Jaahuu! Danke, Drizzilein, die waren die Besten bisher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanR (11. Mai 2007)

Kommt n Gnom in die Bar und will ein Bier 
als er es ausgetruken hat merkt er das sein gold beim bankchar liegt 
er sagt also zum wirt : Ich bekomm das bier 4 free wenn ich den tauren da zum lachen bringe ok ?
der wirt ist einvertanden also geht der gnome zum tauren und flüstert ihm etwas ins ohr dann fängt der taure an föhrmlich zu brüllen vor lachen als der gnome wieder zum wirt kommt will dieser wissen was er denn dem tauren gesagt habe doch der gnome verwiegert die aussage^^ 

Nächter Tag

Der Gnom kommt wieder in Bar trinkt sein bier und stellt fest kacke gold für die neueen Kalmotten ausgegeben 
als fast der gleiche deal wie gestern nur will er den taurn diesmal zum weinen bringen 
er geht also zum tauren flüstert dem etwas zu und beide gehen in den nebenraum plötzlich fängt der taure an bitterlich zu flennen 
der wirt will wieder wissen was der gnome denn gesagt habe diesmal antwortet er: Gestern hab ich gesagt meiner ist größer als seiner 
und heute haben wir verglichen


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Mai 2007)

Denn hatten wa schon


----------



## Seasearch (15. Mai 2007)

Was frisst ein Bio- Orc ?


Fleisch vom Scharlachroten Kloster, ist ungespritzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (17. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß net obbes den schon gibt...,aber...

Warum bekommen 40 Palas Ony nicht down???

Weil nach 2 Tagen die Ini resetet wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahid (17. Mai 2007)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balu83 (18. Mai 2007)

Es kommt zu einem Unfall zwischen zwei Greifenreitern. Auf einem schwul* Palas. In dem anderen ein Gnom Krieger. Der Gnom der den Unfall verursacht hat will natürlich keinen Ärger mit GM´s und da der Schaden recht gering ist, versucht er es mit 500 Gold. Die Palas lachen und lehnen ab. Er versucht es mit 1.000 Gold, wieder lehnen die Palas ab. Bei 2.000 Gold das gleiche Spiel. Da wird es dem Gnom zu bunt und er meint: "Ach leckt mich doch am Arsch!" Daruf der eine Pala: "Siehst Du Detlev, jetzt wird er vernünftig und wir können mit ihm verhandeln!"


Sagt der Halbtote Bär zu Blutenden Katze: "Ich dachte DU heilst!!"


Was ist ein Zwerg mit ner Banane im Ars*h ?
Ein Fruchtzwerg


Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"


Sitzt ein Jäger am Hafen von Menethil. Kommt ein Schurke vorbei und sagt zu ihm : IMBA !!! Wieso hast du 2 Pets ?!?
Sagt der Druide : Ich bin kein Pet du Depp ! 



Sorry für mögliche Witz Doppelpost´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (18. Mai 2007)

Der mit dem Tauren und dem Gnom die auf der Brücke sitzen war Geil!

ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (21. Mai 2007)

die besten witze sind die  ueber pala"s die sind sooooooooooo... fedd


----------



## wowman (21. Mai 2007)

Unterhalten sich zwei sadomaso´s über onlinespiele.Promt fängt der sadomist zu schwärmen an: "das neue The butcher online, einfach geil ... hacken...blutfontänen... zersägen... alles bei...voll genial !... aber nu erzähl mal was spielst du denn?", daraufhin der masochist: "Ich spiel in wow nen krieger..."


----------



## joker1988 (22. Mai 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


 




Naja gibt schon bessere


----------



## Fendulas (22. Mai 2007)

Balu83 schrieb:


> Es kommt zu einem Unfall zwischen zwei Greifenreitern. Auf einem schwul* Palas. In dem anderen ein Gnom Krieger. Der Gnom der den Unfall verursacht hat will natürlich keinen Ärger mit GM´s und da der Schaden recht gering ist, versucht er es mit 500 Gold. Die Palas lachen und lehnen ab. Er versucht es mit 1.000 Gold, wieder lehnen die Palas ab. Bei 2.000 Gold das gleiche Spiel. Da wird es dem Gnom zu bunt und er meint: "Ach leckt mich doch am Arsch!" Daruf der eine Pala: "Siehst Du Detlev, jetzt wird er vernünftig und wir können mit ihm verhandeln!"


Find den gar nicht lustig, irgendwie eher niveaulos.

@ cridi, ich will nicht dass du mal n bisschen meckerei von den moderatoren kassierst also mach deine sig eeetwas kleiner ;-)


----------



## hardok (22. Mai 2007)

> Sagt der Halbtote Bär zu Blutenden Katze: "Ich dachte DU heilst!!"



herrlich ^^


----------



## Drizzilein (4. Juni 2007)

Ein Zwerg wird mit einem Penisbruch ins Krankenhaus 
eingeliefert. Der Arzt fragt entsetzt: "Wie haben sie das 
denn fertiggebracht?" Lallt der Betrunkene: "Wenn ich den 
Scheisskerl erwische, der das nackte Weib auf die Mauer 
gemalt hat."

Ein Taure und ein Troll stehen vor dem Aufgang zu den Blackrocktiefen. Sie 
staunen über die Aussicht und da sagt der Troll: 
"Maaa, i würd so gern mal die Aussicht von da unten geniessen!" 
Da der Taure drauf: "He, du hast eh so klasse Hosenträger. 
I las dich mal einfach an denen runter, dann kannst mal alles begutachten!" 
Als der Troll da so unten baumelt und die Lava betrachtet, beginnt er auf 
einmal voll zu Lachen. 
Dem Tauren wirds zu blöd und er fragt nach, was da wohl so witzig wäre. 
Darauf der Troll : "Ich hab mir nur grad vorgestellt, wenn ich jetzt die Hosenträger
Aufmach, bekommst sie voll ins Gesicht&#8230;&#8230;!&#8220;

Ein Taure kommt in den Himmel und sieht eine Menge Uhren, deren Zeiger 
sich alle in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten bewegen. 
Er fragt mal nach: "Was sind denn das für seltsame Uhren?" 
Darauf bekommt er als antwortet: "Für jedes Volk auf den Welten gibt es eine Uhr, und 
jedesmal, wenn ein Idiot geboren wird, bewegt sich der Zeiger um eine 
Sekunde nach vorne." 
"Aha. Und wo ist die Uhr für Blutelfen?" 
"In der Küche - wir benutzen sie als Ventilator&#8220;

Ein Mensch und zwei Elfen machen einen Ausflug nach Booty Bay.
Als eines Tages der Mensch verschwunden ist, gehen die beiden
Elfen zur Stadtwache und geben eine Vermißtenanzeige auf.
"Irgendwelche besonderen Kennzeichen?" fragte der Beamte.
"Er hatte zwei Arschlöcher!"
"Wie denn das?"
"Immer wenn wir in unsere Stammkneipe kamen, sagte der Wirt:
"Da kommt ja der Mensch mit den zwei Arschlöchern!"

Zwei Trolle verirren sich im Alteracgebirge. Sagt der eine: "Gib einen Schuss ab, damit man uns findet."
Der andere schiesst. Zwei Stunden spaeter: "Los, gib noch einen Schuß ab."
Der zweite schießt noch einmal. Nach zwei weiteren Stunden sagt der erste: "Probier´s nochmal!"
Der andere: "Mist, ich hab keine Pfeile mehr."

Im Schlingerdorntal spricht der Wanderprediger über Nächstenliebe. 
"Warum soll man der Horde gegenüber ein Auge zudrücken?" 
Knurrt der Jäger: "Damit man besser zielen kann!"


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

hrhr die sind alle erste Sahne Drizzilein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Daumen hoch*


----------



## gold-9 (4. Juni 2007)

Drizzilein schrieb:


> ....
> Ein Taure kommt in den Himmel und sieht eine Menge Uhren, deren Zeiger
> sich alle in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten bewegen.
> Er fragt mal nach: "Was sind denn das für seltsame Uhren?"
> ...


LOL *rolf* Der ist ja mal echt gut! *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> LOL *rolf* Der ist ja mal echt gut! *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das war eigtl ein Bill Gates witz...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (4. Juni 2007)

Sagt der eine Troll zum anderen:
"Hey ich hab heute eine Frau vor der Vergewaltigung gerettet"
Fragt der andere: " Und wie hast du das gemacht?"
Antwortet er: "Ich hab sie überredet"

Ein Zwerg liegt im Krankenhaus, alle möglichen Knochen gebrochen. 
Sein Nachbar fragt ihn: 
Nachbar: "Wie haben sie denn das gemacht?" 
Zwerg: "Jo, i bin Bärenjäger." 
Nachbar: "Und...was ist passiert?" 
Zwerg:
"Ich stand letzten vor einer kleinen Höhle sagte: Huchu Bärchen.
und dann kam ein kleiner Bär heraus, den habe ich laufe lassen!
Dann bin ich zu einer anderen mittelgroßen Höhle: Huchu
Bärchen, da kam a mittelgroßer Bär, aber immer noch zu klein! 
Dann bin ich zu einer großen Höhle: Huchu Bärchen... " 
Nachbar: "...und dann?" 
Zwerg: "Dann kam die Tiefenbahn...."

Ein Hordler reitet eine steile Bergstrasse hinauf.
Eine Allianzler reitet dieselbe Strasse hinunter.
Als sie sich begegnen, schreit der Allianzler lauthals: "SCHWEIN!!" zum Hordler.
Der Hordler sofort darauf zurück: &#8222;DU ARSCH!!&#8220;
Beide reiten weiter.....als der Hordler um die nächste 
Kurve biegt, rammt er ein Schwein, das mitten auf der 
Strasse steht. 
Wenn Hordler doch nur mal zuhören würden!!!!

Der Level-70ig Epic Taurenkrieger kommt am Freitag nach Shattrath sieht seinen lang
verschollenen Freund auf einem Epic Flugmount sitzen. 
Taure "Wie geht das, man sieht dich alle heiligen Zeiten mal und trotzdem hast du schon ein Epic Flugmount. Wie schaffst du das&#8220;
Freund: "Naja, ich wette halt gerne, und gewinne immer."
Taure: "Gut dann schließen wir eine Wette ab."
Freund: "OK, ich wette mit dir um 100 Gold, dass du am Montag 
nur noch ein Ei hast."
Das Wochenende vergeht und Montags trifft man sich wieder in Shattrath.
Taure: "Schau ich hab noch beide Eier!" 
Freund: "Ja, da muss aber greifen."
Nach der Prozedur lächelt der Taure und meint: "Diesmal hast du verloren oder?" 
Freund: "Ja, bei dir habe ich 100 Gold verloren aber mit den anderen 792 in Shattrath habe ich gewettet das ich dir heute auf die Eier greife und das überlebe."

Zwei Elfen fliegen nach Rachet. Beim Greifenmeister hängt ein Zettel mit der Aufschrift: "Großes Gewinnspiel! Kostenloser Sex zu gewinnen!" Die beiden gehen zum 
Greifenmeister und fragen was man tun muss, um zu gewinnen. "Ganz einfach," sagt der darauf, "ich denke mir eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 10 und wenn sie diese erraten, 
dann haben sie gewonnen." "Fünf", rät der eine Elf. "Tut mir leid, es war die Vier. Sie haben leider nichts gewonnen." Einige Tage später versucht es der andere Elf auch, aber verliert ebenfalls. Daraufhin meint er zu dem ersten: "Weißt du, ich glaube irgendwie ist 
was faul an dem Spiel!" "Das glaube ich nicht", meint der erste, "meine Frau hat nämlich letzte Woche schon zwei Mal gewonnen..."

Im Gedränge der Tiefenbahn meint eine Nachtelfin böse zu einem Jäger: 
"Nehmen Sie Ihren Wolf hier weg! Ich spüre schon einen Floh an meiner Wade!!" 
Da meint der Jäger lächelnd: "Waldi, komm auf diese Seite, die Dame hat Flöhe!"


Sitzen ein Zwerg, eine Nachtelfin und ein Mensch in Rachet und warten auf das Schiff nach Booty Bay. Plötzlich läßt der Zwerg einen lautstarken Pfurz. Empört sich die Nachtelfin:
"Also sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert!!!" Darauf der Zwerg: "Ach, das ist Ihnen passiert? Ich dachte schon ich seis gewesen."

Ein Gnom kommt in die Taverne in Booty Bay und trifft dort einen echten Piraten mit Holzbein, Haken statt Hand und Augenklappe. Total fasziniert geht er auf den Piraten 
zu und sagt zu ihm: "Boa, also so einen echten Piraten habe ich ja noch nie 
gesehen. Sie haben ja alles, Holzbein, Haken UND Augenklappe. Verraten Sie mir vielleicht, wie das passiert ist?"
Pirat: " Dann hör mal zu du Landei! Mein Bein verlor ich durch einen Kanonenkugel und meine Hand habe ich beim Entern verloren."
Gnom: "Ja... interessant. Und was ist mir ihrem Auge passiert?"
Pirat: "Da hat mir ne Möwe reingeschissen!"
Der Gnom darauf: "Ja, aber da verliert man doch nicht direkt sein Auge..."
Pirat: "Naja, ich hatte den Haken erst einen Tag..."


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2007)

hehe genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. Juni 2007)

Lol, geile Witze^^


----------



## R. Sp. (5. Juni 2007)

Ähm... und wo ist der Witz?


----------



## Melrakal (5. Juni 2007)

frag ich mich auch... der mit Thrall hatte weder Sinn noch war der witzig oO


----------



## Szyslak (5. Juni 2007)

@ Drizzilein: Nice, n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kannst gern noch mehr posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Darkwarlock: ? oO Hier einer, der dürfte deinem Geschmack entsprechen:
Stehen Zwei Gnome in einem Haus .. .. ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (5. Juni 2007)

The Darkwarlock, weder witzig, noch irgendwie auf die spielgeschichte bezogen. 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (5. Juni 2007)

Zwei Gnome stehen in Eschenwald plötzlich einem gewaltigen Bären gegenüber.
In Windeseile reißt sich der eine die Stiefel von den Füßen holt seine 
Turnschuhe aus dem Rucksack und zieht sie an.
"Was soll das denn?" fragt sein Begleiter, du kannst auch mit
Turnschuhen nicht schneller laufen als der Bär.`
"Was geht mich der Bär an, Hauptsache ich bin schneller als Du."

Ein junger Zwerg kommt so langsam ins heiratsfähige Alter. Vater Zwerg sagt zu ihm: "Damit wir uns nicht blamieren, übst du erst mal an einem Astloch, mein Junge."
Der junge Zwerg dampft ab, sucht sich ein Astloch und übt kräftig. Nach zwei Stunden kommt er zurück und sagt, er sei jetzt bestens vorbereitet.
Der alte Zwerg ist einverstanden und besorgt eine Dame. Er fordert den Junior auf, das Erlernte mit der Dame auszuprobieren. Der junge Zwerg geht auf die Zwergin los, holt weit aus und tritt dieser mit aller Macht in den Hintern. 
Der alte Zwerg entsetzt: "Was machst du denn da?" Da meint der junge Zwerg ganz cool: 
"Erst mal auf Nummer sicher gehn, dass keine Bienen drin sind!"

Zwei Trolljäger treffen sich. Erzählt der eine dem anderen:
"Du, ich habe einen merkwürdigen Wolf. Immer wenn ich daneben schieße,
wirft er sich auf den Boden, streckt die Füße in die Höhe und lacht."
"Und was macht er wenn Du triffst?"
"Das weiß ich nicht, ich habe ihn erst seit 3 Jahren..."


----------



## Otakulos (5. Juni 2007)

Ein Nachtelf ist im Alter von 400 Jahren Gestorben. Die Eltern beide weit über 800 stehen am Grab. Da sagt der Vater zur Muter: ich hab dir doch gleich gesagt den kriegen wir nicht durch.


----------



## warwalker69 (5. Juni 2007)

Liegt der Alli tot im kella,
war der hordler widda schneller,
liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
hat der Alli 5 Kollegen


----------



## gold-9 (5. Juni 2007)

warwalker69 schrieb:


> Liegt der Alli tot im kella,
> war der hordler widda schneller,
> liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
> hat der Alli 5 Kollegen


gabs schon über 7 mal...


----------



## Monolith (5. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie waren die Witze am Anfang noch lustig, da sie wirklich um WoW handelten... jetzt werden nur noch irgendwelche bekannten Witze genommen und es werden WoW-Klassennamen eingesetzt - nein, dass ist nicht wirklich witzig...


Achja, @ warwalker69
Den Witz hatten wir nun schon auf jeder Seite dieses Threads und er wird nicht wirklich lustiger dadurch...


----------



## MiCrO²XiD (12. Juni 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte:
> Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.
> 
> Wenig später... siehe Bild"
> ...





hammergeile witze hier,...

schade, dass der link nicht geht...


----------



## hazrek (12. Juni 2007)

Geht ein Orc mit nem Papagei zum gasthaus fragt der Gastwirt:"woher hast denn den her?" , antwortet der Papagei : " die gibts überall in durotar.

Ist der nett geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (12. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin zwar pala aba ich mach mich trotzdem runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also 
Palas sind wie Kondome mit ihnen ist es Sicherer ohne Sie besser ^^
noch ein Witz :
Ho®den sind wie Turnschuhe Reintreten und wohlfühlen


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

der topt alles:

die horde kommt im BG immer in ner horde

oder au net


----------



## dimelton (13. Juni 2007)

MiCrO²XiD schrieb:


> hammergeile witze hier,...
> 
> schade, dass der link nicht geht...



ok, wohl abgelaufen. dann erzähle ich mal so zu ende.

Vorgeschichte:
Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.

spieler: ich stecke mit meinen char fest. der name ist XXXX
gm: ich habe deinen char wieder ausgesetzt. sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren. er sitzt jetzt in if.
spieler: jo danke, aber es war ein horden-char.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2007)

hahahaha , shit happends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziera (13. Juni 2007)

Ich hab im Tattostudio einen guten gehört...

Treffen sich zwei Wow - Süchtige,
sagt der eine
"Hey, hast schon gehört Papst Johannes Paul II. ist gestorben"
darauf der andere
"und?-was hat er gedroppt"


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2007)

alt aber geil 9,5/10


----------



## Dávné (13. Juni 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> oder der...
> 
> "paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass"
> 
> ...




Der mit mit dem Hund und der Katze ist ja geil den merk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalo (15. Juni 2007)

Ein Taure und ein Troll stehen vor dem Aufgang zu den Blackrocktiefen. Sie 
staunen über die Aussicht und da sagt der Troll: 
"Maaa, i würd so gern mal die Aussicht von da unten geniessen!" 
Da der Taure drauf: "He, du hast eh so klasse Hosenträger. 
I las dich mal einfach an denen runter, dann kannst mal alles begutachten!" 
Als der Troll da so unten baumelt und die Lava betrachtet, beginnt er auf 
einmal voll zu Lachen. 
Dem Tauren wirds zu blöd und er fragt nach, was da wohl so witzig wäre. 
Darauf der Troll : "Ich hab mir nur grad vorgestellt, wenn ich jetzt die Hosenträger
Aufmach, bekommst sie voll ins Gesicht……!“

Ein Taure kommt in den Himmel und sieht eine Menge Uhren, deren Zeiger 
sich alle in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten bewegen. 
Er fragt mal nach: "Was sind denn das für seltsame Uhren?" 
Darauf bekommt er als antwortet: "Für jedes Volk auf den Welten gibt es eine Uhr, und 
jedesmal, wenn ein Idiot geboren wird, bewegt sich der Zeiger um eine 
Sekunde nach vorne." 
"Aha. Und wo ist die Uhr für Blutelfen?" 
"In der Küche - wir benutzen sie als Ventilator“


Tatsächlich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. weiter so...


Zu allen Leuten die Außer.. "Schon bessere gehört, oder "Langweilig" nichts weiter geschrieben haben..
Versuchts doch besser... Große Klappe nichts dahinter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dávné (18. Juni 2007)

Warum werden so viele witze von anderen Spielern ohne Pala, üder die Pala´s gemacht ? Naja damit sie auch mal die Chance haben einen Pala zu verletzen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brüller wa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lod2504 (20. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leutz eure jokes sind echt spitze!!!

Weiter so bitte.

greetz
Bloody




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

chat log:

Veritas sagt:
ah aber wahrscheinlich muss ich eh wieder ewig warten auf pvp
Jesus Christ sagt:
ich muss nie ewig warten*gg wenns hoch kommt 5- 10 min und das ist dann schon hamer lang^^
Veritas sagt:
ja, du bist ja auch horde. am wochenende muss ich um diese uhrzeit auch nicht so lange warten. 
Veritas sagt:
die sind ja noch alle inner schule


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

Letztens ein Schamane inner Raid..




> Erden und Kurzschließen... kommt Sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

weiterer Chatlog:

Veritas: Wenn du bei http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/ immer nein klickst kommt druide raus. ^^

Jesus Christ: wenn du immer ja klickst kommt dasselbe raus.

Veritas: Heisst der kann alles, aber davon nichts. XD

Jesus Christ: Ja, so ungefähr ^^


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

In unserer Gilde ist ein Krieger der nicht richtig tanken kann...

Irgendwann mal hat unser Gildenchef ihn einfach "Plattenschurke" genannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat auch für viele Lacher gesorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indexchris (20. Juni 2007)

WoW witz:

Liegt der Alli tot im keller war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Alli Zehen kollegen.


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

indexchris schrieb:


> WoW witz:
> 
> Liegt der Alli tot im keller war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Alli Zehen kollegen.





ih hoer mir auf mit son spruechen.
sowas aehnliches schrien die ganzen kiddies dauernd im pvp.. das nervt. und lustig wars beim ersten mal nciht und auch immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (20. Juni 2007)

hm... geil gemacht aber ich find den witz doch ihrgtwie cool


----------



## hazrek (20. Juni 2007)

Gwht ein Orc mit nem Papagei auf der schulter in ein Gasthaus.
Fragt der Gastwirt:"woher hast denn den?"
Sagt der Papagei:"die gibts überall in Durotar."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hazrek (20. Juni 2007)

Messer rein, messer raus, messer rot , alli tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chyna (20. Juni 2007)

hazrek schrieb:


> Messer rein, messer raus, messer rot , alli tod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Messer rein, messer raus, messer rot , hordy tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...un nu? könnt ihr bitte aufhören diese schwachsinnigen - nicht witzigen - sich immer wiederholenden - einfallslosen - idiotischen - nervenden - pseudo witze zu posten?

danke


----------



## wowman (20. Juni 2007)

*On a PatchDay !*

*10:55 Uhr MEZ :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Patch is drauf, Server können wieder on gehen !"
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Sicher ? "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " mmh..."
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " ? "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " mmmh... "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " ?? "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Kann sein..! "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " ???... , wie... kann sein ? "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Denk schon, Patch is drauf, Server können wieder on gehen !!! "

*Mittlerweile ist es 11:05 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Kurz Afklo......................., ................. "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " hust "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " ................................................................................
....... "

*11:18 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Re "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " WB "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Danke "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Gern "

*11:22 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Ok, denn fahr jetzt die Server hoch ! "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Jetzt ? "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Ja "
*11:25 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Ok, ich fahr die Server hoch... "
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Mom ! "
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " ??? "
*11:28 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 1 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 2 : " Das schaffen wir nich mehr, um halb is Pause !!! "
*11:29 MEZ ! :*
Blizzmitarbeiter 2 zu Blizzmitarbeiter 1 : " Ach ja ... ! "

*11:30 MEZ ! : - " Mittagspause  "*


*Derweil in einem chat bei Buffed* :
*#54*              11:30
* McBrain *       Leute beruhigt ech, die Jungs von Bliizzard sind Profis die                                                                                  
                                                                     sind bestimmt bei die Server schnell wieder flott zumachen!!!

* #53*              11:29                              
* smutje *        @52 Lern ma Deutsch, du noob

*  #52 *            11:28
* DingDong *    Naver pley on a Padchduy !!!
                                                                      mfg
                                                                      DD

* #51 *            11:27
*Quallenman*  lol


----------



## R. Sp. (21. Juni 2007)

Dávné schrieb:


> Warum werden so viele witze von anderen Spielern ohne Pala, üder die Pala´s gemacht ? Naja damit sie auch mal die Chance haben einen Pala zu verletzen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne ist nicht witzig, ist leider die Traurige Wahrheit, denn immer wenn man versucht einen Pala ingame zu verletzen sitzt er ja schon wieder im Gasthaus...


----------



## dejaspeed (21. Juni 2007)

Nur weil vll ein paar palas die Blase anschmeissen und sich wegporten heist es nicht das es alle so machen oder mal im Ernst hast du das selbst schonmal erlebt ?  ich nicht zumindestens nicht...


----------



## Eriinnye (24. Juni 2007)

LoL ^^ warn shco geile witze dabei aba 

Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Gnom wieder.

Sagt der 1 Orc: Hey guck ma! Der Gnom von gestern!
2. Orc: Lass dem ma wieder was aufs Maul geben!
1. Orc: Wir fragn den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne Filter hat wolln wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder n Grund für ne Klopperei!

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Gnom

1. Orc: Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?
Gnom: Mit oder ohne Filter?
1. Orc : Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!
*batsch*

war ned zu toppen xD *imma noch lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (24. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Nur weil vll ein paar palas die Blase anschmeissen und sich wegporten heist es nicht das es alle so machen oder mal im Ernst hast du das selbst schonmal erlebt ?  ich nicht zumindestens nicht...


Einmal bisjetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Regesas (25. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mal einen Krieger und Jäger in der gilde. Die Namen will ich nun net genau nennen sind aber genau so bescheuert wie sie gespielt haben. Der hunter hatte eine Graue 2 H Axt in Bollwerk und der Krieger 2 Stoff items. Zu meinem Erstaunen hatten wir es bis zu dem endboss gepackt und musste dem Krieger ca 5 Anläufe geben bis er gerafft hat das da ein 2ter Boss dazu kommt (der Drache). Er hat sich immer gewundert warum wir immer wieder draufgehen obwohl er es gerade so schaft die Aggro von dem Orc aufsich zu ziehen... Irgendwann kam der rest der Gruppe darauf den Krieger genau da hin zu packen wo der drache landet. Er hatte es dann geschafft da stehen zu bleiben und uns zuzugucken wie der Vergeltungspala es geschaft hat den so anzutanken. Als der Drache runterkam war er ganz erstaunt wo der drache Herkommt wie als würde man die Grafik auf very Low stellt und net mal 1 Meter weit sieht....

(Wir haben so den Boss nie geschaft weil der hunter es net gebacken bekam dmg zu machen xD)


----------



## Belinda1 (25. Juni 2007)

o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andorodon (25. Juni 2007)

Hier meiner: ^^

Kommt ein Blutelfenmädchen zu ihren Vater und fragt: "Papi, Papi. Können wir die Mami essen?"

Darauf antwortet der Vater ganz erschrocken: "Aber Liebe an was denkst du denn, wir haben doch noch einen halben Tauren im Kühlschrank!"


----------



## AWDStreet (25. Juni 2007)

Die Witz sind echt gut müsste Blizzard ins Spiel einbauen^^


----------



## Technocrat (26. Juni 2007)

AWDStreet schrieb:


> Die Witz sind echt gut müsste Blizzard ins Spiel einbauen^^



Hehe, Scherzkeks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Hälfte _sind_ aus dem Spiel...


----------



## dejaspeed (26. Juni 2007)

Der Herr des Armreif's fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. Juni 2007)

AWDStreet schrieb:


> Die Witz sind echt gut müsste Blizzard ins Spiel einbauen^^






Technocrat schrieb:


> Hehe, Scherzkeks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das war mal wieder einer der besten letzter zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wahahaahahhaah


----------



## Brandolf_M (26. Juni 2007)

immer wieder wenn ich mit meinen char in sw bin lese ich
im channel 1 folgende frage und einmal konnte ich mir die
folgende antwort nicht verkneifen und bringe sie seit dem 
immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Channel1 - xxxx :"Geht was ins Verlies?"
Channel1 - Brandolf :" Ja eine Treppe "

############################

noch einer - ist aber wirklich passiert

5er Gruppe auf dem Weg zum Baron von Stratholme kurz vor dem
ersten Boss - ich glaub der Jäger wars, der falsch pullte...

xxxx:" das sind zu viele schnell lauft zur Kapelle"
yyyy:"???"
tttt:"wieso?"
xxxx:"vertraut mir lauft"

wir erreichen die Kapelle in der der Pala steht die Mobs folgen uns
wir alle sind tot

yyyy:"warum sollten wir zur kapelle laufen???"
xxxx:"nah ich dachte geheiligter Boden"
dddd:"****noob das sind Untote und keine Vampiere!!"
tttt:"muhaha, geheiligter Boden"
ssss:"rolf"

Gruß

Brandolf ^^


----------



## Method man (27. Juni 2007)

LOL schon 31 seiten, richig nice.
Mal sehehn ob jemand noch witze übrig hat^^


----------



## Isco (28. Juni 2007)

Kenn nur den einen:

Mages sind wie Hooligans: Kämpfen, Saufen, Kämpfen, Saufen, ...


----------



## Elrohier (30. Juni 2007)

Weis nun net ob der Schon kam aber egal


Der eine WoW Spieler zum anderen 

Wusstest du schon gestern ist der Papst Gestorben 

Der andere WoW Spieler   UND WAS HAT ER GEDROPT





Sag mal Weihnachten ist doch Jesus Gestorben oder 

Nein Weihnachten ist Jesus Gespawnt und Ostern war Jesus First Kill


----------



## Tyrol (1. Juli 2007)

Warum braucht nen Pala nen 40 mage????? 
Naja einer muss ja schaden machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2007)

Na wenn das mal nicht auf wahren Tatsachen besteht. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taliser (3. Juli 2007)

Rofl, zum totlachen... weiter so ;-)


----------



## Method man (4. Juli 2007)

> Weis nun net ob der Schon kam aber egal
> 
> 
> Der eine WoW Spieler zum anderen
> ...



-Mega geil xD

@Noxiel : geiles comic ,woher hastu den?


----------



## Dreawork (4. Juli 2007)

was ist der unterschied zwischen nem baum und nem nachtelfen?    
der baum labert dich nicht ewig voll wenn du ihn trittst


----------



## eldrar (5. Juli 2007)

Was haben ein Nachtelf (n811) und ein Baum gemeinsam? In beide gehöhrt ne Axt


Gabs bestimmt schon aber der passte gerade so schön dahinter.


----------



## Shadowfly (5. Juli 2007)

Dreawork schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen nem baum und nem nachtelfen?
> der baum labert dich nicht ewig voll wenn du ihn trittst




Und wie ist das dann beim Restro DuDu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOneRs (5. Juli 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler?
> Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück.
> Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.
> __________________



was ist jetzt mit den leuten auf nem RP-PVP server?


----------



## Madedman (7. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte einen Traum:Ein Alli hing an einem baum 

Ich hatte soviele träume:Leider nicht genug bäume

PS: Hoffe der war noch nit da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

omg 31 seiten... nach seite 16 hab ich aufgegeben weiter zu lesen ^^
aber geil eure witze !! weiter so ^^ 
kenne selber leider keine neuen witze die nicht schon hier stehn.
mfg elma


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

Madedman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte einen Traum:Ein Alli hing an einem baum
> ...



einfach nur geil xD


----------



## rEdiC (7. Juli 2007)

wie geht nochma der mit der blasenschwäche=?


----------



## Sothor (7. Juli 2007)

kam bestimmt schon aber:

Was haben eine Schwangere und ein Pala gemeinsam ?

-Beide haben angst das die Blase platzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuels (7. Juli 2007)

treffen sich 2 Jäger, beide tot...
xD
ka ob der schon gepostet wurde glaub schon aber egal ^^


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> ka ob der schon gepostet wurde glaub schon aber egal ^^



Was für eine Haltung...


----------



## Gantus (8. Juli 2007)

Ka ob der schon gepostet wurde.


Kommt ein Taure mit nem Gnom auf dem Kopf ins Gasthaus. Fragt der Wirt "Was is dir denn passiert?"
Antortet der Gnom " Oh Ich bin da in was rein getreten"


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2007)

keine ahnung ob der schon dabei war aber ich hab einen absoluten lieblingstwitz^^

Also. ein zwergen jäger kommt zum lehrer. der leherer: "gut du hast alle prüfungen mit bestnoten bestanden. nun kommt die letzte, alles entscheidende frage. du bist allein in ashenvale unterwegs und plötzlich kommen vier orc´s, ein schamane, zwei krieger und ein hexer auf dich zu und du hast nur zwei kugeln und..... Da unterbricht ihn der jäger: " is das net ein bischen gemein? 1:4 ??? komm schon net so gemein sein. Darauf der Lehrer: "gut meintet wegen.. ein Nachtelfe kommt dir zuhilfe, also auf wen feuerst du die zwei schüsse ab. Überlege weiße," erinnert ihn der Lehrer. darauf der zwerg. "ich schieße zweimal auf den nachtelfen."


----------



## Shadowfly (9. Juli 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob der schon dabei war aber ich hab einen absoluten lieblingstwitz^^
> 
> Also. ein zwergen jäger kommt zum lehrer. der leherer: "gut du hast alle prüfungen mit bestnoten bestanden. nun kommt die letzte, alles entscheidende frage. du bist allein in ashenvale unterwegs und plötzlich kommen vier orc´s, ein schamane, zwei krieger und ein hexer auf dich zu und du hast nur zwei kugeln und..... Da unterbricht ihn der jäger: " is das net ein bischen gemein? 1:4 ??? komm schon net so gemein sein. Darauf der Lehrer: "gut meintet wegen.. ein Nachtelfe kommt dir zuhilfe, also auf wen feuerst du die zwei schüsse ab. Überlege weiße," erinnert ihn der Lehrer. darauf der zwerg. "ich schieße zweimal auf den nachtelfen."




Sry eliegt vielleicht an mir aber Witzig find ich den nicht ;-(

Naja hier mein Favo ^^ (kamm vielleicht auch schon mal)

Was ist die häufigste Totesursache bei Pala's? -> Blasenschwäche ;-)


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2007)

naja^^ du weißt doch zwerge hassen nachtelfen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fällt grad kein witz ein aber auf meinem alten server (onyxia) gabs zwo lustige gilden in einer waren nur tauren und hieß BSE und die andere hartz-IV-progaming^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carrey (10. Juli 2007)

um ehrlich zu sein:

"Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"

den versteh ich net


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Juli 2007)

Carrey schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein:
> 
> "Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> ...


Es geht darum,dass das Genital des Taurens so lang ist,dass es bis zum Grund reicht.Haha.


----------



## Adler_Auge (11. Juli 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es geht darum,dass das Genital des Taurens so lang ist,dass es bis zum Grund reicht.Haha.



Genau, der alte Witz über die Größenunterschiede der Rassen in der WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Genau, der alte Witz über die Größenunterschiede der Rassen in der WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Obwohl ich es ja viel verblüffender finde,dass sich Taure und Gnom verstehen können.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Juli 2007)

beides Hexenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Tauren können Hexenmeister werden?Nice1.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Juli 2007)

Du kennst dich sicherlich den spruch "Dämonisch sprechen" den jeder WL beherscht dieser Spruch bewirkt das sämtliche Spells längere Zeit zum casten benötigen als normal d.h der betroffene Mob oder Spieler spricht tatsächlich Dämonich in Wort und Laut.

Buffen nun der Gnome und der Orc hexenmeister diesen Spruch auf sich selbst sprechen sie beide nun die selbe Sprache und verstehen sich nun 


ehm ja und Tauren können keine wl werden ^^


----------



## Shadowfly (11. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Du kennst dich sicherlich den spruch "Dämonisch sprechen" den jeder WL beherscht dieser Spruch bewirkt das sämtliche Spells längere Zeit zum casten benötigen als normal d.h der betroffene Mob oder Spieler spricht tatsächlich Dämonich in Wort und Laut.
> 
> Buffen nun der Gnome und der Orc hexenmeister diesen Spruch auf sich selbst sprechen sie beide nun die selbe Sprache und verstehen sich nun happy.gif




Geht glaub ich nicht mehr *leider*


----------



## Nikkei (12. Juli 2007)

Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar voller Gnome, geht zum Wirt und fragt:
"Ist der Kicker kaputt?"


----------



## Nikkei (12. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> treffen sich 2 Jäger, beide tot...
> xD
> ka ob der schon gepostet wurde glaub schon aber egal ^^




der witz geht anders:
Treffen sich zwei Jäger kritisch!


----------



## Szyslak (12. Juli 2007)

Stell dir vor, es gibt beide :>

Und sogar ca. 35 mal in dem Thread hier..


----------



## R. Sp. (12. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Nur weil vll ein paar palas die Blase anschmeissen und sich wegporten heist es nicht das es alle so machen oder mal im Ernst hast du das selbst schonmal erlebt ?  ich nicht zumindestens nicht...



Sorry, das ich darauf erst jetzt antworte, habs vorher nicht gesehen!

Ja, das ist mir schon Passiert: Geschichte:

Ist schon etwas her: Im Hinterland habe ich meinen Druiden durch die gegend gejagt... aufeinmal wurde ich von einem Hunter niedergemacht. Da diesr Hunter einer meiner Feindgilden angehörte, habe ich auf meinen Main (70er UD Arkan Feuer Mage) umgeloggt und habe den Hunter weggeputzt (direkt dort wo die Schildkröten vor der Hordler-base rumlaufen). Als ich wieder auf meinen Druiden umgeloggt hatte stand der Hunter schon wieder da und hatm ich abermals zum Geisterheiler geschickt. Dieses Spiel ging so 20-30 Minuten. Ich habe dann hilfe aus der Gilde gerufen... als die ankamen sah ich das auch der Ally das getan hat, wir standen dann 5 Hordler gegen 9 Allys vor der Hordler Base. Wir haben uns Wacker geschlagen und haben bis auf einen Pala alle zum Geisterheiler geschickt. Der Pally hatte sich verpieselt... wir also hinterher, aber er war zu schnell mit der Aura. Wollten gerade aufgeben, da sehen wir ihn hinter einem Baum stehen... hat sich gerade hochgeheilt... wir abgemountet (Waren 2 Mages) und da sehe ich wie er Gottesschild anwirft und irgendwas castet. Als ich ihn dann angeklickt habe, hat mein NECB angezeigt das er den RS castet... haben ihn dann ausgelacht und sind zurück... und das Gerücht, Ally-Palas nehmen immer RS und Gottesschild würde sich nicht so halten, wenn ich der einzige wäre der das so erlebt hat, da gibt es mit sicherheit noch mehr...


----------



## Refuser (12. Juli 2007)

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war: 

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! 

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten… 

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“ 
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“ 
Ich: „Stormwind?“ 
Sie: „Ne von H&M“ 
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“ 
Sie: „Inst..was?“ 
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“ 

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“ 
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“ 
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“ 
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“ 
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“ 
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“ 

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: 

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ 
Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“ 

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“ 

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! 

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! 

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! 

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“ 
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was? 
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“ 
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“ 
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“ 
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“ 

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen. 

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“ 
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“ 
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“ 

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“ 

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt. 

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“ 
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“ 
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“ 
Ich: „Ingenieur“ 
Polizei: „Für was?“ 
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“ 

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“ 

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“ 
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“ 

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“ 

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“ 
Ich: „Ja, Darth“ 
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“ 
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“ 
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“ 
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine! 
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“ 

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. 

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“ 
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“ 
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“ 
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“ 
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“ 
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“ 
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“ 

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## MethMan (13. Juli 2007)

> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!
> 
> ...



Ich glaub den gabs schon hier irgendwo auf der seite 20-30^^


----------



## xXMaXiMXx (13. Juli 2007)

Reallife ist für arme socken ohne ingame Freunde.


----------



## Refuser (13. Juli 2007)

> Ich glaub den gabs schon hier irgendwo auf der seite 20-30^^


ochh sry ^^


----------



## jagerr (13. Juli 2007)

wie merkt man sich die 11-88-0?

11 mobs     88 palas    0 damage


----------



## Carrey (13. Juli 2007)

gibbet schon^^


----------



## Dreawork (13. Juli 2007)

Was machste wenn ein pala nen stift nach dir wirft?

Wegrennen, er hat ne Granate im Mund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (13. Juli 2007)

Dreawork schrieb:


> Was machste wenn ein pala nen stift nach dir wirft?
> 
> Wegrennen, er hat ne Granate im Mund.
> 
> ...



naja fehlt irgendwie der logische zusammenhang mit wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torás (13. Juli 2007)

Woran sterben Palas am häufigsten.........................




An Blasenschwäche...


 XDD


----------



## Carrey (13. Juli 2007)

Torás schrieb:


> Woran sterben Palas am häufigsten.........................
> An Blasenschwäche...
> XDD



Gibbet irgentwie auch schon^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Juli 2007)

Ich persönlich finde die Dunkelmondhoroskope recht witzig.Meine Top 3:

Platz 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Retohan (15. Juli 2007)

Meine Sammlung:

Gnomwitze:

Kommt ein Gnom in die Kneipe und sieht eine Menge um einen Tauren herum stehen. Fragt der Gnom den Wirt:" Was ist denn da ?" 
Sagt der Wirt:"Wer den Tauren zum lachen kriegt, bekommt 100 Goldstücke." 
Gesagt getan - der Gnom geht zum Tauren, flüstert ihm was ins Ohr und der Taure fängt an laut zu lachen. Der Gnom kassiert das Gold und der Wirt sagt wieder:" Wenn du den Tauren zum Weinen kriegst bekommst du noch mal 100." 
Gesagt getan. Der Gnom nimmt den Tauren mit vor die Tür und nach 5 Minuten kommt der Taure weinend wieder ins Haus gestürmt. 
"Wie hast du das denn wieder geschafft ?" fragt der Wirt. 
Der Gnom antwortet: " Erst hab ich ihm gesagt, mein Schniedel sei größer als seiner. Daraufhin hat er gelacht. *Dann haben wir vor der Tür verglichen*." 


Zwergenwitze: 

Zwerg Krieger zum Magier "einmal Brot und wasser bitte" darauf der Magier verdutzt "Wasser! Was willst mit Wasser?"
Erwidert der Zwerg "Solang´s umsonst ist, is es mir völlig egal" 

Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte? 
-> Man wäscht ihn!  

Palawitze:

"fragt ein pala einen anderen:"duell?" 
sagt der andere:"ne, muss in 2 tagen off"

Was hat ein Pala und ein Kondom gemeinsam? 
-Mit ist es Sicherer 
-Ohne machts mehr Spass

Wie viele Hordler brauch man um einen Pala zu killen? 2 ! Einen der ihn bekämpft und einer der im Gasthaus wartet ! 

Liegt der pala tod im keller war der hordler wieder schneller liegt der hordler tod daneben hat der pala 5 Kollegen.

Kommt ein Pala an 2 Hasen vorbei und macht sein Schild an, sagt der eine Hase "Siehste der hat von gestern gelernt" 

Jägerwitze:

Treffen sich 2 Jäger sagt der eine zum anderen 
_"Pa, dein Pet ist aber hässlich!"_ 
Darauf der Druide neben dem Jäger 
_"Hey"_

Trollwitze:

"Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen.
Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her. 
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? " 
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !" "

Nachtelfenwitze:
"Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen aufm Baum und sehn ne Gruppe Hordler vorbei laufen. Sagt der eine "Ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22 
- die machen wir fertig!" " 

Taurenwitze: 

Wie töten Tauren Wildtiere? Sie fressen ihnen das Gras weg! 

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser. 
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!" 
Darauf der Taure: "*Und 2 Meter tief*!"


wundert nicht das vielen mehrfach vorgekommen ist.
das ist meine Sammlung


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juli 2007)

> Reallife ist für arme socken ohne ingame Freunde.




LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (16. Juli 2007)

hab ich mal in irgendnem forum gelesen:

jäger1: bin neu, welches pet soll ich mir am besten zähmen?

jäger2: die besten Pets sind die Kakerlaken, die man in Undercity unter der Bank kaufen kann... die überleben sogar einen Atomkrieg

der nächste thread umfasst die Frage wie man die pets taufen soll.



seitdem meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckett (16. Juli 2007)

sitzen zwei allies im gasthaus. der eine ist 'n pala, der ander macht auch keinen schaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (16. Juli 2007)

Beckett schrieb:


> sitzen zwei allies im gasthaus. der eine ist 'n pala, der ander macht auch keinen schaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha wie unlustig -.-

Wie oft kam der jetzt schon vor ?


----------



## Anderoth (16. Juli 2007)

Treffen sich 2 Palas und reden miteinander.

Pala1: Hey weisste was? Ich bin auf Holy geskillt und du?
Pala2: Jaja ich kann auch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (16. Juli 2007)

Oh mann alle Seite ndurchgelesen.

Sind wirklich ein paar sehr sehr geile dabei.

Der kam auch schon aber ich find ihn geil:

Ich hab nichts gegen Gnome, ich habe nur Angst dass ich irgendwann mal auf einen drauf trete. 

Weiter so Buffed user !


----------



## Flümmel (19. Juli 2007)

[5.-worldchat][Zorfalon]Suchen noch einen DMG Dealer für Sklaven Heroic /w me
[5.-worldchat][xXx] invite pls!
[xXx] Stufe 70 Mensch Paladin <xXx> - Shattrath - 1 Spieler gesamt
[5.-worldchat][Therouge]kannste nich lesen?!? er hat nen DD gesucht und keine Lusche!


----------



## Ares@nerathor (19. Juli 2007)

Flümmel schrieb:


> [5.-worldchat][Zorfalon]Suchen noch einen DMG Dealer für Sklaven Heroic /w me
> [5.-worldchat][xXx] invite pls!
> [xXx] Stufe 70 Mensch Paladin <xXx> - Shattrath - 1 Spieler gesamt
> [5.-worldchat][Therouge]kannste nich lesen?!? er hat nen DD gesucht und keine Lusche!



ROFL

Sitzen n Mensch Schurke, Zwerg Jäger und Mensch Paladin am Lagerfeuer
und warten darauf das ihre frauen entbinden... Da kommt dann die
Elfen-Hebamme mit den 3 Neugeborenen und meint, das sie die Kinder nu
leider vertauscht habe... Der Schurke meint sofort "ich erkenn mein
Kind!!" und zeigt auf das kleine Zwergenbaby... Meint die Hebamme: "is
doch wohl kaum möglich..." Meint der Schurke "scheissegal, Haupsache
nicht den Pala!!"

Shaman was defeated in a Duel.
Blizz: This is not and was never intended, will be fixed asap.

Jaina Proudmoore und Thrall unterhalten sich:

J: He thrall... ich finde das nervt, ihr Hordler lacht uns immer aus, nur weil ihr den Schamanen habt und wir nur tausende Paladine...

T: Ja stimmt schon, aber selber schuld, bringt den leuten doch was vernünftiges bei...

J: Ja schon.. aber He... so als Boss der Horde... Könnt ihr nichtmal was völlig dummes und unsinniges machen damit wir auchmal was zu lachen haben?

T:Klar, machen wir doch gerne, ich hab da auch ne Idee, also, hör zu, wir bauen eine Stadt, mitten im brachland, so absolut am ende der heide, da stellen wir ein paar leute rein, die irgendwelche langweiligen und sinnfreien questen vergeben, so das man sich da mindestens 20 lvl lang nur mit rumrennen beschäftigen kann!

J: ja... schon ne idee... aber sowas machen die wir daurnd....

T: OOOO$%$ dann stellen wir da keine trainer rein, sodass man nach jedem lvl erstmal wieder nach Orgrimmar fliegen darf UND das sinnlose dorf wird der zentrale Knotenpunkt für die windreitmeiste, sodass jeder Hordler da im laufe des tages dauernd durch muss.

J: Cool, das wäre nett von euch, dann haben wir auchmal was zu lachen!

Gesagt getan, Crossorads wird gebaut!!

2 Monate später treffen sich Thrall und Jaina wieder:

J: Ok Ok Thrall... die zivilisten haben schon magenschmerzen vor lachen, ihr könnt crossroads wieder abbauen...

T: geht nicht....

J: Wieso??

T: Deine Leute campen da den ganzen tag....


----------



## Momohexe (20. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann echt keine palawitze mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (20. Juli 2007)

Momohexe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kann echt keine palawitze mehr hören
> ...



Nicht aufregen ^^

Habe auch schonmal Paladin gespielt. Zwar nicht hoch aber egal.

Ich find die Witze geil !

Hab leider keine mehr die hier noch nciht stehen.


----------



## Riane (20. Juli 2007)

Bevor ihr anfangt mich zu zuflamen muss ich euch sagen, dass ich es weiss, das dieses Bild rein gar nix mit WoW zu tun hat, geschweige denn mit WoW Witzen. Jedoch KANN ich euch dieses Bild nicht vorenthalten! Das ist einfach zuuuuu krass und zu geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr müsst euch nur mal die geilen Gesichtsausdrücke reinziehen von den Zuschauern. Und euch vorstellen, wie heftig er auf die Fresse fällt. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vergeben. ^^


----------



## Thareen (20. Juli 2007)

Owned by Street.

Wenn das nicht weg getan hat, weiss ich auch nicht weiter^^


----------



## Rhainer78 (22. Juli 2007)

ok, sry.. aber die muß ich noch bringen, find ich funny, aber generell hab ich nix gegen palas, solange sie beim heilen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treffen sich zwei Palas. Der eine hat n roten Helm und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden.
oder:
Stehn zwei Hordler im Wald von Elwyn,- beide auf folgen
oder:
Treffen sich zwei Palas. sagt der eine: " Duell?" da entgegnet der andere: "och nöö, lass mal, ich muß in 3 stunden Kara"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anecros^^ (22. Juli 2007)

oh mir ist einer eingefallen, hab ich von nem RL freund^^

Frau und Mann unterhalten sich in der Küche

F:Schatz, weisst du welcher spezieller tag heute ist?

der Mann darauf

M: Ja, heute ist Gildentreff


XD XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Juli 2007)

Anecros^^ schrieb:


> oh mir ist einer eingefallen, hab ich von nem RL freund^^
> 
> Frau und Mann unterhalten sich in der Küche
> 
> ...



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aspro-coh (22. Juli 2007)

hier malnoch einer ...

wie merkt man das man wow süchtig ist ? ...

wenn man den dorfprister fragt ob er holy oder shadow geskillt ist ^^ ...


----------



## Waldinator (22. Juli 2007)

Eine Patroulie aus Menschen läuft durch Düstermarsch. Plötzlich sehen sie einen
Horde Schami auf einem Hügel stehen, der vor sich hin kichert. Der Hauptmann
befiehlt den Anriff und 10 Soldaten stürmen auf den Schamanen zu. Der verschwindet
hinterm Hügel, die Soldaten hinterher. Man höhrt wilde Kampfgeräusche und dann
taucht der Schami wieder kichernd auf dem Hügel auf. Der Kommandant schickt nochmal
20 Leute los und wieder das gleiche Spiel. Nach kurzer Zeit kehrt der Hordler wieder
kichernd an seinen Platz zurück. Nocheinmal schickt der Mensch wütend eine Gruppe
von 50 Soldaten los, doch das gleiche Spiel. Plötzlich kriecht ein verletztetr
Soldat hinter dem Hügel hervor und wird noch von einem Erdschock getroffen. Mit
letzter Kraft stammelt er den Anführer an: "Es ist eine Falle... es sind 2...!"

^^



Liegt n Alli tot im Keller war der hordler wieder schneller. Liegt der Hordler tot
daneben hat der alli zehn kollegen.



Geht ein Orc zum Hexendoktor und sagt: "Herr Doktor sie müssen mir helfen ich hab
einen Penis wie ein Gnom! "
Der Doktor drauf:" Da müssen sie sich nicht schämen es kommt nicht auf die Grösse
an"
der Orc: "Ja das sagen alle aber ich halts einfach nimmer aus ich brauch Hilfe!"
Der Doktor:"Naja zeigen Sie halt einmal her!"
Orc öffnet die Hose und der Hexendoktor wird ganz grün im Gesicht und setzt sich
hin!
Doktor:"Aber, Aber, das hätten sie doch sagen müssen..."
Orc:" Hab ich doch ...wie ein Gnom... 80cm gross und 30 kg schwer"






Es wird Abends, die Dämmerung bricht ein... Die Taverne von Ratchet ist gut
besucht... Da spaziert ein Gnom hinein und setzt sich zu einem Orc der ziehmlich
angetrunken ist und deshalb friedlich auf seinem Stuhl sitzen bleibt anstatt den
Gnom einfach niederzuschnetzeln.. Es kommt zu einer Unterhaltung.. nachdem das ein
oder andere Bier geflossen ist entschließen sich die beiden zu einer Wette... An der
Bar sitzt ein grimmiger Taure wie er in seinen Humpen starrt und sachen vor sich
hinmurmelt... Sagt der Gnom zum Orc :" Ich wette mit dir um 50 Gold das ich den
Tauren da an der Bar zum Lachen bringen kann!" Der Orc schaut sich den Tauren an,
überlegt ein kurzes Stück und willigt ein.. Der Gnom steht auf, springt auf den
Hocker, auf die Bar und auf den Humpen des Tauren um an das Ohr der Kuh zu kommen...
er flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr und der Taure fängt an los zu prusten... der Gnom
hatte es tatsächlich geschafft ihn zum Lachen zu bringen! ... Der Gnom geht zum Orc
und holt sich seine 50Gold ab und schlägt eine weitere Wette vor... er sagt:" Und
jetzt wette ich um weitere 50 Gold das ich genau den Tauren wieder zum Weinen
bringe!" Der Orc guckt sich den immernoch lachenden Tauren an und denkt sich... Das
kann er nicht schaffen und willigt schließlich ein.. wieder das selbe spiel... der
Gnom flüstert dem Tauren etwas ins Ohr, diesmal gehen sie raus, der Gnom kommt
wieder herein, setzt sich zum Orc als der Taure komplett niedergeknickt und grausam
schluchtzend wieder in die Bar... der Orc übergibt dem Gnom seinen Preis und
wundertsich und fragt den Gnom wie er das denn gemacht hätte... [Achtung Pointe]
sagt der Gnom:"beim ersten mal habe ich ihm gesagt das mein Penis länger als seiner
ist, beim zweiten mal waren wir draußen und haben verglichen"


hoffe sie gefallen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (23. Juli 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Jaina Proudmoore und Thrall unterhalten sich:
> 
> J: He thrall... ich finde das nervt, ihr Hordler lacht uns immer aus, nur weil ihr den Schamanen habt und wir nur tausende Paladine...
> 
> ...


den find ich gut ^^


----------



## weinachtsman (6. August 2007)

Ein Mann möchte Mönch werden. Er geht ins Kloster zum Klostervorsteher und bittet um Aufnahme. Der sagt, dass das gar kein Problem sei - er brauchte nur in einen Raum gehen, die Hosen runterlassen, ein Glas über seinen Schniedel stulpen und wenn dann der Klostervorsteher 10 nackte Mädchen vorbeigehen lässt, sollte das Glas nicht kaputt gehen.

Gesagt, getan. Doch als die 10 nackten Mädchen vorbei kommen, macht es PLING und das Glas ist kaputt. Der Klostervorsteher beruhigt ihn, er hatte noch zwei Chancen, soll nach Hause gehen, etwas üben und nächste Woche wieder kommen.

Nach einer Woche dasselbe Spiel: In den Raum, Hosen runter, Glas drüber, 10 nackte Mädchen, PLING. Der Mann geht gefrustet heim, übt ein bischen und kommt die darauffolgende Woche wieder. Dasselbe: In den Raum, Hosen runter, Glas drüber, 10 nackte Mädchen, PLING.

Nun sagt der Mann: "Das kann man ja nicht schaffen!" Darauf antwortet der Klostervorsteher: "Das kann man wohl schaffen". Er lässt alle Moenche reinkommen, alle die Kutte runter, alle ein Glas drüber, 10 nackte Mädchen laufen vorbei, und... NICHTS passiert.

Darauf der Mann: "Kruzifix, das gibt's nicht, leckt mich doch alle am Arsch!"

PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING







lol hab ich von einer wow freundin


srry das der pervers ist


----------



## weinachtsman (6. August 2007)

##################################################
Woran erkennt man das man WoW geschädigt ist
##################################################

... du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll

... du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste
Greifenmeister ist

... du das "Real Life" nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst

... Du beim Einsteigen in die U-Bahn mit den Aussteigenden kollidierst,
weil Du versuchst durch sie durchzulaufen.

... Der Fahrkartenkontrolleur in der U-Bahn dich blöd anschaut, weil Du
Ihm sagst, dass die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos ist.

... Du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen
wolltest.

... Du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst
er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben.

... du dich wunderst als paladin und hexenmeister kein auto umsonst
bekommst

... du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst.

... du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten.

... du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.

... du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl
diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann.

... du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist.

... du versuchst dein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken.

... dein offizieller Trauertag Mittwoch Vormittag ist

... du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: "die Instanz ist mir zu low"

... du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht anflirtest, sondern "pullst"

... du bei jedem totem Tier auf der Straße versuchst, dass Leder abzuziehen

... wenn ein Tiger im Zoo ausbrichst, du der einizige bist, der auf ihn
zuläuft

... du Raids auf deine Schwiegermutter organisieren willst

... du Jeden tag 80 Liter wasser trinkst und 600 milchbrötchen isst

... du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du dere
Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst.

... du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst.

... du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von
Leuten sind die du nicht kennst

... du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus

... du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber
noch Schild kann sondern nur "Bandagen" hat

... wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst..

... du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am
Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.

... du deiner Freundin nen PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt

... du keine Gehaltserhöhung sondern Beförderung zum Offizier verlangst

... wenn sich priester nicht mit dir duellieren wollen

... wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen

... und du dich am folgetag wunderst warum du trotzdem nur um EINE
Erfahrung reicher bist

... wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner freundin deine
affäre beichtest

... wenn du total erstaunt bist wenn jemand mehr als drei Witze kennt

... du "Inc" schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

... du dich vergeblich versuchst, an ihm vorbeizustealthen

... die Wärter kommen, um dich vom Tiger runterzuziehen

ist zwar nicht alles lustig ist aber ok


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. August 2007)

> ##################################################
> Woran erkennt man das man WoW geschädigt ist
> ##################################################
> 
> ...





95% Davon waren witzig , hab mich fast totgelacht XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abianis (7. August 2007)

> ... du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus



GRÖHL


----------



## weinachtsman (7. August 2007)

muss abver zu geben das ich nicht alles selber geschireben hab eigentlich gar nichts^^


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (7. August 2007)

weinachtsman schrieb:


> ##################################################
> Woran erkennt man das man WoW geschädigt ist
> ##################################################



Wenn dich in der Apotheke jemand mitleidig anschaut und dich mit einem "du hasts aber nötiger als ich"-Blick in der Reihe vorlässt.
Ich wusste nicht, dass ich heute Morgen so kaputt aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten find ich den hier noch ganz gut:

Ein Henker steht mit seiner riesigen Axt neben dem Richtblock, holt aus und lässt sie in der Luft stehen.
Man fragt ihn was denn los sei:
"Nicht genug Wut!" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Badindeed (7. August 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Ein Henker steht mit seiner riesigen Axt neben dem Richtblock, holt aus und lässt sie in der Luft stehen.
> Man fragt ihn was denn los sei:
> "Nicht genug Wut!"
> 
> ...



*Sich kaputtlach und auf Boden wälz*

Makaber aber endlos witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widar81 (8. August 2007)

Letztens im Habndelschannel gelesen:


Frage: "Woher bekomme ich das Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit?" 

Antwort: "Von George W. Bush"


Nach 15 min konnte ich erst weiterzocken

Grüße


----------



## eldrar (12. August 2007)

Du bist WoW-süchtig wenn:

... du in den Metzgerladen gehst und schreist "WTB 2 pfund Hackfleisch" 

und dir der Verkäufer dann zuschreit 

"ROLF noob [Hackfleisch] ist bop"


----------



## Stole (17. August 2007)

Treffen sich 2 WoWler.

Der eine sagt:" Der Papst ist tot"

Fragt der andere:"Und, was hadder denn so gedroppt?"


----------



## The Holy Paladin (17. August 2007)

´´Treffen sich 2 WoWler.

Der eine sagt:" Der Papst ist tot"

Fragt der andere:"Und, was hadder denn so gedroppt?" ´´

Find das, das kein Witz ist. Entstand dieser Satz aus einem allgemeinem Channel ?

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Anderoth (17. August 2007)

Treffen sich 2 WoWler.

Der eine sagt:" Der Papst ist tot"

Fragt der andere:"Und, was hadder denn so gedroppt?"

Der eine sagt:"Ne [Weiße Robe des Papstes], der Händler freut sich über den Crap."

Fragt der andere:"Wo liegt seine Leiche? Muss kürschnern skillen."

Der eine sagt:"Jetzt weiss ich warum du Hanibal L. heisst."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (18. August 2007)

Man die sin alle so geeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllll 
aber warume machen sich alle immer über den pala lustig?java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_12')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvaner (18. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Witze sind ja zum Wegschreien.

Ich kenn nur den einen:

"Geht ein Ork mit einem Papagei auf der Schulter in eine Kneipe. Da fragt der Gastwirt ganz schockiert: Wo findet man den so einen. Da antwortet der Papagei spontan: Die laufen in ganz Durotar herum."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (18. August 2007)

Hab nur nen spruch :



Messer rein , Messer raus , Messer Rot = alli tot  

Ist die alli am gewinnen ist ein cheater drinnen 


Liegt ein alli tot im keller , war der hordler schneller , liegt der hordler rechts daneben rief der alli 5 kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonGokuKid (18. August 2007)

The schrieb:


> ´´Treffen sich 2 WoWler.
> 
> Der eine sagt:" Der Papst ist tot"
> 
> ...



Außerdem wurde der witz schon genannt.


----------



## Zorkal (18. August 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde der witz schon genannt.


Außerdem total unlustig.


----------



## Bratiboy (19. August 2007)

so ich poste jetzt auch mal was (hab alle seiten gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich weiß net ob es lustig ist und hab mir das (glaub ich hrhr) aus den fingern gesaugt...
der letzte satzt (vor dem ableben)
"Ruhestein 30 sekunden Cooldown" sagte der Paladin.
"Ok, dann pull ich mit dem Eisblock" sagte der Magier.
"Ich glaub die Allis merkens net wenn ich mich Totstelle"sagte der Jäger.
"Warte ich geb dir Anregen"sagte der Feral Druide.
"Keine Wut mehr um den Befehlsruf zu erneuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" sagte der Krieger.
"Was bedeutet eigentlich dieser Kreis über den Wachen?"sagte der Schurke.
"Wie? Erdschock zieht Aggro?" sagter der Schamane (Btw. Ich weiß das es rausgepatchtwurde).
"Wtf? Fear imun ..." sagte der Hexer.
"Ach was verblassen... Ich zieh doch keine Aggro" sagte der Priester (JAAAAAAAA der is schlecht aber mir ist nichts eingefallen =D)


_____________________________________________________
"Los sprich Tintenfischmann warum gehört die Schmiede nicht mehr der Horde"
"Agol ? O.o"
"Chef! Chef! Der Mann ist kein Hordler!"
"Was ? und ich hab das das ganze BG über nicht gewusst? Komm da müssen wir was machen!"

Auch wenn sie so aussehen
KEIN DRAENAI GEHÖRT DER HORDE AN!
Schreib dich nicht ab Join the Horde
Alpha telephon Oggrimar

Wtf Gief teh KRITIk


Naja is 3 uhr nachts ich sag ma einfach nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Bratiboy


----------



## k3ks (20. August 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde der witz schon genannt.



Du weißt das er den witz nur gequotet hat und nicht nochmal geschrieben hat O.o


----------



## suksuk (20. August 2007)

Ka ob der schon genannt wurde:
Woran erkennt man das die horde stormwind gerusht hat?
Die mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die hühner schwanger.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (21. August 2007)

suksuk schrieb:


> Ka ob der schon genannt wurde:
> Woran erkennt man das die horde stormwind gerusht hat?
> Die mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die hühner schwanger.
> 
> ...



Muahahaha der is geil xD


----------



## tschilpi (21. August 2007)

suksuk schrieb:


> Ka ob der schon genannt wurde:
> Woran erkennt man das die horde stormwind gerusht hat?
> Die mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die hühner schwanger.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich Hordler bin.... Der ist geil xd


----------



## Satanhimself (21. August 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> "Wie? Erdschock zieht Aggro?" sagter der Schamane (Btw. Ich weiß das es rausgepatchtwurde).



gestern sklavenunter... mit meinem 63 rogue twink -> stammgrp + 1 melee shamy

er hat ohne scheiss frostschock auf cd gehalten und sich gewundert das er aggro hatte ...


----------



## dejaspeed (21. August 2007)

Blöder krieger halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das wäre meine erklärung wenn ich nicht wüsste das FS aggro zieht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anderoth (21. August 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> "Los sprich Tintenfischmann warum gehört die Schmiede nicht mehr der Horde"
> "Agol ? O.o"
> "Chef! Chef! Der Mann ist kein Hordler!"
> "Was ? und ich hab das das ganze BG über nicht gewusst? Komm da müssen wir was machen!"
> ...




Der Witz ist so geil ich kann nichts mehr machen ausser Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Poster mit fingerstreckendem Thrall aufhäng, wo "We want you! Join the Horde!" draufsteht*


----------



## Tschordsch (22. August 2007)

Weiß garnicht, was ihr gegen Pala-Witze habt, spiele selbst einen als Main und amüsier mich über die meisten bestens. Also locker bleiben und sich selbst nicht so ernstnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser lyrische Erguß stammt (glaube ich) aus dem offiziellen WoW-Forum, bedauerlicherweise finde ich ihn nicht wieder, weswegen dem Autor leider nicht ausreichend gehuldigt werden kann:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Paladin ritt elegant 
Mit Epic Waffe auf dem Rücken 
Zum Farmen in das Hinterland 
Um Gammerita zu beglücken. 

Vom kostenlosen Mount herunter 
Wirft der Held der Allianz 
Ein Siegel an und haut dann munter 
Auf den nächsten Krötenschwanz. 

Und in der nächsten halben Stund 
Tut er nichts als sich zu heilen. 
Vermutlich ist das auch der Grund, 
Warum sich Palas langeweilen. 

Weil Raventusk der Horde Land, 
Begreift sogar der Ally leicht, 
Daß auf des Hinterlandes Stand 
Es an Horde kreucht und fleucht. 

So wie der Krieger, untot zwar, 
Doch vom Level abgeschlagen, 
Stellt er eine Chance dar, 
Zum Ruhm des Palas beizutragen. 

Nur noch warten bis er kämpft, 
Denn als Ally macht man´s so, 
Weil es sonst den Spielspaß dämpft: 
"Für´s Licht und Lordaeron und so!" 

Das Risiko ist minimal 
Und einmal mehr obsiegt 
Der Pala, dem es scheißegal, 
Daß es nur am Level liegt. 

Doch was ist das, wie kann das sein? 
Der kleine Lowbie hat geblockt!? 
Naja, schnell Gottesschild und Ruhestein, 
Und ungeschlagen ausgeloggt.


----------



## Bratiboy (22. August 2007)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicher ist sicher ^^


----------



## NordiNordman (23. August 2007)

hallo
tut mir leid passt hier nicht rein aber ich würde sehr gerne wissen wie man unter seinem beitrag seinen charakter anzeigen lassen kann (buffed)
ich meine so wie bei Anderoth

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## k3ks (23. August 2007)

NordiNordman schrieb:


> hallo
> tut mir leid passt hier nicht rein aber ich würde sehr gerne wissen wie man unter seinem beitrag seinen charakter anzeigen lassen kann (buffed)
> ich meine so wie bei Anderoth
> 
> vielen dank im voraus




sorry für den spam aber:

omq ^^

Stell die frage hier nochmal dann bekommste ne Antwort, oder du schaust lieber in der FAQ und paar Stickys nach


----------



## NordiNordman (23. August 2007)

na gut danke hab es gefunden


----------



## Draelion (24. August 2007)

tja, orcs halt. zu blöd
endgeil!!^^

mir selbst fällt leider grad keiner ein


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


----------



## hagdiff0 (28. August 2007)

Sitzen 10 palas auf ner mauer, kommt ein jäger und erschießt einen.
Wieviele bleiben übrig?


----------



## kolesh (28. August 2007)

Gratuliere, genauso witzig wie dein Post über den Nerf der Druiden.


----------



## hagdiff0 (28. August 2007)

9
und wenn der jäger noch mal schießt?
immer noch 9 sie denn haben den gotesschild an!
aber sie laden nun den ruhestein


----------



## Shadowfly (28. August 2007)

hagdiff0 schrieb:


> 9
> und wenn der jäger noch mal schießt?
> immer noch 9 sie denn haben den gotesschild an!
> aber sie laden nun den ruhestein




weck mich wenn du witzig wirst


----------



## Viivelas (28. August 2007)

Ist noch immer nicht lustig


----------



## Toyuki (28. August 2007)

ich weiß nicht ist ne alter "witz" ausm anderm Froum
GM: Hast du sonnst noch irgendwälche Fragen ...
Pala: ne Danke
Gm: Ok möge dein Gottesschild und dein Ruhestein immer aufgeladen sein.


----------



## Gurkenschaeler (28. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (4. September 2007)

Ein Nachtelf, ein Gnom und ein Zwerg sitzen gemeinsam in einer Taverne.
Jeder von Ihnen bestellt einen großen Krug Bier.
Wie der Zufall so will, schwimmt in jedem Bier eine Fliege.

Der Nachtelf schiebt angewiedert das Bier beiseite.

Der Gnom nimmt die Fliege aus dem Bier und trinkt.

Der Zwerg packt die Fliege an den Flügeln, schüttelt Sie über seinem Krug und schreit:

" SPUCK ES AUS !!!! SPUCK ES AUS !!!!


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. September 2007)

RedCorp schrieb:


> 40allys wollen OG raiden, auf dem Weg dahin treffen sie einen schami! Der Raid-Leader befielt 2 Leuten den schami zu plätten! Beide laufen auf ihn zu, er läuft hinter eine Hügel, die 2 Allys hinterher und nach 10 min kommt er, unbeschadet, wieder hervor.
> Der Raid-Leader brüllt, unerfreut "So jetzt aber mit 5 Leuten"! Wieder das gleiche Spiel! Die 5 laufen auf ihn zu und er flüchtet hinter den nächsten Hügel! Wieder 10min später kommt er wieder unbeschadet hervor!
> Der Raid-Leader "Verdammt dann eben 10 Leute! Das kanns doch nciht geben" Wieder das gleich! 10 hinter dem schami her! Als dann 1 ally noch schwer verwundet hinter dem Hügel hervorkriecht schreit er "Es ist ein Hinterhalt sie sind zu 2t!", zack wird er von nem Frostschock getroffen...



*kaputtbrech* *LOL*


MarySilver schrieb:


> *ROFL* das kann sogar funktionieren...insofern man nen raid so gesplittet kriegt


würd mich bei der Ally nicht wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*thread mal durchlesen muß*

sowas von geil


----------



## Achereto (5. September 2007)

Was singen Blutelfen Nachts am Lagerfeuer?
Mana Mana


----------



## Haggard215 (8. September 2007)

mh hab da auch was echt gutes^^

ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
"was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
der antwortet locker:"die höhere intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
nach einer halben stunde kommt der untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....


----------



## Gradius@PTR (8. September 2007)

Warum lassen sich Krieger keine int auf die Waffe Zaubern?
Sie haben Angst davor, das ihre Waffe intelligenter wird als sie selbst


lWie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
Taschendiebstahl, Ruhestein weg


----------



## Thynos (9. September 2007)

der hier is schon etwas älter aber trotzedem saugeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige der mich irgendwie verstand!
mfg thynos


----------



## Soiphos (10. September 2007)

*einsübermir*
Totlach, hatte auch mal einen solchen Tag der i-wie mit WoW fusionierte:

Mutter: Jetzt solltets dir aber auch selbst mal was kochen.
Ich: Ne du lass mal 1stens die mats sind zu teuer, hab ich für mein momentanes lvl, genug an Koch-skill. 

In der Stadt:
Freund und ich im Einkaufszentrum gerade WoW-Stuffs gekauft, stehen wir im Lift und meinem Kumpel fällt ne 1Cent Münze runter. Ein etwas älterer Mann hebt diese auf und setzt nen Gesichtsausdruck auf, als hätte er das Geschäft der jahrhunderts gemacht. Ich meinte nur laut: Typisch Goblins! 

Draußen: 
Ich: Hey was ist heute hier los? Warum sind so viele Leute in der Stadt?
Kumpel: Keine Ahnung ich hab gehört, dass Elite 70 Tauren Chief Tain heute wieder die Stadt rocken.
Ich: Achja stimmt!

Daheim:
Ich: Mist, ich habe meinen Schlüssel verloren.
Kumpel: Hmm und jetzt?
Ich: Hey du bist doch Schurke, knack mal!
Kumpel: Meinst das jetzt ernst?
So kam ich wieder etwas zu mir als wieder eine normale, menschliche Handlung nötig war. Alles rein aus dem Bauch heraus.

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soiphos


----------



## HdR-Zocker (10. September 2007)

treffen sich ein Pala und ein kaninchen zum Duell, wer gewinnt?


----------



## ApoY2k (10. September 2007)

HdR-Zocker schrieb:


> treffen sich ein Pala und ein kaninchen zum Duell, wer gewinnt?


Schlecht, schlechter, HdR... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iondriver (10. September 2007)

Ein Orc Krieger setzt sich nach der grossen Klopperei in Booty Bay ins Gasthaus, dienstbeflissen schwebt der Kellner heran:

"Sie wünschen?"

Etwas angewidert über die Ansage rümpft der Orc das Gesicht:

"*grunz*...gegrilltes Hähnchen aus Dun Morogh!!"

und knallt die Faust zur Unterstreichung auf den Tisch.


Nach 20 Minuten Kohldampf schieben pfeilt der Kellner heran, Tablett mit Hähnchen etc pipapo balancierend, und bedient den haarigen Haudrauf.
Dieser schiebt dem gebratenen Tier den Mittelfinger "hinten" rein, Kellner wird kreidebleich, Orc schnaubt angesäuert:

"Dammich!! Der Vogel is' aus Astranaar, nicht aus Dun Morogh!! Aus D M muss der sein, aber flott!!"

Der gebeutelte Kellner schnappt sich das Tablett und flitzt zurück in die Küche. Grosse Disskussion hinter der Schwingtür, nach unendlich erscheinenden 25 Minuten trippelt der Bedienerich an den Tisch des Orcs und platziert das Tablett mit dem Grillgeflügel.

Gleiches Spiel, der hungrige Krieger schiebt abermals seinen Mittelfinger "hinten" in das Hähnchen, dreht ihn hin und her:

"In Thralls Namen!!! Wills' mich verar*chen odda wa'!!! Der Adler is' aus der Höllenfeuerzitadelle!!! Ich will aber dammich nochmal 'nen Flatter aus Dun Morogh!!!"

und drückt dem zusammengestauchten Kellner das Tablett in die Hände.
Mit 'nem aufmunternden Tritt schickt der Orc Diesen zurück richtung Küche.

Kaum hat sich die Schwingtür geschlossen, rappelt sich am Nebentisch ein Bartgebüsch aka Zwerg hoch, knüppelbreit besoffen, hangelt sich schnaufend zum Krieger und lallt:


"Duuu *HICKS*......saa' maaaa' *HICKS*.....kaaannsu ma' bei mie *HICKS* hinten nachschaun? Isch hab nich die Bohne Ahnung mehr,

WO ICH WOHN'!"



grüsse von nem Zwergpala ^^


----------



## ravenblood (17. September 2007)

Liegt der Warlock tot im Keller war der Krieger wieder schneller. Liegt der krieger tot daneben hats zu viele dots gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netherdrachenwelpe (18. September 2007)

Naja es ist eigentlich kein witz sondern eher eine feststellung.


Es gibt 800.000 WoW spieler in deutschland!!
Und es gibt ca . 800 000 Herzrythmuskranke in Deutschland!!
Ob das zusammenhängt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (18. September 2007)

Netherdrachenwelpe schrieb:


> Naja es ist eigentlich kein witz sondern eher eine feststellung.
> Es gibt 800.000 WoW spieler in deutschland!!
> Und es gibt ca . 800 000 Herzrythmuskranke in Deutschland!!
> Ob das zusammenhängt?
> ...



Das finde ich nicht lustig. Herzrythmusstörungen sind eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit.
Zumal, wenn WoW sowas auslösen würde, wäre das Spiel aufm Index.


----------



## Bryon (18. September 2007)

Netherdrachenwelpe schrieb:


> Es gibt 800.000 WoW spieler in deutschland!!
> Und es gibt ca . 800 000 Herzrythmuskranke in Deutschland!!
> Ob das zusammenhängt?
> 
> ...



Cum hoc non est propter hoc.


----------



## Bloodlight (23. September 2007)

ravenblood schrieb:


> Liegt der Warlock tot im Keller war der Krieger wieder schneller. Liegt der krieger tot daneben hats zu viele dots gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (24. September 2007)

Seit wann sind Schamanen Imba? (Ich weiss, sie sind es nicht mehr)
Schamanen sind Imba seit einer in Sommersrping einen Frostschock gecastet hat.

Einmal gelacht in WOW.
Im Handelschannel: Wer kann meinen Stab zum glühen bringen?

Absichtlich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Kramak (24. September 2007)

Mal wieder ein Witz:

Im Wald von Elwynn sitzen 2 Hasen unter einem Baum, kommt ein Pala vorbei, aktiviert seine Angstblase und macht einen großen bogen um die beiden. Darauf meint der eine Hase zu anderen: "Siehste er hat doch was aus dem letzen mal gelernt."


----------



## Eziet Networks (5. Oktober 2007)

Boah...ich hab nu etwa 2 std verbracht diesen Thread zu lesen und es hat verdammt gut, fast zu gut, gegen die Langeweile geholfen! Sauber Arbeit von Euch und danke sehr : )

Die besten waren die Witze mit "die 2 Orcs und der Gnom" "Kicker kaputt?" "na....warste scheissen?" "bringt mir meine braunen Hosen" und "dass die 2 Allys verstärkung holen bei nem Horde afkler"

(zu letzterem kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen...das stimmt! Ich musste mal telefonieren, sass auf nem Hügel in Zangarmarschen, sah 3 Allys vorbeifliegen. Es passierte erstmal nichts und plötzlich <Schattenblitz, Pyroschlag, Pyroschlag, gezielter Schuss> dann hüpften auf einmal 6 Allys, alle aus der selben Gilde um meine Leiche herum oder kreisten um diesen, wie Geier. Nu werdet Ihr Euch fragen, woher ich des weiss und wieso ich mich net wehrte...nun ja ich sass am Monitor beim telefonieren und wollte des beobachten ; )
entschuldigt bitte, falls des etwas OT war : /


----------



## D4rk-x (5. Oktober 2007)

Kramak schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Witz:
> 
> Im Wald von Elwynn sitzen 2 Hasen unter einem Baum, kommt ein Pala vorbei, aktiviert seine Angstblase und macht einen großen bogen um die beiden. Darauf meint der eine Hase zu anderen: "Siehste er hat doch was aus dem letzen mal gelernt."



Der war richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun habe ich gute Laune ^^


----------



## Velshaarh (5. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht nicht direkt ein Witz, aber dennoch sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Spieler 1 – A
> 
> Spieler 2 – B
> 
> ...



Muss sich nebenbei wirklich so zugetragen haben... irgendwo...

BTW: Falls es schon irgendwo gepostet sein sollte, sorry für Doppelpost. Ich habs beim durchlesen der knapp 40 Seiten nicht entdecken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Oktober 2007)

Velshaarh schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht direkt ein Witz, aber dennoch sehr amüsant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMFG. Wie geil man doch kleine, sich tollfühlende, Kiddys verarschen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Oktober 2007)

ALLES schlecht... Uralt und nicht zum lachen.

Mein eigener bescheidener einsatz:

2 Elfen schwimmen in nem See.Finden sie einen schwer mit Ketten behangeneen Zwerg. "Typisch Zwerg, klauen mehr als sie tragen können":

 Über sowas lachen nurnoch Menschen-Palas lvl 24


----------



## Velshaarh (5. Oktober 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Mein eigener bescheidener einsatz:
> 
> 2 Elfen schwimmen in nem See.Finden sie einen schwer mit Ketten behangeneen Zwerg. "Typisch Zwerg, klauen mehr als sie tragen können":



Das ist nun ca. die 21295125. Wiederholung dieses ... "Witzes"... (sorry)


----------



## burneey (6. Oktober 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> oder der...
> 
> "paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass"
> 
> ...


  hab ma na frage was heißt raiden eig genau?


----------



## burneey (6. Oktober 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Also... die Chuck Norris-Witze werden mal schön ignoriert.
> 
> Die Schami-Geschichte ist alt, aber noch immer genial
> 
> ...


 aba das kann ein schami doch net wirklich alles oda? und gibt es eig n klasse die sich selbst rezzen kann wenn sie tot is? man weiß ja ned ob das stimmt was da steht


----------



## Shaadoon (6. Oktober 2007)

burneey schrieb:


> hab ma na frage was heißt raiden eig genau?



Raiden heißt wörtlich übersetzt "überfallen":
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...d&relink=on

@ Die Geschichte zwischen A, B, X und dem GM hat sich wirklich zugetragen.
Der X, der das erlebt hat, war damals in meiner Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als er das im Gildenforum gepostet hatte, war das Gesprächsthema nummer eins für einige Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





burneey schrieb:


> aba das kann ein schami doch net wirklich alles oda? und gibt es eig n klasse die sich selbst rezzen kann wenn sie tot is? man weiß ja ned ob das stimmt was da steht



Ein Schami kann sich selbst Rezzen wenn er tot ist (alle 1h).
Und ein Schami kann alles außer tanken.


----------



## Muradin2 (6. Oktober 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> LOL, pöbelnde Zwerge:
> 
> Patroullieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren.
> 
> ...




xDDDDDDDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Oktober 2007)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Und ein Schami kann alles außer tanken.



Oh. Dann kennst du meinen Lieblingsschami nicht. Der kann durch owerpowern sehr gut tanken. Der Dudu, der eigentlich Tank sein sollte ist an dem Tag, waren im Schattenlabby, in Katze gegangen.


----------



## Jor.Go (6. Oktober 2007)

wer macht genausoviel schaden wie ein pala lvl 70 ?
na? das weist du doch?
ein wolpertinger xD


----------



## Velshaarh (6. Oktober 2007)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> wer macht genausoviel schaden wie ein pala lvl 70 ?
> na? das weist du doch?
> ein wolpertinger xD




Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burneey (6. Oktober 2007)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Raiden heißt wörtlich übersetzt "überfallen":
> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...d&relink=on
> 
> @ Die Geschichte zwischen A, B, X und dem GM hat sich wirklich zugetragen.
> ...


 dann is schami ja fast unbesiegabr


----------



## Rhavn (6. Oktober 2007)

witze kenne ich keine... dafür kann ich mich an die eine oder andere witzige situation im spiel erinnern... vorab: ich spiele allianz. so schallte es einmal im lfg channel (RIP):

A: LFM RAID AUF SS, 13/40! /w me!
B: Southshore ist Allianzgebiet, du nap.
A: Ja... und?

die hatten sicherlich eine menge spaß da.

nur mal so. ich fands lustig.
LG


----------



## Acidcab (6. Oktober 2007)

Sorry wenn es ein doppelpost wird, hab nicht alles gelesen. 
Einen weibliche Menschenmagierien schreibt ein Ticket an GM und chattet kurz danach mit ihm.

GM: Du hast eine Beschwerde.
Magierin: Ja
GM: Um was geht es.
Magierin: Ich möchte mich über einen männlichen Spieler beschweren denn ich ständig treffe.
GM:Und was ist der grund der Beschwerde?
Magierin:Sexuelle Belästigung.
GM:OH. Was macht er denn?
Magierin: Er stellt sich immer vor mich schnüffelt und sagt dann mein Haar richt gut.
GM: Hmm. Ich versteh nicht was da dran schlimm ist. Ist doch ein Kompliment.
Magierin: ER IST EIN GNOM!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (6. Oktober 2007)

Rhavn schrieb:


> witze kenne ich keine... dafür kann ich mich an die eine oder andere witzige situation im spiel erinnern... vorab: ich spiele allianz. so schallte es einmal im lfg channel (RIP):
> 
> A: LFM RAID AUF SS, 13/40! /w me!
> B: Southshore ist Allianzgebiet, du nap.
> ...




ich würd sagen mit ss meint man das gebiet da drum weil "vorgebirge des Hügellandes" ist etwas ätzend lang, und manche spieler kennen die abkürzung tm (terrens Mühle halt noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Silmarion (6. Oktober 2007)

ROFL...die geschichte von x und b oben iz ja mal das geilste...weiter so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps, hab noch einen witz gefunden :
kommt ein taure in die kneipe.als er die tür schliesen will ruft der wirt:hey, du, hast du das schild drausen nicht gehen? da steht, du sollst dir hufe abwischen,es könnte doch ein gnom drankleben!


----------



## Velshaarh (7. Oktober 2007)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> @ Die Geschichte zwischen A, B, X und dem GM hat sich wirklich zugetragen.
> Der X, der das erlebt hat, war damals in meiner Gilde
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, in welcher Gilde warst du damals auf welchem Server?


----------



## Juliy (7. Oktober 2007)

Hiho.

Mal was neues:

Ein Blutelf und ein Gnom gehen in den Wald.
Die beiden treffen auf einmal eine Fee, die jedem 3 Wünsche gewährt.
Der Blutelf darf anfangen:
Blutelf: Ich wünsche mir 1ne geile Blutelfin!
Fee: Ok, Hier.
Gnom: Ok mhh mein erster Wunsch ist eine Harley !
Fee: Auch dieser Wunsch sei dir gewährt. Blutelf, dein 2. Wunsch ?
Blutelf: 100 geile Blutelfinnen!
Fee: Mhh. Na Gut. Gnom ?
Gnom: Ich will einen nie endenden Tank für meine Harley!
Fee: Ok ist gemacht. Der letzte Wunsch Blutelf ?
Blutelf: 10000 geile Blutelfinnen !!! 
Fee: Hier sind sie! Gnom, dein letzter Wunsch ?

Gnom: Ich will dass der Blutelf Impotent ist

BRÄÄÄÄM BRÄÄÄÄÄM!


----------



## Mylikja (8. Oktober 2007)

Stehen ein Taure und ein Troll in Shattrath. Kommt eine Gnomin auf sie zu und begrüßt sie mit:"Na, Dick und Doof!" ; Sagt der Troll zur Gnomin:"Na, Klein und Hässlich!"


----------



## CAR (8. Oktober 2007)

Mylikja schrieb:


> Stehen ein Taure und ein Troll in Shattrath. Kommt eine Gnomin auf sie zu und begrüßt sie mit:"Na, Dick und Doof!" ; Sagt der Troll zur Gnomin:"Na, Klein und Hässlich!"



lol .. der ist richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenti (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob den schon einer geschrieben hat (hab bei Seite 12 aufgehört zu lesen weil ich nicht mehr konnte vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Werden ein Gnom Krieger, ein Nachtelf Dudu, und ein Mensch Pala beim q-en im Schlingendornental von einem Trollstamm gefangen und Tief in den Dschungel gebracht.
Der Häuptling sagt zu ihnen: Ich habe eine Karte mit der ihr wieder aus dem Dschungel rauskommt, ihr bekommt sie wenn ihr ein paar Sachen für mich macht, aber versucht nicht wegzulaufen der Dschungel ist so gross das ihr ohne Karte nie nach hause kommt und mit meiner Trollmagie verhindere ich das ihr Ruhesteine benutzen könnt !!!! als erstes ihr geht ihr in den Dschungel und bringt mir 2 Früchte !!
Alle laufen sofort in den Dschungel nach 2 stunden kommt der Gnom als erster wieder er hat eine Traube und ein Erdbeere dabei. Gut gut gut sagt der Trollhäuptling die zweite Aufgabe besteht darin das du dir die Früchte in den Allerwertesten schieben musst, wenn du es schaffst bekommst du die Karte wenn dabei aber lachen musst werde ich dich verspeisen !!
Der Gnom macht sich gleich ans Werk, die Traube ist kein Problem aber bei der Erdbeere muss der Gnom lachen worauf ihn der Häuptling erschlägt und ihn verspeist !
Als zweiter kommt der Nachtelf nach gut 3 Stunden Zurück er hat einen Apfel und eine Birne gefunden.
Gut gut gut sagt der Trollhäuptling die zweite Aufgabe besteht darin das du dir die Früchte in den Allerwertesten schieben musst, wenn du es schaffst bekommst du die Karte wenn dabei aber lachen musst werde ich dich verspeisen !!
Auch der elf beginnt sogleich, der Apfel geht ohne Probleme aber bei der Birne bekommt er einen Lachanfall
der Häuptling erschlägt ihn !!

Vor dem Geisstheiler treffen sich der Gnom Und der Nachtelf da sagt der Gnom und hast du auch lachen müssen ?!
Darauf der Elf am Anfang ging es ganz gut aber als ich bei der Birne war kam das Pala um die Ecke mit einer Melone und einer Ananas in der hand !!!!

(Die beiden leisen sich bei Geistheiler wiederbeleben und gingen mit 10% rüsi minus nach Hause, Der Pala würde 2 Wochen später in BB gesehen mit einer Trollkarte in der Hand)


----------



## Quimbl (8. Oktober 2007)

is zwar jetzt ned wirklich n witz, aber wills euch nicht vorenthalten:

Mitten unterm Raid:

MT: Mein Sohn muss jetzt ins Bett
RL: okay, wir warten so lange
MT: mein sohn darf heute nicht mehr pc spielen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXTR3M3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Sizt ein gnom und ein taure an einem see und stecken den penis ins wasser

sagt der gnom: das wasser ist 20° warm
darauf der taure: und 2 meter tief




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (8. Oktober 2007)

EXTR3M3 schrieb:


> Sizt ein gnom und ein taure an einem see und stecken den *penis*  ins wasser
> 
> sagt der gnom: das wasser ist 20° warm
> darauf der taure: und 2 meter tief


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so wie du den witz erzählst verliert der witz an charm
normalerweise wird der mit schwanz an stelle pe... erzählt

bevor jetzt sprüche kommen von wegen ich sei voll konservativ
ihr kennt mich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (8. Oktober 2007)

So dann habe ich auch mal einen. (Hoffe den gibts noch nicht.)

Eine alte Priesterin, Eine Paladina (recht jung und schön), ein Nachtelf und ein Zwerg sitzen gemeinsam in der Tiefenbahn. Plötzlich wird es Dunkel und ein lautes klatschen ist zu hören. Als es wieder hell wird hat der Elf ein Blaues Auge.

Denkt die Paladina: Ha der Elf wollte mich bestimmt begrapschen und hat die Priesterin erwischt, die ihm eine runtergehauen hat.
Denkt die alte Priesterin: Ha der Elf wollte sich bestimmt die arme Paladina greifen. Doch sie hat sich gewehrt.
Denkt der Elf: Verdammt! Der Zwerg wollte wohl die Paladina begrapschen doch da er so klein ist hat sie ihn verfehlt und mich erwischt.
Denkt der Zwerg: Wenn es gleich wieder Dunkel wird bekommt der Elf noch eine von mir runter.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2007)

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

IST DER GEILXDDDDDDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (8. Oktober 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



OMG, der ist uralt, den hat Jürgen von der Lippe mal in bei Geld oder Liebe vorgelesen. Damals allerdings mit Fuchs, Bär und Hase!
Die Originalversion finde ich allerdings besser! =) Ich finde es eh blöd, wenn man Witze auf WoW hin ändert, nur damit sie zum Spiel passen.

btw. Satanhimself... Ich würde dich deswegen nicht als Konservativ bezeichnen... Es klaut irgendwie die Zweideutigkeit aus dem Witz, wenn man das nicht durch Schwanz ersetzt, und somit ist der weniger witzig.


----------



## Shourn (8. Oktober 2007)

ICh weiß nicht ob wir den schon hatten:

Der Zwergenjägerlehrer zu seinem Schüler:"Dies ist deine letzte Prüfung, wenn du sie bestehst bist du ein richtiger Zwergenjäger. Beantworte folgende Frage: Du stehst im Schlingendorntal mitten im Nirgendwo, hast nurnoch 2 Patronen im Gewehr und kein Pet dabei. Plötzlich stehen ein Troll, ein Orc und ein Nachtelf vor dir. Was machst du?" Antwortet der Schüler:" Ich schieße 2 mal auf den Nachtelf und frage die beiden Hordler ob sie mir beim Corpse-Campen helfen wollen." Der Lehrer:"Herzlich Glückwunsch! Hier hast du dein Jägerdiplom!"


----------



## ravenblood (8. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelfen sind wie Schnittlauch - Außen grün, innen hohl und treten immer gebündelt auf !


----------



## ravenblood (8. Oktober 2007)

Sitzen drei Untote und ein Ork am Lagerfeuer. Steht der eine Untote auf und geht ein paar Schritte ins Dunkle. Da hört man plötzlich ein lautes Klong und der Untote kommt mit einem blauem Auge wieder. Geht der nächste Untote los auch bei ihm hört man ein lautes Klong und er kommt mit einem blauem Auge wieder. Dem dritten Untotem geht es genauso. Geht der Ork los. Nach ein paar Schritten hört man plötzlich Klong Klong. 
Sagt der erste Untote zu den beiden anderen:''Ich habe doch gesagt das der Trottel zweimal in die Harke läuft.''


----------



## Fear2k6 (8. Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich nen WoWler und nen Katholik 

Sagt der Katholik: "Haste schon gehört... der Papst ist gestern gestorben!"

Antwortet der WoWler: "Und?? Was hatter gedroppt?"   ^^

mfg


----------



## alexander912 (8. Oktober 2007)

wie oft hab ich den schon gehört und imma noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich weiss nicht ob den schon einer geschrieben hat (hab bei Seite 12 aufgehört zu lesen weil ich nicht mehr konnte vor lachen clap.gif )
> 
> Werden ein Gnom Krieger, ein Nachtelf Dudu, und ein Mensch Pala beim q-en im Schlingendornental von einem Trollstamm gefangen und Tief in den Dschungel gebracht.
> Der Häuptling sagt zu ihnen: Ich habe eine Karte mit der ihr wieder aus dem Dschungel rauskommt, ihr bekommt sie wenn ihr ein paar Sachen für mich macht, aber versucht nicht wegzulaufen der Dschungel ist so gross das ihr ohne Karte nie nach hause kommt und mit meiner Trollmagie verhindere ich das ihr Ruhesteine benutzen könnt !!!! als erstes ihr geht ihr in den Dschungel und bringt mir 2 Früchte !!
> ...



Au man wie geil ^^


----------



## Galadith (8. Oktober 2007)

HalloBob schrieb:


> Welcher CHar in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab??
> Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...



*rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


made my abend xD


----------



## Murd (8. Oktober 2007)

priester zum WoWler: neulich ist Papst Johannes Paul der 2te gestorben
WoWler: Und, was hat er gedroppt? 

(hab mir nicht alle durchgelesen kA ob der schon gesagt wurde)


----------



## Murd (8. Oktober 2007)

kommt ein gnom mit einem Frosch auf dem kopf zum arzt.
Frosch: ich bin da in was reingetreten

(auch kA ob der schon da war)


----------



## Big Whoop (8. Oktober 2007)

hoffe den gabs noch nich:
sitzen 2 nachtelfen aufm baum. kommt unten ne gruppe hordler vorbei
sagt der eine nachtelf zum anderen "ich bin elf du bist elf zusammen sind wir zweiundzwnazig die machen wir platt!"


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2007)

Murd schrieb:


> priester zum WoWler: neulich ist Papst Johannes Paul der 2te gestorben
> WoWler: Und, was hat er gedroppt?
> 
> (hab mir nicht alle durchgelesen kA ob der schon gesagt wurde)




nur ungefähr 300000000000000000000000000000000 mal und er wird dadurch imme rnoch net lustig aber egal^^

Grad gefunden in nem anderen Forum^^

*Es war vor ein paar Wochen. Da verirrte sich ein Mensch (Lvl 10) nach
Undercity. Mit stolz geschwellter Brust ging er in?s Gasthaus, hieb mit
seinem Schwert so hart auf einen Tisch ein, dass dieser zerbrach und
Brüllte. "He ihr da! Wirt! Ist denn hier in diser Scheisstadt denn
garnichts los?" "Normal schon, aber wir begraben gerade einen Menschen".
Der Mensch wurde kreidebleich. "Wie denn das?" "Nun, er kam hier rein,
hieb mit seinem Schwert einen Tisch entzwei und brüllte herum ob denn in
dieser scheiss Stadt nichts los sei..."*


----------



## ragosh (8. Oktober 2007)

alle gnome/zwergen bitte net lesen

was ist ein gnom/zwerg?
ein standgebläse^^


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Oktober 2007)

ragosh schrieb:


> alle gnome/zwergen bitte net lesen
> 
> was ist ein gnom/zwerg?
> ein standgebläse^^




Naja. Etwas...geschmackslos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jillthaz (8. Oktober 2007)

ich war ma mit einem meiner chars in einer gilde namens Krebskolonie (Album der Matalgruppe Eisregen)
an dem besagten tag bekamen wir einen neuen mage

Mage: Wie kommt ihr eignetlich auf den Gildennamen Krebskolonie?
Ich: Kennst du Eisregen?
Mage: Ne ich bin Feuerskill... 

Wie haben uns im TS fast bepisst vor lachen xD
und in dem mom war das echt ma sau geil ^^


----------



## Wagga (8. Oktober 2007)

Laco schrieb:


> Ein Trollschamane geht zu einem Bauernhof. Als er einen Peon sieht sagt er zu dem:"Ich hätte gerne 50 Säcke Kodohaare." Als der Peon nachschauen geht, bemerkt er, dass nur 48 Säcke im Haus sind. Kurzum schneidet er seinem schlafenden Grossvater die Barthaare weg so dass es reicht. Der Schamane bemerkt nichts und alles ist in Ordnung.
> Einen Monat später sieht der Peon wie sein Grossvater der offenkundig verängstlicht ist sich auf dem Dachboden verstecken will. Da fragt der Peon:"Was is los?" Zitternd antwortet ihm der Grossvater:"Der Schamane war wieder da und wollte 50 Schreitereier.""Na und?" Der Grossvater beginnt noch mehr zu zittern und kreischt:"Wir haben nur noch 48."



lol, der ist geil, sau komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so.


----------



## Bammarga (8. Oktober 2007)

Steht im TB Allgemeinchannel um 23:50

1:Ab wan kann ich Schneiderei 300+ lernen?

2:Ab Morgen



Naja is halt geschmackssache ob mans toll findet oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die anderen sind mal besser als meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (9. Oktober 2007)

Was ist ein popelnder (Rasse) ?
- Einer der das beste aus sich rausholt.

Was ist ein toter (Rasse) auf dem Meeresgrund ?
- Ein guter Anfang.

Was hat Beinen und ein (Beleidigung) auf dem Rücken ?
- Reittier einfügen z.b. Ellek, Pferd, Kodo, Wolf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2007)

Kawock schrieb:


> Was ist ein toter (Rasse) auf dem Meeresgrund ?
> - Ein guter Anfang.
> 
> Was hat Beinen und ein (Beleidigung) auf dem Rücken ?
> - Reittier einfügen z.b. Ellek, Pferd, Kodo, Wolf



Also ich lache ja sehr gerne, aber diese beiden "Witze" sind echt schlecht. o.O


----------



## kolesh (9. Oktober 2007)

Murd schrieb:


> priester zum WoWler: neulich ist Papst Johannes Paul der 2te gestorben
> WoWler: Und, was hat er gedroppt?
> 
> (hab mir nicht alle durchgelesen kA ob der schon gesagt wurde)




Hast dir wirklich nicht alles durchgelesen, der steht in abgewandelter Form !2! Posts über deinem.


----------



## xeridas (9. Oktober 2007)

burneey schrieb:


> aba das kann ein schami doch net wirklich alles oda? und gibt es eig n klasse die sich selbst rezzen kann wenn sie tot is? man weiß ja ned ob das stimmt was da steht




ja die gibt es >shamans<

und ja die können as alles wirklich


----------



## Mortorum (9. Oktober 2007)

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die schon dran waren, aber hier...

Unterhalten sich zwei Zwerge. Fragt der eine den anderen: ,,Also du hast noch zwei Patronen übrig und vor die stehen ein Troll, ein Orc und ein Nachtelf. Auf wen würdest du schießen?"
,,Na, ganz klar, sagt der andere, ich schieß zweimal auf den Nachtelfen."

Oder der hier aus einem buffed.cast von Dan:

Die Unterhaltung ging über Klassen, die isch gut solon lassen. Aufgezählt wurden z.B. Druide, Jäger, Schurke.
Dann kam die Rede auf die Priester und Heinrich sagt: ,,Priester ist geil zum solon in Schattenform!"
Darauf Dan: ,,Ein Priester ist geil zum solon als Schurke!"

Ich hab mich so weggeschmissen biem Hören!!!

Dann viel Spaß damit, hoffe sie sind einigermaßen erträglich!

Gruß Mortorum


----------



## Cyress (9. Oktober 2007)

Hexenmeister können sich auch selber rezzen, mit ihrem Seelenstein, den können sie allerdings noch auf andere packen.
Hab mal gehört, dass das Ankh bei Schamanen nur eine Prozentuale Chance hat, dass der sich rezzen kann... Aber habe keinen Shamy, der hoch genug ist, das zu können.

btw. Jillthaz
Du solltest dich vielleicht informieren, bevor du irgendwelche Namen schreibst von strittigen Bands... Eisregen ist meine Lieblingsband und ich habe alle CD's trotzdem würde ich KK niemals in nem öffentlichen Forum ausschreiben, da das Album eines ihrer vielen indizierten ist! Wundert mich, dass Blizzard wegen dem Gildennamen nichts gesagt hat.


----------



## Kawock (9. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also ich lache ja sehr gerne, aber diese beiden "Witze" sind echt schlecht. o.O



Naja, sind auch eigentlich Gitarristen und Schlagzeuger Witze...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohrogh (9. Oktober 2007)

_Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer
Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was? _

*Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"
*
_priester sind mit ihrer rüssie schwer im vorteil...warum??? - schmeiß mal ne platte in die waschmaschiene
_
*Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Gnom wieder.

Sagt der 1 Orc: Hey guck ma! Der Gnom von gestern!
2. Orc: Lass dem ma wieder was aufs Maul geben!
1. Orc: Wir fragn den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne Filter hat wolln wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder n Grund für ne Klopperei!

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Gnom

1. Orc: Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?
Gnom: Mit oder ohne Filter?
1. Orc : Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!
*batsch**


----------



## Phobius (9. Oktober 2007)

KA ob der schon gepostet wurde aber 39 Seiten durchlesen ... komm ich heute gar nimmer ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschrieben im Handelschan (Dun Morogh):
"Verkaufe Schneewittchen. Kann Kochen, Sauber machen und heilen. Mit Sicherheit nur von sieben Zwergen benutzt!"


----------



## Sérâph!m (9. Oktober 2007)

weiss nich ob der schon auf den 39 seiten gepostet wurde aber egal^^

Eine WoWler und sein Freund chatten in ICQ miteinander;

Freund: Ey zockst du schon wieder WoW?
WoWler: hm... ja why?
Freund: Mann, du hast auch echt kein Reallife, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoWler: ne hab noch nich rausgefunden wo das droppt...
Freund: ... No comment


----------



## Samsolin (9. Oktober 2007)

Was ist die gemeinsamkeit von nem pala und ner schwangeren frau?
Wenn die blase platzt sind sie am arsch xD


----------



## Bjorrghh (9. Oktober 2007)

wie duellieren sich zwei palas? beide schmeißen Angstblase an, benutzen portstein und wer zuerst im gasthaus ist hat gewonnen

wie beschwört man einen ally? man pullt bei 20% hp 5 mobs


----------



## xashija (9. Oktober 2007)

zwar kein witz aber n nettes erlebnis von einem kumpel mit seinem pala-twink der ein ticket geschrieben hatte.

er: ja wir haben folgendes problem (...)
[...]
GM: kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie weiterhelfen?

er: nein danke

GM: dann wünsche ich dir noch viel spaß in der welt von azeroth und denke immer daran: auch ein pala kann schaden machen!


----------



## Melian (9. Oktober 2007)

was ist die schlimmste krankheit für einen paladin?

blasenschwäche.

(so kenn ich den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Malchezzar (9. Oktober 2007)

So ich weiß jetzt net ob der schon kam, hab nur bis seite 9 gelesen^^
Den hab ich mal in ner signatur in den offiziellen wow foren gelesen:

Gm zu schurke: viel spaß beim meucheln deiner gegner!
Schruke zu GM: das is ja mal voll der klassifizimus, wer sagt dass ich meucheln will
Gm: na dann viel spaß beim zerstückeln deiner gegner
Schurke: nee danke, ich meuchel lieber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (9. Oktober 2007)

Splin schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL lol lol lol!!!  xD
> 
> Naja ich kannte nur den:
> Treffen sich zwei WoWler ingame. Der eine ist Pala und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden ^^



also der witz mim heilen und den zwei pala's können, des stimmt ja net,daher is es auch ein witz, aber der Schadenwitz, des is kein witz...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakor (9. Oktober 2007)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Palas?
Sind die so schlecht, oder das genaue Gegenteil?

Ich denke, die sind total Imba.
Welche Klasse hat schon so Imba Equip und Saustarke Heilfähigkeiten.
Und DMG Musser ja nicht machen, wenner Heal geskillt ist^^


----------



## Lilo07 (9. Oktober 2007)

xashija schrieb:


> zwar kein witz aber n nettes erlebnis von einem kumpel mit seinem pala-twink der ein ticket geschrieben hatte.
> 
> er: ja wir haben folgendes problem (...)
> [...]
> ...



geil, da musste ich mal schön lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der GM spielt bestimmt in Wirklichkeit au nur nen Pala und will den verteidigen, oder bekommt eine Prämie, wenn er den satz sagt.
LIlo


----------



## Bazarkal (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch noch einige, ich spezialisiere mich mal auf die Zerge ^^

Wie kann man einen Zwerg in den Wahnsinn treiben? 
Man führt ihn in einen runden Raum und sagt: "In der Ecke liegt ein Schatz"

Ein Zwerg besucht eine vornehme Taverne und bestellt ein Bier. Als der Zwerg das Bier geleert hat betrachtet er verwundert den Untersetzter, zuckt die Schultern und isst ihn auf. Beim nächsten Bier wundert sich der Wirt zwar, legt aber eine neue Scheibe unter das Bier. Als das ein paar mal so gegangen ist bestellt der Zwerg sein nächstes Bier: "Heda, noch einen für mich, diesmal aber ohne Keks."

Wie kriegt man einen Zwerg dazu, am Freitag zu lachen? Erzähl ihm am Donnerstag einen Witz! 

Frage: Was ist klein, hat einen Bart, riecht komisch und ist naß bis zu den Knien?
Antwort: Ein Zwerg in einer Pfütze


Ehrenvolle Grüße
Bazarkal


----------



## Makku (9. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwo in Azeroth: Ständig verkloppt derselbe Ork denselben Gnom. Die ganze Zeit.
Als die beiden gerade wieder zugange waren, kommt plötzlich eine gute Fee und sagt:

Ihr beiden habt nun 3 Wünsche frei!!!

Der Ork fängt an: Ich wünsche mir den ganzen Wald voll süßer, kleiner Orkweibchen.

Die Fee schnippst mit dem Finger und überall laufen Orkweibchen umher.

Der Gnom:
Ich wünsche mir einen Helm.

Die Fee schnippst mit dem Finger und der Gnom hält einen schicken Helm in den Händen.

Der Ork schaut verwundert, macht sich nix draus und wünscht sich:
Ich wünsch mir ganz Kalimdor voll von hübschen, süßen Orkweibchen.

Die Fee schnippst mit dem Finger und ganz Kalimdor ist voll von hübschen Orkweibchen.

Der Gnom:
Ich wünsche mir das schnellste Gefährt von ganz Azeroth... so schnell, dass selbst ein Netherdrache nicht nachkommt.

Die Fee schnippst mit dem Finger und vor dem Gnom steht das schnellste Gefährt, dass jemals in Azeroth gesehen wurde (+1000%)

Die Fee erinnert die beiden daran, dass nun die letzte Runde komme. Jeder solle sich gut überlegen, was als letztes gewünscht wird.

Der Ork: Nun wünsche ich mir, dass ich immer kann und der potenteste Ork in Azeroth bin.

Die Fee schnippt mit den Fingern und zack... der Ork strotzt nur so vor Manneskraft!

Der Gnom überlegt kurz... und sagt dann:

Ich wünsche mir, dass der Ork schwul wird!

... und fuhr davon!


----------



## Silmarion (9. Oktober 2007)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (9. Oktober 2007)

ich kenn den hier is bestimmt schon ma gesagt worden aba egal^^

wenn palas über burst damage reden heist das dass sie ein eichhörnchen 2hitten


----------



## CypriX (10. Oktober 2007)

Sitzen nen Gnom und nen Taure inner Bar... meint der Barkeeper zum Gnom, "Wenn du den Tauren zum lachen kriegst bekommst du 100 G von mir"... Der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren was ins ohr und der Traure lacht sich kaputt... Der Barkeeper gibt dem Gnom 100 G. Danach meint der Barkeeper, Wenn du den Tauren zum Heulen bekommst, bekommst du 100 G ... Der Taure und der Gnom gehen raus und der Taure kommt heulen wieder rein. Der Barkeeper gibt im 100 G... Da fragt der Barkeeper den Gnom "Wie hast du das denn gemacht", meint der Gnom zuerst habe ich ihm gesagt das meiner größer ist ... dann hab ichs ihm gezeigt" xD

MfG Sampry, CypriX


----------



## Swold (10. Oktober 2007)

Acidcab schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es ein doppelpost wird, hab nicht alles gelesen.
> Einen weibliche Menschenmagierien schreibt ein Ticket an GM und chattet kurz danach mit ihm.
> 
> GM: Du hast eine Beschwerde.
> ...



Autsch... DAS ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube eigentlich nicht, dass es wirklich passiert ist, aber... das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (10. Oktober 2007)

Mir is noch einer eingefallen (ob er schon gepostet wurde oder nicht is mir egal ich les net alle seiten -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also:
Woran erkennt man, dass Stormwind von der Horde geraidet wurde?


Ganz klar, die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und alle Kühe vergewaltigt!


----------



## Schlächter1 (10. Oktober 2007)

> Sorry wenn es ein doppelpost wird, hab nicht alles gelesen.
> Einen weibliche Menschenmagierien schreibt ein Ticket an GM und chattet kurz danach mit ihm.
> 
> GM: Du hast eine Beschwerde.
> ...



rofl ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2007)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> Mir is noch einer eingefallen (ob er schon gepostet wurde oder nicht is mir egal ich les net alle seiten -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG...der ist geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (10. Oktober 2007)

wurde da nicht die Hühner vergewaltigt ?

Kühe gibts doch auf Taurenseite zu genüge.

Oder wie ich immer sage : Seht mal da läuft ein Steak


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

noch ein paar:
ein pala hat sich in eine elfe verliebt ,ihr vater verlangt onyxias zahne als beweis fur seine starke.
der pala macht angstblase reisst onyxia die zahne raus und fluchtet. also heiratet er die elfe.
am nachsten tag klopft es an der tur:
*wer ist da?*
*icf. fib hir hofort ane fene furuch!*


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2007)

und 
pvp:
schurke:den sap ich den meuchle ich und setze klingenwirbel+adrenalin rush ein
mage: sheep auf den ,feuerballe, dann frostnowa und pyroschlag
pala:siegel ,urteil, schild ,heilen,siegel ,urteil, schild ,heilen,siegel ,urteil, schild ,heilen, ....


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Oktober 2007)

lol, also hier sind echt ein paar kracher drin. vorallem palas haben es euch ja angetan.^^


----------



## Tänker1 (11. Oktober 2007)

die sind geil :

Liegt der Alli tot im Keller war der hordler wieda schneller,liegt der Hordler diereckt daneben hat der Alli 5 Kollegen


Messer rein,Messer raus,Messer rot, Ally TOD!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2007)

noch ein witz:
ich traf einen hordler im wald.
(ein hordler kommt nie alleine)



----------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChromeDivision (12. Oktober 2007)

-.-


----------



## Redak (12. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> noch ein witz:
> ich traf einen hordler im wald.
> (ein hordler kommt nie alleine)
> ----------------------------
> ...



Stimmt net,Die Allys sinds die immer zusammen rumlaufen.


Aber die Witze sind doll^^


----------



## Thamnophis (12. Oktober 2007)

Aus einem anderen Forum:

Die Geschichte des Schamanen :


Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will ich meine eigene Klasse haben!"
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen, trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..."
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung!
V: "Naaa gut dann Kettenrüstung. Weiter kannst so verschiedene Totems aufstellen."
S: "Was können diese Totems?"
V: "Na die machen Schaden oder heilen, oder sie Erhöhen die Rüstung. Das gilt für die ganze Gruppe"
S: "Wie viele hab ich denn"?
V: "20 verschiedene, aber nur eins gleichzeitig"
S: "zwei"
V: "Nein"
S: "drei"
V: "Ich versohl' Dir gleich..."
S: "Vier."
V: "RAAAAUUUUSSSS!"
S: "MAMA???"
V: "Vier ist prima... Keks?"
S: "Aber ich will auch zaubern können...."
V: "Junge, Du hast 4 Totems und ne Zweihandwaffe..."
S: "Ma...."
V:"...und kannst zaubern, wollte ich sagen... kein Problem. 1,5 Sekunden Casts"
S: "Instant!"
V: "Nein"
S: "Doch...INSTANT!"
V:"...Okay... instant...."
S: "Mhh was können die anderen Klassen so?"
V: "Die anderen? Kämpfen, zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Heilen will ich auch!"
V: "Na ja die anderen können das nicht alles auf einmal - nur immer ..."
S: "Ich will heilen!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst heilen."
S: "Danke Papi."
V: "Jetzt geh aber wieder Power Rangers schauen bitte..."
S: "Was mache ich denn wenn jemand mir wegläuft?"
V: "Hmm... ja... hier, Frostshock, jetzt isser langsamer! Und jetzt ab..."
S: "Wie lange hält der?"
V: "3 Sekunden"
S: "Und wie oft kann ich den machen?"
V: "Alle 6"
S: "Und dazwischen?"
V: "Na ja, Du musst dem Gegner doch wenigstens eine Chance geben."
S: "Maaa...."
V: "Okay, hält 6"
S: "Und wenn ich drücken vergesse?"
V: "Gut, 12!"
S: "Ich will aber nicht nur, dass der langsamer ist, ich will schneller sein..."
V: "Hier - Ghost Wolf. Damit wirst Du ein Wolf der schneller ist..."
S: "Mh..."
V: "Was - Mh?"
S: "Na ja, was mache ich wenn da mehrere sind, die ich langsamer machen will?"
V: "Hier... Earthbind Totem... und jetzt geh!"
S: "Und was mache ich wenn mich wer haut?"
V: "Du haust zurück oder zauberst, oder..."
S: "Ich will, dass der Schaden bekommt wenn er mich haut!"
V: "Moment, das ist beknackt: Der soll Schaden bekommen, wenn er Dich haut und wenn Du ihn haust?"
S: "Ja."
V: "Gut, Lightning Shield... nimm das und lass mich in Frieden."
S: "Und wenn wer mit nem Bogen auf mich schießt?"
V: "Dann wirkt das eben auch, wenn der mit dem Bogen auf Dich schießt. Und jetzt lass mich BITTE in Frieden..."
S: "Was mache ich denn, wenn mich wer anzaubert?"
V: "Du kannst kämpfen, selbst zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Ich will was, das einfach den Zauber weg nimmt, der als nächstes kommt!"
V: "....War eh grad bei den Totems. Nimm doch einfach Grounding Totem."
S: "Und wenn der sich heilt?"
V: "Dann heilt der sich halt!"
S: "Ich will den am heilen hindern!"
V: "Earth Shock, Instant, bitte sehr. Noch was?"
S: "Und was wenn der Gegner Buffs hat? Ich will auch Buffs?"
V: "Hier, Wind Fury - das sollte eigentlich reichen..."
S: "Ich will aber auch, dass der Gegner keine mehr hat!"
V: "Aber Du kannst Dich buffen, heilen, zaubern, zauber unterbrechen, Zweihandwaffen nutzen...."
S: "ICH WILL ABER!"
V: "Ich hau Dir gleich..."
S: "MAMA!!!"
V: "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!"
S: "Und was wenn mich wer vergiftet?"
V: "Nimm das Gift reinigende Totem."
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch!"
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch.!
S: "Nö..hööö..."
V: "...gut...Du bekommst nen Zauber dafür..."
S: "Und wenn ich mit wem zusammen spiele?"
V: "Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt eigentlich keinen der etwas kann, das Du nicht..."
S: "Ich will Leute wiederbeleben können."
V: "Okay, kannst Du..."
S: "Hm... und wenn ich sterbe?"
V: "Na ja... dann muss Dich wer anders..."
S: "Ich will das selbst!"
V: "Aber Du bist tot"
S "ICH WILL DAS SELBST!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst Dich selbst wieder beleben, wenn Du tot bist."
S: "Ich will noch was..."
V: "Unter Wasser atmen ist noch frei..."
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..."
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?"
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."


----------



## Jojomojo (12. Oktober 2007)

Thamnophis schrieb:


> Aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
> Die Geschichte des Schamanen :
> Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...
> ...



Der war schon....


----------



## Tearsdeath (12. Oktober 2007)

ok kein Witz, aber eine (wahre) geschichte die ich ziemlich geil finde

Gildenkollege, Hunter, ist im Alteractal (noch level 60 zeiten), als ein anderer Kollege (Krieger), und auch Gildenleader, ins Ts kommt und fragt was die Leute so machen, worauf der hunter eben meint dass er AT ist.

Krieger meint, "hey geil welches bist denn ich komm auch dazu".

Darauf hin meint der Hunter "Bin Alterac 14 (ka irgendeine Zahl halt). Gruppe is voll, aber gib mir 1 Minute dann wirst geladen.

NAch ca halber minute wurde der KRieger geladen, sichtlich verweundert dass es so schnell ging, also fragt er den Hunter wie er das gemacht hat.

Der meint nur (und jetzt kommts):

"HAb einfach in den BG chat geschrieben: Helft mir mal bitte wer mit alt F4 den Eislord beschwören". 5 Sekunden später haben ca 5 LEute das BG verlassen."

Glaub ich hab noch nie im ts so ein gelächter gehört 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2007)

nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommt ein ogger in den supermarkt 
1kg gehirn:
mage 3g
krieger 5g
pala 2000g
fragt er: wieso kostets beim pala so viel?
verkaufer:gehirn ist bei palas sehr selten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaelthalas (12. Oktober 2007)

> noch ein witz:
> ich traf einen hordler im wald.
> (ein hordler kommt nie alleine)



DAS stimmt definitiv NICHT
wie jeder Hordler weiß, sind es die ALLIANZLER die immerzu mit 3 oder 4 leuten angreifen und nie allein...
also bitte überarbeite deine witze, und stelle sie richtig bevor du nochmal so n müll postest --...--


----------



## Lungentorpedo (12. Oktober 2007)

sind paar lustige dinger dabei!


----------



## Soiphos (12. Oktober 2007)

Velshaarh schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht direkt ein Witz, aber dennoch sehr amüsant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss das schön gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Kaelthalas schrieb:


> DAS stimmt definitiv NICHT
> wie jeder Hordler weiß, sind es die ALLIANZLER die immerzu mit 3 oder 4 leuten angreifen und nie allein...
> also bitte überarbeite deine witze, und stelle sie richtig bevor du nochmal so n müll postest --...--


OK
ich traff einen alli im wald
zufrieden?
eigentlich istb es eh keine beleidigung fur die horde
sie halten zusammen
allis sind eigensinig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


UND KEINER SAGT DASS DAS NICHT STIMMT!


----------



## Trellak (12. Oktober 2007)

DaKurt schrieb:


> endgeil paar witze^^
> 
> aber bei ein paar .... manman
> 
> ...




Auch wenn das verspätet kommt, ist mir egal, wer zum Geier is denn dieser Chuck Norris?


----------



## Desdinova (12. Oktober 2007)

Trellak schrieb:


> wer zum Geier is denn dieser Chuck Norris?



Chuck Norris ist ein Vollbart mit zwei Beinen, welche er wild um sich schwingt um Gegner ausser Gefecht zu setzen.


----------



## Gimmli Mug´tholl (12. Oktober 2007)

Hier der Hordler Witz


Treffen zwei Blutelfen auf 10 Allis, sagt der eine zum andern "Hauen wir ab!!!" sag der andere "Wieso? du ist ein Elf ich bin ein Elf zusammen sind wir 22"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (12. Oktober 2007)

Gimmli schrieb:


> Hier der Hordler Witz
> Treffen zwei Blutelfen auf 10 Allis, sagt der eine zum andern "Hauen wir ab!!!" sag der andere "Wieso? du ist ein Elf ich bin ein Elf zusammen sind wir 22"
> 
> 
> ...



wow... schlechter gehts nich mehr...


----------



## Szyslak (12. Oktober 2007)

Es kamen auf jedenfall wieder ein paar gute hinzu!
Und das mit dem Elf und Elf ist zwar alt, aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja dragon1, wie alt bist du?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Es kamen auf jedenfall wieder ein paar gute hinzu!
> Und das mit dem Elf und Elf ist zwar alt, aber geil
> 
> 
> ...


 11 aber egal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Tänker schrieb:


> die sind geil :
> 
> Liegt der Alli tot im Keller war der hordler wieda schneller,liegt der Hordler diereckt daneben hat der Alli 5 Kollegen
> 
> ...


ganz richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salokin (13. Oktober 2007)

Liegt der Alli tot im Keller,
war der Hordler wieder schneller.
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben,
hatte der alli 10 Kollegen.

Gnome sind klein und rund,
mit einem Haps sind sie im Mund
und Gnom für Gnom so macht das Sinn,
ist ne extra Portion Fleisch mit drin.

So, jetzt ratet mal welche Fraktion ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (13. Oktober 2007)

da du scheinbar nichtmal lesen kannst, bzw es nicht hinbekommen hast nachzugucken ob die witze schon da sind, bzw sie überhaupt nicht witzig sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass du überhaupt intelligent genug bist, für eine fraktion zu spielen.


----------



## fabdiem (13. Oktober 2007)

das war ein rätsel er wusste glaub ich wohl das der witz schon vor kam aba hast nochma gemacht^^

außerdem wayne^^


----------



## Spinosaurus (13. Oktober 2007)

weiß net ob der Schonw ar oder net ^^

Palas sind wie Atommüll... Man wird sie nicht los also Ignoriert man sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Palas sind wie Schmeißfliegen... Schwirren um einen Herum und machen nix xD


----------



## Lewelyen (13. Oktober 2007)

hiiilfe das ist so genial am geilsten die beiden wize mit tauren und gnomen die sind echt super geil echt  rofl


----------



## Juliy (13. Oktober 2007)

Was gibt in WoW die beste Prostituierte ab ? Natürlich die Paladin Frau, sie kann alle 5 Minuten Blasen!

Was haben ein Paladin und ein Kondom gemeinsam ? Mit ist sicherer, ohne macht's mehr Spaß!


----------



## cell81469 (13. Oktober 2007)

so nu kommt mein post wer her witze schafft kriegt ein arschklappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stehen ein Gamemaster, ein Rollenspieler, ein fairer PvP-Spieler
und ein R0xx0R-Kiddie an einer Kreuzung. Wer reitet zuerst los?
Auflösung: Das R0xx0R-Kiddie - die anderen gibts in WoW überhaupt nicht...


treffen sich zwei Kiddies
sagt der eine zum anderen: "3y, 47732 kewl?"
sagt der andere... "ach, ich hab grad keine Lust mehr, mich hat grad ein
Rollenspieler verhaun"
"3y, wie das?
"Naja...er sagte er hätte ein viel tolleres Epix als ich. - Dann hat er es mir
gezeigt und während ich noch bei Thotbot nachgelesen hab war ich auch schon tot."


Sagt der eine CM zum anderen CM:
"Du, ich glaub ich hab heut Verstopfung..."
sagt der andere: "wieso denn das?"
Antwort: "Ich komm einfach nicht zum closed"


sagt ein GM zum anderen:
"hey, heut hab ich diese blöden Rollenspieler mal wieder total verarscht!"
sagt der andere: "wie denn?"
Antwort: "Ich hab mich einfach nur auf den Marktplatz gestellt und als sie
dann mit ihren ganzen Beschwerden kamen, hab ich sie alle in Kill0R oder Megapwner umbenannt und vom Server verwiesen" *kichert*


sagt ein Blizzard-Direktor zum Vorstand:
"Hey, die meinen immer noch es wäre ein Rollenspiel!"
- brüllendes Gelächter.


sagt ein Blizzard-Entwickler zum anderen:
"Ich hab ne tolle Quest, am Ende findet man Reichtum und Glück ohne Ende"
sagt der andere: "Fein, ich programmier schon mal die
50-Tage-Kohle-Schaufel-Questerfüllung"
sagt der dritte: "Oh, ihr wollt die Leute aufhören lassen?"


Sitzen 2 Hasen auf ner Wiese. Kommt an Pala angerannt und macht sein
Machtschild an. Sagt der eine Hase zum anderen: Schau, er hat aus
gestern gelernt!


Wieviel Mann braucht man um einen Pala zu töten?
Zwei, einer erschreckt ihn und der andere wartet im Gasthaus


Treffen sich zwei Hexer - beide fluchen


Treffen sich zwei Jäger - einer kritisch


Der Paladin ist wie Atommüll. Man kann ihn nicht zerstören, also ignoriert
man ihn


Liegt der alli tot im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben hat der Alli 10 kollegen!


Treffen sich zwei in stormwind, der eine is Pala, der andere kann auch nix


Treffen sich zwei Paladine vor Ironforge.
Der eine fragt "Duell?"
Der andere "Ne sorry, muss in 2 Stunden off"


Wie machen Tauren mit Erkältung ?
Muhuust ... Muhussst ...


Was machen elf Elfen vor dem Kino?
warten. der Film ist ab zwölf.

Ich kannte mal ne Elfe, die war so fett,
das war schon ne zwölfe...


Evolution der Druiden

1.) Lv 1: Ein junger Druide betritt die Welt.

(Die schwarzen Großdrachen flüchten in Instanzen, die Silithiden mauern das große Tor zu.)

2.) Lv 10: Der Druide erhält die Bärengestalt.

(Einige Jäger kommen bei dem Versuch, eigenartige Bären mit spitzen Ohren bzw. Hörnern zu zähmen, auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben...)

3.) Lv 16: Der Druide erhält die Wassergestalt.

(Die Murlocs flüchten an Land, nur um kurze Zeit später dort von den Druiden aus 2.) verkloppt zu werden.) XD

4.) Lv 20: Der Druide erhält die Katzengestalt.

(Eine Delegation bestehend aus Murlocs, Troggs, Ogern, Furbolgs, Worgs und Ebenenschreitern fordert Geisterheiler für NSCs.)

5.) Lv 30: Der Druide erhält die Reisegestalt.

(Raum und Zeit passen sich den Druiden an...)

6.) Lv 32: Der Katzendruide erlernt die Fähigkeit, Humanoide aufzuspüren.

(Die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Bezeichnung *Wildtier* für ihre Spezies.)

7.) Lv 40: Der Druide hat die Metamorphose zum Gott abgeschlossen: Terrorbärengestalt, Hurrikan, Moonkingestalt/Anregen/Rudelführer.

(Mana- und Heiltränke werden überflüssig, ebenso wie Priester, Magier, Schurken und Krieger...; in Ironforge und Ogrimmar bricht eine besondere Form der "Vogelgrippe" aus; die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Evakuierung aus Azeroth.)

8.) Lv 54: Ein Druide verprügelt alleine einen Magier, einen Schurken und einen Krieger......und das in seiner Wassergestalt.......an Land.......und ohne Equip.

(Ein junger Elfenkrieger versteht die Welt nicht mehr.)

9.) Lv 60: Die ersten Druiden kaufen ein Reittier...

(Die Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an, weil sie dort weniger Druiden als Gegner haben werden...)


Sitzen zwei Paladin-Spieler zusammen:
Pala 1: Das leben als Paladin ist so hart geworden. Niemand nimt einen mehr ernst, was soll man da noch machen? Jeder hält einen für unnütz und für nichts zu gebrauchen... Gibt es eigentlich etwas, das die leute noch weniger mögen?
Pala 2: R0xx0r-Kiddies...


Kommt ein Gnom mit ein Frosch auf den Kopf in die Kneipe.
Fragt der Wirt: "was ihnen den wiederfahren ?"
Sagt der Frosch: "Ich bin da in was reingetreten"


Was machen 2 Allianzler die einen Hordler alleine afk am Wegrand sitzen sehen?
- Sie rufen Verstärkung.


Wie schaut ein Duell zwischen 2 Palas aus?
-Der der als erstes das Gottesschild anhat und mit dem Ruhestein in Stormwind ist, hat gewonnen.


Wie töten Nachtelfen Wildtiere?
Sie fressen ihnen das Gras weg.


Kommt ein Taure in eine Taverne mit lauter Gnomen.
Geht zum Wirt und fragt: "Was ist denn hier los? Ist der Kicker kaputt??"


Kackt ein Taurr auf einen Gnom!
Nach 2 Stunden kommt der Gnom aus dem Haufen hervor und ruft:
"Genau ins Auge!!!"


Ein Paladin versucht seine Probleme zu ertränken aber die verdammte
Horde kann schwimmen.


Ein Ork-Krieger wandert durch das Redridge-Gebirge. Am großen See
sieht er einen Menschen-Hexenmeister. Dieser zeichnet mit seinen
Händen Kreise in die Luft und siehe da: Die Fische schwimmen genau
nach seinen Kreisen.
Ork: "Wie das gehen ?"
Mensch: "Konzentration ! Der hohe Geist herrscht über den niederen
Geist".
Der Ork konzentriert sich, starrt auf die Fische. Nichts passiert. Nach einer Weile wird es dem Hexenmeister zu langweilig und geht nach
Lakeshire ins Gasthaus. Nach einem Stündchen kommt er wieder zum See und sieht den Ork immer noch dort stehen:
Mund auf, Mund zu, Mund auf, Mund zu...


Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her. Mama Troll
(stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? " Papa Troll (keuchend):
"Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"


Was haben ein Paladin und ein Kondom gemeinsam?
Mit ist sicherer, ohne macht mehr Spass


Ein Ork und seine Frau sind seit 50 Jahren verheiratet. Jedoch hat der Ork
eine verschlossene Schublade in einem Schrank die die Frau noch nie
offen gesehen hat. Doch eines Tages:
F: Wir sind jetzt 50 Jahre verheiratet und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was in der Schublade ist. Öffne sie doch mal.
Gesagt getan in der Schublade befinden sich 3 Nüsse und 500G.
F: Wozu dienen die 3 Nüsse?
O: Mann immer wenn ich dich betrogen habe, habe ich eine hineingelegt.
F: Ah, na ja 3mal in 50 Jahren ist verschmerzbar. Aber die 500G ?
O: Immer wenn die Schublade voll war habe ich die Nüsse verkauft.


Wie viele Orks brauhct man für eine Schifftaufe?
Antwort: 1001
1 hällt die Flasche die anderen 1000 werfen das Schiff dagegen


In einem Wald sitzt ein Goblin und setzt sich gerade eine Spritze an,
als plötzlich ein Zwerg des Weges kommt und zum Goblin meint: "Scheiß
Drogen, Drogen sind *******. Komm wir gehen joggen!" Der Goblin packt sein Zeug widerwillig weg und joggt mit.
Nach einer Weile kommen sie zu einem Gnom, der sich gerade eine
hübsche "weiße Straße" reinziehen will. Doch bevor der Gnom auch nur
ein bisschen was erwischt, meint der Zwerg wieder: "Scheiß Drogen.
Drogen sind *******. Komm, geh mit uns joggen!" Also packt auch der
Gnom zusammen und joggt nicht ganz freiwillig mit.
Kurz darauf begegnen sie einem Trollberserker, der sich gerade in aller Ruhe einen Joint dreht. Doch der Zwerg meint wieder "Scheiß Drogen. Drogen sind *******. Komm mit!" Der Trollberserker dreht sich den Joint fertig, zündet ihn an und haut dem Zwerg so eine runter, dass der quer durch die Gegend fliegt. Der Goblin und der Gnom ganz verdutzt: "Wieso hast Du das jetzt gemacht???" Darauf der Trollberserker: "Mir reicht's. Immer wenn der Zwerg auf Ecstasy ist, müssen wir joggen!"


Ein Taure und ein Untoter treffen sich.
Sagt der Taure: "Du siehst aus, als hättest du eine Hungersnot durchlitten.
Sagt der Untote: "Und du siehst aus, als wärst du dafür verantwortlich!"


Schurke: Hey, Pala, wie bissn du geskillt?
Paladin: 31 Gottesschild, 20 Ruhestein, 0 Ehre


Patroullieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das
Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne
vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind
sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit
ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren. Die jüngere Wache sagt:
"Diese Zwerge habe aber auch keinen respekt. Geht das immer so zu?"
"Das ist noch ger nichts" erwiedert der Ältere: "Warte noch 2 Stunden
dann kommen die Männer von denen raus.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler?
Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück.
Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.


Was ist ein Pala ohne Angstblase?
- NE übungspuppe


Treffen sich frühmorgens zwei Tauren.
Der eine hat einen Sack voll zappelnder Gnome geschultert.
Meint der andere: "Oh, du hast ja neue Angelköder besorgt!"



wenn was schon drin war srry^^ nur so grob überflogen den thread^^


----------



## Saiona (13. Oktober 2007)

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PVPler und einer RPler?
> Wenn der PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück.
> Wenn der RPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, logt er sich aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.



der ist wirklich affen geil


----------



## Kaliyug (13. Oktober 2007)

wieso kratzen sich tauren ständig am arsch?
weil sie es nicht schaffen die fliegen mit dem schwanz zu verscheuchen^^


----------



## Krimson (13. Oktober 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...



das is falsch der witz geht so

Ein Ork und ein Taure sitzen auf einem Steg am See und lassen ihren Schniedel ins Wasser baumeln. Meint der Ork "ah das Wasser ist aber schön warm". Darauf der Taure "ja und mindestens zwei Meter tief.


----------



## Krimson (13. Oktober 2007)

ich habe aber auch noch ein witz auf lager oder mehrere^^


1) Ein Zwerg, ein Ork, eine Magierin und eine Nachtelfe sitzen zusammen im Zug. Der Zug fährt in einen Tunnel es wird dunkel *Klatsch* es wird wieder hell und der Ork hat einen roten Handabdruck auf der Backe. Denkt die Magierin "so so da wollte der Ork der Nachtelfe an die Wäsche das hat er jetzt davon". Denkt die Nachtelfe" immer diese perversen Orks da wollte der die Magierin befummeln". Der Ork denkt" scheisse jetzt denken die alle ich wollte einer von den beiden an die Wäsche" und der Zwerg denkt "Supi hat ja prima geklappt im nächsten Tunnel fängt sich der Ork grad noch eine". 

2) Was ist ein Zwerg mit einer Banane im Popo?
    Na ganz einfach ein Fruchtzwerg. 

3) Sagt der eine Holy Pala zum anderen "DUELL?"
darauf der andere "NEIN sry muss übermorgen früh raus!" ^^ 

oder

Wie ermitteln palas im duell einen sieger?

Beide machen Angstbalse und wer als erstes per ruhestein im gasthaus ist , hat gewonnen ^^ 

4) treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.

am nächsten tag treffen die 2 orcs den gnom wieder.

sagt der 1 orc: hy guck ma! der gnom von gestern!
2. orc: lass dem ma wieder was aufs maul geben!
1. orc: wir fragn den ma nach ner fluppe! wenn der mit filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne filter hat wolln wa mit. auf jeden dfall wieder grund für ne klopperei!

schlendern die beiden orcs zum gnom

1. orc: ey haste mal ne fluppe?
gnom: mit oder ohne filter?
1. orc : du hast ja schon wieder keine mütze auf!
*batsch* 

5) Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom, und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Taure zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, den Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen, und der gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt :"Wer den Taure zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinen wieder ins Gasthaus, und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner (jeder weiß, was gemeint ist). Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten mal hab ich zu ihn gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen... 

6) Liegt der Hordler tot im keller , war der Ally wieder schneller!
Liegt der Ally tot daneben hat der Hordler 5 Kollegen xD 

7) ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
"was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
der antwortet locker:"die höhere intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
nach einer halben stunde kommt der untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu..... 

8) unterhalten sich 2 im chat:
1. : Kommst morgen wieder in die Schule?
2.: Ja sicher warum ned?
1.: Naja warst ja die letzen 2 Tage auch ned da.
2.: Ja aber morgen is Mittwoch da sind die Server down!! 

9) Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
Blasenschwäche ^^ 

10) Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
Faulen!


11) Warum rennen gnome lachend übern Fußballplatz?
Weils Gras an den Eiern kitzelt! 

12) Sitzen 2 nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.
sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir! 

13) Woran erkennt man WoW Spieler im Reallife?
Sie warten im Supermarkt vorm Regal auf respawn 

14) Real liif Witz^^

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"
Real liif Witz^^ In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war: Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten... Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?" Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt" Ich: "Undercity?" Sie: "Ne von H&M" Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?" Sie: "Inst..was?" Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?" Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana" Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is" Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!" Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder" Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?" Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..." Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!" Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe" Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?" Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was? Ich: "Ne, Schurke" Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier" Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?" Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs" Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen. Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?" Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!" Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC" Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go" Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: "Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt. Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis" Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden" Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?" Ich: "Ingenieur" Polizei: "Für was?" Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?" Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken" Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?" Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann" Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen" Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?" Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul" Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?" Ich: "Nein, mein Leader" Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?" Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!" Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!" Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?" Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!" Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?" Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner" Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?" Er: "Was willst du hier damit?" Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"Real liif Witz^^ In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war: Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten... Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?" Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt" Ich: "Undercity?" Sie: "Ne von H&M" Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?" Sie: "Inst..was?" Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?" Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana" Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is" Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!" Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder" Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?" Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..." Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!" Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe" Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?" Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was? Ich: "Ne, Schurke" Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier" Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?" Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs" Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen. Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?" Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!" Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC" Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go" Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: "Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt. Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis" Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden" Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?" Ich: "Ingenieur" Polizei: "Für was?" Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?" Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken" Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?" Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann" Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen" Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?" Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul" Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?" Ich: "Nein, mein Leader" Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?" Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!" Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!" Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?" Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!" Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?" Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner" Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?" Er: "Was willst du hier damit?" Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"


----------



## Smshbrthr (13. Oktober 2007)

Also, dann ma los:

Welcher CHar in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab?? 
Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Stück Holz und einem Paladin? 
- Holz arbeitet!


Die letzten Worte eines Kriegers:
-Den Ork schaff ich noch. 
-Interessante Tür. 
-Quatsch, das Schwert ist doch nicht verflucht. 
-Ein Bier geht noch. 
-OK, einverstanden, wir legen beide die Waffen nieder und klären das friedlich. 
-Ich verirre mich nie. 
-Ich weiss schon was ich tue. 
-Warum spricht der komische Mann da in der Robe denn in Zeichensprache ? 
-Nein, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Zauberer. 
-Wieso sollte man das nicht essen können ? 
-Ich zuerst. Ich zuerst. 
-Wetten meins ist verflucht ? 
-'Ne Drachenschuppe besorgen, das ist alles ? 
-Von da hinten, trifft der nie. 
-Ich glaube wir sind ihnen entkommen. 
-Nur über meine Leiche. 
-Beruhigt euch, erstmal müssen die an mir vorbei.


Denk nicht, da vorne stehen zu viele Mobs, 
geh einfach hin und schnapp sie dir. 

Und wenn die Prügel noch so groß ist, 
hinter dir die würden sterben ohne dich. 

Geh runter von der Bremse, 
der nächste Boss ist schon da. 

Manchmal stirbst du auch, 
aber du hast das Opfer zum überleben der Gruppe gebracht. 

Und wenn im Loot wieder einmal nichts 
für dich dabei war, 

dann denke einfach daran: 

Du bist der Tank !


Die Witze stammen übrigens net von mir sondern von http://kacknoobs.stadienlive.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10

Edit: Während ich das hier geschrieben hab sind die oberen beiden Einträge gekommen. Und ich dachte schon, meiner würde zu lang^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Als er das im Gildenforum gepostet hatte, war das Gesprächsthema nummer eins für einige Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tanken kann er auch^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ALLES schlecht... Uralt und nicht zum lachen.
> 
> Mein eigener bescheidener einsatz:
> 
> ...


schreib selbst was bessseres du niete! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> würd mich bei der Ally nicht wundern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie wahr...


----------



## Gaprie (13. Oktober 2007)

Was ist ein Gnom mit ner Schnurr am Kopf?  Ein Tauren-Tampon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayrlyn (13. Oktober 2007)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat jemand witze gegen Horde?Finde eure witze echt genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was passiert, wenn Horde if raidet??? alle tonnen sind leergefressen und die hühner geschwängert


----------



## Vilange (13. Oktober 2007)

Welcher char ist die beste Putzfrau?

Schamane -> weil er der einzige der Reinigen kann


----------



## Viniara (13. Oktober 2007)

Hier auch ein netter:

Gasthaus beutebucht:
der wirt zum gnom: Hey du wenn du den tauren dadrüben zum lachen bringst dann geb ich dir diesen sack voll gold."
darauf geht der gnom zum taure und sagt: "Hey komm mal mit" 
so dnan gehen sie raus und der taure kommt nach 5 minuten lachend wieder rein
der wirt zum gnom: Unglaublich, hmm wenn du es jetz noch schaffst den tauren zum lachen zu bringen dann geb ich dir 100000g!!!!
darauf geht der gnom zum tauren, und die beiden gehen vor die tür, nach 5 minuten kommt der taure heulend wieder rein, der gnom vor stolz trotzend hinterher,
darauf der wirt erstaunt: Wie hast das gemacht?
dann der gnom: erst hab ich ihm gesagt das mein ding größer sei als seins, dann hat er gelacht, danach haben wir verglichen.
=P
ohh und hier noch einen:
Der pala zum priester:" also ich kann tanken, aggro halten, heilen und schaden machen, und was kannst du?"
darauf der priester:" Dich wiederbeleben wenn du damit fertig bist"


----------



## Viniara (13. Oktober 2007)

oder der:"Die allianzler planen einen raid auf orgrimmar; vor den toren steht ein tauren schami, 
der ally pala rennt hin , der tauren schami rennt weg der pala hinterher, beide laufen hinter einen hügel dann kommt der pala nach 15 minuten zurück und sagt ich brauche unterstützung, dann laufen 25 mann zurück zum eingang von orgrimmar, dort steht wieder ein tauren shami, der selbe wie vorhin, dieser rennt weg, die andern hinterher, wieder hinter einen hügel. nach einer halben stunde kriechen die 25 mann schwer verletzt zurück zu ihrem heer, und sagen:" Das ist unfair!, Die waren zu 2t!!!


----------



## ^Mike.S (13. Oktober 2007)

Kommt ein Gnom an die Bar, am Tresen sitzt ein grimmig dreinblickender Taure der wohl nur Augen für sein Bierglas hat. Der Gnom fragt den Barkeeper was denn mit dem los sei, daraufhin antwortet dieser: "Wer den Tauren zum lachen bringt kriegt 300g." Voller Elan spaziert der Gnom zum Tauren und flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr worauf dieser lauthals zu lachen anfängt. Danach gehen der Taure und der Gnom vor die Tür, erst kommt der Taure weinend wieder rein, danach der Gnom, seinerseits lachend. Der Wirt fragt den Gnom was er dem Tauren erzählt habe, dieser erwidert: "Erst habe ich zu dem Tauren gesagt, dass mein Ding größer als seines ist, dann bin ich rausgegangen und habe es ihm gezeigt."

Die Witze gibts im offi Forum schon seit 2 oder mehr Jahren, wundert mich dass die hier so wenige kennen.


----------



## Krimson (13. Oktober 2007)

Viniara schrieb:


> Hier auch ein netter:
> 
> Gasthaus beutebucht:
> der wirt zum gnom: Hey du wenn du den tauren dadrüben zum lachen bringst dann geb ich dir diesen sack voll gold."
> ...




was solln der scheis du klaust die wizue und schrei9bst sie um ich habe den schon geschriben NUR MEINER IS RICHDIG deiner falsch las den sch...




^Mike.S schrieb:


> Kommt ein Gnom an die Bar, am Tresen sitzt ein grimmig dreinblickender Taure der wohl nur Augen für sein Bierglas hat. Der Gnom fragt den Barkeeper was denn mit dem los sei, daraufhin antwortet dieser: "Wer den Tauren zum lachen bringt kriegt 300g." Voller Elan spaziert der Gnom zum Tauren und flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr worauf dieser lauthals zu lachen anfängt. Danach gehen der Taure und der Gnom vor die Tür, erst kommt der Taure weinend wieder rein, danach der Gnom, seinerseits lachend. Der Wirt fragt den Gnom was er dem Tauren erzählt habe, dieser erwidert: "Erst habe ich zu dem Tauren gesagt, dass mein Ding größer als seines ist, dann bin ich rausgegangen und habe es ihm gezeigt."
> 
> Die Witze gibts im offi Forum schon seit 2 oder mehr Jahren, wundert mich dass die hier so wenige kennen.



bei dir das selbe was soln das? nix besseres zu tuhen?


----------



## Smeischl (14. Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich zwei WoW-Süchtige.
Sagt der eine: " Hey, hast gehört? Der Papst ist tot!
Der andere: "Und was hat er gedropt?"


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Oktober 2007)

Krimson schrieb:


> was solln der scheis du klaust die wizue und schrei9bst sie um ich habe den schon geschriben NUR MEINER IS RICHDIG deiner falsch las den sch...
> bei dir das selbe was soln das? nix besseres zu tuhen?



lol junge dein witz stand schon auf der 1. seite


----------



## monster2 (14. Oktober 2007)

für alle chuck norris fans

was ist der unterschied zwischen einem schurken und einem pala:der eine wäre gerne chuck norris der andere denkt er wäre es

ok nicht besonders gut aber immerhin nicht geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JinZero (14. Oktober 2007)

Zwar kein Witz aber mir echt mal passiert.
 Es handelt im Arathi-Becken. Wir griffen mit 4 leuten (Horde) die Mine an. Uns entgegen kamen 5 Ally's darunter waren 3 Paladine. Sie sahen uns und kamen zu 5. uns entgegen. Wir stürmten natürlich direkt dagen und unser Angriff endete in einem riesen " LOL "  "ROFL " und "OOMG ". Die Ursache hierfür war die Reaktion der Ally's. Die Paladine warfen alle GLEICHTEITIG ihre Angstblasen an. Wir blieben stehn und reagierten mit einem 10sec. Rückzug. (zum lachen ect) Der Kampf ging so aus das die Pala's keinen schaden machten und die anderen beiden Ally's recht schnell down gingen. Ein Paladin starb und die anderen beide liefen weg.

Dies von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkb (14. Oktober 2007)

zwei GMS treffen sich in game.
der eine spielt einen jäger, der andere braucht auch nix zu können.

wie viele GMs braucht man, um eine glühbirne auszuwechseln?
- egal. das problem ist bekannt, es wird dran gearbeitet und nix passiert.


----------



## CoRos (14. Oktober 2007)

10 kleine Paladine wollten etwas farmen,
da kam ein Level 90 Mob und zeigte kein Erbarmen.

9 kleine Paladine gingen aufs BG,
14 Hordler? Keine Chance! Und schon hieß es GG.

8 kleine Paladine machten nen Emote,
einer spuckte auf nen Troll und schon war er tot.

7 kleine Paladine wollten einmal ganken.
Doch leider war der Opferchar für 40 Mann am tanken.

6 kleine Paladine wollten Spots für Scholo,
5 machten sich ne eigne Group, der andere ging Solo.

5 kleine Paladine waren endlich drin,
ganze 4 Minuten lang, es machte keinen Sinn.

4 kleine Paladine killten mal mit Crit,
der eine seinen Vater, die Strafe war /wowquit.

3 kleine Paladine machten ein Duell,
der eine der kein Mana hatte, merkte es sehr schnell.

2 kleine Paladine waren ziemlich low,
Cooldown aufm Holy Shield ergab den Final Blow.

1 Kleiner Paladin, der fühlte sich allein.
Er stieg aus Frust aus Ally aus und in die Horde ein.


----------



## Iudicius (14. Oktober 2007)

Kommt ein Gnom zu ner Schenke und wird von nem Orc angesprochen....der meint "siehste den Tauren da hinten am Thresen? Das is n ganz harter, den kriegt niemand zum lachen....."

Der Gnom geht zum Tauren flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr und der Taure fängt wie wild an zu lachen....
Gnom kommt zurück und der Orc meint: "oha naja egal mit welchem trick du das geschafft hast aber zum Weinen kriegst du ihn nicht!!"

Gnom geht zum Tauren und zeigt ihm etwas und der Taure fängt an erbärmlich zu heulen...der Gnom geht wieder zum Orc zurück und der Orc meint völlig entgeistert.: "omfg wie hast du das denn geschafft? Erzähls mir!"

Gnom: "Naja das war ganz einfach...beim ersten mal hab ich ihm erzählt, das mein Schwanz länger is als seiner,....da hat er noch gelacht...und beim zweiten mal haben wir verglichen"


(ich find den goil^^)


----------



## Volkhar (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab nicht alle 43 seiten gelesen porbiere es aber auch mal:

Warum ist WOW ein Männer - Game?
"Das müsst Ihr im Stehen machen"


----------



## Velshaarh (14. Oktober 2007)

Der Witz is scho nicht schlecht, Iudicius, aber er stand dummerweise schon rund 20mal da...


----------



## PinguinMC (14. Oktober 2007)

Wolfger schrieb:


> hab hab ich vor nem Jahr(?) schon mal bei www.german-bash.de gelesen. Die  veröffentlichen da IRC-Chats die teilweise wirklich lustig sind...




whoa geilo...die seite is mal der hammer...ich werf mich bei jedem post weg, guckt euch mal die Top 50 dort an....gleich platz das zwerchfell...roflmao  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thx @ Wolfger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danoob (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Witz schon mal war, aber ich konnte nach 17 Seiten lesen nicht mehr..
Also:

Warum nennt man Mages Teppiche?
Aus Stoff und dauernd am Boden...


----------



## Shany (14. Oktober 2007)

Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen auf nem Baum, rennen unten 22 Hordler lang.
Sagt der ein Elf: Ich bin Elf du bist Elf zusammen sind wir 22, die machen wir fertig.


----------



## Fialldarg (14. Oktober 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> die armen paladine...
> dabei freue mich eigentlich schon auf meine blutelfen-paladina
> als 2 teiler wie kill bill würde aber dann vermutlich kill pala heissen und wie die unendliche geschichte 3 teile haben
> 
> ...


 Der youtube film heißt "The edge wo in Real live"....echt lustig^^


----------



## powertube (14. Oktober 2007)

Krimson schrieb:


> was solln der scheis du klaust die wizue und schrei9bst sie um ich habe den schon geschriben NUR MEINER IS RICHDIG deiner falsch las den sch...
> bei dir das selbe was soln das? nix besseres zu tuhen?




rolf alter, den tag möchte ich erleben, an dem du SELBST mit deiner legasthenie einen witz schreibst, den normale menschen lesen & richtig interpretieren sollen... 

geh weiter mit deiner 4 jährigen schwester scrabble spielen


----------



## Glamourgirl (14. Oktober 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Gibt wohl ne Menge Pala-Witze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenn das nur so der eine ist ein tauren und der andere macht auch kein schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
finde ich aufjedenfall besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shortz (14. Oktober 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> wenn palas über burst damage reden heist das dass sie ein eichhörnchen 2hitten



Und wenn Schurken von Tanken reden, sprechen sie von Autos und wenn sie von Heilen reden, meinen sie Verbände!
Jetzt mal an alle: Lasst doch mal die armen Palas in Ruhe nur weil sie die einzige Klasse sind, die keinen vernünftigen Damage-Baum hat!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2007)

> Was ist schwarz und sitzt auf dem Baum?
> Ein Blutelf nach dem Waldbrand



und was ist rot und sitzt daneben















Sein Kumpel der glüht noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n8duSt (14. Oktober 2007)

der arme gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroon13 (14. Oktober 2007)

hier auch einer : 
Kommt ein Taure zum Bäcker der Allianz und sagt "ich hätte gern ein Brot" sagt der Bäcker von der Allianz "Grau oder Weißbrot?" Da sagt der Taure "egal ich bin mitn Fahrrad da"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anuberak (14. Oktober 2007)

sitzen 2 elfen in ashenvale kommen 10hordler auf sie zugerannt . sagt der eine elf '' schnell lass uns abhauen'' darauf der andere '' wieso? du bist elf und ich bin elf zusammen sind wir 22''


----------



## Azeka und loki (14. Oktober 2007)

Woran erkennt man das die Horde Sw geraidet hat???

V
V


V
V





V
V



Die Mültonnen sind leer und die Hühner sind schwanger!?!

(kk is low geb ich zu aber immer gut wenn die Horde versagt)


----------



## Lupaka (14. Oktober 2007)

hier's n schlechter Horde witz:

kommt ne Orc mit nem Papagai auf der schulter in die taverne. fragt der Barkeeper:" oh der is aba schön... wo haste den denn her?" "ach die gibts in Durotar... laufen da überall rum" antwortet der Papagai.

^^


----------



## Malchezzar (14. Oktober 2007)

> Woran erkennt man das die Horde Sw geraidet hat???
> 
> V
> V
> ...




der würde vor 2 seiten schon gepostet
btw: for the horde!


----------



## Warriors of the world (14. Oktober 2007)

sitzen ein orc ein taure und ein gnom in der bar 
sagt der wirt wer den tauren zum lachen bring bekommt 10g
flüstert der gnom dem tauren was ins ohr ... der taure lacht
sagt der wirt wer den tauren zum weinen bringt bekommt nochmal 10g
flüstert der gnom dem tauren was ins ohr beide gehn raus und der taure kommt heulend wieder rein
fragt der orce wie hast du das gemascht???
sagt der gnom beim ersten mal hab ich gesagt meiner is länger beim zweiten mal hab ichs ihm bewiesen...


----------



## Spy123 (14. Oktober 2007)

Liegt der Pala tot im keller, war der schurke wieder schneller
liegt der Schurke tot daneben hatt' der pala 12 kolegen

Neulich am Hafen von Menthil:
Ein Menschenkieger fragt eine Zwergen jäger warum hast du 2 bären als pets ? darauf der druide "ich bin kein Pet!"


----------



## Zartek (14. Oktober 2007)

Was haben eine Schwangere Frau und ein Pala gemeinsam? 
----
Sie haben beide angst das die Blase Platzt.^^


----------



## Tainhovo (14. Oktober 2007)

-Nichts ist unmöglich, Scha-ma-ne.
-Palas sind wie Ü-Eier, man kann sich mit der "Schale" etwa 10sec. lang beschäftigen, aber dann endeckt man das was drinn ist - Schrott und geht leicht kaputt.
-Es gab mal ne Versammlung aller Paladine von Azeroth und alle hatten die Pala - Witze satt ! Der Anführer der Paladine stellt sich auf einen Tisch das alle ihn sehen können und sagt : " Freunde !  * alle sind still und höhren zu* Kamaraden, wir haben alle die Pala-Witze satt, stimmts ? * Die menge brüllt "Jaaa!" * Dann ist es höchste Zeit uns zu WEHREN und ZURÜCK ZU SCHLAGEN !!!!"  Alle sind still und gucken überrascht...


----------



## Ascarot (14. Oktober 2007)

Der paladin ist schadenlos, 
was macht er ohne schaden blos?
Versteckt sich in sein bläselein 
und zündet dort sein ruhestein.

Gnom-bonbon sind klein und rund, mit einem haps sind die im mund.
Und gnom für gnom, so macht es sinn, ist ne extra portion ehre drin.

Witze sind mir keine eingefallen, find die sprüche trotzdem ned schlecht^^


----------



## gb1981 (14. Oktober 2007)

hab mir jetzt nicht alle durchgelesen, aber ich denke, der war noch nicht da:

was ist die beste einhandwaffe?
einen episch ausgerüsteten gnom gegen den gegner richten...


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich weis nicht ob das einer kennt... denke aber mal ja ist schon älter, aber trodsdem:

_[RP] Das Kleine Soldatenhandbuch

Das kleine Soldatenhandbuch(tm)
Erbauliche, hilfreiche und wahrscheinlich mitlerweile von der Generalität unter Strafe gestellte Anmerkungen zur hohen Kunst des Krieges



Sicherheitshinweis:
Das hier vorliegende Werk sollte nur an Soldaten und Unteroffiziere bis zum Rang des "Fähnrichs" weitergegeben werden, da es Hinweise und Ratschläge enthält, die sich mit dem befassen, was tatsächlich auf den Schlachtfeldern Azeroth´s vor sich geht.
Wir wollen den Offiziere und Generäle ja nicht ihre Illusionen darüber nehmen, dass es vor allem auf "Geordnete Schlachtreihen und moralische Überlegenheit" ankommt (für sie gibt es ein eigenes, wesentlich längeres Handbuch, dass besonders kurze Wörter, sowie einige erklärende Skizzen enthält)

Rechtliches:
Das kleine Soldatenhandbuch(tm) darf beliebig verändert, erweitert und bemalt werden, um der jeweils aktuellen Gefechtssituation gerecht zu werden.
Es ist zur freien Verteilung und Vervielfältigung freigegeben. Bei Verlust kann eine neue Version beim Unteroffizier eures Vertrauens kostenfrei angefordert werden.
Geliefert wird (auf Anfrage auch direkt in eure Gefechtsstellung) innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen, ausgenommen an Feiertagen, Sontagen, sowie den Tagen an dem die Redaktion des kleinen Soldatenhandbuchs(tm) mal wieder wegen Subordination in Einzelhaft gesteckt wurde.

Für etwaige Schäden wird keine Verantwortung übernommen.
Feldwebel haften für ihre Offiziere.


1. Hör immer auf den Feldwebel. Er bekommt seine Befehle direkt von den Offizieren und weiß daher wenigstens immer, wie man NICHT vorgehen sollte.
2. Bleib immer beim Feldwebel. Im Kampf ist er stets direkt bei der Truppe, ihm liegt also daran, die Truppe möglichst weit vom Kampf fernzuhalten.
3. Glaub immer dem Feldwebel. Offiziere erzählen Lügen über die Stärke des Gegners, um die Moral der Truppe am Leben zu erhalten, aber Feldwebel erzählen dir die Wahrheit über die Stärke des Gegners, um DICH am Leben zu erhalten.
Außerdem:
4. Der Feldwebel muss so oder so ehrlich sen. Wenn er gut lügen könnte, wäre er Offizier.
5. Der Soldat, der tatsächlich bereit ist, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte General werden.
6. Der Soldat, der es für eine dämliche Idee hält, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte Feldwebel werden.
7. So komisch es dir vorkommen mag, Offiziere halten sich tatsächlich für echte Soldaten. Lass ihnen am Besten einfach die Illusionen und frag nicht, warum ihre Rüstungen so aussehen, als hätten sie ein Stachelschwein gerammt.
8. Der Soldat hat auf die Frage "Gefreiter, melden sie sich freiwillig zum Einsatz in den Pestländern ?" nicht mit einem patzigen "Sicher doch, kein Thema." zu antworten. Die korrekte militärische Antwort lautet "Nein, Sir."
9. Egal was dir die Offiziere einreden wollen, Orks freuen sich zwar wirklich auf einen "ehrenvollen Tod in der Schlacht", aber damit meinen sie meistens nicht ihren eigenen.
10. Stehe im Gefecht nie in der Nähe eines Gnoms. Früher oder später WIRD er explodieren.
11. Regel Zehn trifft auch auf solche Gnome zu, denen man vor Beginn des Gefechts sämtliche Spielzeuge weggenommen hat. Wir wissen alle, wie gut die kleinen Teufel improvisieren können.
12. Versuch ungefährlich auszusehen. Vielleicht hat der gegnerische Magier nichtmehr viel Mana.
13. Greife niemals einen Paladin an. Warum Zeit verschwenden ?
14. Wenn etwas beim ersten Versuch nicht klappt......... lass den Magier einen Feuerball draufwerfen.
15. Thrall war ein Sklave, Arthas ein bestens ausgebildeter Offizier. Das sagt das eine oder andere über die Eignung von bestens ausgebildeten Offizieren.
16. Wenn du denkst es ist tot, schlag nochmal drauf.
17. Wenn du in den Pestländer bist und WEISST das es tot ist, schlag trotzdem weiter drauf.
18. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Menschen beinhalten. Früher oder später mischen sie sich ja eh überall ein, wenn man sie also von Anfang an mitnimmt, spart man sich wenigstens die Diskussion.
19. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Zwerg beinhalten. Nichts irritiert den Gegner mehr, als die Notwendigkeit sich für einen Schlag zu bücken.
20. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Gnom beinhalten. Nichts entmutigt den Gegner mehr als der Satz "Wenn ihr nicht sofort abhaut, geben wir ihm seine Spielzeuge zurück und das will hier jawohl KEINER, oder ?"
21. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Nachtelf beinhalten. Dafür gibt es eigentlich keinen echten Grund, aber geben wir´s zu, die Typen die "sie fällen unsere Bäume", für ein gutes Argument für Mord halten, möchten wir nicht wirklich wütend machen, in dem wir sie ausschließen.....
22. Bei der Zusammenstellung sollte stets auf eine gleichmässige Anzahl von Nachtelfen, Gnomen und Zwergen geachtet werden. Einige Offiziere legen nämlich Wert darauf, dass die Einheit eine "Angemessene Durchschnittsgröße aufweist."
23. "Die Zwerge stürmen nach vorn" ist KEIN Argument dafür, dass ein Gefecht gut läuft. Zwerge stürmen IMMER nach vorn, selbst beim Rückzug.
24. In der zwergischen Taktik gibt es überhaupt keinen Ausdruck für "Rückzug". Dafür kennen sie tatsächlich etwas das sich "abwehrendes Vorstürmen" nennt.
25. Wenn du einen Zwerg panisch weglaufen siehst...... bleib dicht hinter ihm.
26. Wenn du den Auftrag bekommst, der "Nachtelfen Stellung eine Nachricht zu überbringen", such den Teil des Schlachtfeldes, der am leersten aussieht.
27. Menschen kennen eine Art eine Stellung zu halten, eine Art anzugreifen und eine Art sich zurückzuziehen.
28. Nachtelfen kennen eine Art anzugreifen und zwei Arten sich zurückzuziehen (sie kannten mal eine Art, eine Stellung halten, haben sie dann aber wieder verlernt, weil ihre Stellungen seltsamer weise eh nie angegriffen wurden.......)
29. Zwerge kennen eine Art eine Stellung zu halten, dreiundzwanzig Arten anzugreifen und eine Art die Stellung in einen riesigen Dampfpanzer umzuwandeln um MIT IHR anzugreifen.
30. Gnome kennen eine Art sich zurückzuziehen, eine Art eine Stellung zu halten und zweihundertdreiundneuzig Arten die Stellung in die Luft zu jagen.
31. Versuch nach Möglichkeit in der Nähe eines Paladins zu stehen. Merkwürdigerweise greift niemand je zuerst den Paladin an.....
32. Wenn die Gegner fliehen, ziehen sie sich wahrscheinlich nur zurück um sich neu zu gruppieren.
33. Wenn die Gegner fliehen und die Gegner Zwerge sind, dann haben sie wahrscheinlich gewonnen und du hast es nur noch nicht mitgekriegt.
34. Der einfachste Weg in die Stellung des Gegners ist immer vermient.
35. Der einfachste Weg in die Stellung von Gnomen ist nie vermient, dafür aber die Stellung selbst.
36. Wenn der Gnom über eine seiner Erfindungen sagt "Das funktioniert schon, keine Sorge", werf das Ding sicherheitshalber Richtung Feind.
37. Wenn der Gnom über sich selbst sagt "Meine Erfindungen funktioniere immer, keine Sorge", werf ihn sicherheitshalber Richtung Feind.
38. Wenn beide Parteien der Meinung sind, dass sie den Krieg verlieren werden, haben sie beide Recht.
39. Auch wenn sie es behaupten, es gibt nicht soetwas wie einen "Zwergischen Geheimdienst". Die Zwerge meinen damit lediglich Krieger die vorstürmen ohne laut zu brüllen.
40. Wenn Zwerge von einem "Zwergenkatapult" reden, dann meinen sie nichts was Steine verschiesst.
41. Steh im Kampf niemals vor einem Dampfpanzer. Oder neben ihm. Oder hinter ihm. Weißt du was.... such dir einfach einen Berg und versteck dich unter ihm.
42. Ja, die Rüstungen von weiblichen Nachtelfen sehen WIRKLICH so aus. Und jetzt hör gefälligst auf zu starren.
43. Wenn der Kompanie-Gnom sagt "Wir müssen den Belagerungsring sprengen", geh einfach mal davon aus das er das nicht als Metapher meint.
44. Egal für wie lustig du es hälst, frag niemals einen Zwergen-Versorgungsoffizier ob er einen "Kurzen" für dich hat.
45. Wenn du zu wenig Heiler, zu wenig arkane Feuerunterstützung, zu wenig Zeit für einen guten Plan und zu viele Gegner hast........ dann bist du wahrscheinlich gerade in einem ganz normalen Gefecht.
46. In einem Gefecht geht es darum, den Gegner möglichst schnell zu besiegen. Alles andere ist Dekoration.
47. "Alles andere" in Regel 46 meint ein-, aber nicht ausschließlich: Fairness, moralische Vertretbarkeit, das Befolgen von Befehlen, Verzicht auf den Einsatz von Massenvernichtungsgnomen, sowie das Überleben von vorgesetzten Offizieren.
48. Folgende Dinge können dich in einem Gefecht umbringen: Befehle befolgen, Befehle verweigern, angreifen, verteidigen, vorstürmen, fliehen, den Nachtelf auf seine Ohren ansprechen, den Zwerg auf seinen Bart ansprechen, den Gnom ansprechen, zu viel tun, zu wenig tun, gar nichts tun

Ergänzungen für Gnome und Soldaten welche sich in einem vergleichbaren psychologischen Zustand befinden


Hinweise:
Dieser Anhang an das Soldatenhandbuch wurde in Reaktion auf die vermehrt zugesandten An-/ und Nachfragen gnomischer Kameraden erstellt. Sobald wir die hierdurch entstandenen Schäden beseitigt haben, wird eine aktualisierte Form des Handbuchs auf Wunsch zugesandt.
Die Redaktion des kleinen Soldatenhandbuchs bearbeitet auch gerne weitere und persönliche Nachfragen, aus Budgetgründen bittet sie jedoch davon abzusehen, die Anfragen weiterhin direkt in die Barracke der Redaktion zu befördern.
Durch´s Fenster.
Nachts.
Per Panzerfaust.

1. Es ist nicht gestattet einen vorgesetzten Offizier durch Zünden einer Bombe in Kopfnähe zu wecken.
2. Die korrekte Bezeichnung für einen Soldaten oberhalb des Ranges des Marschalls ist "Feldmarschall", nicht "Der Kerl mit dem albernen Helm".
3. Es ist nicht gestattet exakte Zeichungen von vorgesetzten Offizieren "zufällig auf dem Schlachtfeld liegen zu lassen".
4. Es ist nicht gestattet Name, Einsatzort und persönliche Ängste des Offiziers auf der Hinterseite besagter Zeichnung zu hinterlassen.
5. Zu versuchen sich in dem Bart eines Zwerges zu verstecken ist weder unter strategischen, noch unter gesundheitlichen Gesichtspunkten eine gute Idee.
6. Die korrekte Antwort auf einen rechtmässigen Befehl ist nicht " Warum?".
7. "Ich hielt es für eine gute Idee" ist keine ratsame Antwort. UNABHÄNGIG von dem vorhergenden Teil des Gesprächs.
8. Paladine können zwar durch Handauflegen heilen, aber dieses Angebot gilt in speziellen Fällen nur für Körperbereiche oberhalb der Gürtellinie.
9. Mechanische Eichhörnchen sind nicht befugt das Kommando zu übernehmen.
10. Die korrekte Weise sich bei einer Besprechung zu melden ist "Gefreiter meldet sich wie befeohlen" und nicht "IHR KÖNNT MIR NICHTS BEWEISEN!".
11. Wahnsinniges Kichern ist bei offziellen Anlässen möglichst zu unterlassen.
12. Trotz frappierender Ähnlichkeit handelt es sich bei den Augen von Nachtelfen nicht um Glühbirnen, demzufolge ist davon abzusehen zu versuchen sie herauszuschrauben.
13. Du bist nicht das Maskotchen der psychologischen Kriegsführung.
14. Kein vorgesetzter Offizier möchte wissen, was du mit 2 Kisten Sprengpulver, einen pinken Hut und eine Gummiente anstellen kannst und warum du diese Dinge unter deinem Feldbett aufbewahrst.
15. Es gibt kein standartisiertes Verfahren um diese drei Dinge beim Versorgungsoffizier anzufordern.
16. Es ist nicht gestattet vorgesetzten Offizieren mit dunkler Magie zu drohen.
17. Es ist nicht gestattet vorgesetzte Offiziere, welche bezweiflen das du dunkle Magie beherscht, um eine Haarprobe und etwas Blut zu bitten.
18. Bannkreise aus Hühnerblut funktionieren nicht gegen Offiziere.
19. Selbstschussanlagen funktionieren gegen Offiziere, von ihrem Einsatz wird jedoch abgeraten.
20. Man kann seinen Offizier nicht bei der Horde gegen "2 Barren Arkanit" eintauschen.
21. Auch nicht gegen einen Barren.
22. Auch nicht gegen "Ein bisschen Sprengstoff, muss wirklich nicht viel sein".
23. "Den Rasen sprengen" ist kein militärischer Befehl und die "Verbrannten Lande" sind kein Beispiel für das erfolgreiche Anwenden des selbigen.
24. Dampfpanzer können sich nicht in riesige Kampfroboter verwandeln.
25. Wenn es dich dazu bringt, länger als 12 Sekunden zu kichern, ist es wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Idee.
26. Maßvolles anwenden von Gewalt meint nicht, dass du nach der Explosion den Kraterradius ausmessen sollst.
27. Der Befehl einen "Warnschuss" abzugeben beinhaltet nicht folgende Dinge:
Taktische Luftschläge,
200-Kilo Bomben,
Das Entvölkern eines Landstriches über 10 km²,
Etwas das du mit 2 Kisten Sprengpulver, einem pinken Hut und einer Gummienten anstellen kannst
28. Die Schlachtpläne eines vorgesetzten Offizier sollten nicht mit "Das erinnert mich an das, was wir damals in Gnomeregan versucht haben." kommentiert werden.
29. Gnome sind nicht die "überlegene Rasse, bestimmt die Welt zu beherschen".
30. Wenn ihr es seid, warum habt ihr dann eure eigene Stadt kontaminiert ?
31. Geheimer Plan ? In wie fern kann das Auslöschen von 80 Prozent eurer Bevölkerung Teil eines geheimen Plans sein ?
32. ...... das.. das....... das macht erstaunlicherweise Sinn, ja...... und was haben die Enten damit zu tun ?
33. mhh....... natürlich, verstehe. Was ? ja ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich das Gerät-das-Worte-hören-und-aufschreiben-kann-und-das-garantiert-nicht-explodiert ausgeschaltet habe, warum ?
34. Oh. _

Ach und das war letztens in ner Gruppe:
Ich (Schamane)[Gilde]: Hey kann mir villeicht einer, bei ner 5 Mann Gruppen Quest helfen ?
Helfer 1[Gilde]: Jo komme. 
Helfer 2[Gilde]: Kein problem.
Helfer 3[Gilde]: Wo denn ?
Helfer 4[Gilde]: steh schon neben dir.
Erst jetzt habe ich nachgeguckt was ich überhaupt an Klassen dabei hatte...
Ich[Gruppe]: Ok, wer tankt denn ?
H1(Paladin)[Gruppe]: Ich, will
H2(Paladin)[Gruppe]: Ich, auch
H3(Paladin)[Gruppe]: Ich bin aber besser geskillt
H4(Paladin)[Gruppe]: Ich hab die gleiche Skillung wie du (H3).
Ich[Gruppe]: Dann Tankt halt beide (H3,H4).
H3[Gruppe]: ok.
H4[Gruppe]: ok.

Ich[Gruppe]: Und wer Heilt ?
H1[Gruppe]: Ich hab Heilerquip dabei, ich Heile.
H2[Gruppe]: Ich habe auch Heilungsequipment dabei.
H3[Gruppe]: Ha, wenn 2 sich streiten freut sich der dritte, ich heile !
H4[Gruppe]: Ne, du Tankst doch schon also bin ich wohl der Heiler.
Ich[Gruppe]: Ihr Tankt beide schon auserdem habt ihr gesagt das ihr Tankskillung habt.
H3[Gruppe]: Oh ja, sry.
H4[Gruppe]: Stimmt, ganz vergessen.
Ich[Gruppe]: Ok, dann heilt ihr ebend beide (H1,H2) ok ?
H1[Gruppe]: Klar.
H2[Gruppe]: Na gut.

Es ging los, wir kamen, sahen, und starben... und das ganz schnell.

Ich[Gruppe]: Was war das ?
H1[Gruppe]: Ka
H2[Gruppe]: weis auch net
H3[Gruppe]:Hm ich bin zu schnell gestorben, wo war denn die Heilung ?
H4[Gruppe]: Ja, genau bei mir wars auch so, wo war sie denn ?
H1[Gruppe]: Ja was können wir denn dabei machen, wenn ihr so schnell verreckt das wir euch nichtmal Heilen können?
H2[Gruppe]: Genau.
Ich[Gruppe]: Stop mal alle, Jungs wie ist der Name eurer Skillung ?

Alle4[Gruppe]: Vergeltung...


----------



## Garamoth (15. Oktober 2007)

Vll steht er hier schon irgendwo falls ja tut mir leid dann hab ich ihn überlesen ^^ 

Kommt ein Allianzkommandeur die Straße entlang und sieht nen Tauren im Gebüsch.
Darauf hin ruft er 20 seiner besten Männer und schickt sie zum Tauren um ihn zu erledigen.
Nach ner halben Stunde kommt einer schwer verletzt zurück und meint:"Es war ne Falle es waren 2 Tauren"... 

^^ ich find den witzig


----------



## Fujiwe (15. Oktober 2007)

Anonymius schrieb:


> Der is auch cool!^^ :
> 
> Ein Ork und ein Goblin spielten im Hain,
> da kam der Wildgreif und der Ork war allein!
> ...




Oh oh....da zitiert einer nen Anekdotentext einer alten Version des Wildgreifs einer Karte aus dem TCG Magic: The Gathering.
Finde ich nicht in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum einen wollte ich sagen:
Auch wenn die allermeisten Witze URALT sind, sind sie noch witzig.....aber es gibt so viele die die scheinbar noch nicht kennen.

Sagt mal was macht ihr in diesem Forum....würdet ihr die offiziellen Foren von WoW besuchen würdet ihr all das schon kennen.



Zum Threadersteller

Weiter so....finde ich eine gute Idee von einer eigenständigen Sammlung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (15. Oktober 2007)

Chakor schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen Palas?
> Sind die so schlecht, oder das genaue Gegenteil?
> 
> Ich denke, die sind total Imba.
> ...


Sie eignen sich nur am besten für Witze. Mach dir nix draus. Diejenigen, über die am meisten gespottet wird, sind meist dann doch die beliebtesten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (15. Oktober 2007)

Achereto schrieb:


> Sie eignen sich nur am besten für Witze. Mach dir nix draus. Diejenigen, über die am meisten gespottet wird, sind meist dann doch die beliebtesten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cO Ollowayne du auch hier im Forum? 
Ich bins Zerex^^ falls du dich noch erinnerst^^ was ein zufall.... 
(sorry... back 2 topic)


----------



## Pandemonios (15. Oktober 2007)

Was haben ein Pala und ne schwangere Frau gemeinsam?
Ein Problem wenn die Blase platzt!


----------



## Shortz (15. Oktober 2007)

Lupaka schrieb:


> hier's n schlechter Horde witz:
> 
> kommt ne Orc mit nem Papagai auf der schulter in die taverne. fragt der Barkeeper:" oh der is aba schön... wo haste den denn her?" "ach die gibts in Durotar... laufen da überall rum" antwortet der Papagai.
> 
> ^^



An dieser Stelle möchte ich zwei Dinge bemerken:
1. Der kam schon mindestens 3 mal vor.
2. Den erzählt ein menschlicher Charakter gelegentlich bei der "/witz"-Emote.


----------



## Shadolock (15. Oktober 2007)

Gnom-bonbon sind klein und rund, mit einem haps sind die im mund.
Und gnom für gnom, so macht es sinn, ist ne extra portion ehre drin. 

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   einer der besseren find ich

greetz


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Oktober 2007)

Shortz schrieb:


> Und wenn Schurken von Tanken reden, sprechen sie von Autos und wenn sie von Heilen reden, meinen sie Verbände!
> Jetzt mal an alle: Lasst doch mal die armen Palas in Ruhe nur weil sie die einzige Klasse sind, die keinen vernünftigen Damage-Baum hat!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen Cheese zum Whine? Du wirst wohl kapieren, das hier pure Ironie vorliegt...sollte zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shadolock schrieb:


> Gnom-bonbon sind klein und rund, mit einem haps sind die im mund.
> Und gnom für gnom, so macht es sinn, ist ne extra portion ehre drin.
> 
> lol
> ...



Rofl der ist geil.


----------



## Baradakas (15. Oktober 2007)

Hier is noch einer.


Liegt ein Pala tot im Wald.  Todesursache: Blasenschwäche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R3PO (15. Oktober 2007)

man ihr seid so lustig wie ne darmkrebsdiagnose
beledigt bitte keine palas ,das ist die beste klasse^^


----------



## Safedisk2 (15. Oktober 2007)

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"


----------



## Luzîfer323 (15. Oktober 2007)

R3PO schrieb:


> man ihr seid so lustig wie ne darmkrebsdiagnose
> beledigt bitte keine palas ,das ist die beste klasse^^


Hahaha, brüller echt das war der beste Witz bisher.


----------



## Aylaiun (15. Oktober 2007)

Dazu is zu sagen:

Sitzen 4 Helden im Dämmerwald an einem Lagerfeuer.
Sagt der erste: "Leute, ich kann nicht heilen..."
der zweite: "Mach dir nix draus, ich bin echt schlecht im tanken..."
der dritte: " Versetzt euch mal in meine Lage, absolut kein Dmg mach ich..."
steht der vierte auf und motzt: "Ach Leute, dass wir alle Paladine sind haben wir gestern schon festgestellt!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalknight vom Killer Jaeden (15. Oktober 2007)

Weiß garnicht wo nich anfangen soll:

Kommt ein Taure in die Bar, fragt der Barkeeper:" Ey was machst'n so'n langes Gesicht ? "

(_Mega funny_)

(_Der wird besser_) :
Kommt ein Gnom in das Gasthaus in Goldhain. Er sieht eine Gruppe von Menschen die auf einen düster dreinguckenden Tauren schnell und begierig dreinreden. Fragt der Gnom: " Was macht ihr da ? ", darauf antwortet der Barkeeper: " Derjenige der den Tauren zum lachen bringt bekommt von mir 100 Goldstücke - willst du es versuchen ? ". Der Gnom überlegt kurz bevor er laut " Na klar " schreit und geht zu dem Tauren, flüstert ihm etwas in's Ohr worauf der Taure nicht mehr aufhören kann zu lachen - so doll, dass er zu weinen beginnt. Der Barkeeper wird kreidebleich und schaut den Gnom verwirrt an. " Ok, wenn du es jetzt schaffstden Tauren zum Weinen zu bringen, dann geb ich dir 500 Goldstücke ! " Der Gnom überlegt wieder kurz und stimmt dann wieder zu. Er weist den Tauren nach draußen.
Einige Zeit später kommt der Gnom mit einem eimerweinenden Tauren im Schlepptau wieder in die Bar. Darauf fragt der Barkeeper verdutzt: " Ok und wie hast du das jetzt geschafft ihn zuerst zum Lachen und danach zum Weinen zu bringen ? " - " Naja ich hab ihm zuerst erzählt, dass mein Schwanz größer ist als seiner und dann sind wir nach draußen und haben Schwanzvergleich gemacht ! "

Die letzten Worte eines Palas: " Den schaff ich alleine "
Die letzten Worte eines Gnomes: " Den Strom hab ich schon abgeschaltet "
Die letzten Worte eines Schurken: " BÄM 2k BÄM 2k BÄM 2k BÄM 2k ... "
Die letzten Worte eines Jägerlehrers: " Alle Pfeilen zu mir ! "

Kommt ein Taure in eine Taverne mit lauter Gnomen.
Geht zum Wirt: "Was ist denn hier los? Ist der Kicker kaputt??

Kommt ein Taure in einen Alli Druidenladen.
Fragt der Taure: Haben Sie Waffen?
Dudu: Nein
Taure: Keine Schwerter?
Dudu: Nein
Taure: Aber Schusswaffen?
Dudu: Nein!
Taure: Oder wenigstens nen soliden Knüppel
Dudu: Auch nicht!
Taure verwirrt: Das ist doch ein Waffengeschäft?!
Dudu: Natürlich
Der Taure aufbrausend:
-Sagen Sie mal Sie Druidenaffe. Haben Sie was gegen Taure?
Der Dudu mit breitem lächeln:
-Natürlich: Schwerter, Schusswaffen, Dolche, Faustwaffen, Wurfwaffen und die besten Knüppel weit und breit...

Treffen sich ein Priester und ein Paldin.
Sagt der Paladin:
-Ich kann tanken, heilen & Schadenmachen, und was kannst du?

Darauf der Priester:
-Ich kann dich rezzen wenn du fertig bist !


----------



## Chappy (15. Oktober 2007)

Gehen 2 Zwerge in goldhain ins Gasthaus,sagen die zwerge 2 halbe.
Sagt der wirt , das sehe ich was wollt ihr trinken.


----------



## Shadolock (15. Oktober 2007)

Naja nicht wirklich ein richtiger Witz aber:

Slaby endboss down, die ganze gruppe unter 4% HP bis auf einen Zwergen Hunter , 100%HP 100% Mana, als der Boss umfällt und alle mit dem reggen beschäftigt sind läuft der Jäger schnurstrachs auf den gefallenen Boss zu und beginnt zugleich zum looten. Es droppen das dmg zauberschwert und die stoff schultern alles für stoffies. 
Der Gruppenleader sichtlich erschüttert schreibt voller zorn im Gruppenchat:
A: Sag mal Hunter, hast du eigentlich Schaden beim boss gemacht???? Und wieso gehst du als 1 Looten wenn du nichts gemacht hast?
H: 
A: Sag mal hörst du mir nicht zu du "($/("/$(("%&%/("&$&"/§/( ?? Was soll das eigentlich dann hätten wir dich auch nicht mitnehmen brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenn du nichts sagst und nicht viel dmg machst -.-
H: 
A: Naja egal ich hab mein Schwert und meine Schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , thx 4 grp

----alle machen gier auf das Schwert und die Schulter, außer Hunter und Hexer----
----Hexer macht auf beide Sachen bedarf------------

Als der Rest schon mit dem Ruhestein weggeportet war und schon die Gruppe verlassen haben, bleiben nur noch der Hexer und der Hunter in der Gruppe übrig.

Der Hexer voller zorn schreibt im gruppenchat: 
A: Mach mal weiter, ich will meine Sachen und dann weiter, was brauchst du so lange??? O mann du bist so ein noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sag doch mal was du hast fast die ganze Instanz nichts gesprochen???
H:s
A: Was???
H: Haija kung
A: Hä?????????

Hunter macht need auf beide Hexer Sachen und gewinnt, einmal mit 99 und einmal mit 100. Und haut ab ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzig dumme , der Hexer war ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Oktober 2007)

Safedisk2 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
> sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
> dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
> auf der Party auf der ich war:
> ...





Mal ne Frage wie oft soll der denn noch gepostet werden genau so wie zig andere witze hier die waren beim ersten mal lustig ,,,danach leider net mehr^^


----------



## Fallin Angel (15. Oktober 2007)

hier der.

kommt nen gnom die treppe rauf..... 


Muhahahaha xD


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2007)

> ZITAT(Safedisk2 @ 15.10.2007, 17:47) *
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
> sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
> ...





Dracun schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie oft soll der denn noch gepostet werden genau so wie zig andere witze hier die waren beim ersten mal lustig ,,,danach leider net mehr^^



Mindestens noch einmal mehr.

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"


----------



## Dunham (15. Oktober 2007)

witz komm raus du bist umzingelt...geht nicht tür klemmt


----------



## Azurielon (15. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mindestens noch einmal mehr.
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
> sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
> ...




Bemüht euch doch mal um ne Vortsetzung des ganzen.
Denn die würde ich dann gerne mal hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mindestens noch einmal mehr.



Jung du bist es, du bist der King der Comedy, ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen ..ach nee halt der Witz war schon vor Wochen mal lustig......sry verkackt...lass dir mal wat eigenes einfallen .......du Comedywürstchen der Nation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhavn (15. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mindestens noch einmal mehr.



-> Das fand ich ehrlich gesagt lustiger als so manchen Witz hier...


----------



## Acturus (15. Oktober 2007)

Heute so passiert:

P=Priester
I= Ich 

*Mitten in nem Mob über Party*
P:"Sagmal hast du ne politsche Meinung ? Seh grad Nachrichten"
I:"Heil Ten ! Heil !"
P:"Boar du bist nen Nazi ?"

Achjaaaa die wahren Komödien schreibt das Leben


----------



## Typin (16. Oktober 2007)

eine Armee der Allianz duchkämmt das Brachland
es sind 10.000 Allianz´ler an der Zahl
dann sehen sie einen Schamanen der Hordenseite auf einem hügel sie beobachten

Großmarschall: 2.500 Männer auf ihn!

also rennen 2.500 Männer auf den Schamanen zu, welcher hinter dem berg verschwindet,
die allianz´ler hinterher

5 minuten später kommt der schamane alleine wieder rauf...

Großmarschall: "oO? - weitere 2.500 Männer auf ihn!"

also rennen wieder mal 2.500 Männer auf den Schamanen zu, welcher wieder hinter dem
hügel verschwindet und die allianz´ler hinterher

5 minuten später kommt der schamane wieder alleine rauf..

Großmarschall:" jetz reichts - ALLE RESTLICHEN MÄNNER: AUF IHN!"

und wieder rennen die männer auf den schamanen, der schamane hinter den hügel.
und die männer hinterher

10 minuten später kommt ein einzelner allianz´ler, stark blutend auf den hügel
und meint:
"Es war ein Hinterhalt! die waren zu 2t !"

___________________________________

ka ob der schon gepostet wurde ^^


----------



## kolesh (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja, wurde schon gepostet.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2007)

Hier ein kleiner Rheim, von einem Palalein:

Der Pala der ist schadenlos,
was macht er ohne schaden bloß?
Er wirft sein imba Schildchen an,
und portet sich,
wohin er nur kann.

@Typin: Ich hab ihn noch nich gelesen, daher: lol- DISKRIMINIERUNG! DIe Ally is nich so schlecht. Ey, gestern hab ich auf ally Seite (gut, spiele ich nur) gewonnen! Ja, und wir waren sogar mit nur 8 Leuten gegen 15 Hordler in der Unterzahl! Und nein, die waren nich alle afk!^^


----------



## Keulerov (16. Oktober 2007)

Kommt eine Untoter an die Bar und bestellt " Bitte ein Bier und einen Lappen ".


----------



## Naaris (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist einem Jäger IG wirklich passiert:

Schurke zum Jäger: "Ey krass, du hast ja zwei Pets!"
Druide: "M0wl"


----------



## Lokatran (16. Oktober 2007)

o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...




Das is der absolut geilste Witz den ich bisher hir gelesen hab muß nen geistesblitz sondergleichen gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerranhara (16. Oktober 2007)

hab auch was.

Sagt der Pala zum Jäger:
"Wieso hast du denn 2 Pets?"

Sagt der Druide zum Pala:
"Schnauze!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(bin Druide und Jäger^^)


----------



## Szyslak (16. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein Witz der erst 1 oder 2 mal wiedrholt wurde und nich 70 mal -.-
Mein persönlicher Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Patroullieren zwei Wachen, ein älterer und ein junger Mann, durch das Zwergenviertel von Stormwind. Als die beiden an der Taverne vorbeigehen, kommt aus der Taverne eine Gruppe Zwerge. Alle sind sturzbetrunken, lallen lauthals Lieder heraus, schwingen rücksichtslos mit ihren Äxten und beginnen zu randalieren. 

Die jüngere Wache sagt: 
"Diese Zwerge haben aber auch keinen Respekt. Geht das immer so zu?"

"Das ist noch gar nichts" erwidert der Ältere: "Warte noch 2 Stunden 
dann kommen die Männer von denen raus."_


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2007)

Metalknight schrieb:


> Treffen sich ein Priester und ein Paldin.
> Sagt der Paladin:
> -Ich kann tanken, heilen & Schadenmachen, und was kannst du?
> 
> ...




Rofl. Der ist ja geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber viele Witze werden hier ja einfach wiederhohlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowraider (16. Oktober 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*grinst* Ich konnte mir damals immer

11 Krieger 88 INT 0 Plan 

anhörn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?
> Man wäscht Ihn.
> ...



Autsch, der letzte war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (16. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Rofl. Der ist ja geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja irgentwann kennt man alle, nä solange es keine neuen Rassen giebt oder neue Klassen, villeicht auch neue Gebiete, solange wird es wenig neue witze geben, also  meckert net so müsst ihr wenigstens net alle Seiten durchlesen.


----------



## Murd (16. Oktober 2007)

Ein Taure und ein gnom sitzen nebeneinander und angeln.
Gnom: "Schau mal was ich kann!" 
Der gnom hält seinen schwanz ins wasser und sagt: "das wasser ist exakt 17,5° warm."
Daraufhin bindet der taure den gnom an seinen schwanz, hält ihn ins wasser und sagt: "und genau 2,28 meter tief!"


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2007)

Murd schrieb:


> Ein Taure und ein gnom sitzen nebeneinander und angeln.
> Gnom: "Schau mal was ich kann!"
> Der gnom hält seinen schwanz ins wasser und sagt: "das wasser ist exakt 17,5° warm."
> Daraufhin bindet der taure den gnom an seinen schwanz, hält ihn ins wasser und sagt: "und genau 2,28 meter tief!"



Alt aber gut.


----------



## Chrissian (16. Oktober 2007)

> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



also den find ich ja mal mies,liegt aber wohl daran dass ich den net kapier xD
kann mir den jemand erklären?ich checks nit^^


----------



## MarsupilamYH (16. Oktober 2007)

Die Orks wollen ihn einfach hauen und da der plan, den gnom zu hauen wenn der die falschen kippen anbietet nicht klappt, haut der ork einfach wegen seiner alten begründung drauff.^^




Von GBO:
NickA:Ey es gibt echt so freaks die sylvester statt echt zu feiern in if raketen benutzt haben-.-
NickB:Ähh... un woher weisst du das?
NickA:FUCK!


----------



## Chrissian (16. Oktober 2007)

> Die Orks wollen ihn einfach hauen und da der plan, den gnom zu hauen wenn der die falschen kippen anbietet nicht klappt, haut der ork einfach wegen seiner alten begründung drauff.^^



achso jetzt kapier ich den,aber find den irgendwie trotzdem nicht lustig.orcs sind halt so primitiv,hauptsache druff da^^ (will hier nicht klugscheissern xD)


----------



## Serenti (17. Oktober 2007)

Das ist eben ein Witz über den man nicht zuviel nachdenken darf^^ und der ist auch witziger wenn man ihn erzählt
wie z.B.: Sitzen 2 U-Boote im Keller, kommt ein Erdbeben die Treppe runter und sagt "morgen ist Weihnachten" darauf das eine U-Boot "egal wir machen nen Zaun drum" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry das war jetzt kein wow-Witz aber ich dachte ich ändere das jetzt nicht extra ab, war ja auch nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Serenti schrieb:


> Das ist eben ein Witz über den man nicht zuviel nachdenken darf^^ und der ist auch witziger wenn man ihn erzählt
> wie z.B.: Sitzen 2 U-Boote im Keller, kommt ein Erdbeben die Treppe runter und sagt "morgen ist Weihnachten" darauf das eine U-Boot "egal wir machen nen Zaun drum"
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahahhahahaha ich schmeiss mich weg!

DAS WAR IRONISCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arulia (17. Oktober 2007)

laufen 2 orcs über die straße sagt der eine zum anderen ey, lass mich auch mal in die mitte


----------



## Glorus (18. Oktober 2007)

kommt n gnom mit nem frosch auf dem kopf in ne bar...
fragt der barkeeper: "was is dir denn passiert?"
"ja bin in einen gnom getreten"


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Glorus schrieb:


> kommt n gnom mit nem frosch auf dem kopf in ne bar...
> fragt der barkeeper: "was is dir denn passiert?"
> "ja bin in einen gnom getreten"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scidi (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie merkt man sich am besten 11880?

11 Hordler 88 Allis 0 Chance... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liegt ein Hordler Tot im Keller war der Pala schneller. Liegt ein Hordler tot daneben hat der pala 5 Kolegen


----------



## Dogar (18. Oktober 2007)

scidi schrieb:


> Wie merkt man sich am besten 11880?
> 
> 11 Hordler 88 Allis 0 Chance...
> 
> ...



Woha der erste ist ja nicht schon auf der Seite ...

Den 2. kennen wir auch schon auswendig ...

SO:

Wieviele Nachtelfen braucht man um eine Kuh zu töten ? 

12

10 Um die Kuh festzuhalten und 2 um der Kuh das Gras wegzufressen


----------



## Dunham (18. Oktober 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Wieviele Nachtelfen braucht man um eine Kuh zu töten ?
> 
> 12
> 
> 10 Um die Kuh festzuhalten und 2 um der Kuh das Gras wegzufressen



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustBlaz3 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir jetzt net alle durchgeguckt aber denke mal der war noch nicht all zu oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sitzen 2 Elfen auf nem Baum...
Kommt ein Dutzend Horde vorbei...
Sagt der eine zum Anderen:" Hey, du bist elf , ich bin elf , zusammen sind wir 22...Die machen wir platt !!


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

treffen sich ein orc und ein taure auf dem vieh-markt. 

sagt der orc: "he, jetzt habe ich grad bei einer tombola eine ziege gewonnen!"
darauf der taure: "echt? ist ja super, aber wo willst den dann leben lassen, du hast ja gar keinen stall??"
der orc wieder: och kein problem, die wird in meinem schlafzimmer leben!"
"was?" fragt der taure..."das kannst doch nicht machen, das stinkt doch!!"
"ach, das ist kein problem, spätestens in einer woche hat sich auch die ziege daran gewöhnt!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (18. Oktober 2007)

xD


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Oktober 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> treffen sich ein orc und ein taure auf dem vieh-markt.
> 
> sagt der orc: "he, jetzt habe ich grad bei einer tombola eine ziege gewonnen!"
> darauf der taure: "echt? ist ja super, aber wo willst den dann leben lassen, du hast ja gar keinen stall??"
> ...



OMg. Der ist ja geil....XD


----------



## Fallin Angel (18. Oktober 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AHAHAHAHAHA ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG WIE GEIL MUHAHAHA xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Oktober 2007)

Jup, der Witz von Ambushador is genial xDDD


----------



## Supervegeta (18. Oktober 2007)

Der von Ambushador ist echt Hammer XD LOOOOOL


----------



## Listrius (22. Oktober 2007)

Bjorrghh schrieb:


> wie beschwört man einen ally? man pullt bei 20% hp 5 mobs




/signed


----------



## Szyslak (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube das gabs hier noch nicht.. maybe im Hexerforum, ist aber ziemlich witzig..!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Du hast dich also entschieden einen Hexer anzufangen, naaa toll noch einer. 
Gut, es gehört nicht viel dazu einen Hexer zu erstellen und irgendwie auf 70 zu bringen. 
Aber es gehört einiges dazu einen Wahren Hexer zu spielen! 

Hier einmal was es zu beachten gilt: (Noch recht kurz die Liste, also bitte fortsetzen wenn ihr den Mumm dazu habt) 

Ein Hexer nimmt seinem Opfer die Seele, ein Wahrer Hexer nimmt die Seele seines Opfers, dessen Vorfahren, dessen Nachfahren, dessen Nachbarn, dessen Freunden und seinem Haustier. Und das alles mit dem selben Spruch. 

Ein Hexer bekommt sein erstes Pferd geschenkt, ein Wahrer Hexer sucht sich einen Paladin schmeißt ihn vom Pferd, zündet beide an, und reitet dann mit neuem Pferd davon. Manche reiten auch auf dem Paladin davon. 

Wahre Hexenmeister zünden Murlocs an wenn sie welche finden, auch die von Mitspielern, aus Prinzip. 

Wahre Hexenmeister achten darauf das ihre Opfer rückstandsfrei verbrennen, der Umwelt zu liebe. 

Wenn der Wahre Hexenmeister allein und gelangweilt ist, zündet er sich selbst an. 

Sobald Spielerhäuser in WoW eingeführt werden, wird der Wahre Hexer sie anzünden. 

Hexenmeister bannen gerne Wasserelementare von Magiern, Wahre Hexer bitten den Druiden in Baumgestalt zu gehen wegen der Heilung, und bannen ihn dann. 

Ein Wahrer Hexer hat noch nie einen Tropfen Wasser getrunken. 

Ein Wahrer Hexenmeister lässt sich vom Magier zwei Stack Wasser geben, und reicht sie dem Priester weiter. 

Einen NERF HEXER Thread wird der normale Hexer mit einem L2P beantworten. Der Wahre Hexer gibt dem Thread Ersteller eine ausführliche Anleitung an die Hand wie man einen Hexer töten kann, und wird einige Wochen später nochmals fragen ob der Ersteller immer noch Hilfe benötigt. 

Der Wahre Hexer fragt nie wie er zu spielen hat, Naturkatastrophen fragen auch nicht wie man Millionen Menschenleben auslöscht. 

Der Wahre Hexer ist vielleicht total „verskillt“ und hat miese Items, sieht aber in jedem Kampf verdammt gut aus. 

Der Hexer benutzt sämtliche Buttonleisten die ihm WoW zur Verfügung stellt. Der Wahre Hexer hat nur zwei Knöpft: „TÖTEN“ und „LANGSAM TÖTEN“ 

Der Wahre Hexer kann einen Gegner verbannen, gleichzeitig einen zweiten verführen, einen dritten fearen, einen fünften zudotten, einen sechsten tanken, einen siebten mit Mathehausaufgaben verwirren, einen achten beleidigen bis er weint, einen neunten komplett aus dem Spiel entfernen, einen zehnten überzeugen für ihn zu kämpfen, und während er das tut ist er in zwölf verschiedenen Foren aktiv, sieht fern und telefoniert mit der Schwiegermutter. 

Hexenmeister posten gerne NERF HEXER Thread mit ihrem Twink. Wahre Hexer prügeln ihren Twink erst auf Level 70 bevor sie posten. 

Wahre Hexenmeister machen sich nicht über Magier lustig. Ach Quatsch, natürlich machen sie das! 

Hexenmeister würfeln Schattenpriester die Damageitems weg, Wahre Hexenmeister würfeln Heiligpriestern auch die Heilitems weg. 

Wahre Hexenmeister beginnen ein Duell mit 20 mal Aderlass, um ausgeglichene Verhältnisse zu schaffen. 

Wenn ein Wahrer Hexenmeister ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht naß, er wird Chuck Norris. 

Der Wahre Hexer schreibt keine Tickets, er portet sich statt dessen einen GM her. 

Der Wahre Hexer ist ein CM. (Dieser Satz steht hier nur weil ich auf ein handsigniertes Perplexeralbum hoffe) 


Der Wahre Hexenmeister würde nie behaupten IMBA zu sein, das überläßt er seinen niederen Untergebenen. 

Der Wahre Hexer hat den Nacktmodus seiner Sukkubus freigespielt. 

Der durchschnittliche Hexer würde gerne seine Dämonen umbenennen, der wahre Hexer kennt die Namen all seiner Dämonen und kann sie sogar Fehlerfrei schreiben und aussprechen. 

Der Wahre Hexer kann mit wenigen Sprüchen einen ganzen Raid vernichten, manchmal sogar einen anderen als den eigenen Raid. 

Der Wahre Hexer macht nicht nur Schattenschaden und Feuerschaden sondern auch Vanille und Erdbeer. _


----------



## kolesh (23. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Witz der erst 1 oder 2 mal wiedrholt wurde und nich 70 mal -.-
> Mein persönlicher Favorit
> 
> 
> ...



Kann das sein, dass der irgendwie von Terry Pratchett ist? ^^


----------



## Blechdosenritter (23. Oktober 2007)

boahr wie geil is denn das mim HEXER?!!!
ich mach gleich meinen hexer weiter is ja schon auf 34 ^^


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (23. Oktober 2007)

Fallin schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHA ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG WIE GEIL MUHAHAHA xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...






WeRkO schrieb:


> Jup, der Witz von Ambushador is genial xDDD




Tjo den hab ich auf einer der ersten Seiten gepostet....


----------



## Limp (23. Oktober 2007)

Nen nettes Zitat von www.German-Bash.org 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> <Jules> am geilsten war ja noch wie mark die melanie kennen gelernt hat
> <Jules> warn auf so ner party von nem kumpel, meint mark "hey ich frag die ma wo die herkommt, ich find die sieht voll geil aus"
> <Jules> wir dachten halt nur "lol, der nerd kriegt eh keine ab"
> <Jules> geht er zu ihr hin
> ...


----------



## Velshaarh (26. Oktober 2007)

Limp schrieb:


> Nen nettes Zitat von www.German-Bash.org
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is genauso wie wenn einer Geburtstag hat und du ihm "Gezet zum neuen Level" wünscht xD


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2007)

Jeder Topf findet seinen Deckel sag ich dazu mal ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich glaube das gabs hier noch nicht.. maybe im Hexerforum, ist aber ziemlich witzig..!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...




Also den habe ich hier noch nie gelesen...aber die Sprüche sind ja mal geil. xD


----------



## Listrius (26. Oktober 2007)

ich finde die sprüche auch net schlecht 

liegt vllt daran dass ich auch nen hexer hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oda es liegt einfach daran dass ich ein fan von solchem humor bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen finde ich auch chuck norris facts lustig, auch wenn die meisten rumwhinen dass die abgedroschen und lame sind....

aba wie heißt es so schön?"Jedem das seine... und mir das meiste"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (26. Oktober 2007)

mir is auch grade einer eingefallen!^^

treffen sich 2 WoW spieler ingame.. fragt der eine den anderen:"haste lust auf ne instanz?" antwortet der andere:" nee sry muss gleich arbeiten." xDDDD


----------



## TopDog (26. Oktober 2007)

Neulich in IF mir passiert: 

HM: Mach mal Wasser bitte. 
Ich (mit Mage online): Sorry, bin auf Brot geskillt. 
HM: Hm, ok. Dann such ich mir jemanden, der auf Wasser geskillt ist. 

Kurz darauf im Allgemeinen Chat: 
HM: Ist hier ein Mage, der auf Wasser geskillt ist und mir etwas Wasser machen kann?

Ganz IF im Chat am Lachen und ich klag unterm Tisch vor Lachen.


----------



## Tôny (26. Oktober 2007)

Steht ein Gnom in IF vor einem Spiegel und sagt "Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand wer ist der schönste in unserer Stadt"
Sagt der Spiegel "lol ihr habt doch garkeine Stadt"


----------



## Garudan (26. Oktober 2007)

die witze sind zwar witzig, aber zu großen teilen von pinkegnome.de kopiert oder dort abgelesen

genauso wie der thread
@topic

bist du morgens noch nicht munter, wirf nen gnom den blackrock runter

Liegt der alli tot im keller, war der hordler wieder schneller, liegt der hordler tot daneben hat der alli 5 kollegen.

auch kopiert


----------



## 81 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ruft die Taurenmutter zur Tür hinaus:" Kinder kommt zu Tisch euer Essen wird welk!"


----------



## OnlyTifa (26. Oktober 2007)

Was ist klein und klopft von innen an die Scheibe? Ein Gnom in der Mirkowelle!

Was ist ein Gnom mit ner Banane im Hintern? Ein Fruchtzwerg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (26. Oktober 2007)

Der Wahre Hexer fragt nie wie er zu spielen hat, Naturkatastrophen fragen auch nicht wie man Millionen Menschenleben auslöscht.

Wahre Hexenmeister zünden Murlocs an wenn sie welche finden, auch die von Mitspielern, aus Prinzip.

Der Wahre Hexer kann mit wenigen Sprüchen einen ganzen Raid vernichten, manchmal sogar einen anderen als den eigenen Raid.( jo wenn er mobs feart ^^)

Wahre Hexenmeister beginnen ein Duell mit 20 mal Aderlass, um ausgeglichene Verhältnisse zu schaffen. 

das sind meine lieblingssätze
so ich reite jetzt auf meinem Pala mal weiter * umfall vor lachen *

hab noch nen platten:
treffen sich 2 Schurken zum duell.

kenn nurnoch:
wie versteckt sich ein Taure im Apfelbaum?
er lackiert sich die hufe rot.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> kenn nurnoch:
> wie versteckt sich ein Taure im Apfelbaum?
> er lackiert sich die hufe rot.



Und warum sieht man in trotzdem? Wegen seinen blauen Augen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (26. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Und warum sieht man in trotzdem? Wegen seinen blauen Augen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut gekontert


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich ne Gnomen Magierin, eine Menschen-Hexenmeisterin und ein Nachtelfdruide.
Sagt die Gnom Magierin: Also mein Name ist Kleeblatt, weil mir bei meiner Geburt ein Kleeblatt auf dem Kopf gelandet ist.
Sagt die Menschen Hexenmeisterin: Mein Name ist Krischbluete, denn bei meiner Geburt ist eine Kirschbluete auf meinem Kopf gelandet

Der Heildruide steht die ganze Zeit nur daneben und guckt in der gegend rum.
Fordern ihn die beiden anderen heraus: und wie heisst du?

Elfendruide: BAUM


----------



## Nonameno (26. Oktober 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> GM-Ticket sollte aber in English sein da die mom nur Englische GMS zur stelle haben wasser hat die blizz zentrale geraidet^^




grad in nem anderen thread^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. Oktober 2007)

k is zwar ausnem comic aber egal:

A: "hast du was zum essen?"
B: "joa..hier. ----- und wie schmeckts?"
A: "hm, obwohl das hünchen lecker ist, bervorzuge ich deine bärensteaks"
B: "ja die sau hat im letzten moment in die flugform gewechselt!!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfshüter (27. Oktober 2007)

muhahahaha

Laufen 2 sturzbesoffene Zwerge durch den Wald von Elwynn. Sagt der eine

"Mensch Erwin.... dash is doch der Hogger!"

Sagt der 2.

"Neeeee du... wennu dish jetz hinsetzt! Dann kommen wir überhaupt nish mehr heim!"


*rofl* ja der war schlecht xD *versteck*


----------



## Myhordi (27. Oktober 2007)

treffen sich 2 im Wald von Elwynn2 palas kritisch...  der andere macht auch keinen Schaden,


----------



## Aremaron (27. Oktober 2007)

treffen sich 2 Schurken. Beide kritisch.

nen kracher^^


----------



## Schildkröt (27. Oktober 2007)

Wie nennt man ein Orc Mädchen das schneller laufen kann als ihre Brüder?


Jungfrau!


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich glaube das gabs hier noch nicht.. maybe im Hexerforum, ist aber ziemlich witzig..!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


lol die waren super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> k is zwar ausnem comic aber egal:
> 
> A: "hast du was zum essen?"
> B: "joa..hier. ----- und wie schmeckts?"
> ...



Der ist ja geil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyronikes (27. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht ein Pala-Duell aus?


Bumble an und porten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaglewdw (27. Oktober 2007)

also der witz (geschichte) auf seite 6 ganz unten is mit abstand der beste.

echt schlappgelacht beim lesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arr Uk Shallam (27. Oktober 2007)

Was macht weniger Schaden als 1 Pala?



Na, kommt ihr drauf?



*2* palas!


----------



## Ariox (27. Oktober 2007)

Warum kann ein pala keine 77schreiben .....weil er net weis welche 7 zuerst kommt.

Wie kann man stundenlang einen pala beschäftigen....man nimmt ein blatt und schreibt auf beiden seiten bitte wenden und gibt es dene.


----------



## Wildhüter (28. Oktober 2007)

Liegt der Hordler tot im Keller war der Alli wieder schneller... Liegt der Allie tot daneben hat der Hordler 10 Kollegen.

Messer rein, Messer raus .... Horde tot ... Messer rot ...


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

> Liegt der Hordler tot im Keller war der Alli wieder schneller... Liegt der Allie tot daneben hat der Hordler 10 Kollegen.
> 
> Messer rein, Messer raus .... Horde tot ... Messer rot ...



grazzi, zum 2000 und 1ten post diese seichten reims!

ach leute die paar die hier immer wiederholt werden, machen den ganzen fred kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (28. Oktober 2007)

der fred hier weiß aber schon wer wayne ist oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

so was für alle oomkins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *an schwanzfedern zupf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avantasia82 (28. Oktober 2007)

Eine weibliche Spielerin(Mensch Mage) kontaktiert einen Gamemaster wegen Sexueller Belästigung von einem Mitspieler.

Magierin: Ich will mich über einen Mitspieler beschweren, weil er mich sexuell belästigt.
GM: Was macht er denn?
Magierin: Immer wenn wir uns treffen, sei es in SW oder IF, schreibt er mir immer meine Haare duften so schön.
GM: Tut mir leid, aber ich kann daran nichts belästigendes feststellen.
Magier: Er spielt einen Gnom.


----------



## Tpohrl (28. Oktober 2007)

Woran merkt man das man zuviel WoW spielt..,
wenn du deiner Freundin einen Kuss aufbuffst und merkst das du trotzdem die agro hast.


----------



## blew (28. Oktober 2007)

Siehts du einen Ally laufen sollst du dir ein Messer kaufen siehst du ihn dann wieder stich ihn einfach nieder !

Schmeißt die Allys an die Wand Azeroth ist ein Hordler Land !


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2007)

blew schrieb:


> Siehts du einen Ally laufen sollst du dir ein Messer kaufen siehst du ihn dann wieder stich ihn einfach nieder !
> 
> Schmeißt die Allys an die Wand Azeroth ist ein Hordler Land !


Super ideen^^


----------



## Schinji (28. Oktober 2007)

Hm... Ich kenne eig. auch ne Menge.... Mir fallen aber grade nich so viele ein!-.- 

Aber naja... "Geht ein Hordler eine Brücke entlang... Am einen Ende steht ein Ally und am anderen Ende ist der Weg auch frei"^^


----------



## nosmoke (28. Oktober 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ok   als scherz ises ganz witzig aber wenn man das wirklich mal ausprobiert ja   geschichte:

holy pala vs holy pala
ca 3 uhr morgens
vor if 
DUELL
kloppen aufeinander
...
...
...
na ja   wollen wirs ned so hinaiszögern     nach 46min war uns langweilid    und ich hab abgebrochen ^^

reale geschichte    mfg nosmoke


----------



## McGreg (28. Oktober 2007)

Zwei Elfen qesten durch den Wald .Da treffen sie auf ne Horde Orcs.
"Ich bin Elf du bist Elf lass sie uns umzingeln"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaokal (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man den Pala mit Dornen bufft verdreifacht sich sein dmg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw is recht komisch das dudus in BAUMFORM nicht den zauber BAUMRINDE casten können


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Kaokal schrieb:


> Wenn man den Pala mit Dornen bufft verdreifacht sich sein dmg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch einer der zu viel Barlow hört.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (28. Oktober 2007)

Also das ist jetzt mal eine Original Story:

Ich war mit meinem Tauren Druiden unterwegs im Schlingendorntal. Auf einmal treffe ich einen Zwerg. Was tu ich also? Ich greif ihn an. Wunder mich nur warum der nicht zurück schlägt. Bringe ihn um und geh weiter Questen. 10 min später seh ich ihn wieder. Greife ihn wieder an. Langsam ist es nur, selbst für mich, seltsam warum der immer noch nichts tut. Einige Minuten später erhalte ich eine PM von einen Game Master:

GM: Seid gegrüßt edler Taure. Seid ihr gerade unterwegs an der Arena der Gurubashi?
Ich: Ähm...ja....gibt es da ein Problem?
GM: Nein eigentlich nicht. Aber das erklärt einiges.
Ich: Was denn?
GM : Naja zum Beispiel warum der Zwergen Jäger gefragt hat warum zur Hölle man diesen dummen Bären der da rum läuft nicht zähmen kann. 

Um es noch mal zu sagen: Dies ist echt passiert, kein Witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (28. Oktober 2007)

Liegt ein Pala tot im Wald. Woran ist er gestorben ???

Blasenschwäche !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer2511 (28. Oktober 2007)

Liegt ein pala tod am boden....
   Todesursache?..
   Blassenschwäche!! 

   rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindex (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds ja allein schon lustig, dass Blizz uns jez nach den Wurfäxten (Gnom t2 Krieger) auch noch Dartpfeile Beschert (Gnom t6 Mage)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_eye-1 (28. Oktober 2007)

Der Heilpapa is schadenslos,
was macht er ohne schaden bloß ? 
er wirft sein imba schildchen an,
und portet sich wohin er kann


----------



## Tyaro/Nethersturm (28. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab 2 sehhhhhhr ähnliche:
Treffen sich zwei Schurken... beide kritisch
und
Treffen sich zwei Hunter.... beide feigndeath


----------



## Delorion (28. Oktober 2007)

Quellem schrieb:


> warum kann man als Alli erst ab 15uhr in ein schlachtfeld beitretten?
> Weil dann erst die horden kinder von der schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Írgendwie arm, wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, dass dann bei der Allianz alle arbeitslos sein müssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Dark_eye-1 schrieb:


> Der Heilpapa is schadenslos,
> was macht er ohne schaden bloß ?
> er wirft sein imba schildchen an,
> und portet sich wohin er kann



NIce one...der beste Palawitz von allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artephismo (28. Oktober 2007)

Warum sollte man keine Horde spielen ?

Orcs : Außen Grün innen Hohl

Trolle : Ständig zugekifft O.o OMG

Tauren : Olle Camper die die ganze zeit ums Totem hüpfen und auf Regen hoffen

Untote : N haufen Hungerrippen die rumrennen als ob se eingekackt haben. tsts ( Obwohl die Frisuren doch gut aussehen ^^ )

Blutelfen : Mit den Trollen die Junkies ausm WoW. Ohne ihren Manadurst bekommen se nix auf die Reihe.

Soooo das erklärt warum man keine Horde spielen sollte ^^


----------



## DanielMK (28. Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich 2 Paladine sage der ein zum andrer ’’Hey lust auf ein duel’’ sagt der andere’’ ne habe morgen schule’’

xD nicht toll aber naja ^^


----------



## Tortu (28. Oktober 2007)

Btw. die Geschichte mit dem Schamanen-Gm kann man auch durch den Druid ersetzen (an meisten Stellen)


Ach hab da noch einen weiß aber net obs den schon gab , weil ich kin Bock hatte mir 50Seiten durchzulesen.

Treffen sich zwei Jäger.
Fragt der eine:" Warum hast du 2 Pets?"
Sagt der Druide:"Halts Maul!"


----------



## SillasLegend (28. Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich 2 WoW zocker sagt der eine: gestern is der papst gestorben! der andere meint darauf: geil was het er gedroppt?? ^^


----------



## Chrissian (28. Oktober 2007)

den gabs schon mindestens 20 mal....


----------



## Dunham (28. Oktober 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> den gabs schon mindestens 20 mal....



weißte wie ofts sowas schon gab?^^
jeder der nen wiederholten witz ließt, freut sich, dass er nen neuen gefunden hat oder ärgert sich darüber, dass  der schonma da war...
solche posts stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (28. Oktober 2007)

Und dann war da noch der legendäre Prä-BC-MC-Run.

Ragnarotz-Fight, die Sache steht auf Messers Schneide. Ein Teil der Priester tot, Dudus kein Anregen mehr, den Paladinen geht das Mana aus (ich war einer davon), der Raidleader ruft im TS: "DEN RAID HOCHHEILEN, DEN RAID HOCHHEILEN, HEILT WAS IHR KÖNNT..."

Und der pfiffge Schurke, der von Einem zum Anderen rannte und mit Verbänden heilte...

Das Bild war einfach zu geil ^^


---


Warum es so viele Witze über Paladine gibt?

Neid ist eine gute Muse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhondara (29. Oktober 2007)

Warum fangen Palas immer Mittwoch mit ihren Killquests an?

Damit sie bis zur nächsten Serverwartung fertig sind.


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

Rhondara schrieb:


> Warum fangen Palas immer Mittwoch mit ihren Killquests an?
> 
> Damit sie bis zur nächsten Serverwartung fertig sind.



Copyright by Barlow


----------



## coolsnoop (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab da auch noch was *kram*:

wrm is die neue elfische armada mit glasbodenböden ausgestattet?? -Damit sie die alte elfische armada sehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



elfen sind wie schnittlauch.. außen grün und innen hohl .. und treten immer gebündelt auf ! xD

steht n zwerg am scheiterhaufen und meint: das is also n elfenfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja das wars dann auch schon die andern anti - n811 witze sind schon 5 ma lwiedergekaut worden ^^


----------



## Abrid (29. Oktober 2007)

*edit*
wegeditiert weil schon gepostet
*/edit*


----------



## Rhondara (29. Oktober 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Copyright by Barlow



Den kannte ich schon vor Barlow. Im Ernst, das Teil ist so alt wie WoW selber und hat´n längeren Bart, als die meisten Zwerge.



coolsnoop schrieb:


> elfen sind wie schnittlauch.. außen grün und innen hohl .. und treten immer gebündelt auf ! xD



1. In WoW Elfen sind lila.
2. Bullen sind wie Schnittlauch.
3. In WoW sind Orcs grün.


----------



## jonasneumann (29. Oktober 2007)

hab noch en witz

Wann merkt man spätestens das man nach WoW süchtig ist?
Wenn man seinen Boss gekillt hat und sich fragt warum er nix grünes gedroppt hat^^


----------



## dudu man (29. Oktober 2007)

und hier noch waas für alis gegen horde :

stehlt sich ein tauren krieger vor ne instanz 3stunden später kommt die grp wieder raus sagt der eine warum bist du net rein gekommen wir sind 3 mal gewipt..... darauf der taure ja aber das ging doch net da war das instanz portal im weg


Und befor mich jezt ein haufen tauren killen hier was für hordis gegen alis :

warum gibt es keine grps in dennen ein gnom den inistanz schlüssel hat? Weil er eh nicht ans schlüsselloch kommt


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

dudu schrieb:


> und hier noch waas für alis gegen horde :
> 
> stehlt sich ein tauren krieger vor ne instanz 3stunden später kommt die grp wieder raus sagt der eine warum bist du net rein gekommen wir sind 3 mal gewipt..... darauf der taure ja aber das ging doch net da war das instanz portal im weg
> Und befor mich jezt ein haufen tauren killen hier was für hordis gegen alis :
> ...



Selten so gelacht *gähn*


----------



## Sywester (29. Oktober 2007)

ich kenn nur einen im mom:
treffen sich zwei jäger beide tod


----------



## Sibob (29. Oktober 2007)

Artephismo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man keine Horde spielen ?
> 
> Orcs : Außen Grün innen Hohl
> 
> ...



Ahh ja! Danke dir . . .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> Und der pfiffge Schurke, der von Einem zum Anderen rannte und mit Verbänden heilte...



*unter*schreibtisch*flieg*


----------



## Murd (29. Oktober 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht *gähn*



Kannst du vll mal *SINNVOLLE* Sachen posten anstatt andere maßzuregeln oder zu sagen "der war schon" "alt" "nicht witzig"? so ein vollpfosten ey... poste doch n witz und gut ist und reg dich net über andere auf! 

P.S. Sicher RP Spieler oder hast im wirklichen Leben nix zu sagen


----------



## Fridl (29. Oktober 2007)

Sag ein Gnom zum Wirt ich wette um 100g, ich kann den Tauren zum lachen bringen.
Sag der Wirt die Wette halte ich.

Geht der Gnom zum Tauren und flüster ihm was ins Ohr.

Der Taure fang zu lachen an.

Der Gnom Wette noch mal mit dem Wirten das er den Tauren zum wein bringen kann.

Der Gnom geht mit dem Tauren vor die Tür.

Komm der Taure wein wider zurück ins Gasthaus und bekomm sein Geld.

Der Wirt will aber noch wiesen was der Gnom gesagt hat.

Drauf der Gnom also erst hab ich gesagt "Meiner ist langer" dann hab wir verglichen ^^


----------



## Redak (29. Oktober 2007)

Lol geile witze hier^^
vorallem die palawitze ^^
Und hier vor 5min im allgemein chat in westfall:
Kann wer einen Heiler durch DM ziehen?
darauf kam die antwort:
habt ihr denn ein Seil dabei?
Da musst ich ziemlich lachen xD


----------



## Nostroso (29. Oktober 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...



Wie GEIL, also das is bis jetz der beste xD

Mfg Nossy 
Psalas bieten sich für witze einfach an, ich nenne mal ein Beispiel: Ey kannst mich für Kara als Tank eintragen, oder HILFE Heiler hat aggro(das sagt mir der Pala in seinem Plattenoutfit während ich als Mage mit meinem Stofffetzen neben ihm steh), Ich sag nur OMG^^


----------



## Robels (29. Oktober 2007)

Malfurion Stormrage  marschiert mit seinen Leuten in Crossroads ein. Steht dort ein Taure. Er schickt 10 seiner besten Leute hin und der Taure und die Soldaten verschwinden hinter nem Felsen. Nach 1 min kommt der Taure wieder hervor. Schickt Er 30 Leute los... Gleiches Ergebnis... Schickt Er 50 Leute los, kommt diesmal ein verletzter Pala wieder und schreit: " Es ist eine Falle, sie sind zu zweit!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gebrüder Budwasch (30. Oktober 2007)

Erstens mal sorry falls das hier schon drinn ist, aber fuer 50 Seiten habe ich keine Zeit.

Etwas zum Druiden:

Der Druide verwandelt sich fuers Heilen in einen Baum.
JA...in ein *BAUM*
So was kann doch nur Leuten einfallen, die bei Assosziation-spielchen neben Hund, Katze und Maus auf, mhh, Schwingschleifer kommen.
Ich meine, wenn ich an Heilen denke, an welcher Stelle genau kommt mir da ein stueck Holz in den Sinn?
Aber egal, sie sind nunmal ein Baum und daran laesst sich nicht ruetteln.
Und was koennen sie in ihrer beknackten Heil-Baumgestalt nicht?
Richtig, BAUMRINDE casten.
Aber Blizzard waere nicht Blizzard, wenn sie auf diese idiotie nicht angemessen reagieren wuerde. 
Baumrinde casten kann er immer noch nicht, dafuer aber Tanzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und damt niemand was sagen kann:

©Barlow

Dies ist nur ein Aussschnitt aus einem MP3. Dieses giebt es auch fuer verschiedene andere Klassen.
Wer mehr wissen will kuckt hier nach: Druiden-Nerv

So denn, Buddy


----------



## Nalumis (30. Oktober 2007)

Nostroso schrieb:


> Psalas bieten sich für witze einfach an, ich nenne mal ein Beispiel: Ey kannst mich für Kara als Tank eintragen


Es gibt einfach Vorurteile, die sich hartnäckig halten. Wir haben Karazhan mit einem Tankadin und einem Off-Krieger (für Moroes, den Kurator, Romulo und Julianne und Zauberer von Oz) clear. Für den Furchtschutz beim Schrecken der Nacht sorgt ein Zwergenpriester. Vielleicht einfach mal ein bisschen die Augen öffnen und mal was anderes ausprobieren. Nur weil in vielen Guides steht, dass Paladine nicht tanken können, muss man das nicht glauben.


----------



## Dunham (30. Oktober 2007)

jo palas können gegen die meisten bosse sehr gut tanken, sind aber sehr mana bhängig


----------



## LordThunderbolt (30. Oktober 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> jo palas können gegen die meisten bosse sehr gut tanken, sind aber sehr mana bhängig



jo krieger können die meisten bosse sehr gut tanken, sind aber sehr wut-abhängig.


----------



## Dunham (30. Oktober 2007)

ah wie lustig (ach stimmt sind ja im witze tread).
wut bekommt man im kampf
mana verliert man im kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Schinji schrieb:


> "Geht ein Hordler eine Brücke entlang... Am einen Ende steht ein Ally und am anderen Ende ist der Weg auch frei"^^


jaaaa ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2007)

ssss


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2007)

ist mir mal passiert bei einem duell gegen einen schurken(bin auch einer):
wir beide machen sap und 45 sec warten wir bis wir uns bewegen konnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (30. Oktober 2007)

Pala Witze werden langweilig weil sie sich ständig wiederholen.

Chuck Norris? Was ist mit dem? xD

Denkt daran, Chuck Norris schläft nicht, er wartet !!!


----------



## `WhiSkeY (30. Oktober 2007)

naja poste doch noch 10 posts bis du die edit funktion findest

@ topic kommt nen hordi um die ecke und fällt um 

*blink, unsichtbarkeit und renn*


----------



## Blessworth (30. Oktober 2007)

Kaokal schrieb:


> btw is recht komisch das dudus in BAUMFORM nicht den zauber BAUMRINDE casten können


Was allerdings noch komischer ist, ist der Umstand, dass es offensichtlich noch nicht bis zu vorgedrungen ist, dass Baumrinde mittlerweile sehr wohl in Baumform castbar ist...



Nostroso schrieb:


> Psalas bieten sich für witze einfach an, ich nenne mal ein Beispiel: Ey kannst mich für Kara als Tank eintragen, oder HILFE Heiler hat aggro(das sagt mir der Pala in seinem Plattenoutfit während ich als Mage mit meinem Stofffetzen neben ihm steh), Ich sag nur OMG^^


"OMG" - ja, genau das fällt mir auch ein, wenn ich mir dein Post Scriptum durchlese. Paladine können sehr wohl auch gute Tanks abgeben, diese Aussage entlarvt dich als ahnungslosen Ignoranten - und rate mal, was der böse Mob, der deinen Heiler zerlegen will macht, wenn er selbiges geschafft hat... er.. jam genau, er haut dich aus deinen Stofflatschen! Und weißt su auch, warum das so sein wird? Weil dann keiner mehr da ist, der dich heilt. Darum ist es natürlich besser, wenn der Mob auf dich eindrischt als auf den Heiler - ob Stoffie oder Plattenträger, ganz egal. Damagedealer sind entbehrlich, Tanks und Heiler nicht. (Und bevor jetzt dämliche Aussagen kommen: das war eine Allgemeinregel, die in bestimmten Situationen natürlich außer Kraft treten kann)



Gebrüder schrieb:


> Der Druide verwandelt sich fuers Heilen in einen Baum.
> JA...in ein *BAUM*
> So was kann doch nur Leuten einfallen, die bei Assosziation-spielchen neben Hund, Katze und Maus auf, mhh, Schwingschleifer kommen.
> Ich meine, wenn ich an Heilen denke, an welcher Stelle genau kommt mir da ein stueck Holz in den Sinn?
> ...


Tja, dann bitte ich dich und Barlow mal, sich mit der Kultur einiger Naturvölker (ja, auch in der Gegenwart) vertraut zu machen - zumindest ansatzweise. Denn in vielen dieser besagten Kulturen gilt der Baum als Inbegriff des Lebens. Und sollte euch das zu weit hergeholt erscheinen: schon in der christlichen Schöpfungsgeschichte ist vom "Baum des Lebens" die Rede. Im Christentum steht der baum als Symbol für das Leben und die Wiederauferstehung.

Ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung täte den meisten hier sehr gut...


zurück zum Thema:
Achtung, dieser Witz ist etwas delikat - also nichts für zarte Gemüter...

Ein Hexenmeister reitet durchs Eschental und kommt an einem brennenden Haus vorbei. Davor sitzt eine junge Frau, völlig in Tränen aufgelöst. Mit tiefer, donnernder Stimme fragt der hexer, was hier vorgefallen sei. Schluchzend erzählt die Frau von einem Überfall blutrünstiger Orcs, von ihren zu Tode gefolterten Eltern, ihrer brutal ermordeten Brüder und Schwestern. Selbst den Hund haben die Unholde nicht verschont. "Alle, die ich liebte sind tot, meine Habseligkeiten geraubt, ich weiß nicht, wie er weitergehen soll" wimmert sie. Der Hexenmeister hebt seine Robe, beginnt den Gürtel zu lösen und grinst die Frau an "Ja, Mädel... heut ist wohl nicht dein Tag..."


----------



## Fauzi (30. Oktober 2007)

Und vorallem, welches Monster/lebewesen würde einen Baum angreiffen? ^^

@dragon1: arme horde, arme schurken. Seid wann geht "sap" (sollte wahrscheinlich die kopfnuss sein) 45sekunden?


----------



## Doomshadow (30. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist mir mal passiert bei einem duell gegen einen schurken(bin auch einer):
> wir beide machen sap und 45 sec warten wir bis wir uns bewegen konnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



äh...ja. kopfnuss hält im pvp aber nur 10 sec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomika (30. Oktober 2007)

Habe auch einen. Kommt ein Nachtelf ins Wirtshaus und sieht da 11 Gnome sitzen
"Na, ist mal wieder der Kicker kaputt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (30. Oktober 2007)

Tomika schrieb:


> Habe auch einen. Kommt ein Nachtelf ins Wirtshaus und sieht da 11 Gnome sitzen
> "Na, ist mal wieder der Kicker kaputt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. schon paar mal hier drin
2. sehr schlecht erzählt, da 2 Fußballmannschaften bekanntlich 22 Spieler haben


----------



## Tomika (30. Oktober 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> 1. schon paar mal hier drin
> 2. sehr schlecht erzählt, da 2 Fußballmannschaften bekanntlich 22 Spieler haben



die anderen 11 Spieler sind Horde, haben es nur noch nicht gemerkt
das der Kicker kaputt ist ^^


----------



## myxemio (30. Oktober 2007)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalumis (30. Oktober 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> ah wie lustig (ach stimmt sind ja im witze tread).
> wut bekommt man im kampf
> mana verliert man im kampf
> 
> ...


Paladine generieren auch im Kampf Mana (z. B. indem sie geheilt werden oder durch Siegel/Richturteil der Weisheit oder durch Segen der Weisheit oder durch ihre Willenskraft). Wie erklärst du dir sonst, dass Paladine 10-Minuten-Kämpfe durchhalten, ohne dass ihnen einer die Aggro klaut? Allen Tankadin-Verachtern empfehle ich wirklich mal, einfach mal mit einem Tankadin zu spielen (einem ernstzunehmenden). Natürlich haben Tank-Paladine auch Nachteile gegenüber Kriegern (Furchtschutz) oder Druiden (schwierig, an hohe Lebenspunkte zu kommen), aber Krieger und Druiden haben auch Nachteile gegenüber Paladinen (AoE-Tanken, Initialaggro). Es ist wie immer: Meist kann man alle drei Tankklassen einsetzen, und für manche Situationen sind manche besser und manche schlechter.

Danke, ich habe fertig und will Euch nicht weiter dabei stören, die Witze hier zu wiederholen.


----------



## Schlächter1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Immer diese nörgler...

Naja:
Im a little Pally, short and stout.
Here is my Hammer, here is my mount.
When i get angry, i cry and shout.
Pull up devineshield and heartstone out.


----------



## tdkoe-desc@nd3r (30. Oktober 2007)

so man paar Über-das-Spiel-Witze...

für die horde soll es bald einen neue abkürzung für av geben...ov...weil suckt....und av tut nur weh....

mit dem nächsten patch für blizz eine weitere neuereung ein:negative droprates

wenn man im lfg chan nach tank/heiler sucht bitte alle dds schon vorher auf die ignore setzen...


----------



## Lexort (30. Oktober 2007)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Paladine generieren auch im Kampf Mana (z. B. indem sie geheilt werden oder durch Siegel/Richturteil der Weisheit oder durch Segen der Weisheit oder durch ihre Willenskraft). Wie erklärst du dir sonst, dass Paladine 10-Minuten-Kämpfe durchhalten, ohne dass ihnen einer die Aggro klaut? Allen Tankadin-Verachtern empfehle ich wirklich mal, einfach mal mit einem Tankadin zu spielen (einem ernstzunehmenden). Natürlich haben Tank-Paladine auch Nachteile gegenüber Kriegern (Furchtschutz) oder Druiden (schwierig, an hohe Lebenspunkte zu kommen), aber Krieger und Druiden haben auch Nachteile gegenüber Paladinen (AoE-Tanken, Initialaggro). Es ist wie immer: Meist kann man alle drei Tankklassen einsetzen, und für manche Situationen sind manche besser und manche schlechter.
> 
> Danke, ich habe fertig und will Euch nicht weiter dabei stören, die Witze hier zu wiederholen.



Ehh erzähl denen nicht sowas - ich glaube eine ganze Reihe hier würden ohne Pala Witze ihren Lebensinhalt verlieren, außerdem laß sie doch Witze reißen - Ingame werden sie ehh von ach so witzigen Pala geplättet^^


----------



## Dunham (30. Oktober 2007)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Paladine generieren auch im Kampf Mana (z. B. indem sie geheilt werden oder durch Siegel/Richturteil der Weisheit oder durch Segen der Weisheit oder durch ihre Willenskraft). Wie erklärst du dir sonst, dass Paladine 10-Minuten-Kämpfe durchhalten, ohne dass ihnen einer die Aggro klaut? Allen Tankadin-Verachtern empfehle ich wirklich mal, einfach mal mit einem Tankadin zu spielen (einem ernstzunehmenden). Natürlich haben Tank-Paladine auch Nachteile gegenüber Kriegern (Furchtschutz) oder Druiden (schwierig, an hohe Lebenspunkte zu kommen), aber Krieger und Druiden haben auch Nachteile gegenüber Paladinen (AoE-Tanken, Initialaggro). Es ist wie immer: Meist kann man alle drei Tankklassen einsetzen, und für manche Situationen sind manche besser und manche schlechter.
> 
> Danke, ich habe fertig und will Euch nicht weiter dabei stören, die Witze hier zu wiederholen.



der meinung bin ich ja auch.
palas können schon tanken, hab nie was anderes behauptet. hab halt nur gedacht, dass die bei sehr langen kämpfen (so  20 min) dann doch irgendwann oom gehen.


ps: deine argumente (vor- und nachteile) haben das thema auf den punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Friulis (30. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiele eine Holypriest und unser Raidhealpala hat umgeskillt und ich finde er kann genauso gut Tanken wie ein Krieger oder Dudu..

Wobei Krieger : Besser 1 Boss oder 1 Gegner Tanken können ...

Dudus: Können gut mehrere auf einmal Tanken , da sie viele Lp's haben

Palas : Können durch ihre Ae und durch schnelles selbsthealen gut Tanken..

Ich heile am Liebsten Dudus und kurz danach Def-Palas und dann erst die Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dareamli (30. Oktober 2007)

was is das schlimmste was ein pala passieren kann? wenn seine Blase platz^^
sitzen ein orc ein Blutelf und ein gnome in ein Boot, das boot singt langsam und der Orc sagt alles muss raus, der gnome schmeist wein runtter, der blutelf manawürmer und der Orc denn gnom!!! da fragt der Blutelf warum machste das der orc nur so da von haben wir doch genung da^^


----------



## ullstein (30. Oktober 2007)

boah...ich will gar nicht wissen wir ihr bei dem thema gelandet seid aber was erwartet man auch nach 52 seiten....


----------



## Konradio (30. Oktober 2007)

> was is das schlimmste was ein pala passieren kann? wenn seine Blase platz^^
> sitzen ein orc ein Blutelf und ein gnome in ein Boot, das boot singt langsam und der Orc sagt alles muss raus, der gnome schmeist wein runtter, der blutelf manawürmer und der Orc denn gnom!!! da fragt der Blutelf warum machste das der orc nur so da von haben wir doch genung da^^


Frage: Wie, in Gottes Namen, kann man einen Witz so Bescheiden erzählen? Ist ja zum Kotzen/ nicht-aushalten!

Edit: Noch dazu ist der Witz schlecht! Was hat er für eine Aussage?
Was ist der Witz?


----------



## Schlächter1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Das so viele Leute es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen können einfach Thread Titel zu lesen und zu verstehen ist irgendwie erbärmlich

Der Thread heißt "WOW-Witze" und nicht "Welche Klasse tut wie doof sein tun oder tut besser tanken tun können"...


Nen Witz isn Witz, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Katze (30. Oktober 2007)

Schlächter schrieb:


> Das so viele Leute es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen können einfach Thread Titel zu lesen und zu verstehen ist irgendwie erbärmlich
> 
> Der Thread heißt "WOW-Witze" und nicht "Welche Klasse tut wie doof sein tun oder tut besser tanken tun können"...
> Nen Witz isn Witz, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...



jo find ich aber auch ... deer thread handelt um wow witze also erzählt auch witze ... sicher ein viertler der seiten hier bestehen aus anderen gesprächen :S.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Magickevin (30. Oktober 2007)

so ich hab auch mal nen witz ich hab erst bis zur zweiten seite geguckt weiß nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde aber ok bitteschön 


In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:
Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Magier, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!




So wie findet ihr den den hab ich von Diaboli vom server Rexxar


Server->rexxar Name->Magickevin Beruf->schneider


----------



## FightingSausage (30. Oktober 2007)

nice aber der is besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwei allie schurken schleichen sich an troll jaöger ran sagt der eine zum anderen ey hast du eine neue skillung sagt der ne warum ?? weil ud hast einen roten pfeil überm schädel 

nice ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (30. Oktober 2007)

Magickevin schrieb:


> so ich hab auch mal nen witz ich hab erst bis zur zweiten seite geguckt weiß nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde aber ok bitteschön
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
> sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
> dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
> ...





Das gab es doch schon. ungefähr zwischen Seite 10 und 15 irgendwo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (31. Oktober 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Das gab es doch schon. ungefähr zwischen Seite 10 und 15 irgendwo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Neeee, ist nur das 6te oder 7te mal, das der gepostet wurde...


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenns als 1 mob 188 palas 0 kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (31. Oktober 2007)

Lebt gesund! Tötet und esst mehr Zwerge. Sie enthalten viel Eisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Dareamli schrieb:


> was is das schlimmste was ein pala passieren kann? wenn seine Blase platz^^
> sitzen ein orc ein Blutelf und ein gnome in ein Boot, das boot singt langsam und der Orc sagt alles muss raus, der gnome schmeist wein runtter, der blutelf manawürmer und der Orc denn gnom!!! da fragt der Blutelf warum machste das der orc nur so da von haben wir doch genung da^^


Soll das ein witz sein?
Rechtschreibung,beischtriche und doppelpunkt fehlten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Blessworth schrieb:


> Was allerdings noch komischer ist, ist der Umstand, dass es offensichtlich noch nicht bis zu vorgedrungen ist, dass Baumrinde mittlerweile sehr wohl in Baumform castbar ist...
> "OMG" - ja, genau das fällt mir auch ein, wenn ich mir dein Post Scriptum durchlese. Paladine können sehr wohl auch gute Tanks abgeben, diese Aussage entlarvt dich als ahnungslosen Ignoranten - und rate mal, was der böse Mob, der deinen Heiler zerlegen will macht, wenn er selbiges geschafft hat... er.. jam genau, er haut dich aus deinen Stofflatschen! Und weißt su auch, warum das so sein wird? Weil dann keiner mehr da ist, der dich heilt. Darum ist es natürlich besser, wenn der Mob auf dich eindrischt als auf den Heiler - ob Stoffie oder Plattenträger, ganz egal. Damagedealer sind entbehrlich, Tanks und Heiler nicht. (Und bevor jetzt dämliche Aussagen kommen: das war eine Allgemeinregel, die in bestimmten Situationen natürlich außer Kraft treten kann)
> Tja, dann bitte ich dich und Barlow mal, sich mit der Kultur einiger Naturvölker (ja, auch in der Gegenwart) vertraut zu machen - zumindest ansatzweise. Denn in vielen dieser besagten Kulturen gilt der Baum als Inbegriff des Lebens. Und sollte euch das zu weit hergeholt erscheinen: schon in der christlichen Schöpfungsgeschichte ist vom "Baum des Lebens" die Rede. Im Christentum steht der baum als Symbol für das Leben und die Wiederauferstehung.
> 
> ...


total richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nalumis schrieb:


> Paladine generieren auch im Kampf Mana (z. B. indem sie geheilt werden oder durch Siegel/Richturteil der Weisheit oder durch Segen der Weisheit oder durch ihre Willenskraft). Wie erklärst du dir sonst, dass Paladine 10-Minuten-Kämpfe durchhalten, ohne dass ihnen einer die Aggro klaut? Allen Tankadin-Verachtern empfehle ich wirklich mal, einfach mal mit einem Tankadin zu spielen (einem ernstzunehmenden). Natürlich haben Tank-Paladine auch Nachteile gegenüber Kriegern (Furchtschutz) oder Druiden (schwierig, an hohe Lebenspunkte zu kommen), aber Krieger und Druiden haben auch Nachteile gegenüber Paladinen (AoE-Tanken, Initialaggro). Es ist wie immer: Meist kann man alle drei Tankklassen einsetzen, und für manche Situationen sind manche besser und manche schlechter.
> 
> Danke, ich habe fertig und will Euch nicht weiter dabei stören, die Witze hier zu wiederholen.


dagegen kann man nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (31. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 mit 78 posts solltest doch langsam mal die editier funktion gefunden haben und nicht alle 30secs ein neuen post im gleich topic machen


----------



## Dexis (31. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich kenns als 1 mob 188 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es passt aber nur, weil die original werbung im TV es mit 11-88-0 gemacht hat, sonst fehlt ja der zusammenhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sua' (31. Oktober 2007)

In Theramore wird ein Besucher durch das Krankenhaus geführt. Sagt der Anstaltsleiter: "Nicht wundern, im nächsten Raum hängt ein Pala mit einer Hand an der Decke und denkt, er ist eine Fackel!"
"Ja warum nehmt ihr ihn denn nicht herunter?"...

"Unmöglich, dann haben wir ja kein Licht mehr"! ^^


----------



## Quarx_Theradras_EU (3. November 2007)

hab ich eben gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. November 2007)

Quarx_Theradras_EU schrieb:


> hab ich eben gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmh, das bild is irgendwie nicht der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deine signatur ist da schon deutlisch besser!


----------



## Wütrich (10. November 2007)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...



zu geil^^ ich schmeiss mich echt an die wand^^ aber kann das sein oder is das alles noch aus der zeit vor bc hängen geblieben? horde macht sich über palas lustig und ally über shami? ich mein ich zock selber pala und die witze sind echt der brüller^^ macht nur weiter so xD ey echt zu geil... lg wütrich/zwergpala


----------



## Wütrich (10. November 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> die armen paladine...
> dabei freue mich eigentlich schon auf meine blutelfen-paladina
> als 2 teiler wie kill bill würde aber dann vermutlich kill pala heissen und wie die unendliche geschichte 3 teile haben
> 
> ...



das nennt sich dann auch die unendliche geschichte^^ und ja es sind 3 teile xD


----------



## Heinzitaur (10. November 2007)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat jemand witze gegen Horde?Finde eure witze echt genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö...aber den kannste evtl ja andersrum erzählen (wobei dann ists wahrscheinlich ne Lüge).

Was machen zwei Allies, die nen Hordler am Wegrand sitzen sehen, PvP aktiviert und afk? - 
Sie holen Verstärkung...

der is aber albern find ich...


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2007)

Doomshadow schrieb:


> äh...ja. kopfnuss hält im pvp aber nur 10 sec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kamm mir wie ne ewigkit vor^^


----------



## powertube (25. November 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Soll das ein witz sein?
> Rechtschreibung,*beischtriche *und doppelpunkt fehlten
> 
> 
> ...




lol man, wenn man schon rechtschreibflames macht, sollte mans wenigstens drauf haben ... idiot..


----------



## Szyslak (26. November 2007)

möp
Edit: fu bild vergessen <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortimer81 (26. November 2007)

Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.

Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.

Es ist einfach nen Hunter zu spielen und immer lustig draufzuschießen die Schüße mit AddOns und Makros zu timen und wenn man stirbt ist der Heiler schuld nicht etwa die Aggro oder das doofe Pet das man nicht beherrscht.
Ihr braucht Palas sonst wären sie nicht so gefragt für Raids also habt auch ein wenig mehr Respekt vor ihnen.
Jäger dagegen können absolut nix sinnvolles für die Gruppe, was nicht auch nen Mage oder Hexer erledigen könnte.

Witze hab ich leider keine, da die halbwegs lustigsten schon genannt wurden.

So und jetzt geh ich wieder BG und werde ganz oben im Heal stehen, da ich das ja nicht kann, nen schönen Tag noch. :-)


----------



## Szyslak (26. November 2007)

> Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
> Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.
> 
> Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.
> ...


Magst einen Keks?


----------



## Kujon (26. November 2007)

Mortimer81 schrieb:


> Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
> Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.
> 
> Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.
> ...



hey, das ist ein witzethread, nix zum whinen ;-) lass die sonne wieder scheinen, palas sind doch super! XD

kumpel meinte kürzlich: "so, jetzt stufe 70, noch ein wenig besseres equip bald bin ich pvp-ready!". darauf ich: "hmm...dachte palas brauchen nur den gottesschild und ruhestein und sie sind pvp-ready" XD

könnt euch das gelächter vorstellen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (26. November 2007)

Mortimer81 schrieb:


> Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
> Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.
> 
> Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.
> ...



Dass du grad ausgerechnet die Jägerklasse als Gegenbeispiel nimmst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lmao* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (26. November 2007)

/vote 4 sticky
aber vorher die nichtlustigen posts löschen!


----------



## Carcharoth (26. November 2007)

Schamane schrieb:


> /vote 4 sticky
> aber vorher die nichtlustigen posts löschen!



Unlustiger Witz :/

Weisst du was für ne Arbeit das is? *g*


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (26. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Unlustiger Witz :/
> 
> Weisst du was für ne Arbeit das is? *g*


 oh gott stimmt^^52seiten
sry naja nimm dir zeit pro tag einer weniger reciht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. November 2007)

Mortimer81 schrieb:


> Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
> Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.
> 
> Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.
> ...




Bin ich dumm? Ich find den Witz nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Hunter und unnütz? Wahrscheinlich bist du so ein Pala der über Pala-Witze nicht lachen kann...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (26. November 2007)

> Witze hab ich leider keine, da die halbwegs lustigsten schon genannt wurden.



ich glaub da sollte man auch gar keinen finder oder?


----------



## lmiyc (26. November 2007)

Also ich will au mal mein senf dazu gebn:

90% der witze hier.....MEGAROFL und *ambodenwälz* aber n paar sind einfach nur scheiße oder 450mal wiederholt, aber gut wenn man zeit ht 53 seiten nach guten Witzen zu durchsuchen ises richtig geil xD
also ich will nich kritisieren weils einfach nur geil is
ach ja und, ich hab auch keine neuen witze mehr, allle schon gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG LMIYC

PS: Könnte mir irgendwer ne message schreiben, wie man so ne geile sig mit charname und so macht???
Ganz neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaq (26. November 2007)

LOL Noemi ^^
Naja Gnome habens auch verdient.

PS: Geile "Beschreibungen von den Klassen" gibts im Net. Sucht mal nach "Barlow erklärt"


----------



## Nesata (27. November 2007)

Eine Nachtelfin schreibt ein Ticket ein einen GM wegen Se.xueller Belästigung. 


GM: Hallo, ich bin blablabla, wie kann ich dir helfen? 

Nachtelfin: Immer wenn xyz mich sieht, sagt er mein Haar riecht gut. 

GM: Ich kann keine Belästigung feststellen? 

Nachtelfin: Er ist ein GNOM!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ggg


----------



## WeRkO (27. November 2007)

Der is gut nesata, doch muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja,ansonsten viele Wiederholungen drin ( bleibt bei 53 seiten aber auch nicht aus!)


----------



## Ronal (27. November 2007)

Ich kenn auch noch nen geilen...

Reden ne Mensch Magierin und n GM miteinander

Magierin:Ich will meinen Gildenkollegen wegen sexueller belästigung anklagen.
GM: Wieso was macht er denn
Magierin:Er sagt immer meine Haare würden so gut riechen.
GM: Also ich kann daran eigentlich keine belästigung erkennen.
Magierin: Er ist GNOM!!!


lol es einfach zu geil als ich den gelesen hab lag ich erstma 10 minuten ^^


----------



## Szyslak (27. November 2007)

Du Witzbold.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

i hab irgendwie das gefühl das sich niemand mehr die mühe mach sich alles durchzulesen oder warumm werden witze min 20 x wiederholt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronal (27. November 2007)

oh sry grade zurückgeblättert und gemerkt dass es den schon gibt war ehrlich keine absicht sry


----------



## cazimir (27. November 2007)

Wie macht ein Pala DMG ?
Mit Dornen.

Warum dauern Paladuelle so lange?
Weil der Ruhestein CD hat.


----------



## Yagilius (27. November 2007)

Zwerg zum Elf: Wie ist die Luft dort oben? 
Elf zum Zwerg: Es stinkt nach Zwergen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff voller Paladine untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe ?
Wenn die verdammten Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können.

Paladine können sich besser Totstellen als Jäger oder gehen die so schnell down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkLiopher (27. November 2007)

Meistgenutztes Pala Makro ^^


Angstblase, Ruhestein, Ausloggen


----------



## Chrissian (27. November 2007)

meint der draenei zum gnom: hallo gnom,ich bin ein draenei


----------



## skorponina (27. November 2007)

omg.... gibts nich mal neue? strengt eure grauen zellen an xD

eure sind yahre alt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoblino (27. November 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOOL OMG wie Geil ^^


----------



## chopi (27. November 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> meint der draenei zum gnom: hallo gnom,ich bin ein draenei


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

Warum gibt es in Polen nur kurven?
damit man auch mit der Lenkradsperre fahren kann!

Geht eine Frau um die Ecke ist die Frau weg,
geht ein Mann um die Ecke ist der Mann weg,
geht ein Pole um die Ecke ist die Ecke weg.^^



Hat nichts mit WoW zu tun aber ich find die Witze geil^^


----------



## Herda (30. November 2007)

Bah hab eben alle seiten durchgelesen. der halbe tag is wegen der dauernden doppelpost verschwendet. Dennoch gab es Einige gute dabei und ich werde nun ein paar neue hinzufügen=>

http://cad-comic.com/comic.php?d=20060208
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20061023

http://www.shakes-and-fidget.com/index_saf.php?area=comics

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/89.html

(OK dadurch, dass es Comic-Sammlungen sind, ist es unnmöglich Doppeltes zu vermeiden)

Wow Funktioniert nach dem Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip:
Krieger sind Stein
Schurke, Schere 
und der Rest Papier

Hexenmeister sind Pilze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


--------------------------------------------
Mir in einem BG passiert
Resto Druide(60) gegen Resto Druide(60)
hat 20 min gedauert bis ich ihn auf 10% HP und 0% mana hatte und seine Allyfreunde kamen...

Kampf gegen Pala:
(mitlerweile 70 und Feral)
Hab den pala 6 mal auf 10% runtergaheuen bis der jeweils irgendeinen CD gezünded hat um sich zu heilen (musste mich selber nur 2 mal heilen)dann kamen weitere Allys...

Niemand benötigt Bubbleboys in einem Raid. Wir sind Jahrelang ohne ausgekommen.


----------



## LaOz (30. November 2007)

eine blutelfin wagt sich zum ersten mal in die weite welt außerhalb silbermonds und schlendert in kalimdor durch die gegend. als erstes begenet sie einem orc. fragt sie: "herr orc warum haben sie so große zähne?" sagt der orc: "damit ich dich besser fressen kann." die elfen läuft davon und rennt einem troll in die arme. fragt sie: "herr troll warum haben sie so lange arme?" sagt der troll: "damit ich dich besser fangen kann." wieder rennt sie weg. dann sieht sie hinter einem gebüsch einen tauren und fragt ihn: "herr taure warum haben sie so große augen?" sagt der taure: "vhau ab und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"

xD is der nich geil? ^^


----------



## Aitaro (30. November 2007)

der grösste witz für mich is schlechthin, ein gnomen todesritter O.o

ma ehrlich, von der rasse her könnt ich mir eigentlich nur entweder menschen oder orcs darunter vorstellen.. blutelfen grad noch so.. aber der rest.. n/c


----------



## seymerbo (2. Dezember 2007)

Warum Zaubert ein Krieger keine Intelligenz auf sein Schwert?

Weil er Angst hat,dass das Schwert schlauer wird als er


----------



## Davidor (2. Dezember 2007)

Aitaro schrieb:


> der grösste witz für mich is schlechthin, ein gnomen todesritter O.o
> 
> ma ehrlich, von der rasse her könnt ich mir eigentlich nur entweder menschen oder orcs darunter vorstellen.. blutelfen grad noch so.. aber der rest.. n/c



/signed

Meint wer im Allgemeincaht: 2 Leute treffen sich vor SW. Einer ist Pala und der andere kann auch nichts.

Sag ich: Treffen sich 2 im Chat. Einer bist du und der andere ist auch net witzig.


----------



## Varot (2. Dezember 2007)

Der ist voll stumpf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grednedai (2. Dezember 2007)

lol ich konnte nach 7 seiten nicht mehr witze lesen ich wälltze mich jetzt schon amboden


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (2. Dezember 2007)

Also kommt ein Zwerg an eine Kreuzung links steht ein pala rechts is auch frei

Mfg


----------



## Chrissian (2. Dezember 2007)

> eine blutelfin wagt sich zum ersten mal in die weite welt außerhalb silbermonds und schlendert in kalimdor durch die gegend. als erstes begenet sie einem orc. fragt sie: "herr orc warum haben sie so große zähne?" sagt der orc: "damit ich dich besser fressen kann." die elfen läuft davon und rennt einem troll in die arme. fragt sie: "herr troll warum haben sie so lange arme?" sagt der troll: "damit ich dich besser fangen kann." wieder rennt sie weg. dann sieht sie hinter einem gebüsch einen tauren und fragt ihn: "herr taure warum haben sie so große augen?" sagt der taure: "vhau ab und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"
> 
> xD is der nich geil? ^^



lol der is geil xDD


----------



## iggeblackmoore (2. Dezember 2007)

Mortimer81 schrieb:


> Nun ja die meisten Witze gab es schon vorher nur dass statt Bär und Hase Gnom und Orc eingesetzt wurden.
> Dieses ewige Abgeläster über Palas geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.
> 
> Es ist eine extrem vielseitige Klasse die man allerdings mehr beherrschen können muss als andere, dann taugt sie auch als DD, Tank und Heiler. Letzteres im besonderen.
> ...



Das ist der beste witz bisher xD omg wie schlecht


----------



## ormord (2. Dezember 2007)

haha geil so nun fast 1 1/2 Stunden lang alle seiten Gelesen, und ich lache nur nôch....
Da sind sooooo geile mit bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an alle die hier Gepostet haben...

Gruß oromord


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

GNOMENTODESRITTER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (2. Dezember 2007)

Schamane schrieb:


> GNOMENTODESRITTER
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher ein Hexenmeister o,o


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Eher ein Hexenmeister o,o


nur der kopf ist hexewr der rest ist warry t3 ausser brust die fand ich so nett
und waffe ist ashbringer also das kann kein hexxer tragen^^


----------



## X!r (3. Dezember 2007)

Taure zum untotenkollegen "ey du musst unbedingt ma mit nem gnom f""""n!!"
untote "neee las ma... "
nxter tag wieder das gleiche
Taure zum untoten " das macht wirklich spaß ^^ musste echt ma ausprobieren.. "
am nxten tag kommt der UD zum Tauren " ich versteh garnich was daran so toll sein soll " 
der Taure darauf" bei dir platzen die ja auch nich"


----------



## Nightchu (3. Dezember 2007)

hab da nochn witigs video gefunden http://youtube.com/watch?v=lErehQ1YzOs&feature=related

unser guter alter LERRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY kommt zurück xD

n bisschen was insindiges:

Player 1: Kommt wer mit Kara?
Player 2: Ne bin Farmen
Player 3: Was du Farmst? morgen is serverrestat... würde mich beeilen

(player 2 is Belfenpala)


----------



## Hardnoise (3. Dezember 2007)

keine Ahnung ob der schon gepostet worden ist:
Wie beschäftigt man am besten einen Hordler?
Man drückt ihn ein Zettel in die Hand und schreibt auf beide Seiten "Bitte umdrehen!" ^^
Kann man im prinzip mit Ally genauso machen oder mit irgendwelche Klassen etc.


----------



## Marishiten (3. Dezember 2007)

Liegt der Alli ToT im Keller war der Hordler wieder schneller liegt der Hordler ToT daneben hat der Alli ein Kollegen


----------



## Tergenna (3. Dezember 2007)

Welche Farbe bekommt ein Draenei wenn man ihn würgt?

Ich schlumpfe dich!


----------



## heavy-metal (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Gilde "No Damage" sucht noch Palas!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))
letztens (naja schon etwas länger her) auf unserm realm gelesen


----------



## gyspoxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

ohje wow witze ^^ habt ihr kein bock mehr zu zocken? ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (3. Dezember 2007)

xD da lacht man sich kapput xD


----------



## Autsch08 (4. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was sind 500.000 Hordler am Himmelstor?
Die größte Rückrufaktion fehlerhafter Modelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich weis ja nicht ob der hier schon kam ^^

Treffen sich 2 Jäger fragt der eine Jäger den anderen :"Warum hast du 2 Pets?" sagt der Druide :" Halt maul!" 

Naja wie gesagt weis nicht ob diesder schon kam ;D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (5. Dezember 2007)

ALLE WITZE waren schonmal^^ lest sie euch doch durch, ein paar geile sind dabei....


----------



## KICKASSEZ (5. Dezember 2007)

qramf schrieb:


> Schoen, dass Du das ins deutsche uebersetzt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube ned, dass er es ind deutsche übersetzt hat, sondern einfach durchgehend englische pornos schaut..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (5. Dezember 2007)

trolli der trollige traktorfahrer und kuno klötenklauer klauen zwei pack hodensack.. xD


----------



## gangstertom (7. Dezember 2007)

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war: 

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! 
Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten… 

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“ 

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“ 

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: 
Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“ 

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“ 

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! 
Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! 

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! 

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“ 

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszuloggen. 

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“ 

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“ 

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt. 

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“ 

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“ 

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“ 

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“ 

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“ 

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. 

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“ 

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Duni (7. Dezember 2007)

Der Witz, wenn es denn einer sein sollte, ist mittlerweile echt alt und wurde schon paar mal gepostet...

Les die 55 Seiten davor durch, dann weißte, was es schon gab und was nicht, gangstertom^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK HEIßT "W.T.F." ?! 

ich find den cool ^^


----------



## Schmumo (8. Dezember 2007)

Ein Orc und ein Papagei koemmen in eine Kneipe.
Sagt der Schankkellern "Was darf's denn sein?"
Sagt der Orc "Ein Glas warme Milch."
Darauf der Papagei: "Und für den Orc einen Gnom auf Toast mit viel Mayo."

looool

Naja =) 

Have fun,
Schmumo


----------



## Slaide (8. Dezember 2007)

was für die suchtis^^

_Dass Du WoW-süchtig bist, erkennst Du daran, dass...  _


... du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll

... du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste
Greifenmeister ist

... du das "Real Life" nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst

... Du beim Einsteigen in die U-Bahn mit den Aussteigenden kollidierst,
weil Du versuchst durch sie durchzulaufen.

... Der Fahrkartenkontrolleur in der U-Bahn dich blöd anschaut, weil Du
Ihm sagst, dass die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos ist.

... Du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen
wolltest.

... Du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst
er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben.

... du dich wunderst als paladin und hexenmeister kein auto umsonst
bekommst

... du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst.

... du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten.

... du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.

... du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl
diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann.

... du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist.

... du versuchst dein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken.

... dein offizieller Trauertag Mittwoch Vormittag ist

... du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: "die Instanz ist mir zu low"

... du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht anflirtest, sondern "pullst"

... du bei jedem totem Tier auf der Straße versuchst, dass Leder abzuziehen

... wenn ein Tiger im Zoo ausbrichst, du der einizige bist, der auf ihn
zuläuft

... du Raids auf deine Schwiegermutter organisieren willst

... du Jeden tag 80 Liter wasser trinkst und 600 milchbrötchen isst

... du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du dere
Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst.

... du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst.

... du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von
Leuten sind die du nicht kennst

... du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus

... du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber
noch Schild kann sondern nur "Bandagen" hat

... wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst..

... du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am
Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.

... du deiner Freundin nen PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt

... du keine Gehaltserhöhung sondern Beförderung zum Offizier verlangst

... wenn sich priester nicht mit dir duellieren wollen

... wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen

... und du dich am folgetag wunderst warum du trotzdem nur um EINE
Erfahrung reicher bist

... wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner freundin deine
affäre beichtest

... wenn du total erstaunt bist wenn jemand mehr als drei Witze kennt

... du "Inc" schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

... du dich vergeblich versuchst, an ihm vorbeizustealthen

... die Wärter kommen, um dich vom Tiger runterzuziehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Slaide


----------



## wurstfingerde (10. Dezember 2007)

Hier die Realpatchnotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemeines

* Mit dem Befehl “/ShockFuckingNewbieTank” kann dem Maintank nun sein Versagen auch mit Reallife-Schmerzen vor Augen geführt werden.
* Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede, Beute Bucht und Dampfkammer werden nun korrekt vom Schimpfwörterfilter zensiert.
* Goldverkäufer mit meist asiatischer Herkunft dürfen nur noch 2 mal am Tag alle Briefkäste zuspamen.
* Aufgrund des Gleichstellungsgesetztes wird ein Kopf von zweiköpfigen Ogern nun Schwarz.
* Zweiköpfige Oger werden in “Mehrköpfige Oger” umgetauft. In den nächsten Patches wird der Oger auch Platz für Juden, Schwule, Scientologen und ähnliche Randgruppen haben.
* Um die Antwortzeiten der GMs weiter zu reduzieren wird das Ticketsystem abgeschafft. Solltet ihr Probleme haben mit eurem World of Warcraft so nutzt den Befehle “/random 4&#8243; und nehmt folgende Liste zur Hand: 1 = WDB und WTF Ordner löschen, 2 = WoW Neuinstallieren, 3 = Windows neu installieren (Mac User kaufen sich nen richtigen PC), 4 = Wir arbeiten an dem Problem.

Magier

* Die 41er Talente der Talenttrees werden erneuert, um die Position der Magier im Gruppenspiel zu steigern.
* “Slow” wird gegen “Improve Food” ausgewechselt und gibt 10% auf die Heilfähigkeit von Essen.
* “Dragon’s Breath” wird gegen “Dragon’s Breakfast” ausgewechselt, verringert die Zauberzeit von Essen und Trinken um 0,5 Sekunden.
* “Summon Water Elemental” wird gegen “Summon Krümmelmonster” ausgewechselt, befreundete Spieler können sich von diesem Gefährten jederzeit Essen und Trinken zaubern lassen.

Druiden

* Druiden bekomme mit Level 70 die Fähigkeit sich in einen Murloc zu verwandeln.
* Verursacht ein Druide in Murloc-Form Schaden an einen anderen Spieler, so hört der Gegner den “rrrrr” Sound.
* Der Druide verwandelt sich automatisch zurück sobald der erste Gegner genervt die Arena verlässt.

Hexenmeister

* Der Hexenmeister bekommt endlich seine lang verdiente Atombombe als Level 70 Fähigkeit.
* Atombombe macht 2800 Damage instant und 280 Damage pro Sekunde für 60 Minuten auf alle Gegner in der Zone, Paladine erleiden doppelten Schaden. Why? Cause we can!
* Um einen Healthstone aus dem “Souswell” zu bekommen, muss zuerst “/knee” vor dem Warlock gemacht werden.

Krieger

* Krieger bekommen doppelte EXP pro Monster, damit sie etwa auf dem Levelspeed der anderen Klassen kommen.
* Vor dem Erstellen eines Warriors muss eine Multiplikation aus dem 1×1 gelöst werden (3 versuche).
* Scheitert der Spieler an dieser Aufgabe wird er Paladin.

Paladin

* Paladine können nicht länger Cloth-Items tragen. Fucking loot stealers!

Schamane

* Raidtotems werden geaddet.
* Just Kidding ^^

Schurke

* Beim Schurken läuft nun ein Counter mit wie oft er die Tasten “1&#8243; und “2&#8243; drückt.
* Um das Spiel interessanter zu machen werden alle 30 sekunden die Tasten vertauscht.

Priest

* Priester starten mit -50 Divahaftigkeit und -50 Whinen.
* “Vampiric Touch” wird entfernt und mit dem Talent “Wannabee Warlock” ersetzt. Erlaubt dem Spieler seinen Char in einen Warlock einzutauschen.
* Priester die nach dem 1. Wipe direkt offline gehen, dürfen in Gewaltvideos die Hauptrolle spielen.

Jäger

* Pets können jetzt alleine in die Gruppe invitet werden, ohne dass der Jäger EXP leecht.

PvP

* Viele neue Level 70 PvP-Items sind nun versteckt in: Deadmines, Walling Caverns, Ragefire Chasm und dieser Instanz da in Ashenvale wo keiner den Namen kennt weil da nie jemand reingeht.


==============

Zur Erheiterung noch ein paar WoW-Witze


Wie ermitteln Paladine einen Duellsieger?
Beide machen ihr Gottesschild an und benutzen den Ruhestein,
der der zuerst in Stormwind ankommt hat gewonnen^^


Kommt ein Taure in eine Taverne mit lauter Gnomen.
Geht zum Wirt: "Was ist denn hier los? Ist der Kicker kaputt??"


---


Kommt ein Gnom in einen Taurenladen.

Fragt der Gnom: Haben Sie Waffen?

Taure: Nein

Gnom: Keine Schwerter?

Taure: Nein

Gnom: Aber Schusswaffen?

Taure: Nein!
Gnom: Oder wenigstens nen soliden Knüppel

Taure: Auch nicht!!

Gnom verwirrt: Dies ist doch ein Waffengeschäft?!

Taure: Natürlich

Der Gnom aufbrausend:
-Sagen Sie mal Sie Taurennase. Haben Sie was gegen Gnome?

Der Taure mit breitem lächeln:
-Natürlich: Schwerter, Schusswaffen, die besten Knüppel weit und breit...

---

Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner schwanger.


Wie viele Hordler brauch man um einen Pala zu killen? 2 ! Einen der ihn bekämpft und einer der im Gasthaus wartet !



Kommt ein Pala an 2 Hasen vorbei und macht sein Schild an, sagt der eine Hase "Siehste der hat von gestern gelernt" !

Treffen sich zwei Priester, meint der eine zum anderen: "Du, der Papst ist tot..."
fragt der andere: "was hat er gedroppt???"
"Nen Epicstab mit verdammt viel Ausdauer aber 0 Int"


Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
Blasenschwäche....


Warum rennen Gnome lachend über den Fußballplatz?
Weils Gras an den Eiern kitzelt!


Ein Ork sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Ork.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:

"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"



Treffen sich 2 Zwergenjäger. Fragt der erste:" Stell Dir vor: Ein Nachtelf, ein Ork und ein Taure kommen auf dich zu und Du hast nur noch 2 Schuss Munition übrig - was machst Du?"
Darauf der 2. Zwerg:" 2 Mal auf den Nachtelf schießen!"


----------



## Steirer (10. Dezember 2007)

wurstfingerde schrieb:


> * Vor dem Erstellen eines Warriors muss eine Multiplikation aus dem 1×1 gelöst werden (3 versuche).
> * Scheitert der Spieler an dieser Aufgabe wird er Paladin.
> 
> * Beim Schurken läuft nun ein Counter mit wie oft er die Tasten “1&#8243; und “2&#8243; drückt.
> * Um das Spiel interessanter zu machen werden alle 30 sekunden die Tasten vertauscht.



You made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selten so gelacht! ^^


----------



## Jintou (10. Dezember 2007)

der geilste ist mit dem nachtelf und dem feuten astloch xDDDDD


----------



## Cones (10. Dezember 2007)

oh man die sind hier echt herlich^^
bin leider nur bis seite 20 gekommen und meine augen tränen schon(und das kommt nicht vom ganzen lesen ) 
habe hier einen eigenen:
(wenn er net ok ist einfach sagen)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KNÜPPEL: 17 bronze

FLUG NACH STORMWIND: 6 silber

Der Augenblick, wenn die Allys heulend vor deinen Füßen liegen: UNBEZAHLBAR

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS:Hoffe er gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab da einen herlichen Witz: 
Was hat ein schurke und ein Schwuler gemeinsam?? 


Beide kommen gerne von hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ich hab da einen herlichen Witz:
> Was hat ein schurke und ein Schwuler gemeinsam??
> Beide kommen gerne von hinten
> 
> ...



Feral Druiden auch xD

Hier n WL Witz:

2 Orcs gehn gemeins durch Tirisfal. Aufeinmal bemerken sie ein gruseliches Haus. Der einge Orc sagt: "Ich wette du traust dich nicht für 10 Minuten in das Haus zu gehen". Der andere Orc will natürlich Angeben und geht hinein. Dort wartet schon der Dunkle Lord auf ihn. Der sagt, dass er seine mächigste Totesspinne rufe.
Also die endlich auftauchte, konnte der Orc über die Spinne nur lachen. Dann sagte der Lord:"Niemand hat von meinem grausamsten Untotenkrieger Angst". Doch der Orc hatte keine Angst. Doch plötzlich wurde der Dunkle Lord still. Da sagte er "Aja.. ich hab ja noch einen Neffen (?? - schreibt man das so? ^^)." - "Und der wäre?", sagte der Orc darauf. "Hier ist er", brullte der Lord und plötzlich taucht ein Undead Warlock auf. Der Orc rann raus und schrie: "OMG WARLOCK!"
Ich find ihn lustig xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslack (13. Dezember 2007)

Zwei Orc Jäger verirren sich im Wald.
Sagt der eine du gib mal nen Schuß ab vielleicht hört uns ja jemand,
darauf der andre geht nicht ich habe keine Pfeile mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Dezember 2007)

Aslack schrieb:


> Zwei Orc Jäger verirren sich im Wald.
> Sagt der eine du gib mal nen Schuß ab vielleicht hört uns ja jemand,
> darauf der andre geht nicht ich habe keine Pfeile mehr.
> 
> ...


lol der is geil^^


----------



## Gias (13. Dezember 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.darklegacycomics.com/83.html
-geilster duduwitz imo und gleichzeitg der link zu der seite -find man sollte dem autor bissel credit für seine arbeit geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow_shadowpriest (13. Dezember 2007)

einfach nur geil die witze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hier ma einer den ich leztens gehört hab:

woran erkennt man dass die Horde Sw geraidet hat ??? 

die Mülleimer sind leergefressen und di Hühner schwanger


----------



## Bongoboy (14. Dezember 2007)

HalloBob schrieb:


> Welcher CHar in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab??
> Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...




wahahahahahahaha - #1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drapecoz (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch noch einen der "seltenen" Palawitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum haben Palas die geringsten Reppkosten?

Wer kein Dmg macht, kann auch kein Aggro ziehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamni (19. Dezember 2007)

10 Punkte an denen sie erkennen,dass
sie mit *NOOBS * unterwegs sind:

(in chronologischer Reihenfolge)

1.Nach dem ersten Wipe müssen bereits zwei Spieler
 zum Reparieren aus der Instanz

2.Der Druide wirkt Anregen....auf den Krieger!

3.Zwei weitere Wipes später...ihr Krieger teilt Ihnen 
  mit,dass er Rüstung Zerreißen nun in seine Fähigkeitenleiste zieht.

4.Der Schurke meint,Vanish sei ein Reinigungsmittel.

5.Sie haben zwei Hexenmeister dabei und innerhalb
  der vergangenen drei Stunden gab es keinen einzi-
  en Seelenstein!

6.Als Tank sind Sie konstant auf Platz 1 der Schadens-
   liste.

7.Nach dem zweiten Boss-Kampf geht bereits die
   Sonne wieder auf.

8.Ihr Druide versucht zum dritten Mal,den
   tot gestellten Jäger wiederzubeleben.

9.Der Jäger versucht im Gegenzug
   wieder mal verzweifelt, einen Bären
   zu zähmen, dessen Name dem des
   druiden erstaunlich ähnelt.....

10.Sie haben den letzten und insgesamt bereits zwölften
    Wipe selbst zu verschulden, da Sie dem Trauerspiel
    endgültig ein Ende bereiten wollten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (19. Dezember 2007)

hier was lustisches in exodar gefunden^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ione15 (19. Dezember 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD endgeil !!! total hamma (und die davor auch) kann kaum noch aufhören zu lachen^^


----------



## Aerias (19. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal: It's not a bug, it's a feature... Schade das Blizzard das nicht bei den Healshammy items gesagt hat :X.

Naja, meine Witz:
Treffen sich zwei Blutelfen im Alterac. Als diese dann auf einen Mensch Hexenmeister Treffen, sagt der eine Elf:
"Hey! Ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22!! Unzingeln wir ihn!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulltastic (20. Dezember 2007)

Wie versteckt sich ein Taure im Wald von Elwynn?
- Er klettert in einen Baum und mall seine Klöten rot an so das sie aussehen wie Äpfel!


----------



## Luminon (20. Dezember 2007)

neulich in der schule : 9. stunde quasi alle kurz vorm einschlafen 
kollege von mir kommt vom klo wieder und ganz geistesabwesned sagt so "re" als er wieder ins klassenzimmer kommt und der lehrer so "WB" so erstmal alle blöd geschaut und dann hat man genau gesehen wer in dem kurs online spielt und wer nix davon hält ^^


----------



## TvP1981 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ogrom schrieb:


> hab auch einen =)
> Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> 
> Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."
> ...



geil..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraall (20. Dezember 2007)

Keine ahnung ob der hier schon war, grad vom freund geschrieben bekommen xD

Sitzen 3 Leute am Lagerfeuer, sagt der eine: "Ich mach keinen dmg..."
Sagt der 2. : "Ich kann nicht heilen..."
Sagt der 3. : "Ich bin auch Paladin..."


----------



## Ematra (20. Dezember 2007)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Raidleiter und einem Terroristen?
--> Der Terrorist hat Sympathisanten.


Altvater Winter, ein mutiger Paladin, ein feiger Paladin, ein Raidleiter und ein Heilschamane stehen vor einem Stück Winterhauchfest-Lebkuchen. Plötzlich verfinstert sich die Sonne. Als sie wieder erscheint, ist der Lebkuchen weg. Wer hat es genommen?
--> Der feige Paladin. Altvater Winter und ein mutiger Paladin sind nichts als Mythen, der Raidleiter springt nicht für Lebkuchen, und bis der Heilschamane mal was mitbekommen hat, ist die Gruppe längst gewiped.


Was sind 5.000 Gnome auf dem Meeresgrund?
--> Ein guter Anfang.


----------



## mallezwerg (20. Dezember 2007)

ein zwerg sitzt in der gastsube in ironforge,als eine schöne nachtelfe durch die türe kommt.
er denkt sich: hallo schöne frau.na da werd ich doch mal sehen,was geht.
der zwerg ruft den kellner zu sich,kauft eine grosse flasche elfischen wein,und schickt ihn der n811e mit einem zettel,auf dem steht: würden sie diesen wein mit mir trinken? zu ihrem tisch.

die n811e studiert den zettel einige sekunden lang,lächelt den zwerg kurz an und nimmt dann den zettel,dreht ihn um und schreibt etwas auf die rückseite.

kurze zeit später bringt die schankmaid den zettel zum zwerg.
auf dem zettel steht drauf:
werter zwerg,wenn ich diese flasche wein mit ihnen trinken soll,müssen sie schon einen epischen reitsäbler haben,mindestens 1000gold auf ihrer bank liegen haben,pvp-rang rittmeister sein und 17cm in der hose haben.

der zwerg ruft die schankmaid,bittet um einen neuen zettel und schreibt dann:

liebe n811ische schönheit,ich besitze einen epischen widder,einen epischen gnomenschreiter,den reittiger aus Zg,eine gepanzerte quiraidrohne UND einen epischen reitsäbler. weiterhin beträg mein aktueller kontostand 10000g UND ich habe den PVP-Rang oberster Kriegsfürst. aber eines würde ich selbst für so eine verführerische n811e nicht tun,und das wäre mich von 8cm meiner männlichkeit zu trennen,also schicken sie mir die flasche mit dem wein einfach zurück!


----------



## Rena/Virgi (24. Dezember 2007)

*
Der ist spitze!

Obwohl das eher zum Tauren passt als zum Zwerg.*


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Stehen 4 Leute auf einem Zug, ein Zwerg, ein Orc, eine Menschin und eine Nachtelfe. Der Zug fährt durch einen Tunnel, es wird dunkel und als es wieder hell wird hat der Orc eine rote Wange. Die Menschin denkt sich:" Ich wette der Orc hat die Nachtelfe begrabscht und sie hat ihn gehauen." Die Nachtelfe denkt sich:" Ich wette der Orc hat die Menschin begrabscht und sie hat ihn gehauen." Der Orc denkt sich:" Ich wette die Menschin hat die Nachtelfe begrabscht und sie hat aufversehen mich gehauen." Der Zwerg denkt sich: " Hat ja gut geklappt!"

Sitzen 2 Elfen auf einem Hügel, sieht einer eine gruppe Hordler und sagt:,, Los, schnell weg! " Der andere darauf:,, Nein, ich Elf du Elf, zusammen sind wir 22."


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Achja einen tollen vergessen.

Bei einem Paladin erscheint eine Fee und gibt ihm drei Wünsche, da sagt der Paladin:,, Ich möchte das ich unsterblich bin, das mein Pferd unsterblich ist und das ich ein so großes Ding habe wie mein Pferd." Einige Stunden später kommt er zu seinem Knappen und sagt;,, Schlag mein Pferd!" Der Knappe tuht was er ihm sagt und schlägt es, nichts passiert. Dan der Paladin:,, Schlag mich!", der Knappe:,, aber..." der Paladin wieder: "Schlag mich." Der Knappe schlägt auf den Paladin ein, nichts passiert. Der Knappe:,, Das ist unglaublich!" Darauf der Paladin:,, Und jetzt guck mal hier!" Er zieht sich die Hose runter... der Knappe entsetzt:,, Oh Herr... so eine große Muschi(<- man kans auch anders formulieren, aber so stands im Witz drin) hab ich noch nie gesehen."


----------



## Balmungd (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir ma nicht alles durch gelesen bis auf die Ersten paar Seiten und darunter sind echt ein paar Göttliche^^.

Doch eine Aussage muss ich belegen!

ZITAT(Pi91 @ 25.10.2006, 00:32) *



> ZITAT(Pi91 @ 25.10.2006, 00:32) *
> 
> Meinst das?
> Find das so geil^^
> ...



Das Lied davon ist aus WC2 nicht WC3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu meinen Witzen die ich mal so gehört habe als ich im Zug von der GC zurück nach Hause gefahren bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt ein Gnome am schnelsten auf den anderen Kontinent?
Stellt sich vor einen NiesendenTauren.

Geht ein Nachtelf ein Mensch und ein Zwerg in ne Bar. Der Nachtelf bestellt einen Wein, der Mensch sein Bier und der Zwerg sein Meet. Fliegen in alle 3 Krüge je eine Fliege worauf der Nachtelf den Krug zur seite schiebt und einen neuen Bestellt. Der Mensch nimmt sich die Fliege und wirft sie weg. Der Zwerg nimmt sich die Fliege und brüllt: RÜCK MEIN MEET RAUS, RÜCK MEIN MEET RAUS!!!

Geht ein Nachtelf ein Mensch und ein Zwerg zusammen aufs WC kommt der Mensch zu erst raus.
Stellt sich vor das Waschbecken und nimmt zum Waschen sehr viel Wasser und viel Papier zum Trocknen und sagt zur WCReinigung, Ich muss auf meine Sauberkeit achten.
Kommt der Zwerg benutzt nur einen Tropen Wasser und ganz wenig Papier und sagt zur WCReinigung, Ich hab schon als kleines Kind gelernt nicht so viele Resourcen zu vergeuten.
Kommt der Nachtelf geht am Waschbecken vorbei und sagt locker zur WCReinigung, Ich hab schon vor 100Jahren gelernt mir nicht auf die Hände zu pinkeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxologe (30. Dezember 2007)

^^ Rofl

Ich hab auch einen:

Wieso ist es eine beleidigung wenn man sagt du bist 10000 mal klüger als ein Krieger?

10000 mal 0!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balmungd (31. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich grade mal auf der buffedPage gelesen einfach LOL^^.


Die Brut von Onyxia
Stufe 41 Quest in Düstermarschen

#28  dämätschpala am 13. Juni Bewertung: -22   
die eier liegen hinter onyxia. onyxia wurde an bc angepasst, man sollte diese quest daher nur mit einer mindestens 5 mann starken gut equippten lvl 70er gruppe versuchen.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1172

Also bei einer 5er Gruppe von 70er Palas wundere ich mich nicht das sie LV41Quests machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (31. Dezember 2007)

Wieviele Tauren brauch man um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln?
- 100!! einer hält die Glühbirne, der Rest dreht TB =)

(nix gegen Tauren, ich liebe Tauren xD)


----------



## Serialdeath (11. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne nur die: 

-Wodurch fällt ein WOWler im Supermarkt auf?
-Er wartet vor den leeren Regalen auf Respawn!


-Was kommt dabei raus, wenn ein Krieger und ein Priester sich paaren???
-Ein Paladin!
-Warum geht das net?
-Weil aus zwei so geilen Klassen nicht sone Scheiß Klasse werden kann!

Naja sind beide net so gut aber naja^^

MFG SERIAL


----------



## Juzo (11. Januar 2008)

Warum laufen Zwerge sogerne über Wiesen 


Weil ihnen das Gras so schön an den Eiern kitzelt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kighlander (11. Januar 2008)

Eenen kenne ick ooch noch:



Kommt'n Zwerg ins Gasthaus und löscht das Licht.

Was will er trinken ???



Ein Dunkelbier !



Kommt'n Zwerg in Gashaus und entfacht das Licht.

Was will er trinken ???



Ein Helles Bier !



Kommt'n Zwerg ins Gasthaus und legt seinen "Lümmel" auf den Tresen.

Was will er trinken ???



EINEN KURZEN !!!!!



Muhahaha ^^


----------



## knödelmatze (11. Januar 2008)

Was haben Frauen und Palas gemeinsam ?  (Nich böse gemeint) ^^

         .............. Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2 Palas in Brachland der eine kämpft der ander macht auch keinen DMG 



xxx: suchen 2 Leute die DMG machen für Arka Hero
Pala: was ist DMG ? 
xxx: na das wofür du nicht geschaffen bist
Pala: aso na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

knödelmatze schrieb:


> Was haben Frauen und Palas gemeinsam ?  (Nich böse gemeint) ^^
> 
> .............. Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem
> 
> ...


Der erste war gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der 2. steht hier schon.
Der 3. war nicht witzig.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Juzo schrieb:


> Warum laufen *Zwerge* sogerne über Wiesen
> Weil ihnen das Gras so schön an den Eiern kitzelt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss Gnom stehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur so neben bei.


----------



## goxx (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich hab mir im Internet ein paar WoW-Witze angeschaut un fand das ganze so toll das ich da eine Seite mit gemacht habe.

www.wow-witze.net

z.Z. sind da ca. 50 witze enthalten ...
Das is natürlich nur der Anfang, ich werde die Seite täglich aktualisieren damit ihr immer was neues zum Lachen habt.

Wenn ihr Witze habt die ihr gerne auf der Seite sehen würdet schickt sie mir bitte an folgende email:

Email: info@wow-witze.net

Viel Spass beim Lesen =)


----------



## Hulk² (12. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich wird hier nicht alles doppelt und dreifach wiederholt naja wenn mir noch einer einfällt der nicht auf der Seite steht editiere ich nochmal
Ok hab alle durchgelesen. Der fehlt noch: Ein Murloc,ein Zwerg und Hogger gehen nach Sturmwind. Als sie im Tal der Helden ankommen springt der Murloc von der Brücke in den See. Der Zwerg und Hogger gehen weiter. Als die an der nächsten Bierbude vorbeikommen rennt der Zwerg freudig hinein. Hogger geht weiter. Später kam der Murloc zum Zwerg in die Bar und erzählte dass der Schamane am Ufer ihn entdeckt und mit Blitzschlägen bearbeiten hat. Kurz darauf meinte der Wirt:,, Keine Haustiere!" und bei flogen raus. Kommt Hogger angerannt, Ein Haufen 70er hinterher. Der Zwerg brachte sich in Sicherheit und ging zur Tiefenbahn. Der Murloc und Hogger rannten in die Burg von Sturmwind und rempelten den kleinen König um. Vor Schreck wechselte Onyxia aus versehen in die Drachenform und trat auf den König. Eine Horde Wachen kam angerannt. Onyxia Hogger und der Murloc meldeten sich in Auge des Sturms an und flohen ins BG. Onyxia war so schwer das die Nethersturm-Scherbe des BG runterfiel und in Sturmwind landete. Durch die Erschütterung wurde fast der ganze Wald von Elwynn zerstört und ein Teil von Westfall. Als Blizzard das sah wurde Hogger rausgepatcht weil er zu imba war. Onyxia ist nur der Endboss des Verließ. Und der Murloc wurde als neue Rasse der Allianz reingepatcht. Die Horde war am whinen und als Blizzard nix Tat haben alle Hordler ihr Accounts gelöscht. Deswegen wurde Kalimdor verlassen und vom Lich King übernommen. Die Untoten übernahmen die Schiffe von Beutebucht und übernahmen auch die Östl. Königreiche. Die Bäume starben überall ab und alles Leben auf Azeroth wurde ausgelöscht.
Nerf Hogger plis.

Ich weiß der stinkt aber er fehlte^^


----------



## goxx (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde versuchen jeden Witz nur 1x auf der Seite zu veröffentlichen ...
Naja ich hoffe das ihr sie auch lesen werdet


----------



## RouV3n (12. Januar 2008)

Klasse Seite, echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Besten finde ich *Realitätsverlust*^^

mfg
RouV3n


----------



## BallzofSt33L (12. Januar 2008)

hab auch einen:

treffen sich 2 palas
sie machen ein duell
es dauert recht lange
einmal wegen des gottesschildes
und zum anderen
weil der eine ständig critet
und er andere auch keinen dmg macht

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA (nur klischee aber funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zer0X (12. Januar 2008)

So formuliert ist es kein witz :O


----------



## BallzofSt33L (12. Januar 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> So formuliert ist es kein witz :O


^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

> Zwei Zwerge in einer Instanz - ein Tapferer und ein etwas Ängstlicher. Während der Tapfere steht und einen Gegner nach dem Anderen bekämpft, liegt der andere am Boden und fragt ganz verunsichert :”Nach was riecht eigentlich Blut ?” Der Tapfere, der wie ein Löwe kämpft und keine Zeit für ne Fragestunde hat, antwortet genervt :”Nach Scheiße du noob!” Darauf der Ängstliche :”Dann bin ich verwundet .”



Herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hätte ich mich doch grade fast selbt verwundet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (12. Januar 2008)

geniale seite, versuch immer diese 57seitigen tread jeden guten witz rauszusaugen der ned 5-6 mal schon da war^^


----------



## Bubi17 (13. Januar 2008)

Geile Seite muss man sich mal durch lesen, und nicht dauernt einen WoW-Witze-Thread aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Januar 2008)

goxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir im Internet ein paar WoW-Witze angeschaut un fand das ganze so toll das ich da eine Seite mit gemacht habe.
> 
> www.wow-witze.net
> ...


Warum? Ich denke wir haben hier bei Buffed mehr als du jemals schreiben wirst. Auch hier der Hinweis mal die Suchfunktion zu nutzen!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...94&hl=Witze


----------



## Dunham (13. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum? Ich denke wir haben hier bei Buffed mehr als du jemals schreiben wirst. Auch hier der Hinweis mal die Suchfunktion zu nutzen!
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...94&hl=Witze


in diesem tread ist alles so unübersichtlich, nicht nur dass die witze tausend mal gepostet werden wird auch ncoh die "witz" anmostphäre von den witzwarschonda flamern gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Nette Seite, aber die Rechtschreibung ist teilweise katasthrophal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (13. Januar 2008)

nette seite ^^

waren ein paar dabei die kannte ich noch nicht :-)

immer fleissig weiter sammeln :-)


----------



## goxx (13. Januar 2008)

So, hab die Seite ein wenig von der Struktur her verändert ... mehr Witze draufgeklatscht uvm. 
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr sie täglich besucht und auch an eure Freunde oder einfach in der Gilde weiterschickt damit meine Arbeit nicht umsonst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danköööö


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Januar 2008)

wirklich nette seite


----------



## NeLonz (17. Januar 2008)

Reiten 10 Palas durchs Brachland....
Da sehen sie einen Schamanen.

P1: Heyho! Da ist ein dreckiger Taurenschami, lasst ihn uns umlegen...

Also reiten die 10 Palas dem Schami hinterher.

Sie haben ihn eingeholt..

Plötzlich: ER IST WEG.. wie vom Erdboden verschlungen..

5 Minuten später sind alle 10 Paladine tot!!!

WAS IST PASSIERT?







Antwort: Es war eindeutig ein Hinterhalt, denn hinter dem Hügel, da lauerte..... NOCH EIN SCHAMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













&: Kommt ein Gnom in eine Bar 
Setzt sich zu einem Orc an einen Tisch...

Sie trinken sich voll & so...
Da meint der Gnom:" Hey ORC. Siehst du den Tauren dahinten? Was gibst du mir, wenn ich den zum Lachen bringen kann?"

Der Orc ist Stammgast in der Kneipe, ebenso der Taure & so weiß der Orc natürlich, dass der lvl 70 Taurenkrieger mit T6 & S3 set voll NIE lacht & nie weint... 100% nie..
"Klar, kleiner Gnom.. Solltest du ihn zum Lachen bringen können, kriegst du 10g. Solltest du aber fehlschlagen krieg ich die 10g."

Gesagt, getan.
 Der Gnom geht zum Tauren hin, flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr !
Daraufhin bricht der Taure in schallendes Gelächter aus.

Der Gnom geht zum Orc zurück & kassiert die 10g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Minuten später ( Der Alkohol ist ohne Pause weitergeflossen) wettet der Gnom, dass er den Tauren jetzt auch noch zum Weinen bringen kann.

Der Orc geht auf die Wette ein & setzt 500 Gold, ist er sich doch ziemlich sicher, dass er nie von einem Tauren überhaupt gehört hat, der je geweint haben soll.

Nun, der Gnom geht wieder zum Tauren hin, flüstert ihm wieder etwas ins Ohr, geht mit dem Tauren vor die Tür & kommt mit ihm nach 2 Minuten wieder.
Der Taure ist total am Heulen..
Er ruft nach seiner Mutter & das ganze Programm..

Daraufhin fragt der Orc den Gnom, wie er das bewerkstelligt habe ..

Die Antwort des Gnoms:" Beim ersten Mal hab ich dem Tauren gesagt, dass mein Schwanz größer ist & beim zweiten Mal haben wir verglichen!"












Nya, hoffe sie gefallen Euch,
NeLonz


----------



## -Aurelien- (17. Januar 2008)

Zwei Zwerge sitzen in einer Kneipe und unterhalten sich...
Zwerg1:"Wußtet du eigentlich das Alkohol elfische Hormone enthält?"
Zwerg2:"Nein, wie kommst du zu dieser Theorie?"
Zwerg1:"Nun je mehr Alkohol man trinkt um so unverständlicher wird die Sprache, man wird hemmungsloser und singt bescheuerte Lieder 

Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!"
Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!" 

Ein Ork: Machst Du Dir was aus Nachtelfen?"
Ein anderer Ork: Fischköder, Rattenfutter, Würmerfraß, ...


----------



## -Aurelien- (17. Januar 2008)

Sagt ein Katholik zum WoW - Gamer:" Neulich ist der Papst gestorben." Fragt der Gamer:" Und, was hat er gedroppt?"

Ähem ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wieviel Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbrine reinzuschrauben?
100!
Einer hält die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreh


----------



## seek_k (17. Januar 2008)

Blizzard überlegte den Magier in Teppich umzubenennen weil er aus Stoff ist und ständig auf dem Boden liegt, doch der Gedanke wurde verworfen weil Teppiche kein Wasser produzieren können.


----------



## -Aurelien- (17. Januar 2008)

ein lvl 10 elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das elfengebiet und zieht
hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche kalimdor. da sieht sie zum ersten mal
einen ork und fragt ihn: "sie herr ork, warum haben sie so lange zähne",
Ork: "damit ich dich besser fressen kann" die elfin springt ängstlich davon.
kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen troll und fragt: "sie herr troll warum haben
sie so lange arme"? Troll: "damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann" und
wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. an einem teich entdeckt sie einen
sitzenden tauren hinter einem gebüsch nur sein kopf ragt hervor und die
kleine fragt wieder: "hallo herr taure warum haben sie so grosse augen"?

Taure: halt die schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken"!


----------



## Galadith (17. Januar 2008)

wurstfingerde schrieb:


> Ein Ork sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Ork.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...



omgomgogmoggmogmgoggmogmogmogomgom zomfg oloolollololololololo

you made my day *rofl*


----------



## Galadith (17. Januar 2008)

seek_k schrieb:


> Blizzard überlegte den Magier in Teppich umzubenennen weil er aus Stoff ist und ständig auf dem Boden liegt, doch der Gedanke wurde verworfen weil Teppiche kein Wasser produzieren können.






-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ein lvl 10 elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das elfengebiet und zieht
> hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche kalimdor. da sieht sie zum ersten mal
> einen ork und fragt ihn: "sie herr ork, warum haben sie so lange zähne",
> Ork: "damit ich dich besser fressen kann" die elfin springt ängstlich davon.
> ...




zomfg olololololololol xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ich kann net mehr^^


----------



## cM2003 (17. Januar 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte:
> Silithus am Powerquesten um noch vor TBC Release mit meiner TROLL Magierin 60 zu werden. Beim looten eines Käfers hatte ich auf einmal den Hexenschussbug. Also WoW Restartet doch bei Charakterauswahl auf Anub'Arak war schluss. Also auf meinen Schurken in Alleria umgeloggt - das ging - und ein Ticket eröffnet.
> 
> Wenig später... siehe Bild"
> ...


Das Bild geht bei mir nicht, bzw. wird nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Januar 2008)

"Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald? 
Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht. 
(ROFLLLL)"

man ist der Geil, aber ob sowas versautes ins Forum gehört^^ und dann noch vom Mod tz tz tz


----------



## Mompster (17. Januar 2008)

wurstfingerde schrieb:


> Ein Ork sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Ork.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...



ENDGEIL !


----------



## Dorschbert (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Gamemaster in World of Warcraft ein Problem haben, schreiben sie Chuck Norris ein Ticket. Chuck Norris antwortet mit: “Dieses Problem ist mir bekannt, ich arbeite daran.”


----------



## StolenTheRogue (17. Januar 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...





Find ich bis jetzt am besten!!


Traurig nur das fast alle jokes entweder über palas oder einfach rl witze auf wow gemünzt sind...


----------



## Earthhorn (17. Januar 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Undeads:
Fragt der eine zum andern:"Und? Was spielst du für ne Klasse?"
Sagt der Andere:"Jäger!"
Der erste erwidert verwundert:"Undead Jäger?? Das gibts doch gar net...!"
"Doch! Totstelln-Bug!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kneipi86 (17. Januar 2008)

Ein zwei Zwerge und ein Gnom werden von Ogern gefangen genommen. 
Die Oger erfüllen jedem der drei noch ein Wunsch, bevor sie die drei zu Trommeln verarbeiten. 
Der erste Zwerg wünscht sich auf die Schnelle noch einen Krug Bier, diesen bekommt der Zwerg. Als er Ihn ausgetrunken hat, schnappen ihn sich die Oger und fangen an Ihm die Haut vom leib zu Ziehen und aus der Haut eine Trommel zu machen. Der zweite Zwerg, nicht so blöd, wünscht sich ein riesen Fass Bier, er will sich ja schliesslich Zeit lassen um noch eienn Ausweg zu finden. Als er das Fass letztendlich auch leer hatte, schnappen ihn die Oger und machen auch aus Ihm eine Trommel.
Die Oger fragen nu den Gnom, dieser wünschte sich sein Brotmesser. Die Oger hatten nichts dagegen ein zuwenden. Was soll ein so kleiner Gnom auch mit einem noch so kleinem Messer.
Der Gnom springt auf und rammt sich das Messer immer wieder selber in den Leib. "Aus mir macht ihr keine Trommel!!!" "Aus mir macht ihr keine Trommel!!!"


----------



## Neradox (17. Januar 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Sagt ein Katholik zum WoW - Gamer:" Neulich ist der Papst gestorben." Fragt der Gamer:" Und, was hat er gedroppt?"



Pietätlos, aber echt geil <3

PS.: Wahrscheinlich Heal-Equip für Priester^^


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (17. Januar 2008)

> Ein Ork sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Ork.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...




Scheiß is der geil!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht weiter so ihr treibt mir noch das pippi in die augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Neotrion (17. Januar 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




den kenn ich auch, aber ich kenn ihn mit dem hasen der verprügelt wird vom Bär und Fuchs^^


----------



## Kacie (17. Januar 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaa! geil! das is echt der beste witz von allen! LOOOOL


----------



## Neotrion (17. Januar 2008)

LoL, das müsst ihr schauen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Umls-GxxWaU


Zitat von dem Film:
''Druiden sind die 10-Kämpfer in WoW, sie können alles, aber nix richtig. Und das beknakteste daran ist, egal was sie machen, sie müssen sich vorher in albernde Tier oder Pflanzen verwandeln....''


XD


----------



## ApoY2k (17. Januar 2008)

Uuuh wow... noch nie gehört... ganz was neues... O:


----------



## Takaja (17. Januar 2008)

hier mal ein paar meinerseits ^^:

Treffen sich zwei Priester,meint der eine zum anderen: "du, der Papst ist tot..."
fragt der andere: "was hat er gedroppt???"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie töten Tauren Wildtiere? Sie fressen ihnen das Gras weg!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum tragen die Defias rote Halstücher? Weil sie sich keinen Zahnarzt leisten können. (alt aber GENIAL) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommt ein Bettler zum Zwerg und fragt: "Gibst Du mir etwas Gold?"
Antwortet der Zwerg: "Klar, immer zu! Nimm meinen ganzen Schatz und das ganze Geschmeide dazu!"
Der Bettler, irritiert: "Willst Du mich verarschen?"
Darauf der Zwerg grinsend: "Und wer hat damit angefangen?"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Zwerg geht auf einer Brücke, zu einer größeren Stadt spazieren.
Als er über das Geländer blickt, sieht er am Flußufer eine Person, die gerade im Begriff ist, aus dem Fluß zu trinken.
Ruft der Zwerg: "Bist Du verrückt? Das kannst Du doch nicht trinken. Davon wird man krank!"
Die Person blickt auf. Ein Elf: "Was hast Du gesagt?"
Der Zwerg:
"Trink langsam, das Wasser ist kalt." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Treffen sich zwei Jäger.
Sagt der eine: Mann, ist DEIN Pet aber hässlich.
Darauf der Druide: Halt's Maul!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nen gnom und nen taure sitzen am strad, meint der taure zum gnom "siehst du den orc dort hinten"
darauf der gnom" jap"
sagt der taure zu dem gnom" der hat seit über 2 jahren nicht mehr gelacht, wenn du ihn zum lachen bringst dann werde ich dich reichlich belohnen"
der gnom geht darauf hin zu dem orc und sagt irgendwas zu ihm worauf der orc total lachen muss.
der taure guckt verduzt und meint wenn du ihn nun zum weinen bringst gebe ich dir das doppelte. gesagt getan geht der gnom zum orc und er fängt an zu weinen.
der taure guckt wieder verduzt und meint zum gnom "wie hast du das gemacht" ?
darauf der gnom" zu erst meinte ich zu ihm wetten das ich den längeren von uns 2 habe. das hat ihn zum lachen gebracht. naja danach haben wir es verglichen"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum lachen Gnome, wenn sie über eine Wiese laufen?
Weil ihnen das Gras an den Eiern kitzelt.^^



sind meinerseits einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spaß beim lachen^^


----------



## NeLonz (17. Januar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Kommt ein Orc in ein gasthaus und hat nen Papagei auf der Schulter.
> Fragt der Wirt: "Oh wo hast du den denn her?"
> Der Papagei: "Weiss auch nicht ist mir zugelaufen"



Also ich kenn das so dass der Papagei dann sagt:"
Durotar, die gibts da überalll"


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Januar 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger, der eine krittisch


----------



## Lewa (17. Januar 2008)

chuck norris kennt weder vorahnung, noch geschwächte seele!


----------



## Mirdoìl (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auchn paar...

Geht ein Untoter zum erste hilfe lehrer. Da sagt der Lehrer, "bisschen spät dran, was?"

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen.
Mensch: Diese kinder heutzutage, Fett und versoffen.

verfehlen sich zwei schurken - haben sich wohl net gesehen...

Und jetzt noch´n richtig geiler 


Ein Mensch ist mit seinem Pferd im Wald von elwynn unterwegs.
Springt ein Hase aus dem Gebüsch und das Pferd scheut und wirft den Mensch ab.
Der steht gelassen auf, geht zu seinem Pferd und sagt ruhig: eins
,steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Beim Springen über einen Bach verschätzt sich das Pfer und landet mit dem Reiter im Wasser.
Der steigt triefnass ab, schaut dem Pferd in die Augen und sagt ruhig: zwei
Steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Als das Pferd an einem Baum hängenbleibt und das Bein des Reiters einquetscht steigt dieser ab, humpelt zum Kopf des Pferdes sagt ruhig: drei
,nimmt sein Schwert und versetzt ihm den Todesstoss.
sein ausritt ist damit beendet, er nimmt seinen Ruhestein zurück nach Stormwind.
Dort fragt ihn seine Frau wo denn sein mount abgeblieben sei. Als sie hört was geschehn ist, macht sie eine fürchterliche Szene.
Er schaut sie gelassen an und sagt ruhig: eins... 


Mgf noob unterm Messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (17. Januar 2008)

Warum lachen Gnome, wenn sie über eine Wiese laufen?
Weil ihnen das Gras an den Eiern kitzelt.^^

der is einfach Genial!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (17. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Warum lachen Gnome, wenn sie über eine Wiese laufen?
> Weil ihnen das Gras an den Eiern kitzelt.^^
> 
> der is einfach Genial!!
> ...



kenn ich au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (17. Januar 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Langohren und einem Baum?
Es gibt keinen. In beide gehört die Axt.



Was macht ein Zwerg wenn er ein Langohr vor sich wie wild hin und herspringen sieht?
Er schießt weiter.



Die menschliche Priesterin ist genervt und schreibt n Ticket:
<Sie>: Ich möchte gerne meinen Mitspieler melden da ich mich sexuell belästigt fühle.
<GM>: Was macht er denn?
<Sie>: Er sagt immerzu das mein Haar gut riecht.
<GM>: Tut mir leid. Ich kann da keine sexuelle Belästigung feststellen!?
<Sie>: Aber er ist ein Gnom!


und der älteste EVER (!):
Die Streitmacht der Allianz trifft in Rachet ein um Crossraods zu attakieren.
So zieht die Armee Richtung Crossroads bis ein Schamane auf dem Hügel auftaucht und das Heer beleidigt.
Der Kommandant befehlt vier seiner Leute sich diesen elenden Schamanen zu holen.

Nach 1 Minute kehrt der Schamane auf den Hügel zurück und lacht.
Diesesmal schickt der Kommandant 10 seines Gefolges um dem Schamanen den Garr auszumachen.

Nach 5 Minuten kehrt der Schamane lachend auf den Hügel zurück.
Sauer schickt er 50 seiner besten Mannen nach dem Schamanen.

Nach 10 Minuten kriecht ein stark verletzter Soldat über den Hügel und ächzt: "Da war noch einer!"


----------



## Kai1994 (17. Januar 2008)

Wie merkt man sich die 11880? ganz einfach!!
11mobs,88pals 0? 0kills


----------



## Thranduilo (17. Januar 2008)

Kommt nen Orc mit nem Papagei nach Booty-Bay
Da frägt der Goblin: " Hey wo hastn den aufgegabelt?"
Sagt der Papagei: " In Durotar, da laufen tausende von denen rum"

xD^^


----------



## Georg217 (17. Januar 2008)

Nice aber die Pala witze sind kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sind urallt auch wenn ich sie stundenlang durch lesen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

Anonymius schrieb:


> Der is auch cool!^^ :
> 
> Ein Ork und ein Goblin spielten im Hain,
> da kam der Wildgreif und der Ork war allein!
> ...




Das steht auf der Magic-Kart "Wildgreif"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndy (17. Januar 2008)

So ich lass auch mal einen raus... 

Treffen sich ein WoW süchtiger und ein bischof.

Bischof:traure mein sohn.

Spieler:warum?

Bischof:der Papst ist gestern gestorben.

Spieler:und? was hat er gedroppt? 


bitte nicht alle auf einmal lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    (ist net so gut aber der einzige den ich kenne)


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Januar 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger, Beide Tod

2 Palas vor Ironforge
Fragt der erste:"Hey, Duell?"
Darauf der Zweite:"Ne, mein Ruhe hat noch CD"


----------



## Fabi_an (17. Januar 2008)

Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.

Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.

...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Fabi


----------



## Dunham (17. Januar 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.
> 
> Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.
> 
> ...


 HIER hat ein netter spieler dessen name mir leider entfallen ist eine seite aufgemacht wo die witze nur einmal vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps: bitte helft mit ihm seine seite aufrecht zu erhalten und neue witze per "einsenden" mitzuteilen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.
> 
> Sind zwar echt sau gute Witze dabei, aber bestimmt 100000 Wiederholungen, sowie ich grad wiederhole, dass alle Witze nur noch wiederholt werden.
> 
> ...



Der war seit einigen Seiten der beste...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrr (17. Januar 2008)

WWWWWWW    AAAAAAAA   RRRRRRRRR   NNNNNN UUUUUUU GGGGGGGG
WWWWWWW    AAAAAAAA   RRRRRRRRR   NNNNNN UUUUUUU GGGGGGGG
WWWWWWW    AAAAAAAA   RRRRRRRRR   NNNNNN UUUUUUU GGGGGGGG
[Übernehme keine Verantwortung für Schäden, erwarte nur 1dankeschön]
BESTER WITZ ALLER ZEITEN...


Ladys and Noobs! Wie ihr mich nicht kennt, dachte ich mir nicht euch ein paar witze raußzusuchen aus ''Was Guckst du?'' so habe ich mir mal was selbst reingefinggert!

Ihr habt nun die Ehre den besten WoW-Witz von mir! Den hochheiligen (name sieh rechts) zu lesen:

Los gehtz....


Ein früher Morgen... (weglassen diesen satz ignorieren..)

Ort: Auge des Sturm, Server: Festung der Stürme!

Mitstreiter: 1Magier - Gnome! Ich der: Dragonuchiha - Schurke *nimmt mich immer karazan mit*! und 15Hordler!

Mage=Magier,
Magier=Mage!

Mage wispert mich an: 

Hi, habe die letzten 1000Runs Auge des Sturms mit einer Super Neuen imbaren(bedeutet unschlagbar) taktik gewonnen!
Leider ist der andere schurke nichtmehr da, vermutlich totgelacht! 
Deshalb übernimm du die Aufgabe flage zu rennen wen ich ''los'' sage! Der bug(fehler) ist unbehebbar!

*ich denke, ja mal toll ein pg mit ahnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Start:

Magier rennt zu flage!
Orc will auch!
Mage nimmt flage Orc will flage!
Orc merkt ich bin gleich tot...
Orc rennt! mage hinterher,
Mage versucht Orc zu killen!
Orc rennt zu blutelfturm,
Mage bis in blutelfturm 15hordler gucken ihn an
Mage guckt 15hordler an! 
(ansage Spiel wir din 3min Bendet)

[Zeit Stop]

In dem augenblick dachte ich das dümmste was jetzt kommt ist, Mage stirbt: horde gibt flage ab!...

[ZEIT WEITER]

Mage rennt weg mit 100%hp!
Horde rennt nach!

Mage kommt zu mir! 
Horde auch!

[ZEIT STOP] 

Ich Koriegiere er hatz gefaschft! mich will er auch wohl umbringen?!
Ich wisper: ein ganz schlauer bist du!

[ZEIT WEITER]

Mage wird angegriffen von 15 Hordler im mittelpunkt der flage!
(2min bis zum Ende)

mage denkt nach:
Gnome igi, drückt holz in sein kopf - damit nochmehr brennt!
Horde hilft mit, druch Ball!

Mage schrein sich wieder zu bewegen!

Mage macht fonst Nova alle gefrezzen! 

Horde macht isignie!

Mage will flage abgeben,
Horde will auch!
Mage springt von klippe,
Mage schreit lossssssssssssss...sss,
(soll ich auch springen O,o)
Horde hinterher! 
magier stirbt! 
Fage wird in der luft von Horde aufgehoben!
Horde ist happy,
Horde ist tot!

[ZEIT STOP]

In dem moment bin ich auf den Boden gefallen und habe gedacht, bohr die allys auf unserem server spielen jetzt auch mit 2t account auf horde! 

[ZEIT WEITER]

Ich nehme flage ich springe los,

(noch 1min)

Ich lach mich fast tot...
ich gebe flage ab! sieg... 
nachhinein,... mage wispert mich an: 1001 Sieg ich glaube ich geh heute nicht ins bett 00:01Uhr!
Tja siehst du der bug ist unfixbar! Dummheit kann man halt nicht patchen!


[5min Später]
über den witz muss man halt lachen^^

Wie fandet ihr den?
Besser als 2bären[kopie von palas] sehen sich, der eine beide tanken und beide sterben nicht im duel.




WÄHLT MEIN WITZ!!! ER SOLL BITTE IM NEUEN BUFFED VIDEO DABEI SEIN!! GESPIELT ODER SO!!! ich WETTE DAS WIRD JEDER DOWNLOADEN, Danke -  ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde euch auch dabei unterstützen^^


Mfg der aka oldschoolbekannt Noobuhnter - Gw's International bekanntester spieler! 
[irgendwie auch in WoW O,o]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ich find den "Witz" eigentlich richtig schlecht... und ich lache über vieles. o_O


----------



## Nashan (18. Januar 2008)

Selten so viele schlechte Witze auf einem Haufen gesehn, schlimm.


----------



## Bawagrog (18. Januar 2008)

jo stimmt schon.... ganzschön schlecht vorallem weil ich nicht genug aufmerksamkeitsvermögen hab um so nen langen "witz" zu lesen -.-
edit: mein comment ist bezogen auf den "witz" von Garr die anderen sind teilweise echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Selten so viele schlechte Witze auf einem Haufen gesehn, schlimm.



Ach, hier gibt es eigentlich ganz gute. Aber der über meinem Post war wirklich schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Sun (18. Januar 2008)

orrr die witze sind einfach mal göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (18. Januar 2008)

rofl, ich lach mich kaputt   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Eldar%C3%AEon


----------



## Fabi_an (18. Januar 2008)

Danke Dunahm, super Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und @ VölligBuffed: Ich geb mir mühe^^ Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Fabi


----------



## pssst (18. Januar 2008)

ich kam heute nur bis Seite 3- sorry den anderen Seiten.

Aber der hier is gut: 

Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich der Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug... 

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will ich meine eigene Klasse haben!" 
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen, trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..." 
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung! 
..............

Ich habe gerade einen Schami angefangen als Twink Twink - aber der Witz macht mich nun echt neugierig auf den Schami. Hoffe nur, als Frau krieg ich all die Zauber, Totems gebacken *fg

grüße pssst


----------



## spencer10 (18. Januar 2008)

Moin Leute,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Super geile Witze hier von euch, die ich so noch nie gehört habe, habe Tränen in den Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So startet der Tag doch mal gut.

Danke an alle.

Gruß Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> rofl, ich lach mich kaputt   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Eldar%C3%AEon



sry, was ist an dem jetzt so lustig das er lederverarbeitung 0 hat?

ansonsten sind nen paar ganz gute witze dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte mehr ...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Januar 2008)

schon recht alt, aber man kann ihn immer wieder anwenden ^^

Ich kann einfach nie wiederstehen wenn ich das lese schon seit frühesten Level ^^
wenn folgende Gruppenanfrage zu lesen ist. 

Handelschannel: "xxx"       : Geht was ins Verlies?
Handelschannel:"Brandolf" : Ja eine Treppe

Die Reaktionen anschliessend sind immer sehr sehr lustig 


##################################################

Zwei Explorer erkunden das gleiche unbekannte und allgemein als
vermeindlich verbotene Gebiet. Der eine von Süden aus nach Norden, 
der andere aus der Gegenrichtung.
Als sie an einem schmalen Grat um einen Felsen per Walljump 
herumhüpfen stehen sie sich plötzlich Auge in Auge gegenüber.

Beide Spieler zucken erschrocken vor ihrem Bildschirm zusammen

Fast zeitgleich schreiben sie /s Bist du ein GM - ich bin nur ausversehen hier


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

> Zwei Explorer erkunden das gleiche unbekannte und allgemein als
> vermeindlich verbotene Gebiet. Der eine von Süden aus nach Norden,
> der andere aus der Gegenrichtung.
> Als sie an einem schmalen Grat um einen Felsen per Walljump
> ...



Der ist mies...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Runner (18. Januar 2008)

Trifft ein Pala einen Priester. Fragt der Pala: Ich kann dmg machen, tanken und heilen, war kannst du?
Dich rezzen wenn du damit fertig bist

hahahaha

mfg


----------



## Salahaldin (18. Januar 2008)

HIHIHIHIHHIIHHIIH DAS IST DER BESTE WITZ EVER XD ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Stand hier aber bestimmt schon 20 mal...


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Januar 2008)

Kommt ein Nachtelf in eine Bar. Er setzt sich an die Theke, bestellt einen Krug Met und schaut sich dann im Laden um. Ein paar betrunkene und lachende Zwerge in der Ecke, zwei Menschen spielen Karten, und...

Die Augen des Elfen fallen auf ein großes Glas voller Goldmünzen zwischen den Flaschen der Bar. Neugierig fragt er den Wirt, einen mürrischen Zwerg, was das für ein Glas sei. Der Wirt erklärt dem Elfen, es handle sich um eine Wette, er müsse erst 10 Goldmünzen einzahlen und dann 3 Dinge machen. Wenn er diese zur Zufriedenheit des Wirtes erledige, bekäme er das Glas mit dem ganzen Gold. Auf die Frage hin, was er denn machen müsse, antwortet der Zwerg, er müsse erst einzahlen, dann bekäme er die Aufgaben.

Der Elf ist misstrauisch und bestellt sich erst noch einen weiteren Krug Met, 10 Gold sind für ihn viel Geld. Aber nach einiger Zeit wird er einfach zu neugierig und hat sich auch etwas Mut angetrunken, er zückt den Geldbeutel und zahlt die 10 Gold ein und der Zwerg sagt: 

"Gut, mein nachtelfischer Freund, zu den Aufgaben. 
Die erste Aufgabe ist es, diese große Flasche unheimlich starkes Zwergengebräu zu trinken, ohne eine Miene zu verziehen. Als zweites... Nun, ich habe einen Warg im Garten, der hat einen lockeren Zahn, der müsste ihm gezogen werden und als drittes... Nun ja, oben, im rechten Zimmer, da ist meine Großmutter. Sie hatte noch nie in ihrem Leben einen Orgasmus, naja, das wäre dann Deine Aufgabe!"

Der Nachtelf ist zwar etwas blass geworden, immerhin ist Zwergengebräu wirklich stark und mit Wargen nicht zu spaßen, geschweige denn Zwergenfrauen, die haben Bärte, aber das Gold lockt ihn und er geht die Wette ein.

Der Zwerg stellt ihm die große Flasche unheimlich starkes Zwergengebräu auf den Tresen, der Elf setzt an und schluckt und schluckt und trinkt alles aus. Seine Augen tränen, er hat einen hochroten Kopf, aber in seinem Gesicht zuckt kein Muskel. "Sssssoooo, die erste Aufgaaaahbe hab ich alssssooo bestanden, zum ssssweiten Teil!" Der Elf steht auf, schwankt zur Hintertür, geht hindurch. Alle Gäste halten den Atem an, als plötzlich Gebelle, Gekeife, Knurren, Scheppern, Gejaule, Schmerzensschreie und laute Geräusche von draußen hereindringen. Plötzlich ist Ruhe. Einen Augenblick später kommt der Nachtelf durch die Tür, seine Kleidung ist zerrissen, überall hat er kleinere Wunden, aber er lächelt. 

"Sssoooo, dassss war der Wahhhhrg, unnn wo isss jetz' die Alte mit dem lockren Zahn?"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Der is prima! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber auch eklig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (18. Januar 2008)

Kneipi86 schrieb:


> Ein zwei Zwerge und ein Gnom werden von Ogern gefangen genommen.
> Die Oger erfüllen jedem der drei noch ein Wunsch, bevor sie die drei zu Trommeln verarbeiten.
> Der erste Zwerg wünscht sich auf die Schnelle noch einen Krug Bier, diesen bekommt der Zwerg. Als er Ihn ausgetrunken hat, schnappen ihn sich die Oger und fangen an Ihm die Haut vom leib zu Ziehen und aus der Haut eine Trommel zu machen. Der zweite Zwerg, nicht so blöd, wünscht sich ein riesen Fass Bier, er will sich ja schliesslich Zeit lassen um noch eienn Ausweg zu finden. Als er das Fass letztendlich auch leer hatte, schnappen ihn die Oger und machen auch aus Ihm eine Trommel.
> Die Oger fragen nu den Gnom, dieser wünschte sich sein Brotmesser. Die Oger hatten nichts dagegen ein zuwenden. Was soll ein so kleiner Gnom auch mit einem noch so kleinem Messer.
> Der Gnom springt auf und rammt sich das Messer immer wieder selber in den Leib. "Aus mir macht ihr keine Trommel!!!" "Aus mir macht ihr keine Trommel!!!"



*pippiausdenaugenwisch* omg zum sterben^^



Sidious75 schrieb:


> rofl, ich lach mich kaputt   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Eldar%C3%AEon



auch net grad vom lachen verschont^^


----------



## Galadith (18. Januar 2008)

Shadow schrieb:


> Trifft ein Pala einen Priester. Fragt der Pala: Ich kann dmg machen, tanken und heilen, war kannst du?
> Dich rezzen wenn du damit fertig bist
> 
> hahahaha
> ...



xD


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2008)

Kathulzed schrieb:


> Hmm ich und meine Kumpels haben uns mal was zusammen gereimt...is zwar kein witz aber trozdem witzig (find ich^^)
> 
> Advent Advent ein Ally brennt...
> erst die arme dann die beine...
> ...




Haha du schwaller!!

Das kannt ich scho in allen variationen da war nichmal wc2 drauusen...


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2008)

Sry aber ich muss ma was loswerden.

Es waren jetzt echt supi witze dabei meine favoriten

platz 1 : Der N811 mit dem gold 
platz 2 : Die Orks mit dem gnom

Aber einige sind einfach nur RL witze auf wow umgemünzt...das is einfach zu easy!
Also macht bitte nur wirkliche wow witze.

Sonst könnte ich ja auch anfangen mit:

Was is n Lebragnom im schwimmbecken??

-------Wurstsuppe------

oder

Was macht n lebragnom in der disco?

----tanzen bis die fetzen fliegen-----
----------oder-------
------schwingt das tanzbein----


----------



## uglukdermage (18. Januar 2008)

warum fängt der pala immer  fruh mittwochs mit kill quests an? damit sie bis zum nächsten serverdown damit fertig ist^^

treffen sich 2 typen. der eine ist nachtelf und der andere ist auch schwuhl (mies ich weis)

why did ilidan get a bad grade in his french test? He was not prepared!!!


----------



## Cyndhaer (18. Januar 2008)

Wer ist eigntlich dieser 'me',
alle sagen man solle ihm schreiben
^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der ist mies...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein das hier ist mies ^^  und von dem her habe ich den witz abgeleitet ^^

... ist wirklich so gesehen...Titel

Manchmal muss man ein Böser sein ....

he he he, hätte ich doch glatt diese Geschichte vergessen einzustellen 

ist schon etwas länger her aber das macht ja nix. 

Ihr kennt ja den netten See den man überfliegt, wenn man nach 
Eisenschmiede fliegt. Nun als ich mal wieder dort war, sah ich schon von 
weitem einen Zwerg oder wars ein Gnom - ist ja egal - beim Angeln 
(friedensblumen angeln ist wohl leichter als sie zu pflücken) und dachte 
mir mit einem breiten Grinsen den erschreckst du mal. 

Ich warf ein weisses Rauchsignal so rechts neben ihm hin und lief zum Rauch so 
hin, dass er mich nicht gleich sehen konnte, schritt dann langsam durch 
den Rauch und stand vor ihm. Ich glaube mein Vorhaben ist total gelückt 
*rofl*. 
Er schrieb mit einigen Schreibfehlern (war wohl die Aufregeung des 
Ertappten) [sinngemäß] 
"bist du ein GM? Ich bin nur versehentlich hier und habe wissen wollen 
was das für eine Fischquelle ist. Bitte mach nichts - ich bin auch schon 
weg und komme nicht wieder" 
Dann lief er nach Süden ist möglicherweise die Klippe ohne Sicherung in 
den Tod gesprungen. 
Ich war aber so human, dass ich ihm noch flüsterte ich bin kein GM. Aber 
ein sich kaputtlachender Explorer ^^, ich glaube zum Schluss musste 
auch er lachen über seine Panik. 

Gruß 

Brandolf


----------



## Milow (18. Januar 2008)

die witze biser sind ja ma geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja hab auch zwei (man muss sagen ich hab nix gegen palas xD):

Treffen sich zwei Palas...kein Schaden!

Sitzen vier verzweifelte Männer am Lagerfeuer: Sagt der Erste: Ich kann nicht tanken, sagt der Zweite: Ich kann nicht healen, sagt der Dritte: Und Ich mache kein DMG, darauf der vierte nur: Hehe! Ich bin auch Pala!


----------



## Mädchenteam (19. Januar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Kommt ein Nachtelf in eine Bar. Er setzt sich an die Theke, bestellt einen Krug Met und schaut sich dann im Laden um. Ein paar betrunkene und lachende Zwerge in der Ecke, zwei Menschen spielen Karten, und...
> 
> Die Augen des Elfen fallen auf ein großes Glas voller Goldmünzen zwischen den Flaschen der Bar. Neugierig fragt er den Wirt, einen mürrischen Zwerg, was das für ein Glas sei. Der Wirt erklärt dem Elfen, es handle sich um eine Wette, er müsse erst 10 Goldmünzen einzahlen und dann 3 Dinge machen. Wenn er diese zur Zufriedenheit des Wirtes erledige, bekäme er das Glas mit dem ganzen Gold. Auf die Frage hin, was er denn machen müsse, antwortet der Zwerg, er müsse erst einzahlen, dann bekäme er die Aufgaben.
> 
> ...



Der ist absolute Härte. Seit langem nicht mehr so gelacht. Spitzenmäßig.


----------



## Thangqoul (19. Januar 2008)

na dann wollen wir auch mal =) 

wie erkennt man zwei schwule paladine? 
am gegenseitigen handauflegen 
...........................................
bork der orc rennt durch den wald und sieht 7zwerge
er rennt zu einem hin und smasht ihn weg 
"ICH HASSE GNOME " 
einer der zwerge darauf " wir sind keine gnome wir sind zwerge" 
daraufhin smasht bork den zwerg weg 
"ICH HASSE KLUGSCHEIßER "
.............................................
Sportnachrichten : 
Fußball : 
Die "Durotar Tigers" wurden disqualifiziert , da sie zu oft ihre gnomischen Gegner , die "Ironforger Gnomerats" weggetreten haben . Sie hielten sie für den Ball . 
Die Trollmanschaft "Senjins Bests" wurden ebenfalls disqualifiziert . Sie waren gedoped und schwebten alle übern platz. 
......................................
so das von meiner seite dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (19. Januar 2008)

Paladin Elrigh läuft durch Darnassus. Auf der Terasse der Krieger sieht er zwei männliche Nachtelfen. Der eine fickt den anderen in den Arsch.
"Was zum...beim Heiligen Licht - Was macht ihr da?" ruft er entsetzt.
Sagt der eine Nachtelf: "Mein Kumpel hier ist von der Terrasse ins Wasser gefallen. Er kann nicht schwimmen und wär beinahe abgesoffen. Ich musste ihn rausziehen und wiederbeleben."
Paladin Elrigh schaut verwirrt drein: "Aber da macht man doch Mund zu Mund Beatmung..."
Sagt der Nachtelf: "Tja, so hat das hier ja auch angefangen..."

---

Paladin Elrigh reitet durch Darnassus. Im Schatten eines Baumes sitzt ein junger Nachtelf mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht, seltsam verkrümmt und presst seine Hände gegen den Unterleib.
Anteilsvoll frägt ihn der Paladin: "Magenschmerzen?"
Antwortet der Nachtelf heulend: "Nein, Splitter..."

---

Paladin Elrigh steht auf der Aldorhöhe in Shattrath und wartet auf den Aufzug. Zwei Nachtelfen kommen angelaufen und stellen sich neben ihn, ebenfalls wartend. Elrigh wird das warten zu dumm, er nimmt Anlauf, ruft den Nachtelfen zu: "Wir sehen uns unten!" und springt weiiiit über die Kante. Im Fallen wirft er die Angstblase an und landet göttlich behütet ohne einen Kratzer...
2 Sekunden später klatschen links und rechts zwei Nachtelfen auf den Asphalt...beide tot... 

---

Paladin Elrigh läuft mit einem Nachtelfen Drudien durch Teldrasil. Der Nachtelf macht an einem Stück Witze über Paladine und Elrigh ist entsprechend genervt. Sie kommen auf eine Lichtung, auf der gerade ein Fee von einem Tiger angegriffen wird. Gemeinsam bashen sie den Tiger weg. Die Fee ist so dankbar, dass sie jedem der Beiden 3 Wünsche gewährt und der Nachtelf soll mit Wünschen anfangen.

"Mhm..." überlegt der Nachtelf Druide "ich habs. Ich wünsche mir, dass ich benauso stark und ausdauernd beim Sex bin wie in meiner Bärengestalt!"
Die Fee schnippt mit den Fingern: "Wunsch gewährt!" Dann wendet sie sich Elrigh, dem Paladin zu. "Und was ist Dein erster Wunsch?"
Elrigh überlegt kurz und sagt: "Ich wünsch mir, dass mein Reittier in der Sekunde erscheint, in der ich es rufe und dass es doppelt so schnell ist wie das schnellste Tier, dass es gibt!"
Wieder schnippt die Fee mit den Fingern "Wunsch gewährt!"

Dem Nachtelfen Druiden zugewandt fragt sie: "Was ist Dein zweiter Wunsch?" und der Nachtelf antwortet sofort: "Ich wünsch mir, dass ich beim Sex so schnell sein kann wie in meiner Katzengestalt!"
"Wunsch gewährt" schnippt die Fee und frägt nun wieder den Paladin Elrigh, was sein zweiter Wunsch ist.
"Ich wünsche mir einen Helm, der jedem, der mich schlägt, Feuer, Arkan, Schatten, Eis und Heiligschaden verabreicht!"
Wieder schnippt die Fee und Elrigh trägt den gewünschten Helm.

"Dein letzter Wunsch, Nachtelf?" Der Nachtelf Druide grinst sich eins und sagt: "Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Nachtelfinnen in Darnassus geil auf mich sind!"
Die Fee verzieht keine Miene, schnippt mit dem Finger und sagt: "Dein Wunsch ist Dir gewährt!"

Dann wendet sie sich Elrigh dem Paladin zu und fragt auch ihn: "Was ist Dein letzter Wunsch, Paladin?"

Und Elrigh sagt ohne zu Zögern: "Ich wünsche mir, der Nachtelf hier sei schwul..."


----------



## Seryma (19. Januar 2008)

> "Warum schaffen es 40 Palas nicht Onyxia zu legen?"
> "weil die Instanz nach 4 Tagen resetet wird"




DER IS MAL DERBÖÖÖ GEIL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenn auch einen^^ : 




Kämpfen zwei Pala's, der eine macht nen Crit, der andere leider auch kein dmg.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totnu (26. Januar 2008)

LOOOOOL

Hammergeil die Witze... hab jetzt die letzetn 3 Stunden hier gesessen und hab mir nur noch kaputt gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich.... NOCHMEHR!!!!


----------



## Tragoile (27. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht obs, den schon gab, aber :

Ein Taure und ein Gnom sitzen bei einem Zwergen in der Bar. 
Da flüstert der Zwerg dem Gnom:
'Ich gebe dir 100 Gold, wenn du den Tauren zum lachen bringts'
Darauf der Gnom :
'Gerne'
Der Gnom geht mit dem Tauren aus der Bar raus und dann kommt ein lachender Taure wieder in die Bar. 
Der Zwerg guckt grimmig und gibt dem Gnom die hundert Gold. 
Kurz darauf der Zwerg wieder zum Gnom:
'Jetzt geb ich dir 150 Gold, wenn du den Tauren zum Weinen bringts'
Der Gnom antwortet wie vorher und der Taure geht mit ihm wieder vor die Bar. 
Kurz darauf kommt ein weinender Taure wieder rein und der Zwerg gibt dem Gnom das Gold und fragt :
'Wie hast du das gemacht ?'
Darauf der Gnom:
'Erst habe ich ihm gesagt, dass ich den längeren habe.'
Zwerg: 'Und dann ?'
Gnom: 'Hab ichs ihm bewiesen'


----------



## Pille22 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich find die Witze klasse, weiter so.... ich bin erst bei Seite 15 oder so. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (30. Januar 2008)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat jemand witze gegen Horde?Finde eure witze echt genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja 

woran erkennt man das die horde sw geraidet hat???





die mülleimer sin leergefressen un die ratten schwanger


----------



## millakilla (30. Januar 2008)

der is ja ma gemein ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> woran erkennt man das die horde sw geraidet hat???
> die mülleimer sin leergefressen un die ratten schwanger




sry aber den find ich saugut!!!


----------



## SillasLegend (30. Januar 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> woran erkennt man das die horde sw geraidet hat???
> die mülleimer sin leergefressen un die ratten schwanger




dieser witz is ja mal der grösste bullshit den ich gehört habe sry is aber so...


----------



## Gwen (31. Januar 2008)

Neusten Statistiken zu folge spielen ca. 90% der walisischen Spieler Magier.
Als dann die Spieler nach dem Grund befragt wurden, gaben davon etwa 75% an, dass sie Schafe gerne mögen (sheeping).
100% der Spieler die nach dem Grund hierzu befragt wurden wollten diese Frage nicht beantworten...

...der Rest ist nicht mit Statistik zu beantworten =D


----------



## Attilides (31. Januar 2008)

Xathras schrieb:


> "mein hund hat nachbars katze geraided. ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. dabei habe ich mir die agro des nachbarn geholt."


ROLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Der is ja geil.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (4. Februar 2008)

jiron schrieb:


> Jetzt können Palas also auch noch in Verstohlenheit rumlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm oder vll ooe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimmy Porito (7. Februar 2008)

Hab auch einen der mit rl zutun hat. hab mir den selber ausgedacht, ist also vermutlich nicht gerade der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich gerade auf dem weg zum wald war um kürschnerei zuskillen, sah ich einen gnom rumsitzen, ich dachte den one-hite ich doch und schleichte mich von hinten an. doch er entdeckte mich vorzeitig und fearte mich mit einem schrei nach seiner mami weg. als ich zurück kam war er schon weg als ging ich weiter. im wald endtlich angekommen sah ich einen hunter mit seinem wolfsähnlichen pet. wieder kam ich von hinten und stunte den hunter. Sein pet knurrte mich an, doch nach einem schlag rannte es schon weg. der hunter lag am boden also konnte ich ihn in aller ruhe ausrauben. der loot war zwar nicht gerade gut, aber ein paar silber bekomm ich für das zeugs noch. ich ging tiefer in den wald und wieder sah ich nen alli. diesesmal ein druid in bärengestalt. natürlich ging ich auf ihn los, doch er war wohl doch ein paar lvl zuhoch. als ich wieder aufwachte lag ich auf einem bett und hatte am ganzen körper verband. plötzlich stand ein mann in einer weissen stoffrüstung vor mir und ich fragte ihn: "bist du die aushilfe für die geistheilerin.", er schaute mich nur komisch an und ich sagte: "also das mit dem wiederbeleben musst du noch ein wenig üben"... ein paar tage später kammen ein seltsam aussehender orc und untoter vorbei auch in weiss. sie nahmen mich mit und als ich sie fragte wo hin wir gehen antworteten sie :"ins irrenhaus". ich kannte die instanz zwar nicht aber das konnte nicht gerade eine high-lvl instanz sein wenn wir da zu dritt rein gehen. als wir endlich drinnen waren leavten sie die gruppe und liessen mich alleine. doch zum glück fand ich in der ini eine gruppe mit der ich heute noch untote verhaue.


hoffe meine kleine geschichte hat euch gefallen. würd mich freuen wenn ihr gute aber auch schlechte kritik bringt.

gruss aus dem Amt für Informatik Uri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (7. Februar 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> _(Schon leicht besser, oder?)_
> Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald?
> Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht.
> _(ROFLLLL)_




buhahaha ...der war ma richtig geilo : ) 

bitte mehr davon


----------



## Thoor (7. Februar 2008)

Thangqoul schrieb:


> na dann wollen wir auch mal =)
> 
> wie erkennt man zwei schwule paladine?
> am gegenseitigen handauflegen
> ...


LUSTIG

























NICHT


----------



## konnymmc (7. Februar 2008)

geht ein nachtzelf in if zum frisuer.

der zwerg is voll in seinem element und schneidet wie ein wilder los.
plötzlich schneidet er dem elfen volles brikett ins ohr....
der elf denk:"nur keine mine verziehen" und blickt stur gerade aus.
trotz allen bemühungen kullert eine kleine träne aus seinem linken auge die wange herunter....
der zwerg sieht das und meint:" na haste heimweh mein freund"


----------



## Ramius010858 (7. Februar 2008)

Wie könnte Blizz die Horden Spieler ärgern ??

ein Cooldown auf Springen machen (Spacetaste). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Druiden können viel aber nichts richtig !?

stimmt nicht ...... verpissen können die sich und das perfekt(Reisegestalt, Fluggestalt).
nicht so gut wie Hordler aber immer noch sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (7. Februar 2008)

Ramius010858 schrieb:


> Wie könnte Blizz die Horden Spieler ärgern ??
> 
> ein Cooldown auf Springen machen (Spacetaste).
> 
> ...



und als main char nen Dudu haben -.-

BTT: go weiter, bin auf der Arbeit und brauche was lustiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramius010858 (7. Februar 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> und als main char nen Dudu haben -.-
> 
> BTT: go weiter, bin auf der Arbeit und brauche was lustiges
> 
> ...





Ja  klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst würde ich sowas nicht sagen, grade als Dudu stehe ich dazu.


----------



## Zernia (8. Februar 2008)

Einmal kam ein Troll mit Punkmähne und einem Knochen in der Nase in eine Bar und setzte sich neben einen Menschen. Der Mensch schaute den Troll die ganze Zeit ungläubig auf den Knochen , bis der Troll den Mensch ansprach und fragte: 

"Na Alter, in der Jugend noch nie was verrücktes gemacht?"

Darauf folgte die Antwort:

"Doch, ich habe mal mit einem Pfau gebumst, und jetzt frage ich mich ob du mein Sohn sein könntest"

-_-


----------



## manfredder88 (5. März 2008)

Sagt ein christ zum WOW-Spieleru der papst ist gestern gestorben. Darauf der WOW-Spieler:und was hat er gedroppt??


----------



## Sinixus (6. März 2008)

Ein taubstummer Zwerg kommt in Sturmwind in die Bank, legt ein Kondom und ein Tannenästchen auf den Thresen.

Was möchte er?


Einen Überziehungskredit bis Weihnachten


----------



## Bloodvillian (14. März 2008)

weiss nit ob wir die schon hatten...:

Treffen sich 2 Jäger...sagt der eine: "wieso hast'n du 2 pets?!"  sagt der Druide: "halt's Maul du B00n!"
------------------------------------------
sind 4 Männer am lagerfeuer...
sagt der 1.:" ich halt nix aus!"
sagt der 2.: " ich mach keinen Schaden!"
sagt der 3.: " ich kann nix heilen!"
sagt der 4. : " ach,...ich bin auch paladin!"


----------



## Cakegirl (17. März 2008)

Geil^^


----------



## Suseron (17. März 2008)

liegt der hordi tot im keller wa der alli wieder schneller, liegt der hordi tot daneben rief der hordie 10 kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin ja nun selbern alli aber soo nen spruch von der horde zu hörn is so typisch feigen säcke die (also auf anetheron zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (17. März 2008)

Suseron schrieb:


> liegt der hordi tot im keller wa der alli wieder schneller, liegt der hordi tot daneben rief der hordie 10 kollegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der geht eigentlich so: liegt ein ally tot im keller war der hordler wieder schneller, liegt der hordler tot daneben hatte der ally 10 kollegen
einfach umzuformen zeugt mal wieder von eurem grenzenlosem einfallsreichtum


----------



## Silenzz (17. März 2008)

lol ally vs hord bei Buffed:
Coming up next, Thrall vs. Bolvar Fordragon XD


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> lol ally vs hord bei Buffed:
> Coming up next, Thrall vs. Bolvar Fordragon XD


baaaam!thrall gewint.
pala vs. shamy?
na wer wohl gewint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -CyraX- (27. März 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja cih kenn den ja so 
" Wie Merkt Man Sich Am Leichtesten Die 11880?"
" 11 Mobs 88Paladine und NULL Damage"^^


----------



## Khorto (27. März 2008)

In Stormwind wird ein toter Zwerg aus dem Kanal gefischt,  gefesselt, geknebelt, in schweren Ketten gelegt und an einem riesigen Felsbrocken gebunden. Für den Kommandanten der Stadtwache war der Fall klar: 
"Drecks Zwerge, klauen immer mehr als sie tragen können."


----------



## Sercani (27. März 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiskea (1. April 2008)

Healer sind wie Luft wenn sie da sind merkt es keiner und wenn nicht sind alle am Arsch                           



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacoo (1. April 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Hunter in SW der eine kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (1. April 2008)

Oder:

Warum kann ein 40er Raid, der nur aus Palas besteht Onyxia nicht legen?

Weil die Instanz nach 4 Tagen resettet wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (1. April 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Elfen in Darnassus. Der eine ist Jäger und der andere wird auch nie in den raid eingeladen.


----------



## Baltimus (1. April 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Fragt ein Pala seinen Palafreund vor den Toren von Ironforge: "Duell?" Meint der zweite Pala: "Keine Zeit. Ich muss übermorgen zeitig raus."



Göttlich!

Mfg Balti


----------



## Mordrax (1. April 2008)

So nun auch zwei von mir:

Treffen sich zwei Schurken, der eine grüßt der andere sets nicht!

Wusstet ihr schon das Paladine und Fische verwandt sind?
-Beide mach Blubberblasen


----------



## Seridan (1. April 2008)

Khorto schrieb:


> In Stormwind wird ein toter Zwerg aus dem Kanal gefischt,  gefesselt, geknebelt, in schweren Ketten gelegt und an einem riesigen Felsbrocken gebunden. Für den Kommandanten der Stadtwache war der Fall klar:
> "Drecks Zwerge, klauen immer mehr als sie tragen können."




muhahaha der is geil, hab den bis jetzt noch nich gehört (gelesen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grosser Bow (1. April 2008)

Dass Du WoW-Süchtig bist, erkennst Du daran, Dass …

… du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll

… du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste Greifenmeister ist

… du das “Real Life” nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst

… Du beim Einsteigen in die U-Bahn mit den Aussteigenden kollidierst, weil Du versuchst durch sie               durchzulaufen.

… Der Fahrkartenkontrolleur in der U-Bahn dich blöd anschaut, weil Du Ihm sagst, dass die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos ist.

… Du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen wolltest.

… Du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben.

… du dich wunderst als paladin und hexenmeister kein auto umsonst bekommst

… du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst.

… du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten.

… du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.

… du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann.

… du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist.

… du versuchst dein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken.

… dein offizieller Trauertag Mittwoch Vormittag ist

… du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: “die Instanz ist mir zu low”

… du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht anflirtest, sondern “pullst”

… du bei jedem totem Tier auf der Straße versuchst, dass Leder abzuziehen

… wenn ein Tiger im Zoo ausbrichst, du der einizige bist, der auf ihn zuläuft

… du Raids auf deine Schwiegermutter organisieren willst

… du Jeden tag 80 Liter wasser trinkst und 600 milchbrötchen isst

… du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du deren Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst.

… du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst.

… du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von Leuten sind die du nicht kennst

… du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus

… du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber noch Schild kann sondern nur “Bandagen” hat

… wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst..

… du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.

… du deiner Freundin nen PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt

… du keine Gehaltserhöhung sondern Beförderung zum Offizier verlangst

… wenn sich priester nicht mit dir duellieren wollen

… wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen

… und du dich am folgetag wunderst warum du trotzdem nur um EINE Erfahrung reicher bist

… wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner freundin deine Affäre beichtest

… wenn du total erstaunt bist wenn jemand mehr als drei Witze kennt

… du “Inc” schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

… du dich vergeblich versuchst, an ihm vorbeizustealthen

… die Wärter kommen, um dich vom Tiger runterzuziehen


Ist nicht von mir, aber einfach nur klasse!


----------



## agolbur (1. April 2008)

*WOW WITZE = PALAWITZE??*


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

Wie tötet man einen Pala? Der eine greift an der andere wartet im Gasthaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find den sooo geil.


----------



## Arahtor (1. April 2008)

bei manchen witzen musste ich echt schmunzeln


----------



## Psyli (1. April 2008)

bin zwar selber pala aber was solls..

Ein Hexer und ein Pala sind in Gruppe. Der Hexer greift plötzlich ein Mob an, das aber auf den Pala übergreift... Pala bekommt angst..... Bubble.... Pala pisst sich ein und ertrinkt dabei.. Wie löst man das Problem????
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
.........
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.
Ein Hexer und ein Pala sind in Gruppe. Der Hexer bufft Unterwasseratmung auf den Pala, dannach greift der Hexer plötzlich ein Mob an, das aber auf den Pala übergreift... Pala bekommt angst..... Bubble.... Pala pisst sich ein ertrinkt nicht mehr... Unterwasseratmung FTW^^


----------



## Rhundos (1. April 2008)

Also der´s n bisl länger aber trotzdem n1 wie ich finde:
Ein Gnom sitzt im Elwynforest und zieht sich grade eine Line Kokain, plötzlich kommt ein Zwerg um die Ecke gejoggt und sagt:"Drogen sind doch scheiße, komm, wir joggen lieber!" Daraufhin joggen beide los.
Sie treffen auf ihrem Weg durch Sumpfland ( ja, solange sind sie schon gejoggt! ) Einen Draenei, der sich grade eine Spritze geben will. Der Zwerg sagt wieder:"Drogen sind doch scheiße, komm wir joggen lieber!"
Kurze Zeit später joggt der Draenei also auch noch mit. Mit einem Schiff nach Theramore gefahren und bis nach Durotar gejoggt treffen die 3 schließlich auf einen Troll, der sich grade an einer Bong zu schaffen macht. Der Zwerg spricht diesen wieder mit "Drogen sind doch scheiße, komm wir joggen lieber!" an, worauf der Troll diesen aber plötzlich voll aufs Maul haut und der Zwerg 10 Meter weit fliegt. Auf die Frage der beiden anderen, warum er das täte, antwortet er nur:"Immer dasselbe mit dem...immer wenn er auf Drogen ist muss er joggen."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rhundos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affendinerbobo (1. April 2008)

was ist die häufigste Todesart eine Paladins?





::::lasenschwäche::::::




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ CJ (1. April 2008)

wie bricht man einem pala  das genick 

der schurke macht taschendiebstahl und klaut ihm den ruhestein 


XD


----------



## Shadolock (1. April 2008)

> Dass Du WoW-Süchtig bist, erkennst Du daran, Dass …
> … du “Inc” schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt



Made my day   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (1. April 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> woran erkennt man das die horde sw geraidet hat???
> die mülleimer sin leergefressen un die ratten schwanger



grrrr. dachte ich könnt mit meiner sig prollen =)


----------



## Donnerjäger (1. April 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...


der witz is der Hammer spiele selber schamane aber irgendwie hat er recht ^^

so jetzt ich : sitzen 2 in orgrimma sagt der einen "man ich kann nicht heilen" sagt der zweite " man ich mach kein dmg" kommt ein dritter dazu und sagt " geht mir auch so ich bin auhc pala" ^^

kommt leutz das muss mehr werden


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2008)

Kommt ein Murloc um die Ecke und fällt um..


----------



## Protomo (1. April 2008)

Gehen ein Orc und seine Oger freundin zum Eheberater nach einer Stundereden sagt der Eheberater" Entschuldigen sie mich bitte ich muss mal" Plötzlich schreit er auf " AHH Nachtweber Hilfe !" Rennt der Orc zum Eheberater und nimmt seine Axt mit. Kurz darauf Brüllt er mist Der is so Fett wei ein Grollhuf. Rennen Beide Raus Geht die Oger tussi auf klo und  ihnen entgegen Schreit der Nachtweber " IIIIIIIEE WIE HÄSSLICH IS DIE DEN UND SPRINGT AUSEM FENSTER AM ENDE IS SIE HALB TOT UND SAGT HILFE LASST MICH STERBEN".                    ENDE   
                                   Ich weis net ob der gut war habe mir selbst ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (1. April 2008)

Wann reden Palas von einem mega Schaden?




Wenn sie ein Eichhörnchen geonehittet haben!


----------



## Dalaran (1. April 2008)

Im Chanel vor einer 5mann instanz:
Ich: Super wir haben eine recht tolle gruppe... 1 Tank, 2 DD 1 Healer und... 1 Jäger...
Alle: lol bzw. rofl oder so
Jäger. grr

In der instanz dann der jäger pullt alles auch wenn wir nicht gebufft bzw. gehealt und so sind und verursacht den 2352sten whipe... Und was lernt man daraus...: Jäger sind keine Gruppentiere...


----------



## -ash- (1. April 2008)

@Seufernator...

Den hast du von Barlow geklaut und richtig lautet der Witz:

Wenn ein Pala von Burstdamage redet, heisst das, dass er Eichhörnchen Twohitten kann!

PS: irgendwie werden die Witze nur noch in verschlechteter Form wiederholt! Naja...das Niveau ist deutlich gesunken! Aber das Phänomen der Beliebtheit von etwas ist ja bekannt...es wird kopiert,...aber das ist kein Gewinn aller!


----------



## Scred (1. April 2008)

kommt ein taure in eine kneippe laufen lauter gnome rum fragt der taure den wirt:ist der kicker kaputt?


----------



## Elito (1. April 2008)

*Hab hier n guten, der is jedoch ziemlich lang (habs auch gut ausgeschmückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )*



Eine Bar in Booty Bay. An den Thresen sitzt ein Taure und guckt ohne Gesichtsausdruck in sein Glas. Neben ihm steht ein Schild: "_Wer diesen Tauren zum Lachen bringt, bekommt den ganzen Abend Freibier_".  Viele versuchten es, doch niemand schaffte es. Dann kam ein Gnom durch die Tür, ging auf den Tauren zu und flüsterte ihm etwas ins Ohr, sodass der Taure zu lachen anfing und sich 5 Minuten nicht mehr einkriegen konnte.
Am nächsten Tag das gleiche Schauspiel, nur das auf dem Schild jetzt stand: "_Wer diesen Tauren zum Weinen bringt, bekommt den ganzen Abend Freibier_". Wieder schaffte es niemand, doch dann kam der Gnom wieder, der ihn zum Lachen bringen konnte und flüsterte wieder in sein Ohr. Kurz darauf verließen Gnom und Taure die Bar und zwei Minuten später kamen sie wieder rein, der Taure heulte wie ein kleines Mädchen.
"Du", fragte der Barkeeper den Gnom, "wie hast du ihn denn zum Lachen gebracht?" Der Gnom grinst und sagt: "ich hab ihm erzählt mein Ding sei länger als seins".
"und wie hast du ihn zum weinen gebracht?" 
"Wir sind rausgegangen nachsehen."


----------



## Ratbusta (1. April 2008)

das 10000ste mal


----------



## theriggiboy (1. April 2008)

euch is kla das das thema 64seiten hat und uralt ist?
das ist von  2006!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. April 2008)

hamma ewig altes thema und doch lustig... wenn mir einer einfallen würde würde ich den auch zum besten geben, wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber nun mal schön weiter machen die witze sind zum teil sogar komisch!!!!!!


----------



## Felucius (1. April 2008)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.



Hier is einer =) :
Sitzt ein Taure in der Taverne von BB. Sagt der Wirt :" Wer diesen Tauren zu lachen bringt bekommt 100g!"
Kommt ein Gnom rein und flüstert dem Tauren was ins Ohr. Fängt der heftig und zu lachen und sackt 100g ein.
Sagt der Wirt : " Okay zum Lachen kann man ihn bringen , aber wer ihn zum weinen bringt bekommt nochmal 100g!" Geht der Gnom mit dem Tauren vor die Tür. Zwei Minuten später kommt der Taure weinend wieder rein.
Fragt der Wirt der nun 200g verloren hat den Gnom : " Wie hast du das denn gemacht?"
Sagt der Gnom : " Beim ersten mal hab ich gesagt meiner is länger... . Beim zweiten Mal haben wir verglichen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich find den Total krass^^

mfg Felucius


----------



## kolopol (1. April 2008)

Was machen 2 palas wenn sie sich treffen ?? KEINEN SCHADEN^^


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Geht ne Pommes in nem Wald und knickt um.
HAAAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!

APRIL APRIIL !!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Apuh (2. April 2008)

Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer 
Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was?

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff. 
Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd: 
Landwirte sind IMBA.

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen. 
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.

Zwei Zwerge in einer Instanz - ein Tapferer und ein etwas Ängstlicher. Während der Tapfere steht und einen Gegner nach dem Anderen bekämpft, liegt der andere am Boden und fragt ganz verunsichert :"Nach was riecht eigentlich Blut ?" Der Tapfere, der wie ein Löwe kämpft und keine Zeit für ne Fragestunde hat, antwortet genervt :"Nach Schei...!" Darauf der Ängstliche :"Dann bin ich verwundet ."


----------



## Yagilius (2. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Geht ne Pommes in nem Wald und knickt um.
> HAAAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!
> 
> APRIL APRIIL !!!!!!!!!111




RoFL Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (2. April 2008)

wow witze sind schon lustig 

treffen sich zwei jäger beide tot 
(haha was für ein joke)
(jetzt kommt der brüller)
wie nennt man einen weiblichen druiden in katzengestalt
....
....
natürlich
....
....
catwoman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (2. April 2008)

Immer auf die Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firestormlol (2. April 2008)

Kommt ein Krieger an ne Straßengabelung, 

Links steht ein S3 Equipter vergelter mit nem Imba Epic Schlaghammer ...

und rechts is auch frei XD


----------



## Sedraku (2. April 2008)

Wesshalb spielen sie einen Hunter --> Totstellen und den Loot der anderen Klassen Wegwüfeln ist klasse
Wesshalb würfeln Hunter auf Stoffi Items ---> weil sie es tragen können
Wesshalb würfeln Hunter auf Platten Items --> weil Plattenitems (und Waffen) am meisten Gold bringen
Wesshalb braucht ein Hunter so viel Gold --> Irgendwer muss ja Petfood und Muni bezahlen.
Wesshalb wechseln sie nicht zu alternativmunition? z.B. Zwerge --> Die Fliegen nicht gut. Gnome sind viel aero dynamischer
Wesshalb nehmen sie dann keine Gnomen als Munition? --> die sind nicht so geizig wie die Zwerge und sind alle bei der Allianz versichert...^^


----------



## Soulcatcher84 (2. April 2008)

wieviele zwerge braucht man um eine glühbirne auszuwechseln? 

100 

1 hebt die glühbirne fest und die anderen 99 saufen bis sich der raum dreht 

:-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

10000% unwitzig
WoW witze sind nicht lustig und irgwie nerdy^^


----------



## Ökokriegerin (2. April 2008)

mhh... kein richtiger Witz, aber wir warn neulich mit 4 70ern in Durnholde (normal) weil einer noch Ruf brauchte um inn Morast zu können für (JA; gabs da noch!) Karavorquest. Unser "Tank" war nicht deff, ging trotzdem ganz gut =) 
Irgendwann in Tarrens Mühle meinte unsre Heildose dann:
"was gibt es eigentlich Schlimmeres für Mobs, als mit nem Waffenkrieger in ner engen Scheune zu stehen? BÄM- Wirbelwind-BÄM-Spalten" etc.
warn wa schon gut am Lachen, weil es einfach mal stimmte^^
Ich weiß jetzt warum da Stroh liegt... damit man nich aufm Blut ausrutscht! DAS MUSS KLATSCHEN SAG ICH!

ok, nach längerem Nachdenken fällt mir ein wohl ziemlich grottiger aus eigener feder ein:

-Sagt ein Troll zum andren: "Mir is voll schlecht, ey. Ich glaub der Hexer von gestern war auf Erbrechen geskillt..."


----------



## Perplexer (2. April 2008)

Treffen sich ein Christ und ein WOW-Spieler:
Christ: Du, der Papst ist tot!
WOW-Spieler: Was hat er denn gedropt?


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Im Chanel vor einer 5mann instanz:
> Ich: Super wir haben eine recht tolle gruppe... 1 Tank, 2 DD 1 Healer und... 1 Jäger...
> Alle: lol bzw. rofl oder so
> Jäger. grr
> ...


jager.
redet englisch, kann nicht porten klaut agrro.
ich: vorsichtiger bitte
xtes mal:WENN DAS NOCH MAL PASSIERT DANN....
er:*verlasst die grp**multishot in die mitte der gegner.**whipe*


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. April 2008)

Warum lachen Zwerge wennse über de Wiese laufn?
Weil das Gras am Sack kitzelt omfg x)


----------



## xinaro (2. April 2008)

sry falls das scho gibt glaub aba nich (hab alles gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

------------------------------
Wirst du morgens nicht mehr munter, schubs nen Gnom vom Blackrock runter!
------------------------------
(nichts gegen gnome^^)


----------



## leorc (3. April 2008)

Wie verdreifacht man den Dmg eines Palas? 



Man buffed ihm "Dornen"


----------



## Illaya (3. April 2008)

Wie merkt man sich die 11880?

11 Mobs
88 Palas
0 Schaden 

Den find ich relativ gut.


----------



## Arahtor (3. April 2008)

der thread ist zwar schon alt aber immer wieder gut wenn man ihn lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. April 2008)

Kommt ein Nachtelf in die Bar.
Sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Fragt der Elf: Was los Jungs? Is der Tischfussball kaputt?

Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer
Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was?

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd:
Landwirte sind IMBA.

Ein Mensch ist mit seinem Pferd im Wald von elwynn unterwegs.
Springt ein Hase aus dem Gebüsch und das Pferd scheut und wirft den Mensch ab.
Der steht gelassen auf, geht zu seinem Pferd und sagt ruhig: eins, steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Beim Springen über einen Bach verschätzt sich das Pferd und landet mit dem Reiter im Wasser.
Der steigt triefnass ab, schaut dem Pferd in die Augen und sagt ruhig: zwei
Steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Als das Pferd an einem Baum hängenbleibt und das Bein des Reiters einquetscht steigt dieser ab, humpelt zum Kopf des Pferdes sagt ruhig: drei, nimmt sein Schwert und versetzt ihm den Todesstoss.
sein ausritt ist damit beendet, er nimmt seinen Ruhestein zurück nach Stormwind.
Dort fragt ihn seine Frau wo denn sein Mount abgeblieben sei. Als sie hört was geschehn ist, macht sie eine fürchterliche Szene.
Er schaut sie gelassen an und sagt ruhig: eins...

Was haben ein Paladin und ein Kondom gemeinsam?
Mit ihnen ist es sicherer, ohne sie machts mehr spaß.

Wieviele Hordler braucht man, um nen Paladin zu killen?
Zwei, einer haut ihn, der andere wartet im Gasthaus

Treffen sich ein Christ und ein WOW-Spieler:
Christ: Du, der Papst ist tot!
WOW-Spieler: Was hat er denn gedropt?

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen.
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.

Zwei Zwerge in einer Instanz - ein Tapferer und ein etwas Ängstlicher. Während der Tapfere steht und einen Gegner nach dem Anderen bekämpft, liegt der andere am Boden und fragt ganz verunsichert :"Nach was riecht eigentlich Blut ?" Der Tapfere, der wie ein Löwe kämpft und keine Zeit für ne Fragestunde hat, antwortet genervt :"Nach Schei...!" Darauf der Ängstliche :"Dann bin ich verwundet ."

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"


Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben???
100!!!
Einer hebt die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreht


Ein Level 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"


Zwerg zum Elf: Wie ist die Luft dort oben?
Elf zum Zwerg: Es stinkt nach Zwergen!

Priester sind mit ihrer Rüssie schwer im vorteil...warum??? - Schmeiß mal ne platte in die Waschmaschiene...

Palas sind wie Atom Müll , man kann sie nich Vernichten allso Ignoriert man sie.

zwei hasen sitzen auf einer wiese, Kommt ein Paladin und macht gottes Schild an sagt der eine zum andern Hasen ," Siehst du er hat aus Gestern gelernt "

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Stück Holz und einem Paladin?

- Holz arbeitet!

"Tut mir leid", sagt Petrus zum Krieger, "aber du mußt schon eine gute Tat vorweisen, sonst kann ich dich hier leider nicht reinlassen ."'
Nach kurzem Überlegen sagt der Krieger, ein Mensch: ,,Ich hab beobachtet, wie eine Gruppe Schurken einer alten Gnomin den Rucksack wegnehmen wollte. Da bin ich hingegangen, hab dem Anführer ins Gesicht gespuckt und seine Braut beleidigt . . ." , "Und wann war das?"
"Vor etwa drei Minuten."

Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff voller Paladine untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe ?
Wenn die verdammten Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können.

Die letzten Worte.....

...eines Kriegers

-Den Ork schaff ich noch.
-Interessante Tür.
-Quatsch, das Schwert ist doch nicht verflucht.
-Ein Bier geht noch.
-OK, einverstanden, wir legen beide die Waffen nieder und klären das friedlich.
-Ich verirre mich nie.
-Ich weiss schon was ich tue.
-Warum spricht der komische Mann da in der Robe denn in Zeichensprache ?
-Nein, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Zauberer.
-Wieso sollte man das nicht essen können ?
-Ich zuerst. Ich zuerst.
-Wetten meins ist verflucht ?
-'Ne Drachenschuppe besorgen, das ist alles ?
-Von da hinten, trifft der nie.
-Ich glaube wir sind ihnen entkommen.
-Nur über meine Leiche.
-Beruhigt euch, erstmal müssen die an mir vorbei.

...eines Schurken

-Moment, das Schloß muss jetzt aufgehen.
-Kein Problem, das krieg ich locker auf.
-So ein Quatsch, da ist keine Falle drin.
-Die Wand ist gar nicht so hoch.
-Schau einfach nicht nach unten.
-Klar hält das Seil auch zwei Leute aus.
-Natürlich bin ich mir sicher, dass hier keine Fallen sind.
-Ich folge ihm lautlos.
-Ich habe es gefunden also gehört es mir auch.
-Halt mal.
-Schöne Truhe.
-Das merkt der nie.
-Der Ring gefällt mir.
-Klick?!? Was heisst hier klick?
-Ich hab nix gehört.
-Huuuch, wie kommt das denn da rein ?
-Das könnt Ihr nie im Leben beweisen.

..eines Hexers

-Hat ein Pentagramm nicht normalerweise 5 Ecken ?
-Den Dämon beherrsch ich locker.
-Interessante Formel.
-Interessante Schriftrolle.
-Bück dich Dämon. Pakt ist Pakt.
-Nein, ihr braucht nicht in Deckung zu gehen.
-Hab ich schon tausendmal gemacht.
-Keine Angst ich hab gelesen wie es funktioniert.
-Ich treffe schon.
-Moment ich habs gleich.
-Was ?
-Welcher Zauber ?
-Oh...Schutz gegen...?
-Lies schnell die Schriftrolle vor.
-Ich zweifle die Illusion an. [ Lieblingssatz von Darlok Patera ]
-HA ! Das weiss doch jeder, daß in der Flasche auf der Gift steht Heiltrank drin ist. Das
ist doch der älteste Trick der Welt.
-Dich mach ich mit meinem Dolch platt
-Wie lange kann ich eigentlich mit dem Zauber fliegen?

..eines Paladins

-Ich vertreibe die Untoten schon.
-Keine Angst.
-Heilung ?
-Äh..Gift heilen hast du gesagt ?
-Mein Gott schützt mich vor allen Gefahren.
-Es ist ein Tier. Es ist Neutral. Es wird mir, als Gläubigem nichts tun.
-Ich rolle mich unter den Beinen des "behaarten Monsters" durch, und heile den Schurken

Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Gnom wieder.

Sagt der 1 Orc: Hey guck ma! Der Gnom von gestern!
2. Orc: Lass dem ma wieder was aufs Maul geben!
1. Orc: Wir fragn den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne Filter hat wolln wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder n Grund für ne Klopperei!

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Gnom

1. Orc: Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?
Gnom: Mit oder ohne Filter?
1. Orc : Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!
*batsch*


Ein Gnom kommt an einen Teich, da steht ein Untoter Magier und schaut einen Fisch an. Der Untote macht mit dem Arm einen Kreis, und der Fisch schwimmt einen Kreis. der Untote macht mit dem Arm eine ZickZack-Bewegung und der Fisch schwimmt im ZickZack. Der Untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der Fisch schwimmt die Strecke genau nach.
"Was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom.
Der antwortet locker:"Die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre Überlegenheit ihren Willen auf!". Dann dreht er sich um und geht.
Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige Gnom noch da ist. Dieser steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....

Woran erkennt man das die Horde eine Alli Stadt geraided hat?
Die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!


Übernehme keine Haftung für Pala (bin selber einer^^) oder Fraktions/rassenbeleidigende witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocStoff (4. April 2008)

Nicht unbedingt gut aber der einzige der mir grad einfällt...

Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen unter einem Baum
kommt ne Gruppe Hordler vorbei
Meint der eine nachtelf zum anderen
"Ich bin Elf du bist Elf zusammen sind wir 22, komm die machen wir platt"

*bitte nicht hauen wenns nicht lustig is*


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

DocStoff schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt gut aber der einzige der mir grad einfällt...
> 
> Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen unter einem Baum
> kommt ne Gruppe Hordler vorbei
> ...




Neee nicht hauen....treten^^

Der war hier schon öfter drin, aber es ist erstaunlich, wie viele Versionen es davon gibt.

Naja, wenigstens hast du einen Witz...(*dreht sich um und geht weg*)

mfg
Cones


----------



## Elda (4. April 2008)

Läuft ein Gnom übers Fußballfeld und lacht aber warum ???----------------Das Gras kitzelt seine Eier !


----------



## Dalarana@Onyxia (4. April 2008)

hmm vllt kam der schon aber  hier 

kommtn orc inne bar und neben ihm stehen 22 Gnome fragt der Orc den Wirt was ist denn mit denen los ist der kicker kaputt ?


----------



## Morcan (4. April 2008)

Weiß nicht obs schon kam:

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Barti“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“.


----------



## Technocrat (4. April 2008)

Ich glaube, der Thread hier kann zu: keiner macht sich die Mühe ihn zu lesen und es werden seit zehn Seiten nur Witze gepostet, die schon drin sind.


----------



## Jannar (4. April 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Thread hier kann zu: keiner macht sich die Mühe ihn zu lesen und es werden seit zehn Seiten nur Witze gepostet, die schon drin sind.




einer ist bestimmt noch nicht drin

"wow hat eine gute grafik!"


----------



## Silvanoshei (4. April 2008)

Hier einer den ich mir letztens selbst ausgedacht hab (wenn ihrs nicht witzig findet ist es mir auch egal):

Warum finden Nachtelfen, Druiden seien die besten Heiler?
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
--
Wegen ihrer Baumform!


----------



## lopu (6. April 2008)

> "Lustigste Situation. Auf dem Weg ins Fußballstadion an der berittenen Polizei vorbei. Meinte mein Freund zu mir: "Dass sind garantiert keine Epic Mounts." Lacht die Polizistin oben heruntern und meinte: "Schon Mal jemanden komplett in grün gesehn, der ein Epic Mount hat ?" "
> 
> Thx2 Meandor AT Proudmoore




geil, aber sind die jetz nich blau equipped? :>


----------



## Anikin (6. April 2008)

Huhu ihr,

hab auch einen:

Ein murloc trifft einen Tauren.
Was sagt der Murloc?
FETTE BEUTE!!


----------



## Foertel (6. April 2008)

Ow man, die werden ja immer schlechter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"

Der is wirklich goil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Hier einer den ich mir letztens selbst ausgedacht hab (wenn ihrs nicht witzig findet ist es mir auch egal):
> 
> Warum finden Nachtelfen, Druiden seien die besten Heiler?
> --
> ...



Was is daran jetz witzig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

Jannar schrieb:


> einer ist bestimmt noch nicht drin
> 
> "wow hat eine gute grafik!"



haha ich lach mich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Was is daran jetz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist ihm egal ob er nicht witizig ist^^


----------



## Artenus (6. April 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Was is daran jetz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt da son witz mit Nachtelfen und Astlöcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (6. April 2008)

jo
da stehen die nachtelfen halt drauf
auf feuchte astlöcher^^


----------



## vicec (11. April 2008)

Die letzten Worte.....

...eines Kriegers

-Den Ork schaff ich noch.
-Interessante Tür.
-Quatsch, das Schwert ist doch nicht verflucht.
-Ein Bier geht noch.
-OK, einverstanden, wir legen beide die Waffen nieder und klären das friedlich.
-Ich verirre mich nie.
-Ich weiss schon was ich tue.
-Warum spricht der komische Mann da in der Robe denn in Zeichensprache ?
-Nein, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Zauberer.
-Wieso sollte man das nicht essen können ?
-Ich zuerst. Ich zuerst.
-Wetten meins ist verflucht ?
-'Ne Drachenschuppe besorgen, das ist alles ?
-Von da hinten, trifft der nie.
-Ich glaube wir sind ihnen entkommen.
-Nur über meine Leiche.
-Beruhigt euch, erstmal müssen die an mir vorbei.

...eines Schurken

-Moment, das Schloß muss jetzt aufgehen.
-Kein Problem, das krieg ich locker auf.
-So ein Quatsch, da ist keine Falle drin.
-Die Wand ist gar nicht so hoch.
-Schau einfach nicht nach unten.
-Klar hält das Seil auch zwei Leute aus.
-Natürlich bin ich mir sicher, dass hier keine Fallen sind.
-Ich folge ihm lautlos.
-Ich habe es gefunden also gehört es mir auch.
-Halt mal.
-Schöne Truhe.
-Das merkt der nie.
-Der Ring gefällt mir.
-Klick?!? Was heisst hier klick?
-Ich hab nix gehört.
-Huuuch, wie kommt das denn da rein ?
-Das könnt Ihr nie im Leben beweisen.

..eines Magiers

-Hat ein Pentagramm nicht normalerweise 5 Ecken ?
-Den Dämon beherrsch ich locker.
-Interessante Formel.
-Interessante Schriftrolle.
-Bück dich Dämon. Pakt ist Pakt.
-Nein, ihr braucht nicht in Deckung zu gehen.
-Hab ich schon tausendmal gemacht.
-Keine Angst ich hab gelesen wie es funktioniert.
-Ich treffe schon.
-Moment ich habs gleich.
-Was ?
-Welcher Zauber ?
-Oh...Schutz gegen...?
-Lies schnell die Schriftrolle vor.
-Ich zweifle die Illusion an. [ Lieblingssatz von Darlok Patera ]
-HA ! Das weiss doch jeder, daß in der Flasche auf der Gift steht Heiltrank drin ist. Das
ist doch der älteste Trick der Welt.
-Dich mach ich mit meinem Dolch platt
-Wie lange kann ich eigentlich mit dem Zauber fliegen?

..eines Paladins

-Ich vertreibe die Untoten schon.
-Keine Angst.
-Heilung ?
-Äh..Gift heilen hast du gesagt ?
-Mein Gott schützt mich vor allen Gefahren.
-Es ist ein Tier. Es ist Neutral. Es wird mir, als Gläubigem nichts tun.
-Ich rolle mich unter den Beinen des "behaarten Monsters" durch, und heile den Schurken


----------



## Targuss (11. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Es gibt da son witz mit Nachtelfen und Astlöcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Witz mit den Astlöchern ist aber mindestens genauso mies.


----------



## bartman223 (11. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> *WOW WITZE = PALAWITZE??*


lol?


----------



## Thranduilo (11. April 2008)

ich glaub du hast magier mit hexer verwechselt^^
teilweise zumindest^^
mit dämonen haben wirs net so^^


----------



## bartman223 (11. April 2008)

Psyli schrieb:


> bin zwar selber pala aber was solls..
> 
> Ein Hexer und ein Pala sind in Gruppe. Der Hexer greift plötzlich ein Mob an, das aber auf den Pala übergreift... Pala bekommt angst..... Bubble.... Pala pisst sich ein und ertrinkt dabei.. Wie löst man das Problem????
> .
> ...


hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (11. April 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so schlecht sind palas auch wieder nich^^


----------



## bartman223 (11. April 2008)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> ein pala kann ALLES,
> 
> aber nichts davon gut,
> 
> kein witz, tatsache


wenns kein witz is why schreibst es dann hier rein...Überschrift lesen FTW!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazja (11. April 2008)

o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...



o2Li warst du zufällig auf rajaxx :>
da hab ich es auch gelesen vor 1,5 jahren oder so


----------



## Céraa (11. April 2008)

Treffen sich 2 jäger im wald.
sagt der eine: "warum haste denn 2 pets"
sagt der dudu: "halts maul"


----------



## Mal´kuth (11. April 2008)

DaKurt schrieb:


> mir ist auch einer in der religionsstunde grade eben eingefallen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der is der geilste


----------



## KingKarlotti (11. April 2008)

hab auch noch einen

kommt ein gnom in eine bar. er sieht wie alle einen bogen um einen tauren machen und fragt den wirt wieso.
dieser sagt, dass alle angst vor ihm  haben, dan er nie lacht oder weint. wenn der gnom ihn zum lachen und anschließend zum weinen bringen würde gäbe es 50g. der gnom geht zum tauren und flüstert ihm was ins ohr. daraufhin kann sich der taure kaum mehr halten vor lachen. sie gehen in ein zimmer und der taure kommt weinend wieder raus. fragt der wirt, wie er das gemacht habe. meinet der gnom: ich habe ihm gesagt meiner sei länger, danach haben wir verglichen
XDXD



are you a real idiot? click here


----------



## Agastle (11. April 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...




nein man das gibs nicht der junge der sich den witz ausgedacht hat gehört belohnt ... das is der hammer...


----------



## Drezy (12. April 2008)

3 Palas sind am questen, begegnen einem elitemob
aggo--->bubble--->homestone

2 der 3 Palas kommen im Gasthaus an,
der 3. kommt mit noch aktivierter
bubble und völlig außer Atem zur tür rein
 gelaufen und flucht:
SCHEIß HOMESTONE CD!!!


----------



## Bignova (12. April 2008)

Paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashra (12. April 2008)

zomfgololol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich lach mihc kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkalex (12. April 2008)

Warum traut sich ein Pala bei Gewitter nicht aus dem Haus ?
Er denkt das draußen eine Horde Schamis steht.



(auch wenn er net gut ist hab ihn gerade erfunden^^)


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (12. April 2008)

Hab hier ein paar Witze:

Es wurde einmal ein Schmane im Duell getötet. Reaktion von Blizzard: "Das war keine Absicht, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Der Fehler wird im nächsten Patch behoben."

Ein Zwerg versucht im Gasthaus verzweifelt einen Krug mit Bier von der Theke zu angeln. Kommt die Gastwirtin und fragt: "Soll ich dir einen runter holen?" Meint der Zwerg: "OK, aber nur wenn ich dafür ein Bier bekomme."

Was ist die häufigste Todesursache von Paladinen? Blasenschwäche!

Woran erkennt man, daß die Horde gerade eine Alli Stadt geraided hat? Die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!

Esst Zwerge denn sie enthalten viel gesundes Eisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: “Ich will töten!” Der Kampfmeister antwortet: “Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht.” Der Pala: “Willst du mich vera.rschen?” Der Kampfmeister: “Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!”

Blizzard versprach das der Magier jeder Klasse das Wasser reichen könne^^

Magier sind wie Teppiche … ganz aus Stoff und liegen meistens auf dem Boden!

Von was träumen Schurken nachts? Von nackten Kriegern.

Wie kämpfen zwei Palas gegeneinander? Beide machen ihr Gotteschild an und benutzen den ruhestein. Wer als erster in SW ist, hat gewonnen.

Treffen sich ein Christ und ein WOW-Spieler: Christ: Du, der Papst ist tot! WOW-Spieler: Was hat er denn gedropt?

Stehen 2 Nachtelfen aufm berg und sehn wie 10 Hordler auf sie zukommen, sag der eine Elf zum anderen lass uns schnell abhauen bevor die uns töten, sagt der andere Elf wieso das denn ? Du bist elf und ich bin elf zusammen sind wir 22.!

mfg Dog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hab hier ein paar Witze:
> 
> Es wurde einmal ein Schmane im Duell getötet. Reaktion von Blizzard: "Das war keine Absicht, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Der Fehler wird im nächsten Patch behoben."



Achja, das war noch eine Zeit, als man das ernst nehmen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (12. April 2008)

zum Zeitpunkt wo der Papst gestorben ist ....:

im Handelschat :

"DER Papst ist TOT !!!! "

"und ? was hat er gedropt ??? "

(ist ne wahre geschichte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. April 2008)

war es nicht Barlow der sagte: Paladine sind die einzige Klasse, die herausgefunden haben, dass Eichhörnchen nach 10 Minuten in Enrage gehen?


----------



## Bratiboy (12. April 2008)

Drezy schrieb:


> 3 Palas sind am questen, begegnen einem elitemob
> aggo--->bubble--->homestone
> 
> 2 der 3 Palas kommen im Gasthaus an,
> ...


wtf is homestone ?
ich kenn nur Hearthstone wenn schon englisch dann aber auch richtig...


----------



## bagge93 (12. April 2008)

ich lach mich immer halbtot wennich dieses bild sehe =D hoffe euch gehts genauso


----------



## Gwamyr (12. April 2008)

Der ist glaube ich neu.

Treffen sich 2 im Gasthaus, einer Is Hexer und der andere wird auch nie vom Raid mitgenommen.


----------



## Dimitrus (12. April 2008)

Kenn ich zwar viele schon aber immerwieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Wann reden Palas von einem mega Schaden?
> Wenn sie ein Eichhörnchen geonehittet haben!



das muss ein bug sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> zum Zeitpunkt wo der Papst gestorben ist ....:
> 
> im Handelschat :
> 
> ...



war bei uns auch so ..
und dann wurde jeder crap gepostet ^^ und paar gilden hatten den auf ihrer kill liste .. gilde 1:0 papst .. entlich ist er down .. jeodch muss blizzard die loots noch verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (12. April 2008)

Weis nicht ob er schon gekommen is , hab nämlich keine lust mir 60 Seiten durchzulesen:

Tauren und nen Gnom sitzen in der Bar, sagt der Barkeeper: ,, Hey Gnom wennde den Tauren zum lachen bringst kriegst 100g von mir... " Beide gehen raus, kommen wieder rein, Tauren lacht.
Barkeeper gibt dem Gnom die 100g und sagt:,, Falls du ihn jetzt noch zum weinen bringen kannst, kriegst du nochmal 100. Beide gehen raus kommen wieder rein , Tauren weint.
Gnom kriegt seine 100g fragt der Barkeeper: ,,Wie haste das eingentlich angestellt?"
Gnom daraufhin:,, Beim ersten mal hab ich gesagt ich hab nen längeren als er, beim zweiten mal haben wir verglichen."

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luzi-kun (12. April 2008)

Laufen zwei Nachtelfen durchs Brachland.
Auf einem entfernten Hügel sehen sie eine Gruppe Hordler.
Meint der eine Elf zum anderen:
"Du bist Elf ich bin Elf. Zusammen sind wir 22. Die packen wir!"


----------



## bartman223 (12. April 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob er schon gekommen is , hab nämlich keine lust mir 60 Seiten durchzulesen:
> 
> Tauren und nen Gnom sitzen in der Bar, sagt der Barkeeper: ,, Hey Gnom wennde den Tauren zum lachen bringst kriegst 100g von mir... " Beide gehen raus, kommen wieder rein, Tauren lacht.
> Barkeeper gibt dem Gnom die 100g und sagt:,, Falls du ihn jetzt noch zum weinen bringen kannst, kriegst du nochmal 100. Beide gehen raus kommen wieder rein , Tauren weint.
> ...


LOL der is herlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (13. April 2008)

bei seite 35 hab ich aufgehört weil ich dieverse Witze einfach nicht noch zum 100 und 5ten mal lesen konnte..


----------



## Nightwraith (13. April 2008)

jiron schrieb:


> Mhh, wo ist da der Witz? *frech*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Findest du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der Joke mit der Katze und dem Bär is echt endgeil...und entspricht dem Feral-Alltag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (13. April 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Witze, kann sein, dass der eine oder andere schonmal gefallen ist...


Was ist Grün und wird auf Knopfdruck Rot ?
Ein Orc im Mixer : )
-----------------------------------------

Was ist Grün und bleibt Grün ?
Ein Orc im Mixer der schnell rennen kann
---------------------------------------

Kommt ein Paladin zum Zahnarzt
Sagt der Zahnarzt : Machen Sie das Schild aus es tut nicht weh!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Ungoro riesen T-Rex zum anderen:
"Noch ca. 5 Spieler und ich hab Levelup."
------------------------------------

Fragt ein Troll nen Untoten nach dem weg. Untoter reißt sich die Nase ab und wirft sie weg. "Immer der Nase nach."

------------------

Wie viele Orks bruahct man für eine Schifftaufe?
1001

1 hällt die flasche die anderen 1000 werfen das schiff dagegen
------------------------

Der Zwerg seufzt.

Zwergin: "Was seufzt du?"
Zwerg: "Am liebsten Bier! "

--------------------------

Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?
Man wäscht Ihn.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald?
Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Spieler 1:
Hey hast du schon gehört der Papst ist tot.
Spieler 2:
Ach was krass, und was hat er gedroppt?
-------------------------------------------------

Kürzlich in IF fragte im Handelskanal ein weiblicher Char, wer so nett
sei, ihre Brust zu verzaubern
--------------------------------------------------------

Kommt ein Zwerg in die Taverne bei Goldshire und will vergebens das Bier
aus dem Regal nehmen. das sieht die Menschen - kellnerinn und fragt ihn
daraufhin:"Soll ich dir einen runterholen?" sagt der Zwerg:"wenn ich
dafür das Bier bekomme..."


----------



## Nightwraith (13. April 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 jäger im wald.
> sagt der eine: "warum haste denn 2 pets"
> sagt der dudu: "halts maul"


Wie herrlich...zuuuuu geil, wenn auch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. April 2008)

cool das teil gibts ja immer noch xD na ja mir ist immernoch keiner eingefallen.....


----------



## Seryma (13. April 2008)

> Kommt ein Zwerg in die Taverne bei Goldshire und will vergebens das Bier
> aus dem Regal nehmen. das sieht die Menschen - kellnerinn und fragt ihn
> daraufhin:"Soll ich dir einen runterholen?" sagt der Zwerg:"wenn ich
> dafür das Bier bekomme..."



zu geil....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepheistios (13. April 2008)

Wie Verdoppelt man den Schaden eines Palas  ?????............................



DORNEN BUFFEN ^^


----------



## Nuraa (17. April 2008)

glaub der ist neu:

Sitzen ein Orkkrieger, eine Nachtelfe, eine Menschen Magierin und ein Zwergenpaladin im Zug. Sie durchfahren einen Tunnel - Dunkelheit - Plötzlich ein Geräusch - Klatsch!%§!$!!
Als es wieder hell wird sieht man ganz deutlich den Handabdruck einer weiblichen Hand auf dem Gesicht des Orks. Niemand sagt etwas....
Die Magierin denkt sich: "Hat die widerliche Grünhaut versucht der Elfin an die Wäsche zu gehn und dabei nicht mit ihrer Schnelligkeit gerechnet, gerechter Lohn!"
Die Nachtelfe denkt sich: "Frevelhafter Ork! Nutzt jede Gelegenheit um die Magierin zu begrapschen. Tja das hat er nun davon."
Der Ork denkt sich: " Oink, quiek, grunz, öhhhh jetzt denken bestimmt alle ich wollte die magere Elfe betatschen öhhhh, quiek, grunz..."
Der Zwergenpala denkt sich: "Hehehe das hat ja gut geplappt! Beim nächsten Tunnel verpass ich ihm noch eine.


----------



## Apuh (25. April 2008)

Wieviele Orc's braucht man für eine Schiffstaufe?

1001. Einer hält die Flasche die anderen werfen das schiff dagegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrupel (25. April 2008)

Was haben ein Pala und eine schwangere Fau gemeinsam?




Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem!


----------



## Urengroll (25. April 2008)

HalloBob schrieb:


> Welcher CHar in WoW gibt die beste Nutte ab??
> Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen...




Goil.............^^


lach mich schief. armen palas immer auf die kleinen.


----------



## Takashi1983 (25. April 2008)

mein ich so zu meiner oma: ich geh heut abend kara! Sie darauf: Zieh dir ne Jacke an es ist kalt!


----------



## Segojan (25. April 2008)

Neulich war im Handels Channel mal jemand so genervt von den vielen Verzauberkunst Angeboten, dass er gefragt hat nach "Brust - Vergrößerung".


----------



## G-only (25. April 2008)

Treffen sich zwei WoWler im Reallife

Der eine: Du gestern ist der Papst gestorben!

Der andere: und was hat er gedroppt???"

-------------------------------------------------------

ein Taure sitzt heulend an einer Bar, sagt der Wirt:

Wer diesen Taure zum lachen bringt bekommt 500 Gold!"

Ein Gnom steht auf und flüstert dem Taure was ins Ohr, woraufhin dieser sich halb tot lacht!"

Da sagt der Wirt: Wer diesen Taure zum weinen bringt bekommt 1000 Gold!

Der Gnom packt den lachenden Tauren am Arm und geht mit ihm raus auf die Toilette!

nach ein paar Minuten kommen sie wieder rein der Taure ist noch schlimmer am weinen als vor der wette

Da fragt der Wirt den gnom wie er das gemacht habe und dieser antwortet:

Erst habe ich ihm erzählt meiner wär länger als seiner, dann haben wir verglichen!

LOOOOOOOOOOOOol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecubeam (25. April 2008)

Ein Gnom kommt an einen Teich, da steht ein Untoter Magier und schaut einen Fisch an. Der Untote macht mit dem Arm einen Kreis, und der Fisch schwimmt einen Kreis. der Untote macht mit dem Arm eine ZickZack-Bewegung und der Fisch schwimmt im ZickZack. Der Untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der Fisch schwimmt die Strecke genau nach. "Was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom. Der antwortet locker:"Die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre Überlegenheit ihren Willen auf!". Dann dreht er sich um und geht. Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige Gnom noch da ist. Dieser steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....


----------



## Sedraku (25. April 2008)

Ein GM schreibt einen Taurendruide an
Gm: Hallo bin GM Rumari und Habe eine paar fragen an dich. Hast du gerade kurz zeit?
Druide: Öhh klar. Was ist?
Gm: Befinden sie sich gerade im Schlingendorntaal in der Nähe der Arena der Gurubashi?
Druide: Äh ja. Wesshalb ist das von Intesesse?
Gm: Ach, das erklärt nur, wesshalb sich ein Zwergenjäger dauern darüber beschwert, dass er den Bären, den ihn mittlerweile schon 3 mal getötet, hat nicht zähmen kann.


----------



## MoGyM (25. April 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> [...]
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elfwynn. Kommt ein Paladin vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."
> ...



sind die nich alle ausm buffedmagazin?
naja soll mir egal sein, ich mag sie^^

tut mir leid aber mir fällt im mom keiner mehr ein

edit:
oh tut mir sehr leid aber ich habe nicht gesehen das die witze reingestellt wurden bevor es das buffedmagazin überhaupt gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja trotzdem komisch das genau die alle im magazin vorkommen
hat buffed hier etwa abgeguckt?^^


----------



## Josh940 (25. April 2008)

hab au nen pala-witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Treffen sich 3 menschan in Stormwind
Sagt der eine:ich mache keinen schaden
sagt der zweite: ich kann net healen
meint der dritte:ich bin auch pala...


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

Soulcatcher84 schrieb:


> wieviele zwerge braucht man um eine glühbirne auszuwechseln?
> 
> 100
> 
> ...






Ökokriegerin schrieb:


> -Sagt ein Troll zum andren: "Mir is voll schlecht, ey. Ich glaub der Hexer von gestern war auf Erbrechen geskillt..."






xinaro schrieb:


> sry falls das scho gibt glaub aba nich (hab alles gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Anikin schrieb:


> Huhu ihr,
> 
> hab auch einen:
> 
> ...



was neues!super


bartman223 schrieb:


> haha ich lach mich tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei einfach leise,du spamer



Orkalex schrieb:


> Warum traut sich ein Pala bei Gewitter nicht aus dem Haus ?
> Er denkt das draußen eine Horde Schamis steht.
> (auch wenn er net gut ist hab ihn gerade erfunden^^)


lol



DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hab hier ein paar Witze:
> 
> Es wurde einmal ein Schmane im Duell getötet. Reaktion von Blizzard: "Das war keine Absicht, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Der Fehler wird im nächsten Patch behoben."
> 
> ...


geil..ja,ich traume von nackten kriegern,hauptsache  weiblich *hehe*


Tuminix schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Witze, kann sein, dass der eine oder andere schonmal gefallen ist...
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Was ist Grün und bleibt Grün ?
> ...



auch neu !


Takashi1983 schrieb:


> mein ich so zu meiner oma: ich geh heut abend kara! Sie darauf: Zieh dir ne Jacke an es ist kalt!


  echt gut


----------



## simion (25. April 2008)

Woran sterben Palas am häufigsten? An Blasenschwäche


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob der schon kam, stand jedenfalls im letzten Buffed-Mag (zumindest so ähnlich, weiß ihn nimmer 100% genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stehen 2 Menschen in IF, auf einmal kommt ein Haufen Zwerge aus der Kneipe, lauthals singend randalieren sie und hauen alles kurz und klein.
Der eine Mensch fragt den anderen: "Ist das bei den immer so?"
Meint der Andere: "Wart erst mal wenn ihre Männer rauskommen"


----------



## Renkin (25. April 2008)

> Ohne flax, hab mal nen Healpally vs. Healpally Duell verfolgt, das fast 3 _Stunden_ ging >_<



ging mir ähnlich hab ma testrealm gezockt mit nem t6 healpala gegen nen t6 healshami hab glaub die arathiflagg von der mine 5min gedefft bis der n kumpel geholt hat^^


----------



## zificult (25. April 2008)

omG o.0
der Thread is echtmal suchti


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. April 2008)

so weiß jetzt nit ob der schon war aber egal^^

Eine Menschenpatroullie patroulliert durch den Wald von Elwynn. Plötzlich sehen sie einen Tauren winkend aufm Hügel stehen. Der Kommandant schickt 10 seiner besten männer los den Tauren um zuhauen. Der Taure verschwindet jedoch im letzten Moment hinterm Hügel und man hört wilde Kampfgeräusche und Geschrei und nach ein paar minuten taucht der Taure wieder winkend hinterm Hügel auf. Der Kommandant bebt vor Zorn und schickt diesmal 20 seiner Männer los. Selbes Schauspiel Taure rennt im letzten Moment hinter den Hügel, wilde Kampfgeräusche und der Taure taucht nach einigen minuten wieder winkend hinterm hügel hervor. Der Kommandant kocht vor Wut und schickt seine letzten 50 Männer los. Selbes Schauspiel wie auchs chon davor. Der Taure läuft im letzten Moment hintern Hügel und man hört wilde Kampfgeräusche und Geschrei. Doch plötzlich taucht ein schwer verwundeter Soldat hinterm Hügel hervor und keucht mit letzter Kraft: "Das ne Falle...
Die sind zu zweit!"

hoffe er gefällt euch^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anilator (25. April 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


na ja is nicht so der bringer...



2 gnome in der bar
sagt der eine guck mal den tauren an....ich gebe dir 5g wenn du ihm zum lachen bringst
geht der gnom hin und flüstert ihm etwas ins ohr...da lacht der taure
sagt der andere gnom ich gebe dir 50g wenn du ihn zum weinen bringst
geht der gnom wieder hin zeigt ihm was und der taure läuft weinend raus
wie hast du das geschaft fragt der gnom
erst habe ich gesagt mein penis wäre länger und dann habe ich es ihm bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


for the horde


----------



## Seridan (25. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs schon kam:
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> ...




Made my day. sietz grad inner arbeit und kugel mich vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Schromm (25. April 2008)

Hmmmm keiner scheint hier uns Paladine zu mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Wie vedoppelt man den Schaden eines Paladins? Man buffed ihm Dornen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FELLINGA (25. April 2008)

Takashi1983 schrieb:


> mein ich so zu meiner oma: ich geh heut abend kara! Sie darauf: Zieh dir ne Jacke an es ist kalt!



^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

Herr schrieb:


> Hmmmm keiner scheint hier uns Paladine zu mögen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch das sind nur freundschaftliche witze,nimm es nicht ernst,ich mach welche obwohl ich weiss das paladine wichtig sind,nur zum spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (29. April 2008)

Woran erkennt man, das die Horde in IF war?

Die Mülltonnen sind leer, und die Hunde schwanger..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, das die Horde in IF war?
> 
> Die Mülltonnen sind leer, und die Hunde schwanger.....
> 
> ...



der war schon ma mit ratten bin vom stuhl gekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (29. April 2008)

chuck norris castet schneller als du dotten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

JAJA man sind wir WOW zocker lustig ^^        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



untoter liegt tot im wasser 

scheiße witz ich weis


----------



## Easheron (29. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> omG o.0
> der Thread is echtmal suchti




omG o.0
der post is echtmal überflüssig


----------



## Arquilis (29. April 2008)

Easheron schrieb:


> omG o.0
> der post is echtmal überflüssig


naja.. viel sinn macht er wirklich nicht...aber es macht spaß!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (29. April 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...




xD


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. April 2008)

Sitzen drei chars im Gasthaus.

Meint der eine: "Ich kann nicht heilen!"

Sagt der zweite: "Ich mach keinen Schaden!"

Der Dritte daraufhin: "Ach?! Ihr seid auch Palas?"


----------



## MadSquare (29. April 2008)

2 Krieger treffen sich, einer kommt nicht.

2 Schurken im Stealth treffen sich. Sagt der eine zum anderen 'siehst gut aus'.

Warum trägt der Shadowpriest heute die weiße Robe? Weil die schwarze in der Wäsche ist!

Warum trägt der Holypriest die schwarze Robe? Der MainTank ist grade gestorben!

Ein Krieger ist out of mana.

Warum hat ein destro- Hexer den Wichtel draußen? Er hat kein Feuerzeug um sich die Zigarette anzuzünden! 

Schamanen sind benachteiligt.

Beliebter Aprilscherz um Tanks zu verarschen: "Der Heiler ist noch afk!"


----------



## NightZ (29. April 2008)

irgendwo mal gehört
nur palas wissen insgeheim das ratten und hasen enrage gehen

irgendwie so ging der ^^


----------



## Cael (29. April 2008)

geht ein zwerg an ner kneipe vorbei.....

(hehe xD)


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. April 2008)

also hab mich net bei jedem beeiert aba ernst konnt ich auch net bleiben=)
ich find se gut^^
lg reeth


----------



## Creenshaw (29. April 2008)

NightZ schrieb:


> irgendwo mal gehört
> nur palas wissen insgeheim das ratten und hasen enrage gehen
> 
> irgendwie so ging der ^^



Selbsterfahrungsbericht Nr.3

"Denn das verrät mir, warum
wir so oft sterben mußten, unser Methusalem kann die Aggro nicht halten, weil er keinen (!) Schaden
verursacht. Und das ist kein dummes Vorurteilsgeschwätz! Ich habe absolut nichts gegen
Paladintanks, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich ziehe sie im Gruppenspiel jeder anderen Tankklasse vor!
Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
der entdeckt hat, *daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.*"

Einfach geil!!


----------



## Greyham (29. April 2008)

Hier noch ein Mutter - WoW Witz : 


Junge, deine Mutter ist so fett...man braucht 2 Hexenmeister um sie zu beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2008)

> (Rascal @ 20.10.2006, 14:47)
> 
> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"



Wenn wir mal von der Logik in BootyBay ausgehen und die Stege nicht auf sondern überm Wasser liegen müsste der Schwanz vom Gnom ja schon nen Meter lang sein xD 
und der vom Taure wäre größer als er selber ^^.

Mfg Nebola


----------



## heavy-metal (29. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ein Krieger ist out of mana.



Find den irgendwie nich so lustig.
Die andern sind aber geil.^^


----------



## chinsai (29. April 2008)

gehn 2 palas über die straße der dritte mscht such keinen schaden


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so Fett die belegt 3 charakterslots!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

"wie kann man sein Arenateam löschen?"
"mom ich schreib den Befehl"
"und?"
"NEEEEEIN T_T"
"Was is?"
"schon gut -.- des Befehl is /teamauflösen2vs2"


----------



## Blandoom (3. Mai 2008)

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hier noch einer:
40 Jäger besiegen Onyxia in 5min. 
_
40 Magier besiegen Onyxia in 3min. 
_
_
_
40 Palas überleben 4 Monate


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (5. Mai 2008)

Warum kriegen 40 Palas Onyxia nicht down?

Weil nach 4 Tagen die Instanz resettet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Mai 2008)

*Zwerge klauen Freibier!*


So nun isse´s raus^^


----------



## blubbmon (9. Mai 2008)

die horde hat wieder sw geraidet. alle mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die ratten schwanger.


----------



## Stonies (9. Mai 2008)

Hire mal die 2 kürzesten wow witze:

"2 Trolle gehen an einer Bong vorbei"
"Ein Zwerg geht ins Gasthaus und bestellt ein Wasser"


----------



## avenue (9. Mai 2008)

Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer 
Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was?

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen. 
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen

Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben??? 
100!!! 
Einer hebt die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreht


----------



## Delorion (9. Mai 2008)

blubbmon schrieb:


> die horde hat wieder sw geraidet. alle mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die ratten schwanger.



made my day


----------



## Isador87 (9. Mai 2008)

avenue schrieb:


> Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer
> Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was?
> 
> Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen.
> ...


  also beim letzten kam mir das Bier fast aus der Nase... ^^


aber der älteste ist doch noch immer:

Treffen sich 2 Jäger, beide kritisch!!!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. Mai 2008)

Was ich habe sind zwar keine witze aber auch rechtlustig und auch wircklich bei uns im /2 mal gewesen.

1: Nachticht im /2 Der past ist TOT darauf die frage Und was hat er gedroppt?

2: Wart da mal die idee Thunderbluff zu raiden da kamm dan die frage auf (kann man die taruen da Ledern?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (9. Mai 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...


naja eig gehörts umgekehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (9. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> naja eig gehörts umgekehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kommt immer drauf an welcher fraktion man angehört


----------



## MC Creep (9. Mai 2008)

Ha kP ob den schon einer gesagt hat (hatte kein Bock runter zu scrollen)....

Wie kann man den Schaden von Paladinen verdoppeln???

-->Man bufft ihn mit Dornen  ;DDDDD

Mfg


----------



## Gott92 (10. Mai 2008)

dann verdreifacht man den dmgoutput aber .. sry der witz war low, weil ich den von barlows blog kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (10. Mai 2008)

hihi


----------



## avenue (11. Mai 2008)

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff. 
Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd: 
Landwirte sind IMBA. 


Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff voller Paladine untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe ?
Wenn die verdammten Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können.


----------



## Chrissian (11. Mai 2008)

hahahahah hat meinen tag gemacht


----------



## Galadith (11. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> hahahahah hat meinen tag gemacht




Das hat meinen Abend "gemacht".


----------



## e_guido (11. Mai 2008)

wie oft wollt ihr denn noch die gleichen witze bringen??
die sind schon so alt....


----------



## ramsleier (11. Mai 2008)

Wieso rennen 11 Gnome nackt durch ein fussballfeld?

Das Gras kitzelt so schön an den eiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (11. Mai 2008)

denkt euch mal was neues aus die kenn ich alle schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (11. Mai 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Was ich habe sind zwar keine witze aber auch rechtlustig und auch wircklich bei uns im /2 mal gewesen.
> 
> 1: Nachticht im /2 Der past ist TOT darauf die frage Und was hat er gedroppt?
> 
> ...



Richtig geschrieben wär´s noch lustiger. Aber der mit den küschnerbaren Tauren und mit den saufenden Zwergen (Glühbirne...) hat auch "meinen Abend gemacht".


----------



## Neradox (11. Mai 2008)

avenue schrieb:


> Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
> Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd:
> Landwirte sind IMBA.
> Was ist ein Unglück ?
> ...



Rofl wie geil!!!11einself


----------



## Gattay (11. Mai 2008)

Was ist die häufigste Todesursache bei Palas

Blasenschwäche


----------



## NaturalDesaster (11. Mai 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Was ist die häufigste Todesursache bei Palas
> 
> Blasenschwäche




wurd auch erst gefühlte 2000x gepostet...


----------



## Matze//Aladan (13. Mai 2008)

Hab ca. 20 seiten Witze gelesen aber er war nicht dabei:

Ein Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben.
Der Jäger darufhin: "Scheisse Daneben"
Der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
Darauf gehn sie weiter.

Ein Stück weiter treffen sie wieder den Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an, und schießt daneben.
Der Jäger wieder darauf hin: "Scheisse daneben"
wieder der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
wieder gehn sie weiter.

und ein 3. mal treffen sie den Bären. Der Jäger trifft wieder nicht und brüllt: "Scheisse, daneben"
Daraufhin verdunkelt sich der Himmel und ein Blitz trifft den Priester.
Von oben hallt es nur: "Scheisse, daneben"

hoffe der ist zum lachen
grüßle....


----------



## Nightroad (13. Mai 2008)

Matze//Aladan schrieb:


> Hab ca. 20 seiten Witze gelesen aber er war nicht dabei:
> 
> Ein Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben.
> Der Jäger darufhin: "Scheisse Daneben"
> ...



alltttt
hab ich hier scho gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2008)

Matze//Aladan schrieb:


> Hab ca. 20 seiten Witze gelesen aber er war nicht dabei:
> 
> Ein Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben.
> Der Jäger darufhin: "Scheisse Daneben"
> ...





also ich kenn den anderese (also ohne WOW) ^^


----------



## avenue (14. Mai 2008)

Womit bringt man einem Paladin um den Verstand?
Man erklährt ihm seine Rolle in der Gruppe!

Was sagt ein Kobold an einem lauen Sommerabend zu der Elfin seiner Träume bei einem Dinner?
Du nicht nehmen Kerze!!

Wie viele Orks bruahct man für eine Schifftaufe?
1001
1 hällt die flasche die anderen 1000 werfen das schiff dagegen 

Was ist ein Untoter im schwimmbad? brausetablette

Was macht ein Untoter in der Disco? tanzen bis die fetzten fliegen!

Wisst ihr, was ein Wildekin ist?^^ Eine Mischung aus Eule und Bär. Jetzt fragt euch mal, wie man die gezüchtet hat...


----------



## Tearor (14. Mai 2008)

avenue schrieb:


> Was ist ein Untoter im schwimmbad? brausetablette
> 
> Was macht ein Untoter in der Disco? tanzen bis die fetzten fliegen!



die gibts schon 20 jahre vor wow, mit leprakranken...

(was macht ein leprakranker beim fussball? foulen! 
 und wie? er lässt das bein stehen.)


----------



## TheRealOne (14. Mai 2008)

Immer gegen die Armen Palas Buffed neu erfunden!


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (14. Mai 2008)

> Immer gegen die Armen Palas Buffed neu erfunden!




Wie arm du doch bist!

Leechst bestimmt auch in der Arena, wa?


----------



## coldasice (14. Mai 2008)

eure witze sind ja mal end geil^^ lache mich hier tot 
weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (14. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahung ob der schon gepostet wurde,
aber kann ja nicht schaden nochmal zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war: 

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! 

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten… 

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“ 

Sie: „Die is von Dolge & Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“ 

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: 

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“ 

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“ 

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! 

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! 

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! 

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“ 

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen. 

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“ 

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“ 

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt. 

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“ 

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“ 

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“ 

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“ 

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“ 

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. 

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt OG und geh dann MC“


----------



## Raheema (14. Mai 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Keine Ahung ob der schon gepostet wurde,
> aber kann ja nicht schaden nochmal zu posten
> 
> 
> ...




doch war schon


----------



## dejaspeed (14. Mai 2008)

in shat in der taverne weltenend tritt öfters ein komiker auf..



> Ist euch aufgefallen das die süßen Orckinder alle gleich aussehen ?
> 
> Schade, das sie nicht so süß bleiben. Es muss in brachland ein Männlichkeitsritual geben, das besagt "Bremse einen Kodo mit deinen Gesicht".


----------



## Eyke (14. Mai 2008)

Aber trotzdem GEIL..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (14. Mai 2008)

Hier is noch einer:

Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure auf ner Brücke in Ratschet, da sagt der Gnom:Hey du, ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie warm das Wasser ist! 22C°. Da lacht der Taure und sagt: Ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie Tief das Wasser ist! 3Meter tief  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD

Sry das ich das böse wort Schwanz benutzt habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Mai 2008)

Lortox schrieb:


> Hier is noch einer:
> 
> Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure auf ner Brücke in Ratschet, da sagt der Gnom:Hey du, ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie warm das Wasser ist! 22C°. Da lacht der Taure und sagt: Ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie Tief das Wasser ist! 3Meter tief
> 
> ...





SCHÄM DICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (14. Mai 2008)

Lortox schrieb:


> Hier is noch einer:
> 
> Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure auf ner Brücke in Ratschet, da sagt der Gnom:Hey du, ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie warm das Wasser ist! 22C°. Da lacht der Taure und sagt: Ich kann mit meinem Schwanz messen wie Tief das Wasser ist! 3Meter tief
> 
> ...




gabs schon 1000 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erst lesen dann posten, ist ja schlimm hier, eine seite und nur wiederholungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Leechst bestimmt auch in der Arena, wa?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinerdudu (14. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> JAJA man sind wir WOW zocker lustig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol untoter liegt tot im wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie sinnlos.. einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr!


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

hir noch ein par untote witze

was macht ein untoter unterm apfelbaum?

mit nem apfel um die wette faulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was macht ein untoter in der disko? 

die fetzen fliegen lassen 


was darf man nie beim sex zu einem untotem sagen?

lass mal stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

lol oder?


----------



## Chrissian (19. Mai 2008)

ja voll lol olololollo


----------



## mazze3333 (19. Mai 2008)

im /2 verzaubere intellligenz auf frau..einfach beste ;P+
/edit ned  pöse nehmen!


----------



## Chrissian (19. Mai 2008)

eay Wasbost Du fürn rasssisgtenschwein omg


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

hatt dann wer noch gute witze ? wil nomol vom stuhl fliegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (19. Mai 2008)

mit lichking wird WoW wieder gut und lohnenswert !

toller witz oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamnosáh (19. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> eay Wasbost Du fürn rasssisgtenschwein omg



wußte gar nicht, daß frauen neuerdings ne eigene rasse sind ^^


----------



## Soupcasper (19. Mai 2008)

Woran erkennt man das die Horde SW geraidet hat?

Naja... die Mülleimer sind leer und die Hühner schwanger.
________________________________________________

Treffen sich 2 Zwergenjäger. Fragt der erste:" Stell Dir vor: Ein Nachtelf, ein Ork und ein Taure kommen auf dich zu und Du hast nur noch 2 Schuss Munition übrig - was machst Du?"
Darauf der 2. Zwerg:" 2 Mal auf den Nachtelf schießen!"
_________________________________________________
In Stormwind wird ein toter Zwerg aus dem Fluss gezogen. Gefesselt, geknebelt, mit einer Eisenkette umwickelt und mit einem schweren Stein an den Füssen. Die Stadtwache untersucht den Fall und der Hauptmann meint ungerührt: “Mistzwerge, klauen immer mehr als sie tragen können.”
__________________________________________________
Eine Nachtelfe, eine Zwergen Priesterin, ein Pala und ein Schami sitzen im Zug nach SW.
Plötzlich geht das Licht aus und man hört ein lautes *klatsch*.
Als wieder Licht da war, sieht man den Pala sich an einer roten Stelle im Gesicht reiben.
Da denkt die Nachtelfe: "Der Pala wollt mich befummeln, is gegen die Priesterin gekommen und die hat ihm eine geknallt.
Da denkt die Priesterin: "Der pala wollt die Nachtelfe befummeln und die hat ihm eine geknallt.
Da denkt der Pala: "Der dumme Schami hat versucht Die nachtelfe zu begrabschen, is gegen die Priesterin gekommen und und die hat mir voll eine reingehauen!!!".
Da denkt der Schami: "Wenn das Licht noch mal ausfällt hau ich stärker zu!" 
_____________________________________________________


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

lol der war geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (19. Mai 2008)

trefen sie zwei draenei damen. Fragt die eindie andere: wo Habst du die dir machen gelassen? sagt die andere: bei der exodar


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

was pasiert wen sich 2 nachtelf jäger im wald von auberdin treffen?






beide fallen tot um! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (19. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> trefen sie zwei draenei damen. Fragt die eindie andere: wo Habst du die dir machen gelassen? sagt die andere: bei der exodar




Hmm und was is daran so lustig???


----------



## DalaiLamer (19. Mai 2008)

Was ist aus metall und kann nicht schwimmen?











ein Amboß!
und warum nicht?

weil er keine Arme hat!


----------



## Loli@3D (19. Mai 2008)

lol auf was für Ideen man kommt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavador (19. Mai 2008)

Hab leider nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss mal was anmerken. Der Witz mit den 2 Palas die keinen Schaden machen ist eigentlich gar kein WoW witz, weil der ist schon so alt, der hat nen Bart von Snowdonia bis Lyonesse 8 Insider werden wissen was gemeint ist).


----------



## Snoxy (23. Mai 2008)

Was machen Tauren, wenn sie eine Akupunktur wollen?
Sie gehen nach 1000 Nadeln!!
*muaha*


----------



## Sorrow89 (23. Mai 2008)

eay Wasbost Du fürn rasssisgtenschwein omg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

ich finde das ist der beste witz im ganzen thema =)
btw. öfter deutsch unterricht& weniger wow wäre ne lösung ;o


----------



## MadSquare (23. Mai 2008)

Fragt ein RL-Kumpel den WoW-süchtigen Kumpel: "Wie lang ist deiner?"
"16cm unbuffed."


----------



## Gnomthebest (23. Mai 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Bäume, sagt der eine "Heil!" 

geht natürlich auch anders

Treffen sich 2 Katzen, sagt die eine "Heil!" - darauf die andere "Ha-Ha, sehr witzig"


----------



## Exo1337 (23. Mai 2008)

> Wie kämpfen zwei Palas gegeneinander? Beide machen ihr Gotteschild an und benutzen den ruhestein. Wer als erster in SW ist, hat gewonnen.




^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curzon (23. Mai 2008)

Bin net sicher ob der schon war,
Wenns im Bg ma wieder ewig dauert:

Einfach ma im Schlachtzug fragen:
Sitzen /pquid und /gquit auf nem Baum, fällt /pquit runter. 
Wer Bleib übrig?

Es gibt doch einige die danach fragen mussten ob sie wieder in die Gilde dürfen :-)

oder 

He Leute kennt ihr schon den neusten Bug vom letzten Patch
Mit Alt + F4 verdreifacht man auf einmal die lauf Geschwindigkeit

Gab schon ein paar dcs hab ich gehört.


----------



## Megamage (23. Mai 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




BUHH der ist aus dem Buffed Magazin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (23. Mai 2008)

> BUHH der ist aus dem Buffed Magazin wink.gif


Am 22.10.06 hat buffed noch von nem Magazin geträumt^^


----------



## Megamage (23. Mai 2008)

Naja dann hat das Buffed Magazin den Witz hierher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (23. Mai 2008)

Der ist von 2006 ROFL -.- net f´draufgeachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (23. Mai 2008)

thahahahhahaha whahahah ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur genial !!!!!
weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cya


----------



## bergione (23. Mai 2008)

Kommt nen Gnom in eine Bar sitzt ein Taure am Tressen,sagt der Barkeeper zum Gnom bring mal den Tauren zum lachen das hat noch nie einer geschaft.Der Gnom flüstert den tauren was,der Taure lacht sich schlapp.Dann sagt der Barkeeper respekt und jetzt bring ihn zum heulen,der Gnom ok.Der Gnom geht mit dem Tauren nach draußen der Taure heult.Fragt der Barkeeper wie amchse das?Der Gnom beim ersten mal habe ich gesagt mein Schwanz ist größer als seiner und beim zweiten mal haben wir verglichen.

Oder einen anderen der ähnlich ist wie von einen vorposter.
Also stehen drei Menschen neben einander,sagt der eine ich bin heal,sagt der andere ich mache keinen schaden ,sagt der dritte ach seit ihr auch Palas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde eure witze echt genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG BERGI!


----------



## Ruetti (24. Mai 2008)

Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller !

Liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hatte der Ally vier Kollegen !


----------



## Shiro Firerage (24. Mai 2008)

Wenn Dummheit schrumpfen lassen würde dann müssten sich Gnome ernsthafte sorgen machen.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (24. Mai 2008)

Andere Variante der Pala Witze:
3 Männer treffen sich vor Sturmwind, sagt der eine: Ich kann nicht heilen!
Sagt der 2. : Ich mach keinen Schaden!
Fragt der 3.: Seit ihr auch Palas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und hier noch ein geiler: 
Ein Gnom geht in Shattrath in ein Waffengeschäft und fragt den Tauren hinterm Tresen:
Haben sie Schwerter?
Sagt der Taure: Nein haben wir nicht.
Fragt der Gnom: Haben sie Äxte?
Sagt der Taure wieder: Nein haben wir nicht.
Fragt der Gnom genervt: ´Haben sie denn Bögen?
Sagt der Taure Nein auch die Haben wir nicht.
Gnom: Aber das ist doch in Waffengeschäft?
Taure: Ja, und?
Gnom: Sagen sie mal haben sie was gegen Gnome?
Nätürlich, sagtd er Taure Grinsend, Schwerter, Äxt und die besten Bägen weit und breit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg. sotm


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Wenn Dummheit schrumpfen lassen würde dann müssten sich Gnome ernsthafte sorgen machen.


*ge-ni-al*


----------



## teroa (24. Mai 2008)

mhh wow witze ...
ich ich ich ich hab auch ein passt auf das ist der brüller überhaupt^^


PALAS MACHEN DMG^^


und hammer wa


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (24. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> PALAS MACHEN DMG^^



Wo hast du das denn her? War wahrscheinlich nur ein pala GM der mit seinen GM-Sätzen die gegner angegriffen hat ^^


----------



## Shiro Firerage (24. Mai 2008)

Wenn Dummheit quitschen würde dann hätten die Allies im Alterac ne Ölkanne in der Hand und keine Waffe.

Wenn Dummheit schrumpfen lassen würde gäbe es bei Allie nur noch Gnome. (alt und neu aufgelegt, retro ;P)

Ps: bin selber Alli ;P


----------



## Qyana (27. Mai 2008)

Wie merkst du das du mit anfängern unterwegs bist? 

1. Nach dem ersten Wipe müssen bereits 2 Spieler zum reparieren aus der Instanz 

2. Der Druide wirkt "Anregen" auf den Krieger 

3. 2 weitere Wipes später: Der Krieger teilt euch mit,das er "Rüstung zerreißen" erst jetzt in seine Fähigkeitenleiste zieht 

4. Der Schurke meint "Vanish" sei ein Reinigungsmittel 

5. Ihr habt 2 Hexer dabei und innerhalb der vergangenen 3 Stunden gab es keinen Seelenstein 

6. Als TAnk bist du konstant auf Platz 1 der Schadensliste 

7. Nach dem 2. Bosskampf geht bereits die Sonne wieder auf 

8. Der Druide versucht zum dritten mal,den totgestellten Jäger wiederzubeleben 

9. Der Jäger versucht im Gegenzug wieder mal verzweifelt,einen Bären zu zähmen,dessen Name dem Druiden frappierend ähnelt 

10. Du hast den letzten Wipe selbst verschuldet,um dem Trauerspiel ein Ende zu setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (27. Mai 2008)

kommt ein orc mit einem papagei in die wirtschaft, daraufhin sagt der wirt: "wo hast denn den her?" daraufhin der papagei: "Aus Durotar, die gibts da überall.."
sry falls ichn überlesen hab und der schon drin war = )
die meisten wow witze sind aber schon recht alt, freut mich aber, dass auch ihr sie wiederbelebt = )
byebye


----------



## Riane (27. Mai 2008)

Qyana schrieb:


> 8. Der Druide versucht zum dritten mal,den totgestellten Jäger wiederzubeleben



*hust*


----------



## Davidor (27. Mai 2008)

Qyana schrieb:


> Wie merkst du das du mit anfängern unterwegs bist?
> 
> 1. Nach dem ersten Wipe müssen bereits 2 Spieler zum reparieren aus der Instanz
> 
> ...



Aus der PC Games (berichtige mich,falls falsch^^) geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulmin (27. Mai 2008)

Wie kennen sich die beiden Paladine? -  Flüchtig! *g*


----------



## TheRealOne (27. Mai 2008)

Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen, auch das Real Live!


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Sitzen 2 Untote auf nem Hochaus.
Einer fällt runter, beide sind tot.

Ihr dürft auch nacher gerne lachen xD


----------



## Frek01 (27. Mai 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den einzigsten witz den ich hier noch nicht kannte^^ is hammer


----------



## luXz (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Untote auf nem Hochaus.
> Einer fällt runter, beide sind tot.
> 
> Ihr dürft auch nacher gerne lachen xD


der is nett^^

ich spiel human female und was immer gut kommt während die grp da sitzt und reggt, alles ist ruhig, dann /witz

manchmal kommt dann

"ich furze gern in der wanne!" und die stimme dazu is einfach immer ein lacher


----------



## Elfab (28. Mai 2008)

Hier vllt ein bisscher längerer Witz aber ist es wirklich wert gelesen zu werden also hf beim lesen.



In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meineFreundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"
Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Kankru (28. Mai 2008)

Ist aber mal ein langer thread, kein Plan ob der schon dabei war:

Ein General marschiert mit seiner Armee ins Brachland, plötzlich sieht er einen Orc auf nen Berg stehen und mit seiner Waffe posen.
Der General schickt also 5 Leute hin die ihn töten sollen, der Orc rennt den Berg runter, die 5 Leute hinterher.
Kurz darauf kommt der Orc wieder hoch, keine Allianzler mehr zu sehen.
Naja, also schickt der General 10 Leute los, der Orc rennt wieder den Berg runter und kommt wieder allein  hoch....
Der General ist sauer, er schickt 20 Leute los, der Orc rennt wieder den Berg runter, kommt hoch und ein schwer verletzter rettet sich kriechend zum General...
...er sagt verängstigt zum General: "Die sind zu zweit!!!!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (30. Mai 2008)

Wovor haben ein Pala und eine schwangere Frau Angst?

Dass ihre Blase zu früh platzt


----------



## Céraa (30. Mai 2008)

machen 2 palas ein duell.
kämpfen immer noch^^


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (30. Mai 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Ist aber mal ein langer thread, kein Plan ob der schon dabei war:
> 
> Ein General marschiert mit seiner Armee ins Brachland, plötzlich sieht er einen Orc auf nen Berg stehen und mit seiner Waffe posen.
> Der General schickt also 5 Leute hin die ihn töten sollen, der Orc rennt den Berg runter, die 5 Leute hinterher.
> ...


Sag mal der ist ja einfach mal hammer geil XD 2 Orcs gegen so viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sua' (30. Mai 2008)

Sitzt ein Paladin in der Wirtschaft von Stormwind.
Kommt ein zweiter, sitzt sich neben ihn, trinkt den Krug Bier des ersten aus und sagt:
"Lecker, und wie geht es Dir? "

"Wie soll es mir gehen, meine Frau ist mit nem Krieger durchgebrannt, mein Sohn wurde von einem wütenden Kodo totgetrampelt, meine Tochter ist beim Klettern an den Klippen von Aszhara abgestürzt, letzte nacht haben sie meinen Tresor geknackt und beim letzten Kararun habe ich meinen Streitkolben verloren - ich wollte mich gerade umbringen und jetzt kommst du ***** und trinkst mir mein vergiftetes Bier weg ...."


----------



## ossi.osborne (30. Mai 2008)

gehen 2 Hordler über die Strasse, sagt der eine "lass mich auch mal in die Mitte" !


----------



## oerpli (30. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich find keinen lustig.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Pala Witze? Bitte sehr!



Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ohne heal 10 hordler nach einander gedappt (ohne scheiß jetzt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (30. Mai 2008)

Jesus muss Magier gewesen sein... er verteilte Wasser und Brot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Mai 2008)

Und was ist mit dem Schamanen? Immerhin wandelt der über Wasser... ;P


----------



## Nuk (30. Mai 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Schamanen? Immerhin wandelt der über Wasser... ;P



das können priester auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*grübel* schon 3 söhne gottes in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zako13 (30. Mai 2008)

Was macht ein Hexenmeister in der Fankuve im Fußballstadion ? 

Ist doch klar : "Anfeuern"



Ein Schurke geht nach einem harten Kampf im Alteractal zum nächsten Waffenhändler und fragt : "He , was kosten diese Wurfdolche ?"
Darauf der Händler :"Ach , die kriegste glatt hinterhergeschmissen....!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (30. Mai 2008)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find keinen lustig.



deswegen kann dich ja auch keiner leiden

...huch spamt meine katze wieder. immer das gleiche wennde mal ausem raum gehst


----------



## The Metal (30. Mai 2008)

Chuck Norris macht Schaden mit nem Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefaros (8. Juni 2008)

Was haben ein Shadow Priest und ein Vergelter Pala gemeinsam?


Sie sollten beide endlich auf heal skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich find ihn gut... braucht gar nicht erst das Flamen anfangen!!!!11


----------



## lukss (8. Juni 2008)

Sua schrieb:


> Sitzt ein Paladin in der Wirtschaft von Stormwind.
> Kommt ein zweiter, sitzt sich neben ihn, trinkt den Krug Bier des ersten aus und sagt:
> "Lecker, und wie geht es Dir? "
> 
> "Wie soll es mir gehen, meine Frau ist mit nem Krieger durchgebrannt, mein Sohn wurde von einem wütenden Kodo totgetrampelt, meine Tochter ist beim Klettern an den Klippen von Aszhara abgestürzt, letzte nacht haben sie meinen Tresor geknackt und beim letzten Kararun habe ich meinen Streitkolben verloren - ich wollte mich gerade umbringen und jetzt kommst du ***** und trinkst mir mein vergiftetes Bier weg ...."


der ist doch mal geil


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

chuck norris ist der einzige der weniger dmg als ein pala macht!


----------



## zaltim (8. Juni 2008)

...
fast (!) alles nur pala witze und die meisten noch nichtmal lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja aber ich muss sagen einige lustige sind schon dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (8. Juni 2008)

der is gut


sagt mal, warum kann man nur datein hochladen, die knapp unter 10 KB sind, das is doch bissel sehr wenig oder?


----------



## Gschwenzi (8. Juni 2008)

Also einen hab ich auch noch !

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"


Ich find den so geil ! ROFL


----------



## LordofFrog (8. Juni 2008)

taurendame: ich hab mal vor lachen auf den boden gemilcht


----------



## lukss (8. Juni 2008)

ein freund hat mir mal im ts nach meheren raids hinternander erzählt:

reallife?was ist das?kann man das essen?


----------



## Chrissian (9. Juni 2008)

> ein freund hat mir mal im ts nach meheren raids hinternander erzählt:
> 
> reallife?was ist das?kann man das essen?



hahahhahahahhahahahhahahhah ahhhhah ha hhhXDDDaxXxxahhahahhah


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

wie findet ihr meinen?hab ihn gerade erfunden (letzte seite)


----------



## Kaaper (10. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> chuck norris ist der einzige der weniger dmg als ein pala macht!



falls du den meinst

der ist schlechter als die anderen zich tausenden chuck norris witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jâmbo (10. Juni 2008)

hab auch noch ein paar


Irgendwo in einer Kneipe in Rachet...
Eine Gruppe Orcs sitzt beisammen als plötzlich ein kleiner Goblin namens Mygil auftaucht und beginnt sie vollzulabern.
Einer der Orcs erbarmt sich dann seiner und fragt: "Was willlst du überhaupt, Kleiner?"
Der Goblin grinst dreckig und meint: "Ich möchte dir eine Wette vorschlagen!"
Der Orc, der sich für mächtig hält, stimmt zu.
"Erzähl mal, Kleiner?"
"Siehst du den Tauren da hinten?", fragt er den Orc. Der dreht sich um und sieht eine mächtigen Tauren-Schamanen grimmig in der Ecke stehen. Er nickt.
Der Goblin spricht weiter: "Pass auf, ich wette um 50 Goldmünzen, dass ich den Tauren zum Lachen bringe!"
Der Orc schaut ersteinmal verdutzt und fängt dann fürchterlich an zu lachen. "Klar, die Wette halte ich. Ich kenn den Tauren, der lacht eigentlich nie!"
Mygil grinst und keift ein "Abgemacht" und watschelt zu dem Tauren hin.
Die anwesenden Orc-Warriors schauen verdutzt und warten eigentlich nur darauf, dass der Tauren den nervenden Goblin zerquetscht wird. Der Goblin tuschelt ein paar Sekunden mit dem Tauren und dieser fängt unplötzlich an zu lachen.
Mehr als zufrieden geht der Goblin zurück zu den Orcs und hohlt sich sein Gold ab.
"Tja", meint der grüne Giftzwerg, "und nun wette ich 100 Goldstücke, dass ich ihn zum weinen bringe!"
Die Orcs sind endrüstet und halten mit, hat dieser Tauren doch noch nie derallei Gefühlsregungen gezeigt...
Also watschelt der Goblin wieder zum Tauren und beide gehen vor die tür als sie wieder rein kommen fängt dieser auch fast sofort an zu weinen.
Die Orcs sind nun um insgesamt 150 Goldstücke ärmer, sind völlig perplext und ihr Anführer fragt de Goblin:
"Hey, Kleiner, wie hast du das denn hinbekommen, hä?"
Der Kleine grinst verräterisch.
"Tja, beim ersten mal habe ich gemeint mein Schwanz sei länger als seiner und beim zweiten Mal haben wir verglichen..."





Ein Ork und seine Frau sind seit 50 Jahren verheiratet. Jedoch hat der Ork eine verschlossene Schublade in einem Schrank die die Frau noch nie offen gesehen hat. Doch eines Tages:
F: Wir sind jetzt 50 Jahre verheiratet und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was in der Schublade ist. Öffne sie doch mal.

Gesagt getan in der Schublade befinden sich 3 Nüsse und 500G.

F: Wozu dienen die 3 Nüsse?
O: Mann immer wenn ich dich betrogen habe, habe ich eine hineingelegt.
F: Ah, na ja 3mal in 50 Jahren ist verschmerzbar. Aber die 500G ?
O: Immer wenn die Schublade voll war habe ich die Nüsse verkauft.


----------



## Kaaper (10. Juni 2008)

der erste ist bereits bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der zweite ist gut zum schmunzeln

ich vermute aber das es den im Original schon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (10. Juni 2008)

Gschwenzi schrieb:


> Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
> Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
> Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"



joa der is echt nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die meisten anderen witze kann man auch ohne wow erzählen bzw umgekehrt: man nimmt nen normalen witz und fügt anstatt der normalen charaktere wow-klassen ein und fertig ist der wow-witz...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht. Die meisten Witze sind ja einfach nur allgemeine Witze, bei denen man einfach nur eine Rasse oder irgendwas aus Azeroth eingefügt hat. Gibt es denn nicht mehr WoW-spezifischen Witze wie zum Beispiel...


- Magier sind wie Teppiche... ganz aus Stoff und liegen meistens auf dem Boden!

oder

- Blizzard versprach, dass der Magier jeder Klasse das Wasser reichen könne...

oder

- Liegt ein Paladin tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache? ... Blasenschwäche!


(aber so lange wie der Thread ist, kamen die wahrscheinlich eh schon 10 Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kaaper (10. Juni 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> (aber so lange wie der Thread ist, kamen die wahrscheinlich eh schon 10 Mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja leider

es reicht völlig die ersten 10 seiten zulesen

aber ab da werden die witze eintönig, langweilig, unseriös oder sie wiederholen sich in zehnfacher ausführung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (11. Juni 2008)

Treffen sich ein Pala und ein Tank.Der Tank ist Geist,und der pala macht genau so viel Schaden

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruppeneinteilung(Aus Allimania):"Horst tankt,Dimitri macht schaden, miracoli buffd, ich heale und Rönny(Der Pala)...Du kannst mich masieren!"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

warum lachen Gnome immer wenn sie Fussball spielen?Das Gras kitzelt an ihren Eiern


----------



## ralonsi (11. Juni 2008)

Das kürzeste und wunderbarste Märchen der Welt


Es war einmal ein stattlicher Prinz, der eine wunderschöne Prinzessin fragte :

                             ''Willst Du mich heiraten ?''

                            Und sie antwortete ''......NEIN !!! ''


Und der Prinz lebte viele Jahre lang glücklich und ging angeln und jagen und 
hing jeden Tag mit seinen freunden herum und trank viel Bier und betrank sich
so oft er wollte, spielte WOW und Golf, ließ seine Jacke auf der Stuhllehne im
Esszimmer hängen und hatte Sex mit Nutten und Nachbarinnen und Freundinnen
und furzte nach Herzenslust und sang und rülpste und kratzte sich ausgiebig
                                             am Sack.


                                                ENDE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infadel (11. Juni 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Hexer vor Ironforge, der eine flucht...


----------



## Rhaskhur (19. Juni 2008)

Sagt die Mutter zum Kind:"Junge, du hängst den ganzen Tag nur vorm Pc.In der Stadt ist ein neuer Händler. ich möchte das du da mit mir wasser und Brot einkaufst."


Der sohn:"wie denn? Meine Gamecard ist gestern abgelaufen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (19. Juni 2008)

> falls du den meinst
> 
> der ist schlechter als die anderen zich tausenden chuck norris witze rolleyes.gif


nein der ist genauso schlecht, wie alle anderen chuck norris witze auch, die tagtäglich im brachland
gespammt werden.


----------



## Megamage (19. Juni 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Ist aber mal ein langer thread, kein Plan ob der schon dabei war:
> 
> Ein General marschiert mit seiner Armee ins Brachland, plötzlich sieht er einen Orc auf nen Berg stehen und mit seiner Waffe posen.
> Der General schickt also 5 Leute hin die ihn töten sollen, der Orc rennt den Berg runter, die 5 Leute hinterher.
> ...



STand in anderer ausführung im Buffed Magazin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (19. Juni 2008)

ralonsi schrieb:


> Das kürzeste und wunderbarste Märchen der Welt
> 
> 
> Es war einmal ein stattlicher Prinz, der eine wunderschöne Prinzessin fragte :
> ...



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Treffen sich 2 Bäume - sagt der eine: "Heil"


----------



## Hexemann (19. Juni 2008)

Ein Spieler öffnet ein Ticket und der Gm meldet sich.

Gm: Hallo hast du kurz Zeit ?
Sp: Ja! Ich werde von jemanden sexuell belästigt!
Gm: Was macht der/diejenige ?
Sp: Er sagt ich soll an seinen haaren riechen!
Gm: Das ist doch keine sexuelle belästigung!!
Sp: ICH BIN GNOM !!


----------



## Oogieboogie (19. Juni 2008)

kommt ein untoter zum erste hilfe lehrer
"bisschen spät dran, wa?"

_________________________________________

troll-papa verlässt das troll-dorf, um essen zu jagen
nach einer woche kommt er mit einem pala im gepäck wieder
troll-mama: "was? du warst eine woche weg und nur so eine mickrige beute?"
troll-papa: "du wirst es nicht glauben, aber...ARGH!!!...JETZT HEILT DER SICH SCHON WIEDER!"


----------



## Kronas (19. Juni 2008)

Hexemann schrieb:


> Ein Spieler öffnet ein Ticket und der Gm meldet sich.
> 
> Gm: Hallo hast du kurz Zeit ?
> Sp: Ja! Ich werde von jemanden sexuell belästigt!
> ...


den raff ich nich


----------



## Talacos (19. Juni 2008)

In Booty Bay werden ein Mensch, Ein Zwerg und ein Gnom wegen Diebstahls gefangen genommen. Vor Baron Revilgaz bekommen sie zu hören, dass in Booty bay auf Diebstahl die Todesstrafe steht. Allerdings wendet Revilgaz ein:"Naja... Ich habe heute schleißlich Geburtstag, da will ich mal nicht so sein. Jeder von euch dreien wird eine Prüfung bestreiten können, und wenn er sie schafft, wird er laufen gelassen." Als Auftrag bekommen sie, dass sie binnen einer Stunde 30 Nüsse sammeln sollen, soweit, sout, verschwinden sie in den Wäldern von Strangelthorn.
Als erstes Kommt der Mensch zurück, 30 kleine Nüsse in seinem Beutel. Revilgaz zu ihm:"Das war der erste Teil. der Zweite wird sein, dass ich dir alle Nüsse nacheinander in den Hintern schieben lasse. Wenn du während der ganzen Prozedur keinen Mucks machst, lasse ich dich gehen." Gesagt getan, mit zusammengekniffenen Zähnen hält der Mensch aus und darf schließlich gehen.
Der Gnom kommt als nächstes, er hat etwas größere Nüsse dabei und wird sogleich von Revilgaz aufgeklärt, wie es weitergehen wird. 29 Nüsse übersteht der Gnom ohne einen Laut, doch vor der 30. fängt er laut und schallend an zu lachen. Revilgaz blickt betrübt zu Boden und erklärt:"Wiso hast du denn jetzt aufgegeben? Noch eine, und du wärst freigekommen. Aber ich muss mein Wort halten." Immer noch von heftigen Lachkrämpfen geschüttelt bringt der Gnom hervor:" Darum gehts ja garnicht... Sieh dir den Zwerg an, der hat Kokosnüsse dabei!"


----------



## rey54 (19. Juni 2008)

Was hat ein Paladin mit einer schwangeren Frau gemeinsam?
Beide haben angst das die Blase platzt!! xD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (19. Juni 2008)

Fragt der Krieger den Jäger: "Sag mal, wieso hast du denn bitte zwei Pets?" Sagt der Druide: "Klappe zu"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Aitaro (20. Juni 2008)

schon alt.. bestimmt 241 mal dabei.. aber trotzdem mein liebling irgenwie ^^

Paladine sind die einzigste Klasse die endeckt haben das Hasen nach 10 Minuten in den Enrage gehen!

---


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Soso.. zwei Nazi Bäume! ;D


----------



## Nordur (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch noch einen schlechten witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
trifft ein ork einen troll in andorhal.
der troll sagt: Ghul!
darauf zieht der ork erschreckt seine waffe und ruft: WO?!

(ghul ist trollisch und heißt hi,hallo)

sag doch schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (20. Juni 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> is eigentlich kein richtiger witz aber ich fands  trotzdem witzig.
> 
> mit meinem ally-twink war ich im gasthof in stormwind, plötzlich war neben mir ein  pala mit blubberblase(gottesschild) und ca. 10 % leben^^



Das macht eigentlich garkeinen sinn, Blubble hält 12 Sekunden, mit gobal cooldown und Ruhestein castzeit (10 sec) und dann noch die zeit bis zum aufploppen nach dem Ruhestein ist die Bubble schon weg


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juni 2008)

Auch einen habe!


Kommt ein Zwerg zu einem Ork, der auf die Todestrafe wartet.

Zwerg:" Ich habe ein gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für dich."
Ork: " Na dann erzähl mal bitte die schlechte als erstes!"
Zwerg:" Also die schlechte Nachricht ist du wirst erhängt und erschossen und die gute ist, der Henker ist der Jäger GOMEZ!"


----------



## MrBrowni (20. Juni 2008)

Hexemann schrieb:


> Ein Spieler öffnet ein Ticket und der Gm meldet sich.
> 
> Gm: Hallo hast du kurz Zeit ?
> Sp: Ja! Ich werde von jemanden sexuell belästigt!
> ...





Kronas schrieb:


> den raff ich nich




denk mal an die Körpergröße eines Gnoms ... an welchen Haaren kann der wohl riechen?


----------



## Fröggi1 (20. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> den raff ich nich


Ich denke dir ist bekannt das Gnome zimlich klein sind. Jetzt überleg mal was für Haare auf der höhe einens Gnoms sind^^


----------



## Rasgaar (20. Juni 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich denke dir ist bekannt das Gnome zimlich klein sind. Jetzt überleg mal was für Haare auf der höhe einens Gnoms sind^^




Haare auf den Zehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannesthelion (20. Juni 2008)

1. Warum hat der Wirbelnde Nether einen Allgemeinen Channel und einen für Lokale Verteidigung?
2. Wieviel Makros hat ein Gamemaster?
3. Warum wird schon vor Betreten von Area 52 das Gedächtnis gelöscht?
4. Wieso ist Waynes Zuflucht in den Wäldern von Terrokar und nicht in Nagrand?
5. Warum wurde Area 52 nicht übersetzt?
6. Warum gibt es im Pestwald keine Bäume?
7. Warum ist eines der beschissensten Gebiete, Nintendo gewidmet?
8. Warum ist das verhüllte Meer nicht verhüllt?
9. Warum gibt es das Vorgebirge des Hügellands, nicht aber das Hügelland selbst?
10. Warum gibt es im Schlingendorntal keine Dornen?
11. Warum gewittertet es in Donnerfels nie?
12. Warum kocht in Herdweiler keiner?
13. Wer ist dieser Tyr und warum liegt seine Hand in den östlichen Pestländern?
14. Wer zur Hölle ist Elwynn?
15. Warum gibt es im Eisenwald kein Eisen?
16. Wieso gibt es einen Hafen in der Mondlichtung und wieso ist dort kein Schiff?
17. Warum schließt im Zugwindlager keiner die Fenster?
18. Wer ist dieser Grom'gol und warum hat er ein Basislager im Schlingendorntal gebaut?
19. Was bezweckt der Steinwerkdamm in Loch Modan und was ist das Steinwerk?
20. Können Gamemaster lachen? Wenn ja, sind oder wurden sie schon wahnsinnig und/oder hat wieder ein völlig behämmerter WoW-Zocker eine selten dämliche Frage gestellt?
21. Was wird im Ring der Beobachtungen überhaupt beobachtet?
22. Wenn es in Feralas eine "Untere Wildnis" gibt, wo gibt es dann die Obere?
23. Warum gibt es im Dampfdruck-Pier kein Objekt das mit Dampfdruck arbeitet?
24. Warum gibt es in Tausend Nadeln nur 50 Felsen?
25. Wieviel Grad hat eigentlich der Morastwinkel?
26. Wieso heißt es Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt, wenn er sowieso jeden Monat stattfindet?
27. Hatte der Erfinder des Violetten Auges schonmal ein Veilchen?
28. Was macht Illidan wenn der Black Temple mal nicht geraidet wird?
29. Was geschiet mit dem ganzen Wasser das über den Rand der Scherbenwelt fließt und wer zahlt die Rechnung?
30. Wieso wurde World of Warcraft in der deutschen Fassung nicht in die offizielle Übersetzung "Welt der Kriegskunst" übersetzt?
31. Wieso ist der geschmolzene Übergang nicht geschmolzen?
32. Wieso kann man in einem sicheren Gebiet trotzdem sterben?

Gefunden in unseren Gildenforum XD ich finds lustig


----------



## kolopol (20. Juni 2008)

33. Wieso ist Chuck Norris Hauptattacke, der Round-House_kick, so overpowered, dass Chuck Norris illidan onehittet ?


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. Juni 2008)

29. Was geschiet mit dem ganzen Wasser das über den Rand der Scherbenwelt fließt und wer zahlt die Rechnung?


LOL das fließt alles nach nagrand auf die inseln da sind kleine gnom hexer drin, die unedlich splitter habe und es ständig dahin porten, damit es von da in unsichbare portale fallen kann, die das wasser in Kekse handlich verpacken^^ und nach belieben wieder per portal hergerufen werden können. Wer das zahlt? Na ja nun weißte wozu du jeden monat 13 Euro zahlst^^


----------



## Dragull (20. Juni 2008)

20. Können Gamemaster lachen? Wenn ja, sind oder wurden sie schon wahnsinnig und/oder hat wieder ein völlig behämmerter WoW-Zocker eine selten dämliche Frage gestellt?

Antwort : Ja sie können lachen und tuns gerade über dein threat :-)

28. Was macht Illidan wenn der Black Temple mal nicht geraidet wird?

Antwort : Er leckt sich seine wunden :-)

32. Wieso kann man in einem sicheren Gebiet trotzdem sterben?

Antwort : weil du AFK warst und dich ein lvl 5 goblin gekillt hat :-)


mehr weiss ich selber nicht zu den anderen fragen


----------



## Wynd (20. Juni 2008)

obwohl n paar quatschige dabei sind gibts es auch ein paar fragen die durchaus sinn machen bzw. die mich ebenfalls interessieren würden (die technischen fragen lasse ich hier mal außer acht):



> 6. Warum gibt es im Pestwald keine Bäume?
> 
> 8. Warum ist das verhüllte Meer nicht verhüllt?
> 
> ...




die nintendo-frage und die mit dem gedächtnis löschen kapiere ich leider nicht.

schon komisch! man spielt schon so lange WoW, hat aber über einige der o.g. kleinigkeiten noch nie nachgedacht.


----------



## Wynd (20. Juni 2008)

PS: zum thema "was macht illidan wenn er keinen helden-besuch hat?" gab es mal einen ähnlichen "heroes"-comicstrip: klick


----------



## Kalwaeh (20. Juni 2008)

Dragull schrieb:


> 32. Wieso kann man in einem sicheren Gebiet trotzdem sterben?
> 
> Antwort : weil du AFK warst und dich ein lvl 5 goblin gekillt hat :-)
> 
> ...



Das ist es ja, in einem sicheren Gebiet kann man nicht angegriffen werden, deswegen heißt es ja "sicher" ^^


----------



## Thranduilo (20. Juni 2008)

na klar kannst sterben
wennde von nem hohen turm oder nem hohen ort runterspringst
dann biste auch tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (20. Juni 2008)

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala. "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. "Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er. Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. "Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich zusammen und los!" Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: "Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala. "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. "Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er. Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. "Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich zusammen und los!" Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: "Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## Chaozia (20. Juni 2008)

Hab auch einen und der geht so 


Was is die schwullste Rasse in WOW?

Schurken sie kommen von hinten und tragen Leder


----------



## Seryma (20. Juni 2008)

Chaozia schrieb:


> Hab auch einen und der geht so
> 
> 
> Was is die schwullste Rasse in WOW?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (20. Juni 2008)

Chaozia schrieb:


> Hab auch einen und der geht so
> 
> 
> Was is die schwullste Rasse in WOW?
> ...



Höhöhö!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stigmatix (21. Juni 2008)

Ein frisch gebackener Lvl. 58-Pala wird auf der Höllenfeuer-Halbinsel von 5 Orks der Legion verprügelt, und pullt wie im Wahn immer noch weitere dazu. Es fliegen die Fetzen.

Ein Mage sieht das vom Flugmount aus, landet, und bombt die Orks kurz weg. 

Der Mage, mit Augenzwinkern : "Jaja, ich kenns, es ist schwer hier Fuß zu fassen, die ersten Schritte hier oben sind nicht einfach, aber wir Große helfen ja gerne, wenn du nochmal Probleme hast, kannst du dich ja melden... usw, blabla" sprachs, schwang sich wieder aufs Mount und flog davon.

Der Pala ruft ihm hinterher : "Na vielen Dank du GIMP, ich versuch schon seit einer Stunde endlich meinen Kolben zu skillen und bin immer noch auf 10 weil ständig einer wie du kommt und mich stört !!"


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2008)

kein witz realitat)=


----------



## Darkofmoon (23. Juni 2008)

ohman geil xd hab mcih weg*gepisst*oder auch zutodegelacht*

aber ich msus sagen mit hat  der heir  gefallen 

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!" 

der war einfach nur zu geil ^^

ich brauch meher da von ^^
also macht weiter so leude  

*ma abspeichern die seite*
hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (23. Juni 2008)

Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere gemeinsam?
Wenn die blase platzt ist es vorbei^^

oder

Was ist eine Nachtelfe die ihre tage hat?
Eine blutelfe


----------



## Alexsusnexus (23. Juni 2008)

Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere gemeinsam?
Wenn die blase platzt ist es vorbei^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avio (23. Juni 2008)

Hannesthelion schrieb:


> 28. Was macht Illidan wenn der Black Temple mal nicht geraidet wird?



Dazu fällt mir spontan ein, wie es aussehen würde, wenn Illidan mit Koptuch und Schürze am Herd steht...






/edit: Was sieht man, wenn man unter einem fliegenden Oger steht und nach oben schaut? Einen fliegenden Oger von unten.
Hui, war der lustig....


----------



## Stavo (23. Juni 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Das macht eigentlich garkeinen sinn, Blubble hält 12 Sekunden, mit gobal cooldown und Ruhestein castzeit (10 sec) und dann noch die zeit bis zum aufploppen nach dem Ruhestein ist die Bubble schon weg



Das stimmt zwar, jedoch gibt es Wege die Castzeit des Ruhesteins zu verringern. So gab es z.B damals im Blackwing Lair für jede Klasse ein Trinket, beim Paladin war es die Scrolls of Blinding Light, die die Castzeit der gewirkten Zauber deutlich herab gesetzt hat... und damals zählte halt der Ruhestein auch dazu... sprich man hatte noch gute 3 sekunden in der Bubble nach dem port. Heute weiß ich leider nicht mehr ob das noch funkioniert, hatte kurz nach BC release aufgehört. Jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen das die spell haste rating auf den heutigen items die castzeit des Ruhesteins auch herab setzt, so hätte man auch noch ein paar sekunden in der Bubble nach dem Port


----------



## Eltoro73 (23. Juni 2008)

Kommen 2 Gnome in eine Kneipe.

"Herr Wirt, 2 Kurze"

Darauf der Wirt: "Das sehe ich und was wollt Ihr trinken?"



Wieso ist es garantiert, dass ein Pala(mit unendlichem Atem)gegen Dudu (in Wassergestallt) im Unterwasserkampf verliert? Der Pala bekommt mit der Zeit ne Blasenentzündung...


Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer. Sagt der Lehrer: "Etwas spät, oder?"

Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mit bringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetzt heilt er sich schon wieder."


----------



## Nobol (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die 78 Seiten alle durchgesehen, aber ich hoffe dennoch, dass ich wenigstens einen habe, der noch nicht vorkam
Aus meiner Privatsammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: "Ich will töten!"
Der Kampfmeister antwortet: "Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht."
Der Pala: "Willst du mich verarschen?"
Der Waffenmeister: "Wer hat damit angefangen??"


40 Jäger töten Onyxia in 4 Minuten,
40 Magier töten Onyxia in 2 Minuten und
40 Paladine überleben 4 Monate.


Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner schwanger.


Nach einem langen Tag betritt ein Taurenjäger das Gasthaus in Thunder Bluff. 
Zu seiner Überraschung sieht er in einer Ecke Thrall und Cairne sitzen. 
Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit der Wirtin erfährt er, dass die Beiden schon einige Zeit da sind. 
Der Jäger trinkt sich kurz Mut an und geht zur Ecke.
"Darf ich fragen was ihr beide hier tut? Ich hätte erwartet das so 
wichtige Persönlichkeiten immer sehr beschäftigt sind."
Cairne schaut den Jäger wohlwollend an. "Sicher, aber wir 
dachten wir sollten den nächsten Krieg gegen die Allianz hier planen."
"Krieg gegen die Allianz? Was wird denn passieren?"
Thrall antwortet mit einem grimmigen Gesicht: "Wir töten tausende Paladine. Und eine Nachtelfe!"
"Was?" Der Jäger weicht entsetzt zurück. "Warum denn eine Nachtelfe?"
Statt zu antworten wendet Cairne sich an Thrall. "Siehst du? Ich sagte 
doch niemand wird sich für die Paladine interessieren."


Stehen zwei Palas am Strassenrand und treten sich mit voller Wucht in die Eier. 
Da kommt ein Taure vorbei und fragt: "Tut das nicht weh?". 
Erwidern die Palas: "Neh, wir haben doch Stahlkappen in den Schuhen!"


zwerg: WAS MACHST DU DENN DA?
elf: *genervt* apfelkerne essen...
zwerg: AH! WARUM DENN DAS?
elf: *genervt* die machen schlau...
zwerg: AHHH, SCHLAU! WENN DAS SO IST KRIEG ICH EIN PAAR?
elf: *genervt* von mir aus, gib mir 3 gold...
der zwerg bezahlt, kriegt eine handvoll kerne im gegenzug und beginnt sofort sie zu verputzen.
zwerg: MHHHHHHH! *schmatz* LECKER!!! *sabber* ABER DREI GOLD, DA BEKOMM ICH JA FAST NEN SACK ÄPFEL FÜR! *schleck*
elf: *genervt* ...siehst du es wirkt schon.


Der Taurenkrieger geht von zu Hause weg um ein wenig zu jagen.
Es vergehen 3 Tage und er ist noch nich zurückgekehrt. 
Seine Frau macht sich bereits große Sorgen, es könnte ihm ja was zugestoßen sein..
Eines Abends kommt er total erschöpft und mit zerissenen Kleidern nach Hause, 
auf dem Rücken ein Paladin. Sagt er zu seiner Frau: 
"Es tut mir leid das es so lange gedauert hat aber...waaah! Jetzt gehts wieder los, 
jetzt heilt sich der Drecksack sich schon wieder!"


----------



## Dexter93 (23. Juni 2008)

Alle gnome kichern wenn sie übers Grass laufen, aber wieso?

-Weil ihn das grass an den eiern kitzelt

lfg Dexter


----------



## Kujasann (23. Juni 2008)

pwahaaa!
zu geil ey ^^
w00t ? schon 78 seiten o.0 nich schlecht wusste gar nich das so viele witze gibt ...
krass krass ... mich würd ma interessieren wer die sich alle einfallen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


made my day^^

mfg kuja


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Juni 2008)

Hannesthelion schrieb:


> 1. Warum hat der Wirbelnde Nether einen Allgemeinen Channel und einen für Lokale Verteidigung?
> 2. Wieviel Makros hat ein Gamemaster?
> 3. Warum wird schon vor Betreten von Area 52 das Gedächtnis gelöscht?
> 4. Wieso ist Waynes Zuflucht in den Wäldern von Terrokar und nicht in Nagrand?
> ...



33. Warum schwebt mein Schild 2 cm hinter meinem Rücken wenn ich es wegstecke und über meinem Arm wenn ich kämpfe?
34. Wie kann man 4000 Pfeile in einem Köcher tragen?
35. Wieso trägt der Char den Reiserucksack nicht am Rücken?
36. Wie transportieren Gnome 80 Gegenstände, die teilweise so größer sind wie sie selber, ohne dass irgendwer sie sieht?


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

naja es gibt viele Witze sind jetzt auch sehr bekannte dabei, alle die ich kenne wurden leider schon gepostet aber der Thread ist ja schon ca. 2 Jahre alt^^


----------



## Nordur (23. Juni 2008)

hehe hab auch nochmal nen schlechten:
geht ein ork in ein wald und fällt tot um.

warum?


die bäume waren treands! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drquinn (23. Juni 2008)

Serwas zusammen

welches is die einzige Klasse in WOW die einen Pala im Duell besiegen kann?
....
....
....
 Der Schurke natürlich den der kann ihm den Ruhestein klauen.( Schenkelklopfer ^^ )

HF macht weiter so


----------



## Pro_noob (23. Juni 2008)

Kujasann schrieb:


> w00t ? schon 78 seiten o.0 nich schlecht wusste gar nich das so viele witze gibt ...


nur weil 50% der witze hier bereits 100 mal geposted wurden^^
aber trotzdem nen richtig guter thread weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suseron (23. Juni 2008)

kommt eine orc dame in einen untoten puff geht mit dem nächst besten ins bett aufeinmal geht sie zum puffbetreiber und fordert ihr geld zu rück mit folgender begründung:"der wa soooo schlecht im bett ich verlange mein geld zurück" sagt der puff betreiber:"haben sie nicht das klein gedruckte auf dem schild gelesen? 'achtung:keine geld zurück garanti bei abfallenden penis!'     

_________________________________________________________________

kann mir wer sagen ob der lustig is? hab ihn von ner freundin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (23. Juni 2008)

Suseron schrieb:


> kommt eine orc dame in einen untoten puff geht mit dem nächst besten ins bett aufeinmal geht sie zum puffbetreiber und fordert ihr geld zu rück mit folgender begründung:"der wa soooo schlecht im bett ich verlange mein geld zurück" sagt der puff betreiber:"haben sie nicht das klein gedruckte auf dem schild gelesen? 'achtung:keine geld zurück garanti bei abfallenden penis!'
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



nein net wirklich : /


----------



## Vellen (23. Juni 2008)

Damit die armen Palas mal in ruhe gelassen werden hab ich einen gegen Zwerge^^

Wie viele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne aus zuwechseln?


100!!

Einer hält die Birne fest dir restlichen 99 saufen so lange bis sich der Raum von alleine dreht!

^^


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. Juli 2008)

treffen sich ein pala und ein krieger.
K:hm...ich brauche noch 210 ruf bei TB(für allys auch änderbar) dann kann ich ein Kodoreiten!
P:Ich habe auch bei einer fraktion ehrfürchtig.aber das ich da deren mount reiten kann hat mir keiner gesagt.
Kei welcher denn?
Peim Ghosthealer...


hoffe der war lustig


----------



## Kashiro (6. Juli 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> treffen sich ein pala und ein krieger.
> K:hm...ich brauche noch 210 ruf bei TB(für allys auch änderbar) dann kann ich ein Kodoreiten!
> P:Ich habe auch bei einer fraktion ehrfürchtig.aber das ich da deren mount reiten kann hat mir keiner gesagt.
> Kei welcher denn?
> ...


der war sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenya (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn Chuck Norris ein Schurke wäre, könnte er von vorne Meucheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torkaarr (6. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere gemeinsam?
> Wenn die blase platzt ist es vorbei^^
> 
> oder
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## Assari (6. Juli 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris ein Schurke wäre, könnte er von vorne Meucheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Chuck Norris Witz sind so  ...*gähn* laaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Die anderen wiitze sind geil^^ hab jetzt seite 1-28 gelesen^^
mehr mehr mehr


----------



## Veganu (6. Juli 2008)

Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?  faulen


----------



## Badindeed (6. Juli 2008)

Chuck Norris ist so stark, er kann die Zahnpasta in die Tube zurückdrücken!


----------



## Ifrit8820 (8. Juli 2008)

Esst Zwerge denn sie enthalten viel gesundes Eisen




Blizzard versprach das der Magier jeder Klasse das Wasser reichen könne.
( das einzige versprechen das blizz gehalten hat )


Von was träumen Schurken nachts?
Von nackten Kriegern.


Frage: Wann darf man Zwerginnen anspucken?
Antwort: Wenn der Bart brennt.


Wann sind Zwerge erwachsen?
Wenn sie einen längeren Bart haben als ihre Mutter




Wie lange darf man eine Nachtelf mit einem Auge anschauen
Bis das Magazin leer ist



Ich hoffe die haben euch gefallen


----------



## Armagedda666 (8. Juli 2008)

Du spazierst aus Sturmwind heraus und bemerkst links und rechts Leichen.Du stellst mit erstaunen fest das es Paladine waren.Du denkst nach woran sie wohl gestorben sind und kommst auf folgende Antwort.


















































Blasenschwäche !!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2008)

Suseron schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen ob der lustig is? hab ihn von ner freundin
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein.
langweilig und humorlos


Ifrit8820 schrieb:


> Wann sind Zwerge erwachsen?
> Wenn sie einen längeren Bart haben als ihre Mutter
> 
> 
> ...


ja das haben sie


----------



## ^zypher (8. Juli 2008)

neulich im brachland:

char1: kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wo ich den *karl von razhofen* finde pls?????
char2: ich glaub der ist ganz in der nähe vom *pechschwingen horst* ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. Juli 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> neulich im brachland:
> 
> char1: kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wo ich den *karl von razhofen* finde pls?????
> char2: ich glaub der ist ganz in der nähe vom *pechschwingen horst* ^^
> ...



XD er sollt vill "World of Walter" spielen statt "World of Warcraft^^(


----------



## Ifrit8820 (8. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja das haben sie


 


Das freut mich

Vieleicht kommen noch mehr mal sehen


----------



## Geibscher (8. Juli 2008)

Chuck Norris macht Feuer mit ner Lupe.



Bei Nacht!


----------



## rofldiepofl (8. Juli 2008)

Sitzen 3 Palas am Lagerfeuer. Sagt der eine:"Ich kann nicht tanken." Sagt der zweite: "Ich kann nicht healen" sagt der 3. : "Ich bin auch Pala"


----------



## Stevie6666 (8. Juli 2008)

omg... nachm 1000ndsten mal werden die witze auch nicht besser... lieber mal n paar seiten lesen bevor man hier was postet...


----------



## Salvdore (8. Juli 2008)

Naja die meisten Witze die ich kenn sind ingame entstanden und sind schwer zu erklären aber hier mal nen richtig schlechten:

Kommt nen Pala um die Ecke und macht Schaden

/edit mir sind doch noch nen paar eingefallen :

Wann spricht nen Pala von Burst DMG ?










Wenn er nen Eichhörnchen Two hittet

Warum fangen Palas immer Mittwochs mit ihren Killquests an?








Damit sie bis zum nächsten Serverdown fertig sind


----------



## Soupcasper (8. Juli 2008)

Was lernt ein Pala im Kampf gegen ein Eichhörnchen?












ganz einfach...

wer selber raten will nicht runterscrollen
























das auch das Eichhörnchen nach 10min Kampf in Enrage geht...


----------



## tmk (8. Juli 2008)

Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen." 
1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern. 
Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
Der Taure springt ins Wasser, kommt ohne großen Life verlust in den Black Temple. 10 Min. 20 Min. 30 Min. nach 45 Min. kommt er mit hoch rotem Kopf aus dem Black Temple und fragt den Raid-Leader. Sooo wo ist nun deine Nachtelfentochter der ich das Genick brechen soll?

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (8. Juli 2008)

GZ tmk das war seit laaaahaaaaangem in diesem thread der erste witz der

-mir unbekannt 
-witzig
-keine 1:1 kopie von einem bereits existenten nicht-WoW-Witz

war.

Sollten sich einige mal ein Besipiel nehmen (jahaha Kaninchen 10 min enrage *gähn*).


----------



## Cael (8. Juli 2008)

tmk schrieb:


> Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
> 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
> Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
> Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
> ...



OMG der Witz ist zu genial! XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenne nicht wirklich viele Witze über WoW und die stehen alle schon hier drinnen...
Naja ich will MEHR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> 29. Was geschiet mit dem ganzen Wasser das über den Rand der Scherbenwelt fließt und wer zahlt die Rechnung?
> 
> 
> LOL das fließt alles nach nagrand auf die inseln da sind kleine gnom hexer drin, die unedlich splitter habe und es ständig dahin porten, damit es von da in unsichbare portale fallen kann, die das wasser in Kekse handlich verpacken^^ und nach belieben wieder per portal hergerufen werden können. Wer das zahlt? Na ja nun weißte wozu du jeden monat 13 Euro zahlst^^



ähm...nicht witzig?


----------



## Ifrit8820 (8. Juli 2008)

Was ist n Orc in ner Mülltonne?




Na was wohl------ GLÜCKLICH!!!





Wie viele Hordler braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?


Keine Ahnung 1 um die Birne zu heben is ja klar aber es gibt immer noch nicht genug Hordler um das ganze 
Universum in die engegengesetzte Richtung zu drehen.













So hoffe die finden auch etwas Anklang


----------



## ChiaDharma (8. Juli 2008)

hahahuhuhehe


----------



## René93 (8. Juli 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Schurken der eine traf kritisch...


----------



## Ilunadin (8. Juli 2008)

Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen." 
1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern. 
Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
Der Taure springt ins Wasser, kommt ohne großen Life verlust in den Black Temple. 10 Min. 20 Min. 30 Min. nach 45 Min. kommt er mit hoch rotem Kopf aus dem Black Temple und fragt den Raid-Leader. Sooo wo ist nun deine Nachtelfentochter der ich das Genick brechen soll? 




ZUUUU geil^^ danke dir tmk^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
> 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
> Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
> Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
> ...


 hasts [  qoute] vergessen ;-) aba ja der witz is geil


----------



## ChiaDharma (8. Juli 2008)

treffen sich zwei draenei aber der eine ist garkein draenei


----------



## René93 (8. Juli 2008)

oh noch vergessen
Nachmittags im Arathibecken: Der Kampf tobt. Plötzlich steht im Chat: Hordler in Richtung Schmiede!
SZ-Leiter: Nenn mir die Größe des Incs
?: Untoter Schurke ca. 1.80m groß


----------



## Ilunadin (8. Juli 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> oh noch vergessen
> Nachmittags im Arathibecken: Der Kampf tobt. Plötzlich steht im Chat: Hordler in Richtung Schmiede!
> SZ-Leiter: Nenn mir die Größe des Incs
> ?: Untoter Schurke ca. 1.80m groß




XD oh mann


----------



## Gnomthebest (8. Juli 2008)

tmk schrieb:


> Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
> 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
> Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
> Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
> Der Taure springt ins Wasser, kommt ohne großen Life verlust in den Black Temple. 10 Min. 20 Min. 30 Min. nach 45 Min. kommt er mit hoch rotem Kopf aus dem Black Temple und fragt den Raid-Leader. Sooo wo ist nun deine Nachtelfentochter der ich das Genick brechen soll?



wiiiiie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (8. Juli 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Wann spricht nen Pala von Burst DMG ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nur so nebenbei das haste von barlows blog


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2008)

Da habe ich auch einen:

Gommt ein Gnom zum Tauren Waffenhändler

Gnom Fragt: Tach mein freund  hast du zufällig ne nette Axt für mich?
Händler: Nö haben wir nicht
Gnom: und Stäbe
Händler: nope
Gnome und wie siehts mit nem Bogen aus
Händler: nope
Gnom *vrärgert*: Sag mal dann das sein das du was Gegen Gnome hast?
Händler *grindsen* Aber sicher doch: Äxte, streitkolben, Schwerter


----------



## CLOZEN (8. Juli 2008)

> ZITAT(tmk @ 8.07.2008, 15:31)
> Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
> 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
> Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
> ...



Made my Day xD Der beste WoW witz den ich kenne, hätt den gern als sig is aber leider zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (8. Juli 2008)

> Da habe ich auch einen:
> 
> Gommt ein Gnom zum Tauren Waffenhändler
> 
> ...



Hmm ist der nich ausm buffed  heft ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2008)

mist^^ erwischt aber sind das nicht fast alle witze hier?


----------



## Yagilius (8. Juli 2008)

Glaubt ihr wir schaffen 1 Million Besucher? wird Forum Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marabas (8. Juli 2008)

Immer die Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wasn mit Holy Priests ??? Die tragen nur Stoff und deren Blase tickt sogar auf dmg.... Noch dazu können sie nit tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Magier sind genauso schlimm...

Aber was verint die beiden Klassen  ???

Wenn sie im infight sind is deren Blase meistens geplatzt bevor der Ruhestein durch ist....

Tja, deswegen soviele Pala Witze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tubeles (8. Juli 2008)

Was haben Schurken und Schwule gemeinsam?

Beide kommen  von hinten. ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Juli 2008)

Wie tanzen Untote?

*Bis die Fetzen fliegen.*

Was machen Untote am Strand?

*Auf der faulen Haut liegen!*

Wie erklärt ein Untoter Dir den Weg?

*Immer dem Finger nach!*

Was ist ein Untoter mit Krücken?

*Dreck am Stecken!*

Warum haben Untote kein Auto?

*Es gibt nicht so viele Leichenwagen!*


----------



## skullboy (8. Juli 2008)

liegt der alli tot im keller war der hordi wieder schneller 
liegt der hordi tot daneben hat der alli 5 kollegen
den sag ich gerne obwohl ich alli bin^^


----------



## skullboy (8. Juli 2008)

den hab ich aus einer shakes & fidget folge:
kommt ein nachtelf mit einem frosch auf den kopf zum artzt.
sagt der frosch: herr doktor könnten sie mir das geschwür vom arsch entfernen


----------



## c4BlAde (8. Juli 2008)

Sitzen ein Priester, ein Krieger und ein Pala am Lagerfeuer, meint der Krieger: "man Leute, alle sagen ich kann nicht tanken..." 
meint der Priester "mach dir nix draus ich bin angeblich auch n schlechter Heiler." Springt der Pala auf und meint: " Ihr seht aber ned wie Palas aus o_0!"

xD find den derbe geil xD


----------



## Tehodar (8. Juli 2008)

Ein witz nich aus oder über wow^^

Was ist blau und orange und liegt am boden eines pool?


V

V

V

V

V

V

Ein Kind mit geplatzen Schwimmflügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (8. Juli 2008)

c4BlAde schrieb:


> Sitzen ein Priester, ein Krieger und ein Pala am Lagerfeuer, meint der Krieger: "man Leute, alle sagen ich kann nicht tanken..."
> meint der Priester "mach dir nix draus ich bin angeblich auch n schlechter Heiler." Springt der Pala auf und meint: " Ihr sehr aber ned wie Palas aus o_0!"
> 
> xD find den derbe geil xD



der is echt richtig genial
aber das heißt "Ihr SEHT aber ned wie Palas aus!"

den kannt ich noch gar net, aber is echt sehr n1


----------



## Ifrit8820 (9. Juli 2008)

Ein Zwerg kommt leicht aufgeregt in eine Kneipe: "'n Schnaps und 'n Bier ... ach was 'ne Lokalrunde ... bevor's los geht!"

Der Wirt ist etwas verwirrt, schenkt die Runde aus und beobachtet den Zwerg.

Kurz darauf: "noch 'ne Schnaps, 'n Bier und 'ne Runde, bevor's losgeht!"

"OK", denkt sich der Wirt, "was solls" und schenkt aus.

Nach 5 Minuten: "und noch 'n Schnaps, 'n Bier und 'ne Runde, bevor's losgeht!"

Dem Wirt wird's so langsam suspekt: "Wie willst Du das eigentlich alles bezahlen?"

Der Zwerg: "Ups ... jetzt gehts los!"




 Ein Druide, ein Hexenmeister und ein Paladin wollen die Tore von Stormwind durchqueren. Am Eingang steht eine Wache, hält die drei auf und spricht: "Wir suchen einen Schurken, der sich des Verrats an der Allianz schuldig gemacht hat. Daher muss ich, um Euch passieren zu lassen, sichergehen, dass niemand von Euch ein Schurke ist."

Der Druide wechselt sofort seine Gestalt und steht als Bär vor der Wache.
"Ah, ein Druide. Ja, Du darfst vorbei."

Der Hexenmeister beschwört seine Sukkubus.
"Oh, werter Hexenmeister. Auch Du darfst passieren."

Der Paladin zuckt mit den Schultern und sagt: "Aber ich kann doch nichts."

"Ah, Du bist ein Paladin. Willkommen in Sturmwind."





so hier sind noch n paar


----------



## Smoleface (9. Juli 2008)

Weiss nicht ob der schon war:

Ein Gnom/Mensch/Zwerg haben ein Verbrechen in Booty Bay begangen. Als Strafe würden sie die Todesstrafe erhalten, aber die erhalten sie nicht; sieht selbst:

Gnom: Oh tut mir Leid, ich bezahle auch den 3 fachen Preis.
Mensch: Ich diene 1 Monat für dich
Zwerg: Ich mach beides zusammen!

Kapitän: Najaaa, da ich heute Geburtstag habe mach ich euch ein faires Angebot: Ihr müsst 2 Prüfungen gestreiten, die erste ist es 30 Nüsse in 1h zu holen.

-----20 mins später kommt der Mensch----

Mensch: Hier sind die 30 Erdnüsse.
Kapitän: Gut gemacht, die 2te Prüfung ist, dass ich sie dir alle in den Arsch stecke, und du darfs kein Laut von dir geben.
Mensch: o0

----Flatsch, flatsch, alle 30 Nüsse ohne einen Laut drinnen!----

Kapitän: Gut du darfst gehen, aber lass dich hier nicht mehr blicken!

ZISCH!

----35 Mins später kommt der Gnom----

Gnom: Hier sind die 30 Haselnüsse.
Kapitän: Gut mein Gnom, die nächste Prüfung......

----Flatsch, flatsch 29 Nüsse sind drinnen, und dann beginnt der Gnom voll zu lachen----

Kapitän: Wieso lachst du? Es war nurnoch 1 Nuss
Gnom: Es ist nicht wegen der Nuss.
Kapitän: Sondern?
Gnom: Der Zwerg kommt mit 30 Kokusnüsse 
Kapitän: xD

Grüsse


----------



## Nightline (9. Juli 2008)

der is geil^^


----------



## FaulerStudent (9. Juli 2008)

tmk schrieb:


> Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen, die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
> 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Black Temple und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
> Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
> Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
> ...



Eine sehr schlechte Kopie des Witzes mit dem Ork und Onyxia, der hier schon gepostet wurde.


----------



## Heyjangahui (9. Juli 2008)

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. 
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala. 
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? 
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, 
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr 
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, 
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. 
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich 
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ??? 
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???" 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er. 
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. 
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! 
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, 
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich 
zusammen und los!" 
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, 
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, 
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: 
"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"


----------



## Nyrah (9. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob der schon war:
> 
> Ein Gnom/Mensch/Zwerg haben ein Verbrechen in Booty Bay begangen. Als Strafe würden sie die Todesstrafe erhalten, aber die erhalten sie nicht; sieht selbst:
> 
> ...



Rofl, zu geil, hab mich voll weggeschmissen gerade^^


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Juli 2008)

gehen ein hunter un ein priester durch den wald 
sehn sie ein bär hunter legt an "scheisse daneben" schreit der hunter
der priester darauf "bruder fluche nicht die titanen strafen dich sonst"
gehen die beiden weiter
der nachste bär jäger legt an "scheisse daneben"
der priester erneut "bruder fluche nicht die titanen strfen dich sonst"
gehen sie weiter 
schon wieder ein bär hunter legt an "scheisse dan..."
der himmel tut sich auf ein blitz trifft den priester und von oben ertönt eine stimme "scheisse daneben"



mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (10. Juli 2008)

Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: "Ich will töten!"
Der Kampfmeister antwortet: "Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht."
Der Pala: "Willst du mich vera.rschen?"
Der Kampfmeister: "Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka ob der schon hier is


----------



## Wodeen (10. Juli 2008)

Also diese Paladin Witze sind ja sowas von herrlich.

Vor allem sind sie noch so zeitgemäß das mit dem DMG usw...
































NOT!


----------



## Smoleface (10. Juli 2008)

lol^^

willste mich verarschen?
du hast angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch einer, aber der is im /2 passier.. (War nicht dabei, nur gehört)

Kurz nach dem Tot vom vorigen Papst ging die Nachricht um die Welt, auch in WoW.

Einer schreibt das direkt im /2:

"Der Papst ist Tot!"

2 Minuten totenstille im /2 , sogar die Makrospammer. Und dann:

"Was hat er gedroppt"?

o0


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (10. Juli 2008)

DaKurt schrieb:


> endgeil paar witze^^
> 
> aber bei ein paar .... manman
> 
> ...



haste nicht den TE gelesen? keine scheiß chuck affen witze


----------



## Minati (10. Juli 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> haste nicht den TE gelesen?blablablubb



Und das ist dir ein Vollquote wert? -.-'


----------



## Smoleface (10. Juli 2008)

"ZITAT(DaKurt @ 23.10.2006, 11:28)"

Noch geiler ist, das er ein Post der vor 2 Jahren geschrieben wurde gequotet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (11. Juli 2008)

Ein 70er hordler im schlingendorntal kilt einen ally lvl40 immer wieder und wieder...
nach drei stunden kommt ein 2. 70er hordler vorbei:
meint der 2te:"boah du arschloch warum killst du denn lowie einfach immer so?"
1:das is lustig und macht den allys das leben schwer"
2:"du entschuldigst dich jetzt beim dem lowie!"
die beiden warten bis der ally sich wiederbelebt.
1:"hey du, das eben tut mir leid"
Allyk, kann ich irgend wie verstehen."
da meinter der 2. hordler:" sogeht das" killt den lowie und macht /LOL und /SPUCKEN...




was macht ein MÄNLICHER pala iner raid gruppe?
--->Tanzen


Und ein WEIBLICHER ?
--->blasen...


hoffe die kamen noch nit und sind lustig


----------



## Chillers (12. Juli 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Ich hab´trotzdem ´nen Chuck Norris, den ich witzig fand :
> 
> 
> Chuck steht morgens total verpennt und ungekämmt auf und schaut in den Spiegel.....
> ...


----------



## Rhaskhur (12. Juli 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Killermage schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab´trotzdem ´nen Chuck Norris, den ich witzig fand :
> ...


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

Namaste


Irgendwie versteh ich die ganzen Chuck Norris Witze nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schließlich wurde Chuck von Bruce Lee besiegt.

Chuck Norris war Bruce Lee´s Schüler.

Die ungeschminkte Warheit Über Chuck Norris:

Gnackwatschen


Chuck Norris sucks dick for cab fare and then walks home.
  	Chuck Norris' semen cures cancer. Too bad he has AIDS.
  	Chuck Norris does not sleep. He passes out after two wine coolers.
  	The chief import of Chuck Norris is cock.
  	Chuck Norris shampoos with conditioner, and then actually repeats.
  	Chuck Norris masturbates to pictures of Chuck Norris.
  	Chuck Norris once became popular for no apparent reason whatsoever.
  	A Chinaman once told Chuck Norris that his penis was small during a karate tournament.
  	Chuck Norris can believe it's not butter.
  	Chuck Norris' most lethal art is face painting.


Druiden twinken nicht, Druiden gehn umskillen.


----------



## Shamanpower (12. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne nur nochn pala joke :
"der Paladin ist die erste Klasse die herausgefunden hat, dass Eichhörnchen nach 12 Minuten Kampf enragen und unebsiegbar werden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (13. Juli 2008)

kleine verteidigung für die palas.
Palas machen schaden!
wie?


--->Dornen-Buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

Ogrom schrieb:


> hab auch einen =)
> 
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> ...



LOL!


hm also heute hat ein gnom im ab einen guten witz gepostet... weiss net wie der noch ging aber ich versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"sitzen in stranglethorn ein taure und gnom am steg und lassen ihre schwänze ins wasser hängen.
sagt der gnom: puh das wasser ist 21 grad warm....
dazu sagt der taure: stimmt und 2 meter tief "    



lol^^
naja kann sein das ich das net ganz geschafft hab rüberzubringen, jedenfalls hab ich mich schrottgelacht als ich das im bg gelesen hab ;D


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

Chaozia schrieb:


> Hab auch einen und der geht so
> 
> 
> Was is die schwullste Rasse in WOW?
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


hm kenne auch noch einen is aber kein wow witz^^

"He Achmet,war isch bei ikea.....hab isch gesucht lampe für meine dusch...
bin isch zu verkäuferin gegangen und gefragt: " Duschlampe?"
hab isch hausverbot.. WARUM? "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Shaguar


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Juli 2008)

Thunderdom schrieb:


> [Golemagg] Das kann dauern. ich geh dann mal eine rauchen
> [Geddon] Ich geb Dir Feuer
> [Golemagg] Lass mal. Das macht immer diesen Scheiß-DOT


Hahaha Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimor123 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gestern nen guten witz von nem Kumpel bekommen den ich etz mal ins Wow ableite^^hoffe er gefällt euch!

Sitzen  ein Untoter, ein Ork und ein Mensch im Zeppelin und fliegen ihr 3 Hauptstädte ab.
Als erstes fliegen Sie nach Undercity. Der Untote sagt darauf hin:"Das ist meine beschissene Heimatstadt und wirft darauf hin einen Bierkasten aus dem Zeppo!
Als nächstes fliegen die drei nach Orgrimmar. Dort sprach der Ork:"Das ist meine beschissene Heimatstadt und wirft darauf hin einen Kasten Wein aus dem Zeppo!
Also fliegen die drei noch nach Stormwind. Dort entgegnete der Mensch:" Das ist meine beschissene Heimatstadt und wirft ne Atombombe aus dem Zeppo!

Die Drei fliegen wieder nach Undercity, wo sie einen Jungen weinen sehen. Der Untote fragte den Jungen was passiert sei worauf hin der Junge antwortet:"Mein Vater wurde von einem Kasten Bier erschlagen bevor er ihn Trinken konnte.
Der Untote Killte das Kind.
Die Drei flogen weiter nach Orgrimmar, wo sie ein Mädchen weinen sehen. Der Ork fragte das Mädchen was passiert sei worauf hin das Mädchen antwortet:"Meine Mutter wurde von einem Kasten Wein erschlagen bevor sie ihn verkaufen konnte.
Der Ork steckte das Mädchen ins Weisenhausen.
Und so mit flogen die Drei noch zum letzten Ort nach Stormwind, wo Sie einen Jungen  lachen sehen. Der Mensch fragte den Jungen was passiert sei worauf der Junge antworteten:" Ich habe einen fahren lassen und als ich mich umtrette war Stormwind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









So bin auf eure antworten gespannt^^ 

MFG Grimgor


----------



## Leschko (16. Juli 2008)

also ich find s scheiße das üder palas so viele witze gemacht werden auch wenn ihrm eint das das nur spaß is wirkt sich das auch in wow aus obwohl wir zu den besten healern gehörn und in der dmg leiste auch nur dem hunter platz mach müssen, find ich es en bisschen komisch das über palas witze gemacht werden. naja ist wahrscheinlich derneid *lol*
also ich kenn den (so ne ausrede wenn du zu spät zu raid kommst):
mein hund hat nachbars katze geraidet, ich hab versucht die katze zu looten und zu kürschnern doch dabei hab ich die aggro des nachbarn gezogen!


----------



## Mishua (16. Juli 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> mein hund hat nachbars katze geraidet, ich hab versucht die katze zu looten und zu kürschnern doch dabei hab ich die aggro des nachbarn gezogen!



alt aber man bekommt ab und zu nen rofl oder nen lol inna gruppe^^


----------



## Xentos (16. Juli 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> also ich find s scheiße das üder palas so viele witze gemacht werden auch wenn ihrm eint das das nur spaß is wirkt sich das auch in wow aus obwohl wir zu den besten healern gehörn *und in der dmg leiste auch nur dem hunter platz mach müssen*, find ich es en bisschen komisch das über palas witze gemacht werden. naja ist wahrscheinlich derneid *lol*




Spielst du ein anderes World of Warcraft als ich oO  ?


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> naja ist wahrscheinlich derneid *lol*


/vote for best Joke ever.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, war'n Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leschko (16. Juli 2008)

ich spiele "World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade" was spielst DU?!
neben bei ist es so das palas massig dmg machen oder kennst dich mit wow nich aus?


----------



## Grimor123 (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich sag mal Pala machen Dmg den ich spiele mit einem Pala im 3on3!
Team schaut so aus Krieger( ich ) , Retri Pala, Heal shamy und Mein Pala haut einen Krieger in halb von 4 sek um wenn ich healer nur richtig ccs! 
Also bin ich auch mal dafür das ihr nicht die Palas verarscht!

MFG Grimgor


----------



## Leschko (16. Juli 2008)

danke das endlich mal jmd die wahrheit erkennt!


----------



## Exomia (16. Juli 2008)

So ich gebe auch mal meinen sempf ab:

Oldschool PvE:

Du bist Palla du Heilst! Du denkst daran Schaden zu machen? Du bist das Gelächter der WoW weld! Du kannst Heilen sogar gut? Ja Focusheal!

Oldschool PvP:

Du siehst einen Palla auf dich zu Laufen und stirbst! Warum? Ganz einfach als der Palla ich die arbeit macht auf dich ein zu Kloppen bekommst du einen lachflash nach dem das BG dann zuende ist (Oldschool Zeiten, sprich 12 stunden später) liegst du tot auf dem boden. Ein Witz? Nein eher nicht!

So das waren die Guten alten Zeiten, aber nun sind wir bei BC Oldschool Pala war gestern Jetzt sieht es so aus:

PvE:
Healpalla, eine sehr gefragte Heiler Klasse im Focusheal unschlagbar, später dann mit Spellhaste auch absolut als Gruppen / Raidheiler tauglich.
Vergelter, stell ihn mit nem suporter (Schamane) in ein Gruppe und er erhöt nicht nru seinen Schaden sondern den der Ganzen Gruppe. Und ja mit skill und equip macht er ordenlich schaden wer das nicht erkennt hat wärend den Raids geschlafen!
Tankadin, der Massentank schlecht hin, in MH für jeden Bomber das liebste! Und absolut tauglich, schade für die dies nicht bemerken!

PvP
Healpalla, jo er heilt, er bleibt am leben  und jeder gute DD sollte darauf achten das der nette palla welcher ihm gerade die ganze zeit den arsch rettet am leben bleibt!
Vergelter, hier kommt die rache für all die Jahre des nicht schaden machens! Wer sich jemals üder ihn lustig gemacht hat erlebt jetzt sein blaues wunder! man sieht sich auf dem friedhof wieder *wink*
Tankadin, Naja meinermeinung nach nichts für PvP aber dennoch lustig anzusehen wie 2,3 oder auch 5 gleichzeitig auf einen draufhauen und er einfach nicht sterben will! immer für eine ablenkung gut!


----------



## Tyraila (16. Juli 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> danke das endlich mal jmd die wahrheit erkennt!





spaßbremse
mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (16. Juli 2008)

und bevor ichs vergesse! Stell dich nicht so an die meisten witze sind oldschool und treffen zu! ein palla duell ist so aufregend wie ein schachspiel tunier zwischen zwei computern!

Lernt über euch selbst zu lachen und gut ist, kann man nicht einfach über den dingen stehen ?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

Grimor123 schrieb:


> So bin auf eure antworten gespannt^^
> 
> MFG Grimgor



kein wow witz sondern nachgemacht aus einem normalen witz.


Exomia schrieb:


> Vergelter, hier kommt die rache für all die Jahre des nicht schaden machens! Wer sich jemals üder ihn lustig gemacht hat erlebt jetzt sein blaues wunder! man sieht sich auf dem friedhof wieder *wink*


nee ich kille als schurke 4 lvl hohere.


----------



## -=Ivo=- (17. Juli 2008)

ein schere stein papier spiel zwischen einem pala shurken magier und jäger

der pala stein
der jäger papier
der schurke schere
der magier atombombe 


Treffen sich ein lvl 10 Magier und ein lvl 60 Paladin. Fragt der Mage:"Wer von uns macht wohl mehr dmg?"

Sehen 2 pala einen ork um die ecke gehen geht der pala hinter her der andere holt hilfe der eine kommt wird nie wieder gesehen dan schickt der könig 10 seiner besten palas los und wieder alle hinter her keiner kommt zürück sagt der könig das gibts nicht schickt 100 seiner besten palas los und wieder kommt keiner der könig total wütend schickt 1000 seiner besten palas und niemand auser einer kommt zürück geht zum könig und sagt das ist umfair die sind zu zweit


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

-=Ivo=- schrieb:


> ein schere stein papier spiel zwischen einem pala shurken magier und jäger
> 
> der pala stein
> der jäger papier
> ...


original:
schurke schere.
krieger stein
jaeger,magier,paladin,priest,druide,shamy papier
hexenmeister pilze
papier besiegt stein.
schere papier und schere soll/will auch stein besiegen.
aber dann wird der stein gebufft und wird eine killermaschine und besiegt papier,und wuerde auch schere besiegen,wenn sie sie finden wuerde,da sie ja verstohlen sind.
also besiegt stein und schere papier und das nennt man balance.

world of roguecraft 4 ever


----------



## Michael_ (17. Juli 2008)

Weiß net ob der schon war aber ich find ihn einfach gut.

Gehen ein Taure und ein Gnom an einen Teich wollten angeln. Auf einmal sagt der Gnom du ich kann dir etwas über dieses Gewässer sagen und packt sein bestes Stück aus und gibt es ins Wasser. Kurz darauf sagt der Gnom: "Das Wasser hat 15°."

Ohne Kommentar steckt auch der Taure sein bestes Stück rein und sagt: "Und 4,2 Meter Tief".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (17. Juli 2008)

sry war ein doppel post


----------



## Smoleface (17. Juli 2008)

Ja und der Pimmelwitz kommt jetzt auch 4x pro seite....


----------



## Giden (17. Juli 2008)

Ein Jäger und ein Prister wandern zusammen durch die Wälder. Da sieht der Jäger einen Bären. Er legt an,verfehlt und ruft: "Scheiße, daneben"! Der Priester sagt daraufihn : "Bruder, lass dass Fluchen sein die Götter werden dich sonst bestrafen". Da sehen sie noch einen Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an und verfehlt: "scheiße Daneben"! Der Prister daraufhin wieder: "Bruder lass dass Fluchen sein , die Götter werden dich sonst bestrafen". Da sehen sie wieder einen Bären, der Jäger legt wieder an und verfehlt und ruft: "scheiße, dane.....".Der Himmel tut sich auf und ein Blitz erschlägt den Priester. Von oben ertönt eine Stimme: "Scheiße daneben"!


Ist mein lieblings WOW-Witz,  hoffe er gefällt euch    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiaDharma (17. Juli 2008)

stehen ein gnom und ein  taure am wasser und stecken ihren pimmel rein und gnom sAGT er ist 5 grad warm und der taure sagt 20 meter tief.

ach war der schon?!


----------



## Tehodar (17. Juli 2008)

Die witze werden langsam langweilig^^
kommt strengt euer hirn an xD


----------



## Turindo (17. Juli 2008)

Mal ingame-witz von Blutelfen: ich will von der arkanen magie weg kommen! seht ich trage ein arkanpflaster!


----------



## seymerbo (17. Juli 2008)

hab voll den geilen!!!

stehen ein gnom und ein taure am wasser und stecken ihren pimmel rein und gnom sAGT er ist 5 grad warm und der taure sagt 20 meter tief.


----------



## Thursoni (17. Juli 2008)

Rogues brauchen Skill.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Rogues brauchen Skill.


kein witz sie sind die einzigen


----------



## Rhaskhur (17. Juli 2008)

Jeder der hier was postet sollte sich erst mal die letzten 10 seiten angucken ob sein witz nich schon gepostet wurde!!!

hier is auf einer seite ein witz 3 mal gepostet...


----------



## Nashan (17. Juli 2008)

Taure und Gnom stehen am Wasser. Sagt der Gnom "ist 19°C das Wasser!", sagt der Taure "und 3 Meter tief!"


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Taure und Gnom stehen am Wasser. Sagt der Gnom "ist 19°C das Wasser!", sagt der Taure "und 3 Meter tief!"


war das wenigstens ironie?


ach der war noch nicht
Taure und Gnom stehen am Wasser. Sagt der Gnom "ist 19°C das Wasser!", sagt der Taure "und 1111 Meter tief!"


----------



## Nashan (17. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> war das wenigstens ironie?
> 
> 
> ach der war noch nicht
> Taure und Gnom stehen am Wasser. Sagt der Gnom "ist 19°C das Wasser!", sagt der Taure "und 1111 Meter tief!"



Ah der war geil, den kannte ich noch nicht. Hab auch einen:

'21°C' und '2 Meter Tief' sitzen im Wasser. Sagt 21°C "ist ein Gnom", sagt 2 Meter Tief "Aua, und ein Taure!"


----------



## Zarko (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommt eine Druidin beim Heiler.

Wie läßt man eine Blutelfin in einen Teich fallen? Einfach einen Spiegel auf den Grund legen.

Was sagt man zu einer Schamanin ohne Arme und Beine? Hm, hübsche Titten.

Wie viele Druiden braucht es um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln? Dreizehn! einen um die Glühbirne festzuhalten und zwölf um genug zu trinken, damit der Raum sich dreht.


----------



## mekry (17. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch noch ein 

woran merkt man das die horde  ne ally stadt überfallen hat?
-die mülleimer sind leergefressen und die schweine  sind schwanger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (17. Juli 2008)

Giden schrieb:


> Ein Jäger und ein Prister wandern zusammen durch die Wälder. Da sieht der Jäger einen Bären. Er legt an,verfehlt und ruft: "Scheiße, daneben"! Der Priester sagt daraufihn : "Bruder, lass dass Fluchen sein die Götter werden dich sonst bestrafen". Da sehen sie noch einen Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an und verfehlt: "scheiße Daneben"! Der Prister daraufhin wieder: "Bruder lass dass Fluchen sein , die Götter werden dich sonst bestrafen". Da sehen sie wieder einen Bären, der Jäger legt wieder an und verfehlt und ruft: "scheiße, dane.....".Der Himmel tut sich auf und ein Blitz erschlägt den Priester. Von oben ertönt eine Stimme: "Scheiße daneben"!
> 
> 
> Ist mein lieblings WOW-Witz,  hoffe er gefällt euch
> ...



der einzig gute witz auf der seite....

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris!


----------



## the Huntress (17. Juli 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> der einzig gute witz auf der seite....
> 
> Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris!




Was hat das mit WoW zu...  *pwned by Roundhousekick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (17. Juli 2008)

Habe zwar keinen Witz aber wollte hier mal ein /sticky vorschlagen! weiß nurnet wie ich das melde das der thread sticky gemeldet wird-.-


----------



## hellix (17. Juli 2008)

-Treffen sich 2 Schamis. Für beide ein Schock!
-Treffen sich 2 Schurken. Einer Kritisch!
-Treffen sich 2 Jäger. Beide ToT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (17. Juli 2008)

Ogrom schrieb:


> hab auch einen =)
> 
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> ...


Was habt ihr alle gegen Palas, sie sind gute Heiler und DDs, können nur nich tanken.


----------



## Ellie (17. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen Palas, sie sind gute Heiler und DDs, können nur nich tanken.


Hast du mal bitte auf das Datum des Posts geachtet? Im Oktober2006 war das genau so. Rofl


----------



## klogmo (17. Juli 2008)

> Was habt ihr alle gegen Palas, sie sind gute Heiler und DDs, können nur nich tanken.



W00t? Palas sollen nicht tanken können? Ganz sicher?


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juli 2008)

palas können extrem gut massen tanken, besser als jede andere klasse!


----------



## Bögameista (18. Juli 2008)

palas sin zum healn da


----------



## Flooza (18. Juli 2008)

Bögameista schrieb:


> palas sin zum healn da



palas sind ja mal imba riesen trash grp tanks EVER !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osgiliath (25. Juli 2008)

Ach, Leute. Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen, diesen Thread von Anfang bis zum bitteren Ende durchgelesen. 84 Seiten. Es gibt wirklich sogut wie keinen Witz, der nicht mindestens viermal wiederholt wurde. Wirklich schade, dass sich der Thread mit der Zeit immer mehr zu einer Diskussions- und Wiederholungsrunde entwickelt hat. Es sind wirklich Witze in diesen endlosen Weiten dabei, die mir Pipi in die Augen getrieben haben. Aber mit jedem Mal mehr, das ich sie lese werden sie unlustiger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich auch nicht so toll finde ist, dass oft ellenlange Einträge komplett zitiert werden, damit man es schön NOCHMAL lesen muss. Es geht doch auch kürzer. Man weiß doch trotzdem was gemeint ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich weder einfach bloß meckern, noch klugscheißern möchte, hier ein, wenn auch geringer Beitrag meinerseits:


Warum haben die Leute von Blizzard den Paladin ins Spiel integriert?

Och, kommt, die wollen doch auch mal was zu lachen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hochachtungsvoll,

Osgiliath


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2008)

"push" 
"sichschnellverzieht"


----------



## EviLKeX (31. Juli 2008)

Ich weis nicht obs den Witz schon gab:
"Wen Chuck Norris ein Schurke wär dann könnte er von vorne Meucheln!"

LG


----------



## Sylor (1. August 2008)

Sau geile witze hier...
ich kenn keine^^


----------



## Manniac (1. August 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur nochn pala joke :
> "der Paladin ist die erste Klasse die herausgefunden hat, dass Eichhörnchen nach 12 Minuten Kampf enragen und unebsiegbar werden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (1. August 2008)

Da hat wohl wer die Erfahrungsberichte gelesen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkseye (1. August 2008)

Der kürzeste Witz der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Treffen sich 2 Jäger ... Tot


----------



## chopi (1. August 2008)

Jup die hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HippieO (1. August 2008)

Wie setzt man "Rüstung schwächen" bei einem Zwerg ein?
Man wäscht ihn.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Was haben ein Paladin und ein Kondom gemeinsam?
Mit ihnen ist es sicherer, ohne sie machts mehr Spaß
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht ein Untoter zum Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer.
Sagt der: "Bisschen spät, was?"
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Priester sind mit ihrer Rüstung schwer im Vorteil.
Wieso? Schmeiß mal 'ne Plattenrüstung in die Waschmachine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen1995 (1. August 2008)

Warum Lacht ein Gnom Wen er Übern Fußballplatz Laüft? Weil das Graß an den eiern Kitzelt!


----------



## General Failure (1. August 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...


*ROFL* der is so geil


----------



## süchtigerhexer (1. August 2008)

in einer taverne in der beutebucht sürztvein Paladin herein und schreit wütende: "Wer hat mein Pfer von Kopf bi Fuß mit Blut und Honig beschmiert?" Da steht am hintersten Tisch ein riesiger, schwerbewaffneter Oger auf , greift grimmig zu seiner Keule und grunzt: "Ich ! Warum?" Der Paladin wird kreidebleich und  stotter :" Äääh ... Ich wollte bloß vermelden, dass es getrocknet ist ound ihr es jetzt verspeisen könnt!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. August 2008)

Paladine sind die einzige klasse die herausgefunden haben das eichörnchen nach 10min enrage gehen


Jetzt der Witz:
hoffe der kam noch nicht


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. August 2008)

[/quote name='hellix' date='17.07.2008, 19:39' post='724172']
-Treffen sich 2 Schamis. Für beide ein Schock!
-Treffen sich 2 Schurken. Einer Kritisch!
-Treffen sich 2 Jäger. Beide ToT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


terffen sich 2 hexer der eine flucht


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. August 2008)

Moderator:"wir haben schon viele komiker heute gesehen und um etwas abwechslung in die sendung zu bringen,Ist hier ein Spielentwickler von World of Warcraft!"
entwickler setzt sich hin
Moderator:"Herr spielentwickler, wie kommt es das jeder über Paladine herzieht?"
Entwickler:"Ich weiß nicht warum das so ist aber wir wollten nur  das Paladine die beste Klasse in wow sind mit viel schaden."
Komiker:"der war gut!!!...aber nicht von mir"


----------



## TheRouter (15. August 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Moderator:"wir haben schon viele komiker heute gesehen und um etwas abwechslung in die sendung zu bringen,Ist hier ein Spielentwickler von World of Warcraft!"
> entwickler setzt sich hin
> Moderator:"Herr spielentwickler, wie kommt es das jeder über Paladine herzieht?"
> Entwickler:"Ich weiß nicht warum das so ist aber wir wollten nur  das Paladine die beste Klasse in wow sind mit viel schaden."
> Komiker:"der war gut!!!...aber nicht von mir"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 net so gut

treffen sich 2 tauren im auge. 
sagt der eine: rechts is n PALA.
sagt der andere: links is auch frei!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. August 2008)

TheRouter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> net so gut
> ...



gibt es aber auch schon in zig verschiedenen ausführungen. nichts für ungut *gähn*


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. August 2008)

Zwerg witz:

"Ich trinke nicht mehr!






Aber auch nicht weniger!"

"Ich habe kein alkohlproblem! Ich trinke ich bin betrunken ich falle um. Kein Problem"


----------



## OMGlooool (15. August 2008)

ok hier ein tauren witz:
Kommt ein Taure ins gasthaus, sagt der barman:
"Du bist hier falsch!"
Daraufhin der verdatterte Taure:
"Aber warum denn?"
"Die Schnitzel sind doch schon heut morgen gekommen!"

(der war vielleicht nich so lustig)

hier noch was über palas:
ein pala und ein priester machen einen gruppenquest.
sagt der Pala: "Du heilst und ich mache damage, k?"

(den fand ich geil)


----------



## Sharkeno (15. August 2008)

Hab auch einen:

Treffen sich 3 Menschen in Stormwind
Sagt der Erste:Ich kann net tanken...
Sagt der Zweite:Ich mache keinen Schaden
Sagt der 3.:ach seid ihr auch palas?^^


----------



## Bub_Bub666 (15. August 2008)

Bloby schrieb:


> Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
> 
> Faulen!
> 
> ...



Das sind die beiden einzigsten guten witze -.-


----------



## ChAkuz@ (15. August 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> Was haben ein Paladin und ein Kondom gemeinsam?
> Mit ihnen ist es sicherer, ohne sie machts mehr Spaß
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geht ein Untoter zum Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer.
> ...


oje xDDD zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will MEHR...MEHR von diesen witzen ^^


----------



## antileet (15. August 2008)

treffen sich 2 jäger - der eine kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DommAE (15. August 2008)

steckt n gnom seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt: 21 grad warm
steckt n taure seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt:------------------------> 2 meter tief


----------



## UrielTheFox (15. August 2008)

ok so kann man seine zeit auch nutzen um zu seinen games witze zu reißen XD
naja aber das muss ja jeder auch selber wissen^^
außerdem find ich das ein teil von diesen joke´s etwas naja nicht allzu prall sind^^'


----------



## Rata-Norgannon (16. August 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Paladine:
P1: Hast du morgen Zeit?
P2: Nein,bin die ganze Woche verplant.
P1: Wieso was machste denn?
P2: Eichhörnchen Raiden.
P1: Cool kann ich mit machen?
P2: Nein wir sind schon 40

Ist vielleicht nicht lustig aber ich musste hier einfach meinen Senf/Ketchuo/Mayo mit dazu geben^^


----------



## Neotrion (16. August 2008)

Horde stinken - Kein Witz!

Tauren ---> Sind wie Kühe, warst schon mal in einem Stall?
Untote ---> Schon mal an einem Kadaver gerochen?
Trolle ---> Höhlen-Menschen, meinst du die waschen sich?
Orcs ---> Bhuä... schon nur dieses Gesicht...
Blutelfen ---> Paris Hilten schmeckt auch nach Schei**e.

MFG Neotrion


----------



## Geibscher (16. August 2008)

je mehr seiten desto schlechter die witze....

was schließen wir daraus? hm ka aber es sind definitiv noch ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. August 2008)

Hier mal so welche die ich kenne^^

1. Treffen sich zwei Schurken, sehen sich nicht.

2. Treffen sich drei Leute vor Stormwind. Meint der eine "Ich kann nicht Tanken", der andere darauf "und ich mache kein Schaden". Darauf der dritte "Ach, ihr spielt auch Paladin?"

ich weiß, beide schlecht, aber bessere sind mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## Sempertalis (16. August 2008)

schon bissl doof wenn auf einer seite 3mal der selbe witz steht ... man kann sich doch wenigstens die letzten paar beiträge mal durchlesen -.-


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. August 2008)

dann würd ich morgen noch hier sitzen *hust*


----------



## Nightroad (16. August 2008)

DommAE schrieb:


> steckt n gnom seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt: 21 grad warm
> steckt n taure seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt:------------------------> 2 meter tief


ist eig umgedreht 

steckt n taure seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt:21 grad warm
steckt n gnom seinen schwanz in n schwimmbecken und sagt: 2 meter tief


----------



## Armagedda666 (16. August 2008)

Unterhalten sich 2 vor den Toren von Sturmwind..der eine ist Paladin und der andre macht auch keinen Schaden.

Du gehst durch das Tor Sturmwind spazieren und siehst links und rechts ganz viele Paladin Leichen.Woran sind sie gestorben ? Blasenschwäche.


----------



## sTereoType (16. August 2008)

Unterhalten sich ein Taurenjäger und ein Zwergenjäger in einer Bar. Plötzlich bricht ein Streit aus wer denn besser zielen könne. Darauf behauptet der Taure dass er er nicht nur mit seiner Waffe ein eimaliger Schütze ist , sondern wettet das er sogar aus 5m Entfernung dem zwerg einen Apfel vom Kopf pissen könne. Der zwerg willigt sofort ein und setz sich einen Apfel auf den Kopf. Der Taure zielt..........und pisst dem zwerg voll ins Gesicht. darauf hin sagt der  Taure " Na. ich bin mal nicht so, hast gewonnen "


----------



## Teraluna (16. August 2008)

Kennt einer von euch das lied von Mike Krüger "fall nicht ins Klo mein Kleiner freund" ? 
ich muss da immer an gnome denken . ./grin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG
Teraluna

P.s. ihr postet schneller als ich mit dem lesen nachkomme^^


----------



## Teraluna (16. August 2008)

Sagt ein Zwerg zum Nachtelf: "Wenn man dich so sieht könnte man denken es wäre eine Hungersnot ausgebrochen"
Darauf der Elf : "Und wenn man dich so sieht könnte man meinen du wärst schuld"

./hämisch


----------



## Teraluna (16. August 2008)

In Beutebucht rennt ein Paladin mit erhobener Waffe in´s Gasthaus und schreit "Wer hat mein Pferd mit Blut und Honig eingeriben? Der soll sich sofort zu erkennen geben!"
Da steht am hintersten Tisch ein schwerbewaffneter Oger auf und sagt. "Ich, Wiso?"
Darauf der Pala stotternd: "Ähm äh, ich wollte nur vermelden das es jetzt getrocknet ist und sie es verspeisen können"


----------



## Lothron-Other (16. August 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"


Der ist net schlecht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurila (16. August 2008)

Was haben ein Psychologe und einem Schattenpriester gemein?
Beiden machen dein Gehirn weich


----------



## Rhaskhur (16. August 2008)

was ist ist besser als EIN Paladin???






KEIN Paladin.


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Sagt ein Zwerg zum Nachtelf: "Wenn man dich so sieht könnte man denken es wäre eine Hungersnot ausgebrochen"
> Darauf der Elf : "Und wenn man dich so sieht könnte man meinen du wärst schuld"



hihi den haste ausm Buffed-Mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is aber klasse, selbst fällt mir gerade keiner ein...


----------



## Lisutari (16. August 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> was ist ist besser als EIN Paladin???
> 
> 
> 
> KEIN Paladin.


Den kentn echt jeder^^


----------



## Tubos (16. August 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



der is ja mal endgeilXD


----------



## Lisutari (16. August 2008)

Tubos schrieb:


> der is ja mal endgeilXD


Also ich muss sagen, der Witz ist für mich der schlechteste wow Witz


----------



## fenchel (16. August 2008)

Roran schrieb:


> Finde ich ja nett das du meine Signatur Kopierst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja, stolz kannst da nicht drauf sein, selten so flache sprüche gehört...


----------



## DuffBier (16. August 2008)

WoW trifft RL kritisch.
Rl stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (18. August 2008)

kA obs den hier schon gab. Hatte keine Lust mir alle 80 Seiten durchzulesen :

[4. SucheNachGruppe ] : Tank sucht Grp für Hero Ini



Soweit von mir,
lg


----------



## DartGriffin (19. August 2008)

TheOneRs schrieb:


> was ist jetzt mit den leuten auf nem RP-PVP server?


Wenn der RP-PvPler eins aufs Maul bekommt, gibt er zurück, logt sich dann aus und schreibt ein Gedicht darüber.


----------



## Mr.Igi (19. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> kA obs den hier schon gab. Hatte keine Lust mir alle 80 Seiten durchzulesen :
> 
> [4. SucheNachGruppe ] : Tank sucht Grp für Hero Ini
> 
> ...



^^ zwar nicht der Brüller aber trotzdem lustig....

Kenn noch einen finde ihna ebr ent so toll-> Chuck norsis kan zwei am die woche kara gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (19. August 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> ^^ zwar nicht der Brüller aber trotzdem lustig....
> 
> Kenn noch einen finde ihna ebr ent so toll-> Chuck norsis kan zwei am die woche kara gehen
> 
> ...



Das kann ich aber auch, Dienstag und Mittwochs.^^


----------



## Mystracon (19. August 2008)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber auch, Dienstag und Mittwochs.^^



Aber die WoW-Woche beginnt Mittwochs.


----------



## Arahtor (19. August 2008)

Jetzt hat die Horde Palas und die Allianz Schmanen.

Auf deutsch wollte Blizzard das nur machen um die Allianz zu verstärken und die Horde zu Schwächen


----------



## El_Arx (19. August 2008)

kommt ne nachtelfe in nen geschäft und sagt:
ich würd gern den fernseher da oben kaufen
der verkäufer:
nein, das geht net, du bist ne nachtelfe
am nächsten tag kommt sie als ork verkleided und sagt:
ich würd gern den fernseher da oben kaufen
Verkäufer:
nein, das geht net, du bist ne nachtelfe
Am nächsten tag kommt sie als draenei; wieder das gleiche.
Sie nimmt ihre verkleidung ab und sagt:
verdammt, woher weisst du immer dass ich ne nachtelfe bin?
Verkäufer:
das da oben ist ne mikrowelle

soweit 

greez




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. August 2008)

El_Arx schrieb:


> kommt ne nachtelfe in nen geschäft und sagt:
> ich würd gern den fernseher da oben kaufen
> der verkäufer:
> nein, das geht net, du bist ne nachtelfe
> ...





^^ gut war hier glaub ich noch bnicht drinne oder ?


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

istn blondinenwitz der umgestellt wurde. -.- laaaangweilig


----------



## Deepforces (20. August 2008)

Ich hoffe der Witz kam noch nicht...

Bei welcher Fraktion sind Paladine am schnellsten ehrfürchtig?


--> bei den Geisterheilern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. August 2008)

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige die Paladinwitze nicht mehr lustig findet? Die sind doch alle nur mehr die Selben...


----------



## Smoleface (20. August 2008)

Wieso finden palas Palawitze schlecht und einfallslos?

-

Weil sie wissen dass es keine Witze sondern Tatsachen sind!


----------



## Lisutari (20. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Wieso finden palas Palawitze schlecht und einfallslos?
> 
> -
> 
> Weil sie wissen dass es keine Witze sondern Tatsachen sind!


Sry, aber das ist einfach nicht lustig...
Das ist ja wieder nur der selbe Witz ein bisschen anders erzählt, und nichteinmal einfallsreich


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. August 2008)

Deepforces schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Witz kam noch nicht...
> 
> Bei welcher Fraktion sind Paladine am schnellsten ehrfürchtig?
> 
> ...



ähhh 1. nicht witzig... 2. sind palas scheiße schwer zu killen... sie machen keinen schaden auch wenn sie wollten. Das ist so als würde man sich mit dem kleinem Bruder der neuen Flamme raufen. Am anfang lustig, aber irgendwann tut man dann als hätte einem der Kinnhacken eben voll wehgetan, damit er einen endlich in ruhe lässt. 
Barlow lässt grüßen


Palas sind unsterblich!! werden sie angegriffen und ist es kein Priester , schmeißen sie ihre bubble an und porten sich ins nächste gasthaus, loggen eine stunde aus um dann wieder sich mit keinen cd des ruhesteins in die wildniss zu wagen...

Wer rechtschreibfehler entdeckt kann sie bitte hier posten: 
http://www.nicht-klicken.de.vu

mfg Nona Paladin aka Crash_Hunter (Bei dem heiligem Licht!)


----------



## Mompster (20. August 2008)

GeneralCartmanLee schrieb:


> Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...



Für mich mit abstand der beste Witz in diesem Thread


----------



## Animos93 (20. August 2008)

Könnte man als Witz ansehen ich musste jedenfalls beim lesen lachen^^

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine
anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen
Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie
auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war…

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem
Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da
viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich
durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um
sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen
Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und
betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas
sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu
verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich:
„Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender
Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass
meine Freundin in Ruhe“

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch
bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die
Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr
verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab,
aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir
relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen
solle!

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar
nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?“
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit
euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir
dann unterwegs“

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen
von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da
jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz
afk@WC“

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur!
„Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
„Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert…“

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die
Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken
ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt:
„Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor
wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die
Ausnüchterungszelle!“

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine
enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden
saß.

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar
Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Magier, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann


----------



## Treefolk (20. August 2008)

Den Witz find ich mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab leider slber keinen auf Lager. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (20. August 2008)

Ist zwar nicht wow bezogen, fands aber auch sehr lustig. 

Ne Freundin erzählt mir letztens, dass sich ihre Freundin nen geieln Laptop geholt hat. Der sei zwar nicht so schnell, aber das könnte sie ja nachher noch ändern, indem sie sich ne externe Festplatte kauft. 

ich nur WTF *kopftisch*

sie nur: Was denn? 

Mein ich nur: Ich erklärs Dir. Das ist von der Logik ungefähr so wie: Ich hab mir letztens ein neues Auto gekauft. Das fährt zwar nicht so schnell, aber ich kann ja noch nen Anhänger dranhängen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (20. August 2008)

/push. Need more Witze pls. Hat einen langen Arbeitstag an nem Videoschnittplatz verkürzt


----------



## Perkone (20. August 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHHA made me laugh xD Der is genial xD


----------



## gruselsack (21. August 2008)

wie nennt man nen orc ohne beine?


Sackhüpfer


wie nennt man nen zwerg ohne beine?


Erdnuss


----------



## Shadowassa (21. August 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger einer davon Kritisch.


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ähhh 1. nicht witzig... 2. sind palas scheiße schwer zu killen... sie machen keinen schaden auch wenn sie wollten. Das ist so als würde man sich mit dem kleinem Bruder der neuen Flamme raufen. Am anfang lustig, aber irgendwann tut man dann als hätte einem der Kinnhacken eben voll wehgetan, damit er einen endlich in ruhe lässt.
> Barlow lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> ...


die website ist der letzte dreck hab den scheiß nach 10 sekunden (hab gezählt!^^) beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (21. August 2008)

Ein ganz billiger...

Ursprünglich bestand die Handlung der Unendlichen Geschichte aus einem Duell 2er Palas, wurde dann aber doch geändert, da sonst die Filmkosten zu hoch gewesen wären

~.~


----------



## Fumacilla (21. August 2008)

Was is unglück?

Wenn nen Gnom vomm Zeppelin fällt!

Was is glück?

Wenn er mim Auge an nem Nagel vom Schiffsrumpf hängen bleibt!


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

Messer rein Messer raus Messer rot Horde/Ally tot^^


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

Hab noch einen 

Liegt der Hordler/ally tot imm keller war der Hordler/ally wieder schneller liegt der Hordler/ally tot daneben hat der Hordler/ally 10 Kolegen

Weiß wurde schon undendlich oft gepostet^^


----------



## Fumacilla (21. August 2008)

Was is schwarz und klopft an ne Scheibe? nen Gnom im Backofen!


----------



## gruselsack (22. August 2008)

oh da hab ich auch noch was:

 was ist grün und wird auf knopfdruck rot?


Orc im mixer (oder auch im wirbelwind) .....


was hat 2 arme 4 beine und spitze ohren?

corehound mit ner blutelfe im maul

und der klassiker:

alle kinder pinkeln in die rinne nur die horde nicht die ligt drinne xD


mfg

Grusel

PS: geht auch mit ally =))


----------



## pupseblume (22. August 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> Hab noch einen
> 
> Liegt der Hordler/ally tot imm keller war der Hordler/ally wieder schneller liegt der Hordler/ally tot daneben hat der Hordler/ally 10 Kolegen
> 
> Weiß wurde schon undendlich oft gepostet^^




warum postest du ihn dann nochmal? -.-


----------



## Scelus2 (23. August 2008)

> Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...



Geil der witz, bei dem hab ich 10 min gelegen vor lachen *g* *rofl*

mir selbst fällt grad nichts gescheites ein sry, aber bitte MEHR WITZE!!!

mfg


----------



## Rhaskhur (26. August 2008)

letztens vor OG...

Vor OG topten mal wieder die üblichen duelle als gerade ein lvl 11er ankam und einen 70er fragte:
11:was passiert wenn ich zu 4. in eine instanz gehe?
70er:dann seit ihr eben halt nur zu 4.
... nach fast 10 minuten :
11:du das stört dich aber nicht das ich soviel frage oder?
70er:nö
11:ehrlich nicht?
70er:ehrlich nicht
70:  7G BOAH HIER IST GERADE DER größte noob aller zeiten11111 DER FEAGT% MICH LÖCHER IN DEN BAUCH1111...öhm fc


----------



## Antonio86 (26. August 2008)

Hab auch ein ^^ Trifft sich ein Christ und ein WoW spieler draußen der Christ zum WoW spieler "Weißt du der Papst ist tot" der WoW spieler zum Christ " Echt was hat er gedroppt" xD


----------



## Windelwilli (26. August 2008)

den hatten wir nun auch schon oft..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (26. August 2008)

Echt habs nicht ganz durch gelesen dann sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## Apuh (27. August 2008)

Fliegen drei Druiden in Fluggestalt durch die Scherbenwelt. Plötzlich schert einer aus und rast im Sturzflug richtung Boden. Er kehrt mit blutüberströmten Klauen zurück. "Deine Klauen sind ja voller Blut", sagen die anderen beiden. Er entgegnet: "Seht Ihr den Orc da unten liegen? Den habe ich umgehauen!" Plötzlich rast der zweite Druide hinab und kehrt ebenfalls mit blutigen Klauen zurück: "Seht Ihr den Taure da unten? Den habe ich erledigt!" Jetzt fliegt der dritte Druide nach unten. Kurze Zeit später schleppt er sich mit zerfledderten Flügeln und übersät mit Blättern zurück in die Luft. "Was ist Dir denn zugestoßen?", fragen die anderen. "Seht Ihr den jungen Baum da unten?", fragt er. "Ja, tun wir", antworten die beiden. Darauf der verletzte Druide: "Ich hab' ihn nicht gesehen!"


----------



## Dani7.0 (27. August 2008)

Was geile Witze^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. August 2008)

sitzen ein orc ein taure und ein gnom in der bar
sagt der wirt wer den tauren zum lachen bring bekommt 10g
flüstert der gnom dem tauren was ins ohr ... der taure lacht
sagt der wirt wer den tauren zum weinen bringt bekommt nochmal 10g
flüstert der gnom dem tauren was ins ohr beide gehn raus und der taure kommt heulend wieder rein
fragt der orce wie hast du das gemascht???
sagt der gnom beim ersten mal hab ich gesagt meiner is länger beim zweiten mal hab ichs ihm bewiesen...


----------



## Shadlight (27. August 2008)

meeeehrrr Witze plss


----------



## stelzze (27. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=r9_ww8jb4o8&...feature=related


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MYWmSFb3vSg&...feature=related

Sind zwei videos sind ganz lustig an manchen stellen .... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten find ich " Kill the fucking chicken !"  KFC kill the fucking chicken  
ooooooh lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windschors (27. August 2008)

Weiß net ob der schon gepostet wurde
naja,
Was haben Schwangere und Palas gemeinsam.......WEnn die Blase platzt wirds kritisch.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (27. August 2008)

wie bringt man einen tauren zum miauen?

mit der kreissäge miau...........


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

WoW-Witze sind tatsächlich die stumpfssinnigsten und ekelhaftesten Witze überhaupt..
Danke für die 88-Seitenlange Bestätigung dafür!


----------



## DartGriffin (27. August 2008)

Was macht der Untote auf den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt?
Tanzen bis die Fetzen fliegen.

Was hat der Untote gemacht, als der die sexy Blutritterin sah?
Er warf ein Auge auf sie.

Was macht der der Untote in der Gruft?
Er liegt auf der faulen Haut.

Magier können nur vier Sachen richtig.
Brot,
Wasser,
Portale,
und Unsinn.
Und Letztes tun sie ungefragt und sich drei mal bitten zu lassen.

*Und jetzt ein paar Paladin-Witze:*

Wann weis der Schutz-Paladin, dass er einen Krieger oder Schurken zum Gegner hat?
Wenn sie vor ihm im Staub liegen.

Wie lange braucht ein Heilig-Paladin um mit Lichtblitz-Spammen out of Mana zu gehen?
Das hat noch keiner heraus bekommen, Blizzard fährt die Server schon nach sieben Tage runter.

Was macht der Vergelter-Paladin im Raid?
Irgend jemand muss ja die Jäger von Ashkandi fernhalten!

*Und bevor der Rest jammert ein paar Pala-Witze hinter her:*

Was ist ein Pala auf den Karussell?
Eine Dreckschleuder!

Was sind Palas in der Tiefenbahn?
Scheiße am laufenden Band!

Was ist ein Pala mit Holzbein?
Dreck am Stecken!


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

DartGriffin schrieb:


> Magier können nur vier Sachen richtig.
> Brot,
> Wasser,
> Portale,
> ...



Yes!
Ich musste nach 88 Tagen um die Welt.. Ehm.. 88 Seiten endlich einmal schmunzeln!


----------



## Ghrodan (28. August 2008)

Warum macht sich eigentlich niemand hier die Mühe wenigstens die ersten 3 Seiten zu lesen, dann hätte der Thread maximal 5 Seiten.


----------



## gammlig (28. August 2008)

so heir der über burner joke! 

freundinnen kommen und gehen... ABER epic equip ? SOUKBOUND!

wuahah!


----------



## Rhaskhur (28. August 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> wie bringt man einen tauren zum miauen?
> 
> mit der kreissäge miau...........





und zum bellen?mund öffnen dynamit rein ...Wuff!!!


----------



## antileet (28. August 2008)

ein pala steht vor dem kampfmeister und sagt: "ich will töten!"
der Kampfmeister antwortet: "geh vor die tore von og, da stehen 2 allies, die wehren sich auch nicht."
der kala: "willst du mich verarschen?"
der kampfmeister: "wer hat denn damit angefangen?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit. hab noch einen gefunden... geht ein zwerg an einer kneipe vorbei! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (28. August 2008)

DICKE BITTE:


wenn ihr euch schon keine eigenen Witze ausdenkt, dann lest doch bitte mal die letzten 5 seiten!damit es keine 26fachpost gibt(pro seite) 

Witze die schon genannt wurden:
Dieser Pimmel witz
das eichhörnchen nenrage gehn
der mit dem tauren aner bar
Der mitdem Pala und der Schwangeren Frau
und maßig Blondinen  Witze für Wow umgestellt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Warum macht sich eigentlich niemand hier die Mühe wenigstens die ersten 3 Seiten zu lesen, dann hätte der Thread maximal 5 Seiten.




/signed.

Wie besiegt ein Rogue einen Paladin? 
Taschendiebstahl ->Ruhestein weg


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

> Könnte man als Witz ansehen ich musste jedenfalls beim lesen lachen^^
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine
> anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen
> ...




Herrlich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (30. August 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Wie besiegt ein Rogue einen Paladin?
> Taschendiebstahl ->Ruhestein weg


lol ^^


----------



## Samurai666 (30. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Wieso finden palas Palawitze schlecht und einfallslos?
> 
> -
> 
> Weil sie wissen dass es keine Witze sondern Tatsachen sind!



Also ich spiel auch nen Pala und finde Palawitze eigentlich ganz lustig... weil ich eben weiß dass es eigentlich überhaupt nich so ist... aber genaugenommen find ich ja dann nich die Witze sondern die Unwissenheit des Erzählers lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (1. September 2008)

Samurai666 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel auch nen Pala und finde Palawitze eigentlich ganz lustig... weil ich eben weiß dass es eigentlich überhaupt nich so ist... aber genaugenommen find ich ja dann nich die Witze sondern die Unwissenheit des Erzählers lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bei dir ist es nicht so?dann wähle eine der folgenden Möglichkeiten:

1.Du Cheatest
2.Du hast nen Dornen-Buff,der deine  schaden um 600% erhöht
3.Du Bist ein Schami der sich verkleidet hat
4. Du bist BElf und alle deine gegner tun so als würdest sie töten damit du sie nicht von TüTüs,Schuhen und anderen sachen vollredest.(auch wenn du männlich bist. Vorallem Wenn du Männlich bist)


----------



## dende80 (1. September 2008)

hab noch einen :

steckt ein Taure sein pimmel ins wasser und meint das wasser is 20°C
kommt ein pinker Gnom und steckt sein pimmel ins wasser und mient 
es ist 2meter tief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. September 2008)

Der ist hier glaube schon das 20 mal xD


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der ist hier glaube schon das 20 mal xD



Der is auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind geschätzte 100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (1. September 2008)

dende80 schrieb:


> hab noch einen :
> 
> steckt ein Taure sein pimmel ins wasser und meint das wasser is 20°C
> kommt ein pinker Gnom und steckt sein pimmel ins wasser und mient
> ...


lol xD


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

Jetzt gibts Krieg.
Ein Gnom eiert mit seinem Roboschreiter durch die Gegend. Plötzlich stottert das Ding und bleibt stehen. Der Gnom wundert sich und weiß nicht was los.
Aus dem Nichts kommt Herr A.H vorbei und meint: "Net soviel Gas geben, is mir früher auch passiert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heftig aber leider geil


----------



## dende80 (1. September 2008)

hab noch ein paar: 

treffen sich 2 Jäger-beide tot
treffen sich 2 Schurken - sehen sich nicht
treffen sich 2Magier - blinzeln sich zu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

dende80 schrieb:


> hab noch ein paar:
> 
> treffen sich 2 Jäger-beide tot
> treffen sich 2 Schurken - sehen sich nicht
> ...



1.Witz: ca. Nr. 89 im Thread
2.Witz: ca. Nr. 26 im Thread (dazu ziemlich scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3.Witz: Is mir neu und gar net so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gild (1. September 2008)

Warum sind tauren immer so mies drauf ? die werden zuselten gemolken


----------



## Yinnai (1. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> heftig aber leider geil




hast du recht, warte auf die nörgler die nicht raffen das es nur ein witz ist und völlig überreagieren


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> hast du recht, warte auf die nörgler die nicht raffen das es nur ein witz ist und völlig überreagieren



Lenk ich einfach mit sowas ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (1. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Was is schwarz und klopft an ne Scheibe? nen Gnom im Backofen!


ROOOOOOFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> hast du recht, warte auf die nörgler die nicht raffen das es nur ein witz ist und völlig überreagieren



wieso sollte ich nörgeln?

bis ich deinen post gesehen hab hätte ich gar nichts gesagt und nur ganz in ruhe den /report button gedrückt ..

aber jetzt möchte ich dir doch gerne die möglichkeit geben mich zu flamen .. bitteschön


----------



## Chalis (1. September 2008)

Ein Troll steht vor einem magischen Spiegel und fragt den Spiegel

"Spiegelein, Spiegelein an der Wand wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?"

Darauf antortet der Spiegel

"Geh mir aus dem Weg ich seh NIX"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (1. September 2008)

für den Handelschannel:

Auf einem Baum sitzen /gquit und /afk. /afk muss plötzlich los und springt runter.
Wer sitzt noch oben?

Im /bg bitte genau andersrum fragen.


----------



## Smoleface (1. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> für den Handelschannel:
> 
> Auf einem Baum sitzen /gquit und /afk. /afk muss plötzlich los und springt runter.
> Wer sitzt noch oben?
> ...




Dann kommt der Kumpel, der heisst /igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeque (1. September 2008)

was macht ein buffed User im WoW-Witze thread?


- er macht aus einem normalen Witz einen Wow-Witz, postet ihn zum 100. mal und denkt er postet ihn zum ersten mal!




genauso sinnvoller witz wie die letzten 150 seiten :x


----------



## Samurai666 (1. September 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Bei dir ist es nicht so?dann wähle eine der folgenden Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.Du Cheatest
> 2.Du hast nen Dornen-Buff,der deine  schaden um 600% erhöht
> ...




Hm ja genau xD am besten in der Reihenfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne ich finds nur immerwieder traurig zu sehn wieviele leute in der PreBC-Zeit stecken geblieben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (1. September 2008)

raeque schrieb:


> was macht ein buffed User im WoW-Witze thread?
> 
> 
> - er macht aus einem normalen Witz einen Wow-Witz, postet ihn zum 100. mal und denkt er postet ihn zum ersten mal!
> ...




der ist echt gut...aber leider wahr


----------



## Acid_1 (1. September 2008)

Samurai666 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel auch nen Pala und finde Palawitze eigentlich ganz lustig... weil ich eben weiß dass es eigentlich überhaupt nich so ist... aber genaugenommen find ich ja dann nich die Witze sondern die Unwissenheit des Erzählers lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ist es das is fakt und sowas kann im pvp das virtuelle leben kosten (rede jetz vom vergelter)

und mit diesem satz verabschiede ich mich und sage gute nacht!


----------



## Naxxun (1. September 2008)

Splin schrieb:


> ...und den letzten Witz total schlecht, sorry ^^


bist halt noch feucht hinter den ohren


----------



## wuschel21 (1. September 2008)

lol die witze sind derbe hammer leider kene ich keine =(


----------



## Medmud (2. September 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Ein Troll liegt am Strand, plötzlich rennt ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich eine ab. Der Taure rennt wieder in den Wald kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und lacht wieder ohne ende. Taure rennt wieder in den Wald und kommt nach 10 min wieder raus und wirft sich wieder weg vor lachen.
> Das geht so 1 Stunde lang, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt warum er so lachen muss;
> 
> Mein der Taure : Hast du schonmal sex mit einem Zwerg ?
> ...



beim ersten könnte ich 5 min langn icht mehr weiterlesen einfach geil     made my day         zwerg und taure ist falsch beim fußball zwerg muss gnom sein


----------



## Wildfox (2. September 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



Der is mal ech klasse ^^


----------



## Medmud (2. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> die website ist der letzte dreck hab den scheiß nach 10 sekunden (hab gezählt!^^) beendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha 5 sek war schneller


----------



## Shéyná666 (2. September 2008)

2 Gnome kommen vom Schlachtfeld und laufen an einem Bauernhof vorbei der einer Taurin gehört. Beide sind ziemlich erschöpft und denken sich: " Man ich hab kein bock mehr heimzulaufen fragen wir doch ob wir hier übernachten dürfen". Sie gehn zur Taurin und bitten sie hier übernachten zu dürfen. Die Taurin daraufhin: "Natürlich aber ihr müsst dafür auch eine Kleinichkeit tun". Sie überlegen und stimmen schlußendlich zu. Gnom:" Was müssen wir machen?" Taurin:" Seht ihr das Häuschen da drüben auf dem Feld ? Das mit dem Herz in der Tür, das sollte mal geleert und auf dem Feld verteilt werden ." Die Gnome beginnen leicht angewiedert ihre Arbeit und nach einigen Eimern Kot fällt dem einem gnom etwas ein. "Hey du hast doch noch den Sprengsatz oder?" der andere "Ja natürlich warum? naja damit könnten wir doch das Häuschen in Luft jagen und alles wer ganz schnell verteilt." Keine schlechte Idee findet der andere und plaziert den Sprengkörper im Häuschen und zündet ihn an. In diesem moment kommt die Taurin aus dem Haus gestürmt und rennt aufs Klo. Es gibt einen riesen Knall und überall spritzt es rumm. Als sich der rauch löst und die Gnome schon auf einen Anschiss warten hören sie nur noch die Taurin sagen: "Meine fresse und den furtz wollt ich in der Küche lassen..." 

Ich find den ultra geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sheyna


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. September 2008)

Neulich hat ein pala im SucheNachGruppe gesagt er sei ein DD :-) hab mich tot gelacht


PS:mehr witze


----------



## Samurai666 (4. September 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Neulich hat ein pala im SucheNachGruppe gesagt er sei ein DD :-) hab mich tot gelacht
> 
> 
> PS:mehr witze




Irgendwie wir der nachm 100sten mal auch nich lustiger  ...


----------



## Sir_Bishoph (4. September 2008)

sagt der mensch zum nachtelf ey der papst ist gestorben fragt der nachtelf und was ist gedroppt


----------



## Falc2 (4. September 2008)

Warum gehen Nachtelfen immer Morgens Früh in den wald von Elwyn ?
Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht


----------



## Lassart (4. September 2008)

Ich weiß net ob ihr den schon kennt:
Treffen sich 3 Gnome:
Meint der erste: Ey ich hab so kleine Hände, ich glaub ich meld nen Weltrekord an.
Geht der erste Gnom zum Büro für Weltrekorde
Meint der zweite: Hm ich hab so kleine Füße ich glaub ich meld auch mal nen Weltrekord an.
Meint der dritte: Ich hab so nen kleinen P-nis, ich glaub ich geh auch mal nen Weltrekord anmelden.
Am nächsten Tag treffen sie sich wieder:
Der Erste: So ich hab jetzt offiziel die kleinsten Hände weltweit
Der Zweite: Ja und ich die kleinsten Füße
Kommt der Dritte dazu: Ey Leute...wisst ihr wer Kael'thas ist?

Naja Kael'thas kann man auch mit jedem anderen Namen ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte jetz möglichst keine beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Well! (4. September 2008)

Der ist dämlich... und er macht keinen sinn cO


----------



## Shamanpower (4. September 2008)

Lassart schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob ihr den schon kennt:
> Treffen sich 3 Gnome:
> Meint der erste: Ey ich hab so kleine Hände, ich glaub ich meld nen Weltrekord an.
> Geht der erste Gnom zum Büro für Weltrekorde
> ...


Definitiv einer der besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> Der ist dämlich... und er macht keinen sinn cO


poante net kapiert?


----------



## raeque (4. September 2008)

heisst ja auch pointe *hans*


----------



## Black Shadow (5. September 2008)

weis nicht ob die schon vorgekommen sind schreib sie aber trotdem rein 


*Onyxia*
40 Jäger töten Onyxia in 4 Minuten.

40 Magier töten Onyxia in 2 Minuten.

40 Paladine überleben 4 Monate.



*Jagd*
Der Taurenkrieger geht von zu Hause weg um ein wenig zu jagen.

Es vergehen 3 Tage und er ist noch nich zurückgekehrt. Seine Frau macht sich bereits große Sorgen, es könnte ihm ja was zugestoßen sein..

Eines Abends kommt er total erschöpft und mit zerissenen Kleidern nach Hause, auf dem Rücken ein Paladin.

Sagt er zu seiner Frau: "Es tut mir leid das es so lange gedauert hat aber ... waaah! Jetzt geht's wieder los, jetzt heilt sich der Drecksack schon wieder!"




*Identifikation*
Ein Druide, ein Hexenmeister und ein Paladin wollen die Tore von Stormwind durchqueren. Am Eingang steht eine Wache, hält die drei auf und spricht: "Wir suchen einen Schurken, der sich des Verrats an der Allianz schuldig gemacht hat. Daher muss ich, um Euch passieren zu lassen, sichergehen, dass niemand von Euch ein Schurke ist."

Der Druide wechselt sofort seine Gestalt und steht als Bär vor der Wache.
"Ah, ein Druide. Ja, Du darfst vorbei."

Der Hexenmeister beschwört seine Sukkubus.
"Oh, werter Hexenmeister. Auch Du darfst passieren."

Der Paladin zuckt mit den Schultern und sagt: "Aber ich kann doch nichts."

"Ah, Du bist ein Paladin. Willkommen in Sturmwind."



*Raid*
Eine Raidgruppe der Allianz auf dem Weg durchs Brachland. Plötzlich sieht der Raidleiter auf einem nahen Hügel einen Trollschamanen, der ihn mit obszönen Gesten beleidigt. Sofot schickt er drei seinen Männer los um dem Schamanen Manieren beizubringen. Er sieht, wie der Troll hinter dem Hügel flieht, gefolgt von den drei Soldaten.

Kurze Zeit später steht der Trollschamane wieder auf dem Hügel und beleidigt weiter die Raidgruppe. Leicht angefressen befiehlt der Raidleiter nun zehn seiner besten Männer, ihm den Kopf des Trolls zu bringen. Wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel, verfolgt vom Trupp Soldaten.

Nach einigen Minuten steht der Troll wieder auf dem Hügel und schickt weiter Beleidigungen Richtung Allianzraid. Dem Raidleiter wirds jetzt zu bunt und er schick 20 Leute los, um den Troll endgültig zu erledigen. Und wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel gefolgt von den 20 Soldaten.

Kampflärm.......plötzlich Stille...

Als sich der Staub legt sieht der Raidleiter wie sich - schwer verletzt - einer seiner Soldaten über den Hügel schleppt.

"Was ist geschehen? Habt Ihr ihn erledigt?"

"Es war eine Falle, Sir. Hinter dem Hügel war noch ein zweiter Schamane 



*Haare*
Eine Nachtelfe schreibt ein Ticket an einen GM wegen sexueller Belästigung.

GM: "Hallo, ich bin blabla, wie kann ich dir helfen?"

Nachtelfe: "Immer wenn der Typ mich sieht, sagt er, mein Haar riecht gut."

GM: "Ich kann keine sexuelle Belästigung darin erkennen ..."

Nachtelfe: "Er ist ein Gnom ..."



*Wurfwaffen*
Ein Schurke geht nach einem harten Kampf zum genervten Waffenhändler: "Was kosten die Wurfdolche?"

Dieser erwidert: "Ach die kriegst Du hinterher geschmissen..." 



*Inkompatibel*
Ein Troll liegt am Strand. Da rennt von einmal ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich schlapp. Nach 10 Minuten geht er wieder rein und kommt nach kurzer Zeit wieder lachend aus dem Wald. Wieder 10 Minuten und der Taure verschwindet wieder.

Das ging 1 Stunde so, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt: "Warum lachst du so?"

Taure: "Hattest du's schonmal mit einem Zwerg gemacht?"

Troll: "Ja klar, was ist so witzig?"

Taure: "Bei dir platzen die nicht, oder?"



*Töten*
Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: "Ich will töten!"

Der Kampfmeister antwortet: "Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht."

Der Pala: "Willst du mich verarschen?"

Der Kampfmeister: "Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!"



*Fehlschuss*
Ein Jäger und ein Priester sind im Wald, sieht der Jäger einen Bären und legt an: "Scheiße, daneben!"

Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Der Jäger erblickt einen zweiten Bären: "Scheiße, daneben!"

Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Und der dritte Versuch des Jägers verfehlt: "Scheiße, daneben!"

Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Plötzlich verdunkelt sich der Himmel, ein Blitz durchfährt den Priester und man hört von oben eine Stimme: "Scheiße, daneben!" 



*Duell*
Zwei Paladine machen ein Duell. Wer gewinnt?

Die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten.



*Schmerzlos*
Stehen zwei Palas am Strassenrand und treten sich mit voller Wucht in die Eier.

Da kommt ein Taure vorbei und fragt: "Tut das nicht weh?"

Erwidern die Palas: "Neh, wir haben doch Stahlkappen in den Schuhen!"



*Reste*
Ein Nachtelf-Jäger muss dringend seine Notdurft verrichten. Er hält es überhaupt nicht mehr aus, drum hockt er sich gleich neben die Strasse richtung Astranaar und macht sein Häufchen.

Als er fertig ist, denkt er sich, na so kann ich das auch nicht liegen lassen. Also nimmt er seinen Lederhut und deckt damit die Sauerei zu.

Am nächsten Tag rennt eine Gnom-Schurkin ganz aufgeregt nach Astranaar und schreit:"Die Horde wird immer grausamer. Da draussen wurde ein Jäger ermordet, von dem ist nur noch das Hirn übrig. " 



*Das dauert!*
Fragt ein Paladin einen anderen Paladin: "Duell?"

Sagt der andere: "Ne du, muss in 4 Stunden off!"




*Kommunikation*
Stehen 2 Tauren auf der Weide.

Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Muh".

Sagt der andere: "Mist, das wollte ich auch gerade sagen".




*Angst*
Die größte Angst des Paladins?

Blasenschwäche!



*Mief*
Was ist die schlimmste Waffe der Orks?

Ihre Socken...



*Existenz*
Was is der Unterschied zwischen einen Paladin mit Damageoutput und einem Yeti?

Den Yeti gibt’s im Alterac.



*Clever*
Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?

Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.



*Supermarkt*
Woran erkennt man WoW Spieler im Reallife?

Sie warten im Supermarkt vorm Regal auf den Respawn. 




*Rechnen*
Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.

Sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!"




*Hicks*
Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben?

Hundert! Einer hält die Birne hoch, und 99 saufen, bis sich der Raum dreht



*Drop*
Treffen sich ein Christ und ein WOW-Spieler.

Christ: Du, der Papst ist tot!

WoW-Spieler: Was hat er denn gedroppt? 



*Taktik*
Wieviele Hordler braucht man, um einen Paladin zu besiegen?

Zwei, einer erschreckt ihn, der andere wartet im Gasthaus. 


*Spät*
Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe-Lehrer.

Sagt der: "Sie sind aber reichlich spät dran ..." 


*Raid*
Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?

Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger! 



*Fußball*
Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?

Faulen!


*Rüstungsdebuff*
Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Zwergen um die Hälfte?

Man wäscht Ihn.


*Passform*
Kommt ein Zwerg nach Darnassus und fragt einen Händler: "Habt ihr eine Rüstung in meiner Größe?"

Darauf der Elf: "Wie wäre es mit einem Putzeimer?" 


*Morgengymnastik*
Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald?

Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht. 



*Mannschaft*
Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.

Fragt der Taure den Wirt: "Was'n hier los, Kicker kaputt?" 


*Sicher*
Paladine sind wie Kondome:

mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr Spaß!



*Kinder*
Sagt der Taurendruide zu seiner Frau: Du hast mich betrogen! Die Kinder sind nicht von mir!

Darauf seine Frau: Wie kommst du darauf?

Sagt der Druide: Das ist eine Katze und das ein Bär!


----------



## Severos (6. September 2008)

Hab da noch was gefunden, weiß nicht obs schon drin ist, musste schon ziemlich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin. 
"Boah ist die geil!!!" denkt der Pala. 
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ??? 
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche, 
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr 
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee, 
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... 
In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet. 
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so", denkt er. 
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch. 
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein! 
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an, 
hoffentlich fällt mir was Gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiß' dich 
zusammen und los!" 
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen, 
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein, 
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt: 
"Na, ... warst scheißen ?"


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2008)

Taktik
Wieviele Hordler braucht man, um einen Paladin zu besiegen?

Zwei, einer erschreckt ihn, der andere wartet im Gasthaus. 

warum den hordler?


----------



## stonehenge14 (6. September 2008)

ich kenn da hauptsächlich so sprüche wie 

furor krieger sind wie kettensägen dauert en bissl bis sie anspringen aber dan fallen bäume ^^

und dann noch den ganzen "der wahre hexer" kram 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47903


----------



## Ifrit8820 (11. September 2008)

Was machen WOW Chars in ihrer Freizeit???








Na was wohl sie spielen Real Life


----------



## Steel (11. September 2008)

Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom, und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Taure zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, den Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen, und der gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt :"Wer den Taure zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinen wieder ins Gasthaus, und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner. Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten mal hab ich zu ihn gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen...


----------



## diesirea (14. September 2008)

Sieben Zwerge gingen zum Vatikan und baten um eine Audienz. Und weil sie Zwerge sind wurden sie auch gleich zum Papst gebracht. Dopey steht vorn.
"Dopey, mein Sohn", fragt der Papst "was kann ich für Dich tun?". Dopey sagt: ?Entschuldigung, Eure Exzellenz, gibt es Zwergnonnen in Rom?" Erstaunt
über diese merkwürdige Frage zieht der Papst die Augenbrauen hoch, denkt einen Augenblick nach und antwortet dann: "Nein Dopey, es gibt keine
Zwergnonnen in Rom". Im Hintergrund beginnen einige Zwerge zu kichern. Dopey dreht sich um und wirft ihnen einen strengen Blick zu. Dopey wendet
sich wieder zum Papst und fährt fort: " Eure Exzellenz, gibt es denn Zwergnonnen irgendwo in Europa?" Der Papst, jetzt sehr verblüfft, denkt
noch einen Augenblick scharf nach und antwortet dann: " Nein Dopey, es gibt auch keine Zwergnonnen in Europa". In diesem Moment fangen
die anderen sechs Zwerge an zu lachen. Dopey dreht sich abermals um und schaut sehr böse, wonach sich die anderen Zwerge nach einigem
Gekicher wieder beruhigen. Dopey wendet sich wieder dem Papst zu und sagt: ?Herr Papst! Gibt es denn irgendwo anders auf der Welt
Zwergnonnen?" Der Papst erwidert: "Nein, mein Sohn, es gibt überhaupt gar keine Zwergnonnen." Die anderen Zwerge können sich nun nicht mehr
länger halten, prusten los vor lachen, rollen über den Boden, halten sich die kleinen Bäuche, Tränen rollen über ihre Wangen und sie rufen:
"Dopey hat nen Pinguin gebumst! Dopey hat nen Pinguin gebumst!"


----------



## Megamage (14. September 2008)

Black schrieb:


> weis nicht ob die schon vorgekommen sind schreib sie aber trotdem rein
> 
> 
> *Onyxia*
> ...




Also ein paar kenn ich davon schon...aber mit anderen Varianten!


----------



## Krimdor (14. September 2008)

ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)

Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!. 

Drei Wochen vergehen, der Orc kommt Blutüberströmt und mit sehr vielen Kratzern und Bisswunden wieder um sich nochmal zu erkundigen.

"So Meister, wo war jetzt die Nachtelfe die ich töten soll?".




Hoffe er gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## diesirea (14. September 2008)

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Dudu, ein Shami
und ein Pala,
schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von
Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser
gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. der schaut
sie an und sagt mit
strenger Stimme:

"wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den
Wald gehen und jeweils mit
zwei Früchten zurückkommen..."

Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der Dudu
zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in
der Hand trägt. Er bringt
sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "nun stecke
dir beide Früchte in deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des
Todes!"

Der Dudu fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss
aber ganz fürchterlich
kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines
Holzzepters schlägt ihm der
Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. Kaum sind
die sterblichen Überreste
beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Shami
ein, nichts ahnend und
stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand
tragend. Wieder spricht der
Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du lachst,
bist du des Todes!"

Der Shami tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz
plötzlich, als der Apfel schon
tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der
Versenkung der Birne
gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall,
dass ihm die Tränen in die
Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der
Häuptling den Schädel ab.

Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor
treffen, fragt der Shami den
Dudu: "Was war los, musstest du lachen?"


"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch
gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich nicht
beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?"

"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der
Paladin mit der Melone und
der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


----------



## Lassart (14. September 2008)

stonehenge14 schrieb:


> ich kenn da hauptsächlich so sprüche wie
> 
> furor krieger sind wie kettensägen dauert en bissl bis sie anspringen aber dan fallen bäume ^^




Soso <.<


----------



## Severos (14. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)
> 
> Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!.
> 
> ...



Einfach aus ner anderen Version ins wow leben geändert, aber der ist nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)
> 
> Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!.
> 
> ...


der is geil^^
orc + ony omg^^


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)
> 
> Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!.
> 
> ...


sry doppelpost
wie hab ich das hinbekommen^^


----------



## Abychef (14. September 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also ein paar kenn ich davon schon...aber mit anderen Varianten!


HURRA ! Fullquote ftw >.>


----------



## Rhaskhur (14. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)
> 
> Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!.
> 
> ...


Den Gab es schon mit Pirania-fluss illidan und einer Blutelfe aber trotzdem der beste witz in Wow


----------



## Plakner (14. September 2008)

raeque schrieb:


> was macht ein buffed User im WoW-Witze thread?
> 
> 
> - er macht aus einem normalen Witz einen Wow-Witz, postet ihn zum 100. mal und denkt er postet ihn zum ersten mal!
> ...



Die meisten wissen, dass der Witz schon 100mal da war und posten ihn trotzdem <.<


----------



## loragorn (14. September 2008)

also ich kenn auch einen:
Ein Untoter Magier sitzt an einem Teich und fuchtelt die ganze Zeit mit den Händen über dem Wasser herum. Ein Gnom Magier kommt vorbei und sieht dies. Im Wasser schwimmt ein Fisch immer genau nach den Bewegungen der Hände des Magiers nach. Fragt der Gnom:" Wie machst du dass mit dem Fisch???" Darauf der Untote:" Das ist hohe Magiekunst.. die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niederen Intelligenz ihren willen auf, was die niedere Intelligenz dazu zwingt der höheren alles nach zu machen...". Der Gnom guckt den Magier verwundert an und verschwindet. Am nächsten Morgen kommt der Untote- Magier zurück zum Teich um weiterzu üben. Am Teich sieht der jedoch den Gnom von Gestern sehen, der wie gebannt auf den Fisch im Wasser schaut und die ganze Zeit seinen Mund auf und zu macht und Blubb sagt. xD


----------



## Animos93 (14. September 2008)

ich glab der witz mit dem tauren und dem gnom kam schon 10000000mal hier vor


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. September 2008)

Ich weiß net ob ihr den schon kennt:
Treffen sich 3 Gnome:
Meint der erste: Ey ich hab so kleine Hände, ich glaub ich meld nen Weltrekord an.
Geht der erste Gnom zum Büro für Weltrekorde
Meint der zweite: Hm ich hab so kleine Füße ich glaub ich meld auch mal nen Weltrekord an.
Meint der dritte: Ich hab so nen kleinen P-nis, ich glaub ich geh auch mal nen Weltrekord anmelden.
Am nächsten Tag treffen sie sich wieder:
Der Erste: So ich hab jetzt offiziel die kleinsten Hände weltweit
Der Zweite: Ja und ich die kleinsten Füße
Kommt der Dritte dazu: Ey Leute...wisst ihr wer Kael'thas ist?

Naja Kael'thas kann man auch mit jedem anderen Namen ersetzen  wollte jetz möglichst keine beleidigen 

is cool


----------



## Tenshukaku (14. September 2008)

einer hat doch ma 2 Links gepostet mit so WoW Sprache, war iwie ne Radio sendung oder so,  findet die wer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (14. September 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MADE MY DAY!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> poante net kapiert?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sei denn Du meinst "Pointe".


----------



## Ladrion (15. September 2008)

Ein Pala stirbt was war die ursache ?    BLASENSCHWÄCHE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (15. September 2008)

als auf den us beta servern von wotlk das maximal level auf 80 angehoben wurde, hatte er am abend des patches schon 10 80er, einen dk und die andern 9 hatte er am morgen angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (15. September 2008)

und noch eienr eben gelesen 
Die Horde hat wieder mal SW geraidet. Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Ratten schwanger...


----------



## NightCreat (15. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> und noch eienr eben gelesen
> Die Horde hat wieder mal SW geraidet. Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Ratten schwanger...



eure fähigkeit witze machen hat sich eben auf 375 erhöht ^^ den fand ich gut xD


----------



## Gala65 (15. September 2008)

in unserem gildenchat als anfrage wirklich passiert:

pala fragt: brauche dringend 2 dd´s kann aber auch  1 jäger bei sein

in diesem sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dende80 (15. September 2008)

gnome stinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langohr Johny (15. September 2008)

Hier zwei Witze die sich eher auf die Spieler der jeweiligen Fraktionen beziehen als auf das Game selber:

Woran erkennt man ein Ally Gildentreffen?
Es geht nur bis 9 Uhr abends, denn um 10 müssen alle daheim sein.


Warum nehmen Horlder ihren Opa überall hin mit?
Damit auch ja ein 70er dabei ist.


Vielleicht nich die Überbrüller, dafür aber neu...


----------



## Rhaskhur (17. September 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob ihr den schon kennt:
> Treffen sich 3 Gnome:
> Meint der erste: Ey ich hab so kleine Hände, ich glaub ich meld nen Weltrekord an.
> Geht der erste Gnom zum Büro für Weltrekorde
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist WORTWÖRTLICH sogar das "naja Kael'thas kann man auch mit jedem anderen Namen ersetzen  wollte jetz möglichst keine beleidigen " von der vorherigen Seite Übernommen


----------



## Traklar (17. September 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Der ist WORTWÖRTLICH sogar das "naja Kael'thas kann man auch mit jedem anderen Namen ersetzen  wollte jetz möglichst keine beleidigen " von der vorherigen Seite Übernommen



Und wie^^!


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2008)

Langohr schrieb:


> Hier zwei Witze die sich eher auf die Spieler der jeweiligen Fraktionen beziehen als auf das Game selber:
> 
> Woran erkennt man ein Ally Gildentreffen?
> Es geht nur bis 9 Uhr abends, denn um 10 müssen alle daheim sein.
> ...


heheheeeehe


----------



## David (17. September 2008)

löl


----------



## NarYethz (17. September 2008)

hab nich alle gelesen und falls der hier scho dabei war.. sry.

kommt n orc mit nem papagei nach bootybay ins gasthaus, sagt der wirt: wo hast denn den her?
darauf sagt der papagei: aus durotar, die gibts da überall...


find den ganz lustig^^
ansonsten: kenn die meisten witze nach 2,5jahren wow scho^^

mfg ichö


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> ich hätt auch noch einen(ka obs den schon gibt)
> 
> Ein Orc kommt vor ein Gasthaus und sieht eine große Taurenstatue ,darauf sind die Worte "Er war ein Held!" graviert.Darauf geht der Orc in das Gasthaus und sagt zu dem Wirt: "Ich will auch ein Held sein wie der Taure da draußen!". Der Wirt lächelt."Na schön", sagt er "Aber es müssen 3 Prüfungen bewältigt werden bevor du ein Held sein darfst." Der Orc sagt : "Was soll ich tun?". "Du musst erstmal das 3 Liter Bierfass in der Ecke da auf Ex austrinken ,dann gehst du in Onyxias Hort und bringst die alte Dame mit deinen eigenen Händen um! Und Als letztes musst du noch nach Darnassus gehen und eine Nachtelfe vergewaltigen.". "Null Problemo", sagt der Orc und macht sich auf zu dem Fass. Bis oben hin voll geht er aus der Kneipe und sagt: " isch werde wiederkommen*hicks*und ein Held shein!.
> 
> ...


lol er hat ony vergewaltigt XD


----------



## jolk (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> lol er hat ony vergewaltigt XD



rofl stimmt ist mir gar net aufgefallen!


----------



## Hellbrecht (17. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> rofl stimmt ist mir gar net aufgefallen!




Mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"




halbtot gibts net^^


sry alle witze die ich kenn wurden hier schon aufgeschrieben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (19. September 2008)

neulich meinte einer im handelschat :"man töte einem Gnom und einem Orc zieht man die Haut ab,die Gedärme raus und klebe ihnen das Gehirn An die Füße.
geimansamkeiten=beide sind tot.
Unterschiede?---------Der Orc ist hübscher!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hab mich totgelacht als ich es gelesen hab...


----------



## Rhaskhur (20. September 2008)

warum war noch nie ein BElf auf den dächern von silbermond?





->Sie stehen halt nicht auf S&M 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (20. September 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> warum war noch nie ein BElf auf den dächern von silbermond?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä?


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

mehr ein wortspiel als ein witz


----------



## Rhaskhur (20. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> hä?


´Die abkürzung für silbermond is Sm


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure in einer Bar. Der Gastwirt sagt zum Gnom: 

"Bring den Tauren zum Lachen, dann bekommst du ein Bier spendiert."

Der Gnom geht zum Tauren, flüstert ihm was ins Ohr. Der Taure fängt an zu lachen.

"Gut, wenn du ihn nun zum Weinen bringst, geht heute abend alles aufs Haus."

Der Gnom steht auf, geht mit dem Tauren vor die Tür. Nach einiger Zeit kommen beide wieder zurück, der Taure heult.

"Nicht schlecht. Wie hast du ihn denn zum Lachen gebracht?"

"Naja, ich habe ihm gesagt, mein Schwanz wäre länger als seiner. Da fing er an zu lachen."

"Und wie haste es geschafft ihn zum Weinen zu bringen?"

"Wir sind zusammen raus und haben nachgemessen ..."


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

ich glaube nicht dass es sich exakt so zugetragen hat


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass es sich exakt so zugetragen hat


Höh? Was ist los?


----------



## Aratosao (20. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure in einer Bar. Der Gastwirt sagt zum Gnom:
> 
> "Bring den Tauren zum Lachen, dann bekommst du ein Bier spendiert."
> 
> ...



Den gibts schon Lange hier :/ Bitte nur sachen Posten dies nochnet gibt..

Aber trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Den gibts schon Lange hier :/ Bitte nur sachen Posten dies nochnet gibt..
> 
> Aber trotzdem gut
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir Auszüge von verschiedenen Seiten durchgelesen und den nicht gefunden. Bei allem Respekt, ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass ich mir 94 Seiten durchlese, bevor ich was posten "darf".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem gehöre ich ja nicht zu dieser Kategorie User "Ich weiß zwar den gabs schon, aber trotzdem nochmal ..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (20. September 2008)

looll da sind ja mal nen paar nette witze bei die ich noch nicht kannte........besonders der mit dem orc der ony vergewaltigt


----------



## Ren3gaid (20. September 2008)

> dass ich mir 94 Seiten durchlese



93 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (20. September 2008)

achja kenne noch nen Witz:

guckt mal bei meiner Signatur (rechts) DDD


----------



## Sayonara Simon (20. September 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald?
> Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht.
> _(ROFLLLL)_



MADE MY DAY!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silithus (20. September 2008)

Taure und Blutelf stehen vor einer Mauer.

Taure: Wie kommen wir jezt da rüber? Räuberleiter?!?
Blutelf: Ich heb dich^^
Taure: Nein, ich werf dich rüber.
Blutelf: Mist, müssen wir wohl weiter.

Taure und Blutelf gehen weiter bis sie an eine Klippe kommen.

Taure: Ende im Gelände. Hier gehts nicht weiter.
Blutelf: Noch einen Schritt kannst du gehen.

Taure geht noch einen Schritt und fällt die Klippe runter und ist tot.

Blutelf: Du musst aber schon aufpassen, wo du lang gehst. Ich sag ja immer, dass Tauren mit zu wenig gehirn ausgestattet wurdet.


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Taure und Blutelf stehen vor einer Mauer.
> 
> Taure: Wie kommen wir jezt da rüber? Räuberleiter?!?
> Blutelf: Ich heb dich^^
> ...


Buh. Der war schlecht. Wo ist denn da der Witz?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Taure und Blutelf stehen vor einer Mauer.
> 
> Taure: Wie kommen wir jezt da rüber? Räuberleiter?!?
> Blutelf: Ich heb dich^^
> ...


meine fresse... lieber les ich hier witze, die 20x ma schon gepostet wurden als son mist


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Taure und Blutelf stehen vor einer Mauer.
> 
> Taure: Wie kommen wir jezt da rüber? Räuberleiter?!?
> Blutelf: Ich heb dich^^
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silithus (20. September 2008)

Das hab ich beim spielen mit nen freund erlebt und ich fands witzig.


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Das hab ich beim spielen mit nen freund erlebt und ich fands witzig.



dann steigtert sich die Witzigkeit sogar FAST bis zu einem bisschen.
Muss ja ne Intelligenzbestie sein, dein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Das hab ich beim spielen mit nen freund erlebt und ich fands witzig.


Also wenn ihr euch (vermutlich im TS) so unterhaltet, dann zockt ihr bestimmt mit aufgesetzten Nachtelfenohren und Schulterpolstern auf nem RP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat er denn dann auch den Todesschrei nachgemacht?


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> dann steigtert sich die Witzigkeit sogar FAST bis zu einem bisschen.
> Muss ja ne Intelligenzbestie sein, dein Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD


----------



## yoru (20. September 2008)

Sitzen 2 nachtelfen im Wald..da kommen plötzlich 20 Orcs vorbei!

Da sagt der eine Elf zum andern: hörmal, du bist n Elf, ich bin n Elf, zusammen sind wir 22 !  DIE MACHEN WIR PLATT!"



~


Menschen Schurkin zum GM: ...mich belästigt da jmd sexuell..
GM: was tut derjenige denn?
Schurkin: Er sagt meine Haare riechen gut..
GM: das is doch keine sexuelle Belästigung..
Schurkin: Er ist ein Gnom.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Silithus schrieb:


> Das hab ich beim spielen mit nen freund erlebt und ich fands witzig.


du schon, der großteil hier eher nicht. und dass dus erlebt hast machts auch nicht witziger, als wenn du sagen würdest: das hab ich mir ausgedacht, wobei ich dann sogar noch lachen könnte.(aber nicht über den witz)


----------



## Culca (20. September 2008)

huhu .. zwar kein witz .. aber fand ich damals auch toll als im TS einer angefangen hat mit singen ...

" Der pala der ist schaden los, was macht er ohne schaden bloß... er macht sein imba schildchen an und portet sich wohin er kann"


----------



## flyer41 (20. September 2008)

Nix gegen Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraxxler (20. September 2008)

yoru schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 nachtelfen im Wald..da kommen plötzlich 20 Orcs vorbei!
> 
> Da sagt der eine Elf zum andern: hörmal, du bist n Elf, ich bin n Elf, zusammen sind wir 22 !  DIE MACHEN WIR PLATT!"
> 
> ...




der erste is nichts, aber der 2te is witzig^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

kommt ein taure zu einem zwerg


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

yoru schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 nachtelfen im Wald..da kommen plötzlich 20 Orcs vorbei!
> 
> Da sagt der eine Elf zum andern: hörmal, du bist n Elf, ich bin n Elf, zusammen sind wir 22 !  DIE MACHEN WIR PLATT!"
> 
> ...


Den Schurkenwitz hat jeder 4te im Forum als Signatur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> kommt ein taure zu einem zwerg


/report




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> kommt ein taure zu einem zwerg



ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen... o_0


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

Ihr versteht den nicht,weil taure ist ja horde und ein zwerg allianz und dann hauen die sich ja sofort wenn die sich sehen weil die sind ja rot


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Ihr versteht den nicht,weil taure ist ja horde und ein zwerg allianz und dann hauen die sich ja sofort wenn die sich sehen weil die sind ja rot


wow, der witz ist so... lustig.. ich kann mich nach deiner tollen erklärung nicht mehr aufm stuhl halten vor lachen...


----------



## Alyxa (20. September 2008)

> Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
> "Boah ist die geil!!!" denkt der Pala.
> "Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
> Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
> ...



das war bisher der einzigste Witz bei dem ich wirklich lachen musste ^^


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Ihr versteht den nicht,weil taure ist ja horde und ein zwerg allianz und dann hauen die sich ja sofort wenn die sich sehen weil die sind ja rot


Und wenn sie sich auf einem PvE-Realm begegnen? Knurren und bespucken sie sich dann und machen "merkwürdige Gesten"?


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Alyxa schrieb:


> das war bisher der einzigste Witz bei dem ich wirklich lachen musste ^^


/sign - der beste den ich bis jetzt gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synodontis (20. September 2008)

Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mitbringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetz heilt er sich schon wieder."


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Synodontis schrieb:


> Mama Troll wird langsam ungeduldig. Vor einer Woche ist ihr Mann nun schon zur Jagd losgezogen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Wenig später kommt dann Papa Troll nach Hause und schleift einen Pala hinter sich her. Mama Troll wird böse: "Eine Woche warst du weg und alles was du mitbringst ist ein lausiger Mensch?". Darauf Papa Troll: "Hör zu, ich... öch nö, jetz heilt er sich schon wieder."


Den hab ich noch nie gehört und ich fand den sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastrum (20. September 2008)

etz kommt eine Hammergeile Geschichte


  2.Story 

  So sieht ein süchtiger aus :

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend 
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und 
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder 
auf der Party auf der ich war: 
Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt 
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir 
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre 
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen! 

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog 
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten 
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten... 

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?" 
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt" 
Ich: "Undercity?" 
Sie: "Ne von H&M" 
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?" 
Sie: "Inst..was?" 
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?" 

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana" 
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is" 
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!" 
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder" 
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?" 
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..." 

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor 
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt 
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: 

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" 
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!" 

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch 
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine 
Freundin in Ruhe" 

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor 
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und 
ging sofort auf ihn los! 

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, 
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein 
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! 

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen 
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! 

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?" 
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was? 
Ich: "Ne, Schurke" 
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier" 
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 
Gimps da?" 
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann 
unterwegs" 

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von 
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen 
Abend auszuloggen. 

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt 
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?" 
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!" 
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC" 

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne 
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go" 

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: 
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt. 

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis" 
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden" 
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?" 
Ich: "Ingenieur" 
Polizei: "Für was?" 
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?" 

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo, 
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken" 

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?" 
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich 
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann" 

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die 
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen" 

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie 
in die Zelle bringen?" 
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul" 
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?" 
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader" 
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?" 
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!" 
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!" 

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge 
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. 

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?" 
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen 
das Fell abzuziehen!" 
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?" 
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner" 
Ich: "Du bist doch Magier, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?" 
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?" 
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC" 

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige 
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Hâsha (20. September 2008)

geht n Gnom in ne Bar und setzt sich an den Thresen. Kommt der Wirt und sagt: "Du siehst du den Tauren da hinten ?"
Sagt der Gnom: "joa klar". Sagt der Wirt: "Wenn du den zum lachen bringst bekommst du 2 Meet von mir gratis." 
Sagt der Gnom: "alles klar kein problem warte kurz hier." 
er geht zu dem tauren redet kurz mit ihm und der Taure fängt plötzlich unfassbar laut an zu lachen. Daraufhin geht der Gnom zurück zum Thresen. Der Wirt gibt ihm 2 Met und fragt:" Wie hastn das gemacht?"
Gnom:" Ich hab ihm gesagt meiner is viel größer als seiner!"
der wirt grinst und antwortet: "Ok wenn du ihn zum weinen bringst bekommst du 10 Met von mir aufs Haus!"
Der Gnom lächelt, steht wieder auf geht zu dem Tauren und plötzlich fängt dieser an bitterlich zu weinen. Der Gnom geht mit einem Breiten Grinsen zurück zum Thresen und nimmt seine 10 Met in Empfang.
Fragt der Wirt: "Wie hastn das jetzt angestellt?"
Sagt der Gnom eiskalt: "Wir ham verglichen!"


is mitunter der Beste den ich je gehört hab ^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

den gabs jetzt ungefähr 50 mal schon


----------



## Scred (20. September 2008)

kommt eine menschen armee den weg entlang, auf einem hügel steht ein taure und winkt
der general schickt 5 soldaten hoch
kurz bevor sie ankommen verschwindet der taure heinter dem hügel und kommt kurze zeit später wieder
da schickt der general 10 soldaten los wieder das gleich
schickt der general 50 los wieder das gleiche jedoch kommt noch ein verwundeter den hinter dem hügel hervor und schreit: sie sind zu zweit

so ungefähr wars ka wies richtig is stand mal im buffed mag


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> den gabs jetzt ungefähr 50 mal schon


und selbst nachm 50 ma isses witziger als der von dir.


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

@mastrum

das teil steht glaub irgendwo auf Seite 92 oder so.....

pro Seite kommen irgendwie nur noch geschätzt 2 neue Witze...schade um den Thread

Edit: Scred.....geh eine oder zwei Seiten zurück, da steht er....müsst ihr net langsam ins Bett?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> @mastrum
> 
> das teil steht glaub irgendwo auf Seite 92 oder so.....
> 
> pro Seite kommen irgendwie nur noch geschätzt 2 neue Witze...schade um den Thread


94 seiten durchlesen, nur um zu gucke , ob VLL der witz schon dabei war ist aber auch nicht das wahre :\


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Hâsha schrieb:


> geht n Gnom in ne Bar und setzt sich an den Thresen. Kommt der Wirt und sagt: "Du siehst du den Tauren da hinten ?"
> Sagt der Gnom: "joa klar". Sagt der Wirt: "Wenn du den zum lachen bringst bekommst du 2 Meet von mir gratis."
> Sagt der Gnom: "alles klar kein problem warte kurz hier."
> er geht zu dem tauren redet kurz mit ihm und der Taure fängt plötzlich unfassbar laut an zu lachen. Daraufhin geht der Gnom zurück zum Thresen. Der Wirt gibt ihm 2 Met und fragt:" Wie hastn das gemacht?"
> ...


Ich fand meine Version 2 Seiten vorher besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taurus4 (20. September 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




der war ja geil


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 94 seiten durchlesen, nur um zu gucke , ob VLL der witz schon dabei war ist aber auch nicht das wahre :\



naja deine Kommentare zu jedem Witz, dass sie scheisse sind, fallen unter dieselbe Kategorie, deiner Logik nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> naja deine Kommentare zu jedem Witz, dass sie scheisse sind, fallen unter dieselbe Kategorie, deiner Logik nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zu jedem witz? bisher nur zu zwei,beim einen weil da weder eine pointe, noch sonstwas war.
und der andere, der aus einem kurzen satz bestand, welcher selbst nach der qualitativ hochwertigen antwort nicht sehr geistreich war.


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu jedem witz? bisher nur zu zwei,beim einen weil da weder eine pointe, noch sonstwas war.
> und der andere, der aus einem kurzen satz bestand, welcher selbst nach der qualitativ hochwertigen antwort nicht sehr geistreich war.


Da muss ich dir recht gegen, bei diesen beiden "Witzen" zappelten auch meine Finger.


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu jedem witz? bisher nur zu zwei,beim einen weil da weder eine pointe, noch sonstwas war.
> und der andere, der aus einem kurzen satz bestand, welcher selbst nach der qualitativ hochwertigen antwort nicht sehr geistreich war.



auf den letzten beiden Seiten seh ich dein Avatar 5x + eine Witzkritik =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> auf den letzten beiden Seiten seh ich dein Avatar 5x + eine Witzkritik =)


tja, ich sehe mich da auch 5 ma, jedoch sehe ich auch, dass die 5 texte jeweils auf die beiden witze bezogen sind...


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, ich sehe mich da auch 5 ma, jedoch sehe ich auch, dass die 5 texte jeweils auf die beiden witze bezogen sind...



Mit nem Blick auf mein Avatar, geb ich die Diskussion auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Mit nem Blick auf mein Avatar, geb ich die Diskussion auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenns wenigstens ne diskussion wäre. du behauptest etwas, aber ohne das gegenteil meiner aussage beweisen zu können brichst du es ab.
naja, egal.


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns wenigstens ne diskussion wäre. du behauptest etwas, aber ohne das gegenteil meiner aussage beweisen zu können brichst du es ab.
> naja, egal.



...alles fing an mit dem Satz:"naja deine Kommentare zu jedem Witz....", das "jedem" steht hier für eine Aufzählung, es können 1000 sein oder wie bei dir eben nur 5, worunter 4 zum selben Witz gehören. Hoffe das hab ich jetzt toll genug erklärt und mach mich jetzt ab mit nem Schlusswort-Witz (is ja schließlich noch irgendwo ein Witzethread)

Was ist das Lieblingslied von Viagra-Nutzern? Stand by me

schlechter Witz und schüss!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> ...alles fing an mit dem Satz:"naja deine Kommentare zu jedem Witz....", das "jedem" steht hier für eine Aufzählung, es können 1000 sein oder wie bei dir eben nur 5, worunter 4 zum selben Witz gehören. Hoffe das hab ich jetzt toll genug erklärt und mach mich jetzt ab mit nem Schlusswort-Witz (is ja schließlich noch irgendwo ein Witzethread)


o0 also wie jetzt. sind mit jedem die witze oder kommentare gemeint.
weil als aufzählung zu witzen wäre es, wie oft genug gesagt falsch, da ich nur zu 2 witzen geschrieben habe.
als aufzählung zu meinen kommentaren, wie dein satz "steht hier für eine Aufzählung, es können 1000 sein oder wie bei dir eben nur 5, worunter 4 zum selben Witz gehören" vermuten lässt wäre es auch falsch, dann wäre der satz "naja, alle deine kommentare zu den witzen" richtig.

naja, aber ich denke, dass das jetzt doch wie du meintest hier nen schluss findet.


----------



## Leveliciouz (20. September 2008)

lol der witz is geil xD


----------



## Oríthad (20. September 2008)

Ich hab hier noch einen palawitze


Was ist ein unglück??Wenn ein schiff mit paladinen untergeht. 
Was ist eine katastrophe? Wenn die Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können

(nix gegen euch palas)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oríthad (20. September 2008)

*pala witz


----------



## Rhaskhur (21. September 2008)

Oríthad schrieb:


> *pala witz


 Da macht man /edit!



achja und des isen witzeforum(auch wenns nicht witzig ist)und keine diskussions runde


/edit:manchmal glaube ich die leute schreiben hier nur rein um ihre Post-anzahl zu erhöhen!(guckt mal mein 34.post!)


----------



## Rhaskhur (21. September 2008)

Es Gibt nur zwei sachen die ich hasse:Leute die anderern leuten wegen ihrer Klasse oder Fraktion gegenüber Intolerant sind und Paladine!


----------



## Dexatron (21. September 2008)

------->nutzloser Spam<-----


Taurenwitz:

*hmpf* ist das genug?


Ich weiß der ist nicht lustig aber diese ironie ist lustig^^


----------



## Camô (21. September 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Da macht man /edit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Es Gibt nur zwei sachen die ich hasse:Leute die anderern leuten wegen ihrer Klasse oder Fraktion gegenüber Intolerant sind und Paladine!


Du beschwerst dich über nutzlose Kommentare, verweist auf das Thema, sagst rein gar nichts dazu, und unterstellst anderen Leuten ihren Postcounter erhöhen zu wollen?
Die Krönung ist ja, dass du einen Tag später den Thread wieder aufrollst um einen anderen Witz zu flamen, also wieder ein nutzloser Beitrag deinerseits.

P.S. Deine Toleranz würde ich gerne besitzen, wenn die einzigen beiden Sachen auf der Welt die du hasst, auf WoW bezogen sind.


----------



## dragon1 (22. September 2008)

kein witz,nur n barlow art screen
http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l...oltaktiksv6.jpg


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> 
> 
> ...


LOL der dritte WITZ geht ja mal voll ab ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uglukdermage (28. September 2008)

shamis können über wasser laufen. Wls können über shamis laufen


----------



## Cooko (28. September 2008)

uglukdermage schrieb:


> shamis können über wasser laufen. Wls können über shamis laufen



was sind wls ?


----------



## Suyou (28. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> was sind wls ?




Warlocks denke ich mal


----------



## Omas Zwerg (28. September 2008)

Wie merkst du dir die 11880?

11 Mobs
88 Palas
0 Kills


----------



## villain (30. September 2008)

ich habe in den tiefen meines computers folgendes gefunden.
 ja, ich weiß, dass die story alt ist, aber 1. finde ich sie immer noch witzig und 2. sind eventuell einige hier noch nicht so lange dabei und kennen die story noch nicht...



In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meineFreundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"
Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Overbreaker (30. September 2008)

Magier sind wie Teppiche. Sie sind meist aus Stoff und liegen nur am Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (30. September 2008)

Was ändert sich für den Paladin auf Level 80? Er kann Eichhörnchen endlich onehitten.


----------



## Der_Shade (30. September 2008)

> Magier sind wie Teppiche. Sie sind meist aus Stoff und liegen nur am Boden



loooooooooooooooooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    den kannt ich noch nicht ! schick ...


----------



## Shune (30. September 2008)

@villain OMG selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    xD


----------



## jolk (30. September 2008)

Shune schrieb:


> @villain OMG selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann haste wohl net die seite davor durchgelesen


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. September 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol xD


----------



## Seko! (1. Oktober 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Ihr versteht den nicht,weil taure ist ja horde und ein zwerg allianz und dann hauen die sich ja sofort wenn die sich sehen weil die sind ja rot




Um ehrlich zu sein ich musste wirklich Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anti Witze sind herrlich xDDDD Und diese Erklärung xDD

Ob das Absicht war?


----------



## JTR (1. Oktober 2008)

Thunderdom schrieb:


> Hab da auch ma was is zwarn text aba ich finds recht witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





http://www.soeldnerdesschattens.de/archive...olten-Core.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (1. Oktober 2008)

sticky!


----------



## nkL (1. Oktober 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




ich find das is mit abstand der geilste^^ die anderen kannste ich aber auch alle <.<


----------



## villain (1. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> dann haste wohl net die seite davor durchgelesen




autsch.... da hätte ich ja eventuell mal hinschauen können.....


----------



## Rhaskhur (5. Oktober 2008)

JTR schrieb:


> http://www.soeldnerdesschattens.de/archive...olten-Core.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





vollquote ftw!


----------



## Blumentau (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum läuft ein Gnom lachend über die Wiese?
Weil das Gras an den eiern kitzelt.

Echt sehr gute Witze hier, ich lach mich immer noch schlapp


----------



## Disasterio (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum nimmt ein Paladin Ketchup mit auf Klo? 

Antwort: Damit die Wurst besser schmeckt.

Der ist doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Warum nimmt ein Paladin Ketchup mit auf Klo?
> 
> Antwort: Damit die Wurst besser schmeckt.
> 
> ...



Nein, weil das ein Blondinen Witz ist und nur mit Paladin vertauscht ist...


----------



## Disasterio (5. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Nein, weil das ein Blondinen Witz ist und nur mit Paladin vertauscht ist...



Ne ist er nicht den hat mir ******** mal erzählt und das war in WoW mit nem pala


----------



## Disasterio (5. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal woher habt ihr eure witze ?


----------



## matth3s (5. Oktober 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Ne ist er nicht den hat mir ******** mal erzählt und das war in WoW mit nem pala




Nur weil ihn dir jemand ingame erzählt hat, heißt das nit dass es nen wow witz ist.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> Nur weil ihn dir jemand ingame erzählt hat, heißt das nit dass es nen wow witz ist.


Dann braucht ihr ihn aber auch nich anstenkern woher soll er des den dann wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (5. Oktober 2008)

Finde diesen tread leidwer schlecht, sry.
es gibt sehr gute witze, aber wer bitte liest sich 100 seiten durch???
wenn man die (guten)witze sammeln könnte, würde das locker auf 2 seiten passen.
alle "Geil" beiträge, zitate etc und wiederholungen raus!!!!!
wär nett wenn sich einer die mühe machen könnte, hab aber selber
keine zeit dafür!


----------



## Arithos (5. Oktober 2008)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


haste das von nem ausländerfeindlichen witz abgewandelt? ^^ (ich nenn mal absichtlich keine nationalitäten ^^)


----------



## Raminator (5. Oktober 2008)

wie wärs wenn jemand mal die witze als machinima amchen würde oder als wow movie oder so wie bei switch xD
das wär geil.ich würds gern machen kann das aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum sind Magier und hexer terroristen?
----->Sie Bomben alles Weg

warum werden adds auf aller welt verspottet?
----->damit sie den Stoffies fern bleiben

Was Macht ein Afghaner in WoW während des Braufestes?
----->Sich Betrinken, auf den Tisch stellen seinen rucksack in die menge werfen und schreien."für Alla!"


----------



## pixler (5. Oktober 2008)

Treffen sich ein N811 und ein Zwerg irgendwo am rande Azeroth. Beide mussten ihr Volk verlassen
der Zwerg: Warum hat dein volk dich verbannt?
N811: Ich tötete die tiere des waldes grundlos und schändete die natur. Ich verachtete die lehren der Natur, so fiel ich in ungnade Und warum hat man dich   verbannt?
Zwerg: anti-alkoholiker


----------



## BleaKill (6. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Finde diesen tread leidwer schlecht, sry.
> es gibt sehr gute witze, aber wer bitte liest sich 100 seiten durch???
> wenn man die (guten)witze sammeln könnte, würde das locker auf 2 seiten passen.
> alle "Geil" beiträge, zitate etc und wiederholungen raus!!!!!
> ...



Dein post ist genauso sinnlos wieder jeder "Geil!"-Post usw...

Bevor ein Oberschlaumeier auf die Idee kommt -> "Ey BleaKill, dein Post ist auch sinnlos!" = *Kannste stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## LeetQotsa (6. Oktober 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Was Macht ein Afghaner in WoW während des Braufestes?
> ----->Sich Betrinken, auf den Tisch stellen seinen rucksack in die menge werfen und schreien."für Alla!"




1. Es heißt Afghane.

2. German-Bash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (6. Oktober 2008)

@Rhaskhur , deine Witze sind ja mal sowas von schlecht oO


----------



## JTR (6. Oktober 2008)

Ein Gnom läuft durch den Wald...sieht nen Tauren der sich grad ne Tüte dreht...nimmt den Joint und zertritt ihn auf dem Boden
Taure: Was solln das werden?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn....
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen einen Orc, der sich grade seine Crackpfeife anzünden will...der Gnom nimmt die Pfeife und wirft sie in den Fluss
Orc: Ey Alter hackts oder was?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn...
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen auf einen Trollberserker, der dich gerade fein säuberlich seine Line zusammenschneidet...der Gnom kommt, pustet das Koks weg.
Der Troll guggt ihn schief an...holt aus und haut ihm dermasen eine runter das der Gnom den ganzen weg zurück durch den wald kullert..daraufhin der taure und der orc: was sollte das denn jetzt? der kann doch nix dafür der sorgt sich nur um uns.
und der Troll: na weils mir auf den sack geht...jedesmal müssen wir joggen wenn der dämliche gnom auf LSD is...


----------



## Komakomi (6. Oktober 2008)

JTR schrieb:


> Ein Gnom läuft durch den Wald...sieht nen Tauren der sich grad ne Tüte dreht...nimmt den Joint und zertritt ihn auf dem Boden
> Taure: Was solln das werden?
> Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn....
> und so joggen sie weiter
> ...


HAHAHAH wie geil xD


----------



## Gêrônîmô (6. Oktober 2008)

treffen sich zwei jäger sagt der eine "!!!!WOW!!!! Wo hast du den dein 2. pet her?", sagt der Dudu, "Halt die Fresse!"


----------



## Hinack (6. Oktober 2008)

JTR schrieb:


> Ein Gnom läuft durch den Wald...sieht nen Tauren der sich grad ne Tüte dreht...nimmt den Joint und zertritt ihn auf dem Boden
> Taure: Was solln das werden?
> Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn....
> und so joggen sie weiter
> ...


DER ist mal richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

der mit dem druiden is so dermasen alt wie wow selbe rund ist so um die 3 bilionen mal schon aufgetaucht


----------



## Gêrônîmô (6. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> der mit dem druiden is so dermasen alt wie wow selbe rund ist so um die 3 bilionen mal schon aufgetaucht


 ja stimmt schon aber hier mal en paar frische

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her. 
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? " 
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !" 


Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben??? 
100!!! 
Einer hebt die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreht 


Ein lvl 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!" 


Zwerg zum Elf: Wie ist die Luft dort oben? 
Elf zum Zwerg: Es stinkt nach Zwergen!


----------



## Gêrônîmô (6. Oktober 2008)

"Tut mir leid", sagt Petrus zum Krieger, "aber du mußt schon eine gute Tat vorweisen, sonst kann ich dich hier leider nicht reinlassen ."'
Nach kurzem Überlegen sagt der Krieger, ein Mensch: ,,Ich hab beobachtet, wie eine Gruppe Schurken einer alten Gnomin den Rucksack wegnehmen wollte. Da bin ich hingegangen, hab dem Anführer ins Gesicht gespuckt und seine Braut beleidigt . . ." , "Und wann war das?"
"Vor etwa drei Minuten."


----------



## Ollimua (6. Oktober 2008)

pixler schrieb:


> Treffen sich ein N811 und ein Zwerg irgendwo am rande Azeroth. Beide mussten ihr Volk verlassen
> der Zwerg: Warum hat dein volk dich verbannt?
> N811: Ich tötete die tiere des waldes grundlos und schändete die natur. Ich verachtete die lehren der Natur, so fiel ich in ungnade Und warum hat man dich   verbannt?
> Zwerg: anti-alkoholiker


Den find ich sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (6. Oktober 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Dudu, ein Shami
> und ein Pala,
> schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von
> Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser
> ...




Der ist echt witzig mit dem pala^^


----------



## Desperadotroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Kommt ein Mensch durch ein von Zwergen besiedeltes Gebiet.
Langsam beginnt es dunkel zu werden, aber es ist kein Gasthaus zu sehen.
(seltsam genug in einem Gebiet voller Zwerge)

Der Mensch klopft also an die nächstmögliche Tür  und ein aaaaaaaaalter,
glatzköpfiger runzeliger Zwerg mit Haarausfall am Bart öffnet die Tür.

Mensch: Werter Freund und Herr der Mienen und des Erzes,
würdet ihr einem Reisenden ein Lager für die Nacht gewähren?

Der Zwerg mustert den Mensch eindringlich...

Zwerg: Na gut, aber ich habe eine Stieftochter wenn du die anrührst,
dann sollen dich die 3 Angramschen Flüche treffen.

Da der Mensch denkt, dass die Zwergin noch so hübsch sein könne 
und trotzdem nicht in sein Beuteschema fällt, stimmt er zu.

Er bekommt zu essen, eine Dachkammer und wird nochmals 
auf die 3 Angramschen Flüche hingewiesen.
wieder stimmt er zu.

Der Mensch geht in die Dachkammer und will sich grade hinlegen, 
als es an der Türe klopft.
Er öffnet und davor steht eine Nachtelfe, so schön wie er selten eine sah.

Nachtelfe: Ich bin die STIEFtochter des Zwergen und bringe euch noch 
eine Schüssel Wasser, dass ihr euch morgen waschen könnt.

Es entspinnt sich ein Gespräch zwischen den Beiden, das schon nach kurzem,
und in gegenseitigem Einverständnis, im Bett endet.

NÄCHSTER MORGEN:

Der Mann erwacht, weil er einen unglaublichen Druck auf der Brust spürt.
Als er die Augen öffnet, liegt ein gut 40kg schwerer Stein auf seiner Brust.
Daran hängt ein Zettel

"1. Angramscher Fluch : 
           -STEIN AUF DER BRUST"

der Mann nimmt den Stein und wirft ihn zum Fenster raus,
dabei sieht er einen Zettel am Fensterbrett


"2. Angramscher Fluch : 
           -Stein mit Faden an Hoden festgebunden"

ohne zu überlegen springt der Mann dem Stein hinterher, da er ja nicht 
seine Männlichkeit verlieren will.
Im vorbeifliegen sieht er einen Zettel an der Hauswand


"3. Angramscher Fluch : 
         -Anderer Hoden mit Faden am Bettpfosten festgebunden"


----------



## Blecz (6. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaah mmmhm sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur bis zur 17en Seite lesen können, der Lachkrampf wurd zu stark.
Deswegen weiß ich net ob der Witz vllt noch kam.
Ich poste ihn dennoch:

Ein Zwerg und ein Nachtelf in einer Bar.
Nach einiger Zeit beginnt der Nachtelf zu reden,"Hey du, hör mal, ich war gestern schon hier und habe mich mit dem Barceeper unterhalten, und habe erfahren das er noch 8 Fässer des besten Braufestbieres im Keller eingelagert hat. Ich wette mit dir das du es nicht schaffst sie alle zu kippen! Solltest du es doch schaffen übernehme ich die Rechnung und gebe dir 200g. Schaffst du es nicht zahlst du und rennst mit ohne Hosen durch IF."
Der Zwerg dachte darüber nach und meinte:" gib mir 15 Minuten Bedenkzeit"
Da der Elf nichts dagegen hatte ging der Zwerg aus der Bar und kam nach 15 Minuten wieder, sagte zu und kippte alle 8 Fässer hintereinander.
Der Efl fragte erstaunt."Wo warst du denn eben die 15 Minuten lang?"
"Ich war eben gegenüber und hab getestet ob ich die 8 Fässer schaffe"


hoffe er gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legilas (6. Oktober 2008)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat jemand witze gegen Horde?Finde eure witze echt genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liegt ein Hordler tot im Keller war der Alli wieder schneller, Liegt der Alli tot daneben hatte der Hordler 10 kollegen. Hatte der Hordler danach Stress war die Alli im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

legilas schrieb:


> Liegt ein Hordler tot im Keller war der Alli wieder schneller, Liegt der Alli tot daneben hatte der Hordler 10 kollegen. Hatte der Hordler danach Stress war die Alli im TS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der war schlecht und steinalt

MfG


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

Von Seite 11, ich hab fast geheult vor lachen:



Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:






"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?" 



Ich kann echt nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrosphere (6. Oktober 2008)

Kaidoz schrieb:


> Ein Zwerg geht ins Gasthaus und bestellt ein Wasser


Allgemeiner Fantasy-Witz; gibts ach in der Variante:
"Geht ein Zwerg an einer Taverne vorbei..."


----------



## Barbossa94 (6. Oktober 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------

Wofür sind Gnome gut?, Gruul braucht auch ne Nagelpfeile

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Woran erkennt man das die Horde eine Alli Stadt geraided hat?

Die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger! 

xDD
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moment mal, hier war doch irgendwo ein schurkwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sitzen 3 Leute am Lagerfeuer, sagt der eine: "Ich mach keinen dmg..."
Sagt der 2. : "Ich kann nicht heilen..."
Sagt der 3. : "Ich bin auch Paladin..."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spielen ein Pala,Priester,Schurke und Hexer "Schere,Stein,Papier":

Pala = Stein
Priester = Papier
Schurke = Schere
Hexer = Atombombe

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Paladin (Mensch) und drei Zwerge gehen mutig in einen Dungeon und kämpfen sich durch wie kein zweiter.
Danach kommen sie zu einem Abschnitt wo sogar die Zwerge denn Mut verlieren, keiner traut sich weiter zu gehen und nach einem Ruhigen Moment sagt der Paladin:
Der kleinste vor…..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ein gnom ein zwerg und ein taure sitzen in einer bar
sagt der zwerg zum gnom:wenn du den tauren zum lachen bringst gebe ich dir 100g.
sagt der gnom ok,geht hinüber zum tauren und flüstert ihm etwas ins ohr.
plötzlich fängt der taure lauthals zu lachen an.
der gnom geht zurück und nimmt sich die 100g.
sagt der zwerg:und wenn du ihn jetzt zum heulen bringst geb ich dir 400g.
der gnom geht wieder zum tauren und beide gehen zusammen vor die bar.
auf einmal stürmt der taure heulend in die bar.
der gnom geht zum zwerg und holt sich die 400g.
der zwerg fragt verwundert:wie hast du das gemacht?
darauf der gnom:also zuerst hab ich ihm gesagt das meiner (wir wissen alle was gemeint ist) größer ist....und dann hab ichs ihm bewiesen....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Gnom läuft durch den Wald...sieht nen Tauren der sich grad ne Tüte dreht...nimmt den Joint und zertritt ihn auf dem Boden
Taure: Was solln das werden?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn....
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen einen Orc, der sich grade seine Crackpfeife anzünden will...der Gnom nimmt die Pfeife und wirft sie in den Fluss
Orc: Ey Alter hackts oder was?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn...
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen auf einen Trollberserker, der dich gerade fein säuberlich seine Line zusammenschneidet...der Gnom kommt, pustet das Koks weg.
Der Troll guggt ihn schief an...holt aus und haut ihm dermasen eine runter das der Gnom den ganzen weg zurück durch den wald kullert..daraufhin der taure und der orc: was sollte das denn jetzt? der kann doch nix dafür der sorgt sich nur um uns.
und der Troll: na weils mir auf den sack geht...jedesmal müssen wir joggen wenn der dämliche gnom auf LSD is...
xDDD

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach Beendigung der Jagdsaison erscheint ein kleiner Hase im Khorinis
Mit hämischem Grinsen geht er zum Gastwirt und sagt: “Ein Jägerschnitzel bitte! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stehen zwei Nachtelfen auf einen Berg.
Da sehen sie plötzlich 10 Hordler auf sie
zukommen,da sagt der einen Nachtelf zum
anderen:Komm lass uns hier verschwinden,
sonst erledigen die uns.Darauf sagt der
andere: Nein du bist Elf und ich bin Elf
und zusammen sind wir 22.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Letztens im chat:

Kennt wer WoW ?
Jaaaaaa
Spielst du ?
kann man das auch spielen ?
Was meinst du eig mit WoW ?
Na WoW-Die Entdecker zone 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Schwarzen Tempel hauen ne Raid Gruppe Illidan während ein Dudu mit Hypercam alles filmt. Nach 44 Sek. rennt Illidan weg und sagt "Der Schurke bekommt nicht meine Kriegsgleven!",drauf der Schurke:"KAMERAMANN! STELL IHN DAS BEIN!!"  xDD

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Fragt der Raidleiter den Krieger:"Wie ist ein Equip?",darauf der Krieger:"Hab Full-Equip für "Knappenhemd" behalt ich,der ist Imba^^" 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommt ein Pala und sagt zum Jäger:"Woher hast du 2 Pets???"
Darauf der Dudu:"Halts maul!"

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Masradolion (6. Oktober 2008)

Der "S1-Tank" rennt in Hero Instanzen, die er vor 2.3 nichtmal betreten konnte:
"Respektvoll? Häh? Ist das nen Arena Titel? Schlüssel? Alter ich hab mehr Abhärtung als die Tür vor der Instanz!"


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. Oktober 2008)

LeetQotsa schrieb:


> 1. Es heißt Afghane.
> 
> 2. German-Bash
> 
> ...



1. Afghane dann halt

2. was ist ein German-Bash???




@Hinack wenigstens denk ich mir die meisten selber aus und nimm nicht die von der vorseite


----------



## Xelyna (6. Oktober 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> 2. was ist ein German-Bash???


Wuuuusa - http://www.german-bash.org/

btw fand ich den mit dem schüchternen Pala toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Nach Beendigung der Jagdsaison erscheint ein kleiner Hase im Khorinis
> Mit hämischem Grinsen geht er zum Gastwirt und sagt: “Ein Jägerschnitzel bitte!


Khorinis is die insel in Gothic auf der du in 1 indirekt und 2 direkt festsitzt^^


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. Oktober 2008)

Desperadotroll schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mensch durch ein von Zwergen besiedeltes Gebiet.
> Langsam beginnt es dunkel zu werden, aber es ist kein Gasthaus zu sehen.
> (seltsam genug in einem Gebiet voller Zwerge)
> 
> ...






Der is ja mal geil!der beste WoW witz!


----------



## Askurt (6. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir auch noch einer ein:

Ein Schlachtzug der Allianz ist auf dem Weg nach Orgrimmar. Unterwegs treffen sie auf eine große Anzahl Oger... der Schlachtzugführer befiehlt seinem Adjudanten sein rotes Hemd zu holen. 
Der Adjudant fragt: "Herr, warum ein rotes Hemd?" 
Darauf der Anführer: "Sollte ich im Kampf verwundet werden, so sehen meine Männer mein Blut nicht und verlieren nicht ihren Kampfgeist!". 
Das leuchtet dem Adjudanten ein.
Während des beschwerlichen Weges nach OG treffen sie immer wieder auf mächtige Gegner und jedes Mal wird das Hemd gewechselt und jedes Mal ist die Allianz siegreich.

Kurz vor Orgrimmar treffen die wackeren Recken auf einen Trupp Hordler, welcher zahlenmässig weit unterlegen ist.
Wieder ruft der Anführer seinen Adjudanten zu sich, doch bevor er was sagen kann spricht der Adjudant:"Sir, wie immer das rote Hemd?"
"Nein," sagt der Anführer "bring mir meine braune Hose."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuuuusa - http://www.german-bash.org/
> 
> btw fand ich den mit dem schüchternen Pala toll
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich der steht da

wusste ich aber nicht hab dem vonem Freund gekriegt


----------



## Pcasso (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe wirklich es gab den noch nicht, aber nach 21 seiten lesen hatte ich keine lust / zeit mehr weiterzuklicken (eher zeit da gleich feierabend ist ^^)

Also:

Ein Mensch wacht Morgens in Goldhain durch das Krähen eines Hahnes auf.
er gibt seiner Frau einen Kuss, geht raus, schnappt sich sein edles ross und reitet im Wald herum.

Nach kurzer Zeit springt ein Hase aus dem Gebüsch woraufhin sich das Pferd erschreckt und den Mann abwirft.
Dieser steht auf, klopft sich ab, schaut das Pferd ganz entspannt an und sagt :" Eins"
Der Mann setzt sich auf sein Pferd und reitet weiter.

Etwas später kommt er an einem Fluss vorbei wo da Pferd drüber springen will jedoch stolpert und samt reiter mitten im Wasser landet.
Der Mann geht an Land, wischt sich das Wasser aus dem Gesicht, guckt das Pferd ganz entspannt an und sagt: "Zwei"

Er setzt sich auf sein Pferd und reitet weiter.

Auf dem Rückweg, kurz bevor er Zuhause ankommt reitet das Pferd zwischen 2 Eng aneinanderstehenden Bäumen hindurch wodurch der Mann mit seinen Knien hängen bleibt und von Pferd geworden wird.
Er steht auf mit schmerzen in den knien, klopft sich ab, schaut das pferd an und sagt: "Drei!"

Der Mann zieht sein schwert und erschlägt sein Pferd.

Nach einem 1 stündigen Fussmarsch mit knieschmerzen kommt der Reiter nach Hause wo seine Frau ihn schon mit Essen erwartet.
Bei'm essen fragt ihn seine Frau wieso er dreckig , nass und an den knien aufgeschürft sei, woraufhin der mann ihr alles erzählt.

Diese wird wild wie eine furie warum er denn das pferd, ihr einziges transport mittel hingerichtet hätte und schreit herum wie eine verrückte, woraufhin der mann aufsteht, die frau ganz gelassen anschaut und mit seelenruhiger stimme sagt...... : " Eins"



So ich hoffe dieser witz (sofern es ihn noch nicht gegeben hat) hat euch gefallen und ein wenig euren tag verschönert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG.

Pcasso - Nera'Thor


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Wofür sind Gnome gut?, Gruul braucht auch ne Nagelpfeile
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Im Schwarzen Tempel hauen ne Raid Gruppe Illidan während ein Dudu mit Hypercam alles filmt. Nach 44 Sek. rennt Illidan weg und sagt "Der Schurke bekommt nicht meine Kriegsgleven!",drauf der Schurke:"KAMERAMANN! STELL IHN DAS BEIN!!"  xDD


genial


----------



## Shataar (6. Oktober 2008)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...



5* very nice^^


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Oktober 2008)

/push 
gogo 100. seite


----------



## Flipp91 (6. Oktober 2008)

echt sauwitzig alles hier^^

hab auch letztens einen gelesen der war geil:

treffen sich ein nazi und ein priester, sagt der nazi "heil!" sagt der 
priester " sry bin shadow"   xD


---  dieser witz soll niemanden diskriminieren und beruht auf keinerlei 
rassistischem hintergrund meinerseits---


----------



## FakeEpix (6. Oktober 2008)

lol alles so geil


----------



## oliilo (6. Oktober 2008)

Askurt schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auch noch einer ein:
> 
> Ein Schlachtzug der Allianz ist auf dem Weg nach Orgrimmar. Unterwegs treffen sie auf eine große Anzahl Oger... der Schlachtzugführer befiehlt seinem Adjudanten sein rotes Hemd zu holen.
> Der Adjudant fragt: "Herr, warum ein rotes Hemd?"
> ...



kapier ich nicht


----------



## FonKeY (6. Oktober 2008)

katze1 schrieb:


> also ich hab neuliggs was lustiges erlebt. Einer meinte im lfg-chat:
> Treffen sich zwei zwerge, der eine war pala und der andere macht auch ken schaden.
> (Den witz hatte ich schon 20 ma gehört)
> Antwortet einer im chat:
> schreiben zwei leute in chat, der eine bist du und der andere istauch nicht witzig




lol wie geil ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakratash (6. Oktober 2008)

So ich gebe auch mal einen zum besten



Was ist ein toter Restodruide im Wasser?







Na ist do klar.... Treibholz


----------



## Anduris (6. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ein Mensch beim Spaziergang durch Sturmwind nen besoffenen Zwerg aufm Boden sitzen. Da sagt der Mensch: ,, Komisch, die Kinder heut zutage werden auch immer fetter und beginnen immer früher sich voll zu saufen. 
=D


----------



## jolk (6. Oktober 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht



Normalerweise ist der Kapitän mutig, aber in dem letzten Fall sieht er ein dass er keine Chance haben wird und scheißt (entschuldigt meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise) sich in die Hose, aber da der Kapitän seiner Manschaft dennoch Mut machen will, will er eine braune Hose um die Scheiße zu verdecken( ansonsten benutzt er ja immer ein rotes Hemd um das Blut zu verdecken). So ich hoffe du hast diesen Witz kapiert.

Und bitte hört auf Rl-Witze in WoW witze umzuformen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Oktober 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht






jolk schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist der Kapitän mutig, aber in dem letzten Fall sieht er ein dass er keine Chance haben wird und scheißt (entschuldigt meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise) sich in die Hose, aber da der Kapitän seiner Manschaft dennoch Mut machen will, will er eine braune Hose um die Scheiße zu verdecken( ansonsten benutzt er ja immer ein rotes Hemd um das Blut zu verdecken). So ich hoffe du hast diesen Witz kapiert.
> 
> Und bitte hört auf Rl-Witze in WoW witze umzuformen.
> 
> ...




genau das wollte ich auch sagen ^^ 



naja aber wirklich alles sehr NICE ^^ 


naja Mfg 



Raheema


----------



## oliilo (6. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist der Kapitän mutig, aber in dem letzten Fall sieht er ein dass er keine Chance haben wird und scheißt (entschuldigt meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise) sich in die Hose, aber da der Kapitän seiner Manschaft dennoch Mut machen will, will er eine braune Hose um die Scheiße zu verdecken( ansonsten benutzt er ja immer ein rotes Hemd um das Blut zu verdecken). So ich hoffe du hast diesen Witz kapiert.
> 
> Und bitte hört auf Rl-Witze in WoW witze umzuformen.
> 
> ...


asooo Lol


----------



## FonKeY (6. Oktober 2008)

FiV3 schrieb:


> auf jeden der war ja mal richtig geil!!!!


 

jop


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. Oktober 2008)

wie tötet man illidan als hordler?

ganz einfach

man opfert alle orcs wegen dem gestank muss illidan kotzen stibt danach aber sein loot ist dann nurnoch grün


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (6. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wie tötet man illidan als hordler?
> 
> ganz einfach
> 
> man opfert alle orcs wegen dem gestank muss illidan kotzen stibt danach aber sein loot ist dann nurnoch grün


NICHT lustig


----------



## Kroshi (6. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wie tötet man illidan als hordler?
> 
> ganz einfach
> 
> man opfert alle orcs wegen dem gestank muss illidan kotzen stibt danach aber sein loot ist dann nurnoch grün


*Hust*


----------



## Vetaro (6. Oktober 2008)

Das wollt ich auch alles grad schreiben.


Btw, damit haben wir Seite 100 erreicht. Party Time.


----------



## Artenus (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (6. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wie tötet man illidan als hordler?
> 
> ganz einfach
> 
> man opfert alle orcs wegen dem gestank muss illidan kotzen stibt danach aber sein loot ist dann nurnoch grün


sehr,sehr unlustig...


----------



## Rhaskhur (9. Oktober 2008)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> NICHT lustig



tja leider reallität

PS:100 seiten ftw!


----------



## neo1986 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds Witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kristallon (9. Oktober 2008)

jawoll 100 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will mal jemand die witze rausschreiben?


----------



## Gilindriana (9. Oktober 2008)

Keine Lust 100 seiten zu lesen.. aber mir ist jetzt auch egal ob der schonmal da war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Warum kann ein Raid aus 40Palas NIEMALS Onyxia legen?... Weil die Ini nach 3 Tagen resettet "


----------



## Rhaskhur (10. Oktober 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Keine Lust 100 seiten zu lesen.. aber mir ist jetzt auch egal ob der schonmal da war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja der kam schonaber des is sehr  lange her...


----------



## Johnnsen (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie bringt man die gesamte Community zum weinen?


Man führt ein neues Feature ein.


----------



## Rhaskhur (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie heisst ein 5gnom-Zelt?
Taurenunterhose


----------



## Atrocis (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie bringt man nen Paladin zum weinen?
Man erzählt ihm dass morgen Patch 3.0.3 aufgespielt wird. 8)


----------



## Boomslang (20. Oktober 2008)

Helterskelte schrieb:


> Weil die es sind. Furchtbar animiert....T-Sets optisch wie die Villagepeople!
> 
> Noch einer: Steht ein Pala in Undercity;-)
> 
> Tut mir leid , denke das aus der Zeitschrift hat einen bezeichnenden Wahrheitsgrad!



Ich weiß der Beitrag ist aus 2006 ! Aber der ist so WICHTIG den muss man pushen !!!! LOOL !!!
Pala Villagepeople Set ! ICH HAU MICH WEG !!! LOOOOL !! und er hat dennoch soo recht !


----------



## Phash (20. Oktober 2008)

Liegt der Pala tot im Keller, war der Schammie wieder schneller

liegen noch 5 Palas daneben... muss es keinen 2. Schammie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Oktober 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






o2Li schrieb:


> als der papst paul damals verstarb, schrie einer im allgemeinen if channel: 'DER PAPST IST TOT!!!!'
> 
> kurz nichts...dann: 'was hat er gedroppt?'
> 
> ...






Bloby schrieb:


> Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?
> 
> Faulen!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  GEIL! GEIL! GEIL!


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

kennt ihr den schon?

Ein mensch kommt zum ersten mal in seinem leben nach loch modan und will an einem brunnen seinen durst stillen.er sieht kein wasser und überlegt,wie tief der brunnen ist.Also nimmt er einen kleinen und wirft ihn rein.er lauscht und lauscht hört aber kein geräusch.Er denkt sich wieder: ich brauche wohl einen größeren stein!

Gesagt-getan. Er findet einen großen stein und wirft ihn in den brunnen.während er wieder lauscht sieht er einen  Reit-widder näherkommen.er kann gerade noch ausweichen da sieht er auch schon den widder in den brunnen fallen.er denkt sich seltsame gegend hier.Da sieht er einen szwerg der ihn fragt; hallo.hast du meinen reit-widder gesehen? darauf antwortete der mensch: ich weiß nicht, ob es deiner war aber geraden kam einer auf mich zugerannt und ist in den brunnen gesprungen.Darauf antwortete der zwerg; das kann eigentlich nicht sein,ich hatte meinen extra an einen großen stein festgebunden.

Das muss wohl ein paladin gewesen sein da er ja extra 3mal nachgedacht hatte und es dann immer noch nicht wusste


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

Oder den hier: Vater troll verlässt die heimische höhle, um futter für die familie zu besorgen.Nach einer woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen paladin hinter sich her.Mutter troll fragt ihn stinksauer: was?Du warst eine woche weg und bringst nur einen menschen mit? und dann noch dosenfutter?was hast du denn die ganze zeit gemscht?Vater troll erwiedert keuchend:du wirst es nicht glauben ... Oh,nein!... jetzt heilt er sich schon wieder!


----------



## Sparki (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, weiß nicht ob es wirklich paßt, aber es gibt eine nette Übersetzung von Darnassus:

Darn, to darn - stopfen
ass - Hintern
us - uns

nunja, mag sich ja jeder selber zusammenreiben was rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (20. Oktober 2008)

Pff da ihr alle Pala und und irgendwelche Gnomen und Taurenfeindliche witze machn müsst, sind mal die anderen dran!

Also: Welche Klasse in WoW ist denn schwul?, genau die Schurken, sie tragen Leder und kommen von hinten!!:-O


----------



## Camô (20. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Wie bringt man die gesamte Community zum weinen?
> 
> 
> Man führt ein neues Feature ein.


xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## In Extremo (21. Oktober 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Paladine. Kein Schaden!


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2008)

In schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Paladine. Kein Schaden!


uiii der ist... alt


----------



## Plaigor (21. Oktober 2008)

Der is mir eben selbst eingafallen ich find ihn ganz gut

Kommt der eine Troll zum anderen sagt der erste:,, Ich hab den guten Stoff mann'' 
sagt der zweite:,, Was haste denn ''
sagt der erste :,,Naja leinen,woll, runen,magie und netherstoff


(Ich hab den guten Stoff mann is der spruch wenn man einen troll npc anvisiert)


----------



## Blutdürster (21. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr alle was gegen palas? wenn ihr das ernst meint kommt mal bei mit vorbei dann seht ihr die wahrheit!


----------



## Nightwalker77 (22. Oktober 2008)

gehen ein Pala und ein Schammi durch den Dunklen Wald sagt der Pala "Du ich hab total Angst" sagt der Schammi "Du hast gut reden ich muss hier wieder alleine zurück"


Das mit den 3 Palas suchen noch 2 leute die auch keinen Schaden machen hab ich  mal auf Forscherliga im lfg channel geschrieben, hat sich aber niemand gemeldet leider, glaubten wohl sie machen alle schaden*gg*

War für die Todesminen.

Gruss

Night


----------



## Alterac (22. Oktober 2008)

ein jäger und ein priester wandern durch den wald.... plötzlich sieht der jäger einen bären! er legt an und schießt....plötlich zuckt der prieser zusammen weil der jäger laut brüllt : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht den jäger mit den worten : beruhige dich bruder gott wird dir dein fluchen nicht verzeihen!...... später wieder... jäger sieht bären und legt erneut an...ziehlt....feuert.....und flucht erneut laut : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht erneut den jäger zu beruhigen...bruder du darfst nicht fluchen sonst wird gott dich bestrafen und.... in diesem moment sieht der jäger den gleichen bären wie ebend... er legt an und schießt............plötzlich öffnet sich der himmel und ein riesen blitz zuckt durch die wolken und....bÄm.... trifft volle kanne den priester! lauthals hört man auf der erde gott im himmel schreien........scheiße daneben^^


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie Tötet man einen Paladin?

Der eine greift ihn an der andere Wartet am Gasthaus =)


----------



## BrdDaSram (22. Oktober 2008)

Mit Palawitzen wär ich jetzt vorsichtig ^.^
In jedem Arena Team is immo ein Pala^^

Der mitn Jäger und dem Priester is genial xD


----------



## Rhaskhur (22. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> habt ihr alle was gegen palas? wenn ihr das ernst meint kommt mal bei mit vorbei dann seht ihr die wahrheit!



ich find schon erbärmlich wenn ein totenkopf-Pala einen 31er erst nach fast 2min. killt-.-

/edit: palas machen schaden...nur leider nicht genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> habt ihr alle was gegen palas? wenn ihr das ernst meint kommt mal bei mit vorbei dann seht ihr die wahrheit!


Was ein >>>WITZ<<< ist weißt du aber schon, oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ReWahn (22. Oktober 2008)

Palawitze 4 Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit dem patch sind mir palas _noch_ unsympathischer als jemals zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sparki schrieb:


> Naja, weiß nicht ob es wirklich paßt, aber es gibt eine nette Übersetzung von Darnassus:
> 
> Darn, to darn - stopfen
> ass - Hintern
> ...


zuuu geil


----------



## Flutura (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie schnell koennen Untote rennen?
-Bis die Fetzen fliegen!

Sagt der Untote zur Prostituierten "Lass stecken, ich komm morgen wieder."


----------



## Rhaskhur (23. Oktober 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> Sagt der Untote zur Prostituierten "Lass stecken, ich komm morgen wieder."


Der is gut.


----------



## Eddishar (23. Oktober 2008)

"Treffen sich zwei Zwerge. Der eine ist Paladin ...






*spannungsaufbau*





... der andere hat aber auch schonmal geonehittet."

Diesen - zugegeben nicht allzu brillianten - Witz widme ich meinen Paladin-Freunden, die früher so viel einstecken mussten, weil sie keinen Schaden gemacht haben (sollen). Kostet die Zeit richtig aus, in der alle "Pala-Nerf!" schreien. Ihr habt es verdient!


----------



## Rhaskhur (27. Oktober 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Tauren.der eine sieht Traurig aus.Da maint der Erste."Was hast Du?""mein Freund ist mir um die Ohren geflogen.""Wie das?"fragte der erste völlig entsetzt."Er ist Gnomingineur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wieso müssen Krieger immer während des Bossfights Tanken und was wollen die mit dem benzin???



Wieso heissen N11 und B11 N11 und B11? das ist so:
Wie schaffen es die jenigen 11 leute zutöten?
Nachtelfen brauchen bis in die Nacht
Blutelfen schaffen das während sie Bluten
Für die Ally:
Nachtelfen schaffen 11.000 alleine in einer Nacht
Blutelfen bringen gerade mal einen zum Bluten.


----------



## atm (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist noch das beste http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5330162/Switch_Reloaded_Giga_WoW


----------



## Rhaskhur (29. Oktober 2008)

atm schrieb:


> Das ist noch das beste http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5330162/Switch_Reloaded_Giga_WoW


als ich dass im  fernsehen gesehen hatte wars noch am besten:-)
einen Wipe hahaha einen wipe!

7edit: switch ftw!!!


----------



## Otakulos (1. November 2008)

Früh morgens am Tausendwintersee
Der kommandierende Allianzgeneral begutachtet seine Truppe.
So Männer da die Horde wie immer noch bis Mittag ihren Rausch von ihrer Siegesfeier auspennt, haben wir Zeit für eine Manöverübung.
Da es bei den letzten Übungen zu schweren Ausfällen gekommen ist nutzen wir das neue Übungssystem S.T.A.O. SO TUN ALS OB.
Zur Erklärung Statt eure Fähigkeiten einzusetzen tut ihr nur so indem ihr das Geräusch das diese verursachen nachahmt. So dan mal los.
Wärend die Übung im gange ist begegnen sich ein Magier und ein Krieger.
Der Magier nur fritzl doch der Krieger bewegt sich weiter.
Der Magier fritzlbritzl doch der Krieger immer weiter.
Der Magier bäm bäm bäm doch der Krieger läst sich nicht beeindrucken.
Der Magier wütend eh Alter ich hab dir nen Feuerball nen Frostfeuerball und nen Pyroblast reingewürgt und du machst weiter was soll das.
Darauf der Krieger Rumpelpumpel bin ich Belagerungspanzer.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. November 2008)

Ein Magier und ein Krieger reiten durchs Land. Auf einmal fällt der Krieger (anscheinend) tot vom Pferd. Der Magier, Natürlich TOTAL entsetzt macht schnell ein Portal, geht durch und schreit laut: "Hilfe! Hilfe! Mein Freund Ist tot! Hilfe!". Sagt ein Paladin beruhigend: "Stell erstmal sicher, dass er wirklich tot ist. " So, Magier geht wieder dürchs Portal zurück, man hört ein pritzel und einen Feuerball, der Magier erscheint wieder und sagt: "Und Jetzt???".


----------



## xCyrex (1. November 2008)

also hatte jetzt nicht zeit um alle 101 seite durch zulesen um zu gucken obs den schon gibt aber ich poste den mal:

"Liegt ein ally tot im keller, war der hordler wieder schneller,

liegt der hordler tot daneben, rief der ally 5 kollegen"

lg, valle


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (1. November 2008)

Alterac schrieb:


> ein jäger und ein priester wandern durch den wald.... plötzlich sieht der jäger einen bären! er legt an und schießt....plötlich zuckt der prieser zusammen weil der jäger laut brüllt : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht den jäger mit den worten : beruhige dich bruder gott wird dir dein fluchen nicht verzeihen!...... später wieder... jäger sieht bären und legt erneut an...ziehlt....feuert.....und flucht erneut laut : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht erneut den jäger zu beruhigen...bruder du darfst nicht fluchen sonst wird gott dich bestrafen und.... in diesem moment sieht der jäger den gleichen bären wie ebend... er legt an und schießt............plötzlich öffnet sich der himmel und ein riesen blitz zuckt durch die wolken und....bÄm.... trifft volle kanne den priester! lauthals hört man auf der erde gott im himmel schreien........scheiße daneben^^



lol der is mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. November 2008)

> Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"




den kapiere ich irrgentwie net =/


----------



## Darkraise (1. November 2008)

Der dachte, der andere is heal geskillt


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. November 2008)

Darkraise schrieb:


> Der dachte, der andere is heal geskillt




asooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oha danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Teradas (1. November 2008)

@ Ogrom ..
[Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."

Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."]

der ist ja wohl richtig geil!


----------



## Kleiderschrank (1. November 2008)

ich steh auf pala witze^^    der mit den kaninchen war geil XD


----------



## JeXo0o93 (1. November 2008)

Teradas schrieb:


> @ Ogrom ..
> [Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> 
> Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."]
> ...



der geht doch eigentlich mit vergelter...wie wohl jeder weiß sind palas die reinsten healbots


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palapoweriu3.jpg

zuu  geil.

zg wipe alle tot nur palatank da.
BUBLE RUHESTEIN BAAAAAAM


----------



## Ren3gaid (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palapoweriu3.jpg
> 
> zuu  geil.
> 
> ...




rofl...

lol dachte du spielst horde??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

ne wegen freunden zu alli gewechselt und hordler auf lvl 24 gelassen
bin jetzt auch so zufrieden


----------



## pingu77 (2. November 2008)

Jetzw as unglaublich dummes des mir schon mal passiert is:

Also, ich lass meinen twink dm ziehen, n anderer 15er pala will auch mit, ich sag zu ihm: du würfelst mir abrer nix weg wenn ich was brauch, ok

er sagt ja und wir fangen an, erster boss, der hammer droppt, ich need, er auch (ich bin auch pala) er bekommt, ich kann mich noch beherrschen, 3. boss, droppt der ring, ich need, er auch, er bekommts, ich hab schon probleme mich zu beherrschen.

dann beim vorletzten boss droppt der grausame widerhaken, ich denk mir, nice fürs tankequip, beide bedarf, er bekommts wieder, jetz kann ich mich nichmehr beherrschen, schreib in den g-chat:

OMG ich bin hier grad mit so nem n00b in dm, der würfelt mir alles weg obwols vorher anders ausgemacht war, so nen großen n00b hab ich noch nie gesehen

30 sec. später:

****** hat die gilde verlassen

da bemerke ich dass das der gleiche typ war wie der der mit mir in dm war...

des war mir vllt. peinlich, meine fresse ;p


----------



## Semetor (2. November 2008)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Jetzw as unglaublich dummes des mir schon mal passiert is:
> 
> Also, ich lass meinen twink dm ziehen, n anderer 15er pala will auch mit, ich sag zu ihm: du würfelst mir abrer nix weg wenn ich was brauch, ok
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja selber schuld^^


----------



## exoforce (2. November 2008)

Hab auch noch 2 pala Witze:


  1:Was ist die häufigste Todesursachen von Palas?...Blasenschwäche^^
  2: Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Pala?...homestone klauen^^


  Mehr hab ich leider auch nit


----------



## wardamon (2. November 2008)

Krass, gefällt mir.

Hab auch einen:

Warum grinsen Gnome immer wenn sie über die Wiese rennen?

Das Gras kitzelt sie am Sack


----------



## Hirsi325 (2. November 2008)

40 Hunter legen Onyxia in 2:29 min
40 Mages legen Onyxia in 2:15 min
40 Palas überleben 3 Monate


----------



## Hellfire1337 (2. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> 40 Hunter legen Onyxia in 2:29 min
> 40 Mages legen Onyxia in 2:15 min
> 40 Palas überleben 3 Monate



versteh ich net =S


----------



## Hasal (2. November 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> versteh ich net =S



Um es mit den Worten von Barlow zu sagen: "Paladine vergessen einfach unheimlich oft zu sterben."

Naja, ich find Paladin Witze einfach lächerlich. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich selber Pala spiele, zum anderen aber auch, dass es nur um sehr sehr billige Klischees geht. Gibt auch witzige Pala Witze, muss ich gestehen, aber die meisten sind niveaulos.


----------



## Muzar da Nudel (2. November 2008)

2 Schurken treffen sich zum Duell. Keiner kommt. xD

Treffen sich 2 Jäger. Einer krittet.

Kommt der Orc nach Sturmwind und sagt zum Nachtelft Jäger:"Seid wann hast du 2 Pets?"
Sagt der Druide: "Halts Maul!"


----------



## araos (2. November 2008)

OMFG !! nach 4 tagen endlich die ganzen 102 sinnlosen seiten durch. nach den ersten 15 hätte man auch aufhören können da komme keine neuen witze mehr (jetz weiss ichs ja^^)

um dem schon mal vorzubeugen: Nein , ich will jetz keinen keks^^


----------



## Hasal (2. November 2008)

araos schrieb:


> OMFG !! nach 4 tagen endlich die ganzen 102 sinnlosen seiten durch. nach den ersten 15 hätte man auch aufhören können da komme keine neuen witze mehr (jetz weiss ichs ja^^)
> 
> um dem schon mal vorzubeugen: Nein , ich will jetz keinen keks^^



Bekommst trotzdem einen von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (2. November 2008)

ein gnom rennt übers fussballfeld und lacht sich fast zu tod.  weshalb?


das gras kitzelt ihn am sack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fkrone (2. November 2008)

Wie schafft man es, eine pala handlungsunfähig zu machen? --- Man klaut ihm die Maus


----------



## cesy32 (2. November 2008)

hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hir hab 2 geile witze

1: treffen sich 3 dudus und fliegen über nagrand  der erste geht in den sturzflug und kommt wieder hoch fragen die 2 anderen was war den los er dan so da war nen alli fliegen weiter auf einmal geht der andere runter.kommt wieder hoch die anderen was war los er so da war nen mob was ich killen musste es ging weiter nun ging der dritte runter und kamm mit schweren blutenen verletzungen wieder hoch die anderen : was ist pasiert ? er so hab den baum net gesehen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



2: ging ein troll zur jagt weil er was zum essen für die fam. holen sollte 1 woche später kamm er wieder schlepte den pala alli in seine höle seine frau warum warst du solang weg. der troll oh nein nicht schon wieder er heilt sich schon wieder


----------



## fkrone (2. November 2008)

der 2. witz ist alt


----------



## schnitzelfritz (2. November 2008)

Blizzard versprach das der Magier jeder Klasse das Wasser reichen könne. xD


----------



## Animalius88 (2. November 2008)

> [Treffen sich 2 Palas, meint der erste: "Ich bin auf Heal geskillt."
> 
> Antwortet der andere: "Ich kann auch nix."]



es ist langsam echt lästig.......wenn ihr euch mal wenigstens mal was neues einfallen lassen würdet....aber nö...imer hört man an jeder ecke die gleichen Witze....


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Bekommst trotzdem einen von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey! gib ihn lieber mir anstatt ihr zu verschwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (2. November 2008)

fettes rofl an alle witze ^^


----------



## m@r1@n (2. November 2008)

ich find die signatur von nightmear zum totlachen xD


----------



## Cold Play (2. November 2008)

treffen sich 2 wow spieler

meint der eine : der papst ist tot

darauf der andere: und was hat er gedroppt?


----------



## Kronososos (2. November 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm schade, der erste wär gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man ihn richtig erzählt hätte. retry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (2. November 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohhhh man... Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs. Von der Rechtschreibung mal abgesehen.


----------



## Gaoyiski (2. November 2008)

treffen sich zwei wowler der eine ist pala der andere kann auch nix


----------



## Avane x.X (2. November 2008)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.




Der beste bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## Siilverberg (2. November 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> treffen sich zwei wowler der eine ist pala der andere kann auch nix




Treffen sich 2 leute du und noch einer der nicht komsich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaoyiski (2. November 2008)

treffen sich zwei schurken beide geblendet


----------



## markbergs94 (2. November 2008)

treffen sich 2 Palas 
fragt der eine "und machst du andere nass (=schaden machen)?" 
meint der andere "nö, nur mich."^^


----------



## XBiggX (2. November 2008)

Weiss nicht ob der hier schon war aber ich les mir jetzt auch nicht 102
 Seiten durch

In einer Bar in Booty Bay : Ein Taure, Ein Gnom, 2 Zwerge und ein Mensch sitzen in einer Bar. Da dem Barkeeper langweilig ist macht er einen Vorschlag : Wer den Tauren zum Lachen bringt kriegt 100 Gold. Der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren was ins Ohr worauf dieser in schallendes Gelächter ausbricht. 5 Minuten später ist dem Barkeeper wieder langweilig und macht erneut einen Vorschlag : Wer den Tauren zum Weinen bringt kriegt wieder 100 Gold. Der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren wieder was ins Ohr woraufhin beide kurz rausgehen. 1 Minute Später kommt der Taure weinend und Der Gnom lächelnd wieder rein. Da fragt der Barkeeper interresiert : Wie hast du das geschafft? Der Gnom antwortete dem Barkeeper : Als ich ihn zum Lachen bringen wollte hab ich ihns ins Ohr geflüstert das ich einen größeren ''Schwanz'' habe. Und als ich ihn zum Weinen bringen sollte und mit ihm raus war hab ich gefragt : Vergleich?


----------



## Hinterhältiger (2. November 2008)

ich kann nimmer lesen .


hahahaa.

*lachkrampf*


----------



## markbergs94 (2. November 2008)

kommt da ein Kind zu einem Schurken 
fragt das Kind "sollen wir spielen?"
meint der schurke " klar ich bin der schurke und du das Opfer."


----------



## Spohr (2. November 2008)

Trifft nen Pala nen Jäger.
Fragt der Pala :"Hey wieso hast Du denn 2 Pets ?"
Sagt der Dudu :"Schnauze!"







Schule vs. WOW 


Heute 8 Uhr :

25iger Raid auf den Lehrer , droppt zwar scheisse aber gibt nen Haufen EP !


----------



## Elessor (2. November 2008)

meint die halbtote katze zum blutenden bär: ich dachte DU heilst!

geil, gibts aber glaub weiter vorne schon:

fragt der eine hunter den anderen: he warum hastn du zwei pets? sagt der druide: halts maul!

das beste ist, ist mir schonmal passiert ^^ ich hunter mein freund druide als katze unterwegs^^


----------



## Elessor (2. November 2008)

Spohr schrieb:


> Trifft nen Pala nen Jäger.
> Fragt der Pala :"Hey wieso hast Du denn 2 Pets ?"
> Sagt der Dudu :"Schnauze!"
> 
> ...



gibts ja nich oO was soll das, was fällt dir ein???


----------



## Semetor (2. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> meint die halbtote katze zum blutenden bär: ich dachte DU heilst!
> 
> geil, gibts aber glaub weiter vorne schon:
> 
> ...


hatten wa schon


----------



## Goonion (2. November 2008)

Habe nicht alle gelesen, aber einen kenn ich auch noch:

Treffen sich 2 Jäger, der eine Kritisch.


----------



## Knightmove (2. November 2008)

den gabs auch schon 1242 Mal in dem Thread


----------



## Morituri (2. November 2008)

Mittlerweile haben sich in dem Thread mindestens 38974905 Jäger kritisch getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

und 2343 4988672 haben daneben geshcossen....


----------



## happendZ (2. November 2008)

Woran erkennt man das die Horde Sturmwind geraidet hat? 

-> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

im Frühling hiess es noch die Ratten sind schwanger.....


----------



## woozy_II (3. November 2008)

wie fängt man sich nen elfen? sekundenkleber ums astloch schmieren

was ist der unterschied zwischen einem baum und einem elfen?
eenn du einem baum einen tritt verpaßt labert er dich nicht eine stunde lang voll. 

kommt ein nachtelf wütend in ne taverne und schreit "wer hat meinen tiger grün angemalt?" da erhebt sich ein ein riesiger ork und sagt das er es war der nachtelf erwiedert mit zittriger stimme "ähh ich wollte nur sagen er ist troken du kannst ihn jetzt lakieren wen du willst"


----------



## Kaldonir (3. November 2008)

> was ist der unterschied zwischen einem baum und einem elfen?



Ein Baum kann sowohl Taure, als auch Elf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derso (3. November 2008)

der video is auch sau geil 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir5j3SIp9bk


----------



## jolk (3. November 2008)

Was ist grün und steht in meinem Garten?


-Kann dir doch egal sein wie ich meinen Gnom anmale....



(ich weiß ist in echt ein sehr rassistischer Witz den ich umgestaltet habe....also entweder lachen oder ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Talhea (3. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> meint die halbtote katze zum blutenden bär: ich dachte DU heilst!
> 
> geil, gibts aber glaub weiter vorne schon:
> 
> ...



Ein Post über dir.

Könnt ihr euch nicht wenigstens die ersten drei und die letzten drei Seiten durchlesen, bevor ihr postet? Dann wär der Thread um einige Seiten kleiner.


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. November 2008)

Spohr schrieb:


> Schule vs. WOW
> 
> 
> Heute 8 Uhr :
> ...


lol... aber [Die Kreide des Grauens] der beste Zauberstab der welt!

und:

wir waren mal rf: ein hexer,2palas ein priest ein mage.Pala tankt.

Tank pullt 2 gruppen der heal verreckt die palas waren danach auf einmal weg.Ich pet druff und hexer und mage packen des noch so grade(seelenstein).
Auf einmal stehen die palas wieder neben uns und meinen:
"Wir sind aber ne gute gruppe!"


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. November 2008)

Talhea schrieb:


> Ein Post über dir.
> 
> Könnt ihr euch nicht wenigstens die ersten drei und die letzten drei Seiten durchlesen, bevor ihr postet? Dann wär der Thread um einige Seiten kleiner.


Tja wenn dem so wäre gäb es keine 3seiten...


ich kenn nen WoW cheat der funktioniert aber nur im Raid
der lautet Strg+Alt+F4


----------



## Turindo (4. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> ich kenn nen WoW cheat der funktioniert aber nur im Raid
> der lautet Strg+Alt+F4



Nur Alt+F4


----------



## Grangel (4. November 2008)

Ultimativ ist doch wohl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_JsKnFCZmI


----------



## Philipp23 (4. November 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Rindviecher. Der eine hat BSE der andre auch. MuuuHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mengok (5. November 2008)

hab auch 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

" warum lachen gnome im arathibecken??? ...
  weil ihnen das Gras an den eiern kitzelt ! "

"sitzen 2 ELFen aufn baum kommen 20 hordler vorbei sagt der eine elf zum anderen : komm die schaffen wa! 1 ELF + noch ein ELF = 22 also sind wir klar in der überzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Flutura (5. November 2008)

Mengok schrieb:


> " warum lachen gnome im arathibecken??? ...
> weil ihnen das Gras an den eiern kitzelt ! "




Und inzwischen wurden gefuehlte 9566285228 Gnome am Sack gekitzelt.
Sogar auf der Seite zuvor.


----------



## Toraka' (5. November 2008)

und die elfen sind so alt dass sie 88en sind! he he he


----------



## Rhaskhur (6. November 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> Und inzwischen wurden gefuehlte 9566285228 Gnome am Sack gekitzelt.
> Sogar auf der Seite zuvor.


auf der Davor auch und eigentlich auf jeder seite werden Gnome gekitzelt so wie Schwänze in Bootybay in den Steg gelegt und in Gasthäusern Wetten mit Tauren begangen


----------



## DoubleJ (6. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> auf der Davor auch und eigentlich auf jeder seite werden Gnome gekitzelt so wie Schwänze in Bootybay in den Steg gelegt und in Gasthäusern Wetten mit Tauren begangen



Nicht zu vergessen die Paladine die mit Eichhörnchen kämpfen, sich mit Bubble in ein Gasthaus teleportieren und dort gemeuchelt werden oder die Paladine die versuchen eine Blutelfin anzubaggern mit dem Spruch "Na? Warst schei***?"

hier mal ein versuch alle witze in einen zu packen:

Ein Gnom rennt über eine Wiese (so das ihm das grass an den Eiern kitzelt) auf einen Tauren zu. 
Als er bei dem Tauren ankommt sagt er:" Ich wette mit dir, das ich in BootyBay mein Genital über den Steg ins Wasser werfen kann, ohne das die Goblins mich verhauen"

Gesagt, getan. In BootyBay hängt er sein Genital ins Wasser. Ein vorbeikommender Paladin (der sowieso schon auf der Fluch vor einem Eichhörnchen ist) ist so entsetzt das er seine Bubble zündet und sich ins Gasthaus nach Shat portet. Dort angekommen sieht er zwei hübsche Blutelfin vom Klo kommen. Die eine Blutelfin sagt grad zur anderen:"Hey! Du bist Elf, ich bin elf, zusammen sind wir 22!". Der Paladin ist etwas irritiert aber er traut sich trotzdem die Blutelfinen abzusprechen mit dem glorreichen Spruch: "Na Ihr süssen? Wart Ihr schei***?". Die Damen fanden wohl den Spruch nicht ganz so gelungen worauf sie dem armen Paladin von hinten erdolchten.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Störe niemals einen Tauren auf einer Weide!


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (6. November 2008)

palas sind die einzigen, die wissen, dass hasen und eichhörnchen nach 10 min in enrage gehen.


----------



## Arkoras (6. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> palas sind die einzigen, die wissen, dass hasen und eichhörnchen nach 10 min in enrage gehen.



nein, sie gehen nicht in enrage, habe es selbst mal versucht


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (6. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> nein, sie gehen nicht in enrage, habe es selbst mal versucht



du verwechselst mut mit leichtsinn!
junge: du hättest drauf gehen können. 
als pala greift man nicht alleine ein eichhörnchen an.


----------



## Rhaskhur (7. November 2008)

Kommt ein Blutelf zu Thrall und fragt:"wir sind jetzt mit den tauren verbündet?wirklich? na Klasse, dann gibts jede Woche Steak!"

treffen sich 2 orcs meint der eine:"Ich habe Eine Idee Für einen Film:
2 Gnome finden einen Armreif der Macht den sie in den Lavakessel in den Brennenden Steppen werfen muss. Aber einer braucht diesen Armreif um macht zuerlangen und seine neun Armreif-Murlocs wollen diesen auch. Wir machen nen 3teiler:
teil 1: Die ArmreifGemeinschaft
teil2: Guck mal da sind 2 Türme
Teil 3: Hey leute der König von sturmwind is wieder Da!


----------



## Arkoras (7. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> du verwechselst mut mit leichtsinn!
> junge: du hättest drauf gehen können.
> als pala greift man nicht alleine ein eichhörnchen an.



hab das mit meinem schurken der damals noch so 20 herum war versucht, da kann ich ja vanish verwenden


----------



## Rhaskhur (7. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> du verwechselst mut mit leichtsinn!
> junge: du hättest drauf gehen können.
> als pala greift man nicht alleine ein eichhörnchen an.


das war bestimmt ein 40 mann..äh frau..äh Pala raid gewesen


----------



## _Marv_ (8. November 2008)

woran erkennt man wow spieler im RL?? 
sie warten vorm supermarkt regal auf respawn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (8. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> treffen sich 2 orcs meint der eine:"Ich habe Eine Idee Für einen Film:
> 2 Gnome finden einen Armreif der Macht den sie in den Lavakessel in den Brennenden Steppen werfen muss. Aber einer braucht diesen Armreif um macht zuerlangen und seine neun Armreif-Murlocs wollen diesen auch. Wir machen nen 3teiler:
> teil 1: Die ArmreifGemeinschaft
> teil2: Guck mal da sind 2 Türme
> Teil 3: Hey leute der König von sturmwind is wieder Da!



Also brauchst hier nicht die Witze schreiben die die Völker in WoW von sich geben ich sach hier ja auch net:
Pfeilchen sind Grau
Rosen sind Grau
Ich bin farbenblind das weiß ich genau.

Toll wenn ich die alle hier rein schreiben würd hätten wa nochma 30seiten mehr


----------



## matth3s (8. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> du verwechselst mut mit leichtsinn!
> junge: du hättest drauf gehen können.
> als pala greift man nicht alleine ein eichhörnchen an.




Ich finds witzig wie einerseits immer noch fast alle Pala witze erzählen/schreiben a la pala machen keinen dmg, aber andererseits alle rumheulen, dass pala op ist.


----------



## Midnighttalker (8. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> hier mal ein versuch alle witze in einen zu packen:
> 
> Ein Gnom rennt über eine Wiese (so das ihm das grass an den Eiern kitzelt) auf einen Tauren zu.
> Als er bei dem Tauren ankommt sagt er:" Ich wette mit dir, das ich in BootyBay mein Genital über den Steg ins Wasser werfen kann, ohne das die Goblins mich verhauen"
> ...



das find ich seit ja mal richtig geil rofl


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. November 2008)

Alterac schrieb:


> ein jäger und ein priester wandern durch den wald.... plötzlich sieht der jäger einen bären! er legt an und schießt....plötlich zuckt der prieser zusammen weil der jäger laut brüllt : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht den jäger mit den worten : beruhige dich bruder gott wird dir dein fluchen nicht verzeihen!...... später wieder... jäger sieht bären und legt erneut an...ziehlt....feuert.....und flucht erneut laut : scheiße daneben! der priester versucht erneut den jäger zu beruhigen...bruder du darfst nicht fluchen sonst wird gott dich bestrafen und.... in diesem moment sieht der jäger den gleichen bären wie ebend... er legt an und schießt............plötzlich öffnet sich der himmel und ein riesen blitz zuckt durch die wolken und....bÄm.... trifft volle kanne den priester! lauthals hört man auf der erde gott im himmel schreien........scheiße daneben^^



lol made my bday xD


----------



## heavy-metal (8. November 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> Ich finds witzig wie einerseits immer noch fast alle Pala witze erzählen/schreiben a la pala machen keinen dmg, aber andererseits alle rumheulen, dass pala op ist.



find ich auch ziemlich geil, mach ich in inis auch immer....obwohl ich ne gute chance gegen palas hab^^


----------



## rocktboyy (8. November 2008)

Was hat ne schwangere frau und ein Paladin gemeinsam =D?
Wenn die Blase platz haben beide ein problem !

es sind 105 seiten kann sein das er schon vor kam^^


----------



## Nasrem (8. November 2008)

Wie sieht das 1. Makro das sich jeder Pala anlegt ?

Na so:

/sequenzwirken Gottesschild, Ruhestein

^^


Oder hier nen Hexerwitz:

Treffen sich 2 Hexer...., beide Fluchen.


----------



## m@r1@n (8. November 2008)

Nasrem schrieb:


> Wie sieht das 1. Makro das sich jeder Pala anlegt ?


nope war mein 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein erstes war ööööhm n stinknormales handelschat makro


----------



## Hansebanger94 (8. November 2008)

Kommt ein Gnom in einen Waffenladen und fragt den Tauren; "Habt ihr Streitkolben?" Antwortet der Taure; "nein!" Fragt der Gnom wieder: " habt ihr denn Schwerter?" Gibt der taure leicht entnervt zurück: "NEIN!" Gnom:"Und Stäbe?"    Taure: "NEIN!" Gnom: "aber das ist doxch hier ein Waffenladen oder?" Taure "ja Sicher" Gnom: "MAN! haben sie was gegen GNOME?" Tarue: "selbstverständlich! Die besten Schwerter, Streitkolben und Stäbe die es inm ganz Azeroth gibt!"


----------



## Relaxer (8. November 2008)

ja die sind alle richtig geil vorallem die pala witze hier mein lieblingswitz hat zwar nicht mit palas zutun aber geil 

Ein Taure und ein Gnom sitzen in einem wirtshaus sag der wirt wer den tauren zum lachen bringt bekommt hundert gold der gnom flüstert dem tauren was ins ohr der taure fängt an zu lachen der gnom bekommt seine hundert gold. der wirt sagt wer den tauren zum weinen bringt bekommt hundert gold der gnom flüstert dem tauren was ins ohr bei gehen kurz raus und kommen wieder rein der taure heult der gnom bekommt seine 100 gold der wirt fragt den gnom wie hast du das gemacht der gnom antwortet das erste mal hab ich gesagt meiner ist größer als deiner das zweite mal hab ich gesagt lass uns vergleichen

langer geiler witz ich bin zwar überzeuhter hordler und ich liebe tauren aber der ist sooooo geil, tja das beweißt das gnome eine genmutation sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Paladine die mit Eichhörnchen kämpfen, sich mit Bubble in ein Gasthaus teleportieren und dort gemeuchelt werden oder die Paladine die versuchen eine Blutelfin anzubaggern mit dem Spruch "Na? Warst schei***?"
> 
> hier mal ein versuch alle witze in einen zu packen:
> 
> ...


Du vergasst das der gnom auf seinem Weg nach Bootybay Einen Tauren iner Bar mit sienem(o,oo2mm) schwanz zum lachen und zum heulen gebracht hat


----------



## Kalle1978 (8. November 2008)

Ein Troll kommt in eine Bar und sagt Zwergisches Starkbier...Maannn. Das sagt der Schankelner das heist Bitte nicht maann. Der Troll wiederholt Zwergisches Starkbier...Maannn. Nach einer weile der Verbesserungsvorschläge seitens des Schankelners, schlägt er vor die Seiten zu tauschen, um es richtig vor zu machen. Gesagt getan, der Mensch steht vor dem Tresen und der Troll ist der neue Schankkelner. Der Mensch sagt, Ein Zwergisches Starkbier Bitte. Daraufhin der Troll. Keinen Ausschank für Menschen....Maannn.


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Paladine die mit Eichhörnchen kämpfen, sich mit Bubble in ein Gasthaus teleportieren und dort gemeuchelt werden oder die Paladine die versuchen eine Blutelfin anzubaggern mit dem Spruch "Na? Warst schei***?"
> 
> hier mal ein versuch alle witze in einen zu packen:
> 
> ...



mademyday roflmalo


rocktboyy schrieb:


> Was hat ne schwangere frau und ein Paladin gemeinsam =D?
> Wenn die Blase platz haben beide ein problem !
> 
> es sind 105 seiten kann sein das er schon vor kam^^


er kam auf den ersten 2 seiten vor -.-


----------



## Veilchen (8. November 2008)

Hab einen (leider) gegen die Horde:

Kommt ein Taure in ein Gasthaus. Sagt der Wirt zum Gnom: Wenn du den Tauren zum lachen bekommst, dann geb ich dir 2 Gold. 
Redet der Gnom kurz mit dem Tauren und der fängt an zu lachen. Der Gnom bekommt 2 Gold. 
Sagt der Wirt zum Gnom: Gut...aber kannst du ihm auch zum weinen bekommen? Wenn ja bekommst du nochmal 2 Gold.
Dann redet der Gnom mit dem Tauren und beide gehen vor die Türe. Kommen sie wieder rein und der Taure weint.
Der Wirt fragt ihn wie er das gemacht hat. der Gnom sagt: Beim ersten mal hab ich gesagt ich hab ein Größeren wie er. Dann hat er gelacht. Beim zweiten mal haben wir dann verglichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (8. November 2008)

Kurze frage an 90% der leute die hier schreiben..
KÖNNT IHR LESEN?


----------



## Ashrokse (8. November 2008)

Nur Paladine kennen den geheimen Godmode der Hasen, Schafe, Rehe und Frösche wenn sie nach einem Schlag nicht Tod sind.


----------



## Nasrem (9. November 2008)

> Nur Paladine kennen den geheimen Godmode der Hasen, Schafe, Rehe und Frösche wenn sie nach einem Schlag nicht Tod sind





Das kann ich verneinen, ich hatte ma ne Priesterrin in meiner Gilde die hat nen eichhörnchen auf 50% geschlagen, und die hatte auch nen Screenie davon gemacht.
Blöderweise bin ich mitlerweile in ner anderen Gilde, und hab auf die Forenbeiträge der Alten keinen zugriff mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melothil (9. November 2008)

/gähn


----------



## Easheron (9. November 2008)

treffen sich zwei jäger, einer kritisch

sehr kalt ^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Easheron schrieb:


> treffen sich zwei jäger, einer kritisch
> 
> sehr k*alt *^^


----------



## derseer (11. November 2008)

kommt ein ally mit nem frosch am kopf zum arzt...
frsgt der srzt:" na wo fehlts denn?2
sagt der FROSCH:"naja ich hab da seit n paar tagen so´n geschwür am arsch...."


----------



## Fiqqsaw (11. November 2008)

Paladine wissen, das Hasen und Kaninchen nach 10 min in Enrage gehen


----------



## Rhaskhur (12. November 2008)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Hab einen (leider) gegen die Horde:
> 
> Kommt ein Taure in ein Gasthaus. Sagt der Wirt zum Gnom: Wenn du den Tauren zum lachen bekommst, dann geb ich dir 2 Gold.
> Redet der Gnom kurz mit dem Tauren und der fängt an zu lachen. Der Gnom bekommt 2 Gold.
> ...


...sagmal hast du dir die letzten 3posts durchgelesen???vor 3posts kam der doch noch...


----------



## KeuleMachtBeule (12. November 2008)

So das hier ist zwar ein kein richter Witz weil man den individuell machen kann/muss, ihr werdet es aber lesen wenn ihr den letzten satz durchhabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hier isser

Drei Zwerge sitzen abends gemütlich am Feuer zusammen.
Einer der Zwerge schaut andächtig auf seine Hände und sagt: 
"Ich habe so kleine Hände,die hat sonst niemand. Das lasse ich mir ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde eintragen."
Der zweite Zwerg schaut auf seine Füße und meint:
"Also ich habe so kleine Füße,sowas hat sonst niemand. Die lasse ich mir auch eintragen."
Daraufhin der dritte Zwerg:
"Und ich habe einen so kleinen Schniedel, den hat sonst niemand auf der Welt. Das lasse ich mir auch eintragen."
Am nächsten Tag rennen die drei los um die Rekorde eintragen zulassen.
Der Erste geht ins Büro und kommt nach drei Minuten wieder raus: "Alles klar ich habe den Rekord!" 
Nun geht der Zweite rein und kommt ebenfalls drei Minuten später raus und erzählt stolz:
"Haha auch ich habe den Rekord!"
Schließlich geht der dritte Zwerg rein und kommt bereits nach zwei Minuten ungläubig kopfschüttelnd wieder raus: 
"Wer zum Teufel ist Bill Clinton??? 



und bei den namen müsst ihr eben was anderes einsetzen, ich hab einfach Bill Clinton genommen weil der mir grade eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 have fun
zumal ich glaube das der noch nicht hier drin war


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

KeuleMachtBeule schrieb:


> So das hier ist zwar ein kein richter Witz weil man den individuell machen kann/muss, ihr werdet es aber lesen wenn ihr den letzten satz durchhabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oha, das war der einzige der mich zum lachen gebracht hat


----------



## Eyatrian (16. November 2008)

der ist glaub ich neu :


Priester: Lass ma was trinken ich hab gleich kein Mana mehr!

Schurke:Mana Was is das denn? Das blaue da unter deinem Leben oder was?

Priester: Ja das blaue.ich hab gehört wenn man Scheiße spielt wirds gelb


----------



## Balord (16. November 2008)

Desperadotroll schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mensch durch ein von Zwergen besiedeltes Gebiet.
> Langsam beginnt es dunkel zu werden, aber es ist kein Gasthaus zu sehen.
> (seltsam genug in einem Gebiet voller Zwerge)
> 
> ...


Mein Lieblingswitz von hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scane (16. November 2008)

geht ein Krieger an einem hunter vorbei und fragt: He wieso hast du den 2 pets.
sagt der Druide darauf: halts maul!


----------



## Camô (16. November 2008)

Relaxer schrieb:


> ja die sind alle richtig geil vorallem die pala witze hier mein lieblingswitz hat zwar nicht mit palas zutun aber geil
> 
> Ein Taure und ein Gnom sitzen in einem wirtshaus sag der wirt wer den tauren zum lachen bringt bekommt hundert gold der gnom flüstert dem tauren was ins ohr der taure fängt an zu lachen der gnom bekommt seine hundert gold. der wirt sagt wer den tauren zum weinen bringt bekommt hundert gold der gnom flüstert dem tauren was ins ohr bei gehen kurz raus und kommen wieder rein der taure heult der gnom bekommt seine 100 gold der wirt fragt den gnom wie hast du das gemacht der gnom antwortet das erste mal hab ich gesagt meiner ist größer als deiner das zweite mal hab ich gesagt lass uns vergleichen
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch nie einen so katastrophal geschriebenen Witz gelesen - so verhunzt man die Pointe.


----------



## zocker517 (16. November 2008)

Geile Witze dabei viele kannte ich noch nicht ^^

BTW For the Horde !!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!


----------



## Cooko (16. November 2008)

zocker517 schrieb:


> Kenne nur den noch:
> 
> 
> Kommt ein Gnom in eine Bar, er geht zum Barkeeper und bestellt was zu trinken, da sagt der Barkeeper: "Siehst du den Tauren da drüben ? Der ist schon seit heut Mittag so niedergeschlagen, wenn du ihn zum lachen bringst kriegst du 100 Gold." Der Gnom ist einverstanden. Er geht hin und kurz später ist er wieder beim Barkeeper. Der Taure lacht sich halbtot. Der Barkeeper "OMG wie hast du das gemacht, naja egal bring ihn zum Weinen und du kriegst 10000 Gold." Der Gnom geht zum Tauren dann gehen beide vor die Tür. Nach 5 Min. kommen sie wieder rein und der Taure heult wie ein Schulmädchen. Der Gnom geht zum Thresen und sagt: "Weißt du was der Trick ist ?
> ...


Wie oft soll der eigentlcih noch genannt werden ? der is jetzt schon bestimmt das 20.mal zitiert worden -.-


----------



## Dropz (16. November 2008)

wieder ein Palawitz(vllt ist der hier auch schon):wie merkt ihr euch die 11880??? Die antwort lautet:11mobs 88Palas 0 dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyrox123 (16. November 2008)

die sind ja alle geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (16. November 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> kein richtiger witz aber mein alter raid leiter ist schweizer und sagt statt alchi immer alcki und alle im raid warn am lachen wenn er gefragt hat : ham wir n alcki dabei
> naja kA obs witztig is kann das auch net so gut rüber bringen damahls wars gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu fällt mir grad ein:

Stand mal mit paar andern Hordlern im Schlingendorntal, reitet nen PvP geflaggter Alli vorbei...

Schreit einer:

OMG EIN ALKI TÖTET IHN!!

ich nurnoch am lachen ein herlicher schreibfehler :-)


----------



## Neotrion (16. November 2008)

Wollten einpaar als erste auf 80, einer hies athene, die anderen wurden auch gebannt. xD


----------



## zocker517 (17. November 2008)

Einem Kumpel von mir neulich im TS passiert:

(Sind auf nem RP Server)

Sagt einer: "Also Leute ich währe für mehr RP im T...."

Kaum hat er ausgeredet labert einer dazwischen:"Abgelehnt"

^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Geht ein Gnom zum Erste-Hilfe Lehrer ...


----------



## Rhaskhur (19. November 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> der ist glaub ich neu :
> 
> 
> Priester: Lass ma was trinken ich hab gleich kein Mana mehr!
> ...


der is ja ma goil...

aber korekt geht es so:
Priester:...
Schurke:...
Priester: Ich hab gehört wenn man probleme Hat mit 70 lvl 1 zu killn wirds Gelb!


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

zocker517 schrieb:


> Einem Kumpel von mir neulich im TS passiert:
> 
> (Sind auf nem RP Server)
> 
> ...



wo ist da der witz ?

@dem über dir mit dem athene 80er witz: wo ist da der witz ?


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

happendZ schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das die Horde Sturmwind geraidet hat?
> 
> -> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger
> 
> ...



eher die ratten, soviele hühner hat sturmwind nicht


----------



## Rhaskhur (20. November 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> Wie oft soll der eigentlcih noch genannt werden ? der is jetzt schon bestimmt das 20.mal zitiert worden -.-


zum 20. mal???
Du meinst zum 20. mal pro seite oder?
und wenn nicht dann hast du 3 nullen vergessen: 20000.


----------



## Rhaskhur (24. November 2008)

Kommt ein UNDEAD in gasthaus.
Gastwirt:"Möchtest du ein Glas Bier?"
Undead:"Nein. Ich habe dagegen eine Tödliche Allergie!"
Gastwirt:"Echt? woher weisst du dass? ich meine medizin und wissenschaft gibbet inWoW ja noch nit."
Undead:"Der Blutelf in mir war auch sehr überrascht als der dass erfahren hat." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodless82 (24. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Kommt ein undead in gasthaus.
> Gastwirt:"Möchtest du ein Glas Bier?"
> Undead:"Nein. Ich habe dagegen eine Tödliche Allergie!"
> Gastwirt:"Echt? woher weisst du dass? ich meine medizin und wissenschaft gibbet inWoW ja noch nit."
> ...



Witz komm raus! Du bist umzingelt!


----------



## Nimeroth (24. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Paladine die mit Eichhörnchen kämpfen, sich mit Bubble in ein Gasthaus teleportieren und dort gemeuchelt werden oder die Paladine die versuchen eine Blutelfin anzubaggern mit dem Spruch "Na? Warst schei***?"
> 
> hier mal ein versuch alle witze in einen zu packen:
> 
> ...



Ok, das ist wohl mal das geilste was ich seit langem gelesen habe. Extra dafür musste ich mich registrieren.
Nach ca. 4,65Mrd schlechten Witzen hat mir diese Zusammenfassung wirklich den hartnäckigsten Lachanfall seit
langem beschert - Danke!


----------



## Arkoras (24. November 2008)

happendZ schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das die Horde Sturmwind geraidet hat?
> 
> -> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger
> 
> ...



Horde raidet wenigstens SW, Allis hocken eh nur blöd rum und heulen wenn wir ihre Bosse umholzen...


----------



## Faimith (24. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Horde raidet wenigstens SW, Allis hocken eh nur blöd rum und heulen wenn wir ihre Bosse umholzen...



Was kümmert uns der König? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich pack mein schwanzometer lieber in den Raid von PvE Bossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (24. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Kommt ein undead in gasthaus.
> Gastwirt:"Möchtest du ein Glas Bier?"
> Undead:"Nein. Ich habe dagegen eine Tödliche Allergie!"
> Gastwirt:"Echt? woher weisst du dass? ich meine medizin und wissenschaft gibbet inWoW ja noch nit."
> ...


Welche Menge von welcher Droge muss man schlucken, damit das hier zum Witz wird?

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Arkoras (24. November 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Was kümmert uns der König?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achsooooooooo, der König von SW ist also kein PvE computergesteuerter Boss? Oha...


----------



## Naarg (24. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Kommt ein undead in gasthaus.
> Gastwirt:"Möchtest du ein Glas Bier?"
> Undead:"Nein. Ich habe dagegen eine Tödliche Allergie!"
> Gastwirt:"Echt? woher weisst du dass? ich meine medizin und wissenschaft gibbet inWoW ja noch nit."
> ...


Starker Anfang, aber leider ein Rohrkrepierer


----------



## toratz (5. Dezember 2008)

Kaidoz schrieb:


> Der kürzeste WoW Witz den's gibt:
> 
> 2 Trolle gehen an ner Bong vorbei!
> 
> ...



hm komisch, warum kann ich nicht lachen?!


----------



## schicksalslord (7. Dezember 2008)

bin nicht sicher ob es hier schon irgendwo stehet also hier sind noch welche 

ustigste Situation. Auf dem Weg ins Fußballstadion an der berittenen Polizei vorbei.

Meinte mein Freund zu mir: "Dass sind garantiert keine Epic Mounts." Lacht die Polizistin von oben herunter und meinte: "Schon Mal jemanden komplett in grün gesehn, der ein Epic Mount hat ?"

_____________________________________________________________________

Krieger im Raid beim Pullversuch:

Krieger: Komm nicht ran!
Jägerin: Soll ich dir einen runter holen.
Krieger: Ja gerne, wenn die anderen so lange warten wollen... Wipe

_____________________________________________________________________

Im Bosskampf:

Tank: Pls, achtet auf eure Aggro..
Tank: Hey, Aggro reset..


Hexer stirbt...
Tank stirbt...
Raid stirbt..

Tank: Guckt doch mal auf dein Omen. reset dein Aggro. Aggro sollte nicht über dem TAnk sein..

Hexer: Was ist Omen? wie reset ich die Aggro?

Raid: sprachlos

_______________________________________________________________________

Irgendwo in einem Raid:
Alle standen da, bereit loszulegen...

X-Heiler: Können wir Kekse haben?
Y-?: Muss nochmal nach Shatt, was vergessen..

1. Mage macht Port nach Shatt..
2. Mage macht Kekse...
Hexer: macht port bereit...

2. Mage: *bitte klicken*
Hexer: *bitte klicken*

*Schwups*, waren mind. 6 leute in Shatt...
...*Ups*...
________________________________________________________________________

Seitdem man seine Fertigkeiten im Chat posten kann:

Krieger: Ich werd die kleine Blutelfpriesterin gleich mal [Überwältigen] und ihr nen [Heldenhaften Stoß] verpassen XD

Anderer Krieger: Dann lass ich Dich [Hinrichten] Du Ferkel!

________________________________________________________________________

Karazhan Raid:

Hexer: Soll ich in meiner Gruppe auch mal den Wichtel auspacken?

Raidleiter: Du sollst gefälligst Deine Hose zu lassen,verdammt nochmal !



________________________________________________________________________

Gestern im Horden-Handels-Channel:

Hexer: "Das ist gar nicht so einfach, mein Epic-Mount zu bekommen."
Odyn: " Such Dir nen Pala und zünde sein Pferd an."
Pause
Odyn: "Oder ihn, je nachdem, was Du reiten möchtest......."


________________________________________________________________________

Wie man als Schamane den Raid heilt?
Binde alle Knöpfe auf Chainheal und hämmer deinen Kopf im 2-Sekunden-Takt auf die Tastatur


________________________________________________________________________

n der ersten woche von s4

Anfänger: Wie haste dann die rating geschaft als dmg paly

Ich: Hab arena gespielt

Anfänger: Mit schamane?

Ich: Nein

Anfänger: dann sicher ein druide sonst geht das ja garnicht!

Ich: ne mit ice mage

Anfänger: Oo du verarschst mich das geht garnicht

Ich: doch is noch ganz gute kombi

Du wirst von disem spieler ignoriert

________________________________________________________________________

Zwerchi: Boa nach diesem game muss ich mal dringend aufs klo

Vinzenz: Joa ich sollte au mal

Arena game vorbei schon neu angemeldet und in der arena

Zwerchi: FUU hab vergessen aufs klo zu gehen

Vinzenz: Joa ich au mist

Arena game vorbei neu gemeldet wider in der arena

Zwerchi: Ich glaub ich muss zum psychiater schon wider vergessen aufs klo zu gehen ich piss mir gleich in die hose!!

Vinzenz: Gahh was geht

Arena game vorbei neu gemeldet wider drin

Vinzenz: wtf wiso erinere ich mich erst wider dran wen wir schon drin sind jetz mach ich auch gleich in die hosen

im skype hört man ein weinen hab schon in die hosen gemacht!!!

Lautes gelechter bricht aus arena game verloren -30 punkte
________________________________________________________________________

Horde Roug im Ts²: Retri pallys machen keinen schaden

Ich mit pally auf denn Roug: 2.2k 2.6k 3.1k burst

Ts²: Player left
________________________________________________________________________
Schamane: Goil. Ein Heiler im Nahkampf. Cooler Baum.
Druide: Das waren die Bäume vom Moonkin.

________________________________________________________________________
Es war Bei Illidan und die Elementarphase war vorbei, Illidan ist in seiner Dämonenphase und die kleinen Augen kommen:

Raidleiter: Bei wem der Strahl zu nahe ist der sagt es bitte an.

Auf einmal kommt ein schrei durchs TS²

Psychokid: ICH HAB DEN KLEINSTEN ICH HAB DEN KLEINSTEN.....

ein riesen Lachen brach aus...

wipe

________________________________________________________________________

Blutelfentwinks und ihre Namen^^

Neulich im TS
Spieler X: Ist einer von euch Juwilier? Ich bräuchte ein paar Erze sondiert…
Spieler Y: Kein Problem, mein Twink kann dir das machen, also ‚Bückdich’
________________________________________________________________________
Letztens bei Moroes:

Raidleiter: Pull mal den Tisch da rechts ohne die Leute.
Spieler(?): Beine hat er ja, aber ob er kommt?

gemeint waren die Leute am Tisch ohne die daneben an der Wand
________________________________________________________________________

IlluX: Mann ich hasse kochen in Wow... ich hab 2 Rieseneier, mit welchem skill kann ich mir die braten?
... nach längerem gelächter im TS, hab ich auch verstanden worums geht ... xD
________________________________________________________________________
War glaube ich irgendwann mal im Slabby. Haben gerade nen Boss (glaube den Botschafter) gekillt. Ein Kampf ging los

Heiler: eh Tank die!
Tank: jeder zieht hier Aggro...außer mir
Mage: Nur der Schukre machst richtig

Gruppe down

Schurke (ich): ich war afk -.-
________________________________________________________________________
<LadyToffi> ich war doch heute im leipziger zoo
<LadyToffi> da war beim kinderklettergerüst son schild
<LadyToffi> "mit unterstützung der allianz erbaut"
<LadyToffi> und mein einziger gedanke war "puh, zum glück hat die horde den noch nicht kaputt gemacht"
________________________________________________________________________
[W]elcher
[ I ]diot
[ P]ullt
[ E]igentlich
________________________________________________________________________
A: Hat wer "Eine kolossale Bedrohung"?
B: Oh ja, in meiner Hose!
________________________________________________________________________
X: Tausche Seher gegen Aldor!"
Y: " Geh nach Shatt da stehen ganz viele Aldor rum..."
________________________________________________________________________
Ein kleiner Auszug aus einem längeren und anstrengenden Dialog
während unserer Offizierssitung:

...
Díehard: Wie heisst euer Gildenchef?
Vanyá: Samhain
Díehard: is der on?
Vanyá: noe
Díehard: kennst du seinen Twink?
Vanyá: jo
Díehard: wie heisst sein Twink?
Vanyá: Vanyá
Díehard: öhm, jetzt bin ich verwirrt
________________________________________________________________________
Nach dem x-ten Ticket zum Verteidigungswertes meines Tanks (+230 hat er, aber komischerweise werden nur +84 angezeigt und gewertet...) sagte der GM: "WoW läuft bei dir völlig normal, ich kann keinen Fehler feststellen."
Von MIR: "MOMENT, bevor du fragts...." "Ja WTF WDB INTERFACE alles gelöscht, verschoben unbenannt und was ich sonst nicht alles machen konnte. Sogar WoW neu installiert."
GM: "Na dann kann ich dir nicht helfen, kann ich dir sonst noch bei einem Problem helfen?"
ICH: " Du sagtest gerade du kannst mir nicht helfen, und jetzt willst du es doch wieder?"
GM: "Sorry falsch ausgedrückt!^^"
ICH: "Nein, dann kannst DU mir nicht Helfen!"
GM: "Na dann noch einen schönen abend, und mögen die Mobs vor dir erstarren und zu Staub zerfallen!"
ICH: "Mit Damage komm ich als Def-Tank bei den Mobs auch nicht weit..."
________________________________________________________________________
Neulich mit der Stammgruppe in TdM Hero, Taktikbesprechung für den zweiten Boss.

Besetzung: Protpala, Hexer, Schurke, Magier und Holypriest (Ich)

Ich: Okay, ich würd sagen, wir lassen die Debuffs auslaufen, das funktioniert wenigstens.
Schurke: Nee, auslaufen lassen ist uncool... Machen wir lieber Mantel der Schatten, Eisblock, Schieß mich tot und gib ihm!
Hexer: Ja... Mantel der Schatten ist für dich, Eisblock für <Magier> und Schieß mich tot für mich. -.-
________________________________________________________________________
Arathi Säge deffen absolut nichts los...

*nach 1-2 verstrichenen minuten*

ich: hilfeeeeee
xx: wasn?
ich: Bin Baum hab angst hier...
________________________________________________________________________
(Nach einem Wipe)
Tank(X) : Ey "Y" Heil ma !!!!
Jäger(Y): Ich bin Hunter !!
[Pet Gerezzt und Gehealt]
Tank(X): Ach und mich Heilst du Nicht ??
Jäger(Y): Stell dich mal auf alle Viere, gucken ob das Funktioniert ?!
Tank(X): Wie ist den der Befehl dafür ?

Neulich, auf einem RP Server:

- Ich, der heilige Ritter des Lichts werde Euch in der Schlacht gegen das böse Monstrum führen. Wir schlagen auf mein Kommando zum Ruhme des Lichts los.
- Dürfte ich dazu den tapferen Recken bitten, den Gegner aufzuhalten, auf das die wilde Bestie den weniger gerüsteten Kämpfern nicht zu nahe kommt.
- Und Du, Jägersmann aus dunklem Wald, stelle ihm Dein Tier zur Seite auf das es ihn mit Zähnen und klauen unterstützen möge.
- Heiliger Priester des Lichts, konzentriere Dein Können auf unseren tapferen Recken.
- Bitte, oh Du in den Künsten des Arkanen bewanderter Magier, lasse den Gegner in der Glut Deines Feuers vergehen.
- Schärfe Deinen giftgen Dolch Schurke und jage ihm die Klinge in den Rücken.
- Zeige ihm was wahre Furcht bedeutet, dunkler Hexenmeister, und lasse Deinen Diener auf die Bestie los.
- Und nun, Freunde des Lichts... kämpft, tötet im Namen der Allianz und des Lichts. AUF DEN KLIPPENEBER!!!



Zwerg: Elfen sind wie Schnittlauch.
Gruppe: ? ? ? ? ? ?
Zwerg: Aussen grün, innen hohl und sie tauchen immer gebündelt auf

_____________________________________________________________________

Barde: Ich kann Gitarre spielen.
Zwerg: Ich kann Streitaxt spielen.

_____________________________________________________________________

Zwerg: Gibt's hier im Wald irgendwo Holz ?

_____________________________________________________________________

Liegt der Hordy tot im Keller, war der Ally wieder schneller!
Liegt der Ally tot daneben, hat der Hordler fünf Kollegen!

_____________________________________________________________________

Magier zum Jäger: Warum hast du zwei Pets?
Druide: Ich bin kein Pet!

_____________________________________________________________________

Kommt ein Nachtelf in die Bar.
Sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Fragt der Elf: Was los Jungs? Is der Tischfussball kaputt?

_____________________________________________________________________

was ist die häufigste todesursache bei paladinen?
Blasenschwäche

_____________________________________________________________________

Gehen zwei Nachtelfen im Brachland spazieren,
aufeinmal tauchen 10 Hordler auf und attackieren
die zwei nachtelfen.
Sagt der eine Nachtelf: "Weg hier, bevor sie uns schnappen!!"
Sagt der zweite darauf: "Warum? du bist elf und ich bin elf
zusammen sind wir 22!"

_____________________________________________________________________

Treffen sich zwei Jäger... - Der eine Kritisch

_____________________________________________________________________

Wieviele Hordler braucht man, um nen Pala zu killen?
Zwei, einer haut ihn, der andere wartet im Gasthaus

_____________________________________________________________________

Treffen sich ein Christ und ein WOW-Spieler:
Christ: Du, der Papst ist tot!
WOW-Spieler: Was hat er denn gedropt?

_____________________________________________________________________

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Stück Holz und einem Paladin?
Holz Arbeitet!

_____________________________________________________________________

Warum gewinnt Illidan immer beim Poker? Wegen seinem guten Pokerface

_____________________________________________________________________

ein pala zum andern: Hey duell?
der andere: Ne sry, muss in 2 h off

_____________________________________________________________________

Sitzen 3 Leute am Lagerfeuer, sagt der eine: "Ich mach keinen dmg..."
Sagt der 2. : "Ich kann nicht heilen..."
Sagt der 3. : "Ich bin auch Pala..."

_____________________________________________________________________

warum lachen gnome immer?
weil sie das gras am sack kitzelt

_____________________________________________________________________

Letztens im chat:

Kennt wer WoW ?
Jaaaaaa
Spielst du ?
kann man das auch spielen ?
Was meinst du eig mit WoW ?
Na WoW-Die Entdecker zone

_____________________________________________________________________

Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer. Sagt der Lehrer: "Etwas spät, oder?"
_____________________________________________________________________

Magier sind wie Teppiche tragen Stoff und liegen ständig am Boden
_____________________________________________________________________

mein hund hat nachbars katze geraided. ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. dabei habe ich mir die aggro des nachbarn geholt.



_____________________________________________________________________

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

_____________________________________________________________________

Ein Schurke geht nach einem harten Kampf zum genervten Waffenhändler: "Was kosten die Wurfdolche?"

Dieser erwidert: "Ach die kriegst Du hinterher geschmissen..."

_____________________________________________________________________

Ein Zwerg zu einer Nachtelfe: "Es wäre schön, wenn du geil wärst!"

Die Elfe darauf: "Es wäre geil, wenn du schön wärst"

_____________________________________________________________________

Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern?

Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.

_____________________________________________________________________

Es wurde einmal ein Schmane im Duell getötet. Reaktion von Blizzard: "Das war keine Absicht, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Der Fehler wird im nächsten Patch behoben."

_____________________________________________________________________





Die letzten Worte.....

...eines Kriegers

-Den Ork schaff ich noch.
-Interessante Tür.
-Quatsch, das Schwert ist doch nicht verflucht.
-Ein Bier geht noch.
-OK, einverstanden, wir legen beide die Waffen nieder und klären das friedlich.
-Ich verirre mich nie.
-Ich weiss schon was ich tue.
-Warum spricht der komische Mann da in der Robe denn in Zeichensprache ?
-Nein, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Zauberer.
-Wieso sollte man das nicht essen können ?
-Ich zuerst. Ich zuerst.
-Wetten meins ist verflucht ?
-'Ne Drachenschuppe besorgen, das ist alles ?
-Von da hinten, trifft der nie.
-Ich glaube wir sind ihnen entkommen.
-Nur über meine Leiche.
-Beruhigt euch, erstmal müssen die an mir vorbei.

...eines Schurken

-Moment, das Schloß muss jetzt aufgehen.
-Kein Problem, das krieg ich locker auf.
-So ein Quatsch, da ist keine Falle drin.
-Die Wand ist gar nicht so hoch.
-Schau einfach nicht nach unten.
-Klar hält das Seil auch zwei Leute aus.
-Natürlich bin ich mir sicher, dass hier keine Fallen sind.
-Ich folge ihm lautlos.
-Ich habe es gefunden also gehört es mir auch.
-Halt mal.
-Schöne Truhe.
-Das merkt der nie.
-Der Ring gefällt mir.
-Klick?!? Was heisst hier klick?
-Ich hab nix gehört.
-Huuuch, wie kommt das denn da rein ?
-Das könnt Ihr nie im Leben beweisen.

..eines Magiers

-Hat ein Pentagramm nicht normalerweise 5 Ecken ?
-Den Dämon beherrsch ich locker.
-Interessante Formel.
-Interessante Schriftrolle.
-Bück dich Dämon. Pakt ist Pakt.
-Nein, ihr braucht nicht in Deckung zu gehen.
-Hab ich schon tausendmal gemacht.
-Keine Angst ich hab gelesen wie es funktioniert.
-Ich treffe schon.
-Moment ich habs gleich.
-Was ?
-Welcher Zauber ?
-Oh...Schutz gegen...?
-Lies schnell die Schriftrolle vor.
-Ich zweifle die Illusion an. [ Lieblingssatz von Darlok Patera ]
-HA ! Das weiss doch jeder, daß in der Flasche auf der Gift steht Heiltrank drin ist. Das
ist doch der älteste Trick der Welt.
-Dich mach ich mit meinem Dolch platt
-Wie lange kann ich eigentlich mit dem Zauber fliegen?

..eines Paladins

-Ich vertreibe die Untoten schon.
-Keine Angst.
-Heilung ?
-Äh..Gift heilen hast du gesagt ?
-Mein Gott schützt mich vor allen Gefahren.
-Es ist ein Tier. Es ist Neutral. Es wird mir, als Gläubigem nichts tun.
-Ich rolle mich unter den Beinen des "behaarten Monsters" durch, und heile den Schurken

Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd:
Landwirte sind IMBA.

Ein Mensch ist mit seinem Pferd im Wald von elwynn unterwegs.
Springt ein Hase aus dem Gebüsch und das Pferd scheut und wirft den Mensch ab.
Der steht gelassen auf, geht zu seinem Pferd und sagt ruhig: eins
,steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Beim Springen über einen Bach verschätzt sich das Pfer und landet mit dem Reiter im Wasser.
Der steigt triefnass ab, schaut dem Pferd in die Augen und sagt ruhig: zwei
Steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Als das Pferd an einem Baum hängenbleibt und das Bein des Reiters einquetscht steigt dieser ab, humpelt zum Kopf des Pferdes sagt ruhig: drei
,nimmt sein Schwert und versetzt ihm den Todesstoss.
sein ausritt ist damit beendet, er nimmt seinen Ruhestein zurück nach Stormwind.
Dort fragt ihn seine Frau wo denn sein mount abgeblieben sei. Als sie hört was geschehn ist, macht sie eine fürchterliche Szene.
Er schaut sie gelassen an und sagt ruhig: eins...

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen.
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.

Zwei Zwerge in einer Instanz - ein Tapferer und ein etwas Ängstlicher. Während der Tapfere steht und einen Gegner nach dem Anderen bekämpft, liegt der andere am Boden und fragt ganz verunsichert :"Nach was riecht eigentlich Blut ?" Der Tapfere, der wie ein Löwe kämpft und keine Zeit für ne Fragestunde hat, antwortet genervt :"Nach Schei...!" Darauf der Ängstliche :"Dann bin ich verwundet ."

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGH... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"


Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben???
100!!!
Einer hebt die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreht


Ein lvl 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"


Zwerg zum Elf: Wie ist die Luft dort oben?
Elf zum Zwerg: Es stinkt nach Zwergen!

priester sind mit ihrer rüssie schwer im vorteil...warum??? - schmeiß mal ne platte in die waschmaschiene...

Palas sind wie Atom Müll , man kann sie nich Vernichten allso Ignoriert man sie

zwei hasen sitzen auf einer wiese, Kommt ein Pala und macht gottes Schild an sagt der eine zum andern Hasen ," Siehst du er hat aus Gestern gelernt "

Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff voller Paladine untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe ?
Wenn die verdammten Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können.

Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Gnom wieder.

Sagt der 1 Orc: Hey guck ma! Der Gnom von gestern!
2. Orc: Lass dem ma wieder was aufs Maul geben!
1. Orc: Wir fragn den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne Filter hat wolln wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder n Grund für ne Klopperei!

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Gnom

1. Orc: Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?
Gnom: Mit oder ohne Filter?
1. Orc : Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!
*batsch*


Ein Gnom kommt an einen Teich, da steht ein Untoter Magier und schaut einen Fisch an. Der Untote macht mit dem Arm einen Kreis, und der Fisch schwimmt einen Kreis. der Untote macht mit dem Arm eine ZickZack-Bewegung und der Fisch schwimmt im ZickZack. Der Untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der Fisch schwimmt die Strecke genau nach.
"Was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom.
Der antwortet locker:"Die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre Überlegenheit ihren Willen auf!". Dann dreht er sich um und geht.
Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige Gnom noch da ist. Dieser steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....


Woran erkennt man das die Horde eine Alli Stadt geraided hat?

Die Mülleimer sind leer gefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!

ein gnom ein zwerg und ein taure sitzen in einer bar
sagt der zwerg zum gnom:wenn du den tauren zum lachen bringst gebe ich dir 100g.
sagt der gnom ok,geht hinüber zum tauren und flüstert ihm etwas ins ohr.
plötzlich fängt der taure lauthals zu lachen an.
der gnom geht zurück und nimmt sich die 100g.
sagt der zwerg:und wenn du ihn jetzt zum heulen bringst geb ich dir 400g.
der gnom geht wieder zum tauren und beide gehen zusammen vor die bar.
auf einmal stürmt der taure heulend in die bar.
der gnom geht zum zwerg und holt sich die 400g.
der zwerg fragt verwundert:wie hast du das gemacht?
darauf der gnom:also zuerst hab ich ihm gesagt das meiner (wir wissen alle was gemeint ist) größer ist....und dann hab ichs ihm bewiesen.....

Der Sohn eines WoW-Entwicklers erwischt seinen Vater mit der Nachbarin im Bett. Daraufhin der Vater: 'Ich mach alles was du willst, aber erzähl's bitte nicht der Mama!'.

der Sohn: 'Ich will meine eigene Klasse.'
Vater: 'Hm...naja...okay. Wie wärs mit nem Schamanen?'
Sohn: 'Oh ja!':
V: 'So was willst du denn können'
S: 'Na, was können denn die andren?'
V: 'Na krieger zum Beispiel können mit Waffen kämpfen.'
S: 'Oh ja das will ich auch.'
V: 'Okay, Dolche, Kolben, 2Hand-Waffen...'
S: 'Und was mach ich wenn der weiter weg steht? Ich will auch was für die Entfernung...Ich will zaubern...'
V: 'HeyHey...du kannst doch...'
S: '...Maaaaaamiiiii...'
V: 'Okok...Zauber...Naturzeuber passer sehr schön...Blitze, ok?'
S: ' Und wenns mehrere sind?'
V: '...ok Kettenblitze auch noch'
S: 'Und wenn mich jemand von weit weg beschießt? Ich will die daran hindern können...'
V: '...hm...jaja warte ist auch okay...Erdschock...'
S: 'und wenn ein Krieger kommt? Ich will die auch anhalten können!'
V: 'Komm jetz übertreibs nicht...'
S: 'Wo ist Mami eigentlich?...'
V: 'Okay, verlangsamen...Frostschock? Okay?'
S: 'Hm...nagut...und was kann ich für die Gruppe machen?'
V: 'Schaden?'
S: 'Das reicht mir nicht ich will buffen können!'
V: 'Buffen?'
S: 'MAMA!!!'
V: 'Ach ja Buffs...klingt super! Du bist Schamane...dann stell doch Totems.'
S: 'Und wieviele?'
V: 'Naja...Vier?'
S: 'MAAAA...'
V: 'Jaja Ruhe...wie wärs mit...ach egal soviele wie du willst'
S: 'Jaa! Aber die können auch schaden machen?...'
V: '...Ja'
S: 'und heilen...'
V: 'Ja'
S: 'und tanken...'
V: 'Ja'
S: 'und Mana wiedergeben..'
V: 'Reichts langsam?'
S: 'Maaaaamaaaaa!'
V: 'Und Mana gute Idee'
S: 'Und wenn ich fast tot bin? Ich will heilen können...Hey ein Auto...Mutti kommt nach Hause...'
V: 'Heilen...einwandfrei, warum nicht?'
S: 'Und ich will schneller sein als alle anderen...'
V: '...Geisterwolf...Klingt gut oder?
S: 'Ja...und ich will....'
V: 'Jetz Pass mal auf, ja? Du kannst Zaubern, Waffen benutzen, Heilen, Zauber unterbrechen, Buffen, schnell laufen, dotten, Gegner verlangsamen...was willst du denn noch können? Predigen und übers Wasser laufen?!!!'
S: 'Naja...predigen vielleicht nicht unbedingt...'

Ein Gnom läuft durch den Wald...sieht nen Tauren der sich grad ne Tüte dreht...nimmt den Joint und zertritt ihn auf dem Boden
Taure: Was solln das werden?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn....
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen einen Orc, der sich grade seine Crackpfeife anzünden will...der Gnom nimmt die Pfeife und wirft sie in den Fluss
Orc: Ey Alter hackts oder was?
Gnom: Drogen sind böööööse lass lieber joggen gehn...
und so joggen sie weiter

und treffen auf einen Trollberserker, der dich gerade fein säuberlich seine Line zusammenschneidet...der Gnom kommt, pustet das Koks weg.
Der Troll guggt ihn schief an...holt aus und haut ihm dermasen eine runter das der Gnom den ganzen weg zurück durch den wald kullert..daraufhin der taure und der orc: was sollte das denn jetzt? der kann doch nix dafür der sorgt sich nur um uns.
und der Troll: na weils mir auf den sack geht...jedesmal müssen wir joggen wenn der dämliche gnom auf LSD is...

Stehen 20 Menschen vor einem Hügel, auf dem in Abständen von 10 Sekunden immer wieder ein Taure auftaucht, winkt und wieder herunter geht.
Der Anführer der Menschen befiehlt seinem tapfersten Krieger :..Geh und schau was es mit diesem Treiben auf sich hat!´´
Der Krieger verschwindet hinter den Hügel, und nachdem er 30 Minuten nicht mehr auftaucht, befiehlt der Anführer , dass 15 Krieger zusammen nach dem
Rechten schauen sollen.
Die Krieger gehen, und es vergeht einige Zeit bis sich ein einziger Mensch mit letzter Kraft über den Hügel kommt. Als der Anführer fragt was passiert war , antwortet der verletzte Krieger : Es ist eine Falle............es waren 2 Tauren.

Treffen sich ein Magier und ein Krieger vor Stormwind.
Der Krieger ganz begeister: Oh, ein Magier, werter Herr Magier hättet ihr die güte mir einen kleine Trick zu zeigen, ich bin ganz begeister von Magiern...
Der Magier macht genervt darauf aufmerksam, dass er jetzt eigentlich seine Ruhe haben will. Doch der Krieger lässt nicht locker.
Der Magier lässt sich überreden ud spricht: Gut beugt euch vorne über, ich werde euch jetzt meinen daumen in den Arsch schieben.
Der Krieger lässt es sich gefallen, wunderts sich etwas und frägt: Und was is daran jetzt der Zauber???
Mage: Seht hier sind noch 2 Daumen....

Sitzen ein Mensch Schurke, Zwerg Jäger und Mensch Paladin am Lagerfeuer und warten darauf, dass ihre Frauen entbinden... Da kommt die
Elfen-Hebamme mit den 3 Neugeborenen und meint, dass sie die Kinder leider vertauscht habe... Der Schurke meint sofort "Ich erkenn mein Kind!!" und zeigt auf das kleine Zwergenbaby... Meint die Hebamme: "das ist doch wohl kaum möglich..." Meint der Schurke "sch****egal, Hauptsache nicht den Paladin


so hab ja nix bessres zu tun also legen wir mal nach :

Ein Jäger und ein Priester sind im Wald, sieht der Jäger einen Bären und legt an: "Scheiße, daneben!"
Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Der Jäger erblickt einen zweiten Bären: "Scheiße, daneben!"
Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Und der dritte Versuch des Jägers verfehlt: "Scheiße, daneben!"
Darauf der Priester: "Bruder, du darfst nicht Fluchen, Gott wird dich bestrafen!"

Plötzlich verdunkelt sich der Himmel, ein Blitz durchfährt den Priester und man hört von oben eine Stimme
"Scheiße, daneben!"

---------------------

Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: "Ich will töten!"
Der Kampfmeister antwortet: "Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht."
Der Pala: "Willst du mich vera.rschen?"
Der Kampfmeister: "Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!"

-------------------

Ein Troll liegt am Strand.
Da rennt von einmal ein Taure aus dem angrenzenden Wald und lacht sich schlapp.
Nach 10 Minuten geht er wieder rein und kommt nach kurzer Zeit wieder lachend aus dem Wald.
Wieder 10 Minuten und der Taure verschwindet wieder.
Das ging 1 Stunde so, bis der Troll mal den Tauren fragt: "Warum lachst du so?"
Taure: "Hattest du's schonmal mit einem Zwerg gemacht?"
Troll: "Ja klar, was ist so witzig?"
Taure: "Bei dir platzen die nicht, oder?"

Eine Raidgruppe der Allianz auf dem Weg durchs Brachland. Plötzlich sieht der Raidleiter , auf einem nahen Hügel, einen Trollschamanen der ihn mit obszönen Gesten beleidigt.
Sofot schickt er drei seinen Männer los um dem Schamanen manieren beizubringen. Er sieht wie der Troll hinter dem Hügel flieht, gefolgt von den drei Soldaten...
Kurze Zeit später steht der Trollschamane wieder auf dem Hügel und beleidigt weiter die Raidgruppe.
Leicht ange%@#*#%n befiehlt der Raidleiter nun zehn seiner besten Männer, ihm den Kopf des Trolls zu bringen.
Wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel, verfolgt vom Trupp Soldaten....
Nach einigen Minuten Steht der Troll wieder auf dem Hügel und schickt weiter Beleidigungen richtung Allianzraid.
Dem Raidleiter wirds jetzt zu bunt und er schick 20 Leute los um den Troll endgültig zu erledigen.
Und wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel gefolgt von den 20 Soldaten....
Kampflärm.......plötzlich Stille...
Als sich der Staub legt sieht der Raidleiter wie sich schwer verletzt einer seiner Soldaten über den Hügel schleppt.
"Was ist geschehen? Habt Ihr ihn erledigt?"
"Es war eine Falle,sir.......hinter dem Hügel war noch ein zweiter Schamane

Treffen sich ein Troll Jäger, eine Blutelf Schurkin und ein Tauren Krieger auf dem Blackrock. Neben ihnen stand Medivh welcher jeden von ihnen eine magische Feder in die Hand drückte und erklärte: "Haltet die Feder in der Hand und gleitet hinab auf den Boden. Die eleganteste Darbietung bekommt von mir ein mächtiges Artefakt dargeboten!".

Zuerst sprang der Tauren Krieger. Behäbig wie ein Felsbrocken taumelte der Taure auf den Boden. Medivh schüttelte nur den Kopf.

Als nächstes die Blutelf Schurkin. Mit mehreren Salti und Schrauben glitt ihr hagerer Körper auf den Boden. Medivh war begeistert.

Zuletzt der Troll Jäger. Energisch wie ein Orkan bot er ein Arsenal von Salti, Drehungen und Schrauben an und landete dabei sanft auf den Boden. Medivh fielen die Augen aus vor dieser Darbietung.

Kurz bevor er dem Troll Jäger das unglaublich mächtige Artefakt gab, hörte man ein lautes Grollen und Beben aus dem Blackrock. Das Pet des Troll Jägers eilte aus dem Blackrock, im Schlepptau Nefarius, Ragnaros und alle anderen üblen Bosse. Medivh: "Du *!%@%@!@! Warum hast du dein dämmliches Pet nicht despawnt???!!!"


Ein Druide, ein Hexenmeister und ein Paladin wollen die Tore von Sturmwind durchqueren.
Am Eingang steht eine Wache, hält die drei auf und spricht:"Wir suchen einen Schurken, der sich des Verrats an der Allianz schuldig gemacht hat. Daher muss ich um Euch passieren zu lassen, sichergehen dass niemand von Euch ein Schurke ist."

Der Druide wechselt sofort seine Gestalt und steht als Bär vor der Wache.
"Ah, ein Druide. Ja, Du darfst vorbei."

Der Hexenmeister beschwört seine Sukkubus.
"Oh, werter Hexenmeister. Auch Du darfst passieren."

Der Paladin zuckt mit den Schultern und sagt:"Aber ich kann doch nichts."
"Ah, Du bist ein Paladin. Willkommen in Sturmwind."

Eine Nachtelfin schreibt ein Ticket ein einen GM wegen Se.xueller Belästigung.



GM: Hallo, ich bin blablba, wie kann ich dir helfen?

Nachtelfin: Immer wenn xxx mich sieht, sagt er mein Haar riecht gut.

GM: Ich kann keine Belästigung feststellen?

Nachtelfin: Er ist ein Gnom...

Der König der Allys reitet durch das Brachland mit tausenden von Gefolgsleuten und verfolgen einen einzelnen schamane. Plötzlich verschwindet der Shami hinter einem Berg. Der König der Allys schickt 100 Männer hinterher um den Shami zur strecke zu bringen. Hinter dem Berg donnert und blitz es und wird dann wieder ruihig. Der König schickt 1000 seiner Männer hinter den Berg. Wieder donnert und blitz und wird dan wieder ganz ruhig. Der König wird wütend und schickt seine ganze Armee hinter den Berg (250.000 Allys). Es donnert und blitz wieder und nach einigen Stunden kommt ein einzelner, verlezter Allys hinter dem Berg hervor gehumpelt und sagt zum König der Ally "WIR HATTEN KEINE CHANCE, ES WAREN 2 VON IHNEN"

'n Zwerg kommt leicht aufgeregt in 'ne Kneipe: "'n Schnaps und 'n Bier ... ach was 'ne Lokalrunde ... bevors los geht".
Der Wirt ist etwas verwirrt, schenkt die Runde aus und beobachtet den Zwerg.
Kurz darauf: "noch 'ne Schnap, 'n Bier und 'ne Runde bevors losgeht".
"OK", denkt sich der Wirt ... "was solls" und schenkt aus.
Nach 5 Minuten: "und noch 'n Schnaps, 'n Bier und 'ne Runde bevors losgeht"
Dem Wirt wirds solangsam suspekt: "Wie willst Du das eigentlich alles bezahlen"
Der Zwerg: "Ups ... jetzt gehts los"

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:






"Na, ... warst`scheis.sen ?"


Ein Zwerg geht in eine Bar, und sieht hinterm tresen eine truhe voller Gold. Der zwerg Fragt den Barkeeper
warum da so viel gold drinne ist. Der Barkeeper antwortet :" Hier läuft immoment ne Wette, wenn du 3 Aufgaben bestehst gewinnst du alles, du musst nur 10g vorher bezahlen.

Der Zwer willigt ein und Fragt was die Drei Aufgaben sind,


1 Aufgabe 10 stacks Altbier aus Loch Modan trinken
2 Den Taurendruiden draussen versuchen in Bärengestalt festbinden
3 Die hübsche nachtelfin im dritten stock versuchen flach zulegen.

Der Zwerg fängt an zu trinken.

Nach 10 min ist er sturzbetrunken und rennt raus.
Man hört wildes gejaule und Gebrüll.

Nach etwa 15 min kommt der Zwerg mit völlig zerissenen Klamotten rein, und schreit

"WO IST DIE NACHTELFIN DIE ICH ANBINDEN SOLLTE?"

Und zur Frage, was der tote Papst gedropped hat: Nen Stab und ne Heilerrobe!

"Hallo, ich bin Johannes Paul II. Ich spiele einen untoten Priester. Was spielst Du?"

Kommt ein Taure zum Arzt. Auf seinem Kopf sitzt ein Papagei.
Fragt der Arzt: "Was hast du denn da?!?"
Sagt der Papagei: "Ich hab' ein Geschwür am Arsch..."

Ein Ork und seine Frau sind seit 50 Jahren verheiratet. Jedoch hat der Ork eine verschlossene Schublade in einem Schrank die die Frau noch nie offen gesehen hat. Doch eines Tages:
F: Wir sind jetzt 50 Jahre verheiratet und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was in der Schublade ist. Öffne sie doch mal.

Gesagt getan in der Schublade befinden sich 3 Nüsse und 500G.

F: Wozu dienen die 3 Nüsse?
O: Mann immer wenn ich dich betrogen habe, habe ich eine hineingelegt.
F: Ah, na ja 3mal in 50 Jahren ist verschmerzbar. Aber die 500G ?
O: Immer wenn die Schublade voll war habe ich die Nüsse verkauft.



Was sagt ein Kobold an einem lauen Sommerabend zu der Elfin seiner Träume bei einem Dinner?

Du nicht nehmen Kerze!!


Womit bringt man einem Paladin um den Verstand?
Man erklährt ihm seine Rolle in der Gruppe!


Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um einen Paladin betrunken zu machen?
Zehn! Neun die ihm erklähren was er mit dem Glas vor ihm anfangen muss und einen der der ihm das Met mit dem Trichter einführt!


Warum gibt es soviele Paladine?
Dumm ****t gut!


Warum sollten alle Paladine Landwirte werden?
Die dümmsten Bauern ernten die grössten Kartoffeln!


Auge um Auge,
Zahn um Zahn...
So macht man einen Pala an!



Wie viele Orks bruahct man für eine Schifftaufe?


1 hällt die flasche die anderen 1000 werfen das schiff dagegen

Ein gnom sitzt in einer bar und sieht einen tauren der überhaupt keine Miene verzieht aussieht. Er fragt den Wirt was mit ihm los sei. Dieser sagt ihm: das ist Mr. Keine Gefühle. Wer es schafft ihn zum lachen zu bringen und danach zum weinen bekommt 100g. Die Wette gilt. Der Gnome geht hin und flüstert ihm etwas ins ohr. Daraufhin muss der Taure so arg lachen. Ihm kommen sogar die Tränen und er kann nicht mehr aufhören. Dann gehen die beiden vor die Tür. Als sie zurückkommen, kommt der Taure tränenübergossen und weinend hinein. Der Wirt gab dem Gnom das Geld. " Aber ich will wissen was du getan hast" "Ganz einfach, zuerst habe ich ihm gesagt mein Ding sei größer als seins. Daraufhin musste er lachen. Vor der Tür hab ichs ihm dann gezeigt^^, da musste er weinen ^^"

der eine ist jäger und der andere geht auch nicht in die instanz.

sagt der ein mob zum andern: "auch schon wieder da?"

der eine mob zum anderen: "seit dem ehrensystem haben wir auch nicht mehr viel zu tun!"

räumt ein paladin mal schnell die mobs weg.

warum haben elfen keine magier? mondbrunnen erhalten, nicht leersaufen!


Fragt ein Troll nen Untoten nach dem weg. Untoter reißt sich die Nase ab und wirft sie weg. "Immer der Nase nach."

Was ist ein Untoter im schwimmbad? brausetablette!

Was macht ein Untoter in der Disco? tanzen bis die fetzten fliegen!

Was macht ein untoter wenn ihm langweilig ist? er läuft gegen die wand und spielt 3D-Puzzel ^^

Und es ist wirklich nicht toll, blondinen zu nachtelfen zu machen! sondern zu paladinen ^^

und von den zwergenfrauen: "ich mag mein bier, wie meine männer: dunkel und stark!"

Wie verkleidet sich ein Nachtelf als Troll? Er klebt sich ne dicke Nase und Hauer an! (lacht, ihr unwürdigen! und wenn ihr es nicht machen solltet, so wird meine stählernde ffaust euch zerschmettern!!! [Nicht ernst nehmen!{könnt ihr aber}])

-Neulich in der instanz-

A: Sag mal sammelst du schwerter? Oó

B(Magier): Ich kämpf halt gern damit...

A: Ich weiß, nur so wie du bei den schwertern auf n gehst, glaub ich du würdest sogar arthas kloppen sobald der ingame is, in hoffnung auf das schwert...

B: aber sonst gehts noch, oder? hälts mich für bescheuert?

A: *phew* gut...aber zugetraut hätt ich's dir

B: ... frostmourne issen zweihänder, das kann ich nich nutzen..

eines Tages im WOW Land war eine Gruppe Allies als mutig bekannt.
Sie wollten mal nen Drachen sehn und zogen los gegen Ihn zu bestehn.
Die Horde lauerte Ihnen schon auf und der kampf begann.
Sehr schnell war es vorbei mit der Drachen killerei. Die allies gab es von nun an nicht mehr !

Und die Moral der Geschicht

Allies schaffen Hordler nicht *g*
(Spiel nur alianz aber was anderes hat sich nicht gereimt)

treffen sich 2 allys, der eine ist pala der andere macht auch keinen schaden...

was haben palas und kondome gemeinsam
mit is sicherer
ohne ists schöner

treffen sich 2 allys, der eine ist pala der andere macht auch keinen schaden...

was haben palas und kondome gemeinsam
mit is sicherer
ohne ists schöner

Unterhalten sich zwei Schüler.
1. "kommst Du morgen zu Schule?"
2. "klar, warum nicht?"
1. "weil du gestern und heute auch nicht da warst!?!"
2. "ja, aber morgen ist Mittwoch, da sind die Server eh down

Wie nennt man es wenn der Jäger sein Tier trainiert? ...Petting!

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Pala.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:
"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"


Ein Jäger, ein Mage und ein Krieger sitzen auf einem Berg und beginnen zu reggen, plötzlich rennt das Pet los und pullt einen Spot. Die Mobs killen den Krieger und den Mage, der Hunter stellt sich tot und wartet bis sein Pet ripped. Die ersten Worte des Jägers: "Mit solchen Noobs spiel ich nicht mehr"

Was haben ein Schurke und ein Schwuler gemeinsam?

Beide kommen von Hinten.

Treffen sich früh morgens zwei Tauren.Der eine hat einen Sack voll zappelnder Gnome geschultert.Meint der andere: "Oh, du hast ja neue Angelköder besorgt!"

Was passiert wenn man einem Pala in Viagra gibt?
Dann stehen 2 doof in der Gegend rum.

1.) Lv 1: Ein junger Druide betritt die Welt.

(Die schwarzen Großdrachen flüchten in Instanzen, die Silithiden mauern das große Tor zu.)

2.) Lv 10: Der Druide erhält die Bärengestalt.

(Einige Jäger kommen bei dem Versuch, eigenartige Bären mit spitzen Ohren bzw. Hörnern zu zähmen, auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben...)

3.) Lv 16: Der Druide erhält die Wassergestalt.

(Die Murlocs flüchten an Land, nur um kurze Zeit später dort von den Druiden aus 2.) verkloppt zu werden.) XD

4.) Lv 20: Der Druide erhält die Katzengestalt.

(Eine Delegation bestehend aus Murlocs, Troggs, Ogern, Furbolgs, Worgs und Ebenenschreitern fordert Geisterheiler für NSCs.)

5.) Lv 30: Der Druide erhält die Reisegestalt.

(Raum und Zeit passen sich den Druiden an...)

6.) Lv 32: Der Katzendruide erlernt die Fähigkeit, Humanoide aufzuspüren.

(Die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Bezeichnung *Wildtier* für ihre Spezies.)

7.) Lv 40: Der Druide hat die Metamorphose zum Gott abgeschlossen: Terrorbärengestalt, Hurrikan, Moonkingestalt/Anregen/Rudelführer.

(Mana- und Heiltränke werden überflüssig, ebenso wie Priester, Magier, Schurken und Krieger...; in Ironforge und Ogrimmar bricht eine besondere Form der "Vogelgrippe" aus; die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Evakuierung aus Azeroth.)

8.) Lv 54: Ein Druide verprügelt alleine einen Magier, einen Schurken und einen Krieger......und das in seiner Wassergestalt.......an Land.......und ohne Equip.

(Ein junger Elfenkrieger versteht die Welt nicht mehr.)

9.) Lv 60: Die ersten Druiden kaufen ein Reittier...

(Die Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an, weil sie dort weniger Druiden als Gegner haben werden...)


Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"


Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt: “Ich will töten!”
Der Kampfmeister antwortet: “Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht.”
Der Pala: “Willst du mich vera.rschen?”
Der Kampfmeister: “Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!”

Ein Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben.
Der Jäger darufhin: "Scheisse Daneben"
Der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
Darauf gehn sie weiter.

Ein Stück weiter treffen sie wieder den Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an, und schießt daneben.
Der Jäger wieder darauf hin: "Scheisse daneben"
wieder der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
wieder gehn sie weiter.

und ein 3. mal treffen sie den Bären. Der Jäger trifft wieder nicht und brüllt: "Scheisse, daneben"
Daraufhin verdunkelt sich der Himmel und ein Blitz trifft den Priester.
Von oben hallt es nur: "Scheisse, daneben"

Unterhalten sich 2 Zwerge:
"Angenommen du hättest nur dein Gewehr und 2 Patronen und plötzlich tauchen 1 Ork, 1 Untoter und 1 Elf auf, was würdest du tun?"
"Zweimal auf den Elfen schiessen ! "

Ein Nachtelf Jäger muss dringend seine Notdurft verrichten. Er hält es überhaupt nicht mehr aus, drum hockt er sich gleich neben die Strasse richtung Astranaar und macht sein Häufchen. Als er fertig ist, denkt er sich, na so kann ich das auch nicht liegen lassen. Also nimmt er seinen Lederhut und deckt damit die Sauerei zu. Am nächsten Tag rennt eine Gnom-Schurkin ganz aufgeregt nach Astranaar und schreit,:"Die Horde wird immer grausamer. Da draussen wurde ein jäger ermordet, von dem ist nur noch das Hirn übrig. "

Paladine sind die einzige klasse die herausgefunden haben das eichörnchen nach 10min enrage gehen

Stehen zwei Nachtelfen auf einen Berg.
Da sehen sie plötzlich 10 Hordler auf sie
zukommen,da sagt der einen Nachtelf zum
anderen:Komm lass uns hier verschwinden,
sonst erledigen die uns.Darauf sagt der
andere: Nein du bist Elf und ich bin Elf
und zusammen sind wir 22.

(so die erweiterung eines witzetz aus dem ersten teil)

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!


Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…


Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“

Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“

Ich: „Stormwind?“

Sie: „Ne von H&M“

Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“

Sie: „Inst..was?“

Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“


Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“

Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“

Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“

Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“

Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“

Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“


Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:


Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“


Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“


Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!


Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!


Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!


Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“

Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?

Ich: „Ne, Schurke“

Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“

Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“

Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“


Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.


Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“

Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“

Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“


Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“


Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.


Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“

Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“

Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“

Ich: „Ingenieur“

Polizei: „Für was?“

Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“


Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“


Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“

Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“


Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“


Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“

Ich: „Ja, Darth“

Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“

Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“

Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“

Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!

Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“


Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.


Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“

Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“

Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“

Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“

Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“

Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“

Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“

__________________________________________________ _________________________

Ab hier hab ich witer ausgedacht xDDD


Er : scheiße hab noch Cooldown

Ich : omfg ich auch noch -.-

Er : wart ich Whisper kurz Vladislav an

Ich : Wen?

Er : so nen dreckiger Russischer Warlock

Ich : ahh lol ok

er : Der penner will 5g haben

Ich : ohh lolol hab nur noch 500g und will auf ne angel sparen

Er: was willst du mit ner angel?

Ich : natürlich PvP rocken

Er : du bist n Schurke

Ich: ololol du bob! ich bin ShadowBanger ich kann auch 2 h tragen

Er : Aso na dann

Ich : jezz mach mir mal Wasser

Er : du bist n Rogue! du hast energie!

Ich : tzzz.. das sagst du nur weil ich schwarz bin!

Er : Du bsit nicht schwarz..

Ich : das sagst du auch nur weil ich schwarz bin

Er : -.- hier hasu Wasser

Ich : was soll ich mit wasseR!! ich bin SCHURKE!! du gimp ey -.-
__________________________________________________ ____________________


kurz darauf kamen diese Leute von der Gimpgilde " Polizei " wieder

mit ihrer patner gilde " GsG 9 "

Polizist : das ist er..

Ich : genau ihr bobs... ich bins! und ich muss auch gleich wieder hab MC

Polizist : Sie gehen nirgendswohin... sie haben lebenslang

Ich : ööhm... Nö MC.. ist lebenslang schonwieder so ne Piss 40 man raid ini die man auch mit
5schafft o.O

Polizist : sag ma wolln sie mich verarschen? Ich werd gleich zum tiger!

Ich : ein Druide! digga du trägst Stoff und bistn Druide, des ist voll schlecht

Polizist : VON WAS REDEN SIE!

Ich : na sie können doch leder tragen... und sie tragen stoff.. und des ist grüner Crap..

polizist : Crap?

Ich : jaa fette scheiße von DM!

Polizist : Deutsche Qualität is spitzen qualität!

Ich : ofmg du gimp! Stfu
__________________________________________________ _________________

da sagte auf einmal ein anderer Sträfling..
HEY SHADOWBANGER!! STEALTH AMBUSH VANISH! AMBUSH Down!!

kurz darauf tat ich des und schlug mit meinen 2 Epischen Dolchen auf den polizisten ein

Ich : omfg du blutest ja... Scheiß Bloodpatch... Fetischist du!

Gsg9 : Er ist bewaffnet!! SChießt!!

Ich : omfg ihr noobs ich mach Mantel Des Schattens... und ihr trefft mich nicht!

Gsg9 : wir sind Jäger!

Ich : KACKE!!

pic mount: 600g
2tes gildenfach: 250g
Neuer kompletter smocking: 10g
Einen pala sterben sehen: Unbezahlbar

Wo findet man Palas?
Überall da wos licht an is.

Was hat ein Pala und ein g gemeinsam?
Mit beidem is nich viel anzufangen.

Was hat n Pala und n gummistiefel gemeinsam?
Man braucht sie nur bei schlechtem wetter
Wenn se nass sind stinken se
und zu den kumpelz mitnehmen, niemals.

Sagt der Zwerg zum Elf: "Wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, die Hungersnot wäre ausgebrochen!"
Entgegnet der Elf: "Und wenn man dich sieht, könnte man meinen, du wärst daran schuld!"

Zwei Elfen beobachten im Wald eine Gruppe Orks. Sagt der eine Elf zum
anderen: "Ich bin Elf, du bist Elf. Zusammen sind wir 22, laß' sie uns
umzingeln!"

ein gnom kommt an einen teich, da steht ein untoter magier und schaut einen fisch an. der untote macht mit dem arm einen kreis, und der fisch schwimmt einen kreis. der untote macht mit dem arm eine zickzack-bewegung und der fisch schwimmt im zickzack. der untote fuchtelt kompliziert herum und der fisch schwimmt die strecke genau nach.
"was machst du da?" fragt der gnom.
der antwortet locker:"die höhere intelligenz zwingt der niedereren durch ihre überlegenheit ihren willen auf!". dann dreht er sich um und geht.
nach einer halben stunde kommt der untote wieder um zu schauen ob der lästige gnom noch da ist. dieser steht wirklich noch am teich und rührt sich nicht, nur sein mund geht auf - und zu - und auf - und zu.....

Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fußballfeld?

Faulen!

Ein Schurke geht nach einem harten Kampf zum genervten Waffenhändler: "Was kosten die Wurfdolche?"

Dieser erwidert: "Ach die kriegst Du hinterher geschmissen..."



Ein Zwerg zu einer Nachtelfe: "Es wäre schön, wenn du geil wärst!"

Die Elfe darauf: "Es wäre geil, wenn du schön wärst"




Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern?

Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.

s war vor ein paar Wochen. Da verirrte sich ein Mensch (Lvl 10) nach
Undercity. Mit stolz geschwellter Brust ging er in?s Gasthaus, hieb mit
seinem Schwert so hart auf einen Tisch ein, dass dieser zerbrach und
Brüllte. "He ihr da! Wirt! Ist denn hier in diser Scheisstadt denn
garnichts los?" "Normal schon, aber wir begraben gerade einen Menschen".
Der Mensch wurde kreidebleich. "Wie denn das?" "Nun, er kam hier rein,
hieb mit seinem Schwert einen Tisch entzwei und brüllte herum ob denn in
dieser scheiss Stadt nichts los sei..."



ein Gnom kommt wutenbrannt in die Schenke und fragt schreiend; Wer hat draussen mein Pferd mit Rosa Farbe angemalt?
Da steht ein taure auf und meint ,dass das das sein Werk war. Da meint der Gnom; Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass die Farbe jetzt getrocknet ist und du das Pferd nun lackieren kannst.


Spieler1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihn8en?
Spieler2: Weihn8en? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?
Spieler1: Nee...da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn. ^^

Wie findet man den Bauchnabel einer Blutelfe? Ganz einfach man fahre mit dem Finger solange den Rücken entlang bis er das dritte mal einrastet.


in Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben. Der Jäger darufhin: "Scheisse Daneben" Der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter" Darauf gehn sie weiter. Ein Stück weiter treffen sie wieder den Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an, und schießt daneben. Der Jäger wieder darauf hin: "Scheisse daneben" wieder der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter" wieder gehn sie weiter. und ein 3. mal treffen sie den Bären. Der Jäger trifft wieder nicht und brüllt: "Scheisse, daneben" Daraufhin verdunkelt sich der Himmel und ein Blitz trifft den Priester. Von oben hallt es nur: "Scheisse, daneben"


sagt ein draine: was meinst du damit das ich ein tintenfisch im gesischt habe???


Ein Druide, ein Hexenmeister und ein Paladin wollen die Tore von Sturmwind durchqueren.
Am Eingang steht eine Wache, hält die drei auf und spricht:"Wir suchen einen Schurken, der sich des Verrats an der Allianz schuldig gemacht hat. Daher muss ich um Euch passieren zu lassen, sichergehen dass niemand von Euch ein Schurke ist."

Der Druide wechselt sofort seine Gestalt und steht als Bär vor der Wache.
"Ah, ein Druide. Ja, Du darfst vorbei."

Der Hexenmeister beschwört seine Sukkubus.
"Oh, werter Hexenmeister. Auch Du darfst passieren."

Der Paladin zuckt mit den Schultern und sagt:"Aber ich kann doch nichts."
"Ah, Du bist ein Paladin. Willkommen in Sturmwind."

Paladin: Auch genannt, das schwächste "Glied" in der WoW-Truppe, kann alles bzw. nichts. Er kann heilen, kämpfen, Auren machen, und vieles mehr, doch er kann nichts davon gut. In vielen Gruppen ist es Pflicht bei einem Wipe (dt: Welcher Idiot Pullt Eigentlich) zu rufen:"Der Pala wars!", recht schnell wurde klar das der Paladin in diesem Spiel die den-Kopf-für-Alles-hinhaltende Figur war, kurz gesagt: er hatte die sogenannte Arschkarte gezogen...Kein Wunder das sich auch viele Spieler darüber aufregen wenn der Paladin nach einem 50 minütigen Duell gewinnt, weil er sich die ganze Zeit Hoch-heilt und dir am Ende mit seinem fettem Hammer eins überbrät. Ebenfalls gefürchtet Das sogenannte "Gottesschild" (auch Angstblase, bubble, oder "verdammte Sauerei" genannt) für bis zu 8 Sekunden wird der Paldin mir nichts dir nichts Unverwundbar, läuft Schadenfroh durch die Gegend und kloppt auf allem rum was sich bewegt. Die meisten professionellen Paladine beherrschen die wohl ausgefallenste Taktik dennje: Sie benutzen ihre "Bubble", setzen sich hin, freuen sich, und benutzen ihren Ruhestein (der einen in das nächstgelegene ******en-Bordell befördert). In diesen 8 Sekunden erlebt so manche Tastatur den schlimmsten Albtraum, gnadenlos haut das Kellerkind auf die Tasten und kann doch nichts gegen den Paladin machen...Manche Tastaturen werden daher meist mit Sekundenkleber auf dem Schreibtisch befestigt, damit sie nicht plötzlich im Spielgeschehen gegen die nächste Wand fliegen. Um den Paladinen ein Feedback zu geben wie lustig es doch ist gegen sie Duelle zu verlieren denken sich viele Spieler Witze aus, unter Anderem: "Ein Paladin ist wie ein Kondom -mit ist es sicherer, ohne machts mehr Spaß oder was ist der Unterschied zwischen ner Schnecke und nem Pala. Ein Paladin verkriecht sich schneller". Es wird sogar gemunkelt das sich bei Palas ein ganz besonderer Cheat mit dem Namen "reallife" aktiviert wenn man die Tastenkombination "ALT+F4" betätigt.

wieviele Untote braucht man um eine
Glühbirne auszuwechseln ?

Gar keinen, sie leben lieber im dunklen


Treffen sich 2 im Wald von Elwynn... Der eine ist Pala, der andere macht auch keinen Schaden,

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"


----------



## Mithriwan (7. Dezember 2008)

"Im Bosskampf:

Tank: Pls, achtet auf eure Aggro..
Tank: Hey, Aggro reset..


Hexer stirbt...
Tank stirbt...
Raid stirbt..

Tank: Guckt doch mal auf dein Omen. reset dein Aggro. Aggro sollte nicht über dem TAnk sein..

Hexer: Was ist Omen? wie reset ich die Aggro?

Raid: sprachlos"


A... ha.... ha...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Watn Witz...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2008)

viele doppelt,aber genial


mir fallt noch 1 ein
Pala "Licht gibt mir kraft!"
"Schalt den scheinwerfer an, dann kriegst du mukis"


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Dezember 2008)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> "Im Bosskampf:
> 
> Tank: Pls, achtet auf eure Aggro..
> Tank: Hey, Aggro reset..
> ...


Der witz kommt kürzer besser: 

Hexer haben eine sehr mächtigen Skill um aggro zu reduzieren:























Sterben!


----------



## schicksalslord (7. Dezember 2008)

wegen dem dopelten witzen sory zu meiner entschuldigung bei so vielen schaut man nicht immer darauf ob mal 1 oder 2 (sind wahrscheinlich mehr als 1 oder2) doppelt sind.


----------



## Bloodpak (8. Dezember 2008)

Gehen 2 Zwerge in die Taverne von Goldhain.
Sagt der eine: komm wir nehemen uns jeder ne Braut und gehen aufs Zimmer.

Gesagt, getan.

Bei dem ersten läuft es ziemlich schlecht und er setzt sich aufs Bett.

Er lauscht im Nebenzimmer und hört die Frau sagen: 1,2,3 und hopp und wieder 1,2,3 und hopp.
Er denkt mist die haben Spaß und ich nicht.

Er hört nach 30 min immer noch: 1,2,3 und hopp, 1,2,3 und hopp. 

Dann ist Stille und der 2te Zwerg kommt in das Zimmer.
Er fragt und wie ist es bei dir gelaufen?

Sagt der 1te: schlecht, hab ihn nicht hoch gekriegt.Und bei dir?
Sagt der 2te: Auch schlecht.... ich bin nicht mal auf das Bett hochgekommen.

Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (8. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> bin nicht sicher ob es hier schon irgendwo stehet also hier sind noch welche



Gute "Gutes Best off" der Witze hier aus dem Thread.


----------



## Arquilis (10. Dezember 2008)

wie merkt man sich die 11880 ?
- 11 Mobs, 88 Palas, 0 Kills













________________________
ja ich spiele einen paladin


----------



## Rhaskhur (18. Dezember 2008)

Jesus is so buggy gewesen!
nachdem firstkill erst mal 3tage warten bis zum respawn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (18. Dezember 2008)

Tut uns doch bitte ein gefallen liebe Buffedmods...schliesst diesen Thread. Diese Wiederholungen sind grausame Folter. Das Ding ist viel zu gross, das liest sich kein Mensch mehr durch und daher lesen wir sooft das 88 Palas 0 Schaden machen, während der Taure seinen *PieeeeP* ins Wasser hängt um die Tiefe auszuloten.
Bitte im Namen von allem was heilig ist. Macht Es Zu...^^


----------



## etmundi (19. Dezember 2008)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Tut uns doch bitte ein gefallen liebe Buffedmods...schliesst diesen Thread. Diese Wiederholungen sind grausame Folter. Das Ding ist viel zu gross, das liest sich kein Mensch mehr durch und daher lesen wir sooft das 88 Palas 0 Schaden machen, während der Taure seinen *PieeeeP* ins Wasser hängt um die Tiefe auszuloten.
> Bitte im Namen von allem was heilig ist. Macht Es Zu...^^



Ignoriere den Thread doch einfach und gut ist.
Kommen doch immer wieder neue witze hinzu.


----------



## Galjun (19. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. Dezember 2008)

Warum brauchen Palas Tempowertung?
Damit sie schneller "Ruhestein" casten können.

Mein selbstversuch ein Palawitz zu machen >.<


An einer dunklen Gasse schleicht ein Untoter Schurke mit einem grossen Sack auf dem Rücken... plötzlich entdeckt ihn eine Orcische Wache.
Wachmann: "Halt! Was schleicht Ihr Nachts zu dieser zeit hier rum?"
Schurke: "Ich war nur schnell etwas einkaufen.. Wachmann!"
Der Wachmann misstrauisch: "Haltet Ihr mich für ein Narr? Zu dieser Zeit sind alle Läden geschlossen!"
**Der Schurke schaut den Wachmann an, stellt den Sack auf dem Boden und setzt sich darauf**
Der Wachmann erneut: "Was habt Ihr eigentlich in dem grossen Sack?"
Schurke: "Hasenfutter..."
Der Wachmann wieder misstrauisch: "Hasenfutter? Das will ich sehen! Öffnet sofort den Sack!"
**Der Schurke öffnet den Sack als ob nichts währe und zeigt es dem Wachmann**
Wachmann: "Gold, Diamanten, Silber und Ihr wollt mir weiss machen das dies Hasenfutter ist?"
Der Schurke sehr selbstbewusst: "Gewiss doch! Ich gebe es meinen Hasen, falls sie es nicht mögen, verkaufe ich es weiter."
Der Orcische Wachmann weiss nichtmehr was sagen und lässt den Schurken weiterziehen.

Ist ein uralter Spanischer Witz von ende 80er, habe es versucht passend zu WoW zu machen.


----------



## Vranthor (19. Dezember 2008)

DaKurt schrieb:


> endgeil paar witze^^
> 
> aber bei ein paar .... manman
> 
> ...



Du sagtest, paar Witze?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber schonmal Thread Titel gelesen? Dort steht "WoW-Witze" also pack deine Chuck Norris schön wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (19. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Du sagtest, paar Witze?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er hat das ganze vor über 2 Jahren gepostet.
seit 1 1/2 Jahren ist er nicht mehr aktiv.

Aber danke das du die alten Chucky Witze wieder hoch geholt hast.

Jetzt werden sicherlich noch mehr folgen.
Dickes Gratz von mir dazu.


----------



## Rhaskhur (19. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Er hat das ganze vor über 2 Jahren gepostet.
> seit 1 1/2 Jahren ist er nicht mehr aktiv.
> 
> Aber danke das du die alten Chucky Witze wieder hoch geholt hast.
> ...


Ich hab zwar au nix dagegen wenn hier einer Chuck norris wahrheiten postet,
aber leider wird wegen diesem post höchstwahrscheinlich dieser thread zu einem Chuck Norris thread weil jeder ankommt und sagt:
"ich kenn noch den: Chuck norris..."


----------



## Seaz (19. Dezember 2008)

Is jetzt net direkt nen Witz,aber wie ich finde auch sehr lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Paladin DPS is like the female orgasm. Some claim it's a myth, many try to make it happen and have no idea how and most movies of it are fake.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (19. Dezember 2008)

Steht ein Paladin vor SW, dann kommt ein Schurke vorbei und der Paladin fordert ihn zum Duell heraus. Sagt der Schurke:"LOL, was willst du denn? Palas machen eh keinen Schaden." Grinst der Paladin und sagt:"Abwarten." Das Duell beginnt und wenig später liegt der Schurke am Boden. Der Schurke ist völlig schockiert und sagt nix. Der Paladin, nett wie er ist, heilt ihn erst mal komplett hoch und dreht sich dann um und schlendert Richtung Sturmwind. Ruft ihn der Schurke hinterher:"Seit wann...", unterbricht ihn der Paladin und ruft:"Hehe, Patch 3.0.2"


----------



## mysticc (19. Dezember 2008)

Radio Ironforge interviewt einen Zwerg...
"Hallo, wir sind von Radio Ironforge, und würden gerne wissen, wie Sie Blutelfen finden?"
"ÖH, Feldstecher, Nachtsichtgerät, Wärmebildgerät..."
"Nein, nein, Sie verstehen uns falsch - was haben Sie gegen Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Schwerter, Handgranaten, MG's, Mistgabeln..."
"Neinneinnein, Sie verstehen uns wieder falsch - was machen Sie sich aus Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Handtaschen, Teppiche, Gardinen, Kleider..."


----------



## schicksalslord (19. Dezember 2008)

mysticc schrieb:


> Radio Ironforge interviewt einen Zwerg...
> "Hallo, wir sind von Radio Ironforge, und würden gerne wissen, wie Sie Blutelfen finden?"
> "ÖH, Feldstecher, Nachtsichtgerät, Wärmebildgerät..."
> "Nein, nein, Sie verstehen uns falsch - was haben Sie gegen Blutelfen?"
> ...



nett war aber glaub ich schon^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. Dezember 2008)

ich versteh den witz "Radio Ironforge" nicht.. klärt mich auf^^


----------



## jolk (19. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> ich versteh den witz "Radio Ironforge" nicht.. klärt mich auf^^


Reporter interviewt nen zwerg und alle Fragen die er stellt sind 2 deutig... übrigens hatten wir den noch net, aber er steht in der Signatur von jmd


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> ich versteh den witz "Radio Ironforge" nicht.. klärt mich auf^^



Ok, hier kommt die Humorerklärung!

Es handelt sich hier um Wortspiele, die Fragen haben jeweils eine Doppelbedeutung,
wobei der Fragende die Frage jeweils unter der Bedeutung zu 1) meint, der Befragte sie aber jeweils in der Bedeutung zu 2) versteht.
Aus diesem kommunikativen Missverständnis, welches die Leser des Witzes (außer dir) durchschauen, die beiden beteiligten Protagonisten aber nicht, zieht dieser Witz seine fraglose schale Pointe. 

"Wie finden sie Blutelfen" hat die Doopelbedeutung
1) Was für eine Meinung oder Ansicht haben sie über Blutelfen
2) Wie kann man sie aufspüren

"Was haben sie gegen Blutelfen" hat die Doopelbedeutung
1) Warum mögen sie Blutelfen nicht
2) Was haben sie um etwas gegen Blutelfen zu unternehmen

"Was machen sie sich aus Blutelfen" hat die Doopelbedeutung
1) Was für eine Meinung oder Ansicht haben sie über Blutelfen
2) Was stellen sie aus den Körpern von Blutelfen her.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die behilflich sein und empfehle dir den Thread in Zukunft weiträumig zu meiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohr


----------



## Regash (19. Dezember 2008)

Was er, glaube ich, nicht verstanden hat war der Begriff "Radio Ironforge"...

Das bezieht sich auf alte Witze bei denen es immer um Radio Eriwan ging.

Sozusagen ein Insider für alte Säcke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Was er, glaube ich, nicht verstanden hat war der Begriff "Radio Ironforge"...
> 
> Das bezieht sich auf alte Witze bei denen es immer um Radio Eriwan ging.
> 
> ...




Ein alter Sack sagt die dann aber das in der Antwort auch ein

"Im Prinzip ja..." auftauchen müsste sonst isses nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y@M&#33; (19. Dezember 2008)

kommt ein schurke an die kreuzung, links steht ein pala rechts ist auch frei

der schurke zum magier
"hast du bisschen brot für mich?"
darauf der magier
"ne sry bin auf wasser geskillt."

was ist pasiert wenn ein pala tod vor einem liegt?
buble ist ausgelaufen bevor ruhestein gecastet wa.

läuft der zwerg jäger durch den wald mit nur noch 2 kugeln in der waffe, sieht er einen nachtelf druide, einen untoden schurken und einen tauren schamane mit nur noch 1% live am lagerfeuer sitzen. der nacht elf flüstert dem jäger ins ohr " noch 2 kugelm hm? schiess auf beide jeweils 1 mal und dann belästigen sie mich nicht mehr." der jäger überlegt... und schiest anschliesend 2 mal auf denn druiden. der untode zum jäger "warum hast du nicht auf uns geschossen? wir sind doch feinde." der jäger " gute frage aber der wa so häslich da wollte ich euch einen gefallen tun" 

sry für die schlechten witze und die vielen rechtschreib fehler^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. Dezember 2008)

Ah, danke Jolk und Ohrensammler.. jetzt habe ich verstanden^^
Nachtsichtgerät MG usw verwirrten mich.


----------



## BmnFive (19. Dezember 2008)

der witz kam vll. schon aber ich hatte keine lust 109 seiten zu lesen:

Liegt nen pala tot am boden! Grund?
Blasenschwäche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (19. Dezember 2008)

_Edit: Witzige Vollquote entfernt (maladin)_

geiler gehts nich
gibts das noch für andere klassen? schamis sind geil!

weiter so mit den witzen xDDD


----------



## Greshnak (19. Dezember 2008)

Treffen 2 Orcs nen Gnom
sagt der eine Orc : Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der Gnom 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
Dreht sich zu ersten Wache und mein jammernd:
Landwirte sind IMBA.


ich check die witze nich pls erklären


----------



## schicksalslord (19. Dezember 2008)

beim ersten ist der witz  das die orks einfach nr nen grund suchen den gnom zu schlagen und in mit nem garten zwerg vergleichen aber da er keine mütze auf hatt schlagen sie in einfach

und beim zweiten wurde die taurin gemolken^^


----------



## youngceaser (19. Dezember 2008)

Y@M! schrieb:


> sry für die schlechten witze und die vielen rechtschreib fehler^^


vorallem für die witze die man sicher schon an die 20mal locker gelsen hat


----------



## Viorel (19. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ah, danke Jolk und Ohrensammler.. jetzt habe ich verstanden^^
> Nachtsichtgerät MG usw verwirrten mich.


Sicher dass es nicht deine mangelndes Sprachvermögen war?


----------



## jolk (19. Dezember 2008)

Komm Ohrensammler, jetzt wissen wir, dass du diesen Thread manchmal durchstöberst; geb was Lustiges preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BmnFive (20. Dezember 2008)

auch gut is: 
dei mutter is mein epicmount XD


----------



## Melih (20. Dezember 2008)

BmnFive schrieb:


> auch gut is:
> dei mutter is mein epicmount XD



ui ist der witzig ...dafür gibt es glatt ein schenkelklopfer *klopf klopf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß zwar nicht ob die jemand schon geschrieben hat(hab keine lust mir fast 110 seiten durchzulesen) :
Woran erkännt man das die Horde ´ne Alli Stadt geraidet hat?Antwort: Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die hühnchen schwanger

dann kenn ich noch  den hier:

Sitzen ein Priester und einn Jäger im Wald, kommt ein Bär vorbeigelaufen, der Jäger zielt und schießt daneben
Sagt der Jäger:" Scheiße daneben!"
Sagt der Priester:"Du sollst nicht fluchen denn Gott besraft sowas!"

Kommt noch ein Bär vorbeigelaufen, der Jäger zielt und schießt daneben
Sagt der Jäger:" Scheiße daneben!"
Sagt der Priester:"Du sollst nicht fluchen denn Gott besraft sowas!"

Kommt noch ein Bär vorbeigelaufen, der Jäger zielt und schießt daneben
Sagt der Jäger:" Scheiße daneben!"
Sagt der Priester:"Du sollst nicht fluchen denn Gott besraft sowas!"

Plötzlich wird der Himmel dunkel und ein Blitz trifft den Priester und man hört von oben eine Stimme sagen:
"Scheiße daneben!"


achja und noch der hier:

Kommt ein Zwerg in eine Bar und sieht hinter dem Barkeeper ne große Truhe mit Gold fragt er den Barkeeper:
"Warum ist soviel Gold da in der Truhe?"
Meint der Barkeeper:" Das ist der Preis wenn man einen Test besteht, der besteht aus drei teilen:
1. Geh nach Sturmwind und trinke 20 Schläuche mit zwergischem Starkbier
2. Bind den Bären der drausen  wartet an.
3. Leg die Nachtelfe im 2. Stock flach."

Als der zwerg aus stormwind zurück kommt sagt der barkeeper:"gut jetzt leine  noch den bären an und leg die Nachtelfe flach und das gold gehört dir!"

Geht der zwergg raus und kommt nach einer halben stunde mit zerissener kleidung wieder rein und schreit:"WO IST DIE NACHTELFE DIE ICH ANBINDEN SOLL!?"


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Wir arbeiten an der balance... best joke ever von blizz...


----------



## löööy (28. Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich ein Schurke und ein Priester in Sturmwind. Fragt der Schurke den Priester: " Sag mal, was genau ist eigentlich das Blaue da unter deiner HP leiste?" Sagt der Priester:" Mein Mana?!" "Wozu brauchste das?": fragt der Schurke. Der Priester: " Um so Idioten wie dich zu heilen und vor dem Tod zu bewahren. Aber ich hab gehört wenn man extrem beschissen spielt, dann wird das gelb!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (28. Dezember 2008)

Woran erkennt man das die Horde sw geraidet hat?





Die Mülleimer sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger.


----------



## Dungorn (29. Dezember 2008)

Xathras schrieb:


> Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
> Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"






Einer der besten *tränen weg wisch*


----------



## Delphia (29. Dezember 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...




Den find ich immer noch am Besten.


----------



## IMBAsuna (29. Dezember 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, die braucht 3 Hexer zum porten o.O


----------



## etmundi (29. Dezember 2008)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> Deine Mutter ist so fett, die braucht 3 Hexer zum porten o.O




Unlustig


----------



## Bumbal (29. Dezember 2008)

Wann ist ein Pala unsterblich...

Wenn er Rs in Dalaran hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbal (29. Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich ein Schurke und ein Priester in Sturmwind. Fragt der Schurke den Priester: " Sag mal, was genau ist eigentlich das Blaue da unter deiner HP leiste?" Sagt der Priester:" Mein Mana?!" "Wozu brauchste das?": fragt der Schurke. Der Priester: " Um so Idioten wie dich zu heilen und vor dem Tod zu bewahren. Aber ich hab gehört wenn man extrem beschissen spielt, dann wird das gelb!"


made my day xD


----------



## TaruHanako (29. Dezember 2008)

(sorry vieleicht kam der schon)

Warum gehen Untote so ungerne nach Donnerfels?

Weil sie da immer verflucht werden: "Möge die ewige Sonne euch bescheinen!"


----------



## Ragnar24X (29. Dezember 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das die Horde sw geraidet hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL

wie geil passt zu der Horde  xD


----------



## Palastarguldan (1. Januar 2009)

Kriger Witz:

Sagt der Krieger: "Glaube ich werde wütend!!!"


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. Januar 2009)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Krieger Witz:
> 
> Sagt der Krieger: "Glaube ich werde wütend!!!"



Sagt der Wütend: "Ich glaube ich werde Krieger!!!"


----------



## Holsinger (1. Januar 2009)

Sry beides net witzig...


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. Januar 2009)

Holsinger schrieb:


> Sry beides net witzig...



ach ne -.-

jetzt mal echte Witze:

Warum rennen Gnome lachend übers Fußballfeld?
-> Weil das Gras an den Eiern kitzelt!

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Geht ein Taure um die Ecke ist der Gnom weg.
Geht der Gnom um die Ecke ist der Taure weg.
Geht der Gnom mit dem Tauren, ist die Ecke weg.  o.O
(selfmade)


----------



## Palastarguldan (2. Januar 2009)

Der is geil:
Was sagt ein Untoter nach den Sex ? 
Lass stecken komm morgen wieder!


----------



## Palastarguldan (2. Januar 2009)

Nochn Paar:

Jeder verheiratete Orc hat eine Schublade wo niemand außer er selbst reingucken darf.
Nach 50 Jahren ehe fragt die Frau:"Jetzt sind wir 50 Jahre verheiratet kannst ud mir jetzt zeigen was in der Schublade ist?"
Der Mann überlegt einen Moment und sagt dann:"OK nach 50 Jahren wird das wohl gehen" Also gehen sie in das Zimmer wo die Schublade ist.
Er macht sie auf und da sind 10000gold drin und 3 Nüsse.
fragt die Frau:"wozu die 3 Nüsse?"
antwortete der Mann:"jedes Mal wenn ich die betrogen habe,hab ich eine Nuss in die Schublade gepackt" Sagt die Frau:"OK 3 mal in 50 jahrne kann ich verzeihen.Und warum DIe 10000 gold ?"antwortet er:"jedes mal wenn die schublade voll war musste ich sie verkaufen"

Reden eine Mensch Magierin und ein GM miteinander:
Magierin: "Ich will meinen Gildenkollegen wegen sexueller belästigung anklagen."
GM: "Wieso was macht er denn?"
Magierin: "Er sagt immer meine Haare würden so gut riechen."
GM: "Also ich kann daran eigentlich keine belästigung erkennen."
Magierin: "Er ist ein GNOM!!!"

Stellt sich ein Tauren Krieger vor eine Instanz 3 Stunden später kommt die Gruppe wieder raus. Sagt der eine: "Warum bist du nicht rein gekommen? Wir sind 3 mal gewipt?" Darauf der Taure: "Ja aber das ging doch nicht, da war das Instanz Portal im weg."

Ein Jäger läuft fröhlich trillernd wie Rotkäppchen durch den Wald. Plötzlich bekommt der Jäger einen Hit. Jäger liegt tot am Boden und das Pet steht mit fragendem Gesichtsausdruck daneben. Wer genau soll auf diese Schauspielerei hereinfallen? Naja, außer Krieger.

40 Jäger killen Onyxia in 2 Stunden.
40 Magier killen Onyxia in 40 Minuten.
40 Paladine Überleben 4 Monate.

Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff voller Paladine untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe?
Wenn die verdammten Bastarde auch noch schwimmen können.

Priester sind mit ihrer Rüstung schwer im Vorteil. Warum???
Schmeiß mal eine Platte in die Waschmaschiene...

Was sind 5 Paladine im Wasser?
Luftblasen

Kommt ein Ork in eine orkische Bar in Brachland spaziert.
Als er eintritt schreit er zur Begrüßung : "Loktarrr!!"
Da kommt einer die Treppe runter und schreit wütend: "Verdammt!! Was wollt ihr ständig von mir?"

Treffen sich 2 Orcs.
Gucken beide nach unten.
Sagt der eine: "Ich glaub ich seh einen Gnom."
Sagt der andere: "Ehy du, steh doch mal auf."
Sagt der Gnom wütend: "Ich steh doch schon."


Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Captain Chaos (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob der witz schon erzählt worden ist:

Was haben eine schwangere und ein Paladin gemeinsam??

Beide haben Angst, dass die Blase platzt! =)


----------



## Palastarguldan (2. Januar 2009)

> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob der witz schon erzählt worden ist:
> 
> Was haben eine schwangere und ein Paladin gemeinsam??
> 
> Beide haben Angst, dass die Blase platzt! =)




Wurde nur ungefähr schon in 50 Variationen erzählt -.-'


----------



## etmundi (2. Januar 2009)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Wurde nur ungefähr schon in 50 Variationen erzählt -.-'



Wie all die anderen Witze auch. Gibt leider keine neuen.

Denke hier kann man wohl zu machen.


----------



## Tradolan (2. Januar 2009)

Was ist ein Gnom  mit einer Banane im Hintern?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ein Frucht-Zwerg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

siehe meine sig (der zitat)


----------



## HBG (2. Januar 2009)

dies sind zwa keine witze die ich schreibe sondern mehr sprüche so wie chuck norris sprüche undzwa übver die ultimative klasse in WOW die Hexenmeister:
mein lieblingsspruch ist: 
Ein hexenmeister stirbt nicht er fährt zum firedhof um verstärkung zu holen
  da gibt es noch tausend andere bin aber zu faul alle aufzuschreiben !!11einseinselfelf


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wie all die anderen Witze auch. Gibt leider keine neuen.
> 
> Denke hier kann man wohl zu machen.


eben war aber ein einziger neuer dabei!!!*kaum glaub*


----------



## Belwár (5. Januar 2009)

In der Tanaris Wüste nehmen ein Gnom und ein Taure zur selben Zeit eine Quest an. 
Ziel der Quest ist es möglichst schnell 10 Früchte zu besorgen und als Belohnung gibts zum Schluss ein episches Mount. 

Das lassen sich die beiden nich 2 mal sagen und stürmen los. Der Taure direkt nach Tanaris, der Gnom sucht eine Lebensmittelkiste in der näheren Umgebung. 

Nach 15 Min schaffst der Taure zuerst seine Quest bei dem Elite Dämon abzugeben und spricht ihn an. Allerdings gibts da noch eine kleinigkeit die du ausserdem noch erledigen musst. Und zwar, wirst du alle 10 Früchte auf einmal in deinen Mund nehmen ohne eine unterschlucken oder auszuspucken, ansonsten musst du gegen mich kämpfen. Da er kleine Pflaumen gekauft hat, ist sich der Taure schon siegessicher. Und so fängt er an, sich eine Pflaume nach der anderen in den Mund zu stecken. Er hats fast geschafft, da beginnt der Taure plötzlich laut zu lachen und spuckt alle Pflaumen die er bereits im Maul hatte aus.

Erstaunt fragt ihn der Dämon, was n los, hättest es fast geschafft, jetzt musst du .... Der Taure immer noch mit Tränen in den Augen zeigt Richtung Westen und lacht laut weiter. Der Dämon dreht sich um und sieht wie der Gnom grinsend mit 10 fruchtigen Wassermelonen auf ihn zugerannt kommt.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Sitzen ein Mensch, ein Untoter und ein Gnom im Gasthaus, sagt der Mensch zum Gnom:" Ich gebe dir 10 Goldmünzen wenn du denn großen tauren davorne zum lachen bringst!" Geht der Gnom zum Tauren flüstert ihm was ins Ohr und geht wieder zu den anderen! Der Taure lacht wie ein verrückter! fragt der Untote:" Wie hasse den das jetzt angestellt?!" Antwortet der Gnom:" Ich hab ihm gesagt meiner ist größer!" Sagt der Mensch:" Ich gebe dir 100 Goldmünzen wenn du den tauren zum weinen bringst!" Geht der Gnom los und kommt wieder, der Taure weint fürterlich! Fragt der Untote:" Wie hasse dass denn jetzt gemacht?" Sagt der Gnom:" Wir haben verglichen!"


(kann sein das der schon war)


----------



## Rarus (5. Januar 2009)

alle mega geil kenne nur

Laufen ein Priester und ein Jäger durch den wald sieht der jäger ein Bären schißt drauf trifft aber nicht sag der jäger scheiße darauf der Priester Fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gottes laufe sie weiter sieht der jäger einen bären schißt wieder aber er verfehlt sagt er wieder scheiße der Priester fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gootes auf einmal geht der himml auf eine hand kommt raus und mach den priester plat sagt eine stimmte Scheiße daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naya sind viele fehler drin ich weis muste das schnel machen


----------



## Öbelix1 (5. Januar 2009)

Rarus schrieb:


> alle mega geil kenne nur
> 
> Laufen ein Priester und ein Jäger durch den wald sieht der jäger ein Bären schißt drauf trifft aber nicht sag der jäger scheiße darauf der Priester Fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gottes laufe sie weiter sieht der jäger einen bären schißt wieder aber er verfehlt sagt er wieder scheiße der Priester fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gootes auf einmal geht der himml auf eine hand kommt raus und mach den priester plat sagt eine stimmte Scheiße daneben
> 
> ...


ööhm nimm dir BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE [...]
zeit zum schreiben ich verstehe kein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke


----------



## Chaosfox (5. Januar 2009)

Warum wollen Krieger keinen INT buff ??

Sie haben angst das sie zu palas werden 







(ich weiss der is nich so gut xD )


----------



## Soupcasper (5. Januar 2009)

Chaosfox schrieb:


> Warum wollen Krieger keinen INT buff ??
> 
> Sie haben angst das sie zu palas werden
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... der is geil^^


----------



## Ðæmoon (5. Januar 2009)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> ein pala kann ALLES,
> 
> aber nichts davon gut,
> 
> kein witz, tatsache





Naja healen kann er ja ziemlich gut wegen des wenigen mana verlustes


----------



## Belwár (5. Januar 2009)

Öbelix schrieb:


> ööhm nimm dir BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE [...]
> zeit zum schreiben ich verstehe kein wort
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste bei dem Post echt mal laut im Büro lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habs leider auch nich verstanden.


----------



## Ðæmoon (5. Januar 2009)

Rarus schrieb:


> alle mega geil kenne nur
> 
> Laufen ein Priester und ein Jäger durch den wald sieht der jäger ein Bären schißt drauf trifft aber nicht sag der jäger scheiße darauf der Priester Fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gottes laufe sie weiter sieht der jäger einen bären schißt wieder aber er verfehlt sagt er wieder scheiße der Priester fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der zorn gootes auf einmal geht der himml auf eine hand kommt raus und mach den priester plat sagt eine stimmte Scheiße daneben
> 
> ...



SO meint er das:

Die Witze sind alle gut, aber ich kenne nur den hier:

Laufen ein Priester und ein Jäger durch den Wald, sieht der Jäger einen Bären, schießt auf den bären, aber der Jäger verfehlt. Darauf sagt der Jäger: "Scheiße!" Dann der Priester: "Fluche nicht, sonst triff dich der Zorn Gottes (Heiliger Pein etc.)!" Sieht der Jäger wieder n Bären schießt drauf, verfehlt und ruft wieder: "scheiße!" Da meint der Priester wieder: " Fluche nicht sonst trifft dich der Zorn Gottes!" Dann Kommt eine Hand aus dem Himmel und erdrückt den Priester. DAnn meint eine Stimme:" Scheiße daneben."


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Hypnopala (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

habe auch mal 2 Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:
Treffen sich 2 Charakter in der Eisenschmiedener Taverne. Sagt der eine zum anderen Der Nax Raid ist richtig mies war schon xMal drinne und nie droppt mein Teil.
Sagt der andere:
Na und ich raide nun schon seit 21Jahren jeden tag mein Bett und die Dreck*au droppt immer nur Federn :/

2:
Wie nennt man Homosexuelle in der Wowszene? Backdoor Raider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grützli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (6. Januar 2009)

Gehn 2 Zwerge an einer Kneipe vorbei.


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (7. Januar 2009)

Ein Tauren Jäger geht in den Wald von Mulgore und will Einen Blutelf schießen. Als der Blutelf vorbeikommt, legt er an, schießt, sieht eine Staubwolke - aber der Blutelf ist weg. Von hinten tippt ihm jemand auf die Schulter.

"Jäger?"

Der Jäger dreht sich um, "Hast du gerade geschossen?"

"Äh. Ja."

"Dann lass doch bitte mal die Hosen runter."

Der Jäger zieht seine Hose aus und der Blutelf nimmt ihn von hinten.

Der Jäger wankt wütend Zu seiner Hütte und holt sich ein größeres Gewehr. Im Wald legt er sich auf die Lauer. Der Blutelf kommt, der Jäger schießt, die Staubwolke legt sich und der Blutelf ist wieder weg. Jemand tippt ihm auf die Schulter.

"Jäger? - Du weißt schon, was jetzt kommt?"

Der Jäger läßt seine Hosen runter und die Prozedur über sich ergehen. Stinksauer geht er nach Donnerfels und kauft sich das Größte Gewehr was er finden kann. Zurück im Wald sieht er den Blutelf, schießt, die Staubwolke legt sich, der Blutelf ist weg. Jemand tippt ihm auf die Schulter und sagt:
"Jäger? Du kommst nicht zum Schießen in den Wald?!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD ich weiss ein wenig flach isser aber die Guten sin hier ja alle shcon genannt ,,, pls weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

weiß nicht ob mods solche witze mögen aber er erfüllt perfeckt das male be = gay klischee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. Januar 2009)

Belwár schrieb:


> In der Tanaris Wüste nehmen ein Gnom und ein Taure zur selben Zeit eine Quest an.
> Ziel der Quest ist es möglichst schnell 10 Früchte zu besorgen und als Belohnung gibts zum Schluss ein episches Mount.
> 
> Das lassen sich die beiden nich 2 mal sagen und stürmen los. Der Taure direkt nach Tanaris, der Gnom sucht eine Lebensmittelkiste in der näheren Umgebung.
> ...




der ist so geil ken ich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (7. Januar 2009)

ahhh, endlich durch
wenn da nicht die wiederholungen (bei manchen sogar in einem post bis zu 3 mal oO) gewesen wären, hätte ichs 3 tage schneller geschafft, aber naja, nicht jeder nimmt sich zeit

und, damits kein sinnlos-post ist:

Ein Mensch liegt auf der Bank, was fehlt?

Der witz, muss sich irgendwo hier verkrochen haben ...

PS: ich musste in diesem thread 3x schmunzeln, vorallem die zusammenfassung find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Januar 2009)

Ðæmoon schrieb:


> Naja healen kann er ja ziemlich gut wegen des wenigen mana verlustes



Du weißt, dass der Post von 2006 ist?


----------



## Monsterwarri (7. Januar 2009)

Die Pala-Witze sind leider nicht mehr aktuell wenn man die momentane Schadenssituation mit damals vergleicht  ;-)


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (7. Januar 2009)

xD dass stimmt wohl .. schade eigentlich xD mann brauch doch immer einen zum draufrum hacken!!


Sturmmwind Kurz nach einem Raid

Im Bunker Des Königs, alle haben die Hoffnung aufgegeben.

Zwei Allys gehen nochmals raus aus dem Bunker und schauen auf das zertrümmerte Sturmwind.

Da sagt der eine Pala zum anderen Pala:
"Siehst Du? Sturmwind ist die Stadt der Warenhäuser... überall waren Häuse


----------



## Zealot (7. Januar 2009)

Kohloe schrieb:


> Ich stunne einen Orc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolut schlechter witz


----------



## Swizzcheeze (7. Januar 2009)

Wieso lachen Gnome die ganze Zeit?

Weil das Gras ihnen an den Eiern kitzelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (11. Januar 2009)

was issen los???? keine Witze mehr?


----------



## IronBoy (11. Januar 2009)

Zwerg: "Es wäre schön wenn du geil wärst."
Nachtelfe: "Es wäre geil wenn du schön wärst."

Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um eine Gl?hbirne einzuschrauben??? 
100!!! 
Einer hebt die Birne und 99 saufen bis sich der Raum dreht 

geht ein Paladin um die Ecke...
Was fehlt? 
Der Witz.

Übersetze WIPE:

Welcher Idiot Pullt Eigentlich?

WoW Süchtig?

Dass Du WoW-Süchtig bist, erkennst Du daran, Dass:

"Du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll"

"Du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste
Greifenmeister ist."

"Du das Real Life nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst"

"Du beim Einsteigen in die U-Bahn mit den Aussteigenden kollidierst,
weil Du versuchst durch sie durchzulaufen."

"Der Fahrkartenkontrolleur in der U-Bahn dich blöd anschaut, weil Du
Ihm sagst, dass die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos ist."

"Du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen
wolltest."

"Du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst
er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben."

"Du dich wunderst als paladin und hexenmeister kein auto umsonst
bekommst"

"Du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst."

"Du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten."

"Du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast."

"Du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl
diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann."

"Du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist."

"Du versuchst dein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken."

"Dein offizieller Trauertag Mittwoch Vormittag ist."

"Du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: Die Instanz ist mir zu low."

"du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht anflirtest, sondern pullst"

"Du bei jedem totem Tier auf der Straße versuchst, dass Leder abzuziehen"

"Wenn ein Tiger im Zoo ausbrichst, du der einizige bist, der auf ihn
zuläuft"

"Du Raids auf deine Schwiegermutter organisieren willst."

"Du Jeden tag 80 Liter wasser trinkst und 600 milchbrötchen isst"

"Du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du dere
Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst."

"Du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst."

"Du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von
Leuten sind die du nicht kennst."

"Du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus"

"Du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber
noch Schild kann sondern nur Bandagen hat

"Wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst."

"Du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am
Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit."

"Du deiner Freundin nen PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt."

"Du keine Gehaltserhöhung sondern Beförderung zum Offizier verlangst"

"Wenn sich priester nicht mit dir duellieren wollen"

"Wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen"

"Und du dich am folgetag wunderst warum du trotzdem nur um EINE
Erfahrung reicher bist"

"Wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner freundin deine
affäre beichtest"

"Wenn du total erstaunt bist wenn jemand mehr als drei Witze kennt"

"Du Inc schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

"Du dich vergeblich versuchst, an ihm vorbeizustealthen"

"Die Wörter kommen, um dich vom Tiger runterzuziehen"

Wenn du dir die mühe machst das alles zu lesen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. Januar 2009)

looool wie geil xD


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (11. Januar 2009)

Ein Paladin mit Batterie? Schildgenerator!

Schlimmste Krankheit für einen Paladin? Blasenschwäche.


Sind ein paar dumme witze die mir eingefallen sind. DA gabs doch aber auch mal einen über die entstehung des Schamanen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (11. Januar 2009)

IronBoy schrieb:


> WoW Süchtig?
> 
> Dass Du WoW-Süchtig bist, erkennst Du daran, Dass:
> 
> ...



Geil gemacht xD.Ich hätte noch hinzugefügt ''Wenn du dich fragst wieso du deinen Briefkasten nicht mit rechtklick öffnen kannst'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (11. Januar 2009)

Schamane: Goil. Ein Heiler im Nahkampf. Cooler Baum.
Druide: Das waren die Bäume vom Moonkin.



Karazhan Raid:

Hexer: Soll ich in meiner Gruppe auch mal den Wichtel auspacken?

Raidleiter: Du sollst gefälligst Deine Hose zu lassen,verdammt nochmal !

Radio Ironforge interviewt einen Zwerg...
"Hallo, wir sind von Radio Ironforge, und würden gerne wissen, wie Sie Blutelfen finden?"
"ÖH, Feldstecher, Nachtsichtgerät, Wärmebildgerät..."
"Nein, nein, Sie verstehen uns falsch - was haben Sie gegen Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Schwerter, Handgranaten, MG's, Mistgabeln..."
"Neinneinnein, Sie verstehen uns wieder falsch - was machen Sie sich aus Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Handtaschen, Teppiche, Gardinen, Kleider..."


Die neue Heldenklasse:
Vom Krieger das Hirn
Vom Mage die Rüssi
Vom Schurken den Heal
Vom Pala den Dmg

Der halbtote Bär meint zur blutenden Katze: "Ich dacht DU heilst!"

wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills

Kommt ein Taure in eine Bar, fragt der Barman "Wieso so'n langes Gesicht?"

Treffen sich zwei Hexenmeister. Beide Fluchen

Pala Duelle kann man echt als Kinofilm rausbringen. Zumindest von der Länge her

Spieler1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihn8en?
Spieler2: Weihn8en? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?
Spieler1: Nee...da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn.

Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer. Sagt der Lehrer: "Etwas spät, oder?"

mein hund hat nachbars katze geraided. ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. dabei habe ich mir die aggro des nachbarn geholt.

Es wurde einmal ein Schmane im Duell getötet. Reaktion von Blizzard: "Das war keine Absicht, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Der Fehler wird im nächsten Patch behoben."

Paladine sind die einzige klasse die herausgefunden haben das eichörnchen nach 10min enrage gehen

Gehen zwei Zwerge an einer Kneipe vorbei.


----------



## sumisel (11. Januar 2009)

Chuck Norris hat ne Pausenfunktion in WOW!


----------



## SUPERROBSCHI (11. Januar 2009)

Treffen sich ein Schurke und ein Priester in Sturmwind. Fragt der Schurke den Priester: " Sag mal, was genau ist eigentlich das Blaue da unter deiner HP leiste?" Sagt der Priester:" Mein Mana?!" "Wozu brauchste das?": fragt der Schurke. Der Priester: " Um so Idioten wie dich zu heilen und vor dem Tod zu bewahren. Aber ich hab gehört wenn man extrem beschissen spielt, dann wird das gelb!"




der ist jz Lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast dich also entschieden einen Hexer anzufangen, naaa toll noch einer.
Gut, es gehört nicht viel dazu einen Hexer zu erstellen und irgendwie auf 80 zu bringen.
Aber es gehört einiges dazu einen Wahren Hexer zu spielen!
Hier einmal was es zu beachten gilt:

Ein Hexer nimmt seinem Opfer die Seele, ein Wahrer Hexer nimmt die Seele seines Opfers, dessen Vorfahren, dessen Nachfahren, dessen Nachbarn, dessen Freunden und seinem Haustier. Und das alles mit nur einem Spruch.

Ein Hexer bekommt sein erstes Pferd geschenkt, ein Wahrer Hexer sucht sich einen Paladin schmeißt ihn vom Pferd, zündet beide an, und reitet dann mit neuem Pferd davon. Manche reiten auch auf dem Paladin davon.

Wahre Hexenmeister zünden Murlocs an wenn sie welchen begegnen, auch die von Mitspielern, aus Prinzip.

Wahre Hexenmeister achten darauf das ihre Opfer rückstandsfrei verbrennen, der Umwelt zu liebe.

Wenn der Wahre Hexenmeister allein und gelangweilt ist, zündet er sich selbst an.

Sobald Spielerhäuser in WoW eingeführt werden, wird der Wahre Hexer sie anzünden.

Hexenmeister bannen gerne Wasserelementare von Magiern, Wahre Hexer bitten den Druiden in Baumgestalt zu gehen wegen der Heilung, und bannen ihn dann ebenfalls.

Ein Wahrer Hexer hat noch nie einen Tropfen Wasser getrunken.

Ein Wahrer Hexenmeister lässt sich vom Magier zwei Stack Wasser geben, und reicht sie dem Priester weiter.

Einen NERF HEXER Thread wird der normale Hexer mit einem L2P beantworten. Der Wahre Hexer gibt dem Thread Ersteller eine ausführliche Anleitung an die Hand wie man einen Hexer töten kann, und wird einige Wochen später nochmals fragen ob der Ersteller immer noch Hilfe benötigt.

Der Wahre Hexer fragt nie wie er zu spielen hat, Naturkatastrophen fragen auch nicht wie man Millionen Menschenleben auslöscht.

Der Wahre Hexer ist vielleicht total verskillt und hat miese Items, sieht aber in jedem Kampf verdammt gut aus.

Der Hexer benutzt sämtliche Buttonleisten die ihm WoW zur Verfügung stellt. Der Wahre Hexer hat nur zwei Kn?pft: TÖTEN und LANGSAM TÖTEN.

Der Wahre Hexer kann einen Gegner verbannen, gleichzeitig einen zweiten verführen, einen dritten fearen, einen fünften zudotten, einen sechsten tanken, einen siebten mit Mathehausaufgaben verwirren, einen achten beleidigen bis er weint, einen neunten komplett aus dem Spiel entfernen, einen zehnten Überzeugen für ihn zu kämpfen, und wärend er das tut ist er in zwölf verschiedenen Foren aktiv, sieht fern und telefoniert mit der Schwiegermutter.

Hexenmeister posten gerne NERF HEXER Thread mit ihrem Twink. Wahre Hexer prügeln ihren Twink erst auf Level 70 bevor sie posten.

Wahre Hexenmeister machen sich nicht über Magier lustig. Ach Quatsch, natürlich machen sie das!

Hexenmeister würfeln Schattenpriester die Damageitems weg, Wahre Hexenmeister würfeln Heiligpriestern auch die Heilitems weg.

Wahre Hexenmeister beginnen ein Duell mit 20 mal Aderlass, um ausgeglichene Verh?ltnisse zu schaffen.

Wenn ein Wahrer Hexenmeister ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht na?, er wird Chuck Norris.

Der Wahre Hexer schreibt keine Tickets, er portet sich statt dessen einen GM her.

Der Wahre Hexer ist ein CM. (Dieser Satz steht hier nur weil ich auf ein handsigniertes Perplexeralbum hoffe)

Der Wahre Hexenmeister würde nie behaupten IMBA zu sein, das überläßt er seinen niederen Untergebenen.

Der Wahre Hexer hat den Nacktmodus seiner Sukkubus freigespielt.

Der durchschnittliche Hexer würde gerne seine Dämonen umbenennen, der wahre Hexer kennt die Namen all seiner Dämonen und kann sie sogar Fehlerfrei schreiben und aussprechen.

Der Wahre Hexer kann mit wenigen Sprüchen einen ganzen Raid vernichten, manchmal sogar einen anderen als den eigenen Raid.

Der Wahre Hexer macht nicht nur Schattenschaden und Feuerschaden sondern auch Vanille und Erdbeer.

Normale Hexer haben für jede Situation ein gut geeignetes Pet.
Wahre Hexer trainieren ihre pets so, dass alle, bei jeder Situation immer brauchbar sind. (naja, mein Wichtel hat nochn paar Probleme beim Tanken, aber das Verführen klappt schon ganz gut.)

Der normale Hexer gibt dem Heiler einen Seelenstein, der ihn vor nem Raidboss danach fragt. Der wahre Hexer tötet auf die Frage hin erst den Heiler und dann alleine den Raidboss.

Ein wahrer Hexenmeister wüscht sich niemals die Ohren, sondern brennt sie mit Höllenfeuer frei.

Wahre Hexer glauben nicht an den Teufel, er glaubt an sie.

Der Durchschnittshexer wird früher oder später von der Brennenden Legion korrumpiert. Der Wahre Hexer hat die Legion schon längst korrumpiert.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem wahren Hexer und Gott? Gott kennt Gnade.

Ein wahrer Hexer sucht nicht - er lässt finden.

Der Wahre hexer hatt immer mintestens 200 leichen im Keller.

Der wahre Hexer spielt keine andern Klassen er versklavt sie sich .

Der wahre Hexer hat immer 2 Wichtel einen zum quälen und einen zum Ausdauer buffen.

Der durchschnittliche Hexer hilft dabei den Raidboss zu killen, der Wahre Hexer ist ein Raidboss.

Der normale Hexer benutzt durchschnittlich 5 Tasten im Kampf [Dot, Dot, Dot, Todeskeule, Furcht].
Der wahre Hexer benutzt alle Tasten in Reichweite, um das Leid seiner Opfer so weit wie möglich nach oben zu treiben.

Der normale Hexer weint rum, wenn Blizz ihn verändert, der Wahre Hexer nimmt seinen WL so wie er ist weil es ihm Spaß macht, egal was Blizz aus ihm macht !!

Wahre Hexer reden nicht darüber, dass sie Wahre Hexer sind! (Und auch nicht über den Fightclub)

Wahre Hexer haben schon ganze Instanzen / Battle Grounds nur mit dem K?rschnermesser und einem Feuerstein ges?ubert.

Der Geistheiler wurde als Gegenstück zum wahren Hexer implementiert.

Hexer verbannen den Mob den du ihnen geninjaed hast. Wahre Hexer bekommen den Loot und die EP trotzdem.

Hexer bringen sich selbst um kurz bevor sie getötet werden. Wahre Hexer lassen vorher den Server abst?rzen.

Hexer bekommen ab und zu nach einem Fluch der Verdammnis eine Verdammniswache auf den Hals gehetzt, die sie tötet. Wahre Hexer ärgern sich darüber das sie immer wieder zu irgendwelchen Anfängern geportet werden.

Wahre Hexer geben ihrem Gegner einen Seelenstein vor dem Kampf, damit sie zweimal das Vergnügen haben, ihn töten zu können.

Wahre Hexenmeister lassen den Feind reggen, damit sie länger Blutsauger casten können.

Ein normaler Hexer hat Haltungsprobleme.
Ein echter Hexer kam schon untot zur Welt.

Ein gewöhnlicher Hexer lässt sich Brot von einem Mage machen, der wahre Hexer feart ihn und saugt ihn leer.

Ein gewöhnlicher Hexer bohrt mit einem Finger in der Nase, der wahre Hexer nimmt zwei!


----------



## Syrics (11. Januar 2009)

richtig so..nieder mit den palas..

8k crits sucken im pvp


----------



## SixNight (11. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Hexer ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Die neue Heldenklasse:
> Vom Krieger das Hirn
> Vom Mage die Rüssi
> Vom Schurken den dmg


Fixed


----------



## IronBoy (11. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein paar:

Treffen sich 2 Menschen.
Sagt der eine:" boah ich bin grad einer schwuchtel begegnet."
Sagt der 2te :"Wieso?"
Darauf der erste wieder:" er hat gesagt das meine Haare ggut riechen"
Der 2te :" ja und? das ist doch nicht schwul"
ERwidert der erste:" ER WAR EIN GNOM"

Ein Mensch ist mit seinem Pferd im Wald von Elwynn unterwegs.
Springt ein Hase aus dem Gebüsch und das Pferd scheut und wirft den Mensch ab.
Der steht gelassen auf, geht zu seinem Pferd und sagt ruhig: "Eins" Steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Beim Springen über einen Bach verschätzt sich das Pferd und landet mit dem Reiter im Wasser.
Der steigt triefnass ab, schaut dem Pferd in die Augen und sagt ruhig: "Zwei"
Steigt auf und reitet weiter.
Als das Pferd an einem Baum hängenbleibt und das Bein des Reiters einquetscht steigt dieser ab, humpelt zum Kopf des Pferdes sagt ruhig: "Drei" Nimmt sein Schwert und versetzt ihm den Todesstoss.
Sein Ausritt ist damit beendet, er nimmt seinen Ruhestein zurück nach Sturmwind.
Dort fragt ihn seine Frau wo denn sein Mount abgeblieben sei. Als sie hört was geschehn ist, macht sie eine fürchterliche Szene.
Er schaut sie gelassen an und sagt ruhig: "Eins"


Ein Elf und ein Paladin stehen am Wegesrand und pinkeln. Fragt der Paladin: "Warum pinkelst du so laut und ich so leise?" Antwortet der Elf: "Du pinkelst an einen Baum, ich an deine Rüstung!" 

Wiso ist es garantiert, dass ein Pala(mit unendlichem Atem)gegen Dudu(in Wassergestallt) im Unterwasserkampf verliert? der Pala bekommt mit der zeit ne Blasenentzündung...

Über der Horde lacht die Sonne, über die Allianz die ganze Welt.

Kommt ein Ork in eine orkische Bar in Brachland spaziert.
Als er eintritt schreit er zur Begrüßung : "Loktarrr!!"
Da kommt einer die Treppe runter und schreit wütend: "Verdammt!! Was wollt ihr ständig von mir?"

Was passiert wenn man einem Pala in Viagra gibt?
Dann stehen 2 doof in der Gegend rum.

Treffen sich 2, einer kommt nicht (lol^)

Hexer sterben nicht. Sie fahren nur zur Hoelle um Verstaerkung zu holen.

Einmal hatte Chuck Norris eine Sammelquest und das Item wollte nicht droppen. Aus Wut schlug er auf den Boden. Wir kennen das Gebiet seither als Un'Goro-Krater. 

Chuck Norris hat WoW durchgespielt

Paladine benutzen Gottesschild 
Gott benutzt das Chuck Norris-Schild. 

ICH BIN gott und spiele Chuck Norris.
Was spielst du?

Chuck ist einmal spazieren gegangen, die Strecke nennt man Todesschneise 

Auch Chuck musste mal Furzen: 
An dieser Stelle sind jetzt díe Pestländer


----------



## etmundi (12. Januar 2009)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann diese unsäglichen
Kiddy-Chukky- Witze wieder autauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sumisel (12. Januar 2009)

Diese "Kiddy-Chukky- Witze" sind genauso gut/schlecht wie die anderen Witze!


----------



## ReWahn (12. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Saurfang_facts

!!

alle hier reinzuposten würde den thread sprengen...


----------



## IronBoy (12. Januar 2009)

Man Sumisel mach du erst mal ein witzigen witz bevor du du über andere Witze sagts das sie schlecht sind.
Kiddy? man des sind doch nur witze sind nunmal kindisch und jetzt? 
Wollt ihr mich jetzt als kiddy bezeichnen nur weil ich nen paar witze gemacht habe man ihr seid doch echt...


----------



## etmundi (12. Januar 2009)

IronBoy schrieb:


> Man Sumisel mach du erst mal ein witzigen witz bevor du du über andere Witze sagts das sie schlecht sind.




Der geht doch zum Lachen in den Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sumisel (12. Januar 2009)

sumisel ist eine "sie" und kein "er" und ich habe mich in meinem 2.post darauf bezogen:



etmundi schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann diese unsäglichen
> Kiddy-Chukky- Witze wieder autauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und somit die chuck-norris-witze verteidigt. lesen hilft.

etmundi geht also wohl eher selber zum lachen in den keller.


----------



## juri94 (12. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid das hier is zwar wieder n pala witz ... ich hoffe es hat ihn noch keienr gepostet:

Paladine sind die einzigen klasen, die wissen dass n hase nach 10 min in rage gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seaz (12. Januar 2009)

Was ist flüssiger als Wasser?...Hunter die sind überflüssig.


----------



## IronBoy (12. Januar 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich egal ob du ein er oder sie ist


----------



## Doomwalker (12. Januar 2009)

Sagt ein Katholik zum WoW - Gamer:" Neulich ist der Papst gestorben." Fragt der Gamer:" Und, was hat er gedroppt?"


----------



## rocktboyy (12. Januar 2009)

xD der ist gut 

Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere Frau gemeinsam? 

Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem^^


----------



## Ch3rion (12. Januar 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> xD der ist gut
> 
> Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere Frau gemeinsam?
> 
> Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem^^



Wahahaha xDDD

*wegrofl* 

*Neuen Witz such* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Syrics (12. Januar 2009)

Seaz schrieb:


> Was ist flüssiger als Wasser?...Hunter die sind überflüssig.



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DywF5S2xrDM

nur lustig wenn man das kind kennt xD

der witz mit blase und der schwangeren frau ist sehr gut.xD


sry hab keinen wirklich witz..


----------



## Seaz (12. Januar 2009)

Kommt die Mutter in das Zimmer ihres Sohnes,welche  schon 2 Tage vor dem Pc sitzt und sagt: Mensch,du must doch was trinken
daraufhin der Sohn: Stimmt meine Mana sind niedrig.


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Januar 2009)

ka ob den schon einer geschrieben hat:

2 Gnome kommen in eine Kneipe und sagen zum Wirt:"Zwei Kurze!"

"Das seh ich und was möchtet ihr trinken?"

Ein untoter hexer betritt dieselbe Kneipe und sagt zum Wirt:"Ein Korn, ein Bier und einen Wischmop bitte!"


----------



## Vyron268 (12. Januar 2009)

40 jäger töten ony in 4 min 
40 magier töten ony in 2 min!
40 palas überleben 7 tage  :>


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> 40 jäger töten ony in 4 min
> 40 magier töten ony in 2 min!
> 40 palas überleben 7 tage  :>


gabs schon mindestens 10 mal^^


----------



## Crowser19 (12. Januar 2009)

kann das sein das hier nur frustrierte spieler sind die vom pala haue kriegen xD weil ich so gut wie nur pala witze lese^^ aber der mit dem papst war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (12. Januar 2009)

rollt ein pala in bubble um die ecke und stirbt...


----------



## Rhaskhur (12. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Die neue Heldenklasse:
> Vom Krieger das Hirn
> Vom Mage die Rüssi
> Vom Schurken den Heal
> Vom Pala den Dmg


Genau... hast ja recht als 3.0 rauskam hätte einb DK es nicht 10min gegen Kiljaeden ausgehalten vom HP rüssi her
und vom Dmg her hätter er Kiljaeden fats onehitten können
kurz:
Der DK hat Overpowered neu definiert
von daher finde ich es sehr Dumm Mutig und Coool von dier hier zu behaupten dass er
Dumm sei
0rüssi hat
no heal(oki er hat kein heal)
und kein dmg macht...
Frage: Spielst du über haupt WOW oder nicht vielleicht hdro


----------



## -Zirâ- (12. Januar 2009)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Genau... hast ja recht als 3.0 rauskam hätte einb DK es nicht 10min gegen Kiljaeden ausgehalten vom HP rüssi her
> und vom Dmg her hätter er Kiljaeden fats onehitten können
> kurz:
> Der DK hat Overpowered neu definiert
> ...




is der DK ne neue oder DIE neue Heldenklasse....lern lesen undzwar zwischen den zeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und vor allem, tante edith kam eben vorbei und meinte "Wenn der keinen spass versteht, dort oben rechts ist ein kleines X um das fenster zu schließen"


----------



## Rhaskhur (12. Januar 2009)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> is der DK ne neue oder DIE neue Heldenklasse....lern lesen undzwar zwischen den zeilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä? muss ich diesen post jetzt verstehn?

edit: was zum edit meines Obermanns: meine tante heisst WIRKLICH edith


----------



## Duciducduc (12. Januar 2009)

hab auch einen,

Sagt der eine Wowler zum andren , Ey der Papst ist gestern gestorben wusstest du das schon?der andre ne,und was hatetr gedroppt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (12. Januar 2009)

Wie Veringert man die Rüssi eines Zwerges um 50%!? 

Man WÄSCHT IHN!!!

ICh weiß der ist schlecht mir fällt momentarn keiner mehr ein^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Januar 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Wie Veringert man die Rüssi eines Zwerges um 50%!?
> 
> Man WÄSCHT IHN!!!
> 
> ICh weiß der ist schlecht mir fällt momentarn keiner mehr ein^^


pfff schlechtder steht sogar schon auf der ersten seite von diesem Fred


----------



## Semetor (12. Januar 2009)

Das haben auch schon ca 20 Leute geschrieben, aber hauptsache du hast nen Post dazu bekommen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (12. Januar 2009)

Nein Ich möchte doch gar nicht im Penis meter (Post-Meter) vorne sein das interesiert mich gar nicht^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (12. Januar 2009)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Genau... hast ja recht als 3.0 rauskam hätte einb DK es nicht 10min gegen Kiljaeden ausgehalten vom HP rüssi her
> und vom Dmg her hätter er Kiljaeden fats onehitten können
> kurz:
> Der DK hat Overpowered neu definiert
> ...



self0wned höchsten Maßes! ... hast die Ironie ned verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin auch mutig! -> "ich mach mehr dmg als n hunter xD!!"


----------



## etmundi (13. Januar 2009)

sumisel schrieb:


> sumisel ist eine "sie" und kein "er" und ich habe mich in meinem 2.post darauf bezogen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über diese "Unsäglichen" Chukky-Witze kann ich nun wirklich nicht lachen.

Das du die Witze verteidigst ist dein Problem.

Und seit wann müssen Witze jetzt schon verteidigt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (13. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Und seit wann müssen Witze jetzt schon verteidigt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür hab ich ne einfache Erklärung. Blizz hat Witze lootbar gemacht und damit sie nicht sofort umgehauen werden hat Blizz auch noch Witzverteidiger vor den Witzboss gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungodly (13. Januar 2009)

N11 Priester: Öhm ja wir brauchen nochn Tank...

Gnom Krieger: Hier ich bin Tank !!!

N11 Priester:  Aso??? Ich dachte du bistn Pet !!!





mfg Ungodly


----------



## Ungodly (13. Januar 2009)

Einer iss mir noch eingefallen...

Neulich in Ironforge:

1.[Allgemein]: Der Papst iss tot.
1.[Allgemein]: Und ??? Was hat er gedroppt ???


MFG Ungodly


----------



## Kokoros (13. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß net obs den schon gibt aber ich hab auch kb 114 seiten zu lesen, aber 

is ausm Buffed heft:

Sind 2 gnome in Beutebucht, sagt der eine zum anderen, wetten ich kann den Tauren da zum Lachen bringen, der ander jojo mach nur, nach 2 min kommt er wieder und der taure rollt sich vor lachen aufm boden, da sagt der gnom zum annern, so un soll ich ihn jetz ma zum weinen bringen???, der andere gnom darauf, ajo, 2min , der taure weint wie n kleines mädchen. Der eine gnom zum annern, wie haste n das jetz gemacht,? Ich hab erst gesagt das mein Schwanz länger ist als seiner, und dann hab ich s ihm gezeigt...


----------



## nemø (13. Januar 2009)

mindestens schon 2 mal da gewesen

trozdem lustig


----------



## Dragonfighter91 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube es hatt sioch ausgewitzt xD^^  kommen ja nur noch wiederholungen und nix lustiges mehr  :_(  schade
aber bei so vielen beiträgen auch verständlich^^ wer noch einen guten kennt, (den es hier noch nicht gibt) ... ich freu mich über jede Ironie,,, vergesst net, Witze auf WoW umzudichten hatt keinen sinn, und ist nich lustig!!


----------



## Gallero (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Nase voll!
Den Thread kann man wieder schließen kommen eh keine neuen Witze mehr-.-


----------



## Ragnar24X (14. Januar 2009)

Da drüber muss man erste mal nachdenken....



Warum haben Nachtelfen leuchtende augen ??


KA?....




LICHT ANGELASSEN !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (14. Januar 2009)

stehn 3 lachende tauren vor gnomeregan. kommt ein blutelf vorbei und fragt sie warum sie denn so lachen.
meint einer der tauren, sie waren grad gnome poppen, das wär irre lustig.

der blutelf geht auch nach gnomeregan, schnappt sich nen gnom und zieht ihn so richtig übern dorn.
nachdem er fertig ist, geht er zurück zu den tauren und meint: "ich habs jetz auch mal probiert, war zwar ok, aber so lustig fand ichs net."

meit der taure: "bei dir platzen die auch net"


----------



## Fixxy (14. Januar 2009)

Habe auch einen...ka ob der schon kam:

Ein Mensch-Pala, ein Nachtelf-Schurke und ein Zwerg Krieger sitzen vor dem Entbindungszelt und warten auf die Geburt ihrer Söhne.
Nach 2 Studen kommt die Amme heraus und zeigt den 3 ein kleines süßes Zwergenbaby. Dieses schnappt sich der Nachtelf und sagt " das ist meiner". Darauf die Amme" das ist wohl schwer möglich". Daraufhin der Nachtelf:"
Scheißegal hauptsache es is nicht der Pala."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (14. Januar 2009)

(zu dem über mir...der pala schnappt sich das Nachtelfenkind,dann machts mehr sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde ich)

hier noch ein paar: (die meiner erinnerung nach hier nicht drin sind) 
1. nicht unbedingt gut, aber oke = "Unterwasseratmung" diesen Buff bekommt man von Hexenmeister immer dann wenn man in Tanaris 50km von nur der geringsten Pfütze entfernt ist, ABER nie dann wenn man in verwinkelten Schiffrümpfen gegen 2lvl höhere Nagas kämpft und dann merkt das sie einen netzen können wenn der Atmungsbalken auf 0 ist und man noch 30m unter der Wasseroberfläche ist.

2.Was sind 5 Paladine im Wasser?
-Luftblasen

3.Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Gnom und einem Klabautermann?
Der Klabautermann ist furchteinflösender

naja alle nicht so toll..ich weiß...

(quelle: wow-witze.de)


----------



## Kelthelas (14. Januar 2009)

Von Barlow geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Epic fail

Barlow ist der Beste


----------



## Oogieboogie (14. Januar 2009)

klar ist er das...aber das barlowzitat, was jolk aufgeführt hat ist nur im zusammenhang sinnvoll und lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und barlows blog ist zwar witzig, aber keine auflistung von wow-witzen


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> 2.Was sind 5 Paladine im Wasser?
> -Luftblasen
> 
> 
> (quelle: wow-witze.de)


ich mag den ^^ich spiel seit nun immerhin 3 jahren nur palas und find pala witze einfahc am besten =D


----------



## Gerbalin (15. Januar 2009)

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen. 
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.


----------



## Alaneo (15. Januar 2009)

die guten alten wow witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch noch n paar:


Wann ist ein Paladin imba? - Wenn er ein Eichhörnchen two-hittet!   (trifft heute wohl nicht mehr zu O.o pala OP!)



Zwei Hunter treffen sich.     (ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



mmmh.... fällt mir grad keiner mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (15. Januar 2009)

Ein lvl 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"


----------



## Aphaiton (23. Januar 2009)

10 kleine Paladine campten vor ner Scheune innen drin ein Jäger Pet da warens nur mehr neune
9 kleine Paladine gingen zu der Wacht, einer bat nen Mage um Feuer da warens nur mehr 8.
8 kleine Paladine machten sich auf nach drüben, einer feart nen Untotenpriester da warens nur noch 7.
7 kleine Paladine griffen an nen Hex, einer macht den Schild nicht an da warens nur mehr 6
6 kleine Paladine kämpften sich durch die Sümpf, einem ging das Mana aus da warens nur mehr 5
5 kleine Paladine kämpften gegen ein Tier einer vergass auf Handauflegung da warens nur mehr 4.
4 kleine Paladine schlugen nen Troll zu Brei, einmal schlug der Troll zurück da warens nur  mehr 3
3 kleine Paladine suchten ein Raptorei, leider war der Raptor dabei da warens nur mehr 2
2 kleine Paladine  traten auf eine Katze ein, die Katze war ne Dudufrau und schon war er allein.
1 kleiner Paladin fühlte sich als Sieger, weggeräumt die Palaverkleidung zum Vorschein kam ein Krieger.


----------



## casch79 (23. Januar 2009)

LOL, sehr geil, viele kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Jo ist ganz gut, aber es giebt keine Untoten Jäger ^^


----------



## Aphaiton (23. Januar 2009)

geändert den Untotenjäger :9


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Wasn an nem Priester so schlimm? *binschonleise* xD


----------



## darkigel (23. Januar 2009)

wirklich gelungen
hast du gut gemacht


----------



## Tade (23. Januar 2009)

Alaneo schrieb:


> Zwei Hunter treffen sich.



Hmm ging der nicht etwa so:
Treffen sich zwei Jäger, einer kritisch!


----------



## MrC (29. Januar 2009)

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen und weiß nicht, ob´s schon dabei war. Aber ich hab hier einen:

Ein WOW-Spieler und ein Christ unterhalten sich. Sagt der Christ "Der Papst ist tot." Darauf der WOW-Spieler: "Und, was hat er gedropt?"

Smile


----------



## Lisko34 (29. Januar 2009)

Jäger und Priester laufen durch Wald von Elwyn da sehen sie einen Bären.
Jäger legt an, scheist, und flucht ka*ke daneben.
Meint der Priester : Brudr lass das Fluchen sonst wird Gott dich strafen!
Keine 5 min später sehen sie wieder einen Bären, 
Jäger legt an schiest, ka*ke daneben,
Priester : Bruder lass das Fluchen oder Gott wird dich strafen !!!!!!
Die beiden gehen weiter und sehen noch einen Bären.
Der Jäger wieder, anlegen , ka*ke daneben.
Priester: Bruder las... Plötzlich erschlägt ein Blitz den Priester und von oben ertönt eine Stimme:
!!!KA*KE DANEBEN!!!

Mfg Lisko


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (29. Januar 2009)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> Jäger und Priester laufen durch Wald von Elwyn da sehen sie einen Bären.
> Jäger legt an, scheist, und flucht ka*ke daneben.
> Meint der Priester : Brudr lass das Fluchen sonst wird Gott dich strafen!
> Keine 5 min später sehen sie wieder einen Bären,
> ...



Made my Day der is zu geil xD

lg Peace


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

Warum lachen Gnome beim Fußballspielen?

Weil sie das Gras am Sack kitzelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (29. Januar 2009)

Gehen 2 Wachen durch das Zwergendistrikt von Sturmwind.
Kommt plötzlich eine Gruppe vonZwergen aus einer Keipe,
sie fangen an die Äxte zu schwingen und schmutzige Lieder zu singen.
Sagt die jüngere Wache: Diese Zwerge, keinen Respekt vor Leuten
die um diese Zeit schlafen wollen.
Darauf die ältere Wache: Das ist noch garnichts, warte erstmal
bis ihre Ehemänner rauskommen.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Ein Untoter Mage steht im brachland an einer Oase.

Ein Gnom kommt vorbei und sieht wie der Magier komische bewegungen macht.
"Was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom.
"Der starke Geist dominiert den schwachen" sagt der Magier, zeichnet mit den Händen eine 8 in die Luft
und alle Fische im Wasser schimmen die Bewegung nach.
Nach einigen Tricks die dem Gnom auch gut gefalllen reitet der Magier weiter.
Als er am Abend zurückkommt steht der Gnom vor der Oase:
"Blubb.... Blubb....."

=)


----------



## Roflcopter1 (29. Januar 2009)

die witze sind derbst geil 

naja ist kein witz eher ein spruch und das ist meinem freund passsierrt spielt pala:

GM: ok kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie helfen 
Freund.nein,danke.
Gm: ok dann verabschiede ich mich von dir.
Möge Gottesschild und deine Ruhestein nie von abklingzeit betroffen sein.

mein freund war stink sauer^^
ist schon ein bissle länger her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ein Untoter Mage steht im brachland an einer Oase.
> 
> Ein Gnom kommt vorbei und sieht wie der Magier komische bewegungen macht.
> "Was machst du da?" fragt der Gnom.
> ...



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

Hehe ich find's interessant, wie der Repost von diesem Astloch-Witz gelöscht wurde, der auch schon auf Seite 1 steht, geschrieben von einem Mod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtheneVirtus (29. Januar 2009)

Xathras schrieb:


> Kommt n Taure in ne bar, sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
> Meint der Taure: "Wasn hier los, Kicker kaputt?!"




Ich beiss gleich in denn Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nersul (29. Januar 2009)

2 drachen treffen sich in Azhara 
kommen sofort freudige allis und hordis und versuchen sie zu töten was ihen misslingt nach dem kampf sagt der  eine zum anderen 
:ich werde mich bei blizzard beschweren .Bin dafür das  krieger, paladine, jäger und schamanen  auch leder oder stoffrüstung tragen, dann muss ich mein essen nicht immer aus der schale ziehen .


___________________________________________________________________
aus shakes & fidget 
:
wir drei schaffen das (shakes fidget und der pala gegen 100 mobs)
pala :ja, ich, mein gottesschild und mein ruhestein. Wir drei.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Januar 2009)

Zwei Untote treffen sich,
der eine sagt zum andren: und wie gehts?
Der andre: naja gut und dir?
Darauf der erste: ich versuch zu überleben. 

naja is mir eben so eingefallen


----------



## Yangsoon (29. Januar 2009)

Wieviele Leute braucht man um einen Pala zu töten?'

'2. Einer der ihn erschreckt, ein weiterer der im Gasthaus auf ihn wartet'

Zwei Karnickel knabbern Möhrchen. Da kommt ein Paladin vorbei, schreit entsetzt:
"SCHILD" und rubbelt wie verrückt am Ruhestein. Da sagt eins der Karnickel trocken: "Siehste, er hat gelernt aus dem letzten mal." 


Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"

Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.

Wie machen Palas n Duell??
Beide Gottesschild an und wer zuerst in SW ist hat gewonnen 

Ein Pala sitzt in einer Bar in BootyBay. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine einsame Blutelfin.
"Boah ist die geil!!!" denkt der Pala.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ...
In dem Moment steht die Blutelfin auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt.
Ist vielleicht auch besser so", denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Blutelfin zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was Gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiß' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Rum um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Blutelfin und fragt:
"Na, ... warst scheißen ?" 

 Ein Paladin ritt elegant
Mit epic Waffe auf dem Rücken
Zum Farmen in das Hinterland
Um Gammerita zu beglücken.

Vom kostenlosen Mount herunter
Wirft der Held der Allianz
Ein Siegel an und haut dann munter
Auf den nächsten Krötenschwanz.

Und in der nächsten halben Stund
Tut er nichts als sich zu heilen.
Vermutlich ist das auch der Grund,
Warum sich Palas langeweilen.

Weil Raventusk der Horde Land,
Begreift sogar der Ally leicht,
Daß auf des Hinterlandes Stand
Es an Horde kreucht und fleucht.

So wie der Krieger, untot zwar,
Doch vom Level abgeschlagen,
Stellt er eine Chance dar,
Zum Ruhm des Palas beizutragen.

Nur noch warten bis er kämpft,
Denn als Ally macht man´s so,
Weil es sonst den Spielspaß dämpft:
"Für´s Licht und Lordaeron und so!"

Das Risiko ist minimal
Und einmal mehr obsiegt
Der Pala, dem es scheißegal,
Daß es nur am Level liegt.

Doch was ist das, wie kann das sein?
Der kleine Lowbie hat geblockt!?
Naja, schnell Schild und Heimatstein,
Und ungeschlagen ausgeloggt.

treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
*batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.

am nächsten tag treffen die 2 orcs den gnom wieder.

sagt der 1 orc: hy guck ma! der gnom von gestern!
2. orc: lass dem ma wieder was aufs maul geben!
1. orc: wir fragn den ma nach ner fluppe! wenn der mit filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne filter hat wolln wa mit. auf jeden dfall wieder grund für ne klopperei!

schlendern die beiden orcs zum gnom

1. orc: ey haste mal ne fluppe?
gnom: mit oder ohne filter?
1. orc : du hast ja schon wieder keine mütze auf!
*batsch*


----------



## Simsonite (29. Januar 2009)

WoW-Mutter Spruch

Deine Mutter ist so fett, die brauch 2 Hexer zum porten


----------



## Dark_crysis (29. Januar 2009)

habe auch einen...

was haben ne Schwangere und nen Pala gemeinsam?

sie haben angst das ´´die Blase´´ plazt  xD


----------



## NoNamelól (29. Januar 2009)

Was ist ein Shadowpirest ohne Mana?
Leerwandler.

Naja, lieber selbst erfinden, als was zu kopieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (29. Januar 2009)

NoNamelól schrieb:


> Was ist ein Shadowpirest ohne Mana?
> Leerwandler.
> 
> Naja, lieber selbst erfinden, als was zu kopieren
> ...


der is nicht schlecht ^^.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (29. Januar 2009)

Dan schrieb:


> Warum stehen männliche Nachtelfen morgens um vier auf und gehen in den Wald?
> Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht.
> _(ROFLLLL)_



der einzig gute witz bis jetzt...


----------



## DerBuuhmann (29. Januar 2009)

Eine Bitte!: 

Keine Pala-Witzte mehr auf den letzten 10 Seite musste man bestimmt 20mal die uralte Gasthaus-story lesen as geht mir echt auf die Nerven....
Einfach mal was neues.....


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. Januar 2009)

Wow lob endlich mal ein paar neue dabei... aber auch viele zum 100dertsten mal


----------



## NoNamelól (29. Januar 2009)

@brisk danke^^

Gut ich versuch nochmal xD

Warum hat Blizzard den Pala implementiert?
Ganz klar. Damit die anderen Klassen keine Witze einstecken müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja der war nich so gut.


----------



## MrC (2. Februar 2009)

Einen noch:

Ein Gnom geht durch den Wald bei Sturmwind und sieht einen großen Brunnen. Wie Gnome so sind denkt er sich: "Mensch, der ist bestimmt tief. Das finde ich heraus!", nimmt einen Stein und wirft diesen in den Brunnen. Es tut sich nichts. "Vielleicht war der Stein zu klein" denkt sich der Gnom, nimmt einen größeren und wirft auch diesen in den Brunnen. Es passiert wieder nichts. "Das kann einfach nicht sein" denkt sich der Gnom und greift sich einen riesigen Brocken, der bei dem Brunnen liegt. In dem Moment wo er den Stein in den Brunnen wirft springt brüllend ein Widder aus dem Gebüsch und springt dem Stein in den Brunnen hinterher. Der Gnom ist völlig perplex und begreift gar nicht, was vor sich geht. Da kommt ein Zwerg aus dem Gebüsch und fragt den Gnom: "Hast Du meinen Widder gesehen? Ich hatte ihn zum grasen an einen Stein gebunden..." 

xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Februar 2009)

Was macht ein Untoter, wenn er ein Mädel trifft, das ihr gefällt?





Er wirft ein Auge auf sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ca-rmx (2. Februar 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Priester.

Der eine Priester: Der Papst ist tot...

Der andere: Und, was hat er gedropt? ^^


----------



## Poster (22. Februar 2009)

Kommt ein Orc mit nem Papagei auf der Schulter in ne Bar.
Sagt der Wirt : "Wo hasste denn den her ?"
Sagt der Papagei : "Durotar! Die gibts da überall."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Poster schrieb:


> Kommt ein Orc mit nem Papagei auf der Schulter in ne Bar.
> Sagt der Wirt : "Wo hasste denn den her ?"
> Sagt der Papagei : "Durotar! Die gibts da überall."
> 
> ...


alt

edit: laut sufu schon 9 mal in  dem thread


----------



## Poster (22. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alt
> 
> edit: laut sufu schon 9 mal in  dem thread



is ja auch ein ingame-witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Poster schrieb:


> is ja auch ein ingame-witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist das denn für eine ausrede, gabs trotzdem schon 9 mal


----------



## assist69 (22. Februar 2009)

MrC schrieb:


> Einen noch:
> 
> Ein Gnom geht durch den Wald bei Sturmwind und sieht einen großen Brunnen. Wie Gnome so sind denkt er sich: "Mensch, der ist bestimmt tief. Das finde ich heraus!", nimmt einen Stein und wirft diesen in den Brunnen. Es tut sich nichts. "Vielleicht war der Stein zu klein" denkt sich der Gnom, nimmt einen größeren und wirft auch diesen in den Brunnen. Es passiert wieder nichts. "Das kann einfach nicht sein" denkt sich der Gnom und greift sich einen riesigen Brocken, der bei dem Brunnen liegt. In dem Moment wo er den Stein in den Brunnen wirft springt brüllend ein Widder aus dem Gebüsch und springt dem Stein in den Brunnen hinterher. Der Gnom ist völlig perplex und begreift gar nicht, was vor sich geht. Da kommt ein Zwerg aus dem Gebüsch und fragt den Gnom: "Hast Du meinen Widder gesehen? Ich hatte ihn zum grasen an einen Stein gebunden..."
> 
> xD




Der ist hamma!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr0wey (3. März 2009)

trifft n christ n wowler und fragt ihm "hassu schon gehoert der papst ist gestorben" ,der wowler drofhin "OHA! was hat er gedropt!?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (3. März 2009)

und das Niveau sinkt ins bodenlose.. Haben wir alles schon gelesen.

Wobei ich noch einen hätte:

Sieht n lebender Priester einen Schurken außerhalb des Stuns...

*rolleyes*


----------



## Zhiala (3. März 2009)

Auf ihrem Rundgang bemerken 2 Wächter einen toten Gnom im Kanal. Der Gnom ist von oben bis unten mit Ketten eingewickel und hat einen dicken Stein am Hals hängen. Nach sorgfältigem betrachten des Gnoms schimpft der eine Wächter: Diese verdammten kleinen Mistkerle klauen wirklich immer mehr als sie tragen können!

(jaja, nicht gut aber die Gnomschurken haben mich grad geärgert^^)


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2009)

Patchnotes aus dem Jahr 4023, patch cbbshdll:384562 

Schurke:
Vanish bug wurde Behoben


----------



## Anburak-G (3. März 2009)

Ohje, wiederholen tut sich hier doch schon einiges (einiges Mehr könnt es auch schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....

Jemand mit zuviel Zeit, könnt ja mal aussortieren und das Ergebniss der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen ^^


----------



## scheiwalker (3. März 2009)

DaKurt schrieb:


> mir ist auch einer in der religionsstunde grade eben eingefallen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann das sein das dir das vorher schonmal eingefallen is?...
hab ich schon zig tausend mal gehört


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Patchnotes aus dem Jahr 4023, patch cbbshdll:384562
> 
> Schurke:
> Vanish bug wurde Behoben



Das glaubst du doch selber nicht!


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Gehen ein Zwerg und eine Nachtelfe nebeneinander Spazieren. Der zwerg meint: Ihr Nachtelfen seid so schlank, man könnte meinen bei euch herscht hungersnot! Darauf die Nachtelfe: Und man könne meinen DU seist schuld daran!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> Jäger und Priester laufen durch Wald von Elwyn da sehen sie einen Bären.
> Jäger legt an, scheist, und flucht ka*ke daneben.
> Meint der Priester : Brudr lass das Fluchen sonst wird Gott dich strafen!
> Keine 5 min später sehen sie wieder einen Bären,
> ...



Sehr geil diese witze nur WETTE ich der ist nicht von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Den hab ich schon Im buffed magazin gelesen! Los nun gestehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

MrC schrieb:


> Einen noch:
> 
> Ein Gnom geht durch den Wald bei Sturmwind und sieht einen großen Brunnen. Wie Gnome so sind denkt er sich: "Mensch, der ist bestimmt tief. Das finde ich heraus!", nimmt einen Stein und wirft diesen in den Brunnen. Es tut sich nichts. "Vielleicht war der Stein zu klein" denkt sich der Gnom, nimmt einen größeren und wirft auch diesen in den Brunnen. Es passiert wieder nichts. "Das kann einfach nicht sein" denkt sich der Gnom und greift sich einen riesigen Brocken, der bei dem Brunnen liegt. In dem Moment wo er den Stein in den Brunnen wirft springt brüllend ein Widder aus dem Gebüsch und springt dem Stein in den Brunnen hinterher. Der Gnom ist völlig perplex und begreift gar nicht, was vor sich geht. Da kommt ein Zwerg aus dem Gebüsch und fragt den Gnom: "Hast Du meinen Widder gesehen? Ich hatte ihn zum grasen an einen Stein gebunden..."
> 
> xD



Der is auch aus'm buffed magazin geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (13. April 2009)

egal, für die die das buffed-heft nicht haben sicher witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaaz (13. April 2009)

Gehen ein alkoholkranker Gnom, ein geldgeiler Zwerg und ein schwuler Elf zum Heiler. Nach der Behandlung sagt der Heiler:"wenn ihr nochmals eurer Sucht nachgebt, werdet ihr sterben". Die Drei gehen zum nächsten Stadtfest. Der Gnom sieht einen Becher Bier, trinkt ihn und fällt tot um. Der Elf und der Zwerg gehen weiter, als der Zwerg plötzlich eine Ducate entdeckt. Darauf der Elf:"wenn du dich jetzt bückst, sind wir beide tot".

Quelle: 3.Sphäre (EInige der Witze da sind nicht so gut, die meißten sind aber echt der Hammer)


----------



## -Spellmâster- (13. April 2009)

Witz 1:
Ein zwerg geht zu einem draenei und fragt:" darf ich deinen schwanz lutschen?" sagt der Draenei :"welchen meinst du jetzt?" sagt der zwerg:" wieso hast du zwei?"

Witz 2:
Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure am Ufer und halten beide ihre Schwänze ins Wasser,
meint der Gnom: das wasser ist 22°C warm
meint der Taure: jop, und 2 meter tief.

Witz 3:
Kommt ein nachtelf mit nem frosch auf dem Kopf zum arzt.
Fragt der Arzt: was haben sie denn für ein problem?
Antwortet der Frosch: Ich hab da so ein geschwür am arsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zabrax (13. April 2009)

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Taure, ein Nachtelf und ein Gnom, schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. 
Der schaut sie an und sagt mit strenger Stimme:

"wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den Wald gehen und jeweils mit zwei Früchten zurückkommen..."

Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der Taure zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in der Hand trägt. 
Er bringt sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: 
"nun stecke dir beide Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"

Der Taure fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss aber ganz fürchterlich kichern. 
Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines Holzzepters schlägt ihm der Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. 
Kaum sind die sterblichen Überreste beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Nachtelf ein, nichts ahnend und stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand tragend. 
Wieder spricht der Häuptling: 
"Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"

Der Nachtelf tut, wie ihm geheißen. 
Doch ganz plötzlich, als der Apfel schon tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der Versenkung der Birne
gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall, dass ihm die Tränen in die Augen schießen. 
Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der Häuptling den Schädel ab.

Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor treffen, fragt der Nachtelf den Tauren: 
"Was war los, musstest du lachen?"

"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?"

"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der Gnom mit der Melone und der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


----------



## Lichkingkiller (13. April 2009)

Zabrax schrieb:


> Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Taure, ein Nachtelf und ein Gnom, schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht.
> Der schaut sie an und sagt mit strenger Stimme:
> 
> "wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den Wald gehen und jeweils mit zwei Früchten zurückkommen..."
> ...


 
Den gabs schon im Witze Thread im Allgemein-Forum, Bitte was originelleres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Die Witze sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Treffen sich 2 hunter, der eine kritisch. muhahahahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 hunter, der eine kritisch. muhahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du jetzt extra nen alten gebracht?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du jetzt extra nen alten gebracht?


jo, finde den iwie lustig, weil der einfach nur so dumm is. xD


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (13. April 2009)

Fragt sich der Taure warum ist der Pala Tot...

Was war ie toesursache?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Blasenschwäche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

der is echt genial! xD

Kommt ein Untoter zum erste Hilfe Lehrer
Sagt der: Bisschen spät dran was?

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen.
Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (13. April 2009)

Wie geil sind die den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordeman187 (13. April 2009)

immer wieda geil ein paar witze zu lesen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chajon (13. April 2009)

Was geschieht mit einem Untoten bei Regen?

Er wird nass bis auf die knochen


----------



## In Extremo (13. April 2009)

.-.
                     (   )
                      '-'
                      J L
                      | |
                     J   L
                     |   |
                    J     L
                  .-'.___.'-.
                 /___________\
            _.-""'           `bmw._
          .'                       `.
        J                            `.
       F                               L
      J                                 J
     J                                  `
     |                                   L
     |                                   |
     |                                   |
     |                                   J
     |                                    L
     |                                    |
     |             ,.___          ___....--._
     |           ,'     `""""""""'           `-._
     |          J           _____________________`-.
     |         F         .-'   `-88888-'    `Y8888b.`.
     |         |       .'         `P'         `88888b \
     |         |      J       #     L      #    q8888b L
     |         |      |             |           )8888D )
     |         J      \             J           d8888P P
     |          L      `.         .b.         ,88888P /
     |           `.      `-.___,o88888o.___,o88888P'.'
     |             `-.__________________________..-'
     |                                    |
     |         .-----.........____________J
     |       .' |       |      |       |
     |      J---|-----..|...___|_______|
     |      |   |       |      |       |
     |      Y---|-----..|...___|_______|
     |       `. |       |      |       |
     |         `'-------:....__|______.J
     |                                  |
      L___                              |
          """----...______________....--'


----------



## manjari (13. April 2009)

muss man nich verstehen oder?!


----------



## Dash08 (13. April 2009)

wie vervierfacht man den dmg eines palas ?
man gebt ihm dornen ^^


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

manjari schrieb:


> muss man nich verstehen oder?!


nicht wirklich.

Kommt ein Nachtelf in die Bar.
Sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen.
Fragt der Elf: Was los Jungs? Is der Tischfussball kaputt?


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Dash08 schrieb:


> wie vervierfacht man den dmg eines palas ?
> man gebt ihm dornen ^^



Wow, ist der alt..

Um den Dmg von einem Pala heute zu vervierfachen braucht man schon einen Buff für 100% critchance und 1000 Stärke mehr. + Bloodlust oO


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Um den Dmg von einem Pala heute zu vervierfachen braucht man schon einen Buff für 100% critchance und 1000 Stärke mehr. + Bloodlust oO


ist das ein Witz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnitzelDX (13. April 2009)

LOL geile antworten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich kenne nur die beiden:

Wovor haben Palas und schwangere Frauen am meisten angst?
- Das die Blase platzt.


Geht nen Gnom in den Waffenladen. Er fragt den Tauren am Thresen: Hast du Schwerter?
Taure: Nee.
Gnom: hast du Streitkolben?
Taure: Nee.

Darauf verlässt der Gnom den laden und sieht die Waffen im Schaufenster. Erzürnt geht er nochmal in den laden und fragt: Hast du was gegen Gnome??
Taure: Jaaa, Schwerter, Streitkolben...


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

kopf ----> tisch
die waren mind 1000000 mal da


----------



## Dokagero (13. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kopf ----> tisch
> die waren mind 1000000 mal da


Boah, Leute mit solchen Aussagen sind Idioten.

Lass dir nen Witz einfallen, schau nach obs den schon gibt, dann poste ihn.
Viel Spaß bei 118 Seiten durchsuchen -.-


----------



## Rodanold (13. April 2009)

Ein Trupp Blutelfen geht durch den Wald, als sie in einiger Entfernung
einen Ally-Shamanen auf einem Hügel sehen.
Kurzentschlossen laufen 2 Blutelfen hin und folgen dem Shamanen, als er hinter dem
Hügel verschwindet. Kurzer Kampflärm ist zu hören dann wird alles ruhig.
Die Blutelfen wollen schon weiterziehen, als der Shamane wieder auf dem Hügel steht.
"Der scheint ja richtig stark zu sein" denken sich die Blutelfen und schicken diesesmal
5 Kämpfer zu dem Shamanen, welcher abermals hinter dem Hügel verschwindet.
Der Kampflärm dauert diesesmal ein wenig läger... und als die Blutelfen schon siegessicher weiterziehen 
wollen, sehen sie wieder den Shamanen auf dem Hügel. Also stürzen sich diesesmal alle verbliebenen
Blutelfen, 14 an der Zahl,  auf den Shamanen. Dieser verschwindet wieder hinter dem Hügel und als
die Blutelfen den Hügel umrundet haben schreit einer aus der vorderen Reihe
"Damned Bullshit Jungs, das is ne Falle. Es sind 2 Shamanen"


Alt aber noch immer witzig


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Boah, Leute mit solchen Aussagen sind Idioten.
> 
> Lass dir nen Witz einfallen, schau nach obs den schon gibt, dann poste ihn.
> Viel Spaß bei 118 Seiten durchsuchen -.-


es gibt da ein lustiges ding namens sufu
da ein paar worte rein und auf wundersame weise erscheint der witz höchstwahrscheinlich mehr als 5 mal


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Boah, Leute mit solchen Aussagen sind Idioten.
> 
> Lass dir nen Witz einfallen, schau nach obs den schon gibt, dann poste ihn.
> Viel Spaß bei 118 Seiten durchsuchen -.-


ne is klar wenn er auf der ersten seite 3 mal ist.


also ich hab da einen aelteren


Wieso braucht der Pala einen Ingi?
: Das Licht gibt ihm Kraft!
Er braucht eine taschenlampe


----------



## assassine3 (13. April 2009)

Ich lach mich tot!!! hier auch noch einen hab ich im tool gelesen
Hi ich bin achmed und guter tank mit zusätzlich 40% volksaggro für ne hero ini.
Als ich das gelesen habe bin ich fast erstickt^^


----------



## assassine3 (13. April 2009)

hier noch einer der für pre patch zeiten gilt^^ Wie kann man den schaden eines palas leicht ver4 fachen? man bufft ihn mit dornen^^


----------



## Magickevin (13. April 2009)

SO merk ich mir die 11880
11Mobs
88Palas
und 0...0Kills
_______________________
Sitzen ein Gnom und ein Taure in Booty Bay und halten ihre besten Stücke ins Wasser der Gnom sagt:
"Das Wasser ist 28° Warm" der Taure darauf:
"und 6 Meter Tief"
__________________________
Warum stehen alle männlichen Nachtelfen um 4 uhr früh auf?
da sind die Astlöcher noch schön feucht
_________________________
Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"
___________________________
Kenne noch mehr aber zufaul sie alle zu schreiben^^


----------



## assassine3 (13. April 2009)

assassine3 schrieb:


> hier noch einer der für pre patch zeiten gilt^^ Wie kann man den schaden eines palas leicht ver4 fachen? man bufft ihn mit dornen^^


o der steht ja schon oben^^


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

assassine3 schrieb:


> hier noch einer der für pre patch zeiten gilt^^ Wie kann man den schaden eines palas leicht ver4 fachen? man bufft ihn mit dornen^^



IQ: 57...


----------



## rexxmaster (13. April 2009)

Hi,

hoffe dieser Witz wurde noch nicht reingestellt (war zu faul um alle zu lesen^^).

Treffen sich ein christlicher WoW-Spieler und ein ungläubiger WoW-Spieler.

Christ:Hey, der Papst wurde getötet!

WoW-Spieler:Cool, was hat er denn gedropt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg rexxmaster


----------



## Keksemacher (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> IQ: 57...


Du übertreibst.
Das Maximum was man da rausholen kann ist vielleicht mal 40.


----------



## rexxmaster (13. April 2009)

HAHA DER IS GEIL

Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
Papa Troll (keuchend): "Du wirst es nicht glaub... ARGHL... JETZT HEILT SICH DER SCHON WIEDER !"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

rexxmaster schrieb:


> HAHA DER IS GEIL
> 
> Papa Troll verlässt das Trolldorf um Essen zu jagen. Nach einer Woche kehrt er zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
> Mama Troll (stinksauer): "Was? Eine Woche weg und nur EIN lausiger Mensch? Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? "
> ...


nutzt die sufu verdammt...


----------



## healyeah666 (13. April 2009)

Echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich kenne jetzt nur einen : Wie merkt man sich die 11880 ? 11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Echt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


endlich ein neuer witz den es noch nicht auf der ersten seite gab <3

























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
IQ wert-rechnung des typen, der das gepostet hat: 11-88+0:


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. April 2009)

rexxmaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> hoffe dieser Witz wurde noch nicht reingestellt (war zu faul um alle zu lesen^^).
> Treffen sich ein christlicher WoW-Spieler und ein ungläubiger WoW-Spieler.
> Christ:Hey, der Papst wurde getötet!
> ...


Jupp, der war fast neu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier is noch ein guter:
*Sagt ein Katholik zum WoW - Gamer:" Neulich ist der Papst gestorben." 
Fragt der Gamer:" Und, was hat er gedroppt?" *
_Beitrag 2246_

Oder wie wär´s mit dem hier:
*Sagt der eine Wowler zum andren , Ey der Papst ist gestern gestorben wusstest du das schon?
der andre ne,und was hatetr gedroppt? *
_Beitrag 2259_

Und gleich dahinter der nächste Schenkelklopfer:
*Neulich in Ironforge:
1.[Allgemein]: Der Papst iss tot.
1.[Allgemein]: Und ??? Was hat er gedroppt ???*
_Beitrag 2268_

Keine Zeit zum Luftholen, geht schon weiter mit:
*Ein WOW-Spieler und ein Christ unterhalten sich. Sagt der Christ "Der Papst ist tot."
Darauf der WOW-Spieler: "Und, was hat er gedropt?"*
_Beitrag 2291_

Könnt ihr auch nicht mehr? Nehmt das:
*Treffen sich 2 Priester.
Der eine Priester: Der Papst ist tot...
Der andere: Und, was hat er gedropt? ^^ *
_Beitrag 2314_

Und zum Schluß noch den Oberbrüller... aufgepasst:
*trifft n christ n wowler und fragt ihm "hassu schon gehoert der papst ist gestorben" 
der wowler drofhin "OHA! was hat er gedropt!?"  *
_Beitrag 2320_

...und das alles nur auf den letzten 10 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (13. April 2009)

Naja, nicht gerade ein Witz, aber hat sich aus einem "World of Farmcraft"-Running-Gag entwickelt.
http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090328/op7pnsf8.jpg
(Jaha, mein Photoshop-Skill ist bescheiden, ich zeichne lieber so... )


Das dazugehörige Cover hängt leider im Klassenzimmer an einer Wand.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (13. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Naja, nicht gerade ein Witz, aber hat sich aus einem "World of Farmcraft"-Running-Gag entwickelt.
> http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090328/op7pnsf8.jpg
> (Jaha, mein Photoshop-Skill ist bescheiden, ich zeichne lieber so... )
> 
> ...



zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie heißt das Spiel World of Cowcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Naja, nicht gerade ein Witz, aber hat sich aus einem "World of Farmcraft"-Running-Gag entwickelt.
> http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090328/op7pnsf8.jpg
> (Jaha, mein Photoshop-Skill ist bescheiden, ich zeichne lieber so... )
> 
> ...


bis auf nordhaintal und die minimap ises perfekt^^


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (13. April 2009)

der war schon drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+


is aber trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. April 2009)

rexxmaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hoffe dieser Witz wurde noch nicht reingestellt (war zu faul um alle zu lesen^^).
> 
> ...



ehm... das ist wirklich passiert im Handelschat, gibts bestimmt noch ein paar screens von

wobei ich nicht weiß ob das lustig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (13. April 2009)

Ich kenn auch welche:
Treffen sich 2 jäger der eine kritisch
Sagt der eine pala zum anderen heil hit*er sagt der andere heil doch selbst (ok der is nich komisch)
treffen sich 2 magier MÄH


----------



## Catsmoves (13. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Naja, nicht gerade ein Witz, aber hat sich aus einem "World of Farmcraft"-Running-Gag entwickelt.
> http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090328/op7pnsf8.jpg
> (Jaha, mein Photoshop-Skill ist bescheiden, ich zeichne lieber so... )
> 
> ...






Das ist echt megageil. ^^ Und erst das: "ihr plündert 15 Stroh und 6 Heu oder so" ^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (13. April 2009)

Lichkingkiller schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Spiel World of Cowcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eigentlich "World of Farmcarft". Doppeldeutigkeit und so. :>




Kronas schrieb:


> bis auf nordhaintal und die minimap ises perfekt^^


Habs erst übersehen und dann ist mir nichts eingefallen. :/


----------



## RazZerrR (13. April 2009)

Mhh ich kenne nur einen den gab es hier bestimmt auch schon mehrmals ich habe mir jetzt nicht die 119 Seiten durchgelesen:


Paladin ist die einzige Klasse, die wissen, dass Eichhörnchen nach 2 Minuten in Enrage gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (13. April 2009)

1: Was tut ein Untoter auf dem Fußballplatz?
   - Faulen.

2:Wieviel Schurken braucht man,um einen Paladin zu ganken?
  - 2,einer  greift den auf weiter Flur und der andere wartet im Gasthaus von Eisenschmiede.

Mehr kenne ich nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (13. April 2009)

MarvinB. schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch einen...
> 
> Im Gasthaus sitzt der Wirt, ein Zwerg. Ein Gnom, und ein Taure. Sagt der Wirt:" Wer den Taure zum Lachen bringt, bekommt 100Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert sofort drauf, den Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure sofort laut am lachen, und der gnom bekommt seine 100Gold. 10 Minuten später der Gastwirt :"Wer den Taure zum weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren wieder was in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür... Der Taure kommt weinen wieder ins Gasthaus, und der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100 Gold. Dann der Gastwirt zum Gnom:" Wie hast du das gemacht?" Der Gnom:" Ich hab gesagt, meiner ist größer als seiner (jeder weiß, was gemeint ist). Daraufhin hat der Taure gelacht, beim zweiten mal hab ich zu ihn gesagt, ob wir vergleichen sollen...



n 1
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Madmortemer (13. April 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Priester sagt der eine:" Der Papst ist tot"
Dauraf der andere:"Was hat er gedroppt?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (13. April 2009)

WItze wurden hier jede 30x erzählt,aber etwas anders ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (13. April 2009)

Weiß nicht ob der hier schon ist aber

"Was haben eine Schwangere Frau und ein Paladin gemeinsam?
Wenn die Blase platz haben beide ein problem. ^^


----------



## Umbreon (13. April 2009)

Wie überwinden Hexenmeister lange Strecken?
Mit nem Fluchzeug!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (13. April 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob der hier schon ist aber
> 
> "Was haben eine Schwangere Frau und ein Paladin gemeinsam?
> Wenn die Blase platz haben beide ein problem. ^^



Den finde ich auf jeden Fall geil! 

Bezüglich der Papst Witze: Das 1. mal war es ja noch komisch aber langsam finde ichs nervig.


----------



## assist69 (13. April 2009)

Zwei Hordler treffen sich im Park, der eine hat ein neuer Kodo. Meint der andere: "Boah, doller Kodo, was hast'n gelatzt?" "War kostenlos." "Erzähl mal!" "Na ja, gestern bin ich hier durch Schlingendorntal gegangen, da kommt 'ne Taurin auf 'nem Kodo vorbei, hält an, zieht sich die Kleider aus, und meint, ich könnte alles von ihr haben, was ich will." "Hey echt gute Wahl, die Kleider hätten Dir eh nicht gepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(jaja ich weiss WoW-Anpassung)


----------



## assist69 (13. April 2009)

Geht ein Troll Schurke zum Händler und verlangt Mats um Gift zu machen.
Da sagt der Händler: Das kann ich Ihnen nicht geben das ist viel zu gefährlich für lvl 10.
Da nimmt er ein Foto von seiner Trolfrau, da sagt der Verkäufer: Achso sie haben ein Rezept!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. April 2009)

Killermage schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Chuck Norris Kram hier erscheint:
> 
> Alle CN Fans sollen hier reinschaun: http://www.roundhousekick.de/
> 
> ...



HAMMA! xDDD^^


----------



## Tamîkus (13. April 2009)

Spricht ein Taure zu nem untoten der

taure: Na du siest aus als hätets du ne hungersnot durchlitten

darufhin der 

Untote:Ja und du siest aus als wärst du daran schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (14. April 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ein lvl 10 Elfenmädchen verlässt das erste mal das Elfengebiet und zieht hinaus ins grosse und gefährliche Kalimdor. Da sieht sie zum ersten mal einen Ork und fragt ihn: "Sie Herr Ork, warum haben sie so lange Zähne", Ork:"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann!" Die Elfin springt ängstlich davon. Kurz darauf stösst sie auf einen Troll und fragt: "Sie, Herr Trol,l warum haben sie so lange Arme"? Troll:"Damit ich dich ordentlich verhauen kann!" Und wieder nimmt sie ängstlich reissaus. An einem Teich entdeckt sie einen sitzenden Tauren hinter einem Gebüsch nur sein Kopf ragt hervor und die Kleine fragt wieder:"Hallo Herr Taure. Warum haben sie so grosse Augen"? Darauf der Taure: "Halt die Schnauze und lass mich in ruhe kacken!"



OMG geil^^


----------



## Allysekos (14. April 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> bin nicht sicher ob es hier schon irgendwo stehet also hier sind noch welche
> 
> ustigste Situation. Auf dem Weg ins Fußballstadion an der berittenen Polizei vorbei.
> 
> ...





Danke für Bemühungen.Ich denke hier waren alle.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. April 2009)

Killermage schrieb:


> Wald von Elfwynn




Sei mir net Böse^^ aba das war der beste witz von deinem Ganzen comment.. xD

Made my Day ^^!


----------



## FakeEpix (14. April 2009)

Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Geht ein Troll Schurke zum Händler und verlangt Mats um Gift zu machen.
> Da sagt der Händler: Das kann ich Ihnen nicht geben das ist viel zu gefährlich für lvl 10.
> Da nimmt er ein Foto von seiner Trolfrau, da sagt der Verkäufer: Achso sie haben ein Rezept!!!!!
> 
> ...



Danke <<<<<<<<3 der erste neue witz der letzten 100 seiten





Allysekos schrieb:


> Danke für Bemühungen.Ich denke hier waren alle.


fullquote hats trotzdem nicht verdient




Allysekos schrieb:


> 2:Wieviel Schurken braucht man,um einen Paladin zu ganken?
> - 2,einer  greift den auf weiter Flur und der andere wartet im Gasthaus von Eisenschmiede.


mittler weile einige mehr


----------



## Allysekos (14. April 2009)

Wegen Fullquote haste Recht.


----------



## Raistlin-the-One-and-Only (14. April 2009)

10 Gründe die beweisen, dass du WOW-süchtig bist

1. Du willst, dass es zu Hause öfter Schnitzel gibt und schenkst deiner Lebensgefährtin ein Messer mit +5 auf Wildtiertöten.

2. Du machst erst mit 30 den Führerschein.

3. Du wunderst dich, dass der Typ der deinen Kumpel blöd anmacht immer noch keinen roten Pfeil über dem Kopf hat.

4. Du erschlägst den Hund des Nachbarn um ihm das Fell abzuziehen.

5. Wenn Du Dich gefragt hast, was der Papst bei seinem Tod wohl gedroppt hat.

6. Wenn Du im Wald in den Dreck fällst und zuhause stolz von deinem Mal der Wildnis berichtest.

7. Du trinkst Kaffee nur noch aus einem Grund: "Machtwort Seelenstärke".

8. Du musst feststellen, dass bei einer Gruppe Mädchen in der Disse "Humanoide kontrollieren" nicht funktioniert.

9. Der nette Herr in Grün ist kein orcischer Questgeber, sondern erteilt dir ein Verwarnungsgeld.

10. Du versuchst bei der nächsten Gehaltsverhandlung deinen Chef davon zu überzeugen, dass du von den paar Silber kaum über die Runden kommst und ein Epic-Mount für den Aussendienst nur von Vorteil wäre.


----------



## Bacctus (14. April 2009)

der beste wow witz den ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
sagt der eine orc :     "warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!"
*batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.

am nächsten tag treffen die 2 orcs den gnom wieder.

sagt der eine orc:  "he guck ma! der gnom von gestern!"
der andre:  "lass dem ma wieder was aufs maul geben! Wir fragn den ma nach ner fluppe! wenn der mit filter hat wolln wa ohne un wenn der ohne filter hat wolln wa mit. auf jeden fall wieder grund für ne         klopperei!"

schlendern die beiden orcs zum gnom

1. orc: "ey haste mal ne fluppe?"
gnom:  "mit oder ohne filter?"
1. orc : "du hast ja schon wieder keine mütze auf!
         *batsch*


----------



## Garzgull (19. April 2009)

Wakanar schrieb:


> Als Hordi schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie jetzt eLFEN können lesen?


----------



## Garzgull (19. April 2009)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer?
> Bestimmt so einer der im Dämmerwald die low lv Allis killt weil er angst for den großen hat!
> Und einer der selbst ein 70ger hoch gespielt hat und ein wenig klug ist macht so was nicht!
> Das ist einTehma für dich!
> ...


fals niemand merkt der is ally


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Garzgull schrieb:


> fals niemand merkt der is ally


bitte formuliere deinen beitrag neu und teile ihn uns dann mit


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> HAMMA! xDDD^^




Reportet, das war echt nich nötig


Naja, also die CN und Papst Witze sind nich so, der rest is aber ganz ok

@Zusammenfassung: Das könnte man besser lesen wenn du es nicht quotiert hättest


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

1.) Lv 1: Ein junger Druide betritt die Welt.

(Die schwarzen Großdrachen flüchten in Instanzen, die Silithiden mauern das große Tor zu.)

2.) Lv 10: Der Druide erhält die Bärengestalt.

(Einige Jäger kommen bei dem Versuch, eigenartige Bären mit spitzen Ohren bzw. Hörnern zu zähmen, auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben...)

3.) Lv 16: Der Druide erhält die Wassergestalt.

(Die Murlocs flüchten an Land, nur um kurze Zeit später dort von den Druiden aus 2.) verkloppt zu werden.) XD

4.) Lv 20: Der Druide erhält die Katzengestalt.

(Eine Delegation bestehend aus Murlocs, Troggs, Ogern, Furbolgs, Worgs und Ebenenschreitern fordert Geisterheiler für NSCs.)

5.) Lv 30: Der Druide erhält die Reisegestalt.

(Raum und Zeit passen sich den Druiden an...)

6.) Lv 32: Der Katzendruide erlernt die Fähigkeit, Humanoide aufzuspüren.

(Die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Bezeichnung *Wildtier* für ihre Spezies.)

7.) Lv 40: Der Druide hat die Metamorphose zum Gott abgeschlossen: Terrorbärengestalt, Hurrikan, Moonkingestalt/Anregen/Rudelführer.

(Mana- und Heiltränke werden überflüssig, ebenso wie Priester, Magier, Schurken und Krieger...; in Ironforge und Ogrimmar bricht eine besondere Form der "Vogelgrippe" aus; die Murlocs beantragen erfolglos die Evakuierung aus Azeroth.)

8.) Lv 54: Ein Druide verprügelt alleine einen Magier, einen Schurken und einen Krieger......und das in seiner Wassergestalt.......an Land.......und ohne Equip.

(Ein junger Elfenkrieger versteht die Welt nicht mehr.)

9.) Lv 60: Die ersten Druiden kaufen ein Reittier...

(Die Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an, weil sie dort weniger Druiden als Gegner haben werden...)



Ich verstehe den Witz irgendwie nicht, wieso kaufen sie dnan erst das Reittier??


----------



## rendhark (19. April 2009)

ein Org Jäger greift 2 Palas an sagt der eine zum anderen komm sei nicht feige lass mich hinter dem Baum.


----------



## rendhark (19. April 2009)

Spieler " jetzt pet los und dann arkaner schuss"
Spieler" shit was ist den jetzt los? "
Spieler " shit pet noch rufen "
Spieler " shit schurke falcher Char"


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2009)

ich verstehe die letzten beiden threads nicht ^^
bitte erklären


----------



## Espe89 (19. April 2009)

Das eine ist ein Gedankenmonolog von einem Char, der denkt, er sei gerade mit seinem Hunter unterwegs, versucht die Abilities zu benutzen und muss merken, dass er mit seinem Schurken online ist.

Zu dem davor, beide Palas haben Angst vor dem Hunter und wollen hinter den Baum


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. April 2009)

die signatur fand ich ect gelungen:

&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617; &#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9608;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
Tastes like chicken!


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2009)

das macht es jetzt nicht unbedingt lustig^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. April 2009)

2 Jungs sehen einen Polizisten auf einem Pferd.
Sie wollen ihn verarschen und Fragen:" Ist das ein Epic Mount?
Sagt der Polizist:  Hast du mal einen Grün equipten mit Epic Mount gesehn?"
xD


----------



## Aletia (30. April 2009)

Mein Mann sagt immer (Er ist Schurke)


Wie besiegt man einen Pala noch?



- Taschendiebstahl auf Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (30. April 2009)

Mein Opa ist der König der unlustigen Witze, und selbst er würde nicht über die zuletzt genannten lachen xD 

Es muss sich doch noch iein lustiger Witz zu finden sein....*such*


----------



## Dranay (30. April 2009)

Ein Gnom und ein Tauren sitzen in einer Bar am Thresen.

Nach einer Weile, beginnt der Gnom, dem Tauren in sein Bier zu spucken *pfft*.

Meint der Tauren: "Hey, was soll das denn?"

Gnom: "Was?" *pfft*

Der Tauren schon langsam etwas versäuert: "Hör mal auf in mein Bier zu spucken.."

Sagt der Gnom: "Warum?" *pfft*

Langsam reicht es dem Tauren: "Wenn du nicht aufhörst, Gnom, dann reiß ich dir einen Arm aus."

*pfft* "Bei uns Gnomen, da wachsen die Arme einfach nach" *pfft*

Wird der Tauren noch viel saurer und meint: "Dann reiß ich dir eben ein Bein aus und jetzt hör auf in mein Bier zu spuck!"

*pfft* *pfft* "Nö, *pfft* bei uns Gnomen, da wachsen die Beine einfach nach"

Der Tauren nun auf 180: "Wenn du nicht augenblicklich aufhörst, dann reiß ich dir deinen Pimmel ab!!"

Daraufhin der Gnom "*pfft* Na und. Wir Gnome haben garkeinen Pimmel..." 

Sieht der Tauren, den Gnom entrüstet an und meint dann: "Und wie pinkelt ihr dann??"

*pfft* *pfft* (vom Gnom)




Paladine: Die wohl einizigen Spieler in WoW, die wissen, dass Eichhörnchen nach 10 Minuten Fight "Enrage" gehen.


----------



## Massìv (30. April 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Danke für Bemühungen.Ich denke hier waren alle.


Die Fullquote musste sein? JA! >.<


----------



## Sharkeno (30. April 2009)

ich bin zwar ein Hordler, aber den Witz find ich endgeil:

Woher erkennt man, dass die Horde in Stormwind war?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen, unnd alle Schweine sind schwanger xDD

MfG


----------



## Haggelo (1. Mai 2009)

Sharkeno schrieb:


> ich bin zwar ein Hordler, aber den Witz find ich endgeil:
> 
> Woher erkennt man, dass die Horde in Stormwind war?
> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen, unnd alle Schweine sind schwanger xDD
> ...



xDDD


----------



## Baits (4. Mai 2009)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> ist zwar kein witz abe rtrozdem lustig ^^
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18657&sid=3


Alleine aus dem Grund da dieser "Ob" vom Server anetheron kommt und rumwhinet das "Palerdorne"ja total imba sind und alles pwnen, müsstest du das eig sein.
DU postest den link
DU spielst auf Anetheron
DU spielst Schurke
DU bist zu 90% der TE vom Blizz Forum ;D


----------



## Apuh (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte einen Traum, da hing ein toter Hordler an einem Baum. Ich hatte viele solcher Träume, aber leider viel zu wenig Bäume.


----------



## Ql1m@X (28. Mai 2009)

leutz der thread ist echt zu köstlich ^^ 
ich amüsiere mich prächtig .

hab leider keine zeit mehtr jetzt einen langen witz zu posten ,der kommt mdann morgen ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Sharkeno schrieb:


> ich bin zwar ein Hordler, aber den Witz find ich endgeil:
> 
> Woher erkennt man, dass die Horde in Stormwind war?
> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen, unnd alle Schweine sind schwanger xDD
> ...


Nice


----------



## Belphega (29. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub der stand noch nicht da:

Wieviele Tauren braucht man um in Thunder Bluff ne Glühbirne zu wechseln?

51.

Einer hält die Glühbirne, 50 drehen Thunder Bluff.


----------



## zkral (29. Mai 2009)

Wie nennt man 40 Gnome die Donnerfels stürmen? RINDERÜBERRASCHUNG


Wie nennt sich eine classistische Tauren-Gilde? MUH-KUHX-CLAN


----------



## Camô (29. Mai 2009)

rendhark schrieb:


> Spieler " jetzt pet los und dann arkaner schuss"
> Spieler" shit was ist den jetzt los? "
> Spieler " shit pet noch rufen "
> Spieler " shit schurke falcher Char"


Wenn hier jetzt schon alltägliche Erfahrungen als lustig abgestempelt werden, hat der Thread sein Ziel verfehlt.


----------



## Abtplouton (29. Mai 2009)

rendhark schrieb:


> Spieler " jetzt pet los und dann arkaner schuss"
> Spieler" shit was ist den jetzt los? "
> Spieler " shit pet noch rufen "
> Spieler " shit schurke falcher Char"



*hust* *grillenzirpen*


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Mai 2009)

rendhark schrieb:


> Spieler " jetzt pet los und dann arkaner schuss"
> Spieler" shit was ist den jetzt los? "
> Spieler " shit pet noch rufen "
> Spieler " shit schurke falcher Char"



In diesem, du nennst es Witz, kommt ein bisschen viel shit vor, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmortemer (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nen guten

Sagt der Gnom zum Taure: "Ich hab mehr Geld als du."
Taure:" Es gibt aber nur GOld"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der ist so lustig, weil der nicht lustig ist HAHAHA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (16. Juni 2009)

Madmortemer schrieb:


> Ich hab nen guten
> 
> Sagt der Gnom zum Taure: "Ich hab mehr Geld als du."
> Taure:" Es gibt aber nur GOld"
> ...



Ne, der ist wirklich nicht witzig.

Ich habe aber noch einen, habe aber keine Ahnung ob der hier schon steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist ein Untoter auf einem Karussell?

--> Eien Drecksschleuder


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juni 2009)

Haste keinen Skill, haste keine Klasse? geh zur Allianz da machts die Masse


----------



## CocainaSic (16. Juni 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Haste keinen Skill, haste keine Klasse? geh zur Allianz da machts die Masse




Hrhr bin zwar selber Alli aber der is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamikus (21. Juni 2009)

was ich da hab is zwar kein direkter Witz aber naja...

1. Fall ich seh nen  Schurken mit dem "Roten Schwert des Mutes" (Tankschwert)

2. Fall Tank hat doch glatt mana auf seine rüssi zaubern lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (21. Juni 2009)

Is zwar schon etwas her aber naja

1 tag nach release von wotlk ... ich hab wotlk schon und geh auf arbeit frag dort nen kollegen was er gestern so gemacht hätte er antwortet :

Ach ich war gestern mit meiner Frau Media Markt Raiden


----------



## Furuba (21. Juni 2009)

Letztens bei uns im Channel:

Wo ist das WOTLK Land? 

Und alle dann gleich, über dem WOW Land


----------



## Fimbul! (21. Juni 2009)

Hahahah, ich kriege mich kaum ein vor Lachen. Besonders die letzten 3 Witze waren sehr lustig!

Ich habe auch noch einen:
In SW traff ein Gnom einen Schurken.


----------



## velkon (21. Juni 2009)

hehe na da kenn ich auch paar

woran stirbt ein paladin? an blasenschwäche!


geht ein hunter zum trainer und fragt ihn was er noch lernen kann
sagt der lehrer  die gruppe wipen!

steht ein hunter mit einer katze rum 
kommt ein spieler und sagt  
schönes pet was du da hast
sagt der druide  ich geb dir gleich pet!


----------



## Valkron (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich grad auf nem Englischen Server rumgetrieben (Freunde etc.) und plötzlich schreit einer in OG: What kind of Mage is the best one in PvP???
Schreit ein anderer zurück: A dead One
Also ich lag vor lauter lachen unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß aber nicht ob ihr den lustig findet....


----------



## Tokenlord (27. Juni 2009)

Ka ob der hier schon steht (122 Seiten les ich nun auch nicht durch).

Liegt der Alli tot im Keller war die Horde wieder schneller.
Liegt der hordler tot daneben, rief der Alli 3 Kollegen.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (27. Juni 2009)

Treffen sich zwei Tauren, sagt der eine "Mäh" sagt der andere "Mäh doch selber"!


----------



## refra (27. Juni 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Tauren, sagt der eine "Mäh" sagt der andere "Mäh doch selber"!


kühe machen nicht mäh..und nebenbei einfach nur ein witz abgeändert


----------



## Annovella (27. Juni 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ka ob der hier schon steht (122 Seiten les ich nun auch nicht durch).
> 
> Liegt der Alli tot im Keller war die Horde wieder schneller.
> Liegt der hordler tot daneben, rief der Alli 3 Kollegen.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLT

Der stand hier bestimmt schon 50x drin. ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (27. Juni 2009)

hmmm sry ist der einzige den ich kenne^^ Und wie gesagt ich habe nicht alle 122Seiten gelesen...


----------



## Trolli92 (27. Juni 2009)

Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?
Er klaut ihm den Ruhestein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (27. Juni 2009)

Kommt ein Paladin zu dem Kampfmeister.

Paladin: Bring mich dort hin, wo ich Hordler töten kann!
Kampfmeister: Geh nach Sturmwind, da findest du viele Hordler...
Paladin: Jetzt verarscht du mich aber.... Sturmwind ist Hauptstadt der Allianz!
Kampfmeister: Ja wer hat denn wen direkt im ersten Satz verarscht? Paladine   
                      können keinen töten!


----------



## hexenshadow (27. Juni 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Kommt ein Paladin zu dem Kampfmeister.
> 
> Paladin: Bring mich dort hin, wo ich Hordler töten kann!
> Kampfmeister: Geh nach Sturmwind, da findest du viele Hordler...
> ...



Naja, eigentlich find ich ihn witzig aber du hast ihn zu abgeändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube er lautet eigentlich so.

Paladin: Meld mich für die Schlacht an, ich will kämpfen und Hordler Töten!
Kampfmeister:Gehe nach drausen, vor dem Tor stehen 2 Hordler und die wehren sich auch nicht.
Paladin: Willst du mich etwa verarschen?
Kampfmeister: Na wer hat wenn zuerst verarscht?

Achja noch ein Witz

Sind drei Hordler in Strangle unterwegs. Ein Taure, ein Untoter und ein Orc. Auf der Suche nach Ärger laufen sie zum Jägerlager. Aufeinmal stehen dutzende Allis vor ihnen die vom Fun-Raid aus ZG kommen. Der Raid-Leader tritt vor und spricht. "Hordler, wenn ihr weiterziehen wollt müsst ihr drei Aufgaben bestehen."
 1. Ihr müsst durch diesen Fluss mit tausenden von Nadelzahnfrenzys schwimmen. 2. ihr geht in den Schwarzen Tempel und brecht Illidan das Genick und 3. Ihr müsst meine junge Nachtelfentochter entjungfern.
 Der Untote springt in den Fluss und wird nach wenigen Minuten von den unzähligen Frenzys zerstückelt. Tot
 Der Orc springt ins Wasser schafft es grad so mit 25% Life in den Black Temple. 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten. Er spawnt auf dem Friedhof!! Tot
 Der Taure springt ins Wasser, kommt ohne großen Life verlust in den Black Temple. 10 Min. 20 Min. 30 Min. nach 45 Min. kommt er mit hoch rotem Kopf aus dem Black Temple und fragt den Raid-Leader. Sooo wo ist nun deine Nachtelfentochter der ich das Genick brechen soll?


----------



## Kiligen (27. Juni 2009)

Fragt ein Priester einen Schurken
P: Können Priester Dolche tragen ?
S: Ja im Rücken.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Liberiana (27. Juni 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich find ich ihn witzig aber du hast ihn zu abgeändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann sein, dass der so geht, den hab ich mal im Handelschannel gehört, vor circa einem Jahr oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymian (27. Juni 2009)

Sind ein Gnom und ein Taure in einer Bar sagt der Gastwirt zum Gnomen:  "Wenn du den Tauren zum Lachen bringst bekommst du 10 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert den Tauren was ins Ohr und er fängt an zu lachen, frägt der Gastwirt: "Wie hast du den das geschafft?",sagt der Gnom: "Ich hab ihm gesagt das meiner größer  als seiner ist.".Sagt der Gastwirt: "OK, wenn du ihn jez noch zum Weinen bringst bekommst du 100 Gold!". Der Gnom und der Tauren gehen vor die Tür kommt der Taure weinend reingerand fragt der Gastwirt: "Wie haste den jez des geschaft?",darauf der Gnom: "wir haben verglichen!".


----------



## mastrum (27. Juni 2009)

hier mal ein paar Neue

1.Kommt ein Orc in den Himmel, das erste was er sieht sind sehr viele Uhren die mitten in der Luft hängen. Er fragt in die stille hinein: "Wofür sind denn die ganzen Uhren?" Da antwortet eine Stimme: " Die Uhren sind für die verschiedenen Völker und für jeden Idioten der geboren wird, bewegt sich der sekundenzeiger um 1 vor!" Der Orc lässt seinen Blick nochmal über alle Uhren schweifen und fragt: "Wo ist denn die Uhr für die Blutelfen?" Die Stimme: "Die ist in der Küche, wir benutzen sie als Ventilator!"



2.Der Hexer zum Magier:
"Mach mir mal Wasser!"
Der Magier tat wie geheißen
Hexer:"Pfui warum schmeckt das so scheisse?"
Magier:"Mach mir keinen vorwurf bin halt Brot geskillt." 



3.Stehen zwei Palas am Strassenrand und treten sich mit voller Wucht in die Eier.

Da kommt ein Taure vorbei und fragt: "Tut das nicht weh?"

Erwidern die Palas: "Neh, wir haben doch Stahlkappen in den Schuhen!"


4.2 Gnome gehen in eine Gasthaus. Sagt der eine zum Wirt: "2 Halbe".
Sagt der Wirt darauf: " Das sehe ich auch! Aber was wollt ihr trinken?



5. Ein Zwerg, ein Nachtelf und ein Taure machten bei einer Aufnahmeprüfung für das Giuness Buch der Rekorde mit.
Geht der Zwerg rein und sagt:"Ich habe die kleinsten Arme der Welt ich MUSS einfach ins Buch der
Rekorde kommen!"
Er kommt heraus und schreit:" JA! ich bin im Buch der Rekorde!"

Geht der Nachtelf rein und sagt:" Ich habe die geilste Moves der Welt drauf! ich MUSS einfach ins Buch der Rekorde kommen!"
Er kommt heraus und Jubelt:"JA! Ich bin im Buch der Rekorde!"

Geht der Taure rein und sagt: " Ich habe den Kleinsten schwanz der Welt ich MUSS einfach ins Buch der Rekorde kommen!"
Er kommt heraus und ärgert sich:" Was ist den bitte ein Blutelf?"



6.Treffen sich drei Leutz sagt der eine :"Ich bin Healer und kann nicht Healen!"

sagt der andere:"Ich bin Tank und kann nicht Tanken!"

sagt der letzte:"Ohhh ich bin auch Paladin!"


----------



## Deathslice (27. Juni 2009)

Dan schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Der eine kritisch!
> _(OMG, war der schlecht. ^^)_
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol xD


----------



## greven73 (27. Juni 2009)

Sitzt ein Jäger völlig niedergeschlagen an der Bar.
Der Wirt fragt: "Was hast Du denn?" Jäger: "Vor zwei Wochen
war ich im Schlingendorntal jagen. Plötzlich schlug mir ein
Gorilla die Waffe aus der Hand, riss meine Hose runter
und nahm mich voll von hinten *schluchtz*"
Wirt: "Oh jeh, du armer..." Jäger: "Ich weiss nicht was
ich machen soll..." Wirt: "Das wird schon wieder..."
Jäger: "Glaub ich nicht, der schreibt nicht, der ruft nicht an,
der meldet sich nicht..."


----------



## Rodanold (27. Juni 2009)

Ein Orc, ein Blutelf ein Troll und ein Zwerg sitzen in einem Flugzeug in großer Höhe auf einem Urlaubsflug.
Nach einiger Zeit meldet sich der Pilot und verkündet:
"Es tut mir leid euch das mitteilen zu müssen, aber wir sind zu schwer.
Wenn nicht einer von euch abspringt, werden wir den Flug nicht schaffe.
Allerdings haben wir leider auch keine Fallschirme."
Nach einiger Zeit fasst sich der Blutelf ein Herz, springt auf, reißt die Cockpittür auf
schreit: "FÜR DIE HORDE" und stürzt sich aus dem Flugzeug.
Einige Zeit später meldet sich der Pilot erneut und verkündet wieder,
das zu wenig Treibstoff da ist, wenn nicht einer das Flugzeug verlässt.
Es dauert nicht lang, da springt der Troll auf, reißt die Cockpittür auf
schreit "FÜR DIE HORDE" und stürzt sich aus dem Flugzeug.
Es kommt wie es kommen muss, nach einiger Zeit meldet sich der Pilot erneut,
der Orc springt auf, reißt die Cockpittür auf, schreit "FÜR DIE HORDE" und schmeißt den Zwerg
aus dem Flugzeug.


----------



## Forenliebling (27. Juni 2009)

habe auch noch einen
Palas sind wie Atommüll man kann sie nicht vernichten also ignoriert man sie.


----------



## Anigor (27. Juni 2009)

Sitz ein Jäger am See und angelt... kommt ein anderer Jäger vorbei und fragt ihn:

 "Ey warum hsat du 2 Pet`s?  

 Sagt der Druide: 

" Halts Maul !!!"


----------



## Kabamaan (27. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Ein Orc, ein Blutelf ein Troll und ein Zwerg sitzen in einem Flugzeug in großer Höhe auf einem Urlaubsflug.
> Nach einiger Zeit meldet sich der Pilot und verkündet:
> "Es tut mir leid euch das mitteilen zu müssen, aber wir sind zu schwer.
> Wenn nicht einer von euch abspringt, werden wir den Flug nicht schaffe.
> ...



omfg hamma^^


----------



## Giwopti (27. Juni 2009)

Mensch, n Gnom und n Taure sitzn am Steg und lassn ihr bestes Stück baumeln. Gnom sacht: Luft is kalt. Mensch sagt: haha Wassa is warm! Taure sagt: und 3min tief...

es gibt sooooo viele versionen von dem witz ^^
aber diese hab ich hier noch nich gelesen


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. Juni 2009)

was hat ein paladin udn ne schwangere frau gemeinsam?
beide ham ansgt das die Blase platzt!!
xDD


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (27. Juni 2009)

Hab mir alle seiten nich durchgelesn ob der witz scho drinn war:

ein krieger fragt den mage ,,ey was ist denn das unter der hp leiste,,

sagt der mage ,,das ist meine mana anzeige...ich hab gehört wenn man echt kacke spielt wird sie gelb,,


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. Juni 2009)

i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX schrieb:


> Hab mir alle seiten nich durchgelesn ob der witz scho drinn war:
> 
> ein krieger fragt den mage ,,ey was ist denn das unter der hp leiste,,
> 
> sagt der mage ,,das ist meine mana anzeige...ich hab gehört wenn man echt kacke spielt wird sie gelb,,




Fals das kein schurkenflame war war das epicfail.. da krieger wut (rot) ham und schurken energie (gelb) 

Ich behaupte aber mal einfach es warn schurkenflame.. braves kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwolf (27. Juni 2009)

Alsoichschreib hier kein Witz aber ich mach mal auf was aufmerksam.Kann es sein das es ein Post ist der die meisten antworten hat ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es ein Post ist der die meisten antworten hat ?


du meinst thread oder?


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (27. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Fals das kein schurkenflame war war das epicfail.. da krieger wut (rot) ham und schurken energie (gelb)
> 
> Ich behaupte aber mal einfach es warn schurkenflame.. braves kind
> 
> ...



hehe

warum kommen schurken von hinten...

weil sie so nie erkannt werden und Alimente zahlen müssen


----------



## Cøred (27. Juni 2009)

Mehr Witze!


----------



## Krobe (27. Juni 2009)

Killermage schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Nachdem es um WoW herum inzwischen schon eine extrem lebhafte Community gibt, kamen mir neulich die ersten reinen Witze zum Spiel unter. Ich meine nicht den Chuck Norris Kram oder Bruce Lee's Bäm - Interview, sondern echt auf den Content bezogene Jokes. Da ich mich bald schlapp gelacht habe, geb ich die hier mal zum besten:
> 
> ...




Sitzen ein Taure und ein Blutelf am Steg und lassen ihr "Gemächt" ins Wasser baumeln. 
Sagt der Blutelf: "Das Wasser ist 19°C warm!"
Darauf der Taure: "...und 9m Tief!!!"


----------



## MaxPayne22 (27. Juni 2009)

Der Sohn einer Gnomenfamilie versteckt sich gern im Schlafzimmerschrank seiner eltern. Eines Tages, der Kleine sitzt wieder im Schrank, betrügt die Gnomfrau ihren Mann mit einem Zwerg. Als der Ehemann zu früh nach Hause kommt, schiebt Die Gnomin den Zwerg in den selben Schrank, in dem schon der kleine Gnom sitzt.
Gnom: Dunkel hier...
Zwerg: Japp...
Gnom: Ich hab hier zwei Stücke Leinengarn...
Zwerg: Das ist schön für dich!
Gnom: Wenn du sie mir abkaufst, bin ich ganz leise!
Zwerg: Ok, wieviel?
Gnom: 250g

Murrend bezahlt der Zwerg. Zwei Wochen später, selbe Situation...

Gnom: Dunkel hier...
Zwerg: Was hast du diesmal?
Gnom: Eine Knochennadel!
Zwerg: Wieviel?
Gnom: 500g

Wieder bezahlt der Zwerg mit großen Widerwillen. Am nächsten Tag sagt der Gnomvater zu seinem Sohn:
So Kleiner, hol mal dein Nähzeug, wir wollten doch deinen Schneiderei-skill hochtreiben.
Antwortet der Kleine:
geht nicht, hab ich verkauft, für 750g!
Vater: Was? Du gehst sofort in die Kirche zum beichten weil du deine Freunde so übers Ohr gehaun hast!

Gesagt, getan, der Kleine geht in die Kirche, krabbelt in den Beichtstuhl, schaut sich um und sagt:
Dunkel hier...
Zwerg-Priester: Lass den Scheiss.....


----------



## Tokenlord (27. Juni 2009)

Der is ja mal richtig geil XD


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (27. Juni 2009)

MaxPayne22 schrieb:


> Der Sohn einer Gnomenfamilie versteckt sich gern im Schlafzimmerschrank seiner eltern. Eines Tages, der Kleine sitzt wieder im Schrank, betrügt die Gnomfrau ihren Mann mit einem Zwerg. Als der Ehemann zu früh nach Hause kommt, schiebt Die Gnomin den Zwerg in den selben Schrank, in dem schon der kleine Gnom sitzt.
> Gnom: Dunkel hier...
> Zwerg: Japp...
> Gnom: Ich hab hier zwei Stücke Leinengarn...
> ...



das is en richtig geiler witz den kop ich mir ^^


----------



## Savo3 (28. Juni 2009)

Ein schamane und n pala gehen im dunkeln durchn wald...
sagt der pala: Ich hab angst das ist so dunkel und unheimlich hier...
darauf der schamane:Was soll ich denn sagen ich muss gleich wieder alleine zurück




Sitzt ein Pala im wald von Elwyn und wird Gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arîon1988 (28. Juni 2009)

Anonymius schrieb:


> weiß nich ob der cshon vor kam aber is mir grad wieder eingefallen!^^:
> 
> Gnome die sind klein und rund, mit einem Happs sind die im Mund.
> Und Gnom für Gnom so macht das Sinn is ne ordentlich Portion Fleisch mit drin!
> ...


----------



## Arîon1988 (28. Juni 2009)

newbie....gilde broken?


----------



## Arîon1988 (28. Juni 2009)

newbiw...Broken?


----------



## Taknator (28. Juni 2009)

Kommt ne Nachtelfe mit nem Frosch auf dem kopf zum Arzt 
Arzt:"was haben sie denn?"
Frosch:"ich hab da ein grässliches geschwür am arsch"


----------



## ayanamiie (28. Juni 2009)

Woran erkennt man das die horde Sturmwind geraidet hat 

Die ratten sind schwanger und die mlltonnen leergefressen^^


----------



## Evexx (30. Juni 2009)

Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
 Dreht sich zur ersten Wache und meint jammernd: "Landwirte sind IMBA."


----------



## Fridl (30. Juni 2009)

Haufigstet Totes ursache bei pala, Blasenschwache ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

selbst erfundenes gedicht

10 kleine paladine stehen vor einem krieger...

song:
10 kleine paladine schrien: du wirsts bereun!"
der krieger dachte nicht daran und sie warns nur noch 9

9 kleine Paladine zeigten ihre Macht,
ein Schurke Klaut den Ruhestein und es sind nur noch 8

8 kleine Paldine mussten wache Schieb`n
1ner hat es Doch verpennt und schon warns nur noch 7

7 kleine Paldine sahen ein T-rex,
einer war zu langsam, und jetzt sinds nur noch 6

6 kleine Paldine gruenden eine Zunft.
einer will dann leader sein, und sie sind nun zu 5t

1 boeser Hexenmeister zuendet massen-fear.
ein pala hat kein mana, es ueberleben 4.

4 kleine paladine schlug`n nen orc zu brei,
er holte seinen grossen Brunder und es sind nur noch 3. 

3 kleine Paladine sahen ein Geweih.
Einer rollts dem dudu weg und es sind jetzt noch 2.

2 kleine Paladine tranken einen Wein,
einer nutzte gift, und schon war er allein.

1 kleiner Paladin ...


und da fallt mir nichts mehr ein )=


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (30. Juni 2009)

*** ***

Wie verdoppelt man den Schaden eines Paladins? Ein Druide bufft ihm Dornen.

Mehr fält mir jetzt auch nicht ein, habe nicht alles gelesen. Kann sein das die schon irgendwo drin stehen.


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Der finstere Illidan schafft es, drei humanoide Leichname für eine Obduktion in seinen Hort zu schleppen. Da er seinen Forschungsschwerpunkt "Neuer Ork" um anatomische Kenntnisse erweitern möchte, macht er sich gleich daran, die Körper aufzuschneiden, wobei er besonders an den Hirnstrukturen der Verblichenen interessiert ist.
Sein erstes Forschungsobjekt ist ein Mensch. Er schneidet dessen Schädel auf und findet darin eine furchtbar komplizierte Maschine mit Zahnrädern und Uhrwerken vor. Das Ganz wird scheinbar von einer Feder zum Aufziehen angetrieben. Illidan ist fasziniert und lobt den Schöpfer angesichts der wunderbaren Kunstfertigkeit mit der die Maschine gebaut ist, die diesen Menschen antreibt und steuert.
Als nächstes hämmert er den Schädel eines Gnomes auf, der bei einem Grubenunglück ums Leben gekommen ist. Darin findet er eine noch viel komplexere Maschine mit edelsten Messingrädern, winzigen Laufbändern aus Mithril, kleinen Hebeln und Schrauben. Diese Maschine wird von einer klitzekleinen Dampfmaschine angetrieben. Illidan lobt den Schöpfer angesichts solcher Finesse und Handwerkskunst.
Schließlich öffnet er den Kopf eines Elfen. Dort erblickt er mit großem Erstaunen, dass sich im Schädel dieses Wesens nur ein einziger Kupferdraht spannt. Illidan ist außer Atem vor Ehrfurcht - mit welch einfachen und doch genialen Mitteln es dem Schöpfer gelingt, das Denken, Handeln und Erleben dieses Elfen zu lenken!!!
Schließlich packt unseren Illidan die Neugier (Herauszufinden wie die eigene Rasse denkt) und der wissenschaftliche Ehrgeiz. Um herauszufinden, welche Funktion dieser wundersame Mechanismus wohl inne hat, durchtrennt er den Draht.
Er stellt fest
.
.
.
Dem Elfen fallen die Ohren ab


----------



## Earthfighter (30. Juni 2009)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




Ich finde das ist der beste Witz von allen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamikus (12. Juli 2009)

Alter ich piss mich in dem Thread ja fast an vor lachen wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich persönlich kenn nur einen leicht WoW-Spielerfeindlichen Witz:

"Was frägt der WoW Spieler, wenn du ihm im Chatroom *hdf* schreibst?
-Is das ne neue Ini?" 

ih weis er ist net der Brüller aber die wenigen anderen die ich kannte stehen hier schon da^^


----------



## Bader1 (12. Juli 2009)

Wollen 1 Pala, 1 Druide und 1 Schurke nach Sturmwind.

Sagt die Wache: Wir suchen einen Magier, ich muss euch kontrolieren.
Zeigt was ihr so könnt!

Der Schurke macht sich unsichtbar, sagt die Wache: du bist Schurke, Willkommen in Sturmwind!

Der Druide geht in Bärform, sagt die Wache: du bist Druide, Willkommen in Sturmwind!

Der Pala sagt: Ich kann nix. Antwortet die Wache: Du bist ein Paladin, Willkommen in Sturmwind!


----------



## Kaobaan (12. Juli 2009)

Himmel...wenn ihr schon die alten Kammelen aufwärmen müsst, achtet doch wenigstens ein bissl auf die Rechtschreibung.
Und noch eine Bitte...lasst diesen Thread endlich sterben. Die ersten 5 Seiten sind noch lustig, danach wird nur wiederholt. Grausam


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2009)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Himmel...wenn ihr schon die alten Kammelen aufwärmen müsst, achtet doch wenigstens ein bissl auf die Rechtschreibung.
> Und noch eine Bitte...lasst diesen Thread endlich sterben. Die ersten 5 Seiten sind noch lustig, danach wird nur wiederholt. Grausam



^^ Das ist doch bei jedem Thread so, der mehr als zwei Seiten hat.


----------



## Overbreaker (12. Juli 2009)

Um endlich mal diese veralteten Palawitze aus dem weg zu räumen gibts mal paar Witze aus dem Bereich der anderen Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magier sind wie Teppiche...meist aus Stoff und nur am Boden.

Wie verringert man die Rüstung eines Kriegers? Indem man ihn wäscht...

Magier können 4 Dinge: Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug. Und nur letzteres tun sie ohne sich 2-mal bitten zu lassen.

Ein Jäger läuft fröhlich trillernd wie Rotkäppchen durch den Wald. Plötzlich bekommt der Jäger einen Hit. Jäger liegt tot am Boden und das Pet steht mit fragendem Gesichtsausdruck daneben. Wer genau soll auf diese Schauspielerei hereinfallen? Naja, außer Krieger.

Edit: Wie kommt ein Untoter über die Mauer? Stück für Stück.

Was macht ein Untoter, wenn er ein Mädchen sieht, was ihm gefällt? Er wirft ein Auge auf sie.

Sieht ein Mensch zwei Zwerge beim saufen. Mensch: Diese Kinder heute, fett und versoffen.

Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern? Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.


----------



## Teraluna (12. Juli 2009)

@ Overbreaker

Danke das du uns sagst das du Barwlo kennst!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Baits (13. Juli 2009)

FIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirst!!!!!1111
ups, doch nich


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> FIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirst!!!!!1111
> ups, doch nich



ok der war jetzt echt geil


----------



## mimoun (14. Juli 2009)

Hunteritem 3...2....1... meins!


----------



## Kasska (14. Juli 2009)

Okay... der war nich grade witzig eher..öde ?^^

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (14. Juli 2009)

ich weis hatte einfach keine ideen mehr


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

lol xD

1 mio aufrufe


----------



## Ghinx (1. September 2009)

Hier n witz:
Wie spricht man Dalaran aus während man in der Stadt ist?
Dalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaran!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (1. September 2009)

Ghinx schrieb:


> Hier n witz:
> Wie spricht man Dalaran aus während man in der Stadt ist?
> Dalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaran!
> 
> ...



Oh man war der grottig -.- Wenigstens wird dafür dieser geniale Thread wieder ausgegraben!


----------



## Nillux (2. September 2009)

wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich, Lachkrampf


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. September 2009)

Nillux schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> ...


mh nö.. 1 prot pala, 88 mobs, kein wipe triffts eher


----------



## Vågor1 (2. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mh nö.. 1 prot pala, 88 mobs, kein wipe triffts eher



Dir ist bewusst das es hier um Witze, Klischees und Voruteile geht ja?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. September 2009)

natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vågor1 (2. September 2009)

Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (2. September 2009)

So langsam haben wir hier alle altbekannten Witze durchgekaut, wird langsam Zeit, das wir uns Neue einfallen lassen für die Goblins und Worgen. Außerdem brauchen die ja dann auch ingame Witze, Flirtsprüche etc.

Hab vorhin schon einen im Forum gelesen. Der Worgen: "Wisst ihr, was das nervigste an diesem Fluch ist? Die Flöhe! *kratz*"
Oder flirten beim Goblin: "Ich liebe pfundige Frauen, aber nur wenn sie ihr Gewicht in Gold wert sind"


----------



## e2to (2. September 2009)

das kleine worgenbaby jagt n kaninchen um n baum, da sagt seine mutter: "ich hab dir schon tausendmal gesagt du sollst nich mit em essen spielen!"


----------



## ignatz87 (2. September 2009)

geil :-)

Hier noch nen paar:

Ein Hexer bekommt sein erstes Pferd geschenkt, ein Wahrer Hexer sucht sich einen Paladin schmeißt ihn vom Pferd, zündet beide an, und reitet dann mit neuem Pferd davon. Manche reiten auch auf dem Paladin davon.
---------
Treffen sich ein Orc und ein Blutelf.

Blutelf:
" Hey wollen wir Heute ne Raid Gruppe für Black Temple aufmachen ? Ich will unbedinngt den Loot von Illidan aber möglichst ohne WIPE. "

Darauf der Orc:
" 45768ovbu9n0btmgpf78vdabui8vfm mopsann ug/?) ÜNUB/(FBNW UN(btesqqN1 ...
Ich habe meinen Kopf über die Tastatur gerollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
---------
Woran erkennt man das Sturmwind geraidet wurde ?
Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger !
---------
Sitzt ein Troll am See im Silberwald und raucht seinen Stoff, Springt ein Tare aus dem Wald zu ihm und lacht und verschwindet wieder im Wald.
Der Troll denkt sich nix weiter und rauch wieder vor sich hin, springt der Taure wieder aus dem Wald und lacht und verschwindet wieder.
Als der Taure wieder auftaucht fragt der Troll: "Was ist denn so lustig?" Darauf der Taure "Hattest du schonmal Sex mit einem Gnom?" Der Troll: "Ja, aber was is da so lustig?" Der Taure wieder "Bei dir ist der wochl nicht zerplatzt?"
---------
Warum Lacht ein Gnom Wenn er Nackt durch Die Wiese Läuft?!``: Weil das Gras an Seinen Eiern Kitzelt!
---------
Welcher Char in WoW gibt die beste Prostituierte ab?? 
Die Palarina (weiblicher Pala^^)...geskillt kann sie alle 4min blasen... 
---------
sitzen n Mensch Schurke, Zwerg Jäger und Mensch Paladin am Lagerfeuer
und warten darauf das ihre frauen entbinden... Da kommt dann die
Elfen-Hebamme mit den 3 Neugeborenen und meint, das sie die Kinder nu
leider vertauscht habe... Der Schurke meint sofort "ich erkenn mein
Kind!!" und zeigt auf das kleine Zwergenbaby... Meint die Hebamme: "is
doch wohl kaum möglich..." Meint der Schurke "scheissegal, Haupsache
nicht den Pala!!"


So solle erst mal reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (2. September 2009)

(Witz von den Menschen) Kommt n orc mitm Papagei auf der schulter in ne Bar fragt der Schankkelner wo hastn den her ? 
antwortet der Papagei : Aus durotar da gibts viele davon !

Was is klein und stinkt ?
n Zwerg in ner Pfütze

mfg


----------



## Super PePe (2. September 2009)

ein schamane, ein pala und ein hexer bekommen in dalaran eine quest: Aufgabe ist mit 100m zaun die größtmögliche fläche zu umzäune.
der schami baut ein viereck, der pala ein kreis. der hexer steht da und überlegt und überlegt ... wickelt dann die 100 m zaun um sich und definiert sich als aussen.


----------



## e2to (2. September 2009)

da es ja für jeden scheiss n quest gibt, hier einer wie die goblins zur horde kommen.

n kleiner goblin steht an nem brunnen und heult, ein taure kommt vorbei und hat mitleid mit dem kleinen. er ftagt warum der kleine den weine, der goblin stammelt nur seine mutter wäre in den brunnen gefallen und er kommt nich hin um sie zu retten. selbstlos springt der taure in den brunnen und taucht. kurze zeit später guckt er aus dem wasser und muss den goblin jungen enttäuschen das er die mutter nich finden kann.
der goblin fängt tierisch an zu heulen. der taure taucht noch ein weiteres mal unter, auch hier wieder ohne erfolg. er versucht den klinen zu trösten das er wohl ohne mutter auskommen müsse aber in der horde würde man sich seiner sicher annehmen. der goblin, in seinem schmerz dennoch glücklich über die hiöfe des tauren und der horde meint nur: "dann brauch ich die schraube auch nich mehr" und schmeisst selbige in den brunnen.


----------



## Vrocas (2. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ein schamane, ein pala und ein hexer bekommen in dalaran eine quest: Aufgabe ist mit 100m zaun die größtmögliche fläche zu umzäune.
> der schami baut ein viereck, der pala ein kreis. der hexer steht da und überlegt und überlegt ... wickelt dann die 100 m zaun um sich und definiert sich als aussen.



lahm


----------



## Wiikend (2. September 2009)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Booty Bay aufm Steg und halten ihre Schwänze ins Wasser.
> Meint der Gnom: "Das Wasser ist 21° warm!"
> Darauf der Taure: "Und 2 Meter tief!"
> 
> ...



OMG IS DER GEIL DDDDD *ROFL*

ich hab auch einen:
Treffen sich 1 WoW spieler und 1 normaler mensch.Sagt der eien :"Weißt du der Papst ist gestorben."
Daraauf der WoW spieler:"Und hatt der was epischen gesdroppt? xD


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> OMG IS DER GEIL DDDDD *ROFL*
> 
> ich hab auch einen:
> Treffen sich 1 WoW spieler und 1 normaler mensch.Sagt der eien :"Weißt du der Papst ist gestorben."
> Daraauf der WoW spieler:"Und hatt der was epischen gesdroppt? xD


falsch erzählt und schon hunderte male vorher genannt, gratulation


----------



## Casp (2. September 2009)

Ich find irgendwie alle Witze recht scheisse, die nichts mit WoW zutun haben, sondern bei denen nur Orcs, Zwerge usw. eingefügt wurden.


----------



## Whitechapel (2. September 2009)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...



der beste bis dahin =D


----------



## Mr.62 (2. September 2009)

Ich hab mirn et alles durchgelesen weil das so viel war aber einen kenn ich

how to play a pala:rolle mit deinem kopf über die tastatur


----------



## Axord (5. September 2009)

Hehe ... hab noch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stehn ein Druide, ein Hexer und ein Pala vor Sturmwind und wollen rein. Doch die Wache hält sie auf.
"Ihr könnt hier nicht rein bevor ich nicht sicher bin, dass ihr kein Schurke seid, denn ein Schurke hat Verrat begangen!"
Der Druide verwandelt sich, ohne lange zu zögern, in einen Bären.
"Ah, ein Druide, Ihr könnt passieren."
Der Hexer beschwört murmelt ein paar Beschwörungen und seine Sukkubus erscheint.
"Ah, ein Hexenmeister, Ihr könnt passieren."
Da tritt der Pala vor und stottert:
"Aber, ... ich kann doch gar nichts!"
"Ahh, ein Paladin, auch Ihr könnt passieren!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt zwei Enden, das hier und:

Der Pala tritt vor und two-hittet ein Kaninchen.$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schurkraid (10. September 2009)

versteckt sich ein dudu hinter einen baum und geht in verstohlheitsmodus 
danach scheißt er hinter dem baum 

paar sekunden später

kommt ein hexer mit dem buff*geringe unsichtbarkeit entdecken*

sagt der hexer: was soll die scheiße!




treffen sich 2 untoten schurken 
sagt der eine: nah wartest auch schon auf die allys




ein pala in bg vergisst sein bubble anzumachen und sagt: scheiße!!
der gegner hüpft endsetzt weg und sagt: WO o.o



treffen sich ein tauren und ein gnom
zieht der tauren sich nackend aus
sagt der gnom darauf: rasier dich mal.


Nun blöde witze:

erschreckt der gnom den tauren
tauren bekommt herzinfakt und fällt auf den gnom


sieht der pala 6 hordler
pala: shit soviel kann ich aber nicht blasen!


sagt einer drück mal alt f4 und du wirst 20 lvl steigen 
10 sekunden später ist er weg


ein hexenmeister schickt seine wache auf einen lvl 8 hasen
dreht der hexenmeister sich um und sagt:wo ist meine wache?


treffen sich 2 blutelfen
sagt der eine: sag mal warum sind wir schwul?
sagt der andre: ich bin weiblich


Ein GM witz:

fragt ein wow spieler den gm: wieso sind die instanzen server immer voll?
gm: fresse!


witze über süchtler

wow funktioniert nicht 
das leben ist aus .

der wow server lagt total !
da reggt sich der suchtler auf und brüllt rum was laggtn hier so
sagt einer: das ist dein pc!!


neuer witz:

kommt ein englischer spieler zu einem deutschen

sagt der englische: can you help me i give you 10k g

sagt der deutsche: was?


tank,heal oder dd witze:

fällt der tank in einem raid um
sagt der heal: was los?


der healer healt die leute
der tank deft die leute
der dd guckt zu


sagt ein weiblicher tank zu nem dd:wo sind die heals ich brauche sie unbedingt?
sagt der dd: sind schon vergeben.



der heal kratzt ab 
darauf der tank:wieso klaust mir auch die aggro






muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xeqtr` (10. September 2009)

Sry schurkraid, aber von deinen Witzen war echt keiner auch nur ansatzweise lustig^^


----------



## HappyChaos (10. September 2009)

xeqtr` schrieb:


> Sry schurkraid, aber von deinen Witzen war echt keiner auch nur ansatzweise lustig^^


Jop,big fail würd ich sagen^^


----------



## Vågor1 (10. September 2009)

Ja ne sry Schurk, leider nicht direkt.. keiner...


----------



## _Marv_ (10. September 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Jop,big fail würd ich sagen^^




ohhh ja ^^

woran erkennt man nen WoW Spieler im RL ? 








Er wartet vorm Supermarkt Regal auf Respawn


----------



## Summerbreeze (10. September 2009)

Ein Gnom und ein Taure sitzen in Beutebucht im Gasthaus am Thresen.
Plötzlich meint der Gastwirt zum Gnom: "Wenn du den Tauren zum lachen bringst, dann geb ich dir einen aus."
Der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren etwas ins Ohr und der Taure brüllt vor Lachen.
Missmutig reicht der Gastwirt dem Gnom das verdiente Bier.
Einige Momente später meint der Gastwirt: "Wenn du den Tauren zum weinen bringst, geb ich dir noch einen aus."
Daraufhin flüstert der Gnom dem Tauren etwas ins Ohr und beide gehen nach draussen.
Kurze Zeit später kommen beide wieder herein und der Taure heult rotz und wasser.
Selbstverständlich bekommt der Gnom den versprochenen Drink.
Jedoch lässt das Geschehene dem Gastwirt keine Ruhe und so fragt er den Gnom:
"Jetzt sag a mol, wie hasten des g'schafft?"
"Nun," entgegnet der Gnom, "beim ersten mal hab ich ihm gesagt, mein Penis wäre länger als seiner. Und beim zweiten mal haben wir draussen verglichen."


----------



## schurkraid (10. September 2009)

na wenigsten poste ich net 100 mal den selben witz oder die es schon gibt 

das mit den tauren und gnom schwänze in wasser hängen hätt ich auch geschrieben wenns keiner gemacht hätt

oder der ally liegt tot im keller kannte ich acuh


----------



## Karius (10. September 2009)

SSC-Trash: 
Priester "Lass uns ma was trinken, ich hab gleich kein Mana mehr!" 
Schurke & RL: "Mana? Was is das denn? Das blaue Gedöns da unter deinem Leben oder was?!" 
Priester: "Ja, das blaue.. ich hab gehört wenn man richtig Scheisse spielt wirds gelb!" 


Den fand ich sehr nett ^^

_Im Gasthaus sitzen der Wirt, ein Zwerg, ein Gnom und ein Taure. 

Sagt der Wirt: "Wer es schafft den Tauren zum Lachen zu bringen, der bekommt 100 Gold von mir. Der Gnom flüstert darauf dem Tauren was in´s Ohr. Der Taure lacht sofort laut los und der Gnom bekommt seine 100 Gold. 

Zehn Minuten später hat der Gastwirt noch einen Einfall: "Wer den Tauren zum Weinen bringt, bekommt 100 Gold". Der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren wieder etwas in´s Ohr. Darauf gehen beide vor die Tür. Der Taure kommt weinend wieder ins Gasthaus und der Gnom gewinnt erneut 100 Gold. 

Erstaunt fragt der Gastwirt den Gnom: "Wie hast du das gemacht?" 
Der Gnom antwortet: "Ich hab ihm erzählt, dass meiner größer wäre als seiner. Darauf hin lachte der Taure. Beim zweiten Mal haben wir ihn verglichen."_


----------



## Super PePe (21. September 2009)

letztens im Raid (keine Ahnung ob der hier schon aufgetaucht ist):

"Was ist Grün und Blau und hat kein Bock auf Sex? Ein frischer 80er."


----------



## Gnoger (21. September 2009)

> Nun blöde witze:


^
I
Das sollte ganz am Anfangdeines Posts stehen.


----------



## Heydu (21. September 2009)

Paladine sind wie kondome.
Mit ihnen ist es sicherer
ohne sie machts aber mehr spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mehr witze? siehe signatur xD
ist echt passiert


----------



## Shaxul (21. September 2009)

Kommt nen WoW-Spieler in die Disco...


----------



## Elito (21. September 2009)

Gnoger schrieb:


> ^
> I
> Das sollte ganz am Anfangdeines Posts stehen.



owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregon12 (21. September 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> woran erkennt man nen WoW Spieler im RL ?
> 
> Er wartet vorm Supermarkt Regal auf Respawn



der ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshkandir (21. September 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Kommt nen WoW-Spieler in die Disco...



Wie dämlich können Leute sein, über sich selber Witze zu machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (21. September 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Kommt nen WoW-Spieler in die Disco...



Den find ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychonightelf (21. September 2009)

*Tagebuch eines Eredar:* Wir saßen auf dem Planeten Argus versteckt in unserem Bunker...

*Tag 1:* Die Menschen sind gelandet! Mit Hilfe ihrer komplexen Dampfmaschienen öffneten diese das Tor unseres Bunkers in 30min! Verteilten uns ''Brie aus Sturmwind''! Schmeckte ganz lecker! Reichte aber net allen, Menschen getötet und aufgegessen!

*Tag 2:* Die Gnome und Zwerge sind gelandet! Mit Hilfe ihrer Gyrotechnelogie öffneten diese das Tor unseres Bunkers innerhalb 15min! Verteilten allen ''Donnerfestbräü aus Kaz Modan''! Schmeckte ganz lecker! Reichte aber net allen, Zwerge und Gnome getötet und aufgegessen!

*Tag 3:* Tauren und Orks sind gelandet! Mit hilfe irgendwelcher stumpfer Waffen und reichlich Gefluche öffneten sie das Tor in knappen 2min! Verteilten allen Prügel und Tritte! Schmeckte nicht gut! Reichte aber allen!


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. September 2009)

Psychonightelf der is wirklich gut ^^

leider fällt mir kein neuer ein den irgend einer noch nicht kennt oder hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde

aber hier mein Liebling

Kommt nen Gnom in ein Tauren Waffengeschäfft

Fragt der Gnom: Habt ihr Schwerter?
Taure: Nö
Gnom: Habt ihr Dolche?
Taure: Nö
Gnom *schon etwas genervt*: Habt ihr Äxte?
Taure: Nö
Gnom: Sag mal kann es sein das ihr was gegen Gnome habt?
Taure breit Grinsend: Aber klar doch wir haben Schwerter, Äxte, Dolche und sogar Schussswaffen

mfg


----------



## skyline930 (21. September 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> *Tagebuch eines Eredar:* Wir saßen auf dem Planeten Argus versteckt in unserem Bunker...



GEIL XDD


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

macht n Gnom die erste Hilfe Quest...

ach patched 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kampfruf der Tauren? --- für die Herde!


----------



## ricci (21. September 2009)

Killermage schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elfwynn. Kommt ein Paladin vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."
> 
> ...



rofl.. die sind ja soooo alt.. die kenn ich ja noch aus der Beta.. aber wirklich URalt XD! aber immernoch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

Ein Junger Stadtwächter von Stormwind patrouilliert mit seinem älteren und erfahren Kollegen durch die Stassen der Stadt.
Punkt Mitternacht sehen sie eine Horde Zwerge die gerade aus der Taverne kommt. Sie sind sturzbetrunken, grölen herum und randalieren was das zeug hält.
Die beiden Wachmännen ergreifen die Flucht und rufen verstärkung da sie alleine nicht mit der Situation zurecht kommen.
Da sagt der Junge zum alten. Das war ja furchtbar. Sind die immer so? Sagt der Ältere, das ist ja noch gar nichts. Warte noch 2 Stunden dann kommen ihre Männer aus der Taverne.


----------



## Camô (21. September 2009)

Zig Tausende Mensch-Paladine/- dinas schauen sich einen Arenakampf des Argentumturniers an. Noch bevor die tapferen Recken sich auf ihre gepanzerten Pferde schwingen, startet der Arenasprecher eine kleine Quizrunde, die dem Gewinner einen wunderschönen Hengst beschert. Die junge Mia Lichtklinge wird ausgewählt.

Arenasprecher: "So liebe Mia: Wenn du mir folgende Frage richtig beantwortest, gehört der Gaul dir. Antwortest du falsch, muss ich leider jemand anderes wählen. Klar soweit?"

Mia: "... ja."

Arenasprecher: "Also: Wieviel ist 3 mal 3?"

Mia: "... mmh ... 7?"

Arenasprecher: "Ähm nein liebe Mia, das war leider falsch ..."

Arena: "GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE! GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE!"

Arenasprecher: "Also gut. Einmal darfst du noch. Wieviel ist 3 mal 3?"

Mia: "... 6?"

Arenasprecher (schon sprachlos): " ... das ... war leider wieder falsch ..."

Arena: "GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE! GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE!"

Arenasprecher: "Ok. Dies ist jetzt aber wirklich deine allerletzte Antwortmöglichkeit! Mia ... wieviel ist 3 mal 3??"

Mia: "... mmh ... 9?"

Arena: "GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE! GIB SE NOCH NE CHANCE!"

---------------

Ist zwar ursprünglich ein Schalke-Witz, aber fand den schon ganz witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. September 2009)

treffen sich zwei palas, sagt der eine:"Ich bin Heal-Pala" sagt der andere:" Ich kann auch nix"


----------



## Akkara (21. September 2009)

Geht ein Ork mit einem Frosch auf dem Kopf zum Artzt.
Fragt der Artzt: Womit kann ich ihnen helfen.
sagt der Frosch: Siet man das nicht ich habe ein geschwür am Ar... !!!


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Wie dämlich können Leute sein, über sich selber Witze zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah mach mal deine Sig kleiner...


----------



## ødan (21. September 2009)

nen witz hab ich nich aber nen gm sagte mir mal zum abschied

"...und mögen deine Feinde über deine Totems stolpern."


----------



## Schamu (21. September 2009)

Kommt ein Shurke während einer Schlacht zum Waffenhändler und fragt, was die Wurfdolche kosten. Daraufhin der Händler:"Ach die griegst du hei glatt hinterher geschmissen."

Kommt ein Mensch nach UC ins Gasthaus, schlägt mit seinem Schwert einen Tisch kaputt und beschwert sich, dass in deiser "Kack" Stadt nichts los sei. Sagt der Gastwirt:"Normalerweiße ist hier schon was los nur die sind auf einer Beerdigung eines Menschen." Der Mensch wird blas und fragt, woran er gestorben sei. Der Gastwirt kanz ruhig:" DEr kam hier her, schlug einen Tisch kaputt und beschwerte sich das in der "Kack" Stadt nichts los sei..."

Kommt ein Gnom zu einem Tauren Waffenhändler.
Gnom:"Hast du einen Streitkolben für mich?"
Taure:"Nö."
Gnom:"Ein Schwert?"
Taure:"Nö."
Gnom:"Ein Bogen?"
Taure:"Nö."
Gnom:"Das ist doch ein Waffengeschäft?"
Taure:"Jo."
Gnom (erbost):"Sag mal, hast du was gegen Gnome?"
Taure:"Jo. Streitkolben, Schwerter, Bögen und noch viele andere Waffen."


Das waren die Witze die mir spontan eingefallen sind hab ich alle mal in einem Heft gelessen weiß aber nicht mehr welsches.

mfg
Schamu


----------



## Exeliron (21. September 2009)

Schamu schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mensch nach UC ins Gasthaus, schlägt mit seinem Schwert einen Tisch kaputt und beschwert sich, dass in deiser "Kack" Stadt nichts los sei. Sagt der Gastwirt:"Normalerweiße ist hier schon was los nur die sind auf einer Beerdigung eines Menschen." Der Mensch wird blas und fragt, woran er gestorben sei. Der Gastwirt kanz ruhig:" DEr kam hier her, schlug einen Tisch kaputt und beschwerte sich das in der "Kack" Stadt nichts los sei..."



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



unterhalten sich 3 orc-jäger über ihre beute bei der jagd:

der erste: "ich hab einmal einen eber erlegt, der war so bösartig dass er mich durch das gesamte eschental gejagt hat!"

der zweite: "ich habe einen adler erlegt der sein horst auf einem gipfel hatte der höher als die wolken waren!"

der dritte: "ich habe letztens auf einen bären geschossen. der war so böse darüber dass er ganz darnassus auf mich gehetzt hat als sich unsere wege das nächste mal kreuzten!"


(hab mal versucht selbst einen zu erfindenl, nicht die alten ausgebrannten witze ^^ hoffe er ist ein wenig amüsant...)


mfg, exe


----------



## moehrewinger (21. September 2009)

Falls er schonmal da war sry, hab mir nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen.

Papa Troll kommt nach über einer Woche von der Jagd zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
Mama Troll ist ausser sich.
"Sag mal, warst du in Crossroads beim saufen?"
Papa Troll ganz ausser Atem: "Ich, äh nein...."
"Über eine Woche warst du weg, bloß für einen lumpigen Menschen für den Braten!!"
Papa Troll fix und fertig: "Du hast ja keine Ahnung was das für Arbeit..... Oh nö, jetzt heilt er sich schon wieder!"


----------



## Exeliron (21. September 2009)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Papa Troll kommt nach über einer Woche von der Jagd zurück und schleift einen Paladin hinter sich her.
> Mama Troll ist ausser sich.
> "Sag mal, warst du in Crossroads beim saufen?"
> Papa Troll ganz ausser Atem: "Ich, äh nein...."
> ...



ja es war praktisch alles schon einmal da aber der gefällt mir fast noch besser wie der mit dem hügel und der menschenpatroullie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## SuperAlex (21. September 2009)

Find ich nicht lustig


----------



## Schamu (21. September 2009)

Einen hab ich noch

Kommt ein Zwerg früher von der Arbeit zurück und sieht ,dass ein nackter Nachtelf am Balkon hängt während seine Frau nackt im Bett liegt. Der Zwerg wurde wütent und schlug dem Nachtelf auf die Hände, so dass dieser runter fiel und in einem Gebüsch landete. Der Zwerg sah, dass der Nachtelf noch nicht tot war und warf seine Kleidertruhe noch hinterher. Von dieser Aufregung bekam er einen Schlaganfall und starb.
Kurzdrauf beim Geisterheiler. Der Zwerg erzählt seine Geschichte. Der Nachtelf erscheint und fängt an zu erzählen:" Du glaubst nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Ich war gerade nackt auf dem Balkon und machte Sport als ich ausrutschte und mich gerade noch an einem anderen Balkon festhalten konnte. Plötzlich kam ein Zwerg und schlug mir auf die Hände, so dass ich runter fiel. Als er merkte, dass ich noch nicht tot war schmiss er seine Kleidertruhe hinterher." Daraufhin kam ein Gnom der sagt:"Das ist unglaublich was mir heute passiert ist. Ich vernaschte gerade eine Zwergin als ihr Mann nach Hause kam. Da er mich nicht erwichen durfte versteckte ich mich in seiner Kleidertruhe..."

mfg
Schamu


----------



## SuperAlex (21. September 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das die horde Sturmwind geraidet hat
> 
> Die ratten sind schwanger und die mlltonnen leergefressen^^



i lol'd so hard!


----------



## abe15 (21. September 2009)

Schamu schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Kommt ein Zwerg früher von der Arbeit zurück und sieht ,dass ein nackter Nachtelf am Balkon hängt während seine Frau nackt im Bett liegt. Der Zwerg wurde wütent und schlug dem Nachtelf auf die Hände, so dass dieser runter fiel und in einem Gebüsch landete. Der Zwerg sah, dass der Nachtelf noch nicht tot war und warf seine Kleidertruhe noch hinterher. Von dieser Aufregung bekam er einen Schlaganfall und starb.
> Kurzdrauf beim Geisterheiler. Der Zwerg erzählt seine Geschichte. Der Nachtelf erscheint und fängt an zu erzählen:" Du glaubst nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Ich war gerade nackt auf dem Balkon und machte Sport als ich ausrutschte und mich gerade noch an einem anderen Balkon festhalten konnte. Plötzlich kam ein Zwerg und schlug mir auf die Hände, so dass ich runter fiel. Als er merkte, dass ich noch nicht tot war schmiss er seine Kleidertruhe hinterher." Daraufhin kam ein Gnom der sagt:"Das ist unglaublich was mir heute passiert ist. Ich vernaschte gerade eine Zwergin als ihr Mann nach Hause kam. Da er mich nicht erwichen durfte versteckte ich mich in seiner Kleidertruhe..."
> ...



ENDGEIL !!!!


----------



## Kersyl (21. September 2009)

Hehe mir allen nur die guten alten "wahrer hexer" sprüche ein

"Ein normaler Hexer benutzt tausende Knöpfe und spells um seine Feinde zu bezwingen. Der wahre Hexer hat nur 2 tasten: Töten und LANGSAM töten"

und so weiter...

Aber die anderen waren echt Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
"Verstecke dich nie hinter einem schurken"
sagt der Hase zum Pala.


----------



## Soknar (21. September 2009)

Hoi hier einer von mir^^

Was ist ein Gnom Krieger mit nem t2 helm?

ne Wurfaxt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. September 2009)

Schamu schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Kommt ein Zwerg früher von der Arbeit zurück und sieht ,dass ein nackter Nachtelf am Balkon hängt während seine Frau nackt im Bett liegt. Der Zwerg wurde wütent und schlug dem Nachtelf auf die Hände, so dass dieser runter fiel und in einem Gebüsch landete. Der Zwerg sah, dass der Nachtelf noch nicht tot war und warf seine Kleidertruhe noch hinterher. Von dieser Aufregung bekam er einen Schlaganfall und starb.
> Kurzdrauf beim Geisterheiler. Der Zwerg erzählt seine Geschichte. Der Nachtelf erscheint und fängt an zu erzählen:" Du glaubst nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Ich war gerade nackt auf dem Balkon und machte Sport als ich ausrutschte und mich gerade noch an einem anderen Balkon festhalten konnte. Plötzlich kam ein Zwerg und schlug mir auf die Hände, so dass ich runter fiel. Als er merkte, dass ich noch nicht tot war schmiss er seine Kleidertruhe hinterher." Daraufhin kam ein Gnom der sagt:"Das ist unglaublich was mir heute passiert ist. Ich vernaschte gerade eine Zwergin als ihr Mann nach Hause kam. Da er mich nicht erwichen durfte versteckte ich mich in seiner Kleidertruhe..."
> ...



jeah full quote i love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


echt dass ist geil der witz da hab ich bis jetzt am meisten lachen müssen ^^


----------



## Daryst (21. September 2009)

Kann sein das der schon erwähnt wurde!

Was ist ein Pala aufen Mond?
-------------------------------------
Ein Rätsel!
-------------------------------------
Und alle Pala´s auf dem Mond?
--------------------------------------
Des Rätsels Lösung!


----------



## MistaNice (22. September 2009)

Leider kein witz sondern Pure Realität auf einem RP Server:

Während eines Laufenden RP´s kommt ein Depp angerannt und meint zu uns:

"Für solche Freaks wie euch sollte es eigene Server geben...."


Made my Day!


----------



## Phelps023 (22. September 2009)

Sagt der Taurendruide zu seiner Frau: Du hast mich betrogen! Die Kinder sind nicht von mir!

Darauf seine Frau: Wie kommst du darauf?

Sagt der Druide: Das ist eine Katze und das ein Bär!



Eine Raidgruppe der Allianz auf dem Weg durchs Brachland. Plötzlich sieht der Raidleiter auf einem nahen Hügel einen Trollschamanen, der ihn mit obszönen Gesten beleidigt. Sofot schickt er drei seinen Männer los um dem Schamanen Manieren beizubringen. Er sieht, wie der Troll hinter dem Hügel flieht, gefolgt von den drei Soldaten.

Kurze Zeit später steht der Trollschamane wieder auf dem Hügel und beleidigt weiter die Raidgruppe. Leicht angefressen befiehlt der Raidleiter nun zehn seiner besten Männer, ihm den Kopf des Trolls zu bringen. Wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel, verfolgt vom Trupp Soldaten.

Nach einigen Minuten steht der Troll wieder auf dem Hügel und schickt weiter Beleidigungen Richtung Allianzraid. Dem Raidleiter wirds jetzt zu bunt und er schick 20 Leute los, um den Troll endgültig zu erledigen. Und wieder verschwindet der Troll hinter dem Hügel gefolgt von den 20 Soldaten.

Kampflärm.......plötzlich Stille...

Als sich der Staub legt sieht der Raidleiter wie sich - schwer verletzt - einer seiner Soldaten über den Hügel schleppt.

"Was ist geschehen? Habt Ihr ihn erledigt?"

"Es war eine Falle, Sir. Hinter dem Hügel war noch ein zweiter Schamane ..." 


Eine Nachtelfe schreibt ein Ticket an einen GM wegen sexueller Belästigung.

GM: "Hallo, ich bin blabla, wie kann ich dir helfen?"

Nachtelfe: "Immer wenn der Typ mich sieht, sagt er, mein Haar riecht gut."

GM: "Ich kann keine sexuelle Belästigung darin erkennen ..."

Nachtelfe: "Er ist ein Gnom ..."



Warum lassen sich Krieger nicht Intelligenz auf ihre Waffe zaubern?

Sie haben Angst, dass ihre Waffe klüger als sie selbst wird.



Unterhalten sich 2 Zwerge:

"Angenommen du hättest nur dein Gewehr und 2 Patronen und plötzlich tauchen 1 Ork, 1 Untoter und 1 Nachtelf auf, was würdest du tun?"

"Zweimal auf den Elfen schießen!"


Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen auf einem Baum, kommt eine Horde Orcs vorbei.

Sagt der eine Nachtelf zum anderen: "ich bin Elf, du bist Elf, zusammen sind wir 22, die packen wir!" 


Wie besiegt ein Schurke einen Paladin?

Taschendiebstahl des Ruhesteins.


Was macht ein Untoter am Strand von Booty Bay?

Er liegt auf der faulen Haut.

Treffen sich zwei Jäger. Einer kritisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2009)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.



*lach* Für den Witz gibts nen Achievement  *g* (von mir zumindest xD)


----------



## Captain Jack (22. September 2009)

Relasetag Cata:
Mann nicht einmal 5 Minuten Pissen gehn 

AH Venedig


----------



## Alexirus (22. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Relasetag Cata:
> Mann nicht einmal 5 Minuten Pissen gehn
> 
> AH Venedig



Sorry...aber auch beim 10. Lesen..ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Durbem (22. September 2009)

Wie nennt man einen Worgenddruiden Heiler unter Artgenossen?

Kratzbaum und Pissoir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafutsch (22. September 2009)

eL_eXiTuS schrieb:


> immer auf die armen palas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das liegt daran weil Pals vor ca eineinhalb jahren wrklixh GARNIX konnten, sie konnten nur buffen sonst nix, nur mittkerweile wurden sie wieder stärker gemacht(is zumindest meine Vermutung)

Das beste Mittel gegen Palas is ne Nadel gegen die bubble, da habens gnome leicht, die haben von geburt an eine(naaa wer checkts??)

Hab ich mir grade ausgedacht ich weiss der is schlecht ach lasst mich in RUhe und hrt auf mich fertig zu machen MAMMAAAAAA die ärgern mich...


----------



## LongD (22. September 2009)

Lafutsch schrieb:


> Das liegt daran weil Pals vor ca eineinhalb jahren wrklixh GARNIX konnten, sie konnten nur buffen sonst nix, nur mittkerweile wurden sie wieder stärker gemacht(is zumindest meine Vermutung)




Naja ist meiner meinung nach schon ein bisschen länger her als 1,5 Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Need mehr witze.

So long Dlong


----------



## Fallenanqel (22. September 2009)

Für selbst ausgedacht doch gar nicht so schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vanish
Fallen.


----------



## Rorre (22. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Relasetag Cata:
> Mann nicht einmal 5 Minuten Pissen gehn
> 
> AH Venedig



Ich glaub er meint damit das man bei Cata Releasetag alle 5 Minuten auf das WC muss weil man durch den großen Strom und das ganze Wasser ziehmlich oft an die Erleichterung denken muss die man auf der Toilette hat. GLAUBE ICH!!! 

AH Vendedig -> weil da viel Wasser strömt.

Hmm plötzlich muss ich auch aufs klo Oo


----------



## ShinerBl (25. September 2009)

Woran erkennt man einen WoW-Süchtigen? Er/Sie geht in ein Klamottengeschäft und will auf epics bieten

*hahaha* /ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (25. September 2009)

Der beste Witz den ich im zusammenhang mit WoW gehört habe war folgender:

Paladine sind nicht OP


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2009)

ich wette mindestens 50% aller witze in deisem Thread sind von http://wow-witze.de/ geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (26. September 2009)

Wenn DKs kämpfen rollen Köpfe - Oh mein Gott ist die Community dkdent.


----------



## Gulwar (26. September 2009)

Ok, ein halb zensierter Witz, aber ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine.

Drei neureiche, dekadente Orcs unterhalten sich über ihre Junggessellenabende in ihren Clubs.
Der erste erzählt: Wenn wir Clubabend haben, trinkt jeder 10 Whisky hintereinander. Dann gehen wir vor die Tür und beschießen uns mit Platzpatronen.
Sagt der zweit: Das ist ja langweilig, wo ist das Risiko?
Sagt der erste: Nun, in einem der Gewehre sind echte Patronen.
Erzählt der zweite: Ihr müßt wissen, unser Clubhaus steht auf dem höchsten Berg in Eiskrone. Nun wenn wir Clubabend haben, trinken wir auch 10 Whisky hintereinander. Dann setzen wir uns alle auf unsere Chopper und fahren ins Tal zurück.
Fragt der dritte: Das ist alles? Wo ist das Risiko Mann?
Sagt der zweite: Nun, einer der Chopper hat keine Bremsen.
Der dritte fängt an zu erzählen: Nun, wir trinken keinen Alkohol. Stattdessen ziehen wir uns unterherum vollständig aus und setzen uns an den großen Tisch zum Essen. Unter dem Tisch sitzt für jeden eine schöne Orkin und tut, nun was Orkinnen so tun gelegentlich. Sehr entspannend beim Essen. Ich sag nur Blaskapelle
Sagt der erste: Klingt ja gut, aber wo ist da nun bitte das Risiko?
Sagt der dritte: Nun beim anschließenden GangBang fehlt einer, denn eine der Orkinnen ist Kannibalin


----------



## Genker (26. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Relasetag Cata:
> Mann nicht einmal 5 Minuten Pissen gehn
> 
> AH Venedig


made my day!

...aber nur weil ich es net versteh!


----------



## Balord (26. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Relasetag Cata:
> Mann nicht einmal 5 Minuten Pissen gehn






Genker schrieb:


> made my day!
> 
> ...aber nur weil ich es net versteh!



Ich glaub der Witz ist: es gibt keinen Witz, sondern es ist ein Anti-Witz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (26. September 2009)

Durchaus witzige Sachen dabei hier, freue mich auf mehr ;-)


----------



## schurkraid (26. Oktober 2009)

Was haben ein Schurke und ein Schwuler gemeinsam?
Beide kommen von Hinten.

Ein Mensch vögelt eine Kuh,
was kommt heraus:ein Taure.

Wie töten Tauren Wildtiere? Sie fressen ihnen das Gras weg!

Was ist die andere bedeutung für....?
Gnom = Mini Dildo
Zwerg = Standgenläse
Nachtelf = Baumschmuser
Mensch = Voll Horst (Nigga)
Dreanei = kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Orc = fett
Troll = langes Glied
Untot = tot
blutelf = schwul
Tauren = Kuh


Sind ein Blutelf, ein Troll und ein Taure mitten in einer großen Instanz.
Sagt der Blutelf:Ich hab Hunger.
Darauf der Troll:Los essen wir den Fettkloß.

der geilste ist aber von den blutelfen^^
Wir sind mit den Tauren verbündet? Klasse dann gibt es jeden Abend Steak.


----------



## Zuberu (26. Oktober 2009)

Ein Schurke und ein Magier sitzen auf einer Bank
nach kurzer Zeit macht der Schurke eine erschreckende Feststellung
"Hey, wieso ist der Balken unter deinen HP blau, meiner ist gelb?!"
Daraufhin der Magier kurz
"Ich habe gehört, wenn du gut spielst wird deiner auch blau."

hoffe der war noch nicht dabei,  128 seiten *hüstel,hüstel*


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. Oktober 2009)

MistaNice schrieb:


> Leider kein witz sondern Pure Realität auf einem RP Server:
> 
> Während eines Laufenden RP´s kommt ein Depp angerannt und meint zu uns:
> 
> ...



echt  verschwindet von den RP servern und macht euch RP² server


----------



## schurkraid (26. Oktober 2009)

Zuberu schrieb:


> Ein Schurke und ein Magier sitzen auf einer Bank
> nach kurzer Zeit macht der Schurke eine erschreckende Feststellung
> "Hey, wieso ist der Balken unter deinen HP blau, meiner ist gelb?!"
> Daraufhin der Magier kurz
> ...




der witz war glaube 10 000 mal^^ nur deiner ist anders formuliert xD


----------



## Thorgron (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie nennt man ein Taure der Enrage geht ??? 
.
.
.
 Redbull xD (keine Schleichwerbung)


Letztens in einem Ticket :"Ein Schamane wurde im Duell besiegt !!!"

Die GM-Antwort:"Danke für den Hinweis, wir werden den Fehler sofort beheben."


----------



## schurkraid (26. Oktober 2009)

Kommt ein pala angekrochen
man hat ihm das bein gebrochen
ein eichhörnchen hat das getan
der pala hatte bubble an

machst du einen schami sauer
stellt er eine totem-mauer
haut dir kräftig auf die nuss
für ihn ist das ein hochgenuss

druiden wandeln die gestalt
bärchen, katze, sowas halt
sie können alles, nur nix richtig
ich frage mich war das jetzt wichtig?

Ein schurke schleicht auf leisen sohlen
zeug aus anderen taschen holen
bekommt dann selbst ne kopfnuss ab
verstohlenheit weg und er macht schlapp

ein magier bombt die mobs schnell weg
genau das ist sein daseinszweck
ein brötchen hier, ein wasser dort
und ein portal an jeden ort

ein krieger ist nicht grade helle
doch kriegt er aggro auf die schnelle
ein int-buff ist hier ganz daneben
denn der buff verwirrt ihn eben

der priester denkt er könnte heilen
das denken andere auch bisweilen
ein nachthemd das ist sein gewand
er ist die lachnummer hier im land

der jäger ballert wild umher
sein pet macht allen das leben schwer
bekommt er schaden wird totgestellt
steht wieder auf und lacht in die welt

der hexer hat ne domina
und aussehen tut er sonderbar
er dottet alle kräftig zu
der mob verreckt bei ihm im nu


ich sags gleich net von mir 
also lasst mich in ruh und haut ab von hier.^^


----------



## Zuberu (26. Oktober 2009)

schurkraid schrieb:


> der witz war glaube 10 000 mal^^ nur deiner ist anders formuliert xD



Muhaha!
naja kommt davon, wenn man sich nur die letzten 2 Seiten anschaut^^


----------



## Manotis (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo habt echt geile Witze auf Lager muss ich schon sagen auch wenn ich jetzt nur die erste Seite gelesen habe 129 waren mir doch ein bisschen viel.
Habe auch noch einen Witz kann sogar gut sein, dass ich den mal hier im Forum aufgeschnappt habe falls den vor mir schon jemand gepostet hat auf den 128 Seiten die ich nicht kenne tuts mir Leid

Unterhalten sich zwei WoW-Spieler im ts:

Spieler 1: Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihnachten?

Spieler 2:Weihnachten? War da nicht Jesus First kill?

Spieler 1: Nee, da war Jesus spawn. First Kill war Ostern- kurz vorm Respawn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist gerade der einzige der mir spontan einfällt^^


----------



## Mainfield (27. Oktober 2009)

Hehe vor paar tagen les ich bei uns im Handelschannel eine der üblichen Raid-Gilden-Werbungen,

darauf hin frage ich den Poster:

"Wann sind denn so eure Raidzeiten?"

Als Antwort bekam ich:

"Steht noch nicht fest, unser Tank is noch am umziehen"


Made my Day^^


----------



## Unfug (27. Oktober 2009)

Wovon träumen Schurken? Von nackten Kriegern.


----------



## Giraca (27. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-A1VMDHtpc...feature=related

Pala T 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

Treten sich 2 Palas lachend abwechselnd in den Schritt.
kommt nen Krieger vorbei und fragt "tut das nciht weh?"
darauf die palas "nene wir haben doch Stahlkappen an den Stiefeln!"


----------



## Riear (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Treten sich 2 Palas lachend abwechselnd in den Schritt.
> kommt nen Krieger vorbei und fragt "tut das nciht weh?"
> darauf die palas "nene wir haben doch Stahlkappen an den Stiefeln!"


 lol Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch noch ein

gehen drei Gnome in die Bar. Sagt der eine Gnom zum Wirt:" Drei kurze, bitte." 
Darauf der Wirt:"ja das seh ich und was wollt ihr trinken?"


----------



## -Pantas- (28. Oktober 2009)

*Krieger* trifft einen *Jäger*....

*Krieger*: *überrascht* Hui! Warum hast du denn zwei Pets?

Darauf der *Druide*: ICH BIN KEIN PET!!!


----------



## Megaschlumpf (28. Oktober 2009)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.



Das war bis jetzt der erste bei dem ich echt lachen musste x)


----------



## Nightmare 666 (28. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein zwei Witze die ich mal auf meinem Server gelesene habe. 

 1. "Was ist die einige Antwort die man vom einem Krieger bekommt nachdem man einen schweren Mobgruppenpull erklärt hat? -----------> CHAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!

2. Fragt ein Troll Magier den anderen, "hey sag mal Mann was machst du wenn drei Gnome dir an dein Mojo wollen?" Der andere Magier auf die Frage: "An mein Mojo? Gegenfrage      sehen die das und können die überhaupt so hoch springen?" 

3. Hocken zwei Tauren im Lokal und schauen dumm! Kommt ne Taurendame vorbei und fragt, "hey was mit euch zwei los?" Darauf der eine Tauren Mann ganz gefrustet: " Der Wirt ist heute nicht da! " Der andere Tauren Mann schaut die Taurenfrau mit großen Augen an: "Dafür hat die Milchbar ab jetzt geöffnet!!!"


HF


----------



## S.Kaufi (28. Oktober 2009)

erst Gestern im Gildenchat:
Player: ich glaub die haben nen Hippie im Wasser versteckt....Ich angel nur nasses Graß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TorbenR (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich mach mir, wenn ich mal von der Arbeit bin die Mühe, schaue alle Seiten durch und fasse mal die Witze zusammen das nicht 1000x die gleichen kommen =)


----------



## Krakauer (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehen 2 Gnome im Schlingendorntal leveln. Plötzlich werden sie von Kannibalen gefangen genommen. Als sie am Kannibalen Lager angekommen sind sagt der eine Kannibale:" Ihr 2 sucht jetzt von einer Fruchtart 100 Stück und kommt wieder". Gehen die Gnome los und suchen. Der 1 kommt wieder mit Johannisbeeren. Sagt der Kannibale:" du schiebst dir jetzt die 100 beeren in den Hintern ohne zu lachen, sonst Fressen wir dich. Der 1 Gnom schob sich eine nach der anderen Beere in den Hinter. Ab der 99 beere fing er laut an zu lachen. Da sagt der Kannibale:" Du hast gelacht, nun werden wir dich Fressen, wieso hast du eig. gelacht?" Sagt der 1. Gnom:" ich hab da hinten meinen Kumpel Wassermelonen Sammeln sehen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkarios (11. Dezember 2009)

Xathras schrieb:


> das folgende hab ich letztens per E-Mail bekommen, Autor leider unbekannt:
> 
> wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:
> 
> ...



Omg also diese story kannte ich noch nicht.
*roflmao* -> made my day =)

lg
tha 
senki


----------



## Monostatos (11. Dezember 2009)

@zooom

dein text ist super geschrieben aber vergewaltigungen sind wirklich NICHT witzig =(


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Dezember 2009)

ev. schon bekannt:

treffen sich 2 jäger in menethil am hafen.

der eine: warum hast du 2 pets - antwort: ich bin druide du a...h   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Dezember 2009)

Domenia schrieb:


> ev. schon bekannt:
> 
> treffen sich 2 jäger in menethil am hafen.
> 
> ...




na logo war der schon 20x drin :-)


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie begrüßt Illidan Maiev?-"Schau mir in die Augen, Baby!"


----------



## Bullock_ (20. Dezember 2009)

Paladine sind wie Neuwagen:
 Außen aus Stahl, innen sehr leer und geräumig, fangen an zu leuchten wenn es dunkel wird und wenn zwei aufeinandertreffen sollte man sich auf einen laaangen Stau vorbereiten....

 ---------------

 Sechs Dinge, anhand derer man erkennt, dass die Allianz versucht hat, die Hordestädte zu raiden:


Der Kleintierzüchterverband Donnerfels freut sich über einen großen Zuwachs an Pferden, Widdern und Kätzchen.
In Silbermond sind die Springbrunnen leergefischt.
In Unterstadt droht die regionale Infrastruktur unter einer Masse (un)toter Neuzugänge zusammenzubrechen.
Jergosh der Herbeirufer reicht bei Thrall eine Massenklage wegen Höhlenfriedensbruch ein.
Die globalen Preise von Frischfleisch und Altmetall sinken.
Onyxias Kopf ist mit Wachsmalkreide und Lippenstift beschmiert.


----------



## Xorras (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein ganz berühmter Witz:

Kommt ein Gnom in eine Bar und sieht einen großen Topf voll mit Gold auf der Theke stehen. Daraufhin fragt er den Wirt: "Was ist denn mit diesem Topf Gold..?"
Da antwortet der Wirt: "Nun, wir haben hier eine Wette in der Stadt. Jeder wirft fünf Goldstücke in den Topf und darf dann versuchen, den Tauren zum Lachen zu bringen. Wie du an dem vollen Topf siehst, hat dies noch niemand geschafft."
Da überlegt der Gnom kurz, greift in seinen Rucksack und zieht fünf Goldstücke hervor, um sie dann in den Topf zu stecken. "Ich werd's mal versuchen!", sagte der Gnom nur. Die gesamte Bar verfiel in Schweigen und der Gnom ging unter den gespannten Blicken der anderen Besucher zum Tauren hinüber. Der Gnom stellte sich auf den Tisch und flüsterte dem Tauren etwas in sein Ohr, worauf dieser vor Lachen auf den Boden fiel, sich den Bauch vor Lachkrämpfen hielt und mit der Faust auf den Boden hämmerte. Mit dem Lächeln eines Gewinners ging der Gnom selbstsicher zur Theke zurück, nahm den Goldtopf und verlies die Bar unter erstaunten und verwunderten Blicken.
Monate später kam der Gnom wieder in die Bar. Wieder stand ein prall gefüllter Goldtopf auf der Theke. Wieder fragte der Gnom: "Was hat es denn mit dem Goldtopf auf sich?"
Der Wirt antwortete: "Nun... Seid Ihr das letzte Mal hier wart, verehrter Herr Gnom, hat der Taure nicht aufgehört zu lachen! Das vertreibt mir die gesamte Kundschaft! Das Gold in dem Topf soll meine Belohnung an denjenigen sein, der den Tauren zum Weinen bringt!"
Wieder überlegte der Gnom nur kurz, zuckte mit den Schultern und ging wieder zum Tauren, um ihm etwas ins Ohr zu flüstern. Darauf hin lachte der Taure noch heftiger und begleitete dann auf eine fordernde Geste des Gnoms diesen mit hinaus. Als die beiden die Bart wieder betraten, weinte der Taure herzerweichend. Der Gnom ging nur wieder an die Bar, nahm den Goldtopf und wollte gehen, als der Wirt ihn zurückhielt und fragte: "Herr Gnom, Herr Gnom, nun verratet mir doch, wie habt ihr das gemacht?"
"Nun", sagte der Gnom, "Als ich den Tauren zum lachen bringen sollte, flüsterte ich ihm ins Ohr: 'Meiner ist länger als deiner!'. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich ihn zum Vergleich aufgefordert."


Ein Klassiker und nur für diejenigen, die ihn noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2009)

"Burg Schattenfang sucht einen neuen Herrscher bewirbt euch jetzt!" "Warum brauchts einen neuen Herrscher??" "Arugal bekam eine Tierhaarallergie..."


Der Raid wipte, der Magier war Unfug geskillt.

Was waren die letzten Worte des Tierherrschafts-Jäger? Na dann lassen wir doch mal die Katze ausm Sack....

Die letzten Worte eines Paladins: Hmm ein Spiegel, ich kuck mal rein....

Tausend Nadeln wird in Cataclysm überflutet, das letzte das man wird it ein Oger der "Arschbombe" ruft.


----------



## BuffedPala (20. Dezember 2009)

paladine reden von burstdamage wen sie eichhörnchen two hitten XD

warum fangen paladine immer donnerstags mit ihren kill quests an ? damit sie bist zum nächsten severdown noch fertig werden 

wie kann man den schaden eines paladins leicht verdreifachen ? indem man ihn mit dornen bufft XD


Edit: hab noch einen treffen sich eine elfe und ein zwerg sagt der zwerg du siehts ja aus als wäre die hungersnot ausgebrochen. Sagt die elfe zum zwerg und du siehts so aus als hättest du sie verursacht (:


----------



## EisblockError (20. Dezember 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> macht n Gnom die erste Hilfe Quest...
> 
> ach patched
> 
> ...



xD für die Herde



ricci schrieb:


> rofl.. die sind ja soooo alt.. die kenn ich ja noch aus der Beta.. aber wirklich URalt XD! aber immernoch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg guck aus Datum...


----------



## Bullock_ (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein Gespräch zwischen Elfe und Zwerg. Nach einer Weile wird klar, dass der Zwerg die Elfe nicht ernst nimmt, daher fragt die Elfe: "Was habt ihr gegen mich?"
Darauf der Zwerg grimmig: "Besteck!"


----------



## Ommo (20. Dezember 2009)

Treffen sich zwei Typen an einem Werktagvormittag in Silbermond. 

Der eine ist ein Blutelfen-Paladin und der andere schwänzt auch die Schule.


Zwei Trolle laufen durch Dun Morogh und zwar in der Nähe von Bräuhall. Treffen sie zwei Oger, die sich halb totlachen. 
Fragt der eine Troll: "Sagt mal, Mann,  warum lacht ihr so?"
Darauf einer der Oger: "Wir gerade in Gnomeregan gewesen, Gnome vergewaltigen."
Meint der Troll: "Naja, Mann, machen wir doch auch immer. Ist cool, Mann, ja, aber doch nicht so lustig..."
Gibt der Oger zurück: "Ja, bei euch Gnome auch nicht platzen..."



Fokko aka Drahtbart aka Ommo
-------------------
Fünf Dinge braucht man zu allem:
Mut, Kraft, Willen, Axt und Schild.
_Zwergisches Sprichwort_
Fokkos Fantasy-Blog
Fookos WoW-Noob-Guide


----------



## EisblockError (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es direkt ein Witz ist aber wtf:

(Wers nicht Kapiert, achtet auf erfolg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (23. Dezember 2009)

<s>Treffen sich zwei Schurken.Der eine kritisch</s>
Ach ne der is schlecht...


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

Warum sind Orc´s so gute Gärtner?
Sie haben nen grünen Daumen


"Komm mann , log dich aus."
"WAS? SOLL DAS HEIßEN ICH SOLL INS DUNKLE GRAUSAME JENSEITS?" 

was macht ein wow spieler vor einem leeren regal?
warten bis die bücher respawmen ^^ 

Elfen sind wie Lauch: Sie sind grün, innen hohl und treten nur bündelweise auf. 

geht ein paladin in ein parkplatz was passiert...
er wird von einem parkenden auto angefahren

Ein Priester und ein Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Da sieht der Jäger ein Bär. Er legt an und schießt daneben.
Der Jäger daraufhin: "Scheisse Daneben"
Der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
Darauf gehen sie weiter.

Ein Stück weiter treffen sie wieder den Bären. Der Jäger legt wieder an, und schießt wieder daneben.
Der Jäger darauf wieder: "Scheisse daneben"
wieder der Priester: "Fluche nicht sonst bestrafen dich die Götter"
wieder gehn sie weiter.
und wieder treffen sie nochmal auf den Bären. Der Jäger zielt, schießt, trifft wieder nicht und brüllt: "Scheisse verdammt nochmal, daneben, daneben, daneben"
Daraufhin verdunkelt sich der Himmel und ein Blitz trifft den Priester.
Von oben hallt es nur: "Oh Scheisse, daneben"

Wieder einmal kommt der Schurke hinter Schloss und Riegel. Er muss zur Begrüßung zum Kerkermeister.
Fragt ihn dieser: "Wie kommt denn das nur, dass Sie schon wieder hier sind?"
Sagt der Schurke resignierend: "Geburtsfehler! Finger zu lang, Beine zu kurz..."







Das kleine Soldatenhandbuch(tm)
Erbauliche, hilfreiche und wahrscheinlich mitlerweile von der Generalität unter Strafe gestellte Anmerkungen zur hohen Kunst des Krieges



Sicherheitshinweis:
Das hier vorliegende Werk sollte nur an Soldaten und Unteroffiziere bis zum Rang des "Fähnrichs" weitergegeben werden, da es Hinweise und Ratschläge enthält, die sich mit dem befassen, was tatsächlich auf den Schlachtfeldern Azeroth´s vor sich geht.
Wir wollen den Offiziere und Generäle ja nicht ihre Illusionen darüber nehmen, dass es vor allem auf "Geordnete Schlachtreihen und moralische Überlegenheit" ankommt (für sie gibt es ein eigenes, wesentlich längeres Handbuch, dass besonders kurze Wörter, sowie einige erklärende Skizzen enthält)

Rechtliches:
Das kleine Soldatenhandbuch(tm) darf beliebig verändert, erweitert und bemalt werden, um der jeweils aktuellen Gefechtssituation gerecht zu werden.
Es ist zur freien Verteilung und Vervielfältigung freigegeben. Bei Verlust kann eine neue Version beim Unteroffizier eures Vertrauens kostenfrei angefordert werden.
Geliefert wird (auf Anfrage auch direkt in eure Gefechtsstellung) innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen, ausgenommen an Feiertagen, Sontagen, sowie den Tagen an dem die Redaktion des kleinen Soldatenhandbuchs(tm) mal wieder wegen Subordination in Einzelhaft gesteckt wurde.

Für etwaige Schäden wird keine Verantwortung übernommen.
Feldwebel haften für ihre Offiziere.


1. Hör immer auf den Feldwebel. Er bekommt seine Befehle direkt von den Offizieren und weiß daher wenigstens immer, wie man NICHT vorgehen sollte.
2. Bleib immer beim Feldwebel. Im Kampf ist er stets direkt bei der Truppe, ihm liegt also daran, die Truppe möglichst weit vom Kampf fernzuhalten.
3. Glaub immer dem Feldwebel. Offiziere erzählen Lügen über die Stärke des Gegners, um die Moral der Truppe am Leben zu erhalten, aber Feldwebel erzählen dir die Wahrheit über die Stärke des Gegners, um DICH am Leben zu erhalten.
Außerdem:
4. Der Feldwebel muss so oder so ehrlich sen. Wenn er gut lügen könnte, wäre er Offizier.
5. Der Soldat, der tatsächlich bereit ist, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte General werden.
6. Der Soldat, der es für eine dämliche Idee hält, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte Feldwebel werden.
7. So komisch es dir vorkommen mag, Offiziere halten sich tatsächlich für echte Soldaten. Lass ihnen am Besten einfach die Illusionen und frag nicht, warum ihre Rüstungen so aussehen, als hätten sie ein Stachelschwein gerammt.
8. Der Soldat hat auf die Frage "Gefreiter, melden sie sich freiwillig zum Einsatz in den Pestländern?" nicht mit einem patzigen "Sicher doch, kein Thema." zu antworten. Die korrekte militärische Antwort lautet "Nein, Sir."
9. Egal was dir die Offiziere einreden wollen, Orks freuen sich zwar wirklich auf einen "ehrenvollen Tod in der Schlacht", aber damit meinen sie meistens nicht ihren eigenen.
10. Stehe im Gefecht nie in der Nähe eines Gnoms. Früher oder später WIRD er explodieren.
11. Regel Zehn trifft auch auf solche Gnome zu, denen man vor Beginn des Gefechts sämtliche Spielzeuge weggenommen hat. Wir wissen alle, wie gut die kleinen Teufel improvisieren können.
12. Versuch ungefährlich auszusehen. Vielleicht hat der gegnerische Magier nichtmehr viel Mana.
13. Greife niemals einen Paladin an. Warum Zeit verschwenden?
14. Wenn etwas beim ersten Versuch nicht klappt... lass den Magier einen Feuerball draufwerfen.
15. Thrall war ein Sklave, Arthas ein bestens ausgebildeter Offizier. Das sagt das eine oder andere über die Eignung von bestens ausgebildeten Offizieren.
16. Wenn du denkst es ist tot, schlag nochmal drauf.
17. Wenn du in den Pestländer bist und WEISST das es tot ist, schlag trotzdem weiter drauf.
18. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Menschen beinhalten. Früher oder später mischen sie sich ja eh überall ein, wenn man sie also von Anfang an mitnimmt, spart man sich wenigstens die Diskussion.
19. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Zwerg beinhalten. Nichts irritiert den Gegner mehr, als die Notwendigkeit sich für einen Schlag zu bücken.
20. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Gnom beinhalten. Nichts entmutigt den Gegner mehr als der Satz "Wenn ihr nicht sofort abhaut, geben wir ihm seine Spielzeuge zurück und das will hier jawohl KEINER, oder?"
21. Jede Gefechtseinheit sollte einen Nachtelf beinhalten. Dafür gibt es eigentlich keinen echten Grund, aber geben wir´s zu, die Typen die "sie fällen unsere Bäume", für ein gutes Argument für Mord halten, möchten wir nicht wirklich wütend machen, in dem wir sie ausschließen...
22. Bei der Zusammenstellung sollte stets auf eine gleichmässige Anzahl von Nachtelfen, Gnomen und Zwergen geachtet werden. Einige Offiziere legen nämlich Wert darauf, dass die Einheit eine "Angemessene Durchschnittsgröße aufweist."
23. "Die Zwerge stürmen nach vorn" ist KEIN Argument dafür, dass ein Gefecht gut läuft. Zwerge stürmen IMMER nach vorn, selbst beim Rückzug.
24. In der zwergischen Taktik gibt es überhaupt keinen Ausdruck für "Rückzug". Dafür kennen sie tatsächlich etwas das sich "abwehrendes Vorstürmen" nennt.
25. Wenn du einen Zwerg panisch weglaufen siehst... bleib dicht hinter ihm.
26. Wenn du den Auftrag bekommst, der "Nachtelfen Stellung eine Nachricht zu überbringen", such den Teil des Schlachtfeldes, der am leersten aussieht.
27. Menschen kennen eine Art eine Stellung zu halten, eine Art anzugreifen und eine Art sich zurückzuziehen.
28. Nachtelfen kennen eine Art anzugreifen und zwei Arten sich zurückzuziehen (sie kannten mal eine Art, eine Stellung halten, haben sie dann aber wieder verlernt, weil ihre Stellungen seltsamer weise eh nie angegriffen wurden...)
29. Zwerge kennen eine Art eine Stellung zu halten, dreiundzwanzig Arten anzugreifen und eine Art die Stellung in einen riesigen Dampfpanzer umzuwandeln um MIT IHR anzugreifen.
30. Gnome kennen eine Art sich zurückzuziehen, eine Art eine Stellung zu halten und zweihundertdreiundneuzig Arten die Stellung in die Luft zu jagen.
31. Versuch nach Möglichkeit in der Nähe eines Paladins zu stehen. Merkwürdigerweise greift niemand je zuerst den Paladin an...
32. Wenn die Gegner fliehen, ziehen sie sich wahrscheinlich nur zurück um sich neu zu gruppieren.
33. Wenn die Gegner fliehen und die Gegner Zwerge sind, dann haben sie wahrscheinlich gewonnen und du hast es nur noch nicht mitgekriegt.
34. Der einfachste Weg in die Stellung des Gegners ist immer vermient.
35. Der einfachste Weg in die Stellung von Gnomen ist nie vermient, dafür aber die Stellung selbst.
36. Wenn der Gnom über eine seiner Erfindungen sagt "Das funktioniert schon, keine Sorge", werf das Ding sicherheitshalber Richtung Feind.
37. Wenn der Gnom über sich selbst sagt "Meine Erfindungen funktioniere immer, keine Sorge", werf ihn sicherheitshalber Richtung Feind.
38. Wenn beide Parteien der Meinung sind, dass sie den Krieg verlieren werden, haben sie beide Recht.
39. Auch wenn sie es behaupten, es gibt nicht soetwas wie einen "Zwergischen Geheimdienst". Die Zwerge meinen damit lediglich Krieger die vorstürmen ohne laut zu brüllen.
40. Wenn Zwerge von einem "Zwergenkatapult" reden, dann meinen sie nichts was Steine verschiesst.
41. Steh im Kampf niemals vor einem Dampfpanzer. Oder neben ihm. Oder hinter ihm. Weißt du was... such dir einfach einen Berg und versteck dich unter ihm.
42. Ja, die Rüstungen von weiblichen Nachtelfen sehen WIRKLICH so aus. Und jetzt hör gefälligst auf zu starren.
43. Wenn der Kompanie-Gnom sagt "Wir müssen den Belagerungsring sprengen", geh einfach mal davon aus das er das nicht als Metapher meint.
44. Egal für wie lustig du es hälst, frag niemals einen Zwergen-Versorgungsoffizier ob er einen "Kurzen" für dich hat.
45. Wenn du zu wenig Heiler, zu wenig arkane Feuerunterstützung, zu wenig Zeit für einen guten Plan und zu viele Gegner hast... dann bist du wahrscheinlich gerade in einem ganz normalen Gefecht.
46. In einem Gefecht geht es darum, den Gegner möglichst schnell zu besiegen. Alles andere ist Dekoration.
47. "Alles andere" in Regel 46 meint ein-, aber nicht ausschließlich: Fairness, moralische Vertretbarkeit, das Befolgen von Befehlen, Verzicht auf den Einsatz von Massenvernichtungsgnomen, sowie das Überleben von vorgesetzten Offizieren.
48. Folgende Dinge können dich in einem Gefecht umbringen: Befehle befolgen, Befehle verweigern, angreifen, verteidigen, vorstürmen, fliehen, den Nachtelf auf seine Ohren ansprechen, den Zwerg auf seinen Bart ansprechen, den Gnom ansprechen, zu viel tun, zu wenig tun, gar nichts tun.



Ergänzungen für Gnome und Soldaten welche sich in einem vergleichbaren psychologischen Zustand befinden
Hinweise:
Dieser Anhang an das Soldatenhandbuch wurde in Reaktion auf die vermehrt zugesandten An-/ und Nachfragen gnomischer Kameraden erstellt. Sobald wir die hierdurch entstandenen Schäden beseitigt haben, wird eine aktualisierte Form des Handbuchs auf Wunsch zugesandt.
Die Redaktion des kleinen Soldatenhandbuchs bearbeitet auch gerne weitere und persönliche Nachfragen, aus Budgetgründen bittet sie jedoch davon abzusehen, die Anfragen weiterhin direkt in die Barracke der Redaktion zu befördern.
Durch´s Fenster.
Nachts.
Per Panzerfaust. 


Ein Magier geht durch den Park von Sturmwind und sieht eine Skulptur aus Stein, die ein Liebespärchen darstellt. Da er etwas gutes tun will, erweckt er die beiden zum Leben und gibt ihnen eine Stunde Zeit, bis er sie wieder zu Stein verwandelt. Die beiden verschwinden im nächsten Gebüsch und es beginnt ein Heidenspektakel. Nach 45 Minuten tauchen sie etwas zerrupft wieder beim Zauberer auf, der sie anschaut und meint, dass sie noch 15 Minuten hätten um sich noch was zu überlegen. Das Pärchen ist etwas unentschlossen.
Sie fragt: "Wollen wir noch mal?"
Er zögert, antwortet aber dann: "OK, aber diesmal hältst du die Taube fest und ich scheiße drauf."


Kommt eine Taurin mit geschwollenem und gerötetem Euter nach Thunder Bluff.
Dreht sich zur ersten Wache und meint jammernd: "Landwirte sind IMBA."


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse dich Sahne den Witz wollt ich bringen! =)


----------



## Ptolemeus (14. Februar 2010)

Geht eine Nachtelfe zur Stadtwache von Sturmwind und sagt ein Gnom hat mich sexuel belästigt .Fragt die Wache warum, was hat er den gemcht, sagt sie er hat gesagt meine Haare riechen gut.

Wers nicht checkt is dumm


----------



## Shaila (14. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob der schon da war, wenn nicht wayne.

Woran erkennt man das ein Pala schwanger ist ?

- Wenn die Blase geplatzt ist.


----------



## Ganur (14. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung ob der schon war, ich habe mir jetzt nicht all 130 seiten durchgelesen,

aber was haben schwangere und palas gemeinsam???
sie haben angst das die blase zu früh platzt :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2010)

*lach* Treffen sich 2 Jäger im Alteractal...einer Kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (14. Februar 2010)

Kommt ein Mensch nach Unterstadt,und rennt schnurstracks ins Wirsthaus dort.
Haut mit seinen Schwert einen Tisch entzwei und schreit,Hey,ihr da Wirt ist in dieser Scheissstadt nichts los?
Der Wirt schaut kurz auf und meint,Normaler Weise schon,aber wir beerdigen gerade einen Menschen.
Der Mensch wird kreidebleich,was einen Menschen,warum denn das?
Nun sagt der Wirt,mit einen grinsenden Gesicht.
Er kam hier rein ,schlug mit einen Schwert einen Tisch kaputt und brüllte,ob in dieser Scheissstadt nichts los wäre.




Der Lichkönig lässt sich von seinen Chaufeur durch den Heulenden Fjord kutschieren.
Plötzlich springt ein Huhn vor den Wagen und wird überrollt.
Die beiden Insassen sind ratlos.Wer soll das den Bauern beibringen?
Arths springt auf .Aus den Weg das ist Chefsache,das mache ich.
Nach ein paar Minuten kommt Arthas wieder zurück gerannt zum Wagen.Die Krone ist verbeult und mit einen blauen Auge.
Er ruft seinen Fahrer zu:Schnell weg hier!

Die zwei setzen ihre Reise fort,plötzlich springt ein Schwein vor den Wagen  und wird überollt.
Arthas schaut den Chaufeur an,Nun gehst du...
Der Chaufeur marschiert zum Bauernhof,während Arthas wartet.
Nach einer Stunde kommt der Chaufeur ,freudestrahlend wieder und hat die Taschen voll Gold.
Fragt Arthas: Meine Güte,was hast du den Bauern denn erzählt?
Sagt der Chaufeur: Guten Tag,ich bin der Kutscher von Arthas und hab das Schwein überfahren....


----------



## Hêksa (14. Februar 2010)

Ein draenei-Paladin besucht mit tiefen Augenringen seinen lehrer Baatun in der Exodar und bittet ihn um rat: "Ich habe jede Nacht den gleichen traum...." erzählt er seinem mentor. " na dann, mein sohn erzähl mir, worum es geht" ermutigt der seinen lehrling. " ich stehe imer vor einem riesigen holztor, an dem ein schild hängt. dann drücke und drücke ich aber das tor geht nich auf!" Das ist interessant..." grübellt Baatun und fragt: " was steht denn auf dem schild?" " bitte ziehen"

xDD 

oder:

was treibt eine gruppe gut gelaunter untoter, die sich von donnerfels immer wieder in die Tiefe stürzen?

sie spielen Tetris

xD


----------



## Pennsylvania (14. Februar 2010)

Sahne schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer zu 2. sein um nen Pala zu töten?
> 
> Einer greift an, der andere wartet im Gasthaus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is der Hammer DD


----------



## Eryas (14. Februar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> 10. Stehe im Gefecht nie in der Nähe eines Gnoms. Früher oder später WIRD er explodieren.
> 11. Regel Zehn trifft auch auf solche Gnome zu, denen man vor Beginn des Gefechts sämtliche Spielzeuge weggenommen hat. Wir wissen alle, wie gut die kleinen Teufel improvisieren können.
> 12. Versuch ungefährlich auszusehen. Vielleicht hat der gegnerische Magier nichtmehr viel Mana.
> 13. Greife niemals einen Paladin an. Warum Zeit verschwenden?
> ...



ROFL
Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so Leute!!! Die Witze sind klasse!

mfg
Eryas


----------



## The Paladin (14. Februar 2010)

Viele Witze werden immer und immer wieder erzählt, aber das HAndbuch für Soldaten ist einfach Genial. Ich würde ergänzen auf:

Stehe nie in der nähe eines Magiers, er könnte Frostnova, Arkane Explosion oder den Offizier mit Intelligenz buffen was zu 100 % damit endet das der Offizier "RÜCKZUG" schreit.
Wenn du am Anfang einer Schlacht gegnerische Schurken gesehen hast und jetzt nicht mehr ist das schlecht.
Eine Schlacht ist so gut wie gewonnen wenn man den Zwergen in seiner Truppe Zwergisches Starkbier verspricht. Aber nicht den Standort verraten sonst erscheinen sie nicht einmal beim Kampf.
Vergiss niemals die Waffenkammer abzuschließen, wir wollen ja nicht das die Gnome dort reinkommen.
Wenn die Schlacht fast verloren ist, drücke den nächsten Gnom in deiner nähe deine Waffen und etwas Schwarzpulver in die Hand.
Wenn ein Zwerg sagt das es eine schwierige Schlacht wird solltest du sobald wie möglich Desertieren.


----------



## Kiligen (14. Februar 2010)

Sitz ein Gnom im Gasthaus, mit Full S8. Kommt sein Freund ins Gasthaus.
Wie hast du es geschafft in nur einem Tag eine Rating von 3500 zu haben ?
Sagt der Gnom: Tja, ich muss nur gegen den Mobspringen und er fällt um.
Boah!! Imba.
Nein kein Sackschutz.


Kommt ein Troll in eine Bar.
Neben dem Mann sitzt ein Mensch und schreit AHAHAHAH.
Sagt der Troll , das gleiche wie der Mann, bitte.
Nimm der Gastwirt heißen Kaffe und schüttet es über seine Hose.
So zweimal das gleiche. Macht 2,50


----------



## Nanojason92 (14. Februar 2010)

> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich müssten es 88 kills heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum wurden Todesritter in WoW eingeführt? Ist doch klar, man brauch doch jemanden, dem man die Schuld am Wipe unterschiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skandy (14. Februar 2010)

kA ob des schon gibt aber ich poste ihn mal einfach:

2 Gnome wanderten im Schlingendornental herum und wurden von 2 Trollen gefangen genommen. Die Trolle nahmen die Gnome mit in ihr Trolllager und beauftragen sie 100 Früchte zu sammeln und wieder zurückzukehren. So machen sie sich auf den Weg. Etwas später kommt der 1ste Gnom wieder zurück und hat 100 Beeren dabei. Nun sagte der Troll das er sich die Beeren jede einzeln, ohne zu Lachen, in den Po schieben muss. Sollte er lachen würden ihn die trolle auffressen. So fing er an, jedoch bei der 99.ten Beere fing er das Lachen an. So sagte der Troll jetzt fressen wir dich! Wobei mich schon interessiert warum du jetzt das Lachen anfängst? Darauf der Gnom: Ich sah gerade meinen Freund. Er sammelt WASSERMELONEN!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skandy (14. Februar 2010)

sry 3-fach post. mein computer spinnt


----------



## Skandy (14. Februar 2010)

sry 3-fach post. mein computer spinnt


----------



## Xelgadis(mm) (14. Februar 2010)

Treffen sich zwei jäger... der eine Kritisch XD


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Februar 2010)

Skandy schrieb:


> kA ob des schon gibt aber ich poste ihn mal einfach:
> 
> 2 Gnome wanderten im Schlingendornental herum und wurden von 2 Trollen gefangen genommen. Die Trolle nahmen die Gnome mit in ihr Trolllager und beauftragen sie 100 Früchte zu sammeln und wieder zurückzukehren. So machen sie sich auf den Weg. Etwas später kommt der 1ste Gnom wieder zurück und hat 100 Beeren dabei. Nun sagte der Troll das er sich die Beeren jede einzeln, ohne zu Lachen, in den Po schieben muss. Sollte er lachen würden ihn die trolle auffressen. So fing er an, jedoch bei der 99.ten Beere fing er das Lachen an. So sagte der Troll jetzt fressen wir dich! Wobei mich schon interessiert warum du jetzt das Lachen anfängst? Darauf der Gnom: Ich sah gerade meinen Freund. Er sammelt WASSERMELONEN!
> 
> ...



hahahha wollt grad pennen gehen, hast mir die nacht "versüßt" (so schwul sich das auch anklingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
der arme gnom


----------



## Malokos (14. Februar 2010)

ich kenn viele die hier geposter wurden, aber die sind imemr wieder herrlich^^

hier noch einer von mir:

Sitzen 2 Nachtelfen aufm Baum. Sie sehen in einiger Entferung wie 15 Hordler durch das Gras stapfen. Sagt der eine zum anderem: "Komm die da hinten die machen wir fertig!" Erwidert der andere: "Wie denn das wir sind zahlenmäßig völlig unterlegen!" "Ach quatsch" meint der erste wieder. "Du bist elf und ich bin elf. zusammen sind wir 22 Mann. Das reicht vollkommen aus um die zu plätten!" "Du hast recht los mmachen wir uns auf den weg!"
Also ziehen die beiden los. Nach 5 Sekunden wird der Angriff abgeblasen. Was ist passiert?
Die Hordler hatten auch eine Blutelfe dabei!


----------



## Teraluna (19. Februar 2010)

Wie Paladine wurde wie sie zu Classic waren:
(leicht zensierte version)

Ein Paladin reitet von der Schlacht nach Hause als ihm im Wald von Elwynn ein Hase in den Weg hüpft.
Der Paladin bremst erschrocken sein Pferd - da erscheint eine Fee und sagt: 
"Du hast meinen Freund den Hasen nicht totgetrammpelt dafür hast du jetzt drei Wünsche frei! Wähle sie aber mit Bedacht!"
Der Pala denkt nach und sagt: "Hmm ich bin in der Schlacht verwundet worden - Ich möchte mich kurzzeitig Unverwundbar machen können!"
Die Fee schnipst mit den Fingern und der Paladin lernte das Gottesschild zu benutzen.
Die Fee: "Das war dein erster Wunsch. Du hast noch zwei Wünsche frei - Wähle sie mit bedacht!"
Der Pala denkt nochmal nach und spricht: "Ich habe in den Kämpfen viele Pferde verloren - ich Wünsche das mein Pferd nicht so leicht verletzt werden kann!"
Die Fee schnipst wieder mit den Fingern und das Pala-Pferd bekam eine Rüstung.
"Das war dein zweiter Wunsch. Du hast nun noch einen Wunsch frei! Wähle sorgsam!"
Der Pala sieht die Fee an und in seiner Hose rührt sich was.
"Meine Bestückung lässt zu wünschen übrig - Das mach Ich!"denkt der Paladin und sagt: "Ich will so ein Ding wie mein Pferd !"
Die Fee schnipst zum dritten mal und verschwindet.Und der Pala hat so ein Ding wie sein Pferd.
Als er in der Abtei von Nordhei ankommt ruft er seinen Knappen und sagt:
"Nimm das Schwert und schlag mit voller Kraft zu!"
Der Knappe erwiedert: "Aber dann tu euch weh, Sire!"
Der Pala befieht: "Tu es!"
Der Knappe schlägt zu der Pala zieht die Blase und nix passiert.
Knappe: "Wohaa du bist Unverwundbar!"
Nickend zeigt er auf sein Pferd und sagt: "Schau dir mein Pferd mal genauer an!"
Der Knappe: "Wohaa! Das Pferd hat ne Rüstung an!"
Da Zieht der Paladin die Hose aus und fragt seinen Knappen: "Na und was sagst du dazu?"
Der Knappe : "Wohaa so ne große Mu***i hab ich noch nie gesehen!"


----------



## Murloc22 (19. Februar 2010)

Der über mir echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (19. Februar 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten es 88 kills heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Pala Witz entsprach mal ziemlich gut der Realität, deswegen war das immer richtig funny, wenn einer versuchte Schaden zu machen und man ihm den Witz vorhielt^^

Deshalb ist das so schon richtig.


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. Februar 2010)

Kennt ihr den Schon?

Was Ist das Perfekte Buffood Für Krieger?

Blutwurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Wegen Verwunden ect)


----------



## Matchfighter (22. Februar 2010)

Kommt nen Taure an ner Kneipe vorbei .
Sitzen dort 11 Gnome . . . 
Fragt der Taure :"Kicker kaputt ? "


----------



## Schurcore (22. Februar 2010)

ich hoff der war noch net hab mir jetzt net alle 130 seiten durchgelesen !

Ein pala ist wie ein kondom mit ihm ist es sicherer aber ohne ihn machts mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (22. Februar 2010)

Sagt der Schurke: "was isn das unter deinen Hitpoints? mana?"  Antwortet der Magier "Jo, ich hab gehört wenn man richtig scheiße spielt wirds gelb."

Ich glaub das hatte irgendein ein buffeduser in seiner Signatur stehen^^


----------



## Carlor1337 (22. Februar 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Warum wurden Todesritter in WoW eingeführt? Ist doch klar, ...


...Auf jägern rumhacken wird irgendwann langweilig


----------



## Advokat (22. Februar 2010)

Arkanda schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt einer!!!
> Liegt ein Pala tot am Boden. Was war die Todesursache?
> Blasenschwäche



xD vorallem 2 deutig^^
muhaha den mit dems chamy find ich auch super ^^ weil ich selbst schamy spiele
der mit den 2 orcs ,dem gnom ,der mütze und den fluppen göttlich *will mehr*
vorallem so unerwartet^^


----------



## Sèv! (22. Februar 2010)

Ein etwas längerer Witz (Keine ahnung ob er schon genannt wurd)
In der Tiefenbahn fahren ein Gnom,ein Orc,eine Menschen Magierin und eine attracktive Blutelfe in einem Wagon Richtung Eisenschmiede.
Der Zug rumpelt gerade durch einen Tunnel,als für ein paar Augenblicke die Beleuchtung ausfällt.Kaum ist es wieder hell,
blickt der Orc verdutzt mit einer glühenden roten Wange in die Runde.Die Magierin denkt sich : "Ich wette der Orc hat versucht,der Blutelfe
an die Wäsche zu gehen und nicht mit ihrer Schnelligkeit gerechnet.Geschiet im recht!"Die Blutelfe spekuliert:"Frevelhavter Orc!
Nutz jede Gelegenheit,um die Magierin zu begrapschen.Das hat er davon!"Der Orc denkt sich:"Öhhh...jetz' denk'n alle,ich wollt'
die magere Elfe befingern..."Im Hintergrund schmunzelt der Gnom:"Hehe,hat ja super geklappt.Beim nächsten Tunnel verpasse ich ihm noch eine!"


----------



## Apuh (11. März 2010)

Wieso gibt es keine Witze über Todesritter? Ganz einfach: Todesritter sind eh schon ein Witz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (26. März 2010)

Ich hab immoment keinen auf Lager und wette, dass der einzige der mir einfällt schon genannt wurde. (3 Schurken sitzen auf 'ner Mauer etc. ^^)


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

Ich möchte hier keine rassistisch angehauchten Witze lesen, haltet euch an die Nettiquette.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Dragonye (26. März 2010)

Xathras schrieb:


> oder der...
> 
> "paladine sind wie kondome... mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie machts mehr spass"
> 
> ...






ich hab mich hier erstmal tot gelacht xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mehr davon bitte xD


----------



## nightwax (26. März 2010)

Gründe woran du merkst das du WOW süchtig bist.....


1.
Du fragst dich morgens im Bad was das für ein Untoter im Spiegel ist.
2.
Du schaltest Sonderangebote im Supermarkt mit TAB durch.
3.
Du sprichst mit deiner Frau nur noch über Teamspeak.
4.
Du schlägst den Wirt deiner Stammkneipe und schreist: "RAUS MIT DEM QUEST!" 
5.
Dein Chef ist jetzt ein Oger und du spielst PvP &#8211; Attacke.
6.
Du fragst den Pastor eurer Stadt nach Heilungs-Rollen.
7.
Du trittst aus der Kirche aus da du keine Rollen bekommst und suchst nach einer neuen Gilde.
8.
Du fragst deine Bank, wie teuer der nächste Sackbehälter ist.
9.
Du beschwerst dich im Restaurant, warum dein Mana nicht steigt.
10.
Du bittest deinen Friseur: &#8222;Bitte die Ohren spitz!&#8220;
11.
Deine Freundin immer rechts von Dir gehen muss - Links ist das Pet und Schwert!
12.
Du stehst in der U-Bahn und beschwörst Wasser mit deinem besten Stück - Den "Zauberstab".


----------



## Chrisz1984 (30. März 2010)

hab bis seite 50 gelesen und nichts gefunden ;D
hab ihn von wow-europe.


Ein Zwerg geht in eine Bar, und sieht hinterm tresen eine truhe voller Gold. Der zwerg Fragt den Barkeeper 
warum da so viel gold drinne ist. Der Barkeeper antwortet :" Hier läuft immoment ne Wette, wenn du 3 Aufgaben bestehst gewinnst du alles, du musst nur 10g vorher bezahlen. 

Der Zwer willigt ein und Fragt was die Drei Aufgaben sind, 


1 Aufgabe 10 stacks Altbier aus Loch Modan trinken 
2 Den Taurendruiden draussen versuchen in Bärengestalt festbinden 
3 Die hübsche nachtelfin im dritten stock versuchen flach zulegen. 

Der Zwerg fängt an zu trinken. 

Nach 10 min ist er sturzbetrunken und rennt raus. 
Man hört wildes gejaule und Gebrüll. 

Nach etwa 15 min kommt der Zwerg mit völlig zerissenen Klamotten rein, und schreit 

"WO IST DIE NACHTELFIN DIE ICH ANBINDEN SOLLTE?"


----------



## yjoker (6. August 2010)

Nerak schrieb:


> wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der is ja mal geil^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

Ich ergämze mal ein paar auf Englisch, die man leider nicht übersetzen kann, ohne die Pointe zu versauen:


- What do you call a Tauren with no legs at all? Ground beef

- A Dwarf, a Human and a Gnome are in a bar having a drink when a great-looking female Gnome comes up to them and says, "Whoever can say liver and cheese in a sentence can have me."
 So the Dwarf says, "I love liver and cheese." The female replies, "That's not good enough."
The Human says, "I hate liver and cheese." She says, "That's not creative enough."
Finally, the Male Gnome says, "Liver alone . . . cheese mine."

- What did the undead guy say to the hooker? "keep the tip"

- Did you know gnomes make the best shoes? The hard part is getting your feet in their tiny little mouths.

- Why are there no restaurants in Thunder Bluff? The waiters keep quitting when they find out they'll be tipped...


----------



## Lornorr (29. August 2010)

Ptolemeus schrieb:


> Geht eine Nachtelfe zur Stadtwache von Sturmwind und sagt ein Gnom hat mich sexuel belästigt .Fragt die Wache warum, was hat er den gemcht, sagt sie er hat gesagt meine Haare riechen gut.
> 
> Wers nicht checkt is dumm



ich muss sagen ich hab kurz geschmunzelt... obwohl das doch geschmacklos ist.. was stimmt nicht mit mir :-)


----------



## Braamséry (29. August 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ich hab kurz geschmunzelt... obwohl das doch geschmacklos ist.. was stimmt nicht mit mir :-)



Jez is nur die Frage ob du den net verstanden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand den nämlich gut^^


----------



## Skikurt (29. August 2010)

Stehen 2 Paladine vor Eisenschmiede und treten sich zwischen die Beine kommt ein Jäger vorbei und fragt:" Tut das nicht weh?", Darauf sagt einer der Pala: "nö wir ham ja Stahlkappenschuhe an"

Treffen sich 2 Jäger fragt der eine den anderen_ " ey wieso hasd du 2 Pets?" , da sagt der Feral-Druide "Halts Maul!"


----------



## Rukosh (29. August 2010)

Owock schrieb:


> álso der is selbst erfunden also nich böse sein wenn dier nich so gut is
> 
> Was is es für einen Gnom,wenn ein Taure pisst?Sternenhagel^^




Ich würde den Sternenregen als Synonym benutzen , denn die Fähigkeit Sternenhagel gibts nicht^^


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Jez is nur die Frage ob du den net verstanden hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kapier den ned


----------



## Russelkurt (29. August 2010)

Nur Paladine wissen, dass Eichhörnchen nach 9 Minuten in Berserker gehen. 

Hoffe der kam noch nicht vor ;-)


----------



## Hrvatska (29. August 2010)

was haben palas und schwangere frauen zusamen? - wen die blase platzt haben beide ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadownappi (29. August 2010)

Hab hier auch noch einen, ist ein bisschen länger aber echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur noch ungewöhnliche Todesfälle
Der Himmel ist total überfüllt. Der Geistheiler und der Chef einigen sich darauf, künftig nur noch Fälle aufzunehmen, die eines besonders spektakulären Todes gestorben sind!
Es klopft an der Himmelstür, Der Geistheiler ruft gleich: "Nur noch außergewöhnliche Fälle."
Der Verstorbene: "Ja, ich schätze, das bin ich. Darf ich erzählen? Also, ich dachte ja schon immer, dass meine Frau mich betrügt. Also komme ich überraschend drei Stunden früher vom Questen nach Hause, renne wie wild die sieben Stockwerke zu meiner Wohnung rauf, reiße die Tür auf, suche wie ein Wahnsinniger die ganze Wohnung ab - und auf dem Balkon finde ich einen Kerl, der sich heimtückisch ans Geländer hängte, damit ich ihn nicht finde. Also hole ich meinen Hammer und gebe dem Schwein eins auf die Finger. Der fällt aus dem siebten Stock runter, landet direkt in einem Strauch und steht wieder auf ... die Sau! Also renne ich in die Schmiede, sehe mich nach dem schwersten um, greife mir den kompletten Kühlschrank und wuchte das Ding vom Balkon: Treffer! Nachdem das Schwein platt ist, wird mir klar, was ich getan habe, und von dem ganzen Stress bekomme ich einen Herzinfarkt."
"Gut", sagt Der Geistheiler, "nach den neuen Regeln ist das himmelswürdig. Herein mit dir."
Da klopft es schon wieder. "Nur außergewöhnliche Fälle", ruft Der Geistheiler.
"Aber holla, das bin ich", sagt der zweite Verstorbene: "Ich mache wie jeden Morgen meinen Frühsport auf dem Balkon. Ich überschätze mich mit einer der Handeln, stolpere und falle über das Geländer. Dank meines Trainings kann ich mich ein Stockwerk tiefer am Geländer festhalten. 'Meine Güte', denke ich, 'was für ein Glück, ich lebe noch.' Da kommt plötzlich ein völlig durchgeknallter Idiot und haut mir mit nem Hammer auf die Finger. Ich stürze natürlich endgültig ab, lande aber in einem Strauch und denke: 'Das gibt es nicht: zum zweiten Mal überlebt!' Ich schaue dankbar nach oben und da trifft mich dieser blöde Kühlschrank!"
"Einverstanden", sagt Der Geistheiler, "willkommen im Himmel."
Und schon wieder klopft es an der Himmelstür. "Nur außergewöhnliche Fälle", ruft Der Geistheiler.
"Kein Thema", sagt der dritte Verstorbene, "nach einer wirklich scharfen Nummer mit Peitschen und Kerzen sitze ich völlig nackt im Kühlschrank ..."


----------



## Beeth16 (29. August 2010)

Eine Nachtelfe schreibt ein Ticket an einen GM wegen sexueller Belästigung.

GM: "Hallo, ich bin GM: ... , wie kann ich dir helfen?"

Nachtelfe: "Ich werde sexuell von meinem Gildenkollege belästigt, denn wenn er bei mir steht, sagt er, mein Haar riecht gut."

GM: "Ich kann keine sexuelle Belästigung darin erkennen ..."

Nachtelfe: "Er ist ein Gnom ..."


Ich hoffe den gabs noch nicht^^

LG


----------



## Crízz872 (29. August 2010)

Gehen vier Männer in eine Bar:
Sagt der erste:
Ich kann nicht healen
Sagt der zweite:
Ich kann nicht tanken
Sagt der dritte:
Ich kann nicht kämpfen
Darauf der letzte und hebt dabei sein Bier:
Prost auf die Horde


----------



## Tratog (29. August 2010)

Ich hoffe den gabs noch nich, den füge ich nun mal "Handschriftlich" ein

So.... kommt ein Gnom in die Taverne von Beutebucht und setzt sich an die Bar, er schaut sich um und in einer Ecke, stitz ein Taure der wie wild von jeder Rasse zu gelabert wird ohne die geringste Regung.
Fragt der Gnom den Barkeeper:"Was isn da los?"sagt der Barkeeper :" Naja ich hab mit jedem von denen ne Wette laufen, wer den Tauren zum lachen bringt bekommt 500 Gold" Der Gnom:" Kein Problem!" und rennt zu dem Tauren und flüstert ihm was ins Ohr, danach bricht der Taure in schallendes Gelächter aus... 

Der Gnom geht zurück zum Tresen und fordert seine 500g ein. Da ist der Barkeeper völlig verblüfft und meint:" Nagut nagut... wenn du den Tauren nun noch zum weinen bringst bekommst du das doppelte" der gnom:" Das ist noch einfacher!" er rennt wieder zum Tauren und flüstert ihm erneut etwas ins Ohr, danach gehen beide nach draußen und nach 5min kommen sie wieder rein und der Taure ist wie verrückt am flennen....

Der Barkeeper fragt den GNom, der wieder am Tresen sitzt, wie er das denn geschafft habe, darauf der Gnom :" Naja beim 1. mal hab ich ihm gesagt , meiner sei länger als seiner, beim 2. mal sind wir raus und haben verglichen"



oder der hier

ne der verstößt gegen die NQ xD


----------



## heiduei (29. August 2010)

oa hey, die meisten witze sind schon mind. so alt wie wow...langweilig ...


----------



## SchurxoxD (29. August 2010)

treffen sich 2 hunter,der eine kritisch


----------



## Sarvoc (29. August 2010)

wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder
auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt
klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir
plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre
aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog
verfallen waren wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten
ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten...

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt
das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch
neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine
Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor
sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und
ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert,
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein
ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: "Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4
Gimps da?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann
unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von
Druckwelle? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt
hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! "Ne
keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:
"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: "Ingenieur"
Polizei: "Für was?"
Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo,
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich
den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die
Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie
in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: "Ja, Serpentsoul"
Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: "Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"
Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!"
Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge
graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"
Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen
das Fell abzuziehen!"
Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"
Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"
Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"
Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"
Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Kargath und geh dann MC"

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige
der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Marctoad (29. August 2010)

Duellieren sich zwei Schurken. Da beide nur noch wenig Gesundheit haben gehen sie in Verstohlenheit und versuchen den anderen zu finden.
Nach 12 Stunden schreibt der eine in Chat:" Lass uns aufhören"-"Spieler nicht online"

XD ich find den echt toll


----------



## Ridgster (29. August 2010)

Meint der Krieger zum DK:
"OLOL, DK is n00bklasse, kann doch jeder spielen, selbst wenn er 0 skill hat"
Sagt der DK:
"Jepp und bei denen dies trotzdem net können, obwohl sie 0 skill haben, wird der Runenmachtsbalken rot"

so irgendwie ging der^^


----------



## Irgen (29. August 2010)

Kommt jemand zu nem Mage und fragt: "He, kann ich etwas Wasser haben." Daraufhin der Mage voll angenervt: "Nein ich bin auf Brot geskillt und jetz verzieh dich!"

Was kommt heraus, wenn man einen Tauren mit einer Draenei kreuzt? Die Milkakuh^^

Wieviele Leute braucht man, um ein Duell gegen einen Pala zu führen? 2; Der erste kämpft und der andere wartet schonmal im Gasthaus^^


----------



## ziwsii (29. August 2010)

Zwei dks gehen durch nen tunnel und eienr macht das licht an!


----------



## Wanra (29. August 2010)

_Moin Liebe Buffed Leser,
Ich hab hier mal einen grossteil der Witze mit vergnügen durchgelesen und dachte ich poste auch mal ein paar =)

Achtung, wer sich durch Witze missverstanden oder gar Angegriffen fühlt bezüglich Palas, Gnome etc sind Opfer, den Bitte ich nicht weiterzulesen.


__*Warum lassen sich Zwergische Jungen mit 16 einen Oberlippenbart wachsen ?

Lösung: Sie wollen so sein wie Mami!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Eine Paladina geht zum Arzt und ist hoch schwanger. Sie presst und presst und presst, kind fliegt raus gegen die Wand, TOT!
Als Sie dann das nächste mal Schwanger ist und es soweit ist, geht sie wieder zum selben Arzt, diesmal hat der Arzt ein Netz aufgesponnen, sie presst und presst und presst, Kind fliegt raus durchs Netz durch, gegen die Wand, TOT! 
Als Sie darauf wieder Schwanger wird geht sie wieder zum selben Arzt, diesmal hat der Arzt wieder das Netzt aufgesponnen und einen Krieger dahinter aufgestellt, völlig sicher fängt die Frau an zu pressen und zu pressen und zu pressen, das Kind fliegt raus durchs Netz durch, der Krieger fängt es auf, läuft einmal im Raum rund herum bis er wieder beim Netz ist, schmeisst das Kind auf den Boden und schreit..."Toutchdown"*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Wie erschlägt man 10 Fliegen auf einmal? 
...
Hau nem Tauren ne Schaufel ins Gesicht*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Wie lange kann man einen Paladin mit einem Auge anschauen?
...
Bis das Magazin leer ist!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Wie kommt ein Untoter über einen Zaun?
...
Stück für Stück.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Ein Krieger, ein Priester und ein Schamane werden zum Tode verurteilt. 

Der Krieger tritt vor das Erschießungskommando. Der offizier sagt: Anlegen, Zielen Darauf schreit der Krieger: es brennt, es brennt! 

Da bricht ein Chaos aus und der Krieger kann fliehen. Der Schamane soll erschossen werden. 

Wieder :Anlegen, Zielen und der Schamane schreit: Es brennt,Es brennt! 

Wieder bricht ein Chaos aus und der Schamane kann fliehen. 

Da bleibt nur noch der Paladin übrig. Er tritt vor das Erschießungskommando. Anlegen, Zielen. Der Paladin schreit: FEUER!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Ein Orkischer Masochist will von einem Trollischen Sadist gequält werden. Die beiden gehen in ein altes, verlassenes Haus. 

Der Sadist klebt den Ork mit beiden Beinen und einer Hand an die Wand und drückt ihm Anschliessend eine Axt in die Hand.

Meint der Masochistische  Ork:'' Das tut doch überhaupt nicht Weh!''

Antwortet der Sadistische Troll gelassen:'' Dann wart ersma' ab bis ich die Hüdde anzünd...''*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Es gibt einen Lügendetektor, der frisst alles auf (schnapp), das Lügt.. 
Da kommt ein Zwergenpaladin daher und meint: "Ich denke, ich bin der reichste Mann der Welt." - schnapp 
Es kommt eine schöne Nachtelfe daher: "Ich denke, ich bin die hübscheste Frau der Welt." - schnapp 
Da kommt ein Krieger und meint: "Ich denke..." - schnapp
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__*Hochlord Tirion Fordring, Anführer Des Argentumkreuzzugs reitet stolz auf seinem Pferd durch den Wald. Plötzlich sieht er eine Elfe unter einem umgestürzten Baum. Hilfreich befreit er Sie von ihrem Missgeschick. 

Darauf die Elfe: "Du hast drei wünsche frei, edler Paladin". Tirion überlegt und sagt: "ich bin Paladin des Argentumkreuzzugs und habe alles was mein Herz begehrt". 

Die Elfe erwidert, dass er sich was wünschen "muss", ansonsten hat er sein Leben lang Pech. "Also Gut", meint Tirion. "Dann möchte ich gerne das ich unsterblich werde". "So sei es", darauf die Elfe. "Und das mein Pferd unsterblich sei". Die Elfe darauf:" So und nun deinen letzten Wunsch". 
Tirion überlegt und meint flüsternd, "Ich hätte gerne auch so ein großen Geschlechtsteil wie mein Pferd". Die Elfe: "Die Wünsche wurden dir alle erfüllt". 

Glücklich schwingt er sich auf sein Pferd und reitet von dannen. Kurze Zeit später steht ein kleiner Gnom auf dem Waldweg und fordert Ihn zum Kampf. Tirion steigt vom Pferd und überlegt, dann nimmt er sein Schwert, stößt es vorne ins Pferd und zieht es durch bis nach hinten. Schwups, die Wunde schließt sich wieder. Das beeindruckt den Gnom in keiner art und weise. 
Da nimmt Tirion das Schwert erneut, stößt es sich in den Bauch und zieht es bis zur Brust nach oben. Schwupps, die Wunde schließt sich augenblicklich. Wiederum beeindruckt das den Gnom nicht. Da stellt sich Tirion breitbeinig vor den Gnom, schaut ihn an und lässt die Hose herunter. Die Augen des Gnoms werden immer größer und er stammelt: "So eine große Mumu hab ich noch nie gesehen!"
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Die beste Aufstellung beim Fußball: In den Sturm kommen die Gnome, die dürfen nicht verfolgt werden. In das Mittelfeld kommen die Untoten, die verteilen sich über das ganze Spielfeld. In die Abwehr kommen die Schurken, die machen ordentlich Druck von hinten. In das Tor kommt eine alte Zwergin, die hat schon ewig keinen mehr rein bekommen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Fährt ein Ork schwerbepackt mit 100 Km/h auf der Landstrasse und liest plötzlich, dass die Strasse nach 50 Metern an einem Abgrund endet. Er versucht zu bremsen, aber die Bremse versagt. Er überlegt sich zur Seite auszbrechen und schaut nacht links. Dort sieht er einen grossen Marktplatz. Er denkt sich, "Wenn ich da reinfahre gibt es bestimmt 100 Tote !" Er schaut nacht rechts und sieht dort einen kleinen Gnom. Also entschliesst er sich nach rechts zu fahren. Am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung: "Scherbeladener Kodo ausser Konntrolle über 100 Tote!" Als der Ork vor Gericht steht, fragt der Richter ihn, was er sich denn dabei gedacht hat. Dieser grunzt ihm mürrisch zu: "Ich wollte wirklich nur den Gnom überfahren, aber musste der Idiot unbedingt in den Markt rennen!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ein Zwerg, ein Draenei und ein Untoter nehmen im Wald einen Gnom gefangen, den sie an einen Baum fesseln. 
Auf dessen Kopf legen sie einen Apfel und nehmen 30 Schritte Abstand. 
Als Erster holt der Zwerg seine Armbrust hervor und zielt auf den Apfel. 
Die Pfeilspitze durchbohrt den Apfel. Mit mächtiger Stimme rühmt er sich: "Ich bin besser als Nesingwary!". Der Draenei vollendet dasselbe mit seinem Pfeil und Bogen und ruft: "Ich bin besser als Fordring!" Nun tritt der Untote hervor und spannt den Bogen. Er verfehlt jedoch den Apfel und trifft mitten in die Stirn des Gnoms. Dazu meint er achselzuckend: "Tschuldige!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Treffen je ein Allianzler, Hordler und Untoter im Büro des GeisselKommandanten ein. Meint der Kommandant zu allen: "Jeder von Euch hat einen Wunsch frei." Meint der Allianzler."Ich wünsche mir den Tod aller Hordler!" 
Der Hordler entgegnet Wütend: "Und ich wünsche mir den Tod aller Allianzler!" Guckt der Kfor Kommandant entnervt den Untoten an und fragt:" Und du, was willst du?" Grinst der Untote zurück: "Ach, ich bin jetzt schon ganz zufrieden und wünsche mir eigentlich nichts mehr."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Zwei Tauren am Strand. Einer lässt furchtbar einen fahren. Sagt der andere: "Du Verschwender! Das wäre doch ein Lungenzug gewesen."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Mensch liegt auf der Intensivstation und ist an tausend Schläuche angeschlossen. Besucht ihn ein Krieger. Plötzlich fängt der Mensch zu keuchen an. 
Da er nicht sprechen kann, bittet er in Zeichensprache um einen Stift. Er kritzelt auf einen Zettel einen Satz und stirbt. Der Krieger denkt sich: das geht mich nix an und bringt den Zettel der Frau des Verstorbenen. Die liest und fällt in Ohnmacht. Nimmt der Krieger den Zettel und liest: "Du Idiot, geh von meinem Schlauch runter!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geht ein Untoter mit seinen 2 Freunden zu Mc Rindvieh. Fragt er, "haben sie drei Zahnstocher für mich und meine Freunde ?" Der Taure an der Bedienung gibt ihm die Zahnstocher. 
Nach 5 Minuten kommen die Untoten wieder und fragen, ob sie drei Strohalme haben könnten. Darauf der Mc Rindvieh Mitarbeiter, "wofür braucht ihr das denn alles?" Der Untote: "Da vorne hat einer hingekotz und die großen Stückchen sind schon weg!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das Telefon läutet. Der kleine Orkjunge hebt ab: "Hallo?" 
"Hallo, hier sein Papi,'' grunzt der Ork ''Gib mal  Mama." 
"Das nicht gehen, sie liegen mit Troll im Bett" – "Wie bitte?" – "Sie liegen mit Troll im Bett." 
"Das nicht wahr sein. Hören zu! Du gehen jetzt in meine Zimmer wo ich machen Arbeit: In rechten Schublade vom Schreibtisch liegen ein Revolver:
Denn nehmen Du und erschießen beide!" Der Junge Ork legt den Hörer hin, kurz darauf hört man zwei Schüsse fallen. 
"Ich machen haben, Papi!" 
"Gut, meine Junge, nun rufen doch mal Schwester ans Teledings." – "Aber Papi, ich haben doch gar keine Schwester!" – "Oh! Mich Entschuldigung! Falsch verbunden sein!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Zwerg kommt in ein Restaurant und schaut sich nach einem Sitzplatz um. Er sieht einen alten Nachtelfen vor einem Teller Suppe sitzen, aber der Nachtelfißt seine Suppe nicht. 
Er setzt sich zum alten Elfen an den Tisch, nimmt die Suppe weg und beginnt zu essen. Der alte Elf zeigt keine Reaktion. Als der Zwerg die Suppe fast fertig gegessen hat, kommt ein Kamm voll mit Haaren zum Vorschein. Der Zwerg kotzt die Suppe sofort zurück in den Teller. Jetzt reagiert der alte Elf: "Das ist komisch. Du bist genau soweit gekommen wie ich!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer überfahrenen Nachtelfe und einem überfahrenen Gnom? – Vor der Nachtelfe ist eine Bremsspur!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ist Glück? Wenn ein Schiff voller Zwerge untergeht. Was ist Pech? Wenn die Zwerge schwimmen können!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was macht ein wütender Untoter? – Er fährt aus seiner Haut.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ein Allianzischer Schulbus ist auf dem Weg zur Schule. Plötzlich bricht ein Streit zwischen den weißen und den farbigen Kindern aus, wer im Bus vorn sitzen darf. Der Busfahrer, ein Zwerg, hält an und baut sich vor den Kleinen auf: "Ruhe! Jetzt hört endlich mit diesem Unsinn auf! Es gibt keine Unterschiede zwischen Euch! Ihr seid alle gleich! Es gibt nicht schwarz und nicht weiß! Ihr seid jetzt alle grün, okay?! – Die hellgrünen Kinder nach vorne, die dunkelgrünen nach hinten!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Zwergischen Hochzeit und einer Zwergischen Beerdigung? – Auf der Beerdigung gibt es einen Säufer weniger!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Zwerg wird bei der Polizeikontrolle angehalten. Die Draenei Polizistin: "Blasen Sie bitte in das Röhrchen!" – Zwerg: "Geht nicht. Ich habe Asthma." – Polizistin: "Kommen Sie mit zur Blutprobe!" – "Geht nicht, bin Bluter." – "Dann gehen Sie auf dieser Linie!" – "Geht nicht, bin betrunken."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Betrunkener  Blutelf latscht auf einem Parkplatz lang und befühlt jedes Reittier am Kopf. Ein Passant, der die Sache beobachtet hat, fragt den Betrunkenen: "Warum betatschen Sie jedes Reittier am Kopf?" – "Ich muss mein Reittier raussuchen!" Darauf der Passant: "Ja, aber wie wollen Sie das am Kopf erkennen?" – "Na, ganz einfach: meins hat oben drauf ein Blaulicht!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mountkontrolle: "Ihr linkes Rücklicht brennt nicht", belehrt der Polizist den Gnomischen Lastwagenfahrer. Der steigt ab, geht nach hinten und bleibt fassungslos bei seinem Mount stehen. "Sehen Sie, es funktioniert nicht", wiederholt der  Paladin Beamte freundlich. "Zum Teufel mit dem Rücklicht", schnauzt ihn der Gnom Wutentbrannt an. "Sagen Sie mir lieber, wo mein Anhänger geblieben ist!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie heißt eine Taurin, die ihre Tage hat? – Red Bull!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ein betrunkener Obdachloser Gnom wankt durch die Stadt und durchsucht die Mülltonnen nach etwas Eßbarem. In einem Container liegt ein Spiegel. Als er dort hineinsieht, erschreckt er sich zu Tode und ruft sofort die Polizei. Den ankommenden Beamten teilt er mit: "In dem Container liegt eine Leiche!" Der Paladinische Polizist beugt sich in den Container und sagt zu seinem Kollegen: "Mensch Roxxor, ich werde verrückt, es ist einer von uns!"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Donnerfels sind neulich vier Polizisten beim Milchtrinken ums Leben gekommen! Warum? – Die Taurinhat sich hingesetzt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zwei  Zwergische Polizisten werden zum Gymnasium gerufen, weil dort eine Leiche gefunden wurde. Der eine will den Bericht verfassen und fragt den anderen: "Du, wie schreibt man denn Gymnasium?" Die beiden grübeln fünf Minuten, zehn Minuten, zwanzig Minuten, nach einer halben Stunde schlägt der eine flüsternd vor: "Du, ich würde sagen wir ziehen die Leiche rüber zum Briefkasten."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die  Nachtelfische Polizei hält einen Chopper an, das Schlangenlinien fährt. Der Polizist zum betrunkenen Zwergen Fahrer: "In Ihrem Zustand heißt die Devise: Hände weg vom Steuer!" Darauf der  Zwergenfahrer schockiert: "Was, wenn ich blau bin soll ich auch noch freihändig fahren?"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zwei  Orkische Jäger gehen durch den Wald. Plötzlich bricht einer zusammen. Der andere ruft den Notarzt an: “Mein Freund ist tot. Was soll ich machen?” Der  Untote Notarzt: “Vergewissern Sie sich zuerst, dass er wirklich tot ist.” Daraufhin ertönt ein Schuss. “Okay”, sagt der Orkische Jäger zum Notarzt, “und jetzt?”.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drei Jäger schließen eine Wette ab, wer die größte Beute mit nach Hause bringt. Also gehen sie los. Wie vereinbart treffen sie sich nach zwei Stunden wieder am Jagdhaus; 
nur einer fehlt. Der erste hat zwei Wildschweine erlegt. “Das war eigentlich ganz einfach!” sagt er, “Ich stand vor einem kleinen Loch, hab dreimal reingegrunzt, da hat’s dreimal rausgegrunzt, dann kamen die Schweine rausgerannt und ich hab sie alle erlegt.” 
Der zweite hat eine ganze Bärenfamilie erlegt. “So schwer war meine Jagd eigentlich auch nicht. Ich stand vor einem großen Loch, hab dreimal reingebrummt, da hat’s dreimal rausgebrummt, dann kamen die Bären rausgerannt und ich hab sie alle erlegt.” 
Auf den dritten Jäger warten sie eine Stunde, zwei Stunden, drei Stunden. Nach vier Stunden kommt der schließlich angehumpelt; total eingebunden und blutüberströmt. “Was ist denn mit dir passiert?” sagen die beiden Wartenden. 
“Ha, ich stand vor einem riesigen Loch, hab dreimal reingepfiffen, da hat’s dreimal rausgepfiffen und schwups war der Eilzug da.”

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der liebe Gott möchte gern in den Urlaub fahren. Damit auf Azeroth das Leben weitergeht holt er Uther zu sich und sagt zu ihm: “Uther, Du mußt mich während meines Urlaubs an der Geistheilermaschine vertreten. Die hat drei Knöpfe zum Wiederbeleben: einen für Krieger, einen für Priester und einen für Paladine.” Dann hebt er den Finger und ermahnt: “Aber Du mußt immer die Reihenfolge einhalten: Krieger, Priester, Paladine, damit alles im Gleichgewicht bleibt. Krieger, Priester, Paladine. So wird das Gleichgewicht unter den Menschen nicht gestört.” Uther hat alles verstanden und Gott fährt beruhigt in den Urlaub. Als er nach einer Woche wieder kommt traut er seinen Augen nicht: Uther sitzt an der Geistheilermaschine und drückt immer nur: “Paladin, Paladin, Paladin…” Darauf der liebe Gott: “Stop! Aufhören! Du rezzt ja nur Paladine! Bist Du übergeschnappt?” Darauf Uther ganz gelassen: “Keine Angst, Chef! Das ist schon in Ordnung! Wir haben einen Großauftrag reinbekommen, die Angstblase wurde rausgepacht!”

So, das war es mal von meiner Seite, Hoffe auf Rege Beteiligung.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2010)

Nochmal zwischendurch als Hinweis:
Das ist kein Diskussionsthread - Außerdem gilt auch für Witze die Netiquette.


----------



## Elito (29. August 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> Meint der Krieger zum DK:
> "OLOL, DK is n00bklasse, kann doch jeder spielen, selbst wenn er 0 skill hat"
> Sagt der DK:
> "Jepp und bei denen dies trotzdem net können, obwohl sie 0 skill haben, wird der Runenmachtsbalken rot"
> ...



Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der geht wie folgt:

Fragt der Schurken den Magier "Sag mal was ist denn das blaue da unter deinen HP?" Antwortet der Magier: "Das ist Mana, ich hab gehört wenn man scheiße spielt wird es gelb."


----------



## Alucard2401 (29. August 2010)

Pala Witze sind zwar nett, aber alt ;o bei dem Dmg was die nun machen ^^ müsste man Barlow ändern :>

Und wenn Blizz das ernst meint mit den 4s Silent / 3-5s um 45% Schneller laufen nach jedem Richturteil.... dann werden Schurken wohl bald nur noch im Pve zu sehen sein :>


----------



## Elrydon (29. August 2010)

Warum brauch man in jedem ICC raid mindestens eine Frau?
Weil Frauen beim Prof einfach besser saugen können.


----------



## Tyngir (29. August 2010)

Ich hab noch einen den gabs glaub ich noch nicht....

Wie killt ein Hordie einen Vogel ?

Er wirft ihn vom Dach !




Für die Allianz ! grins

Tyngir


----------



## The Paladin (29. August 2010)

Fast alle Witze wiederholen sich alle paar Seiten und/oder sind normale Witze die nur mit WoW begriffen aufgeschmückt wurden.

Da ich selber weiß dass die Witze die Ich kenne hier schon 1000 mal hier schon geschrieben wurden, schreibe ich gar keinen Witz. Und selber einfallen tut mir auch kein Witz.

Also bitte unterlasst es uralte Witze hier reinzuschreiben.

Edit: @Tyngir, dass ist ein abgewandelter Blondinenwitz ......


----------



## dashofi (29. August 2010)

Gehen veir Männer in einer Bar:
Sagt der erste:
Ich kann nicht healen
Sagt der zweite:
Ich kann nicht tanken
Sagt der dritte:
Ich kann nicht kämpfen
Darauf der letzte und hebt dabei sein Bier:
Prost auf die Horde


----------



## The Paladin (29. August 2010)

Ich kenne einen guten WoW-Witz:

Die WoW-Community hat sich nie verändert und ist höflich.


----------



## Mlithim (29. August 2010)

en netter raidwitz :
wer zuletzt lacht hat den höchsten ping!^^


----------



## kilerwakka (29. August 2010)

Nach eienen langen raid Abend sagt der raidlead: wer zuletzt in Dalaran ist ist ne faule Socke
Keiner war mehr online
(ok der war schlecht)


----------



## Rchard (29. August 2010)

ACHTUNG!! der beste Witz:

Treffen sich zwei Hunter.

Fragt der eine:hey warum hast du zwei Pets?

Sagt der Dudu:Halts maul!


----------



## Ereko (29. August 2010)

Ein Elfenlord ist mit einer ganzen Gruppe Soldaten im Wald...Auf einmal taucht ein Zwerg aus dem Gebüsch auf und ruft "Ihr Doofen Spitzohren. Schafft es sowieso nicht mich, einen einzelnen Zwerg, zu töten!" Und rennt wieder ins Gebüsch.
Der Elfenlord schickt einen Elfen hinterher der ihn töten soll....nach kurzer zeit taucht der Zwerg wieder auf und ruft "Jaja Spitzöhrchen. Das war wohl nichts!" und rent wieder ins Gebüsch.
Der Lord schickt 5 Krieger hinterher....sie tauchen wieder nicht mehr auf...der Zwerg ruft wieder das selbe und der Elfenlord schickt nochmal 10 Soldaten hinterher....einer davon taucht schwer Verletzt wieder auf und sagt....
"Sire.....er hat gelogen! Da war noch einer!"

Weiß so ein ähnlicher war schonmal da aber ich find den ind er Variante witziger^^


----------



## Andarina (30. August 2010)

Ein Spieler öffnet ein Ticket der Gm meldet sich.
Gm:Hallo hast du kurz Zeit? 
Spieler:Ja! Ich werde sexuell belästigt! 
Gm:Was macht der/diejenige? 
Spieler:Er sagt ich soll an seinen Haaren riechen! 
Gmas ist doch keine sexuelle belästigung!! 

Spieler:ICH BIN GNOM !!


----------



## Kinki (30. August 2010)

Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?

Version a: Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger.

Version b: Alle Allianzspieler haben sich zur Exodar verzogen.



Wie lauten die letzten Worte des Barkeepers?

Kein Bier mehr für Dich und Deinen Zwergenfreund!



Kein Witz, sondern eher ein Gedanke, der mir letztens in Gundrak beim "lebendigen Mojo" kam:

Das muss doch der ultimative Horrortrip für einen Troll sein ... "Oh scheiße, mein Joint verhaut mich!"


----------



## Krezton (30. August 2010)

Kinki schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
> 
> Version a: Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger.
> 
> Version b: Alle Allianzspieler haben sich zur Exodar verzogen.





Und woram merkt man dass die Allys die Horde geraidet hatt ? Alle Bosse leben noch und die Allys verziehen sich weinend und in den nächsten tagen hagelt es beleidigungen von den lvl 1 Testacc´s der 12 Jährigen Allianzer da diese aber gnadenlos kleingemacht werden Tickets geschrieben dass man Alle Horde Spieler aus dem Spiel zu entfernen sollte damit die Allys auch mal ne Chance haben Thrall zu sehen falls sie nicht vorher von den Wachen gekillt werden


----------



## pwnytaure (30. August 2010)

Was macht die geißel am strand? 

Auf der faulen haut liegen^^

und was machen die verlassenen am fußballfeld?

na faulen!


----------



## Rabenrecht (30. August 2010)

Sitzen unteranderem ein Gnom und ein Taure in nem Gasthaus da ruft der Wirt wer den Tauren zum lachen bringt bekommt 100 g von mir, da flüstert der Gnom dem Tauren kurz was ins Ohr und der fängt lauthals zu lachen an, der Gnom erhält seine 100g und gibt gleich ne Runde aus. Ein wenig später sagt der Gastwirt wieder wer den Tauren diesmal zum weinen bringen kann bekommt 100g, der Gnom flüstert dem Tauren wieder etwas ins Ohr und beide gehen vor die Tür von draußen ist nurnoch ein Fluchen und Jauchzen zu hören und beide kommen wieder rein, der Taure mit hochrotem Kopf und einem wahren Wasserfall der sich über dem Fußboden ergießt, der Gnom bekommt wieder seine 100g und gibt die nächste Runde aus. Als sich die Taverne etwas geleert hat kommt der Gastwirt zum Gnom und fragt :" Sag mal wie hast du das eigentlich hinbekommen?", da sagt der Gnom:" Beim ersten mal habe ich ihm gesagt meiner ist länger und beim zweiten mal haben wir nachgemessen".


----------



## Dhundron (30. August 2010)

Steht ein Glas Wasser im Wald, kommt ein Pala und trinkt es aus.


Steht ein Gnom in Stormwind und angelt, kommt ein Soldat vorbei und ruft: "Hey, Angeln ist hier verboten!".
Antwortet der Gnom:" Mir doch egal, wie viel die Erdbeeren kosten, ich bin mit dem Fahrrad hier!"


----------



## Löx1 (30. August 2010)

Warum klettern Nachtelfen immer zu früher Morgenstund auf die Bäume im Eschenwald(Ashenvale)?
weil da die Astlöcher noch feucht sind

x)


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. August 2010)

Kinki schrieb:


> Kein Witz, sondern eher ein Gedanke, der mir letztens in Gundrak beim "lebendigen Mojo" kam:
> 
> Das muss doch der ultimative Horrortrip für einen Troll sein ... "Oh scheiße, mein Joint verhaut mich!"



Oh verdammt, geiler Gedanke xD
Man stelle sich nen wild gewordenen Joint vor der auf nen Troll einprügelt xD


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris "Göttlichen Eingriff" castet, opfert er nicht sich selbst, sondern den Gegner.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (30. August 2010)

Ist mir mal passiert.

In der BC Zeit farmte ich in der Gegend um SW herum ,um einen neuen Beruf zu skillen. Ein kleiner Pala schaute mir eine Weile zu und es kam zu diesem Dialog.



ER "Hi, bist du ein China Farmer"

Ich " Nö, bin Baue*l* und komme aus Baye*l*n"

Er " Axo, dann isses ja gut".."

Wenig später meinte er, das ich doch einer bin weil ich keine "R" schreiben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solstorm (30. August 2010)

Liegen 23 tote paladine im Molten Core...Warum?

Antwort: Blasenschwäche!


----------



## USV (30. August 2010)

Also ich LACH mich ja schlapp...135 Seiten nur Witze...da verbrauch ich ja meinen ganzen Arbeitstag mit Lesen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber ich habe auch einen Lieblings-WOW-Witz.

WARUM lachen Gnome immer wenn sie über einen Wiese laufen?...Weil das Gras an ihren Eiern kitzelt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ist auch ein Klassiker:

"mein hund hat nachbars katze geraided. ich hab versucht sie zu looten und zu kürschnern. dabei habe ich mir die Aggro des nachbarn geholt."


----------



## hforsti (30. August 2010)

Trifft ein Paladin einen Priester.  "Ich kann heilen, tanken und schaden machen, was kannst Du?"

" Dich rezzen wenn du fertig bist"


----------



## Nethertank (30. August 2010)

moin moin 

Im icc Raid fragt der raidlead und wer hat den ersten Boss noch nicht gelegt, und brauch ne erklärung?

Sagt der Königsmörder: ich, war noch nie hier^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (30. August 2010)

Was macht ein Jäger wenn 10 Tote Hordler vor ihm liegen und 50 Wütende auf ihn zurennen? Nachladen und weiter schießen.


----------



## Zero-X (30. August 2010)

Auch welche die mir mal jemand erzählt hat.




Was ist für ein Troll ein Taure mit Gnomen?

Ein Steak mit Kartoffeln.




Wie hat die Horde ihre Gnome am liebsten?

Im Garten.



Die sind von meiner Frau.


----------



## DERKrieger_01 (30. August 2010)

Fragt der Schurke den Magier: "Was ist das für ein blauer Balken unter deiner Life anzeige?"
Antwortet der Mage: " Das ist Mana, aber ich hab gehört wenn man scheisse spielt wird er gelb!"

Solong


----------



## avenue (31. August 2010)

treffen sich 2 pals sagt der eine HAI, sagt der andere 
/cast Bubble
/use ruhestein


----------



## fastgamer14 (31. August 2010)

Hier meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Witz überhaupt

Sind ein DK und ein Priester in neer Gruppe,
sagt der DK: Priester brauche Heal ich verblute
sagt der Priester: Dann ändere deine SKillung

Ist eigentlich so schlecht das er schon wieder lustig ist.


----------



## Haramann (31. August 2010)

Was mich an dem Thread persönlioch freut ist dass sich die Community zumindest in dem Thread nicht verändert hat. 135 Seiten Text habe ich natürlich nicht gelesen aber ich denke hier ist wenig geflame. Schade damit es sich ingame so verändert hat.


----------



## Wiikend (31. August 2010)

Weis nich obs schon war 

Fragt ein mage den Pala in einer 5er ini.Was bedeutet det Balken unter meinem Leben?Ist das Mana?
Darauf der Pala:Jop.Hab gehört wenn man scheiße spielt wird er gelb

Edit:eben gelesen den gabs schon


----------



## dustail (31. August 2010)

Gehen 2 Zwerge in ein Gasthaus.
Der eine Zwerg zum Gastwirt: 2 Halbe!
Der Gastwirt: Und zum trinken


----------



## avenue (31. August 2010)

Geht ein Zwerg aus der Taverne


----------



## avenue (31. August 2010)

A:caaaaarl du hast den loot in deiner tasche!!!!
B:how hey wie kommt der hier rein
A:carl was hast du getaN?
B:ich ich wars nich
A:erzähl mir was passiert ist carl!
B:den loot hab ich noch nie in meinem leben gesehn
A:warum hast du das item ninja gelootet?
B:ich ninjaloote nich , soetwas würd ich nie im leben tun!
A:carl sag mir was du gemacht nachdem boss gelegt wurde
Bkay gut ich war oom, ich saß neben dem boss, um mich zureggen, dann sah ich das item und hab 37x raufgeklickt!!!!
A:CAAAARL! so etwas lootet items...
Buh ouh ouh ouh das wusst ich nich
A:wie kannst du soetwas nich wissen`?
Bkay mein fehler ich bin doof...
A:was ist mit dem loot passiert?
B:hihihih
A:der loot wo ist der jetzt hin?
B:nunja ich hab ihn gedisst und ich hab was enchanted
A:CAAAAAAARL!
B:ich hab einfach den enchanted gebraucht und nur...
A:warum solltest du soetwas amchen?
B:ich hab den enchant gebraucht also lass mich
A:CAAAAAARL!
B:meine dps war zu low
A:Carl!
B:und nur ein enchant konnte das beheben!
A:was ist nur in dich gefahren?
B:nunja ich ninjaloote und disse items, das sind 2 verschiedene dinge!


----------



## dustail (31. August 2010)

Was passiert wen sich ein Ork auf einen Gnom setzt ???


Antwort: Er ist im Arsch!!!


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/1694-wow-witze/page__view__findpost__p__2794345


----------



## Warlord77 (31. August 2010)

Warum schaffen keine 40 Paladine Ony zu Killen?








Weil nach einer Woche resettet wird.


----------



## Felix^^ (31. August 2010)

kommt ein schurke zu einem magier
sagt der schurke: ist das blaue mana?
sagt der magier: ja, ich hab gehört wenn man scheiße spielt wirds gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mka (31. August 2010)

Kommt ein Taure an eine Kreuzung. Schaut nach links und sieht dort einen Pala stehen. Schaut nach rechts und stellt fest dort ist auch frei.


----------



## Bragos (31. August 2010)

Laufen zwei Trolle durch Ogrimar. Sagt der eine Troll zum anderen Troll „ Lass mich auch mal in der Mitte Laufen.


----------



## legend codename (31. August 2010)

Trifft ein level 55 Todesritter in den Pestländern auf einen erschöpften level 55 Krieger. Fragt der Todesritter: "Wieso bist du so erschöpft?" Sagt der level 55 Krieger: " Wie anstrengen es war bis zu diesem Level zu kommen. Was ich alles schon dafür tun mustte." Sagt der Todesritter: "Also so schwer fand ich die Charaktererstellung gar nicht."

Was ist ein heal Palidin mit Stoffrüstung? Ein Priester XD

Warum macht ein Paladin so wenig Schaden? 
Seit wann tut Licht weh?

Warum können ab WoW Cataclysm auch Tauren Paladine werden?
Damit entlich mal die Nichtskönner unter den Tauren eine Chance bekommen.

Fällt ein Gnom hin merkt es keiner. Fällt ein Tauren um gibts ein Erdbeben. Das ist auch eine der Ursachen wieso in WoW Cataclysm Azeroth zerstört wird.

Wieso glaubt man das es so wenige weibliche Zwerge gibt? Der Unterschied ist kaum erkennbar. ( zumindest für Menschliche Augen)


----------



## victorymon (31. August 2010)

der Klassiker: duellieren sich 2 palas. der eine macht Angstblase an, der andere macht auch keinen Schaden

woran erkennt man das ein Ork gewaltsam in ein Haus eingebrochen ist?... Zur Antwort bitte googeln und Ork durch Ostfriese ersetzen... die Lösung schreib ich hier nicht

Zitat aus Zeiten wo UBRS noch schwer war: Tut mir Leid, ich hab den Account heute erst gekauft. Wie geht das bitte mit dem heilen?

/p: boah, diese gruppe ist ja total unfähig!
...
/p fc

wieso kann ich nicht auf mein mount aufsteigen?
raus aus dem ah du idiot!

Schurke als sie das erste mal in eine Ini geht: boah, die gegner sind ja voll low im lvl... aber dieser Goldene Drache ums Bild, hat der was zu bedeuten?

...und hier mein Liebling:
Sylphiel:so, wir haben es von Darnassus nach Menethil geschafft. Irgendwo hier soll es nach Stormwind gehen.
Mika: ja, aber die Gegner hier sehen echt schwer aus...
Sylphiel: dann lass uns schwimmen. laut meiner Karte muss Stormwind an der Küste liegen. so weit kann das ja garnicht sein.

eine stunde später...

Mika: ich hab langsam keinen bock mehr zu schwimmen. Gib doch endlich zu das wir uns verlaufen haben!
(Hinweis: etwas später kamen wir in Westfal an und wurden ausgelacht)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. August 2010)

Beim nächsten Spam- oder Flamepost gibt's eine aufblasbare Waschmaschine und 2 Tage Sperre. Danke für die Reports! Weitermachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pangon (1. September 2010)

Des ist zwar ein Mutterwitz aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Den hab ich von nem Freund

Man braucht genau 10 Hexenmeister um deine Mutter zu teleportieren.

Er ist schlecht aber ich fand ihm beim ersten mal lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (17. September 2010)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einem Paladin und einer Taschenlampe? Die Taschenlampe ist gefährlicher.. Jetzt ist der schlechteste Paladin Witz raus vlt findet ihr ja noch nen schlechteren D:


----------



## Advokat (17. September 2010)

xD
Kommt ein chilliger troll im brachland am kral vorbei und wundert sich denn da stehen 2 palas die sich gegenseitig voll in die nüssue treten
fragt er : Ey mahn tuhd das näht weeh?
Palas: ne wieso wir haben doch stahl kappen an den schuhen
xD


----------



## Jobbl (17. September 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> A:CAAAAAARL!



Echt gut geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fällt atm leider kein Witz ein der nicht schon hier war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wie wärs mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Kommt ein mensch Paladin nach Sturmwind. Dort fragt er den Palalehrer, ob er ihm beibringen könne, schaden zu machen. Dieser sagt darauf:
"Geh nach Orgrimmar, dort stehen ein paar Orcs, die dir sicher beibringen, schaden zu machen."
Darauf sagt der Paladin:
"Verarsch mich nicht"
Meint der Lehrer:
"Du hast angefangen"


----------



## Drabush (17. September 2010)

Ein Krieger und ein Schurke stehen in Shattrath ´und es kommt eine fee sagt sie:"jeder von euch hat 3 Wünsche frei."
Sagt der Schurke: Ich wünsche.dass alle weiblichen Charaktere in der scherbenwelt auf mich stehen und mich vergötten. ZACK WIRD ES WAHR.
Sagt der Krieger:Ich wünschte ich könnte Episch fliegen. ZACK WIRD ES WAHR.
Sagt der Schurke: Ich wünschte alle weiblichen charaktere in Azeroth auf mich stehen und vergöttern mich.ZACK WIR ES WAHR.
Sagt der Krieger: Ich will ein Phönixmount.ZACK WIRD ES WAHR.
Sagt der Schurke mein letzter wunsch ist das alle Charaktere in Nordend,Schwerbenwelt und Azeroth weiblich snd und auf mich stehen und mich vergöttern.ZACK WIRD ES WAHR.
Aufeinmal steigt der Krieger auf sein mount und sagt: Ich wünsche mir das der schurke schwul ist!"ZACK WIRD ES WAHR und er fliegt weg...


----------



## Tinkerballa (17. September 2010)

Noemi schrieb:


> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...




ALTER....

GÖTTLICH, selten so gelacht xD
der is wirklich saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xartoss (18. September 2010)

ich glaube die Mühe hat sich schonmal jemand gemacht (hoffe ich darf das jetzt verlinken **G)  http://www.wow-witze.de 

aber mein lieblingswitz:





Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items... ähm... Klamotten... 

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?" 

Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt" 

Ich: "Stormwind?" 

Sie: "Ne von H&M"

Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?" 

Sie: "Inst..was?" 

Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?" 

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana" 

Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is" 

Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!" 

Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder" 

Sie: "Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?" 

Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich..." 

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran: 

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" 

Ich: "Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!" 

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, ******? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe"   

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu... ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los! Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal! 

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle! 

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?" 

Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was? 

Ich: "Ne, Schurke" 

Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier" 

Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?"

Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs" 

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen. 

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"

Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!" 

Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC" 

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur!"Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go" Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: "Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt. 

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis" 

Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden" 

Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?" 

Ich: "Ingenieur" 

Polizei: "Für was?" 

Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken" 

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?" 

Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: "Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen" 

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?" 

Ich: "Ja, Darth" 

Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?" 

Ich: "Nein, mein Leader" 

Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?" 

Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!

Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!" 

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß. 

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?" 

Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!" 

Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?" 

Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner" 

Ich: "Du bist doch Magier, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?" 

Er: "Was willst du hier damit?" 

Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC"


----------



## Dávné (4. Juli 2011)

11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Schaden !


----------



## Seremon (17. September 2011)

treffen sich 2 jäger..... einer crittet


----------

